# Post Your MAC Purchases Part 2!



## devoted7

I notice that the other thread reached well over 5,000 + post so I decided to start a new thread before the old one gets closed...

So Post your MAC Purchases 

here's the previous thread http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/post-your-mac-purchases-279071-360.html


----------



## sabishka

Beauty Marked eyeshadow
Vanilla pigment

Yay for the new thread!:kiss:


----------



## lovemysavior

sabishka said:


> Beauty Marked eyeshadow
> Vanilla pigment
> 
> Yay for the new thread!:kiss:


Is the Vanilla pigment a lot richer in color than the regular e/s?


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Is the Vanilla pigment a lot richer in color than the regular e/s?



I'm not the lovely *sabishka*, but I can tell you that the vanilla pigment is a bit more rich in color...I prefer it to the e/s, actually, and I find that it blends better.  If you were only going to own one pigment, I would recommend either Vanilla or Naked (which is more subtle than Vanilla).  

PS:  I am going to answer your sweet PM ASAP!!   


Nice picks, *sabishka*!  Beauty Marked is really pretty.


----------



## karester

Reposting this part since I was the last post in the previous thread, don't want this getting lost.



karester said:


> *Loquita*, I tried out Banshee today, I loved it!  I didn't have any fallout that I could notice.
> 
> I found the best CCO around me.  Soooo many things to choose from.  They actually had lipsticks in boxes, not just a couple put out that looked like they were almost all used up.


----------



## i<3handbags

nwhite said:


> I'm thinking of ordering Lucky Green too. Is it available to order yet?
> Henna is my go to green these days.



Yep, it's online now.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Reposting this part since I was the last post in the previous thread, don't want this getting lost.



  Great news!  

This makes me feel better about depotting mine right away.  

I just love the color.

And I have gone so nuts for the Perky Paint Pot that I finallybought one off of ick-bay after having watched it on there for about 2 months, lol.  It wasn't too bad, and I got a bit of bing CB.  I also needed to buy some more wipes and another empty palette from MAC.com, and I threw in some Our Pick lipstick just 'cause...I regretted not buying it this past fall, and it's similar to Runway Fave l/g, which I LOVE.  

*FYI:  You get free shipping with any purchase on MAC.com through midnight Monday 1/18 with the code "POP."
*


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> *FYI:  You get free shipping with any purchase on MAC.com through midnight Monday 1/18 with the code "POP."
> *



Ohhhh no.....you enabler you!!!!!!!

I'm all set to do my Vikings makeup tomorrow (well, later today I guess lol)...

On the way home from some OT at the office I got:
Purple Haze e/s
Faultlessly l/s
By Candelight MSF...my 1st MSF, and I'm wondering why I waited so long!

So the plan is to do a bold eye using Golden Lemon piggie, Purple Haze e/s, and probably a silver & white tied in there.  Plus using Faultlessly l/s, I'll be all purpled-out.  I'll have to take a pic of my getup.


----------



## southpaw

I had no idea I had a CCO near me until yesterday   .. (well just over an hour away) .. sad thing is I've driven PAST it headed to a much bigger mall just to visit the MAC store there.  
I felt like a kid in a candy store oogling all the items and wound up with:
Flourishing e/s (been looking for a nice green)
Apres-Ski e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (had one already but thought I'd get a backup)
Light eye prep & prime (never used this always a paint pot - hope I'll like)
Local Colour Dazzleglass
Black Russian Pearlglide
Hyacinth Kohl Pencil (not sure why I bought this but was such a pretty shade of blue)
Sweet Strawberry Lipgloss (only bought for the Hello Kitty packaging)

I was a bit disappointed that prices weren't really that much cheaper .. about $3 off per item.  I spent more then I should have because I was sucked into the this is a deal mentality.

I'm now searching for a nice deep brown - might pickup showstopper today and then I'm done (for a week or two).


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I've jumped back into MAC in the last few months after several years away from the brand (yeah, I know, WHAT was i thinking )

Anyway, I am worked on building my stash and want some recommendations regarding the discontinued lines and what I should be on the look out for. Specifically, I'd like some color recommendations for 

1. starflash e/s (have none)
2. matte2 e/s (have none)
3. slimshine lipstick (have Bare which I love)

TIA!


----------



## pattylauren

The only thing I tried from MAC before is their powder and I hated it... buuut I wanted to give them another try, so I picked up some eyeshadows and I - am - in - LOVE! They're amazing! I like the consistencies, the way they easily glide on, their staying power, etc. I've used mineral eyeshadows for the past four or fives years and love them, but they can be messy. So, I love the no mess factor! 

I got:
Phloof!
Mythology
Corduroy
Satin Taupe


----------



## sabishka

Loquita said:


> I'm not the lovely *sabishka*, but I can tell you that the vanilla pigment is a bit more rich in color...I prefer it to the e/s, actually, and I find that it blends better. If you were only going to own one pigment, I would recommend either Vanilla or Naked (which is more subtle than Vanilla).
> 
> PS: I am going to answer your sweet PM ASAP!!
> 
> 
> Nice picks, *sabishka*! Beauty Marked is really pretty.


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


>



Awww!!!  You are so sweet!!! 

And here's a lil' pick of my CCo haul from yesterday - sorry it's a bit grainy!!!







From L to R:  Steal My Heart l/g, Rue d'Rouge Dazzleglass, Night Violet Mattene, Taupe e/l, Star by Night (Starflash!) e/s, Dreammaker (Starflash!) e/s

I confess that I have a Starflash e/s fetish...one of the reasons why I went to CCO was to pick up some Smoke & Diamonds for my mom and sister (they had a ton the last time I went), but they were all gone - not a surprise, I guess.  I have absolutely loved every Starflash shadow that I have tried.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Ohhhh no.....you enabler you!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm all set to do my Vikings makeup tomorrow (well, later today I guess lol)...
> 
> On the way home from some OT at the office I got:
> Purple Haze e/s
> Faultlessly l/s
> By Candelight MSF...my 1st MSF, and I'm wondering why I waited so long!
> 
> So the plan is to do a bold eye using Golden Lemon piggie, Purple Haze e/s, and probably a silver & white tied in there.  Plus using Faultlessly l/s, I'll be all purpled-out.  I'll have to take a pic of my getup.



Cool!  Looking forward to your pics!  And I warn you - purple haze is an awesome color, but you should put a base under it to make it easier to work with...you will need to do a few layers of it so that the color pops.  

And where in MN are you from, if you don't mind me asking?  (I used to live in the Twin Cities - and went to HS in Ohio).


----------



## Loquita

southpaw said:


> I had no idea I had a CCO near me until yesterday   .. (well just over an hour away) .. sad thing is I've driven PAST it headed to a much bigger mall just to visit the MAC store there.
> I felt like a kid in a candy store oogling all the items and wound up with:
> Flourishing e/s (been looking for a nice green)
> Apres-Ski e/s
> Smoke & Diamonds e/s (had one already but thought I'd get a backup)
> Light eye prep & prime (never used this always a paint pot - hope I'll like)
> Local Colour Dazzleglass
> Black Russian Pearlglide
> Hyacinth Kohl Pencil (not sure why I bought this but was such a pretty shade of blue)
> Sweet Strawberry Lipgloss (only bought for the Hello Kitty packaging)
> 
> I was a bit disappointed that prices weren't really that much cheaper .. about $3 off per item.  I spent more then I should have because I was sucked into the this is a deal mentality.
> 
> I'm now searching for a nice deep brown - might pickup showstopper today and then I'm done (for a week or two).




Nice haul!!  I know, CCO can totally suck you in...but you got some great stuff!!! Smoke & Diamonds alone is a treasure.   I have Showstopper too, and it's beautiful.  If you want something that blends better than that and is still a dark brown, though, you might want to check out Handwritten...I  that color, and since it's a Matte2, it blends really well & has good color payoff.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I've jumped back into MAC in the last few months after several years away from the brand (yeah, I know, WHAT was i thinking )
> 
> Anyway, I am worked on building my stash and want some recommendations regarding the discontinued lines and what I should be on the look out for. Specifically, I'd like some color recommendations for
> 
> 1. starflash e/s (have none)
> 2. matte2 e/s (have none)
> 3. slimshine lipstick (have Bare which I love)
> 
> TIA!



Hi *IM*!!  

Grrr....I just wrote you a very detailed response to your questions, and then I pressed "submit reply" and I was logged out, so it got lost!!  

So I'll just give you the highlights reel:

I know where you are coming from...I just got back into MAC again myself this past summer (with a vengeance!) after several years away.  It's a lot of fun - too much fun, in fact.  

You have good taste - you are going right for the good stuff!!  The Starflash and Matte 2 shadows are my faves, hands down.  I can't help you with the Slimshines unfortunately because I have never owned one, but I bet someone else can chime in.   

Here's what I would recommend from the Starflashes (2009 relaunch); if you want neutrals, then Unbasic White and Smoke & Diamonds are the way to go to start out...but ALL of the colors are good - they are extremely blendable, and almost creamy in texture.  I have not tried a single one that I do not like.  In fact, I will try colors that I would never have considered just because they are Starflash shadows.  Other nice staples from this most recent Starflash collection are Ego, Dreammaker, Grand Entrance, and Style Snob.  Several Starflash shadows are still on the MAC website right now - just go to the eyeshadows section and use the pull-down menu for "finishes" and select "Starflash."  Smoke & Diamonds is at several CCOs at the moment, so it might be worth calling one near you to see if they have it.  I's a _beautiful _deep taupe.  

I have found several of the 2008 original Starflash collection at my CCO as well.  The best shadows in that collection IMO are Go, Top Hat, Talent Pool, Sunset B, and Mink & Sable.  (Go and Mink & Sable are the most neutral of these).  

If you go to Temptalia's website and do a search for Starflash, excellent swatches & official descriptions of all of these colors from 2008 and 2009 will appear.  

As for the Matte2s, if you want to go for neutrals first to build your collection, I would recommend Blanc Type, Handwritten, Copperplate, Typographic, and Tete a Tint.  The texture on these is lovely - better than any matte shadows I have ever used by far.  If you want a pretty eggplant color, also try Fig. 1.  For some reason beyond me however MAC discontinued its prettiest Matte2, an amazing grayish purple called Graphology.  It is on ick-bay if you want it.  I have been resisting the price for a good while but finally gave in and LOVE it.  

Just some suggestions...and if you have some old MAC stuff that you don't use, KEEP the PACKAGING!!!  You can building up your collection easily that way.  

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jewelssss

from the pro store on Union St in San Francisco, which is the most wonderful MAC store I have ever set foot in (though much love to Cherry Hill & Short Hills in NJ), due in large part to the overwhelmingly gracious staff:

*Full Force Violet Pigment* (to "blue down" cosmetics)
*Primary Yellow Pigment* (to brighten or warm up cosmetics)
*MAC* Pencil in Beelicious
*MAC* Pencil in O-J
*Blush pan in Azalea* (this is ABSURDLY pigmented...I literally placed my brush on top of it, like just put it on top, no force, and I already had too much....it's going to last for years!)
*Blush pan in Cantelope*
*Face & Body Foundation in White* (to lighten foundation, lipcolour, etc - also works great as a non-shimmery highlight)

non-PRO Items:
*Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15* - takes Studio Finish to town IMO
*Lipstick in Equality *(from All Ages All Races All Sexes) - this has been getting some poor reviews but I think it makes a great nude for someone really fair like me...I might exchange my Myth & Creme D'nude for 2 backups of this.


----------



## Loquita

^Great haul!  I have been considering the Cantaloupe myself...let us know how it goes, please!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Thank you *LO* for taking the time to answer me in such detail! I am reading through online reviews for the color samples and make my plan of attact! I will post again as soon as I make my list and place my first orders.

You are the best  MAC enabler there is.


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Thank you *LO* for taking the time to answer me in such detail! I am reading through online reviews for the color samples and make my plan of attact! I will post again as soon as I make my list and place my first orders.
> 
> You are the best  MAC enabler there is.



Aw, you're welcome!! I am so excited for you!!

And again, you are starting off with a GREAT game plan - there's no messing up with the Starflash and the Matte2s!!  

PS:  If you are curious about brushes, *keodi* is your woman - she has not failed me yet!


----------



## jewelssss

*Loquita* - 

So far I'm a fan of Cantelope. I'm quite fair (NW15) and while I like MAC blushes for their high pigmentation (because it allows me to use them on a variety of skin tones), this looks incredibly natural if applied lightly. 

I sometimes use Strada (discontinued I believe but I recently saw it at the CCO in Franklin Mills, PA) when I want a neutral blush or as a light contour, but it has the tendency to give you that sort of mannequin-esque look - like too neutral and sculptural - KWIM? This has the same level of color intensity (aside from the actual amount you apply) but more warmth, and therefore brings a lot more life to the face. Obviously no one naturally blushes peach, but I think we have come to expect such tones on the face through cosmetics, and this is a great way to do peach - very neutral and not muddy at all. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Loquita

jewelssss said:


> *Loquita* -
> 
> So far I'm a fan of Cantelope. I'm quite fair (NW15) and while I like MAC blushes for their high pigmentation (because it allows me to use them on a variety of skin tones), this looks incredibly natural if applied lightly.
> 
> I sometimes use Strada (discontinued I believe but I recently saw it at the CCO in Franklin Mills, PA) when I want a neutral blush or as a light contour, but it has the tendency to give you that sort of mannequin-esque look - like too neutral and sculptural - KWIM? This has the same level of color intensity (aside from the actual amount you apply) but more warmth, and therefore brings a lot more life to the face. Obviously no one naturally blushes peach, but I think we have come to expect such tones on the face through cosmetics, and this is a great way to do peach - very neutral and not muddy at all.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Awesome description, *jewelsss*!!  Thanks so much!! 

And I can see what you mean about Strada - I have seen it at the CCO too and thought that it wouldn't work on me at all.  For a natural look, Fleur Power works really well for me (I am NC35), and so does Peaches...which makes me think that Cantaloupe would work well, too.  I adore peach blush.


----------



## MissTiss

*Lo*, love your CCO Haul.  Night Violet looks most excellent blotted down to a stain.  

Got bored on Saturday and thought "hey, I'll go to the MAC counter".  

The result: 
Joie de Vivre Creamblush -- 
Hot Tahiti Lipstick -- this is a great red for me 
Naked Honey Skin Salve -- love this for my dry elbows
Lovechild Lipglass -- how did I ever miss this!?!
Red Enriched Cremestick Liner
Pinkarat Lustreglass 


I really wanted  Rich Ground Fluidline, but my MA said I didn't need it.  What do you all think?


----------



## karester

I used my Kohl Power eye pencil in Feline today and I love it.  It's so easy to apply it and got many compliments at work today, I was told my eyes popped!

I'm definitely buying a backup!  I'm considering throwing out my other eyeliners since those were difficult to use.


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> ^Great haul! I have been considering the Cantaloupe myself...let us know how it goes, please!


 

Me too, it's on my list if I can ever get to a MAC Pro Store.  

Thanks for the description, *Jewel. *


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Nice haul!! I know, CCO can totally suck you in...but you got some great stuff!!! Smoke & Diamonds alone is a treasure. I have Showstopper too, and it's beautiful. If you want something that blends better than that and is still a dark brown, though, *you might want to check out Handwritten...I  that color, and since it's a Matte2, it blends really well & has good color payoff. *


 
that is very true! good recommendation!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> *Lo*, love your CCO Haul.  Night Violet looks most excellent blotted down to a stain.
> 
> Got bored on Saturday and thought "hey, I'll go to the MAC counter".
> 
> The result:
> Joie de Vivre Creamblush --
> Hot Tahiti Lipstick -- this is a great red for me
> Naked Honey Skin Salve -- love this for my dry elbows
> Lovechild Lipglass -- how did I ever miss this!?!
> Red Enriched Cremestick Liner
> Pinkarat Lustreglass
> 
> 
> I really wanted  Rich Ground Fluidline, but my MA said I didn't need it.  What do you all think?



Thanks, hot stuff!!  

And ITA with you about the Night Violet - I tried it out as a stain, and that's what sold me on it. And Hot Tahiti is my red, too!!  (Great minds think alike). 

And as for the Rich Ground - I happen to LOVE it, and in fact am wearing it right at this moment.  What exactly did your MA mean by you didn't need it? I would say that it's a very pretty liner with a bit of a pop - perfect with a dark brown shadow base and then a bit of Melon pigment on top.  Maybe your MA was saying that it would get a bit "lost" on you?  Since we have similar skin tone, I know that I need to be careful to layer Rich Ground on a 
bit more than the other Fluidliners...I have really dark, long lashes and sometimes it can get a bit lost in there unless I am generous with the application.  But I still _love_ the color.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I used my Kohl Power eye pencil in Feline today and I love it.  It's so easy to apply it and got many compliments at work today, I was told my eyes popped!
> 
> I'm definitely buying a backup!  I'm considering throwing out my other eyeliners since those were difficult to use.



Fantastic!  And not to enable, but there are two more Kohl Power Pencils out now - Raven and Sense of Style - I like the color of Sense of Style a lot (it's a slate blue), but it doesn't stay on as well as Feline, as least in my experience.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, here's a MAC haul from yesterday:







R to L:  Small Softsac, Atlantic Blue e/s, Sunny Spot e/s, Free to Be e/s, Club e/s (very hard to photograph), Typographic e/s...and a back-up Mystery l/s in back.  

Here's a close-up of the shadows...why does Club always look so nasty in the pan, when it's such a great color?:






And I hafta say that I ordered it on a whim but I really like the Softsac...it is roomier than I thought, very sturdy, and has a cute zipper pull and inner pocket (I am a sucker for that crap, I admit it).   






Inner pocket:


----------



## Eclipse4

I picked up blissed out n/p, brush cleaner and fast response eye cream. The eye cream is probably a waste but I keep hearing good things about it from some of the youtube gurus. Have any of you ladies tried it?


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> Okay, here's a MAC haul from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R to L:  Small Softsac, Atlantic Blue e/s, Sunny Spot e/s, Free to Be e/s, Club e/s (very hard to photograph), Typographic e/s...and a back-up Mystery l/s in back.
> 
> Here's a close-up of the shadows...why does Club always look so nasty in the pan, when it's such a great color?:




Gorgeous colors!  I finally ordered Club yesterday, can't wait to try it!!!  And Myself l/s totally rocks, I wore it again today...might need to snag a backup as well!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *& *Northstar *- I still haven't gotten myself Myself!  Need to do that before every stocks up their back ups!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lovechild & Pinkarat, great choices! 





MissTiss said:


> *Lo*, love your CCO Haul.  Night Violet looks most excellent blotted down to a stain.
> 
> Got bored on Saturday and thought "hey, I'll go to the MAC counter".
> 
> The result:
> Joie de Vivre Creamblush --
> Hot Tahiti Lipstick -- this is a great red for me
> Naked Honey Skin Salve -- love this for my dry elbows
> Lovechild Lipglass -- how did I ever miss this!?!
> Red Enriched Cremestick Liner
> Pinkarat Lustreglass
> 
> 
> I really wanted  Rich Ground Fluidline, but my MA said I didn't need it.  What do you all think?


----------



## jewelssss

MissTiss - I think every man woman and child needs Rich Ground, no joke.

I picked up All Races e/s and Banshee e/s from Bloomingdale's today. I think All Races would make a great lid color/base for a cool-toned look, and omg Banshee is *beautiful*, and this is coming from someone who _despises _glittery shadows. First of all, the glitter, while definitely glitter as opposed to shimmer is at least fine and and pale silver. Secondly, it looks like 75% glitter/25% pigment in the pan, but trust that that distinction reverses once it goes on your lid. It's so gorgeous in the crease with All Races all over the lid (I'm NW15).


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> Thanks, hot stuff!!
> 
> And ITA with you about the Night Violet - I tried it out as a stain, and that's what sold me on it. And Hot Tahiti is my red, too!! (Great minds think alike).
> 
> And as for the Rich Ground - I happen to LOVE it, and in fact am wearing it right at this moment. What exactly did your MA mean by you didn't need it? I would say that it's a very pretty liner with a bit of a pop - perfect with a dark brown shadow base and then a bit of Melon pigment on top. Maybe your MA was saying that it would get a bit "lost" on you? Since we have similar skin tone, I know that I need to be careful to layer Rich Ground on a
> bit more than the other Fluidliners...I have really dark, long lashes and sometimes it can get a bit lost in there unless I am generous with the application. But I still _love_ the color.


 
LOL!  We really do think alike.  Love it. 

Ok, now that I'm thinking about it, I may have asked the MA if I needed Groundwork (as in the paint pot).  If that's what happened, her answer makes MUCH more sense.  I'm going to go grab it after work today. 

Lo, tell me about Myself The Lippie.  I tried it on and it was totally a bust.  Couldn't see it at all.  BUT, I had also been trying on lots of different colors and my lips were more irritated and red than if I had just used Myself on myself (HA! - I had to).  I really want it, but not if it is completely lost on my face.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ugh, I went on to the MAC website and checked out all these items you guys have been talking about and put them in my basket.  I had also watched a video by Tiffany D and got some items on my list from her so now I have to come up with $130 to pay for all this stuff.  Sheesh, this place is like a crack house huh (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## keodi

lovemysavior said:


> Ugh, I went on to the MAC website and checked out all these items you guys have been talking about and put them in my basket. *I had also watched a video by Tiffany D and got some items on my list from her so now I have to come up with $130 to pay for all this stuff. Sheesh, this place is like a crack house huh (I mean that in a good way)*


 
 I hear you! 
Lo- love the mac haul! club is a great colour!!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> LOL!  We really do think alike.  Love it.
> 
> Ok, now that I'm thinking about it, I may have asked the MA if I needed Groundwork (as in the paint pot).  If that's what happened, her answer makes MUCH more sense.  I'm going to go grab it after work today.
> 
> Lo, tell me about Myself The Lippie.  I tried it on and it was totally a bust.  Couldn't see it at all.  BUT, I had also been trying on lots of different colors and my lips were more irritated and red than if I had just used Myself on myself (HA! - I had to).  I really want it, but not if it is completely lost on my face.



Okay, it sounds like your lips were too irritated to do the Myself. This always happens to me when I start playing with gloss and stuff at the counter, lol.   Myself is subtle - but try it with Subculture liner and you will see how cool it is.  (I have very pigmented lips but somehow it works - and I normally_ hate_ anything mauve but this lippie is dah bomb).  

Let me know what you kind out about Rich Ground!!!


----------



## Loquita

jewelssss said:


> MissTiss - I think every man woman and child needs Rich Ground, no joke.
> 
> I picked up All Races e/s and Banshee e/s from Bloomingdale's today. I think All Races would make a great lid color/base for a cool-toned look, and omg Banshee is *beautiful*, and this is coming from someone who _despises _glittery shadows. First of all, the glitter, while definitely glitter as opposed to shimmer is at least fine and and pale silver. Secondly, it looks like 75% glitter/25% pigment in the pan, but trust that that distinction reverses once it goes on your lid. It's so gorgeous in the crease with All Races all over the lid (I'm NW15).



Great to hear some love for Rich Ground and Banshee!!  I have both - that whole collection along with Warm & Cozy is wonderful.  

I also loathe chunky glitter (didn't like it even when I was 13, heh heh) but for some reason Banshee attracts me.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Gorgeous colors!  I finally ordered Club yesterday, can't wait to try it!!!  And Myself l/s totally rocks, I wore it again today...might need to snag a backup as well!



Yay for Myself!!! 


(That reads kinda funny, doesn't it???  )


And I used to have Club waaaaaaay back and lost it somehow, so I reordered.  I saw a swatch of it on Temptalia layered on top of a dark brown shadow, which makes the green in it really pop - looked truly _amazing_.  

I will try that for class on Friday.  Dreaming up makeup combos and trying them out makes teaching a January session class somewhat bearable.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Lo *& *Northstar *- I still haven't gotten myself Myself!  Need to do that before every stocks up their back ups!




Get it get it get it!!!!

It is _made_ to be worn with Subculture.


----------



## MissTiss

NoSnowHere said:


> Lovechild & Pinkarat, great choices!


 
Yes, they are excellent.  I get so wrapped up in the limited collections that I truly miss some great perm stuff.  So glad I found these!


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> Get it get it get it!!!!
> 
> It is _made_ to be worn with Subculture.



I will have to try Myself w/Subculture too...I've been using it with a Dervish liner look-a-like plus Glamour for All l/g over it and find it to be the easiest combo to wear to the office daily, especially when I am still half awake in the morning getting ready and have a hard time making decisions lol.


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> I will have to try Myself w/Subculture too...I've been using it with a Dervish liner look-a-like plus Glamour for All l/g over it and find it to be the easiest combo to wear to the office daily, especially when I am still half awake in the morning getting ready and have a hard time making decisions lol.


 
LOL!  I usually spend too much time on my eyes and then my lips are second thoughts because I've run out of time.  I'll grab a couple of different things and then just play with them at my desk while trying to read an email or memo or something  
Ok, I'll now get Subculture along with Myself!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Well, thanks to *Lo's* encouragement , I've been on the hunt the last few days for discontinued M2 and Starflash colours. On their merry way to me are: Go, Brazen & Bold, Mink & Sable (2008 release), and 2009's Smoke & Diamonds Starflash and Flourishing, Handwritten, and Graphology M2. Next on the list on grabbing some of the M2 and SF's on the current Mac website. After all, I've got several years of no Mac shopping to make up for!!!!

I stuck with the relative neutrals but am curious about some colors such as Oneoff and Rated R, along with Fashion Groupie. Anyone care to chime in with an opinion?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Loquita said:


> Great to hear some love for Rich Ground and Banshee!! I have both - that whole collection along with Warm & Cozy is wonderful.
> 
> I also loathe chunky glitter (didn't like it even when I was 13, heh heh) but for some reason Banshee attracts me.


 
Banshee is really pretty! I remember when i became addicted to MAC years ago, Banshee was alreadyc onsidered LE so i got on on eBay after loving it so badly. But when i tried it, it just wasn't the same in the pic & i only used it a few times. The colour payoff was awfula nd it was kinda chalky. But last week i was at a MAC counter and took a swipe at it (oh memories of my Banshee) and it was actually very nice. They obviously re-formulated it and its more shimmery and smooth instead of chunky glitter!

edit: now after reading more raves on Banshee, i think i need the new one now!


----------



## karester

Hmm...time to slow down?

Eyeshadows in Wintersky and Solar White
Backup eyeliner in Feline

I want to move on to lipstick and gloss.  Went to a counter at Macys looking at both and was a little overwhelmed bc I didn't know where to start since I'm so pale.  The MA didn't help much, I tried Viva Glam V ls and lg, which was nice but the ls matches my lip color and I asked to try something that would pop.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I fail.  I broke my ban.

GDI that 6-blush palette kept lookin' mighty mighty empty with only two I've depotted so far:  Emote (LOVE for contour) and Flirt & Tease.

So...more comin' chez PG in a few...
Blushes in:
Tenderling
Well Dressed
Dame
Loverush

OK!  between this, my other 6 blush palette (full) and 11 mineralize blushes I am done with my trip to the MAC Crack House for awhile, LMAO!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Izzy's Mom said:


> Well, thanks to *Lo's* encouragement , I've been on the hunt the last few days for discontinued M2 and Starflash colours. On their merry way to me are: Go, Brazen & Bold, Mink & Sable (2008 release), and 2009's Smoke & Diamonds Starflash and Flourishing, Handwritten, and Graphology M2. Next on the list on grabbing some of the M2 and SF's on the current Mac website. After all, I've got several years of no Mac shopping to make up for!!!!
> 
> I stuck with the relative neutrals but am curious about some colors such as Oneoff and Rated R, along with Fashion Groupie. Anyone care to chime in with an opinion?


Rated R is amazing with Unbasic White and S&D!! If Fashion Groupie is the purple one, I would skip it, I seldom make returns, but this one went back, the pigment was really dull, for me anyway. There are much better purples out there!


----------



## Bridget S.

LO, I love your new shadows, Atlantic is amazing! Try Free to be in the crease with it!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bridget S. said:


> Rated R is amazing with Unbasic White and S&D!! If Fashion Groupie is the purple one, I would skip it, I seldom make returns, but this one went back, the pigment was really dull, for me anyway. There are much better purples out there!



Thanks *Bridget* for the input! I will think about RR and cross FG off the list as it is the purple SF from last summer. My problem is that I have to buy online as there is no local place to buy MAC. I was in NYC earlier this month but only got to Saks where the lighting is just horrible in the cosmetics dept! Therefore I only grabbed the Sorceress plate from the holiday line. Probably the cheapest day ever spent in the City!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> LO, I love your new shadows, Atlantic is amazing! Try Free to be in the crease with it!



Sounds beautiful!  Thanks for the tip.  

And true confessions time...I got some more MAC off of da 'bay this weekend:

- Perky Paint Pot (been jonesing for this forever - it's definitely new, but looks a bit dry - suggestions on how to revive it?)

- Cantaloupe blush  Peach blush is my fave!!!

- Fix + Rose (I got 2 bottles instead of 1 by accident - yikes) ush:


----------



## jewelssss

*Loquita *- great to hear about the Cantelope - I hope it works out for you!

And yeah Banshee's glitter is definitely there, but it's not chunky at all - you do seem to lose quite a bit from pan to eyelid (which I'm totally ok with). I have a bad habit of buying MAC shadows based on how they look on the pan or on my finger, but I made the MA put some on my lid with a 217 because I just had a feeling about the color. Made all the difference in the world! I'll post a swatch later (with All Races) if I can get a good shot of the color.


----------



## NatalieMT

Only thing I've bought recently have been By Comfort MSF, I also picked up Liberated from Style Warriors in a swap! Might be naughty and get some more things when I go to the pro store this weekend.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

NatalieMT said:


> Only thing I've bought recently have been By Comfort MSF, I also picked up Liberated from Style Warriors in a swap! Might be naughty and get some more things when I go to the pro store this weekend.


 
By Comfort is the more lighter/peachy MSF in that collection? How do you like it? I took a quick swipe of it at the counter last week. I think i like it but so far my fave MSF is Global Glow and mine is getting dangerously low.


----------



## Loquita

jewelssss said:


> *Loquita *- great to hear about the Cantelope - I hope it works out for you!
> 
> And yeah Banshee's glitter is definitely there, but it's not chunky at all - you do seem to lose quite a bit from pan to eyelid (which I'm totally ok with). I have a bad habit of buying MAC shadows based on how they look on the pan or on my finger, but I made the MA put some on my lid with a 217 because I just had a feeling about the color. Made all the difference in the world! I'll post a swatch later (with All Races) if I can get a good shot of the color.



Thanks!  I will try it with the 217, then.  

I appreciate the tip...and the Cantaloupe should be here tomorrow.


----------



## morenita

banshee e/s on top of Fresco Rose paint pot and showstopper on the crease and it look's AMAIZING!!!!!  I'm loving this combo!


----------



## girlygirl3

morenita said:


> banshee e/s on top of Fresco Rose paint pot and showstopper on the crease and it look's AMAIZING!!!!! I'm loving this combo!


 
this sounds amazing!

i may have to re-visit banshee, even if it's just for the fun of it.  maybe the paint pot will do it for me!


----------



## girlygirl3

With all the talk of MSF - especially So Ceylon - I ran out to my local CCO and picked up my first MSF in Refined!

Can someone explain how it should be used?  It's so pretty and feels so silky!


----------



## lovemysavior

girlygirl3 said:


> With all the talk of MSF - especially So Ceylon - I ran out to my local CCO and picked up my first MSF in Refined!
> 
> Can someone explain how it should be used?  It's so pretty and feels so silky!


I just chatted with a MA from MAC and asked what would be closest to So Ceylon and she said Comfort MSF.  I am faired skin so I don't know if this would be too dark for me, but I want something that will give me a nice glow.


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> I just chatted with a MA from MAC and asked what would be closest to So Ceylon and she said Comfort MSF. I am faired skin so I don't know if this would be too dark for me, but I want something that will give me a nice glow.


 
Really?  I think Comfort looks kind of dark and I'm not fair-skinned.  I guess we'll have to go try it!
So, do you use MSF all over the face?


----------



## anglarry04

Went to MAC the other day and picked up some goodies: 

E/s: Banshee, Buckwheat, Cross cultural, Mulled cider, showstopper

Coconut ice nail polish
Rich Life pigment
Liquer lipglass

Lipsticks: 5N, Empowered

Blush: Light over dark


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> With all the talk of MSF - especially So Ceylon - I ran out to my local CCO and picked up my first MSF in Refined!
> 
> Can someone explain how it should be used?  It's so pretty and feels so silky!



Refined and Perfect Topping are my go to MSF.  I normally only use them as a highlighter.  I'm really tempted to try out the MSF Naturals because the textures of MSFs are TDF.


----------



## Mommyx2

All of this talk about Banshee makes me want to go back and play around with it.  If it has really been reformulated, then maybe I'm missing out.  I'll take a look at Fresco Rose pp too like a previous poster stated.  It's on the dc list so maybe I'll grab one before it's gone.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Refined and Perfect Topping are my go to MSF. I normally only use them as a highlighter. I'm really tempted to try out the MSF Naturals because the textures of MSFs are TDF.


 
Thanks Mx2!  I know we like similar shades of blush, so this helps!

An MA tried MSF Natural in Medium Dark on me and it was a good match.  I did like it but because it provides some coverage and I already had a foundation I was trying out, I didn't really pay too much attention.  I can tell you it did feel nice on and I didn't break out!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> I fail.  I broke my ban.
> 
> GDI that 6-blush palette kept lookin' mighty mighty empty with only two I've depotted so far:  Emote (LOVE for contour) and Flirt & Tease.
> 
> So...more comin' chez PG in a few...
> Blushes in:
> Tenderling
> Well Dressed
> Dame
> Loverush
> 
> OK!  between this, my other 6 blush palette (full) and 11 mineralize blushes I am done with my trip to the MAC Crack House for awhile, LMAO!!



well dressed will look really pretty on you.


----------



## VanessaJean

Drooling over all the pics gals!


----------



## lovemysavior

Had a little treat for myself today.  Picked up:
Banshee e/s
Handwritten e/s
Girl About Town l/s
Myself l/s

And a sample of Universal Mix pigment.


----------



## kippeydale

I received my latest MAC order today:
Lovin It lipstick
Utterly Discrete lipglass
All Races & Banshee eyeshadows

Zoom Lash sample


----------



## girlygirl3

kippeydale said:


> I received my latest MAC order today:
> Lovin It lipstick
> Utterly Discrete lipglass
> All Races & Banshee eyeshadows
> 
> Zoom Lash sample


 
I love Utterly Discrete!  It makes my lips purply but it's sheer, not too dark!


----------



## NorthStar

This really is the last big haul for a while...hubby finally saw the credit card statement...

The entire haul:

Unbasic White, Dreammaker, Glamour Check!, Love Lace, Steamy, Club e/s
Universal Mix pigment
Painterly Paint Pot
Dollymix blush
Creme Cup l/s
Extra Amps d/g
Plush Lash mascara in Plushblack







e/s close up...





These are my first Starflash e/s (the top row)...and they really do rock!  Great color payoff, blend easily...just awesome!


----------



## pond23

^ Nice MAC haul! I'm hoping to get the Creme Cup lippie soon too!

OT: Nutmeg and Butters are too precious!


----------



## Bridget S.

*Northstar!* That is a great haul, great luck finding Unbasic White, it was sold out in most places a while back! Dollymix is amazing, so is Creme Cup! So pretty!

*Lovemysaviour* I used the Brash and Bold and Push the Edge the other day, I used UDPP with Soft Ocre paintpot on top, then those two. I did not have any issue with it wearing poorly, or not lasting the day! Here is a pic!


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ Nice MAC haul! I'm hoping to get the Creme Cup lippie soon too!
> 
> OT: Nutmeg and Butters are too precious!



Thanks!  I love Creme Cup, it's a nice pink that isn't too "loud" for me lol.

Nutmeg & Butters keep me very entertained...no one believes me when I tell people how smart they are with such unique personalities...I am just the crazy Guinea Pig Lady lol!  I love the bunny in your avatar, I used to have Netherland Dwarf bunnies as a teenager myself and they are right up there with guinea pigs as being one of my favorite animals.


----------



## NorthStar

Bridget S. said:


> *Northstar!* That is a great haul, great luck finding Unbasic White, it was sold out in most places a while back! Dollymix is amazing, so is Creme Cup! So pretty!
> 
> *Lovemysaviour* I used the Brash and Bold and Push the Edge the other day, I used UDPP with Soft Ocre paintpot on top, then those two. I did not have any issue with it wearing poorly, or not lasting the day! Here is a pic!



I actually had to order Unbasic White online from MAC, I wasn't having any luck finding it around here.  I lot of the MA's didn't even know what I was talking about when I asked them if they had it.  And I love Dollymix, it looks so bright in the pan but it doesn't come off too strong when applied since it is a sheertone.  Love it!

And nice job using those two gorgeous colors, I still need to pick up Push the Edge at some point.  Such a gorgeous purple!


----------



## loveuga

I went to the CCO for the first time today and escaped in pretty good shape!  Picked up the following:

Smoke & Diamonds e/s (to have a backup)
Et Tu Brute e/s
Grand Entrance e/s


----------



## TygerKitty

I also went to CCO for the first time today...

I bought four new mac eyeshadows!  






Left to right:
Warm Chill (frost)
Swimming (lustre) - owned before today
Gulf Stream (frost)
Talent Pool (starflash)
Strike a Pose (starflash) - owned before today
Lotusland (starflash)

I included two of my previous mac eye shadows in the pic just to see the comparison of the colors....

here's a pic of just the four I bought today:





Edit:  I also bought mac vellum e/s but I ordered it on ebay so it's not here yet!


----------



## Loquita

Nice picks, *loveuga* & *TG*!!!  

Talent Pool is one of my all-time faves.   

Much love for Talent Pool, indeed.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Refined and Perfect Topping are my go to MSF.  I normally only use them as a highlighter.  I'm really tempted to try out the MSF Naturals because the textures of MSFs are TDF.



I have a MSF Natural and use it just about every day - a nice dusting on my face instead of foundation (over concealer).  I really like it.  I am an NC35 and wear Medium Plus, if that's any help.


----------



## loveuga

loveuga said:


> I went to the CCO for the first time today and escaped in pretty good shape!  Picked up the following:
> 
> Smoke & Diamonds e/s (to have a backup)
> Et Tu Bouquet e/s
> Grand Entrance e/s



edited a typo above


----------



## crystal-d




----------



## Bridget S.

^ Fresh Green Mix, one of my faves!!


----------



## southpaw

Stopped by my MAC at Macy's counter - was still on the hunt for perfect shades to go with my Smoke & Diamonds.  I think I found them - picked up:
All Races e/s
Fig 1 e/s (thanks to Loquita for the heads up on this AMAZING color)
Graphology e/s (also thanks to Loquita .. lol ..)  which is a great liner color with S&D
and Naked Lunch e/s as an Upper Brow area highlight

was going to return showstopper but wound up keeping it to wear with some other shades (can't remember which though I decided).


----------



## devoted7

tyger: i love the starflash collection!


----------



## TygerKitty

devoted7 said:


> tyger: i love the starflash collection!



Me too!!!!!!!  The e/s are so creamy and easy to blend and have SO much color!  GAH, so excited to have some new ones! hehe


----------



## loveuga

southpaw said:


> Stopped by my MAC at Macy's counter - was still on the hunt for perfect shades to go with my Smoke & Diamonds.  I think I found them - picked up:
> All Races e/s
> Fig 1 e/s (thanks to Loquita for the heads up on this AMAZING color)
> Graphology e/s (also thanks to Loquita .. lol ..)  which is a great liner color with S&D
> and Naked Lunch e/s as an Upper Brow area highlight
> 
> was going to return showstopper but wound up keeping it to wear with some other shades (can't remember which though I decided).



Oooh I really want Graphology!  I wish my Nordies had it :cry:


----------



## Izzy's Mom

loveuga said:


> Oooh I really want Graphology!  I wish my Nordies had it :cry:



Try Nordies online as I was able to order one from them!


----------



## kbela1

Custom eye palette: Shroom, Soft Brown, Naked Lunch, Shale

Brushes: 208 and 239


----------



## loveuga

Izzy's Mom said:


> Try Nordies online as I was able to order one from them!



  Thank you!  

I just ordered from Nordies online:
219 Brush
266 Brush
Graphology e/s

and... if you spend $50 online, you get a full-sized Essie nail polish!   It's a bright looking pink color for Valentine's Day... gotta love free gifts!


----------



## MissTiss

Tyger, I love Gulf Stream.  It looks excellent applied wet as a liner.  I get tons of compliments!


----------



## NatalieMT

HOTasFCUK said:


> By Comfort is the more lighter/peachy MSF in that collection? How do you like it? I took a quick swipe of it at the counter last week. I think i like it but so far my fave MSF is Global Glow and mine is getting dangerously low.



Sorry I typed the name wrong it's By Candlelight, but yes I LOVE it! I thought it was going to be really like Porcelain Pink from the dire website swatches but when it came in the post I was very pleasantly surprised. It seems to be a very unique shade, I'd say the hint of pink in it is more towards Petticoat yet it has a lovely bronze tone in there too. Not too much veining on mine but it's still pretty shimmery. I'd say it's a worthwhile shade to have in any MSF collection. It's so much prettier than loads I have which I'm wishing now I'd never bought mainly Refined it's so orange!


----------



## TygerKitty

MissTiss said:


> Tyger, I love Gulf Stream.  It looks excellent applied wet as a liner.  I get tons of compliments!



Great to know!  I've never used any of my mac eye shadows as liners yet... I will have to give it a go!


----------



## MissTiss

TygerKitty said:


> Great to know! I've never used any of my mac eye shadows as liners yet... I will have to give it a go!


 

It's good.  Try an angled brush like the 266.  I do this because I feel too old to get crazy with eye color.  I'll thrown on a bright lip, but blue and teal eyes - I don't feel I can get away with.   The liner is just enough without being over the top for me.    If you try it, let me know what you think.


----------



## Loquita

southpaw said:


> Stopped by my MAC at Macy's counter - was still on the hunt for perfect shades to go with my Smoke & Diamonds.  I think I found them - picked up:
> All Races e/s
> Fig 1 e/s (thanks to Loquita for the heads up on this AMAZING color)
> Graphology e/s (also thanks to Loquita .. lol ..)  which is a great liner color with S&D
> and Naked Lunch e/s as an Upper Brow area highlight
> 
> was going to return showstopper but wound up keeping it to wear with some other shades (can't remember which though I decided).





You are SO lucky to have found Graphology!!  I didn't think that my Nordie's would have it so I paid extra for it on ick-bay (still worth it, though, IMO - it's a beautiful, beautiful color).


----------



## Loquita

crystal-d said:


>



Oooo...nice color!  Very color combo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> You are SO lucky to have found Graphology!! I didn't think that my Nordie's would have it so I paid extra for it on ick-bay (still worth it, though, IMO - it's a beautiful, beautiful color).


 
I haven't been in this thread in eons but just gotta say that Graphology ROCKS...and way to go to southpaw for finding Fig 1.  Woot!!  

Both are very happy in my plums/blacks palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey everyone...I broke my ban and got 4 new blushes to fill out my (2nd) empty blush palette so it now has:

Emote (GREAT for contour, got off ick bay)...depotted tonight
Flirt & Tease...depotted tonight
Dame
Well Dressed
Loverush
Tenderling

  love all of these!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I shouldn't have stopped in this thread, off to search graphology and fig 1!


----------



## VanessaJean

DH got me an early Valentine's Gift... Will post what it is when it arrives!


----------



## lovemysavior

I have a long list of items that I found on Nordies.  Do they have different colors on their than they do on the MAC website?  There is so many items I want


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey everyone...I broke my ban and got 4 new blushes to fill out my (2nd) empty blush palette so it now has:
> 
> Emote (GREAT for contour, got off ick bay)...depotted tonight
> Flirt & Tease...depotted tonight
> Dame
> Well Dressed
> Loverush
> Tenderling
> 
> love all of these!


 
All hail the blush queen!  Nice.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My first cream blush from MAC, color is scarey in the pot, but works great on me!

MAC Cremeblend Blush in Joie-De-Vivre


----------



## Mommyx2

it'sanaddiction said:


> I shouldn't have stopped in this thread, off to search graphology and fig 1!



Yeah, no kidding!  I ended up ordering Graphology, another 217 brush, and Viva Glam II from Nordies because I had a gc from Christmas that was burning a hole in my pocket.  Thanks for the heads up ladies!  I never would've thought Nordies is still carrying Graphology!


----------



## Loquita

^No kidding!!  They have a bunch of very hard to find stuff!! 

This morning I ordered:

-Graphology e/s back-ups (this is seriously one of my fave e/s colors of all time)
-Dazzlelight e/s
- Clarity e/s (a gorgeous Matte2 that's been discontinued - it's a true aqua)
- Style Snob e/s (Starflash = )
- Girl Friendly paint pot (AMAZING find!!!)
- Constructivist paint pot
- And I threw in a Clarisonic Replacement head (Normal Skin) in for good measure, lol

I also saw that they have Fresco Rose paint pot in stock (no longer available through MAC - its d/c).  They also still have the LE short shader eye brush from the fall DSquared Collection - I have it and it's great for applying intense color on the lid.

If you use the code "BEAUTY," all beauty items ship for $5.  This will save you a few bucks if it not more, since Nordies doesn't do free shipping until you spend $200.  

I am so excited to get some more Graphology and the Girl Friendly!!  Thanks so much for the tip,* Izzy's Mom*!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> ^No kidding!!  They have a bunch of very hard to find stuff!!
> 
> This morning I ordered:
> 
> -Graphology e/s back-ups (this is seriously one of my fave e/s colors of all time)
> -Dazzlelight e/s
> - Clarity e/s (a gorgeous Matte2 that's been discontinued - it's a true aqua)
> - Style Snob e/s (Starflash = )
> - Girl Friendly paint pot (AMAZING find!!!)
> - Constructivist paint pot
> - And I threw in a Clarisonic Replacement head (Normal Skin) in for good measure, lol
> 
> I also saw that they have Fresco Rose paint pot in stock (no longer available through MAC - its d/c).  They also still have the LE short shader eye brush from the fall DSquared Collection - I have it and it's great for applying intense color on the lid.
> 
> If you use the code "BEAUTY," all beauty items ship for $5.  This will save you a few bucks if it not more, since Nordies doesn't do free shipping until you spend $200.
> 
> I am so excited to get some more Graphology and the Girl Friendly!!  Thanks so much for the tip,* Izzy's Mom*!!


Thanks for the info.  I was going to order but knew that I couldn't afford to spend $200 right now and didn't want to pay so much shipping for one eyeshadow.  This info though changes it all


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was going to order but knew that I couldn't afford to spend $200 right now and didn't want to pay so much shipping for one eyeshadow.  This info though changes it all



You're very welcome!!  Let us know what you get!  

You must must _must_ buy some Graphology.  I have a feeling that between all of us on the BB we may just clean Nordie's out.


----------



## Mommyx2

Hey Lo- can you swatch Girl Friendly pp when you get it?  Pretty please?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> ^No kidding!!  They have a bunch of very hard to find stuff!!
> 
> This morning I ordered:
> 
> -Graphology e/s back-ups (this is seriously one of my fave e/s colors of all time)
> -Dazzlelight e/s
> - Clarity e/s (a gorgeous Matte2 that's been discontinued - it's a true aqua)
> - Style Snob e/s (Starflash = )
> - Girl Friendly paint pot (AMAZING find!!!)
> - Constructivist paint pot
> - And I threw in a Clarisonic Replacement head (Normal Skin) in for good measure, lol
> 
> I also saw that they have Fresco Rose paint pot in stock (no longer available through MAC - its d/c).  They also still have the LE short shader eye brush from the fall DSquared Collection - I have it and it's great for applying intense color on the lid.
> 
> If you use the code "BEAUTY," all beauty items ship for $5.  This will save you a few bucks if it not more, since Nordies doesn't do free shipping until you spend $200.
> 
> I am so excited to get some more Graphology and the Girl Friendly!!  Thanks so much for the tip,* Izzy's Mom*!!



Sweetie, you're the one who started me looking with the initial recommendations . I have a little stack of boxes waiting to be photographed -- some M2 but mostly s/f. There are a few more things on the Nordie site that I want too. Probably better order them tonight before they're all scooped up


----------



## loveuga

Graphology back-ups, *Lo* ...   how many backups did you order?

I'm getting ready to order some backups of graphology   maybe that lovely LE brush you mentioned as well.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

*Dr. Love* try Flourishing in Matte2 -- it is a gorgeous dark moss green! just ordered 3 more s/f and another M2 from Nordies.....


----------



## loveuga

Izzy's Mom said:


> *Dr. Love* try Flourishing in Matte2 -- it is a gorgeous dark moss green! just ordered 3 more s/f and another M2 from Nordies.....




Gorgeous with green eyes?    I don't have any green shadows.

I'm definitely going to order another Graphology, maybe Fresco Rose paint pot and Girl Friendly too.  So many choices!

I have a ton of neutral shades, so I need some other lovely colors.  I'm going to go look at Flourishing right now


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I've got dark green/hazel eyes so it is very nice! Am on a green kick so ordered....

Newly Minted - M2
Rated R - s/f
Oneoff - s/f

and Fashion Groupie s/f for something purple since that looks to be a color trend for spring.

*Lo* helped turn me into a MAC monster!!!!


----------



## loveuga

I'll be a MAC monster soon enough... if I keep ordering things


----------



## Izzy's Mom

*Lo* you are our Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## lovemysavior

Izzy's Mom said:


> *Lo* you are our Dr. Frankenstein


I love that smiley!


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> I love that smiley!




Haha, I was just thinkin the same thing.


----------



## i<3handbags

Melon pigment (old jar).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mommyx2 said:


> Hey Lo- can you swatch Girl Friendly pp when you get it? Pretty please?


 
I swatched it a couple of days ago. See MAC swatch thread page 5


----------



## Mommyx2

it'sanaddiction said:


> I swatched it a couple of days ago. See MAC swatch thread page 5



Ooooh, thanks so much!  I'll check it out right now!


----------



## NorthStar

Small haul for today. 

All Races e/s
Creme D'Nude l/s
Nymphette l/g (much more peachy than in the photo)


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> You're very welcome!! Let us know what you get!
> 
> You must must _must_ buy some Graphology. I have a feeling that between all of us on the BB we may just clean Nordie's out.


 
Here goes *Lo*, enabling again!
*Lo*, is there a swatch for Graphology?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Went to MAC today and did some B2M since i'm on a ban (ok until the Spring Colour Forecast collection comes out) and i got:

-frou lipstick
-gleam lipstick

Do you guys think they are too similar? And can you exchange a B2M item if you don't like it? It was my first B2M! I was very disappointed they no longer had the Love Lace collection there anymore because i also wanted to get Hypnotizing eyeshadow since i had more stuff to B2M. The Bay still has it but you can only get a lipstick there so i might have to wait and check another MAC store to get it! Ohhhh and i got an invite for the Spring Forecast launch on Tuesday night! I can't wait to see and get some new stuff! All that coral looks HOT!


----------



## devoted7

^of course you can exchange it! I've done it before. What I'm aware of is that actual MAC stores will let you choose any lipgloss, lipstick, or eyeshadow. And MAC counters (Nordstrom, Macys, Dillards, etc...) will only allow you to B2M for Lipstick.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC dazzleglass in my favourite pink & Angel lipstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got 4 pro pan shadows, kind of a strange assortment, but I thought I "needed" these!

Free to Be
Lucky Green
Blackberry
Black Tied


----------



## Mommyx2

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got 4 pro pan shadows, kind of a strange assortment, but I thought I "needed" these!
> 
> Free to Be
> Lucky Green
> Blackberry
> Black Tied



I really want to check out Lucky Green in person.  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## NatalieMT

I just bought another 15 pan pro palette yesterday! I had no more room for my eyeshadows!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Here goes *Lo*, enabling again!
> *Lo*, is there a swatch for Graphology?



I found a great one!  Look at the bottom pic:  

And you can also see Clarity in the top pic (another discontinued Matte 2 - Nordie's has that as well).  

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmetics-matte2-swatches


HTH!


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> I swatched it a couple of days ago. See MAC swatch thread page 5



Thanks, *it'sanaddiction*!!!  I love that PP - that and Perky have been obsessions of mine, and I am so excited to have found them both recently.


ETA:  Bought the following today:

242 brush today (my old one is completely devoted to concealer work and I want to keep it separate)
222 brush
MAC Brush cleaner (I really like this stuff!!!)


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I found a great one! Look at the bottom pic:
> 
> And you can also see Clarity in the top pic (another discontinued Matte 2 - Nordie's has that as well).
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmetics-matte2-swatches
> 
> 
> HTH!


 
Nice!  On my screen, Graphology looks blu-ish, yes?  If no, maybe just smoky?  Pretty!
Hmm, not sure I can carry off Clarity, but Fig. 1 looks doable!  Thanks!

By the way, what's your opinion on Earth to Earth MSF Blush?  Thinking of heading over to my CCO this week!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

devoted7 said:


> ^of course you can exchange it! I've done it before. What I'm aware of is that actual MAC stores will let you choose any lipgloss, lipstick, or eyeshadow. And MAC counters (Nordstrom, Macys, Dillards, etc...) will only allow you to B2M for Lipstick.


 
Ok thanks!! I got them from the MAC store but they didn't have Hypnotizing eyeshadow but The Bay (i'm in Toronto) has it but its a counter so i can't get it there. What if i get a lipstick at the counter and then exchange it for the eyeshadow? Or they won't do it like that i guess since they might as well just give the eyeshadow in the first place!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mommyx2, I bought Lucky Green mostly because of temptalia's post about it! Here is a pic of her eye with it on, though I couldn't wear that much color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have a ? about MAC shadows, is there a MAC chat thread? For now I'll ask it here. I am relatively new to MAC and some of my pan shadows apply so smoothly and others don't. One that works nice is Smoke and Diamonds, what is different about this one?


----------



## Bridget S.

The formula is StarFlash, they are notoriously easy to apply and blend, but they are not part of the permanent collection : ( Veluxe Pearls are easy like that too, in my experience!


----------



## Bridget S.

Oh my Lotusland Starflash eyeshadows came in!


----------



## *Jem*

I am on a lipstick binge... I bought MAC red lipstic and beet liner, Angel and Mauveism lipsticks too!


----------



## Bridget S.

Today was a CCO day, I twisted my ankle last week and haven't been able to drive and felt pent up, this was a release (bad for my wallet though!!)

Silver Ring, Fashion s/f, and Strike a Pose s/f eyeshadows. As well as the Shadowy Lady Quad and MAC Trip, it's three shadows in the silver family and a gorgeous cool toned blush!
Reflects Antique Gold Glitter, 
Lip Gelees in Lil Sizzler, Lu-Be-Lu and Mega
Tricolour Lipglass in Tasty, Dazzleglass in Rue D Rouge, Style Warrior lg in Fierce and Fabulous and a Hello Kitty in Nice Kitty (so wish they had had more of these!) and lastly a Dame Edna lipstick in Coral Polyp!


----------



## Loquita

Wow!!!  I am so sorry about your ankle *Bridget* but it sounds like you had fun at CCO!! 

(A woman after my own heart, lol).

Is it true that the MAC Spring Colour Forecast is going to be online tomorrow night?  

I know that they often put stuff online before it hits the counters/stores but I thought that the release was on the 11th?  ush:


----------



## Mommyx2

Bridget S. said:


> Today was a CCO day, I twisted my ankle last week and haven't been able to drive and felt pent up, this was a release (bad for my wallet though!!)
> 
> Silver Ring, Fashion s/f, and Strike a Pose s/f eyeshadows. As well as the Shadowy Lady Quad and MAC Trip, it's three shadows in the silver family and a gorgeous cool toned blush!
> Reflects Antique Gold Glitter,
> Lip Gelees in Lil Sizzler, Lu-Be-Lu and Mega
> Tricolour Lipglass in Tasty, Dazzleglass in Rue D Rouge, Style Warrior lg in Fierce and Fabulous and a Hello Kitty in Nice Kitty (so wish they had had more of these!) and lastly a Dame Edna lipstick in Coral Polyp!



OMG!  I twisted my ankle last Thursday on my way to taking my son to the dentist.  It hurt like hell, but I had no choice but to walk on it.  The next day it was swollen and purple.  I'm all better now, but that whole experience sucked!  You totally deserved your shopping spree.  I  the CCO.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Wow!!!  I am so sorry about your ankle *Bridget* but it sounds like you had fun at CCO!!
> 
> (A woman after my own heart, lol).
> 
> Is it true that the MAC Spring Colour Forecast is going to be online tomorrow night?
> 
> I know that they often put stuff online before it hits the counters/stores but I thought that the release was on the 11th?  ush:



I'm not sure about it being online tomorrow, but I heard it's the pre-release party.  I'm hoping I hate the quads.  LOL!


----------



## Mommyx2

I got my graphology e/s in the mail today!  Woot woot!  I'm still waiting on my spare 217 and Viva Glam II l/s.  I have so much in my MAC cart right now, it's not even funny.  I also got  Woodwinked & Print today from my lovely RAOK buddy.


----------



## Bridget S.

Mommyx2 said:


> OMG!  I twisted my ankle last Thursday on my way to taking my son to the dentist.  It hurt like hell, but I had no choice but to walk on it.  The next day it was swollen and purple.  I'm all better now, but that whole experience sucked!  You totally deserved your shopping spree.  I  the CCO.


So glad that your ankle is better! 

Lo, don't even say that the collection could be online tomorrow!!! *please also let me hatehate the quads!*


----------



## NorthStar

Mommyx2 said:


> I got my graphology e/s in the mail today!  Woot woot!  I'm still waiting on my spare 217 and Viva Glam II l/s.  I have so much in my MAC cart right now, it's not even funny.  I also got  Woodwinked & Print today from my lovely RAOK buddy.



Viva Glam II l/s rocks!!!  I love pairing that with Viva Glam V lipglass over it.  I need some Woodwinked and Graphology in my life too...at the Macy's MAC counter today they had Graphology out to try but none in stock.  So bummed!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> I'm not sure about it being online tomorrow, but I heard it's the pre-release party.  I'm hoping I hate the quads.  LOL!



The quads are beautiful!!!!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> You're very welcome!!  Let us know what you get!
> 
> You must must _must_ buy some Graphology.  I have a feeling that between all of us on the BB we may just clean Nordie's out.



Graphology is a must have for sure. Over the summer I bought 3 back ups along with 2 newely minted e/s.


----------



## Mommyx2

NorthStar said:


> Viva Glam II l/s rocks!!!  I love pairing that with Viva Glam V lipglass over it.  I need some Woodwinked and Graphology in my life too...at the Macy's MAC counter today they had Graphology out to try but none in stock.  So bummed!



Ooh, I love VG V lipglass!  I'll try that combo.  Thanks for the tip!  And yes, you definitely need Woodwinked and Graphology in your life.


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> The quads are beautiful!!!!



That was wishful thinking on my wallets behalf.  I heard the purple quad has a shade that's nothing like anything in the perm collection.  Uh oh.  The copper quad looks really pretty too.  Yikes.


----------



## NorthStar

Uh oh, the new shadows are up on the website.  And the Ombre blush.  I am doomed.


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Oh snap.  Lo was right.  I'm afraid to look.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

What do you guys think of the new crushed metal pigments? I'm thinking of ordering!


----------



## girlygirl3

I just took a quick look - pretty!  But I'm not running out so quickly - I'll wait to see what you gals get first!  


In the meantime, I went to the CCO and picked up Earth to Earth MSF Blush!


----------



## Pursegrrl

NorthStar said:


> Uh oh, the new shadows are up on the website.* And the Ombre blush. I am doomed.*


 
Oh dang you!  I have 2 6-palettes of blushes and 10+ mineralize ones I can't depot and now these???   gorgeous!  Uh ohhhh... 

Does anyone know if these are de-pottable like the regular MAC blushes, or are they domed like Mineralized ones?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^they look flat to me, I was hoping to try to depot the Azalea Blossom.


----------



## Bridget S.

well damn and blast! They are gorgeous, of course!


----------



## VanessaJean

V-Day gift from DH arrived today- shadows- Paradisco and Stars and Rockets. Love!


----------



## NorthStar

Swatches for the Spring Forecast:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/mac-spring-forecast-155318/

I can't see most of the pictures right now because I'm at work!!! Gah!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Loving the Spring Forecast shadows and glitter powder things!


----------



## MissTiss

I'm telling you, Spring Forescast will be the end of my bank account.  I have like 16 things on my list for that launch.   I'm chalking it up to a birthday present, since it comes out the day before.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yours and mine both! I just put everything I wanted in my cart, and the total came out to $324.  It's a good thing I don't like to wear lipgloss/lipstick because I'd absolutely go broke!


----------



## MissTiss

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Yours and mine both! I just put everything I wanted in my cart, and the total came out to $324.  It's a good thing I don't like to wear lipgloss/lipstick because I'd absolutely go broke!


 

Just for fun, I'm going to do this and see what I come up with.  I'll report back.

ETA:  $255 and change.  That's better than I thought.    Much, much, better.  That means I surely missed something.


----------



## lovemysavior

Oh boy, that new collection is gorgeous.


----------



## MissTiss

Why is my local MAC counter saying it doesn't come out until the 18th?  WTF?


----------



## VanessaJean

Must. Not. Break. Ban. In love with the shadows and piggies and palettes oh my!!


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh dang you! I have 2 6-palettes of blushes and 10+ mineralize ones I can't depot and now these???  gorgeous! Uh ohhhh...
> 
> Does anyone know if these are de-pottable like the regular MAC blushes, or are they domed like Mineralized ones?


 
Girrrrrl, these are bigger appearantly as in Beauty Powder sized.  



VanessaJean said:


> Must. Not. Break. Ban. In love with the shadows and piggies and palettes oh my!!


 
I admire you so much. I know you can do it!


----------



## spylove22

which products does everyone love from the new collection? got to narrow it down big time.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

MissTiss said:


> Just for fun, I'm going to do this and see what I come up with. I'll report back.
> 
> ETA: $255 and change. That's better than I thought.  Much, much, better. That means I surely missed something.


 
Obviously missed something


----------



## Izzy's Mom

$129 so far if I just stick with Violet..... But then there is the amber palette and the pinks!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> I'm telling you, Spring Forescast will be the end of my bank account.  I have like 16 things on my list for that launch.   I'm chalking it up to a birthday present, since it comes out the day before.



I _knew_ it!!!  You _are_ an Aquarius!!  No wonder you make so much sense to me, lol!!!

(My b-day was the 31st).


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> I _knew_ it!!!  You _are_ an Aquarius!!  No wonder you make so much sense to me, lol!!!
> 
> (My b-day was the 31st).



PS:  I am frankly afraid to look at the MAC website - I got the email today and walked away from my laptop.  ush:

PPS:  I bought the following today:

- Studio Fix Mascara in Black (will let you know what I think, but the brush is the kind I like best, so it's promising)
- Artifact Paint Pot
- Indianwood Paint Pot

And this came in the mail (part of my recent Nordie's order - the rest of it is coming later):







Girl Friendly Paint Pot, Graphology e/s, Clarity e/s (both of these shadows are Matte2s...)


----------



## Loquita

Oh, yeah - and I just noticed that I quoted myself above.  How lame is that???


----------



## girlygirl3

^ LOL!  You're too funny!
Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so I went to the website and if I bought absolutely everything that caught my eye on the first round, I would spend $211.50.  ush:

But if I take a deep breath and reevaluate I can get down to $175 easily.  (That's some progress, at least).  

I am not even that much of a blush freak but these Blush Ombres are gorgeous!!!


What do you guys think of the Springshine blush (in the Amber section)?  Does it look a bit too neutral for someone like me?  (NC35)

I am really into the Coral and Amber stuff...and some of the pink is calling my name as well...hell, it's _ALL_ pretty!!!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ LOL!  You're too funny!
> Thanks for posting pics!



Yer welcome!!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Okay, so I went to the website and if I bought absolutely everything that caught my eye on the first round, I would spend $211.50.  ush:
> 
> But if I take a deep breath and reevaluate I can get down to $175 easily.  (That's some progress, at least).
> 
> I am not even that much of a blush freak but these Blush Ombres are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the Springshine blush (in the Amber section)?  Does it look a bit too neutral for someone like me?  (NC35)
> 
> I am really into the Coral and Amber stuff...and some of the pink is calling my name as well...hell, it's _ALL_ pretty!!!



I am opposite side of the colors as all the cools are calling my name. But I am with you on those blushes! Have 2 in the chart and keep wondering iff the Springshine would just be a nice "warmth" color like a bronzer would work?


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> Oh, yeah - and I just noticed that I quoted myself above.  How lame is that???



Haha that was funny!  But yay for Artifact & Indianwood paint pots!  Plus I LOVE your buys from Nordies.  We are going to clean those guys out of all their good stuff I swear!


----------



## girlygirl3

LO!  I meant to say
HAPPY BELATED!!!

I did like a few of the lipglassses and one of the blushes.  But, I'll wait!


----------



## devoted7

Loquita: awesome haul!!! happy belated bday!


----------



## nwhite

WOW, so many things I want from the new collection!  My wallet is gonna hurt tomorrow!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I _knew_ it!!! You _are_ an Aquarius!! No wonder you make so much sense to me, lol!!!
> 
> (My b-day was the 31st).


 
happy belated birthday!

I need to post my haul from the el sale...I've had some computer problems.. Today I ordered my items from spring colour forcast online. I got both quads, and purple rage lipglass. When the collection drops on Thursday, I'm B2M six items and I'll get kumquat, aldomine, gold dusk lipglasses, straw harvest, very violet, and hot hot hot eyeshadows


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Okay, so I went to the website and if I bought absolutely everything that caught my eye on the first round, I would spend $211.50. ush:
> 
> But if I take a deep breath and reevaluate I can get down to $175 easily. (That's some progress, at least).
> 
> I am not even that much of a blush freak but these Blush Ombres are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> *What do you guys think of the Springshine blush (in the Amber section)? Does it look a bit too neutral for someone like me? (NC35)*
> 
> I am really into the Coral and Amber stuff...and some of the pink is calling my name as well...hell, it's _ALL_ pretty!!!


 
I think that springshine would look georgeous on you actually.


----------



## keodi

it'sanaddiction said:


> What do you guys think of the new crushed metal pigments? I'm thinking of ordering!


 the colours are pretty, but they're a little too chunky for me the texture reminds me of kitchsmas pigment.


----------



## nwhite

I was thinking of getting the crushed pigments too but can't decide.  I want the Stacked 2.  But do they look too similar from the swatches?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I only ordered the Azalea Blossom Ombre Blush. I would love some of the shadows from the pink and purple collections, but I want to wait for reviews. And if they run out, yay for my wallet!

I was also very close to ordereing lippies, I'll probably cave later!

Happy Belated Birthday Girls artyhat:


----------



## nwhite

Loquita said:


> Okay, so I went to the website and if I bought absolutely everything that caught my eye on the first round, I would spend $211.50. ush:
> 
> But if I take a deep breath and reevaluate I can get down to $175 easily. (That's some progress, at least).
> 
> I am not even that much of a blush freak but these Blush Ombres are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the Springshine blush (in the Amber section)? Does it look a bit too neutral for someone like me? (NC35)
> 
> 
> I am really into the Coral and Amber stuff...and some of the pink is calling my name as well...hell, it's _ALL_ pretty!!!


 
I think the Springshine blush would look really good on your skintone. On lighter skin it might look a little dirty IMO.


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! I want the Azalea Blush but want to see it IRL first. hehehe.


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> I _knew_ it!!!  You _are_ an Aquarius!!  No wonder you make so much sense to me, lol!!!
> 
> (My b-day was the 31st).


I'm an Aquarius too.  Feb 8th B-day for me though.  Happy Belated BDay *Lo*.


----------



## pond23

MAC lipsticks in: Snob, Please Me, Pink Plaid

Jaded Technakohl for sis

From Spring Forecast, I have my eye on: Laugh A Lot, Bubblegum, and Radicchio lipsticks (very tempting!).


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> I _knew_ it!!! You _are_ an Aquarius!! No wonder you make so much sense to me, lol!!!
> 
> (My b-day was the 31st).


 

LOL.  That's the same thing I said to you in the BB RAOK thread when you mentioned your b-day.   STOP READING MY MIND! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## nwhite

Woo-hoo!  I'm excited about my order 

From the Spring Forecast (all from Coral):  
Nanogold e/s, Perky e/s, Rose Maiden l/s, Colour Me Coral l/s, and Blush Ombre in Ripe Peach!

Probably have to see the rest at Nordies when they arrive.


----------



## NorthStar

nwhite said:


> Woo-hoo! I'm excited about my order
> 
> From the Spring Forecast (all from Coral):
> Nanogold e/s, Perky e/s, Rose Maiden l/s, Colour Me Coral l/s, and Blush Ombre in Ripe Peach!
> 
> Probably have to see the rest at Nordies when they arrive.


 

I am excited for you!  I am loving the purples and the corals at first glance.  Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## MissTiss

^^I want to order too  because I just don't want to wait until next week see and buy this collection.  I always thought the collection were released online the Tuesday before the launch (usually a Thursday), but this is even earlier.  Did they move up the launch date?  Anyone know.  Plus my MAC counter says it doesn't come out until 2/18.  Whatever.


----------



## MissTiss

My Purse Addiction said:


> Obviously missed something


 
Totally.  Now I'm up to $204.50.  Bah!

Edit! Down to $162.50.  Better.


----------



## nwhite

Tiss - I couldn't wait either.  I called my local MAC and they said Feb. 11th - bummer - so I had to get them now! 

I really want a few other things but gotta try those on in person.  I know this collection will sell out pretty quickly.  I actually love almost everything from this collection!  That can be very very dangerous.  There goes my tax return  ush:


----------



## nwhite

NorthStar said:


> I am excited for you! I am loving the purples and the corals at first glance. Can't wait to see them in person.


 
I need to see the purple line in person too.  Stacked 1 and 2 look amazing.


----------



## VanessaJean

Agreed. I love it all!


----------



## *Jem*

I picked up MAC freckletone in the Emanuel Ungaro packaging from my local CCO today


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> I'm an Aquarius too.  Feb 8th B-day for me though.  Happy Belated BDay *Lo*.



Thanks so much!!!  Yeah for the Aquarians!!  

And if any of you want some killer reviews of the newest MAC stuff, go check out Temptalias's website - it is _extremely_ helpful!! She has swatches and great pics of everything, plus reviews.

I was able to narrow down my selections...I have to work late tonight, but may place an order when I get home.


----------



## Loquita

nwhite said:


> I think the Springshine blush would look really good on your skintone. On lighter skin it might look a little dirty IMO.



Thanks!  I am curious...I am def. getting the Peach one, though - will wait to see the other one IRL.  Those blushes are going to fly out the door, I think!


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> Thanks so much!!!  Yeah for the Aquarians!!
> 
> And if any of you want some killer reviews of the newest MAC stuff, go check out Temptalias's website - it is _extremely_ helpful!! She has swatches and great pics of everything, plus reviews.
> 
> I was able to narrow down my selections...I have to work late tonight, but may place an order when I get home.


Lucky!  I wanted to go to the MAC store this weekend, but I think I'm going to wait and see if I get some birthday money, that way I can get more goodies.  I can't wait though so I just might sneek something in by Friday.


----------



## Bridget S.

The MAC canada website, www.maccosmetics.ca has all four spring forecasts, but most of it is sold out!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bridget S. said:


> The MAC canada website, www.maccosmetics.ca has all four spring forecasts, but most of it is sold out!



Well, that bit of news pushed me over the edge and I placed my order tonight  Showed some restraint and just ordered a few items in the cool tones from 1 and 3 -- sticking with my original plan for pinks and purples. Here's my list: Radiccio, Pink Burst, Laugh a Lot lipsticks;  Purple Rage lip glass; Azalea Blossom blush and Colour 3: e/s Quad


----------



## NorthStar

Well, total of everything that I love at first glance (with help from temptalia's review/swatches) came to $235.00...oh boy. ush:  No, I didn't officially checkout...DH would have a complete stroke.

My MAC at Macy's is having some kind of "roll-out weekend" party-thing, but not until the 27th???  Weird.  But...they talked me into getting a full-face done that weekend and since I obviously could rack up $50 worth of product in my sleep I figured what the heck.  Besides, gives me a chance to stash away some cash before going all out.  It will be reeeeeally hard to hold back until then!


----------



## Pursegrrl

A little late but Happy Birthday all Aquarius tPF Beauty Bar MAC Goddesses!  

I'm a Taurus here but I have a ton of junk in my 11th house (so says the astrologer, heh) so I LURVE me some Aquarius! :kiss:

XXXOO PG


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> A little late but Happy Birthday all Aquarius tPF Beauty Bar MAC Goddesses!
> 
> I'm a Taurus here but I have a ton of junk in my 11th house (so says the astrologer, heh) so I LURVE me some Aquarius! :kiss:
> 
> XXXOO PG



Thanks, gorgeous!!!  

Your well wishes are much appreciated!!! (And I love your avatar, btw - been meaning to tell you that!!!)


----------



## Loquita

I just placed a huge-*ss order online with MAC - hearing about it all selling out freaked me out, lol...though I must admit I have studied this launch enough to know it like the back of my hand, hee hee.  Here's what I ordered (all from the Coral and Amber forecasts - those colors work really well for me):

Coral (I got almost all of this, sheesh):
Straw Harvest e/s
Perky e/s
Nanogold e/s
Hot Hot Hot e/s
Ember Glow l/g
Kumquat l/g
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre

Amber:
Colour 4 Quad...I tried to resist this one, but just couldn't.  _It's too perfect._

Things I might get later:
Fresh Salmon l/s (I'll try to B2M this one...it's lovely, but I am better with glosses.  I also want to see it in person first.)
Cultureclash l/g (but probably not unless I hear glowing reviews) 


*BTW:  If you use the code "PINK", you can get free shipping with any purchase at MAC.com now!!!  *


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Well, total of everything that I love at first glance (with help from temptalia's review/swatches) came to $235.00...oh boy. ush:  No, I didn't officially checkout...DH would have a complete stroke.
> 
> My MAC at Macy's is having some kind of "roll-out weekend" party-thing, but not until the 27th???  Weird.  But...they talked me into getting a full-face done that weekend and since I obviously could rack up $50 worth of product in my sleep I figured what the heck.  Besides, gives me a chance to stash away some cash before going all out.  It will be reeeeeally hard to hold back until then!



Yeah, I know it's tough - I talked myself down quite a bit!!!  Just take a deeep breath...step back from the computer...

I did this and it worked.   

(Sort of - as you can see, I still placed a large order - but not AS BIG as I was going to place by at least $50!!!)


----------



## nwhite

loquita ~ nice haul!  I'm just like you, I think I need everything from the coral line!  Still thinking about getting hot hot hot b/c it looks HOT HOT HOT


----------



## MissTiss

Pursegrrl said:


> A little late but Happy Birthday all Aquarius tPF Beauty Bar MAC Goddesses!
> 
> I'm a Taurus here but I have a ton of junk in my 11th house (so says the astrologer, heh) so I LURVE me some Aquarius! :kiss:
> 
> XXXOO PG


 

oooh.  PG loves me!!


----------



## MissTiss

ok, I hauled from MAC online because I ain't waiting until 2/11. 

Fresh Salmon l/s
Rose Maiden l/s
Laugh A Lot l/s
Radicchio l/s
Cha Cha l/g
Hush Hush Rose l/g
Ember Glow l/g
Fresh Peach Blush Ombre
Perky e/s


Excellent Haul, Lo!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Me too, I placed another order 

Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre (1st order)
Perky e/s
Color 4 quad
Fresh Salmon l/s

I originally wanted the pinks and purples, but most of my shadows are pinks and purples. Time for something new.

Can't wait to see everyones pics!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Bridget S. said:


> The MAC canada website, www.maccosmetics.ca has all four spring forecasts, but most of it is sold out!


 
I saw that and panicked a bit but its up and running today so it must've been a glitch or they weren't ready to accept the orders then! But everything is available now


----------



## Mommyx2

Ugh... my stuff has been sitting in my cart for a couple of days.  It totals up to $154.  I'm holding off placing an order until I can read more reviews and see swatches.  I also think I should swatch the l/s in person so I can b2m for them if I like them.  The only two I'm interested in is Fresh Salmon and Laugh a Lot..... and maybe Victorian if it's not too lavender.  I really want Ripe Peach b/o, but I have sooo many blushes already.  The texture is what's making me really want it.  I can't wait for you guys to get your stash.  I wanna hear what you think!


----------



## nwhite

Gosh, I want to place another order!  How long do the purchases on MAC.com take?  I haven't ordered anything online from them in such a long time.  I'm too impatient! Hehe


----------



## Bridget S.

I went to Bloomies today where they MAC ladies know me and she showed me some of the collection, no testers, but the blushes are unbelievable, and Hot! Hot! Hot! is amazing, the pigments in stack 1. Oh Jeez. I placed an order on the MAC website, Azalea, Grape and Peach blush, the Plum Quad, Hot! Hot! Hot!, Electric Fushia and Radicchio lipstick. The rest I want to use testers first!


----------



## Bridget S.

HOTasFCUK said:


> I saw that and panicked a bit but its up and running today so it must've been a glitch or they weren't ready to accept the orders then! But everything is available now


Maybe they didn't want to release it just yet!! Glad to know!!


----------



## pond23

My online haul: Victorian l/s, Laugh A Lot l/s, Bubblegum l/s and Azalea Blossom blush.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Ugh... my stuff has been sitting in my cart for a couple of days. It totals up to $154. I'm holding off placing an order until I can read more reviews and see swatches. I also think I should swatch the l/s in person so I can b2m for them if I like them. The only two I'm interested in is *Fresh Salmon* and Laugh a Lot..... and maybe Victorian if it's not too lavender. *I really want Ripe Peach b/o, but I have sooo many blushes already*. The texture is what's making me really want it. I can't wait for you guys to get your stash. I wanna hear what you think!


 
I like Fresh Salmon too!  But I like many of the lip glasses too.  My problem is having soooo many lippies and I like them all!


----------



## keodi

I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!!  and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ugh... my stuff has been sitting in my cart for a couple of days.  It totals up to $154.  I'm holding off placing an order until I can read more reviews and see swatches.  I also think I should swatch the l/s in person so I can b2m for them if I like them.  The only two I'm interested in is Fresh Salmon and Laugh a Lot..... and maybe Victorian if it's not too lavender.  I really want Ripe Peach b/o, but I have sooo many blushes already.  The texture is what's making me really want it.  I can't wait for you guys to get your stash.  I wanna hear what you think!



victoria is a cool pink


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!! and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.


 
Wow, that's some haul


----------



## NorthStar

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!!  and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.




WOWZA!  Niiice haul...


----------



## nwhite

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!! and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.


 
 nice haul!  i would love to see swatches of salmon and beigeland when you get them tomorrow!


----------



## Mommyx2

keodi said:


> victoria is a cool pink



Temptalia's swatches makes it look cool pink with a little lavender.  It could just be my monitor though, which is why I need to go to the counter and see for myself.


----------



## devoted7

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!!  and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.



AWESOME HAUL!!!! you are very bad!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!! and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.


 
Great haul, you have more shadows here than I have in my whole MAC collection! I think I need to shop some more


----------



## devoted7

Fix+ and Ombres Blush in Azalea Blossom

got these as gifts!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sooo, you like the blush? It looks beautiful! Mine has shipped, yay


----------



## devoted7

^i tried it on one cheek tonight. LOL! I couldn't tell since my lighting in my room is horrible...but will let you know tomorrow when I wear it again! 

and yayay! that yours is on it's way!!


----------



## *Jem*

pro Lip erase in pale and Saint Germain l/s


----------



## spylove22

devoted, I ordered that blush too, it looks so pretty!


----------



## devoted7

so I tried MAC's azalea blossom blush! and I must say! I like it!!! it's not too much and not too little! just right!! too cute! It was a rainy day today so I wonder how the blush is going to look on a non rainy day. LOL!

All you ladies that ordered it...you're going to LOVE it!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, that's some haul


 


NorthStar said:


> WOWZA! Niiice haul...


 


nwhite said:


> nice haul! i would love to see swatches of salmon and beigeland when you get them tomorrow!


 


devoted7 said:


> AWESOME HAUL!!!! you are very bad!!!


 


it'sanaddiction said:


> Great haul, you have more shadows here than I have in my whole MAC collection! I think I need to shop some more


 
Thanks Ladies I have been very bad indeed. I need to slow down, I'll slow down once the art supplies collection and the new mineralise duo blushes arrive. I went back to get fresh salmon and beigeland today, and I ended up buying fresh salmon, ember glow lipglass, and colour me coral..I think I'm done with this collection.


----------



## lovemysavior

keodi said:


> Thanks Ladies I have been very bad indeed. I need to slow down, I'll slow down once the art supplies collection and the new mineralise duo blushes arrive. I went back to get fresh salmon and beigeland today, and I ended up buying fresh salmon, ember glow lipglass, and colour me coral..I think I'm done with this collection.


You need to show us your entire MAC collection so that we can


----------



## loveuga

Loquita said:


> I just placed a huge-*ss order online with MAC - hearing about it all selling out freaked me out, lol...though I must admit I have studied this launch enough to know it like the back of my hand, hee hee.  Here's what I ordered (all from the Coral and Amber forecasts - those colors work really well for me):
> 
> Coral (I got almost all of this, sheesh):
> Straw Harvest e/s
> Perky e/s
> Nanogold e/s
> Hot Hot Hot e/s
> Ember Glow l/g
> Kumquat l/g
> Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
> 
> Amber:
> Colour 4 Quad...I tried to resist this one, but just couldn't.  _It's too perfect._
> 
> Things I might get later:
> Fresh Salmon l/s (I'll try to B2M this one...it's lovely, but I am better with glosses.  I also want to see it in person first.)
> Cultureclash l/g (but probably not unless I hear glowing reviews)
> 
> 
> *BTW:  If you use the code "PINK", you can get free shipping with any purchase at MAC.com now!!!  *




I just got...

Coral:
Perky e/s
Nanogold e/s
Cha Cha l/g

Amber:
Colour 4 Quad

and ITA *Lo*... this quad is perfection!!!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

My Nordies got the Spring Forecast collection in, so my MUA called and I went to check it out, spectacular! While I was there, she showed me the Riveting collection and allowed me to buy from it, I picked up the True Babe, Rock Out lipglass, the Full Fuschia blush (makes Dollymix look like a baby pink!) and the Lady Gaga Viva Glam lipstick.


----------



## nwhite

I need to call my Nordies to see if they got it in too.  I'm still eyeing the amber quad.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devoted, I'm glad to hear that!
loveuga, I ordered quad 4, perfection?, can't wait!


----------



## jo712

Just got the empty 4 pc e/s palette and a plum dressing e/s!


----------



## keodi

it'sanaddiction said:


> Devoted, I'm glad to hear that!
> loveuga, I ordered quad 4, perfection?, can't wait!


  quad 4 is beautiful! as well as quad 3. Good pick!


----------



## devoted7

hey mac girlies!!! 

Nordstrom is having BUY 2 SHADOWS GET 1 FREE (SHROOM). 

*pretty good deal since they really never have promos like this 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3022810...ail&siteId=Tv0QdA6A1_4-SlXcszrP2qY3Fr2ZOw.pwQ


----------



## Mommyx2

^^WHAT?!?  *running over to load nordies*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

In the comments section of Temptalia.com, someone posted that they called their local Nordstrom and it was buy 2 get ANY eyeshadow free. I'm going to call mine and see if that's the same or if it's really just Shroom.


----------



## Mommyx2

I just called my Nordies and she confirmed that it's any of the perm e/s and mineralized ones.  Cr@p!  I already placed an order online though.... but I'm gonna head on out to Nordies anyway. :shame:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ OMG I die! I'm going to head over there and STOCK UP!


----------



## NorthStar

Somehow I have to sneak over there while DH goes to the gym...I'll get my MAC workout instead lol


----------



## Anoka

keodi said:


> I've been very bad in the last 2 weeks!! I went to MAC today, and I bought some items for the rest of the spring colour forcast haul.
> I got hot hot hot, very violet, straw harvest eyeshadows, hang up lipstick, aldomine and gold dust lipglass. I ordered both quads and purple rage on macosmetics.com those are not here yet. I'm going back tomorrow to get fresh salmon, and beigeland lipsticks georgeous colours!!  and my cco haul I got a trip palette, antique green and cira plum pigments, fresh cement shadestick, steamy, vital force, and going bananas eyeshadow.



WOW.

*Make-up-gasm*


----------



## Mommyx2

Holy moly.  I just got back from Nordies.  There's no limit on how much you can buy so I hauled @ss!  I'm a sucker for LE e/s and my perm collection was lacking, so I got pretty much everything on my wishlist with the exception of Romp and Patina.  They were out of those. 

I also preordered my Spring stuff.  There's some stuff on my wishlist that I didn't end up getting, but there were others that I added that I surprisingly liked.  Oh!  I got to test out the Viva Glam Cindy.  I  it!  It's such a wearable red... kinda watermelony I guess.  LOL!  I also preordered Viva Glam Lady Ga Ga. 

Have fun shopping everyone!!!


----------



## nwhite

Mommyx2 said:


> Holy moly. I just got back from Nordies. There's no limit on how much you can buy so I hauled @ss! I'm a sucker for LE e/s and my perm collection was lacking, so I got pretty much everything on my wishlist with the exception of Romp and Patina. They were out of those.
> 
> I also preordered my Spring stuff. There's some stuff on my wishlist that I didn't end up getting, but there were others that I added that I surprisingly liked. Oh! I got to test out the Viva Glam Cindy. I  it! It's such a wearable red... kinda watermelony I guess. LOL! I also preordered Viva Glam Lady Ga Ga.
> 
> Have fun shopping everyone!!!


 
Good for you!  I am tempted to go, but I think I'm going to wait and get some more shadows from the Spring collection.  I still want Straw Harvest and Hot Hot Hot.


----------



## Mommyx2

^You should go!  I usually get the refills, but this is a better deal plus I can b2m the empties after I depot them.  Yay!

I preorderd Straw Harvest and Very Violet.  They were the only e/s I got from the Spring collection.  I thought for sure I'd get the quads, but the MA thought I should skip it because they were similar to some of the stuff I bought.  The dark purple in Stack1 is sooooo pretty, but I couldn't justify buying it just for that color.  Plus I never use my pigments anyway, so I probably wouldn't show this one love either.  I'm glad I got to see the collection in person.  My computer screen must really be off because a lot of the stuff isn't what I expected.


----------



## loveuga

I might have to get some online tonight...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just got back from my Nordstrom counter and boy was the eyeshadow selection picked over! I got most of the ones I went in wanting (a lot were sold out *tear*), and tried some ones I wouldn't necessarily have gone for if a) they hadn't been buy 2 get 1 and b) I didn't have Christmas gift cards   Some of them I'll still have to think about keeping- I might exchange a few for something else, but the other customers were not giving me time to think while they were grabbing everything around me! LOL! 

I got the following eyeshadows:
Sable
Flourishing
Bronze
Nocturnelle
Copperplate
Graphology
Embark
Hepcat
Retrospeck
Fig. 1
Knight Divine
Club
Scene
Contrast
Mylar

and a Prep & Prime Skin. Then I went to my MAC Pro Store and picked up two 15 palettes and 3 quads. I'm going to be B2Ming for even more shadows!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Mommyx2 said:


> Holy moly.  I just got back from Nordies.  There's no limit on how much you can buy so I hauled @ss!  I'm a sucker for LE e/s and my perm collection was lacking, so I got pretty much everything on my wishlist with the exception of Romp and Patina.  They were out of those.
> 
> I also preordered my Spring stuff.  There's some stuff on my wishlist that I didn't end up getting, but there were others that I added that I surprisingly liked.  Oh!  I got to test out the Viva Glam Cindy.  I  it!  It's such a wearable red... kinda watermelony I guess.  LOL!  I also preordered Viva Glam Lady Ga Ga.
> 
> Have fun shopping everyone!!!



Unfortunately I had to shop online so was limited to one free e/s. BUT it was still a good deal so I ordered pincurl and hypnotizing as I have had them on the wish list forever! And a couple of slimshine l/s.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oh, and when I was at MAC Pro, the MA was like "Oh, are these the new 15 palettes?" and she opened the boxes to check (they weren't). I was like "What new palettes?", and she said 15 palettes with clear lids should be arriving in store shortly. The answer to my prayers! Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## devoted7

holy moly macaroni!!!! I'm going to call my nordies too to see if it's any color!


----------



## lovemysavior

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oh, and when I was at MAC Pro, the MA was like "Oh, are these the new 15 palettes?" and she opened the boxes to check (they weren't). I was like "What new palettes?", and she said 15 palettes with clear lids should be arriving in store shortly. The answer to my prayers! Has anyone else heard this?


Oooh, I hope so.  I was going to start depoting, but I think I'm going to wait for those clear lids.  

Went to the MAC store today and had a mini haul.  I got Lucky Green e/s for my birthday from my friend, Love Lace e/s, and Forgery e/s.  I also requested a sample of Vanilla pigment and Golden Olive piment.  The SA was super generous that I think these samples will last me a long time


----------



## lovemysavior

devoted7 said:


> holy moly macaroni!!!! I'm going to call my nordies too to see if it's any color!


According to the website it says Shroom is free.  But you never know.....


----------



## nwhite

How do you get a free shadow online?  Is there a code you have to enter???

I just got my tax return deposited today


----------



## lovemysavior

nwhite said:


> How do you get a free shadow online?  Is there a code you have to enter???
> 
> I just got my tax return deposited today


Nice!  I wish I was getting back a tax return.  I'd go MAC happy too.


----------



## VanessaJean

I may place an order when my birthday present money arrives. I am jonesing for some MAC!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

nwhite said:


> How do you get a free shadow online?  Is there a code you have to enter???
> 
> I just got my tax return deposited today



No code needed. Just add 2 MAC shadows to your Nordies cart and then the Shroom appears.


----------



## nwhite

^ Oh, it's only at Nordies?  I was going to order from MAC.com so I could add the new shadows


----------



## Izzy's Mom

nwhite said:


> ^ Oh, it's only at Nordies?  I was going to order from MAC.com so I could add the new shadows



But Nordies does have lots of oldies but goodies in discontinued shades....


----------



## girlygirl3

Is the free e/s of ANY shade only in stores?  I don't have a Nordie's near me.  Oh well.

In any case, at Macy's, I finally picked up Myself l/s and Subculture l/l!!!  
While I was there, I tried on Azalea Blossom ombre blush but it's not for me.  So glad I tried it first!  However, I loved Springshine on!

Oops - I didn't mean Springshine, I meant Ripe Peach!

devoted7 - I was at Macy's and they have it!


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! your mac released it already??


----------



## NorthStar

^^I love Myself l/s & Subculture liner!  Nice buys!

I ran over to Nordies and picked up Graphology (thanks to *Lo* for the suggestion!), Blackberry, and Shroom e/s.  I got to play with the new stuff too!  Unfortunately, I DID love most of the stuff I have been eying on MAC.com...yikes!


----------



## nwhite

Izzy's Mom said:


> But Nordies does have lots of oldies but goodies in discontinued shades....


 
They even have the discontinued shades online?  I will check it out. Thx!


----------



## NorthStar

devoted7 said:


> ^OMG! your mac released it already??



My MAC counters all have it out to play with, only allowing pre-sales.  So you can't take it home yet.


----------



## devoted7

^ohh okay, nvm. LOL!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Holy moly. I just got back from Nordies. There's no limit on how much you can buy so I hauled @ss! I'm a sucker for LE e/s and my perm collection was lacking, so I got pretty much everything on my wishlist with the exception of Romp and Patina. They were out of those.
> 
> I also preordered my Spring stuff. There's some stuff on my wishlist that I didn't end up getting, but there were others that I added that I surprisingly liked. Oh! I got to test out the Viva Glam Cindy. I  it! It's such a wearable red... kinda watermelony I guess. LOL! I also preordered Viva Glam Lady Ga Ga.
> 
> Have fun shopping everyone!!!


 
nice haul!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I bought a deep purple lipstick, it seems to be cakey when I put it on, any secrets on how to apply a normal lipstick? Never had this problem before.


----------



## NorthStar

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I bought a deep purple lipstick, it seems to be cakey when I put it on, any secrets on how to apply a normal lipstick? Never had this problem before.



Hmm...If a lipstick seems cakey, in my experience it helps to use a lip primer or at least make sure that lips are moisturized really well, and a gloss applied on top helps a lot also!  Actually a gloss saves the day for me quite a bit with most any lipstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> My MAC counters all have it out to play with, only allowing pre-sales. So you can't take it home yet.


 
Oh, right.  Maybe that was the case at Macy's too.  Although I tried on Ripe Peach, I didn't want to buy it - yet


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, right.  Maybe that was the case at Macy's too.  Although I tried on Ripe Peach, I didn't want to buy it - yet




I tried!  Couldn't talk them into it.:shame:


----------



## Mommyx2

Izzy's Mom said:


> Unfortunately I had to shop online so was limited to one free e/s. BUT it was still a good deal so I ordered pincurl and hypnotizing as I have had them on the wish list forever! And a couple of slimshine l/s.



Ooh, nice haul!  I had to order All Races through Nordies online because the MA told me only the permanent e/s were part of the buy 3 get 1 free special in store.  Enjoy the slimshines because I heard they're getting the ax. 



My Purse Addiction said:


> Oh, and when I was at MAC Pro, the MA was like "Oh, are these the new 15 palettes?" and she opened the boxes to check (they weren't). I was like "What new palettes?", and she said 15 palettes with clear lids should be arriving in store shortly. The answer to my prayers! Has anyone else heard this?



I asked the MA about that today and she said they're starting to phase out the old palettes since the new ones with the clear lids are coming out soon.  I'm sticking with the zpalettes though so my stuff will all look the same.



devoted7 said:


> holy moly macaroni!!!! I'm going to call my nordies too to see if it's any color!



Did you end up going to Nordies? 



keodi said:


> nice haul!



Thanks!  Today was a perfect day to pick up all of the perm stuff that I've been wanting forever.  I always skip them because I end up buying the LE stuff first.  I'm happy with my stash now... but I still need Patina, Arena, and something else that I've forgotten the name of now.  LOL!


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, right.  Maybe that was the case at Macy's too.  Although I tried on Ripe Peach, I didn't want to buy it - yet



It was love at first site with Ripe Peach.  LOL!  I never would've thought I'd go for Springshine, but it's a nice bronzer.  I only have NARS Laguna, a Stila bronzer and MAC Golden so I figured I needed more bronzer in my life.  The MA assured me it won't turn orange on my face, so I took her word for it and included it in my preorder.  I didn't try on Azalea Blossom either.  The lavender kinda skurred me away.  Who knows.  Maybe it'll end up in my collection later.



NorthStar said:


> I tried!  Couldn't talk them into it.:shame:



I was hoping the MA would let me take home my goods too, but no such luck.


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2: I was going to go tomorrow...but realized it was already late at night and the sale was only for one day :/ so it wasn't meant for my wallet. LMAO!

PS: because of you...I now want the beauty blender. LOL!


----------



## Mommyx2

^^Awwww!  That sucks, but you're right.... it wasn't meant for your wallet and your wallet is thanking you right now.  LOL!  But, I still recommend that you buy the beauty blender even though you don't use liquid foundation.  It's a girl's best friend.


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> It was love at first site with Ripe Peach. LOL! I never would've thought I'd go for Springshine, but it's a nice bronzer. I only have NARS Laguna, a Stila bronzer and MAC Golden so I figured I needed more bronzer in my life.  The MA assured me it won't turn orange on my face, so I took her word for it and included it in my preorder. I didn't try on Azalea Blossom either. The lavender kinda skurred me away. Who knows. Maybe it'll end up in my collection later.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping the MA would let me take home my goods too, but no such luck.


 
It's kinda strange - I thought the Azalea would work for me, but I just didn't like it.  Too blue? I don't know.  Weird.  I didn't think Ripe Peach would work but it did!  Ooh, do colors like this turn orange on you?  I never considered blushes doing that!

That Quad 4 e/s palette is so pretty but interestingly enough I thought the coppery/aztec colors might turn orange-y!


----------



## Bridget S.

MAC online is offering free 2 day shipping for today only, Feb 7th, code: CUPID


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> ^^Awwww!  That sucks, but you're right.... it wasn't meant for your wallet and your wallet is thanking you right now.  LOL!  But, I still recommend that you buy the beauty blender even though you don't use liquid foundation.  It's a girl's best friend.



ahhh! i was going to use it with illamasqua's cream foundation! and i gave in...bought it last night! 



Bridget S. said:


> MAC online is offering free 2 day shipping for today only, Feb 7th, code: CUPID



sweettt! thanks!!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Mommyx2 said:


> Ooh, nice haul!  I had to order All Races through Nordies online because the MA told me only the permanent e/s were part of the buy 3 get 1 free special in store.  Enjoy the slimshines because I heard they're getting the ax.



Yeah, slimshines are no more on the MAC website. I have Bare and love it so much, I decided to try a few more. I went a couple of years w/o any MAC and am now back with a vengance, making up for lost time, lost shopping opportunities


----------



## nwhite

So, I went ahead and ordered Straw Harvest and Hot Hot Hot shadows and needed some brush cleaner also.  I used the code "Cupid" so I better get the order real fast 

I'm hoping those colors will look good on me since I haven't seen them in person.  I don't have anything like them in my collection, so that is good!  I just love coral colors .


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Placed my 3rd order (free shipping!)

Nanogold eyeshadow
Electric Fuchsia Lipglass
Angel Lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nwhite said:


> So, I went ahead and ordered Straw Harvest and Hot Hot Hot shadows and needed some brush cleaner also. I used the code "Cupid" so I better get the order real fast
> 
> I'm hoping those colors will look good on me since I haven't seen them in person. I don't have anything like them in my collection, so that is good! I just love coral colors .


 
I took a chance on some of the corals too! I didn't order Hot Hot Hot, I have Free To Be which is described as a "bright true coral" though it is a matte. I'm on the fence about this color on me. But let us know what you think about HHH


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Someone asked me to comment on the Lucky Green e/s. I really love the texture, it's a Veluxe Pearl. I just used a little on my lid with some browns (I don't remember which ones now) but I thought it looked good, and brightened up my look!


----------



## lovemysavior

it'sanaddiction said:


> Someone asked me to comment on the Lucky Green e/s. I really love the texture, it's a Veluxe Pearl. I just used a little on my lid with some browns (I don't remember which ones now) but I thought it looked good, and brightened up my look!


I got Lucky Green this weekend too and I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Mommyx2

it'sanaddiction said:


> Someone asked me to comment on the Lucky Green e/s. I really love the texture, it's a Veluxe Pearl. I just used a little on my lid with some browns (I don't remember which ones now) but I thought it looked good, and brightened up my look!



I think it was me.  I bought at Nordies over the weekend when they had  that special.    I love Veluxe Pearl e/s!



lovemysavior said:


> I got Lucky Green this weekend too and I can't wait to try it out!



Please post pics and let me know what other e/s you use it with.  I'm trying to find combos that won't be too bright and wearable during the day.


----------



## lovemysavior

Mommyx2 said:


> I think it was me.  I bought at Nordies over the weekend when they had  that special.    I love Veluxe Pearl e/s!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post pics and let me know what other e/s you use it with.  I'm trying to find combos that won't be too bright and wearable during the day.


Ok *Mommy*, I found a combo that will very well work for the day. 

I used Patina from the inner corner of the eye to the middle of the eye.  Then I used Lucky Green from the outer corner and blended it a little with Patina to almost half of the eye.  I used Texture on the crease and blended that in really well in a "window wiper" motion.  Finally I used Vanilla pigment as the highlight under the brow.  

You can see the pic on FOTD, but let me tell you, the camera does not capture the beauty of these colors combined.  Hope that helps.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I think there could be a lot of ways to use Lucky Green, just gotta play!
lovemysavior - love your FOTD, so pretty, makes your eyes pop!

I found a few things at CCO today.

Greenstroke Paint Pot (Been wanting this since reading posts about it)
Tempting E/S
Gentle Simmer Slimshine Lipstick (nice coral shade to go with some of my new corals)


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Just got my MAC order. LOVE the azalea blush and the Quad 3 and the purple rage l/g. Not sure about the l/s I ordered. Need to see in daylight. Think I need the Quad 4 and some Collection 2 e/s to round out spring.....


----------



## devoted7

*had a ughhh day and went make up shopping!!! LOL! here's my loot!

Lipsticks in Pink Brust, Phlox, Bubblegum, and Viva Glam GaGa!





Pearlmatte Face Powder and Studio Fix Foundation



*


----------



## Izzy's Mom

sorry you had a bad day *devoted*. But a bit of MAC always cheers me up too!


----------



## devoted7

^awww thanks! and yes! MAC did make me happy 

PS: Lady GaGa and Cindy Lauper Viva Glam Lipsticks are available for purchase online and in stores tomorrow.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

devoted7 said:


> ^awww thanks! and yes! MAC did make me happy
> 
> PS: Lady GaGa and Cindy Lauper Viva Glam Lipsticks are available for purchase online and in stores tomorrow.



I'll have to go take a look as the pending snowstorms means online retail therapy tomorrow! Thinking I "need" the Color 4 quad.....


----------



## nwhite

Just got the first of my two online orders and I just LOVE everything I purchased!  The two lipsticks - Colour Me Coral & Rose Maiden are GORGEOUS!!!  Perfect summer colors for me 
I'm also really happy with the two eyeshows - Nanogold & Perky.  I was thinking I might return Nanogold b/c I thought it wouldn't have much color payoff but it's very nice!  Reminds me of a mix of Nylon and Dazzlelight.  Gold with a pinkish shine.  Perky is also another great pink color!  I needed one in my collection.

Oh, and can't forget about the Ripe Peach.  Haven't tried it yet, but I know it's going to be awesome!
Can't wait to get the rest!   Come'on Summer 

I might do some lip swatches tomorrow when my lips aren't so dry.


----------



## keodi

My goodies came in the mail today, I got both quads from spring colour forcast, vintage grape blush, purple rage and bubblegum lipstick.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Blush Ombre in Vintage Grape and Ripe Peach, Hot, Hot, Hot eyeshadow, Fresh Salmon lipstick and some brush cleaner


----------



## choozen1ne

i just got 7 blushes 
All four Ombre Blushes 
The two blushes from All races sex collection and Superdupernatural 
i think I may order some more shadows because those purple colors are really calling me


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Wow, what a great blush haul!


----------



## girlygirl3

Nice purchases, everyone!  I'm still just waiting ...


----------



## choozen1ne

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Wow, what a great blush haul!


I have a blush addiction - I can't help it i just have to buy blush especially when they are limited edition


----------



## kabaker

Spring Coulour Forecast 4: Eyeshadow quad.


----------



## Mommyx2

*devoted*- I got Bubblegum and Viva Glam GaGa too.  They're sooo pretty, I couldn't resist.
*
keodi*- Nice haul!  What do you think of the new quad packaging?  I like the new clear cover, but it seems a little bulky to me.
*
baglady*- Ooooh, Ripe Peach and Fresh Salmon.  I couldn't resist those either.  Enjoy your goods.

I have to pick up my stuff on Thursday, but I don't know if I can make it to the mall.  Boo.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nice haul devoted! I need to check out GaGa and Lauper lippies!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got online orders 2 of 3 anyway! So far just tried the lipticks, I really, really like the Fresh Salmon.

Quad 4
Perky E/S
Fresh Salmon and Angel Lipsticks
Azalea Blossom BLush


----------



## spylove22

If anyone buys the new viva la glams today please post pictures!!!


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> *had a ughhh day and went make up shopping!!! LOL! here's my loot!
> 
> Lipsticks in Pink Brust, Phlox, Bubblegum, and Viva Glam GaGa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlmatte Face Powder and Studio Fix Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> *



great haul!!!! love the lipstick choices



Bag Lady 923 said:


> Blush Ombre in Vintage Grape and Ripe Peach, Hot, Hot, Hot eyeshadow, Fresh Salmon lipstick and some brush cleaner



Love your haul! great minds think alike! I got everything except ripe peach and I skipped that becuase I have too many peach blushes and besides it reminds me of NARS Gilda blush


choozen1ne said:


> i just got 7 blushes
> All four Ombre Blushes
> The two blushes from All races sex collection and Superdupernatural
> i think I may order some more shadows because those purple colors are really calling me


ooooh love the blush haul



Mommyx2 said:


> *devoted*- I got Bubblegum and Viva Glam GaGa too.  They're sooo pretty, I couldn't resist.
> *
> keodi*- Nice haul!  What do you think of the new quad packaging?  I like the new clear cover, but it seems a little bulky to me.
> *
> baglady*- Ooooh, Ripe Peach and Fresh Salmon.  I couldn't resist those either.  Enjoy your goods.
> 
> I have to pick up my stuff on Thursday, but I don't know if I can make it to the mall.  Boo.


Thanks! I think the quads are bulky, and they seem difficult to open at first but I think it's becuase I'm used to the older quads. I can't wait until MAC brings out the new 15 pro pan palettes with the clear cover already!


----------



## keodi

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got online orders 2 of 3 anyway! So far just tried the lipticks, I really, really like the Fresh Salmon.
> 
> Quad 4
> Perky E/S
> Fresh Salmon and Angel Lipsticks
> Azalea Blossom BLush



very nice!


----------



## *Jem*

I bought Viva Glam VI SE lipstick and mineralized blush in gentle. I was hoping the spring forecast stuff would be out but she said tomorrow


----------



## jo712

I've been a very bad girl! here's the e/s damage I've done...

In store:
Shale
Paradisco
Satin Taupe
Naked Lunch

Online:
Sumptuous Olive
Greensmoke
Club
Lala
Very Violet
Star Violet


----------



## nwhite

jo712 said:


> I've been a very bad girl! here's the e/s damage I've done...
> 
> In store:
> Shale
> Paradisco
> Satin Taupe
> Naked Lunch
> 
> Online:
> Sumptuous Olive
> Greensmoke
> Club
> Lala
> Very Violet
> Star Violet



Great choices!


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> *devoted*- I got Bubblegum and Viva Glam GaGa too.  They're sooo pretty, I couldn't resist.
> *
> 
> I have to pick up my stuff on Thursday, but I don't know if I can make it to the mall.  Boo. *


*

I couldn't resist! LOL!



it'sanaddiction said:



			Nice haul devoted! I need to check out GaGa and Lauper lippies!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks! They're both gorgeous!



it'sanaddiction said:



			Got online orders 2 of 3 anyway! So far just tried the lipticks, I really, really like the Fresh Salmon.

Quad 4
Perky E/S
Fresh Salmon and Angel Lipsticks
Azalea Blossom BLush




Click to expand...


lovely haul! how do you like azalea blossom? 



spylove22 said:



			If anyone buys the new viva la glams today please post pictures!!!
		
Click to expand...

here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






keodi said:



			great haul!!!! love the lipstick choices

Click to expand...

thanks love them all! 



jo712 said:



			I've been a very bad girl! here's the e/s damage I've done...

In store:
Shale
Paradisco
Satin Taupe
Naked Lunch

Online:
Sumptuous Olive
Greensmoke
Club
Lala
Very Violet
Star Violet
		
Click to expand...


I remember going shadow crazy! love all the ones you got! have them all except greensmoke! let me know how that is!*


----------



## devoted7

^I noticed in my swatch that Cindi was spelled Cindy. oops ush:


----------



## devoted7

Anyone know a dupe for the 188 brush?


----------



## lovemysavior

devoted7 said:


> I couldn't resist! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They're both gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely haul! how do you like azalea blossom?
> 
> 
> here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember going shadow crazy! love all the ones you got! have them all except greensmoke! let me know how that is!


Went on a mini haul again yesterday to use some of my birthday money.  Came home with:

1 pro colour x 4 compact
Sublime Coulture l/l
Pink Nouveau l/s
Honesty e/s
Mulch e/s
Typographic e/s

.....I just love everything I got.  I may have to go back tomorrow for Lady Gaga and Cyndi l/s also some of the coral l/s.  They didn't have them available at the store yesterday.


----------



## devoted7

^awww you should of asked! my SA let me buy the forecast and viva glam l/s early. they weren't released out on counters yet, but I asked them and they let me purchase it a few days early


----------



## lovemysavior

devoted7 said:


> ^awww you should of asked! my SA let me buy the forecast and viva glam l/s early. they weren't released out on counters yet, but I asked them and they let me purchase it a few days early


I did, but she said she could put me on their list for tomorrow, so I said that I would just go back.  I'm just scared to go back now that I've read all the reviews of how pretty the new colors are.  I'm going to want it all


----------



## nwhite

lovemysavior said:


> Went on a mini haul again yesterday to use some of my birthday money. Came home with:
> 
> 1 pro colour x 4 compact
> Sublime Coulture l/l
> Pink Nouveau l/s
> Honesty e/s
> Mulch e/s
> Typographic e/s
> 
> .....I just love everything I got. I may have to go back tomorrow for Lady Gaga and Cyndi l/s also some of the coral l/s. They didn't have them available at the store yesterday.


 
You're going to love Mulch.  That's my go to brown these days.

I want to try the Cyndi l/s too.  As for the coral line, I bet you would like the Rose Maiden.  It's super gorgy!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






[/QUOTE]

I am sooooo going to check these out tomorrow, I love them both... gorgeous!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devpted, thanks for the lippies swatches! They are both beautiful shades. I love the Azalea blossom blush, a nice pink that works for me!


----------



## pond23

I want both new Viva Glam lippies! The swatches are so pretty! I just ordered Electric Fuchsia l/g and Radiccio l/s.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Just when we thought we'd be safe, there are advance pictures of the Summer 2010 collections coming out. Temptalia's got some of the preview up.


----------



## hazeltt

I bought my first MAC product today: Slimshine Lipstick in Bare!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

hazeltt said:


> I bought my first MAC product today: Slimshine Lipstick in Bare!



Good choice! You're going to love it....and then be going back for more!


----------



## Loquita

I have been _horrid_ lately...but happy!!!  

I did a big online order the night the new Colour Forecasts came out, and it arrived a few days ago but I didn't have time to take pics until today.  Then I went by my MAC counter today to check out the Fresh Salmon l/s in person and lo and behold I saw the Cyndi and Gaga lipsticks...and they are AMAZING!!! I bought the Gaga, but will def. be going back for Cyndi ASAP.  They are both Lustres, which are my faves. 

Here's some pics of my recent hauls...prepare yourselves...and I labeled everything for ease.  Everything is from the Coral and Amber forecasts:

Eyeshadows first:





















I have to say that I  the new quad packaging - it's much more substantial, but also much tougher to depot, I fear.


----------



## holycooooow

Went to Mac today and got:
-Viva Gaga lipstick (doesn't really show on my pigmented lips unless I powder before)
-Speed Dial lipstick
-Mulch Eyeshadow
-Pink Swoon blush

Planning on going back to grab the Fresh Salmon lipstick even though that doesn't really show up on my lips either...but still pretty)


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> I have been _horrid_ lately...but happy!!!
> 
> I did a big online order the night the new Colour Forecasts came out, and it arrived a few days ago but I didn't have time to take pics until today.  Then I went by my MAC counter today to check out the Fresh Salmon l/s in person and lo and behold I saw the Cyndi and Gaga lipsticks...and they are AMAZING!!! I bought the Gaga, but will def. be going back for Cyndi ASAP.  They are both Lustres, which are my faves.
> 
> Here's some pics of my recent hauls...prepare yourselves...and I labeled everything for ease.  Everything is from the Coral and Amber forecasts:
> 
> Eyeshadows first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I  the new quad packaging - it's much more substantial, but also much tougher to depot, I fear.


Awesome haul *Lo.*  I should just depot all of my current individual shadows so that I can go and get some new stuff.  All the stuff you got is gorgeous and they are the kind of colors that I am most attracted to.  I have about 50 individual e/s to depot so I'm going to be very busy


----------



## Loquita

Now for the blush, which is magnificent, to say the least - I think that these will sell out:






Lipglasses:






And my Viva Glam Gaga lipstick with Spring Bean Lustreglass, which I am wear on top of it (sounds and looks bizarre...but it works, trust me!! My SA talked me into it, and I love the way it looks.) I would _never_ normally go for this color because of my skintone, but it's a lovely, creamy baby pink.  This may be worthy of buying a back-up, in fact.  






And just in case you are curious as I was, here's a comparison pick of the Perky power e/s vs. the Perky Paint Pot that I finally found on ick-bay a bit ago...they are definitely different enough to warrant the purchase:






Finally, here's the very last of my Nordie's haul in which I bought my beloved Graphology.  The items were sent to me from all over the place, so they took a while to arrive.  Here are my eyeshadows - another Starflash, as you will see.  

And I would describe Dazzlelight as Shroom with a bit of shimmer; why did I wait so long to get this?????


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> Went to Mac today and got:
> -Viva Gaga lipstick (doesn't really show on my pigmented lips unless I powder before)
> -Speed Dial lipstick
> -Mulch Eyeshadow
> -Pink Swoon blush
> 
> Planning on going back to grab the Fresh Salmon lipstick even though that doesn't really show up on my lips either...but still pretty)



LOL, I went and looked at the exact same lipsticks!!  And Pink Swoon is gorgeous, I bought it not too long ago and love it.  

I find that the Gaga shows up better if you layer it over something like Subculture liner.   (I also have very pigmented lips).


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Awesome haul *Lo.*  I should just depot all of my current individual shadows so that I can go and get some new stuff.  All the stuff you got is gorgeous and they are the kind of colors that I am most attracted to.  I have about 50 individual e/s to depot so I'm going to be very busy



Thanks, *LMS*!!!  Yes, a depotting is in order for you, m'dear.  

And when you depot and go do B2M, get some Dazzlelight - you will thank me later! The colors in the last few collections have been truly gorgeous, wearable neutrals.  It is horrible for my wallet but my face is happy, lol!


----------



## nwhite

^  ITA, Dazzlelight is one of my faves .

Have a question about depotting - Do you have to return the silver pan with your individual eyeshadow for it to count?  Thought I read that somewhere.  I don't see how you could depot it without leaving the shadow in the pan


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ You are supposed to return the plastic container with the pans. There is a website (stars makeup haven) that sells the silver pans that are the same size as MAC's- that's where I buy mine to stick in the container and B2M. Some stores will let you slide and return without the pan, but technically they are required now. My MAC MA told me that since they accept the pro pans as a B2M item, some people were depotting and trying to use the black container as one B2M item and the pan as another. That's why they require them both now.


----------



## nwhite

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ You are supposed to return the plastic container with the pans. There is a website (stars makeup haven) that sells the silver pans that are the same size as MAC's- that's where I buy mine to stick in the container and B2M. Some stores will let you slide and return without the pan, but technically they are required now. My MAC MA told me that since they accept the pro pans as a B2M item, some people were depotting and trying to use the black container as one B2M item and the pan as another. That's why they require them both now.


 
I see.  Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## nwhite

So that free 2-day shipping with code "CUPID" was baloney!  My shipping is still pending and I placed my order Sunday!

~ I guess the shipping will be 2 days but I wanted it to be here in 2 days


----------



## glamourdoll.

My good friend surprised me with Viva Gaga lipstick today at school. Is it bad that I want to run out and buy duplicates of it already?


----------



## Bridget S.

nwhite said:


> So that free 2-day shipping with code "CUPID" was baloney!  My shipping is still pending and I placed my order Sunday!
> 
> ~ I guess the shipping will be 2 days but I wanted it to be here in 2 days


Yeah, nwhite, I posted that and my order hasn't shipped either, and it's Thursday!! It says Next Day Air now, but nothing yet! I wonder if it is because of the terrible snow, UPS said it's shipping from MD. 

Lo, when I went to Nordies today they sold out of Ripe Peach and I was there at 12 noon and they only opened at 10am! Lady Gaga and Cyndi are around for at least 12 months. This is what the MUA told me today, she's counter manager.


----------



## sweetart

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ You are supposed to return the plastic container with the pans. There is a website (stars makeup haven) that sells the silver pans that are the same size as MAC's- that's where I buy mine to stick in the container and B2M. Some stores will let you slide and return without the pan, but technically they are required now. My MAC MA told me that since they accept the pro pans as a B2M item, some people were depotting and trying to use the black container as one B2M item and the pan as another. That's why they require them both now.



Thanks for the info! I bought *a ton* of shadows during the sale. Now I've gotta buy pans!


----------



## holycooooow

just got the Fresh Salmon lipstick and Cha-Cha lipglass. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Fresh Salmon lipstick! My current favorite from all lipstick purchases!


----------



## devoted7

Lo: that's an awesome haul!!!!


----------



## devoted7

Anyone buy Victorian from the new forecast collection? I really want it but am unsure. LOL!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Bridget S. said:


> Yeah, nwhite, I posted that and my order hasn't shipped either, and it's Thursday!! It says Next Day Air now, but nothing yet! I wonder if it is because of the terrible snow, UPS said it's shipping from MD.
> 
> Lo, when I went to Nordies today they sold out of Ripe Peach and I was there at 12 noon and they only opened at 10am! Lady Gaga and Cyndi are around for at least 12 months. This is what the MUA told me today, she's counter manager.



WOW -- sold out in 2 hours   Glad I ordered that blush and some of the e/s online yesterday during my snow day. Figured I can always send them back if I don't like them IRL as I won't being going into the city anytime soon.


----------



## devoted7

^ohhh my gosh!!! sold out in 2 hours?!?!?!?!


----------



## holycooooow

i really want to get the kumquat lipglass now! To those who have it, how do you like it?


----------



## evilvietgirl

devoted7 said:


> Anyone buy Victorian from the new forecast collection? I really want it but am unsure. LOL!



I tried it on, but ended up not getting it because it looked too chalky on me (I'm olive with peach undertones). Got rose maiden instead and LOVEEESSS IT!!

Also picked up Stack 1 in the crushed metal pigment. It's SO GOOOD, you barely have to use anything and it has excellent color payoff. But you gotta make sure you crush it up really fine before you use it.


----------



## borbanaicha

My order from last night...which might take a long time to ship due to the weather 





Lady Gaga Lipstick, Select Moisture Concealer, Shroom and Soft Brown. I'm super excited for the Gaga lipstick to arrive!


----------



## devoted7

evilvietgirl said:


> I tried it on, but ended up not getting it because it looked too chalky on me (I'm olive with peach undertones). Got rose maiden instead and LOVEEESSS IT!!
> 
> Also picked up Stack 1 in the crushed metal pigment. It's SO GOOOD, you barely have to use anything and it has excellent color payoff. But you gotta make sure you crush it up really fine before you use it.



OMG! me too! Olive with yellow undertones....when I looked at it. it looked chalky but wasn't sure if I wanted it. couldn't swatch it though!


----------



## Loquita

glamourdoll. said:


> My good friend surprised me with Viva Gaga lipstick today at school. Is it bad that I want to run out and buy duplicates of it already?



What a sweet friend!!

And lol, I _also_ want a duplicate of it!!! It's gorgeous.   I am going to get Cyndi tomorrow or Saturday if I can control myself that long.


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> i really want to get the kumquat lipglass now! To those who have it, how do you like it?



I have the Kumquat and *LOVE* it!!!

It is serious backup purchase material...and it seems that you and I have similar lippie taste.   I am an NC35 in winter, and the Kumquat is sheer on me but a gorgeous medium orange/apricot.  I like it better than Queen Bee or Ember Glow, which is also very pretty but is milkier and tends to settle a bit into the lines on your lips.


----------



## Loquita

*Bridget *- that is _incredible_ that Ripe Peach sold out so fast!! I mean, I figured that it would sell out, but that quickly?  The next to go will be Azalea, I bet.  And I am anticipating a run on the Viva Glam Gaga, though the Cyndi seems easier to wear for more people.

I looked at the Blush Ombre for the Amber collection and it's pretty but more of a bronzer or contour powder, which I never use.


----------



## Loquita

borbanaicha said:


> My order from last night...which might take a long time to ship due to the weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga Lipstick, Select Moisture Concealer, Shroom and Soft Brown. I'm super excited for the Gaga lipstick to arrive!



Great choices!  You might get lucky, though - MAC is really quick with the shipping, but since their warehouse is in Maryland you _might_ run into a bit of trouble...

The Gaga lipstick is worth it!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Anyone buy Victorian from the new forecast collection? I really want it but am unsure. LOL!



I looked at it closely today but think it's a no-go.  I checked out Temptalia's swatches, too and think it might not work for me (olive with yellow undertones).


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Viva Glam Gaga and Cindy


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> Anyone buy Victorian from the new forecast collection? I really want it but am unsure. LOL!


 
^ I ordered Victorian online, but it hasn't arrived yet because of the snow storm in Maryland.


----------



## holycooooow

Loquita said:


> I have the Kumquat and *LOVE* it!!!
> 
> It is serious backup purchase material...and it seems that you and I have similar lippie taste.   I am an NC35 in winter, and the Kumquat is sheer on me but a gorgeous medium orange/apricot.  I like it better than Queen Bee or Ember Glow, which is also very pretty but is milkier and tends to settle a bit into the lines on your lips.



haha you're right!! you have awesome taste in lippies! sometimes i wish i didn't have such pigmented lips since it's harder to enjoy those cute lighter lippie colors since they don't show up as well. i am definitely going to add Kumquat to my list! might look nice with the Fresh Salmon! thanks!


----------



## keodi

Lo-Great haul, We makeup twins! I got a lot of the same items you did from this collection dazzlelight was a wise purchase it's definately a must have! I love ember glow and I ended up exchanging kumquat it looked too orangey on me. What do you think of fresh salmon? I love colour quad 4 so much that I bought a back up!! it's the first quad that MAC put out in which I love all the colours in the quad!

borbanaicha- nice haul, soft brown eyeshadow is a must have. I tried lady gaga  yesterday, and I think I need something to wear under it, I may go back for that one..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I tried lady gaga too, no go for me  too blue. I soo wanted it to work though!


----------



## holycooooow

Loquita said:


> Finally, here's the very last of my Nordie's haul in which I bought my beloved Graphology.  The items were sent to me from all over the place, so they took a while to arrive.  Here are my eyeshadows - another Starflash, as you will see.
> 
> And I would describe Dazzlelight as Shroom with a bit of shimmer; why did I wait so long to get this?????



Style Snob is SOOO beautiful! You got it from Nordies?


----------



## MM83

I picked up Azalea Blossom, Gaga lippie and Stacked 1!. I am in love with everything, at first when my MA put the Gaga lippie on me I was concerned that it may not work, but with a little Creememsheen Boybait on top it looks amazing! I want back-ups of Gaga for sure. My lips are very pigmented and this seems to neutralize them nicely.  

Stacked1! is FANTASTIC! I love pigments and I'm so happy they got the formulation right. I was skeptical because they look chunky, but the MA told me they aren't, due to the fact they're water based. It saves me so much time not using a medium to apply them. Very creamy, very pigmented, it was these or the purple quad and by far I think these are a way better deal. 

Azalea Blossom is so pretty and so springy, I wish it wasn't so cold. It makes me want to put on a sun dress and hit a party. Sigh.


----------



## Eclipse4

I picked up kumquat, gaga lipstick, fresh salmon, azalea blossom and ripe peach yesterday. 

Kumquat is so pretty and I love the blushes.

They only had 3 more ripe peach by the tine I got there.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Loquita* - im really liking the eye shadow colour nano gold, your picture looks sssoooo much better then the mac website. this will be a new one to my shopping list. 



Loquita said:


>


----------



## Loquita

*holycooooow*, Yep,  try the Nordie's website!!!  They still had Graphology, Style Snob and a BUNCH of discontinued stuff when I last checked.  I ordered a bunch, of course...and try the code "BEAUTY."  It will get you $5 shipping on beauty purchases, which is a little savings.  

*keodi* - LOL, you have fantastic taste!  I actually loved Fresh Salmon, but I think that I would have to play with it a bit like Gaga in order for it to show up much on me.  It's got a lot of gold in it, which I like - I may just end up getting it after all, but I bought so much recently that I want to wait.  And the Viva Glam Cyndi is next on my list.  I actually think that these two Viva Glams are my faves _ever_.  (Or maybe it's just because I am kinda obsessed with Lady Gaga and Cyndi Lauper to begin with).  
Kumquat doesn't show up much on me, but I love the color - oranges work very well on my skin in general.

And the Colour 4 Quad is HEAVEN!!!  Maybe the very best that MAC has done -except for the Tone:Grey quad that I am obsessed with but that not too many other people seemed to like, hee hee.  The Colour 4 quad is def. back-up material.  I am not going to depot it (don't even know if I could) because I see it as something I can just throw in my suitcase for any trip and have a fantastic set of go-to colors with me.  It's a no-brainer.


----------



## Loquita

Spendaholic said:


> *Loquita* - im really liking the eye shadow colour nano gold, your picture looks sssoooo much better then the mac website. this will be a new one to my shopping list.



Thanks!! I try to get good natural light photos to help you all out.


----------



## alexandra28

These are my recent purchases at MAC.

- MAC nail polish in Light Affair
- MAC Bubblegum lipstick
- MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
- MAC Myth lipstick
- MAC Victorian lipstick
- MAC Blush Ombre Springshine


----------



## Loquita

Bag Lady 923 said:


> Viva Glam Gaga and Cindy



Nice!  I am def. going to order Cyndi next...what are you wearing with these two?  Any liners or glosses?

I am probably going to wear Gaga to dinner tonight with Spring Bean Lustre Gloss on top.  I like them next to each other - kinda reminds me of a tube of Maybelline Great Lash.


----------



## girlygirl3

I ran over to Saks to get my stash and to use my rewards card!

I got Kumquat l/g, Bronzilla l/s (pinky bronze, love it! and from Temptalia, I can use these together), Cha Cha l/g and the last Quad 4 at Saks!

I also tried the Fresh Salmon but it didn't pop for me.  No blushes for me - this time!


----------



## Loquita

Nice picks, girly!!!  You got lucky with the Quad 4!!!

Let me know how the Cha Cha works out...I almost got it.  

I just bought a back-up of Kumquat, I like it so much. Plus:
Viva Glam Cyndi
Fresh Salmon l/s
Sublime Culture Cremestick l/l


I am in love with the Lustre lipstick texture.


----------



## Loquita

alexandra28 said:


> These are my recent purchases at MAC.
> 
> - MAC nail polish in Light Affair
> - MAC Bubblegum lipstick
> - MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
> - MAC Myth lipstick
> - MAC Victorian lipstick
> - MAC Blush Ombre Springshine



I  Light Affair, it's so unique and pretty!
And Bubblegum is ALREADY sold out online - I just saw this.   BTW, how are you going to use the Springshine?  I am really curious about that one, it's pretty in the pan...

Several items are sold out - but interestingly, they are mostly permanent items.  Hmmm....


----------



## Needanotherbag

Havent bought MAC is sooo sooo long, but today couldnt resist Gaga l/s and Creme d'Nude.  Bought them both on Nordies.com since they are both sold out on MAC's site right now, and I HAD TO HAVE THEM!


----------



## Mommyx2

Whoa, it sounds like everyone is going on a shopping frenzy!  Between the buy 2 get 1 free e/s special and the spring collection release, I am totally broke and officially on a ban.  I don't even want to list everything I bought because I'm in denial right now.  The only thing I can do to satisfy my MAC urge is to b2m my empties.  I turned some in for 4 l/s (Creme Cup, Fabby, Modesty, and Half N' Half) on Thursday when I went to pick-up my presale stuff at Nordies.

Anyway, I was kinda hesitant about Springshine blush ombre, but I wore it today because I needed a low-key blush to pair with my Viva Glam Cyndi l/s.  I'm glad I bought it now!  I bought NARS Zen as my beigy blush, but I can hardly see it.  Springshine applied lightly works so much better on me and I use the darker shade to contour.  Yay!  Ripe Peach is also a must have.


----------



## devoted7

^i was thinking about Springshine too but thought i might of been too orangey? no?


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *holycooooow*, Yep,  try the Nordie's website!!!  They still had Graphology, Style Snob and a BUNCH of discontinued stuff when I last checked.  I ordered a bunch, of course...and try the code "BEAUTY."  It will get you $5 shipping on beauty purchases, which is a little savings.
> 
> *keodi* - LOL, you have fantastic taste!  I actually loved Fresh Salmon, but I think that I would have to play with it a bit like Gaga in order for it to show up much on me.  It's got a lot of gold in it, which I like - I may just end up getting it after all, but I bought so much recently that I want to wait.  And the Viva Glam Cyndi is next on my list.  I actually think that these two Viva Glams are my faves _ever_.  (Or maybe it's just because I am kinda obsessed with Lady Gaga and Cyndi Lauper to begin with).
> Kumquat doesn't show up much on me, but I love the color - oranges work very well on my skin in general.
> 
> And the Colour 4 Quad is HEAVEN!!!  Maybe the very best that MAC has done -*except for the Tone:Grey quad that I am obsessed with but that not too many other people seemed to like, hee hee*.  The Colour 4 quad is def. back-up material.  I am not going to depot it (don't even know if I could) because I see it as something I can just throw in my suitcase for any trip and have a fantastic set of go-to colors with me.  It's a no-brainer.



LOL I have tone grey plus a backup!



girlygirl3 said:


> I ran over to Saks to get my stash and to use my rewards card!
> 
> I got Kumquat l/g, Bronzilla l/s (pinky bronze, love it! and from Temptalia, I can use these together), Cha Cha l/g and the last Quad 4 at Saks!
> 
> I also tried the Fresh Salmon but it didn't pop for me.  No blushes for me - this time!


good haul girlygirl3!



Needanotherbag said:


> Havent bought MAC is sooo sooo long, but today couldnt resist Gaga l/s and Creme d'Nude.  Bought them both on Nordies.com since they are both sold out on MAC's site right now, and I HAD TO HAVE THEM!



holy shyte! they had creme d'nude! it's sold out at 2 mac stores here and at pro! going to the nordies site right now!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just got Viva glam Cindy and Gaga - Love the Gaga one, sexy!
Also got Matte Blanc flat eyeshadow, a great highlighter.


----------



## *Jem*

I accidentally went a little overboard today


----------



## evilvietgirl

I caved... and bought the blushes in ripe peach and azalea bloom. I went back to give the color quad 4 and fresh salmon a try but they did nothing for me


----------



## Mommyx2

girlygirl3 said:


> I ran over to Saks to get my stash and to use my rewards card!
> 
> I got Kumquat l/g, Bronzilla l/s (pinky bronze, love it! and from Temptalia, I can use these together), Cha Cha l/g and the last Quad 4 at Saks!
> 
> I also tried the Fresh Salmon but it didn't pop for me.  No blushes for me - this time!



Oh crud!  I forgot about my Saks reward card.  I guess that means I have about $65 I can use on stuff while I'm on my ban.  Yay!

Congrats on snagging the last quad 4!  Surprisingly I didn't get either of the quads.  I went lippie crazy. :shame:



devoted7 said:


> ^i was thinking about Springshine too but thought i might of been too orangey? no?



That's exactly why I was second guessing myself, but the MA assured me it won't pull orange.  I tried for myself and it's more brown on me than orange, but it's not too brown that it looks dirty/muddy.. kwim?  When I swatched it on my finger it looked kinda orange, but I took it home anyway.  I'm glad I did!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Nice picks, girly!!! You got lucky with the Quad 4!!!
> 
> Let me know how the Cha Cha works out...I almost got it.
> 
> I just bought a back-up of Kumquat, I like it so much. Plus:
> Viva Glam Cyndi
> Fresh Salmon l/s
> Sublime Culture Cremestick l/l
> 
> 
> I am in love with the Lustre lipstick texture.


 
They were quite busy over there and as soon as one MA freed up and offered to help, I told her I definitely wanted that Quad while I was trying on the rest!
I liked the initial application of Cha Cha.  I thought it made my lips the pinkest that any lipgloss makes me ever!
Incidentally, I'm also going to try all my lip purchases with my new Subculture l/l!


----------



## girlygirl3

[B said:
			
		

> Mommyx2[/B];14231768]Oh crud! I forgot about my Saks reward card. I guess that means I have about $65 I can use on stuff while I'm on my ban. Yay!
> 
> Congrats on snagging the last quad 4! Surprisingly I didn't get either of the quads. I went lippie crazy. :shame:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yea, that's another reason I was waiting on this collection - I have reward $$!  I love how handy it is in times like these!
> 
> I was not going to get a quad because I thought the colors were similar to what I have but someone posted somewhere that they were really dups of anything!
> 
> Lippies are good - well, actually I have too many


----------



## holycooooow

just got the Color Quad 4, Kumquat lipglass, and Mac 242 today!  3 days straight of MAC shopping...now need to take a looooong ban.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hauled Mac this week. I was able to get lots of things I wanted from older collections











Lady Gaga
Beigeland
Circa Plum Pigment
Ever so Rich Dazzleglass
Naked Honey skin salve
Africananimal perfume







*MSFS & Blush* shadows
Golden Nectar
Brunette
Porcelain Pink
Perfect Topping
Blush of Youth
Refined
Azalea Blossom

Quad
Colour 3 Quad


----------



## devoted7

^HOLY MOLY MACARONI!!! That's an awesome haul! I wish I knew where to purchase older collection goodies!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Do you have a Cosmetic Company OUtlet near you?


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> I ran over to Saks to get my stash and to use my rewards card!
> 
> I got *Kumquat* l/g, Bronzilla l/s (pinky bronze, love it! and from Temptalia, I can use these together), Cha Cha l/g and the last Quad 4 at Saks!
> 
> I also tried the Fresh Salmon but it didn't pop for me.  No blushes for me - this time!




An MA at my Nordies MAC was wearing Kumquat over Lady Gaga l/s, and it made such a pretty coral looking shade!  I think that I will be getting both for sure.  Bronzilla looks gorgeous too!  Nice buys!


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Do you have a Cosmetic Company OUtlet near you?



Noooo, the closest one is by you


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^OMG, how do you survive? I wonder if there are any websites selling older collections?


----------



## angellisa

I was wondering what happened to all the makeup posts...I didn't realize they made a separate section!

Anyway, I got the Gaga lipstick and Spring Colour 4 quad...love them both!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I got my older stuff at the mall. No CCO near me .  I have bought a lot of older collection stuff in dept stores in small cities.  Seems they always have stuff left over.


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^OMG, how do you survive? I wonder if there are any websites selling older collections?



ughhh. i know! it's either when collections come out...i have to buy it right away or it gets sold out quick! and the macy's next to me only have one shipment in for every collection. once it's sold out there, there's no restocking.  



ItalianFashion said:


> I got my older stuff at the mall. No CCO near me .  I have bought a lot of older collection stuff in dept stores in small cities.  Seems they always have stuff left over.



ohhh I wish we had more places that sold mac. the closest place is macys and then next location is 45 mins away. BOO!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ItalianFashion said:


> I got my older stuff at the mall. No CCO near me .  I have bought a lot of older collection stuff in dept stores in small cities.  Seems they always have stuff left over.



Nordie's online is always worth a look


----------



## nwhite

Booooo, Stacked 1 is sold out on MAC's website :cry:


----------



## choozen1ne

Viva Glam Gaga is sold out too , I like the color but i am not sure how it would look with my skin tone 
I have bought way way too much makeup the past month I am running out of room to store all of it


----------



## devoted7

awww did you girls try your local store?

also GaGa is similar to Snob l/s.


----------



## devoted7

I wanted to get Electric Fuchsia lippie and a Blushcream but they're sold out! ughh!


----------



## i<3handbags

I panicked that Gaga is selling out online, so I went to my local store and bought three lol! I also got a sample of Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## devoted7

^i never knew you could sample mac. i deff. wanna try their studio fix fluid!


----------



## Loquita

I saw that Gaga is sold out online, so I am going tomorrow to buy another one..._and_ another Cyndi! Am also strongly considering getting a back-up quad #4. I wore it tonight to a dinner party and it is beautiful!  Every single color is a keeper.  

This MAC collection is killing me.  ush:


----------



## Loquita

Great tip to try Kumquat over Gaga!!!  I wore Spring Bean (which is bright green) over Gaga last night and several people told me that it looked very pretty (and these are people who are not into makeup in the least, lol).  

I love Kumquat on its own, btw.  I wore that tonight.


----------



## NorthStar

After seeing that some stuff I wanted was selling out ALREADY, I got:

Color Quad X4
Perky e/s
Stripdown l/l
Ripe Peach Ombre Blush -The LAST one they had!
Bubblegum l/s
Beigeland l/s
Color Me Coral l/s
Fresh Salmon l/s
Cha Cha l/g
Kumquat l/g

I tried on Lady Gaga, and even with some toning down with lip liner & gloss, it was just too bright for me.  Actually, Bubblegum was a nice medium in that it is not quite as opaque and has a gold sparkle to it that I really liked.  And oh how happy was I after I found the very last Ripe Peach Ombre blush out of the three MAC counters in my favorite mall.  I also still plan on picking up the Stacked One pigment, and probably some more lippies & e/s before my Spring Colour binge is all over.:shame:


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> I saw that Gaga is sold out online, so I am going tomorrow to buy another one..._and_ another Cyndi! Am also strongly considering getting a back-up quad #4. I wore it tonight to a dinner party and it is beautiful!  Every single color is a keeper.
> 
> This MAC collection is killing me.  ush:



Which Quad is this that everyone loves?  Is it the neutral quad?  I was thinking about getting it but couldnt decide...


----------



## pond23

The Spring Color Forecast collection keeps sucking me back in! I haven't been this excited about MAC for a while. After reading all of the great reviews online, I ordered Beigeland l/s, Kumquat l/g (which is out of my comfort zone!), Ember Glow l/g (another color I don't normally wear), Pink Burst l/s (eek!) and Pink Treat l/l to wear with Gaga, Victorian, Bubblegum, etc. I hope I like these colors on me, because I normally stick with pinky-nudes, mauves, roses, etc.


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! you're telling me! I was on a long break from MAC, and since Lillyland Collection came out and now Forecast, I've been spending money like crazy! Literally have almost the entire Lillyland and the Pink Forecast Collection. :shame:


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> An MA at my Nordies MAC was *wearing Kumquat over Lady Gaga l/s*, and it made such a pretty coral looking shade! I think that I will be getting both for sure. Bronzilla looks gorgeous too! Nice buys!


 
I never would have put these two together!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I saw that Gaga is sold out online, so I am going tomorrow to buy another one..._and_ another Cyndi! Am also strongly considering getting a back-up quad #4. I wore it tonight to a dinner party and it is beautiful! Every single color is a keeper.
> 
> This MAC collection is killing me. ush:


 
I really wasn't sure I liked the swatches I've seen online of these two, but now I have to see these for myself!  They're selling out?


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> Which Quad is this that everyone loves? Is it the neutral quad? I was thinking about getting it but couldnt decide...


 
Yes, Quad 4 is the neutral one!


----------



## girlygirl3

NorthStar said:


> After seeing that some stuff I wanted was selling out ALREADY, I got:
> 
> Color Quad X4
> Perky e/s
> Stripdown l/l
> Ripe Peach Ombre Blush -The LAST one they had!
> Bubblegum l/s
> Beigeland l/s
> Color Me Coral l/s
> Fresh Salmon l/s
> Cha Cha l/g
> Kumquat l/g
> 
> I tried on Lady Gaga, and even with some toning down with lip liner & gloss, it was just too bright for me. Actually, Bubblegum was a nice medium in that it is not quite as opaque and has a gold sparkle to it that I really liked. And oh how happy was I after I found the very last Ripe Peach Ombre blush out of the three MAC counters in my favorite mall. I also still plan on picking up the Stacked One pigment, and probably some more lippies & e/s before my Spring Colour binge is all over.:shame:


 
Yeah, sounds like stuff is going fast!  Congrats on scoring the last Ripe Peach.  Nice haul, NS!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I saw that Gaga is sold out online, so I am going tomorrow to buy another one..._and_ another Cyndi! *Am also strongly considering getting a back-up quad #4*. I wore it tonight to a dinner party and it is beautiful!  Every single color is a keeper.
> 
> This MAC collection is killing me.  ush:



it's good idea to get that backup!


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> The Spring Color Forecast collection keeps sucking me back in! I haven't been this excited about MAC for a while. After reading all of the great reviews online, I ordered Beigeland l/s, *Kumquat l/g (which is out of my comfort zone!*), Ember Glow l/g (another color I don't normally wear), Pink Burst l/s (eek!) and Pink Treat l/l to wear with Gaga, Victorian, Bubblegum, etc. I hope I like these colors on me, because I normally stick with pinky-nudes, mauves, roses, etc.



It does look scary in the tube lol, but trust me, it looks great over Beigeland or even the pink l/s!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ok I caved and got the Forecast 4 Quad (the neutrals) - I'm a sucker for bronzed neutrals...  Plus picked up another 15 palette.  Am done for awhile...


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> Yeah, sounds like stuff is going fast!  Congrats on scoring the last Ripe Peach.  Nice haul, NS!



Thanks girlygirl3!  I was wayyyy excited when I walked into the MAC store really not expecting to find one after stopping by the counters at Macy's & Nordies and not having any luck.  Guess I'm pretty lucky to have 3 MAC options in one mall, plus one more about 15 min away...though my DH would probably strongly disagree with that one...


----------



## nwhite

devoted7 said:


> ^i never knew you could sample mac. i deff. wanna try their studio fix fluid!


 
I always get samples of SFF!  Especially when I'm constantly changing colors - paler in the winter. Right now I feel like my NW20 is turning orange, UGH!  I think I'm really inbetween NW & NC.  NC is just a little to yellow for me.  Maybe I need to go down a shade to NW15.


----------



## devoted7

^ahhhh! I was just at MAC today and forgot to ask them for a sample! BOO! LOL! maybe next week.

My Macy's was sold out of Electric Fuchsia! I really wanted to see that color IRL. But man oh man, all the other stuff is gorgeous!!! I'm thinking of Ripe Peach now! Sooo gorgeous and shimmery!


----------



## holycooooow

Went again this morning and bought Straw Harvest e/s, Very Violet e/s, Perky e/s, Lala e/s, Electra e/s, Knight divine e/s, pro palette x 4, and Color Me Coral l/s. I'm definitely going on a Mac ban now


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Ok I caved and got the Forecast 4 Quad (the neutrals) - I'm a sucker for bronzed neutrals...  Plus picked up another 15 palette.  Am done for awhile...



*NAB*, you won't be sorry!!! That is a fantastic palette - I wore it last night, and loved it.  I am really wanting to buy a back-up but am controlling myself.  

I tried the Cyndi Viva Glam today and like it even BETTER than Gaga, which I adore!!! I usually bypass the Viva Glam lines for myself because they tend to be very mauve colors that I don't like on me (although I am known to buy them and give them as gifts).  This time however it's love!

Gaga is almost sold out where I live, so I bought a back-up.  And a back-up Cyndi.  And a Very Violet e/s.  Insane.  I need to go on a MAC Ban, STAT!!!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Which Quad is this that everyone loves?  Is it the neutral quad?  I was thinking about getting it but couldnt decide...



Yep!  It's the one you just bought - congrats!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> it's good idea to get that backup!


----------



## devoted7

^love that smiley! 

I kinda want Ripe Peach! It's sold out online :/


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Yep!  It's the one you just bought - congrats!



Ok, cant wait to get it! Sounds like its one of those quads I'm going to kick myself for only buying one of...


----------



## lovemysavior

Went to our MAC store a picked up Gaga l/s and Rose Maiden l/s.  I also had to exchange Forgery e/s cuz I found it too messy and glittery.  I traded it for Soft Brown.  I plan on going back on Friday so hopefully I can pick up some of the ombre blushes and the Cyndi l/s.  I was also going to pick up Impassioned l/s.  Anyone have this one?  What are your thoughts? It's a perm color so I know it'll be around for a while.  I also asked how they were doing in the Bubblegum l/s selection and she said they still had plenty.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


>


  fair enough..I'm going back today and get ripe peach..I'm beginning to regret not getting it.


----------



## devoted7

^me to!


----------



## Mommyx2

You guys won't regret Ripe Peach.  All this talk about quad 4 is making me curious about it.  I already have Flip though and I heard one of the other colors looks similar to Amber Lights so I didn't even bother looking at the quad.  Is that true?

I wore Gaga for the first time on Saturday and didn't think I could pull it off, but I paired it with a light brownish pink l/l so it warmed it up enough so that it didn't look like I just ate a powdered donut.  LOL!  I also wore Cyndi on Friday.  It looks great alone.  It turns into a somewhat sheer watermelon red on me.


----------



## bag_krazy

Hello Ladies. I generally hang out in the Coach forum, I am very excited to say that I bought my first MAC products- the Viva Glam 6 lipstick and the Powder blush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Welcome and congrats on your first of many MAC purchases, hehe!


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> You guys won't regret Ripe Peach.  All this talk about quad 4 is making me curious about it.  I already have Flip though and I heard one of the other colors looks similar to Amber Lights so I didn't even bother looking at the quad.  Is that true?
> 
> I wore Gaga for the first time on Saturday and didn't think I could pull it off, but I paired it with a light brownish pink l/l so it warmed it up enough so that it didn't look like I just ate a powdered donut.  LOL!  I also wore Cyndi on Friday.  It looks great alone.  It turns into a somewhat sheer watermelon red on me.



yeah, I deff. cannot pull of GaGa, but bought it because it looks sooo cute! hehehe. I'm deff. will be picking up Ripe Peach today! wooohoo 




bag_krazy said:


> Hello Ladies. I generally hang out in the Coach forum, I am very excited to say that I bought my first MAC products- the Viva Glam 6 lipstick and the Powder blush!



congrats on your first purchase...deff. will not be your last and deff. be prepared to get addicted!


----------



## southpaw

Ive gone a little MAC crazy  since last Thursday ..
Picked up Thursday night ..
Ripe Peach blush (the BEST blush EVER) (if you're on the fence about this - GET IT - you won't regret it), Straw Harvest e/s, Nanogold e/s, Color Me Coral l/s, Cha cha l/g, Color 3 Quad Also my sweet SA found a hidden 226 brush 
Friday night
Hot Hot Hot e/s, Macroviolet Fluidline, Fascinating Kohl
Saturday
Stacked 1 pigments (not sure about these), Azalea Blossom blush (or this - might be too pink), Ricepaper e/s, Boot Black Eyeliner (bought this to replace my Lancome Artliner and HATE it), Graphblack Technakohl
.. also stopped by a CCO and bought: Talent Pool, Glamour Check, Beautiful Iris & Mineralized E/S Love Connection
And .. (told you I was nuts) Sunday bought Viva Glam Gaga, Prrr L/G, (the purr doesnt tone down the pink near enough for me so am still hunting for a better alternative) Springshine blush (not sure Ill keep this - too dark for my NW20 skin), perky e/s and a 168 brush.


----------



## Eclipse4

Wow, you got some great stuff, especially the 226 brush. That's one of my faves.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Holy cow, *southpaw*! You weren't messing around this past weekend! You got a lot of great stuff!


----------



## bag_krazy

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Welcome and congrats on your first of many MAC purchases, hehe!



Thanks! I am already thinking what my next purchase is


----------



## southpaw

My Purse Addiction said:


> Holy cow, *southpaw*! You weren't messing around this past weekend! You got a lot of great stuff!


 

I'd been saving for this collection .. only a few items were impulse buys and I'm not sure if I'll keep those.   The CCO stop was total impulse but I'm a sucker for all of the starflash shades so didn't think twice.
My bank account is crying though ..


----------



## bag_krazy

congrats on your first purchase...deff. will not be your last and deff. be prepared to get addicted![/QUOTE]

Thank you! Cannot wait to get the next one!


----------



## devoted7

bout to go to the mall! yyaayayy!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> bout to go to the mall! yyaayayy!


 
^ Whatcha planning on picking up from MAC?


----------



## pond23

NorthStar said:


> It does look scary in the tube lol, but trust me, it looks great over Beigeland or even the pink l/s!


 
^ Thanks for the tip! I will definitely try Kumquat over Beigeland! The Spring Color Forecast seems like such a great collection to mix and match with.


----------



## pond23

i<3handbags said:


> I panicked that Gaga is selling out online, so I went to my local store and bought three lol! *I also got a sample of Studio Fix Fluid*.


 
^ I never thought of asking MAC for foundation samples. That is a great idea since most foundations turn orange on my NC15 skin.


----------



## keodi

bag_krazy said:


> Hello Ladies. I generally hang out in the Coach forum, I am very excited to say that I bought my first MAC products- the Viva Glam 6 lipstick and the Powder blush!



congrats on your first haul! this isn't going to be your last


southpaw said:


> Ive gone a little MAC crazy  since last Thursday ..
> Picked up Thursday night ..
> Ripe Peach blush (the BEST blush EVER) (if you're on the fence about this - GET IT - you won't regret it), Straw Harvest e/s, Nanogold e/s, Color Me Coral l/s, Cha cha l/g, Color 3 Quad Also my sweet SA found a hidden 226 brush
> Friday night
> Hot Hot Hot e/s, Macroviolet Fluidline, Fascinating Kohl
> Saturday
> Stacked 1 pigments (not sure about these), Azalea Blossom blush (or this - might be too pink), Ricepaper e/s, Boot Black Eyeliner (bought this to replace my Lancome Artliner and HATE it), Graphblack Technakohl
> .. also stopped by a CCO and bought: Talent Pool, Glamour Check, Beautiful Iris & Mineralized E/S Love Connection
> And .. (told you I was nuts) Sunday bought Viva Glam Gaga, Prrr L/G, (the purr doesnt tone down the pink near enough for me so am still hunting for a better alternative) Springshine blush (not sure Ill keep this - too dark for my NW20 skin), perky e/s and a 168 brush.



nice haul! the 226 brush is a great investment!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> You guys won't regret Ripe Peach. All this talk about quad 4 is making me curious about it. I already have Flip though and I heard one of the other colors looks similar to Amber Lights so I didn't even bother looking at the quad. Is that true?
> 
> I wore Gaga for the first time on Saturday and didn't think I could pull it off, but I paired it with a light brownish pink l/l so it warmed it up enough so that it didn't look like I just ate a powdered donut. LOL! I also wore Cyndi on Friday. It looks great alone. It turns into a somewhat sheer watermelon red on me.


 
Well, I don't have Amber Lights, but I think you're meaning it's similar to Aztec Brick?
I like this Quad but I'm finding I have to play around with placement a bit:
The beautiful Creole Beauty does not have a big color payoff for me - I need to keep patting it on in order to get it to show up more.  On me, it's quite subtle but beautiful!
On the other hand, Aztec Brick is very pigmented but I think it is a bit orange on me.  I love Flip!
In general, I think these colors will work better on me in the summer after I've tanned.  Likewise, Patina!

I don't know if this helped, but maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## girlygirl3

I tested Radicchio l/s (beautiful mauve), Beigeland (too flat on me) and lastly, the one I picked up: Color Me Coral!

I didn't know it was a pink frost!  This is lovely with Spice l/l and Cha Cha l/g!


----------



## keodi

^^
I agree colour me coral is lovely! personally, I don't find colour 4 quad easily dupable. I have heard suggestive colours such as woodwinked amber lights, nylon, and patina.  having those colours in my e/e collection, and comparing them to them to  quad 4, similar sure, dupable? I didn't think so..JMHO


----------



## nwhite

southpaw said:


> Ive gone a little MAC crazy  since last Thursday ..
> Picked up Thursday night ..
> Ripe Peach blush (the BEST blush EVER) (if you're on the fence about this - GET IT - you won't regret it), Straw Harvest e/s, Nanogold e/s, Color Me Coral l/s, Cha cha l/g, Color 3 Quad Also my sweet SA found a hidden 226 brush
> Friday night
> Hot Hot Hot e/s, Macroviolet Fluidline, Fascinating Kohl
> Saturday
> Stacked 1 pigments (not sure about these), Azalea Blossom blush (or this - might be too pink), Ricepaper e/s, Boot Black Eyeliner (bought this to replace my Lancome Artliner and HATE it), Graphblack Technakohl
> .. also stopped by a CCO and bought: Talent Pool, Glamour Check, Beautiful Iris & Mineralized E/S Love Connection
> And .. (told you I was nuts) Sunday bought Viva Glam Gaga, Prrr L/G, (the purr doesnt tone down the pink near enough for me so am still hunting for a better alternative) Springshine blush (not sure Ill keep this - too dark for my NW20 skin), perky e/s and a 168 brush.


 
I love Ripe Peach too!  We got some of the same stuff!  
I've been wanting Glamour Check.  I may have to check my local CCO for it


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> ^^
> I agree colour me coral is lovely! personally, I don't find colour 4 quad easily dupable. I have heard suggestive colours such as woodwinked amber lights, nylon, and patina. having those colours in my e/e collection, and comparing them to them to quad 4, similar sure, dupable? I didn't think so..JMHO


 
Thanks, keodi!  I know defnitely woodwinked and patina are not in this Quad.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Loquita said:


> *NAB*, you won't be sorry!!! That is a fantastic palette - I wore it last night, and loved it. I am really wanting to buy a back-up but am controlling myself.
> 
> I tried the Cyndi Viva Glam today and like it even BETTER than Gaga, which I adore!!! I usually bypass the Viva Glam lines for myself because they tend to be very mauve colors that I don't like on me (although I am known to buy them and give them as gifts). This time however it's love!
> 
> Gaga is almost sold out where I live, so I bought a back-up. And a back-up Cyndi. And a Very Violet e/s. Insane. I need to go on a MAC Ban, STAT!!!


 

I had to go buy 3 backups of gaga myself  I am .  I saw it was sold out online and at macys.com so I was like what if there are no more.  I love this color. I have not even tried the cyndi.  I usually do not look good in reddish colors but maybe I should try it.  

I also picked up style snob e/s and grand duo blush while I was there.  Style snob is really nice.  Its almost like satin taupe but a little lighter. I am debating smoke and diamonds e/s and the colour 4 quad.


----------



## fieryfashionist

The new collection(s) KILLED me!! 

Stacked 1, stacked 2, shadows in Perky, Very Violet, Da Bling, Hot Hot Hot and La La, quad in Color 3, glosses in Lavender Wind, Electric Fuchsia, Gold Dust, Culture Clash, Hush, Hush Rose, and Cha Cha, blush in Ripe Peach (even if I have 2938293823 blushes, this is SO SO beautiful and my ideal color!), and lipsticks in Color Me Coral, Rose Maiden and Pink Burst.


----------



## Needanotherbag

keodi said:


> ^^
> I agree colour me coral is lovely! personally, I don't find colour 4 quad easily dupable. I have heard suggestive colours such as woodwinked amber lights, nylon, and patina.  having those colours in my e/e collection, and comparing them to them to  quad 4, similar sure, dupable? I didn't think so..JMHO



I'm so glad to hear this, as I have amberlights, woodwinked, nylon, and patina, and just ordered the quad.  I dont need dupes for sure, since I dont use those colors so often, and patina on me doesnt have a lot of payoff, I have to load it on to get anything interesting.


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> The new collection(s) KILLED me!!
> 
> Stacked 1, stacked 2, shadows in Perky, Very Violet, Da Bling, Hot Hot Hot and La La, quad in Color 3, glosses in Lavender Wind, Electric Fuchsia, Gold Dust, Culture Clash, Hush, Hush Rose, and Cha Cha, blush in Ripe Peach (even if I have 2938293823 blushes, this is SO SO beautiful and my ideal color!), and lipsticks in Color Me Coral, Rose Maiden and Pink Burst.


 
Me too *Minal*!  I haven't gone this crazy for a MAC collection in a looooong time! LOL! I picked up Electric Fuchsia, Hush Hush Rose, Cha Cha, Ember Glow, Kumquat, Lavender Wind, Purple Rage, Radiccio, Bubblegum, Pink Burst, Laugh A Lot, Almondine, Azalea Blossom, Ripe Peach, Fresh Salmon and Beigeland. MAC has outdone itself this time!


----------



## VanessaJean

Ok gals, I am on a ban but am expecting some b-day money and income tax money so I really want to pick up some items from the Spring Color Forecast. Which do you gals think are must haves? I am not so much into lip stuff. Shadows and piggies are my faves! Blushes too!


----------



## alexandra28

Hi! I am in love with the Light Affair nail polish. I did not thought i was going to like it that much. It is perfect for everyday use. I normally try to stay away from MAC light colors, but this one is a winner for me 
Springshine is more like a bronzer and i really like it. The SA put it on me and that was it! Sold!!!  I love bronzers on me and this one even thou i did not need it , i loved the color. And yes, bubblegum is a lilac-pinkish beautiful color. I am so glad i bought it. 



Loquita said:


> I  Light Affair, it's so unique and pretty!
> And Bubblegum is ALREADY sold out online - I just saw this. BTW, how are you going to use the Springshine? I am really curious about that one, it's pretty in the pan...
> 
> Several items are sold out - but interestingly, they are mostly permanent items. Hmmm....


----------



## Bridget S.

VanessaJean said:


> Ok gals, I am on a ban but am expecting some b-day money and income tax money so I really want to pick up some items from the Spring Color Forecast. Which do you gals think are must haves? I am not so much into lip stuff. Shadows and piggies are my faves! Blushes too!


Ripe Peach is gorgeous! The pigments are metallic shimmery! The eyeshadows have been a winner for me too. I think the only thing I didn't care for eyeshadow wise was the purple quad and I love purple!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* bridget*. Which pigments did you like best? Or are both sets nice? What did you not like about the purple quad? I am a big fan of purple too!


----------



## keodi

Today I braved the horrible weather, and I got the last ripe peach this blush is sold out everywhere! I called 5 mac counters and dept. stores I finally found one at a MAC pro store. I also bought, my 130 brush! I'm so excited! I cannot wait to use this, and I got cream colour base in virgin isle which I plan to use as a blush. I don't like MAC's creme blush formula because of the excessive oils, but the textures of the creme colour bases are different.


----------



## MissTiss

MissTiss said:


> ok, I hauled from MAC online because I ain't waiting until 2/11.
> 
> Fresh Salmon l/s
> Rose Maiden l/s
> Laugh A Lot l/s
> Radicchio l/s
> Cha Cha l/g
> Hush Hush Rose l/g
> Ember Glow l/g
> Fresh Peach Blush Ombre
> Perky e/s
> 
> 
> Excellent Haul, Lo! Can't wait to see pics!


 

Quoting myself for ease of posting.  Sorry! 

In addition to the above, the day it arrived (last Wednesday, I think), I went straight to the MAC counter to purchase both *Viva Glam Cyndi *and *Viva Glam Gaga.*  LOVE LOVE LOVE Cyndi.  Very wearable, IMO. 

For my birthday shopping, I wound up in a freestanding store  and picked up Color *Me Coral *and* Victorian.*  I really should be ashamed of the amount of money I spend on makeup, but I'm just not. 

For the record, I've found Victorian to be "not so bad" on my NC25-30 face.  It's a yellow pink compared to Gaga which is a blue pink on me...so I find it's more wearable.  I'll have to warm Gaga up a bit to pull it off.  

Cyndi though?    Beautiful!


----------



## devoted7

^I havent' tried Lauper on my lips yet, but am contemplating!!!

Anyone getting anything from the new collections that were just launched on the website? I'm sooo wanting to try the Mineralize Foundation and the 130 brush!!! FYI the 130 brush is permanent!


----------



## MissTiss

^^Thank God for that!  I put myself back on ban until Liberty of London comes out and I hope I HATE it.  But I'm sure I'll find something to love.  MAC makes me weak.


----------



## devoted7

^ughhh me too!!! The Mineralize Foundation is also permanent which is a good thing! but man oh man, the Too Fabulous collection is going to kill me! Which is releasing at the beginning of March! ackkk!


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ I'm waiting for Too Fabulous and Liberty of London too!  Eeek!


----------



## Bridget S.

Vanessa Jean, I love shimmery shadow and the pigments look like foil, I don't have anything I can think of similar to the rose colours in the pigment set, the gold, coppery green one is beautiful too! I didn't like the pink colour in the purple quad, and basically none of the colours seemed unique or dazzling to me the way the pigments did. Maybe Milk could dupe for the pale purple pigment or kitchmas, but not the other three! 

Yeah, Ripe Peach was a sell out at my mall too. I went to Nordies on Thursday and shopped, but didn't get it, when I was there she sold the last one to another lady. I decided I wanted Ripe Peach yesterday and I didn't try Nordies because of hearing her say it was her last, Macy's Bloomies MAC store, all sold out. Thankfully someone hadn't picked up their hold at Nordiees, so she sold it to me.


----------



## nwhite

I want to try the new Mineralize Foundation also but afraid it will be oily on me as the Studio Sculpt tends to be.  When someone here buys it, please post a review!
Thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

All the MAC's in my area (and we have 4 of them) are sold out of Ripe Peach.  I spoke with a MA and he said that they are having a promotion this coming weekend so for me to call back by Thursday to see if they get more.  He said it wouldn't make sense to have a promotion without having the product in stock.  I'm crossing my fingers that they get more.  If not, I may have to find another blush closest to that color.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Steph!   I KNOW, phew... the collection is just amazing!!!   We have lots of the same colors!   I really hope the new collections I've seen/heard of don't screw me over like this... my poor wallet! 




pond23 said:


> Me too *Minal*!  I haven't gone this crazy for a MAC collection in a looooong time! LOL! I picked up Electric Fuchsia, Hush Hush Rose, Cha Cha, Ember Glow, Kumquat, Lavender Wind, Purple Rage, Radiccio, Bubblegum, Pink Burst, Laugh A Lot, Almondine, Azalea Blossom, Ripe Peach, Fresh Salmon and Beigeland. MAC has outdone itself this time!


----------



## Hielostar

Picked these up last week, since I had them put on hold:

VG Gaga
VG Cyndi
La La e/s
Very Violet e/s


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *bridget*. I am going to order the piggies today before they sell out. They look amazing!


----------



## VanessaJean

Ok here's what I think I am going to order:
Ricepaper e/s
239 Brush
Gentle Mineralize Blush- for my Mom
Banshee e/s
Nanogold e/s
Stacked 1 Pigments
Very Violent e/s
Rosy Outlook e/s
Blot Powder Light
This will probably be my last order for a while so anything else that I should get?


----------



## devoted7

OMG GIRLS!!! The 130 BRUSH IS A MUST HAVE!!! I went to MAC today and previewed the new Mineralize Foundation like and I must say....LOVE  it's a must have! 

VJ- depending on what kind of foundation you use...add the brush 130! you won't regret it! Also, there's a dupe for the 239 brush that is exactly like the MAC 239. It's called the lowe cornell 3/8! I have them both and like the lowe cornell a lot better. here's a YT video for comparisons. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpAjUfsswHo


----------



## VanessaJean

Boo the 130 is sold out on the Canadian site.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I think/hope this is the last of the Spring collection for me!

E/S Nanogold and Lipglass Electric Fuchsia


----------



## VanessaJean

Ladies what MAC brush is stiff and flat for applying shadow? TIA!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Ladies what MAC brush is stiff and flat for applying shadow? TIA!



212 if you want something small, very flat, and stiff for a very controlled application (this is more of a brush for using shadow as a liner)

242 if you want a flat, less stiff brush for applying shadow - and you can also use it for concealer, which is what I do.

I would personally go for the 242, I have both and use the 242 waaaaay more.


----------



## Loquita

alexandra28 said:


> Hi! I am in love with the Light Affair nail polish. I did not thought i was going to like it that much. It is perfect for everyday use. I normally try to stay away from MAC light colors, but this one is a winner for me
> Springshine is more like a bronzer and i really like it. The SA put it on me and that was it! Sold!!!  I love bronzers on me and this one even thou i did not need it , i loved the color. And yes, bubblegum is a lilac-pinkish beautiful color. I am so glad i bought it.



Thanks for the input!  I am waiting until my nails look decent (they are a mess in the winter) for the Light Affair but I heard such good things about it that I couldn't resist.  Springshine may be a purchase in the near future...


----------



## devoted7

it'sanaddiction said:


> I think/hope this is the last of the Spring collection for me!
> 
> E/S Nanogold and Lipglass Electric Fuchsia



OMG!!! love electric fuchsia! I can't wait until I get mine!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *loquita*! The 242 is the one I picked out before reading your post so I am going with that!


----------



## Loquita

*VJ* - I think that Banshee is a great choice!! I know that some people didn't care much for the origial Banshee (lots of fallout), but I got the new version and it is lovely.  I have been using it as a highlight color frequently, and it gives the nicest soft shimmer - and no fallout.  Nanogold is also great, and I have heard raves about Very Violet, but I have to tell you that it is not heavily frosted at all (which makes it more wearable, in my opinion).  The reviews were so good that I went and bought one, and love it!

And I am DEFINITELY going on a MAC ban (until the next collection at least, heh heh)!!! I had an appointment yesterday that took me past the CCO, and well...I just bought a few things:

Back-up of Smoke & Diamonds e/s (they got some more in, yay!!)
Fleur Power Blush (this is my fave and I broke mine recently)  
Knight Divine e/s
Digit e/s
Neutral Zone lipglass pencil
Pink Edge lipglass pencil

Also recently bought back-ups of VG Cyndi, VG Gaga (love them both tons!!!), 5N lipstick (another fave), and Glamour for All l/g.

I  the Gaga lipstick with Pink Treat liner (I also use it to lightly fill in my mouth - this is key) and Kumquat l/g on top.  If you are olive-skinned, this should work on you.  I use Half Red lipliner to _very lightly_ outline my mouth for the VG Cyndi, and it works like a charm.  I think that these are the best VG lippies yet.


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! I had to pare my order down a bit because I placed a Sephora order as well but I got: 
242 Brush
Ricepaper e/s
Banshee e/s
Nanogold e/s
Stacked 1 Pigments
Gentle Blush for my Mom


----------



## Izzy's Mom

alexandra28 said:


> Hi! I am in love with the Light Affair nail polish. I did not thought i was going to like it that much. It is perfect for everyday use. I normally try to stay away from MAC light colors, but this one is a winner for me
> Springshine is more like a bronzer and i really like it. The SA put it on me and that was it! Sold!!!  I love bronzers on me and this one even thou i did not need it , i loved the color. And yes, bubblegum is a lilac-pinkish beautiful color. I am so glad i bought it.



I'm interested in your comment of Springshine as a bronzer, as I am NW20 or NW25 depending on the formula/time of year. Has anyone else with my similar coloring tried it as a bronzer?


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> *VJ* - I think that Banshee is a great choice!! I know that some people didn't care much for the origial Banshee (lots of fallout), but I got the new version and it is lovely.  I have been using it as a highlight color frequently, and it gives the nicest soft shimmer - and no fallout.  Nanogold is also great, and I have heard raves about Very Violet, but I have to tell you that it is not heavily frosted at all (which makes it more wearable, in my opinion).  The reviews were so good that I went and bought one, and love it!
> 
> And I am DEFINITELY going on a MAC ban (until the next collection at least, heh heh)!!! I had an appointment yesterday that took me past the CCO, and well...I just bought a few things:
> 
> Back-up of Smoke & Diamonds e/s (they got some more in, yay!!)
> Fleur Power Blush (this is my fave and I broke mine recently)
> Knight Divine e/s
> Digit e/s
> Neutral Zone lipglass pencil
> Pink Edge lipglass pencil
> 
> Also recently bought back-ups of VG Cyndi, VG Gaga (love them both tons!!!), 5N lipstick (another fave), and Glamour for All l/g.
> 
> I  the Gaga lipstick with Pink Treat liner (I also use it to lightly fill in my mouth - this is key) and Kumquat l/g on top.  If you are olive-skinned, this should work on you.  I use Half Red lipliner to _very lightly_ outline my mouth for the VG Cyndi, and it works like a charm.  I think that these are the best VG lippies yet.



Until the next collection? LOL! I told myself that too but man oh man! MAC is getting me! There were a couple collections that released on the website but will be in stores tomorrow! And then the Too Fabulous collection will be releasing March 4! Ahhh! Loquita...I think you're wallet will be screaming at you!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> OMG GIRLS!!! *The 130 BRUSH IS A MUST HAVE!!! I went to MAC today and previewed the new Mineralize Foundation like and I must say....LOVE  it's a must have*!
> 
> VJ- depending on what kind of foundation you use...add the brush 130! you won't regret it! Also, there's a dupe for the 239 brush that is exactly like the MAC 239. It's called the lowe cornell 3/8! I have them both and like the lowe cornell a lot better. here's a YT video for comparisons. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpAjUfsswHo


 
^ La la la! I'm going to pretend I didn't read this *devoted7*!  These 2 products are already in my MAC Favorites online. I must resist for now!


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! No worries! They're permanent! So you have all the time in the world to get it! But OMG! I'm serious the 130 brush is amazing!!! forget beauty blending! I like the 130! hehehe.


----------



## Cheryl

I did alittle damage today.. 

Color 3 eye shadow palette 
Dainty Mineral Blush
Slim Shine Lipstick in Bare


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> 212 if you want something small, very flat, and stiff for a very controlled application (this is more of a brush for using shadow as a liner)
> 
> 242 if you want a flat, less stiff brush for applying shadow - and you can also use it for concealer, which is what I do.
> 
> I would personally go for the 242, I have both and use the 242 waaaaay more.



the 242 is a very good suggestion.
I used my 130 brush today, and I must say I love it! I think I'll buy another one but I'll get it when the to the beach collection comes out in May.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *VJ* - I think that Banshee is a great choice!! I know that some people didn't care much for the origial Banshee (lots of fallout), but I got the new version and it is lovely.  I have been using it as a highlight color frequently, and it gives the nicest soft shimmer - and no fallout.  Nanogold is also great, and I have heard raves about Very Violet, but I have to tell you that it is not heavily frosted at all (which makes it more wearable, in my opinion).  The reviews were so good that I went and bought one, and love it!
> 
> And I am DEFINITELY going on a MAC ban (until the next collection at least, heh heh)!!! I had an appointment yesterday that took me past the CCO, and well...I just bought a few things:
> 
> Back-up of Smoke & Diamonds e/s (they got some more in, yay!!)
> Fleur Power Blush (this is my fave and I broke mine recently)
> Knight Divine e/s
> Digit e/s
> Neutral Zone lipglass pencil
> Pink Edge lipglass pencil
> 
> Also recently bought back-ups of VG Cyndi, VG Gaga (love them both tons!!!), 5N lipstick (another fave), and Glamour for All l/g.
> 
> I  the Gaga lipstick with Pink Treat liner (I also use it to lightly fill in my mouth - this is key) and Kumquat l/g on top.  If you are olive-skinned, this should work on you.  I use Half Red lipliner to _very lightly_ outline my mouth for the VG Cyndi, and it works like a charm.  I think that these are the best VG lippies yet.



nice haul!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

devoted7 said:


> OMG!!! love electric fuchsia! I can't wait until I get mine!


 
Have you seen it in person? It has blue micro glitter in it! Beautiful!


----------



## devoted7

^nope, I wasn't able to. I was able to preview the collection and purchase before hand but I didn't care for Electric Fuchsia at the moment. I recently wanted it and 2 days later, I went back and it was sold out! my SO ordered it for me from Nordies, and it might not be in until next week. I'm getting everything else, but it seems like Electric Fuchsia is the only one that will not be mailed on time :/ 

And I'm sooo excited for it! I'm a sucker for any lippies that have blue glitter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^It's strange I like it because I do not like lipsticks with a blue tone, this is different. It seems to make my lips look fuller too. Post pics of all your goodies when you get them!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Until the next collection? LOL! I told myself that too but man oh man! MAC is getting me! There were a couple collections that released on the website but will be in stores tomorrow! And then the Too Fabulous collection will be releasing March 4! Ahhh! Loquita...I think you're wallet will be screaming at you!



Girl, my wallet is ALREADY screaming at me!!!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> the 242 is a very good suggestion.
> I used my 130 brush today, and I must say I love it! I think I'll buy another one but I'll get it when the to the beach collection comes out in May.



Thanks, *keodi*!  

I have a question, though, since I am a bit confused...is the 130 a NEW brush that is going to be permanent, or was it already permanent and I somehow missed it? (LOL)

Also, do you all think that the 130 (if I get it) would work with Studio Fix and Mineralize Natural, or should I try the new SPF 15 Foundation?

Hmmmm.......

I am going to resist buying anything from the Riveting Collection, although the True Babe l/g is tempting.  Seems like it's a cooler-toned version of Pink Poodle (which I ) but since that works for me I will stick with that.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Yay! I had to pare my order down a bit because I placed a Sephora order as well but I got:
> 242 Brush
> Ricepaper e/s
> Banshee e/s
> Nanogold e/s
> Stacked 1 Pigments
> Gentle Blush for my Mom



Nice!!! I have heard raves about the stacked pigments...the glitter _looks _chunky, but apparently they don't go on like that at all.  

And you will like that brush!


----------



## VanessaJean

I am super excited! Have been on a ban for a long time!


----------



## dee-dee

Hey Ladies!!! Long time no see, been super busy.  Just popped in to say that Saks 5th Ave, NYC has *Ripe Peach Blush* if anyone is still looking for it.  I just orderd mine and the SA said he has 6 left.  The number is 
877-551-7257 just follow the prompts and then ask for John at the MAC counter.


----------



## Loquita

Hey *dee-dee*!!  Hope that you are doing well!!  

And thanks for the info. about the Ripe Peach Blush - I have a feeling that it will go quickly!


----------



## xpurseloverx

lady gaga lipstick i thought this was going to look bad on me but i think i pulled it off which i am super excited =D
nail polish - studded


----------



## Needanotherbag

dee-dee said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Long time no see, been super busy.  Just popped in to say that Saks 5th Ave, NYC has *Ripe Peach Blush* if anyone is still looking for it.  I just orderd mine and the SA said he has 6 left.  The number is
> 877-551-7257 just follow the prompts and then ask for John at the MAC counter.



I called and it just rang and rang...


----------



## jo712

For those that have both the 130 and the 187 brush...which one's better? I'm sooo tempted to get the 130!


----------



## Loquita

jo712 said:


> For those that have both the 130 and the 187 brush...which one's better? I'm sooo tempted to get the 130!



I have the same question!!  *keodi*, help!!  

Where is my makeup brush guru????


----------



## just_jill325

it'sanaddiction said:


> I think/hope this is the last of the Spring collection for me!
> 
> E/S Nanogold and Lipglass Electric Fuchsia



ooohh! how is nanogold? i'm a sucker for highlighting shades. ahha


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Girl, my wallet is ALREADY screaming at me!!!


----------



## devoted7

jo712 said:


> For those that have both the 130 and the 187 brush...which one's better? I'm sooo tempted to get the 130!



get the 130! you will not regret it! the 187 is for more powder, mineral, lose powder... and the 130 is amazing. it's shorter like a baby kabuki. picks up all foundations well especially cream. the diference between the two would be that the 187 is a lot bigger and the bristles are spread apart where as the 130, the bristles are all tight together and it's also smaller. hope I made sense. it's late here


----------



## Mommyx2

devoted7 said:


> get the 130! you will not regret it! the 187 is for more powder, mineral, lose powder... and the 130 is amazing. it's shorter like a baby kabuki. picks up all foundations well especially cream. the diference between the two would be that the 187 is a lot bigger and the bristles are spread apart where as the 130, the bristles are all tight together and it's also smaller. hope I made sense. it's late here



Please don't tempt me while I'm on a ban.  I have the 187, 188, and ss187 (Sigma) and love them all.  The 130 sounds great since the bristles are shorter and dense.  I'm a sucker for duo fiber brushes!  I hope it's not LE.


----------



## jo712

devoted7 said:


> get the 130! you will not regret it! the 187 is for more powder, mineral, lose powder... and the 130 is amazing. it's shorter like a baby kabuki. picks up all foundations well especially cream. the diference between the two would be that the 187 is a lot bigger and the bristles are spread apart where as the 130, the bristles are all tight together and it's also smaller. hope I made sense. it's late here



I have the 187 SE and a Sigma SS187 on the way so I'm trying to resist getting another duo fiber brush. So from my understanding, it's more for swirling motions than stippling? but I have a 109 that I generally use for liquid foundations and I'm wondering if it's too similar in purpose!


----------



## Bridget S.

The MUA tried to talk me into the 130 yesterday, do you use it to stipple or buff? I don't enjoy stippling and won't buffing smoosh the fibers down? I also  have the 109 that I use pretty much everyday, so unless it's amazing, why shell out the $38?


----------



## dee-dee

jo712 said:


> For those that have both the 130 and the 187 brush...which one's better? I'm sooo tempted to get the 130!


 
The SA at Saks told me that the 130 is designed to be used like a regular old foundation brush that you just apply with a kind of swiping motion.  He said if you tried to do circular motions with the 130 you'll probably end up with a streaks because the bristles are so dense.  He told me if I'm looking to achieve an airbrushed buffed in look that I should go with the 187.  I haven't tried either one so I cannot give you a personal testament. I'm hoping someone who has both would chime in because I'm also stuck on which one to get.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Please don't tempt me while I'm on a ban.  I have the 187, 188, and ss187 (Sigma) and love them all.  The 130 sounds great since the bristles are shorter and dense.  I'm a sucker for duo fiber brushes!  I hope it's not LE.



It's permanent now, from my understanding.  

*devoted*, what did you think of the new foundation itself?  I am a bit gunshy because while it's a mineral foundation, it days it's particularly good for dry skin, and my skin is not dry - in fact it's a bit on the oily side.


----------



## VanessaJean

Hmmm I may have to get a 130 next time I do an order if it is permanent.


----------



## dee-dee

Loquita said:


> It's permanent now, from my understanding.
> 
> *devoted*, what did you think of the new foundation itself? I am a bit gunshy because while it's a mineral foundation, it days it's particularly good for dry skin, and my skin is not dry - in fact it's a bit on the oily side.


 

Hey LO!!! How you been????


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> Please don't tempt me while I'm on a ban.  I have the 187, 188, and ss187 (Sigma) and love them all.  The 130 sounds great since the bristles are shorter and dense.  I'm a sucker for duo fiber brushes!  I hope it's not LE.



LOL!!!! It's permanent so no worries or no rush on purchasing it! Take your time! 



jo712 said:


> I have the 187 SE and a Sigma SS187 on the way so I'm trying to resist getting another duo fiber brush. So from my understanding, it's more for swirling motions than stippling? but I have a 109 that I generally use for liquid foundations and I'm wondering if it's too similar in purpose!



When applying the foundation with the 130, what I did was apply with the brush then blend it real good using swirly strokes. The 109 brush is nice but it's more firm. I would recommend the 130 because it's much softer and I find it a little more easy to use. From what my SA told me, it's like the 109 and 188 together. (which kinda makes sense...i think. LOL). if you have time, go to the mac store and play with it 



Bridget S. said:


> The MUA tried to talk me into the 130 yesterday, do you use it to stipple or buff? I don't enjoy stippling and won't buffing smoosh the fibers down? I also  have the 109 that I use pretty much everyday, so unless it's amazing, why shell out the $38?



it does kind of, but the fibers are short. IMO: i think it's more buffing than stippling. i can do a comparison picture later on if you want to see. I'm just waiting on my 188 brush, which arrives today 



Loquita said:


> It's permanent now, from my understanding.
> 
> *devoted*, what did you think of the new foundation itself?  I am a bit gunshy because while it's a mineral foundation, it days it's particularly good for dry skin, and my skin is not dry - in fact it's a bit on the oily side.



yes the brush is permanent!!! thank gwad! i'm not too too much into MAC face brushes since some of them feel a little rough (especially the 150), but the 130 is like a must have brush! hehehe.

i usually wear mineralize make up in general, and my skin is combination, sometimes it can get more oily than usual. but the foundation itself is nice. if you like cream in general, you might like the foundation. i honestly always wore loose and pressed foundation. Illamasqua and mineralize foundation is probably my first cream foundations and I actually enjoy them.

have you tried oil control lotion? it will help your foundation look better. If you prefer more of a matte look then you can also use blot powder. I know that stuff works like wonders. hehehe.


----------



## i<3handbags

Not a purchase, but I had to go back and get a new foundation sample. The color they gave me was wrong, and when I applied it to my full face I looked bad lol. So now I have what I hope is the proper shade.

I asked about the Color 4 quad, and it was sold out.


----------



## xokarmaxo

I don't know about anyone else, but I fell in love with the Riveting Collection and today, bought:

Rock Out l/g
True Babe l/g
Bubbles l/s
Riveting l/s
Metal Maven l/s
Show Orchid l/s
Dirty Plum blush

I know that Show Orchid is a Pro product, but I don't have any Pro stores in my state, so I've gotta get a back up because this color is HOT!!!







Last week, I bought the following from the Spring Colour Forescast:

Bubblegum l/s
Electric Fuschia l/g
Azalea Blossom blush ombre

also bought the Viva Glam Gaga.


----------



## devoted7

some are repeats...but here's my forecast collection...






just got...
-Tinted Lipglass in Clutureclash and Electric Fuchsia 
-Ombre Blush in Ripe Peach 

my lillyland collection...






just got...

-Cremeblends in Joie-De-Vivre & Florida
-Lipgelee in Preppy (lost my other one :/)
-the Pearlmatte is from last week 

and finally got the #188 brush!!! yayayay! i've been waiting for sooo long. hehehe. and the lipgloss is a Chanel Glossimer in Nebula! another love


----------



## devoted7

xokarmaxo: ohh pretty! I didn't care for that collection :/ but your haul makes me want the lippies!


----------



## xokarmaxo

devoted7 said:


> xokarmaxo: ohh pretty! I didn't care for that collection :/ but your haul makes me want the lippies!



I adore this collection because the lippies can be layered with sooo many of the different, more pigmented lip glasses and like I said, that Show Orchid is just GORGEOUS and I layered it with Electric Fuschia and just WOW!


----------



## devoted7

^ i bought snow orchard a while back (pro color) but can't do the other colors. LOL! I don't think it'll look good with my skintone.


----------



## devoted7

PS: majority of my haul is from my SO as a Valentine's Day present...since I didn't want anything else but make up! LMAO!


----------



## choozen1ne

Here is the blushes I got last week and I still have not taken pictures of the shadows I got earlier this week 
there are all 4 Ombre' blushes , Personal Style , All's Good and Superdupernatural


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks Devoted, that would be very kind of you!


----------



## Bridget S.

i<3handbags said:


> Not a purchase, but I had to go back and get a new foundation sample. The color they gave me was wrong, and when I applied it to my full face I looked bad lol. So now I have what I hope is the proper shade.
> 
> I asked about the Color 4 quad, and it was sold out.



My local Bloomies, Boca Raton FL 561 394 2000 had over 10 of them last week!


----------



## i<3handbags

I noticed they are still available online, so I am going to order it! 

Edited to Add: Got my quad and some Studio Fix Fluid from Macys, with 20% CB from Bing!


----------



## devoted7

^omg. I didn't even think of Bing CB!!! gonna gonna go place an order!! hehehe. PS: does anyone know what bing's limit is for transactions? TIA!


----------



## i<3handbags

I don't know. I _think_ it's $200 per transaction.


----------



## devoted7

^ahhh thanks! i'm gonna place an order


----------



## devoted7

oh do you know if bing CB only works with MAC? or is it off your entire order? Thanks


----------



## nwhite

I did some depotting yesterday.  Think I'm starting to get the hang of it.  I used the flat iron method.  Some of the pans come off easily and others don't.  I heat and reheated my Carbon but it still wouldn't budge.  The shadow started to crack from me pushing it so hard, so I left that one alone.  Still have about half my shadows to go, but it will be worth it when I get to B2M them all!  Now, what shadows do I need?...


----------



## i<3handbags

devoted7 said:


> oh do you know if bing CB only works with MAC? or is it off your entire order? Thanks



As far as I know it's the entire order, but you would have to check Bing to find out. I have only used it on MAC so far, but plan on using it for other brands too.


----------



## pond23

Great Riveting collection haul *xokarmaxo*! I think that this small collection was overshadowed by the Spring Colour Forecast one. They should have spaced them out more. I was thinking of buying the Bubbles lipstick to layer over other lippies. The True Babe l/g and the Riveting l/s are gorgeous also. 

Is *Riveting* too sheer? That is my only concern with that color. Thanks!


----------



## Loquita

*xokarmaxo*, Great picks!!
I am interested in the True Babe l/g myself...if you have Pink Poodle as well, how do you think that the two compare?  I love the lippies for the Riveted, too - they are definitely not easily dupable! 

*devoted*, nice haul!!!  I see that you got the two most coveted Blush Ombres...I love the Peach, too!!! And thanks for the info. about the 130 brush.  I am going to get it for sure now.  I have a serious MAC brush addiction and if you and *keodi* say it's that good, them I am all for it.


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so I just went and looked at Temptalia's swatches of Show Orchid and True Babe...and both are _gorgeous_!  I love how they look on her.  

Why oh why can't I resist the hot pink lipgloss?????????  ush:

*FYI, for those of you who are thinking about purchasing the new Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 and/or the new 130 brush:
*
I chatted online with a MAC MUA today, and asked about whether or not the new foundation was appropriate for someone like me with combo skin - she said that it was fine for everyone except for those with _truly_ oily skin, and that if you prefer a dewy look as opposed to a matte foundation look, than the Mineralize SPF 15 was a great choice.  I also asked if the 130 brush could be used with Studio Fix and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (I have both of these) and she said absolutely - that the 130 was designed to use with all foundations.  

Hope this helps!!!  

I am def. going to get the 130 now - it will not go to waste, since I use the Skinfinish Natural or Studio Fix regularly.  I am a bit skeered to try the new foundation, though...but am tempted.   

I suppose I could always return it, right?


----------



## Loquita

pond23 said:


> Great Riveting collection haul *xokarmaxo*! I think that this small collection was overshadowed by the Spring Colour Forecast one. They should have spaced them out more. I was thinking of buying the Bubbles lipstick to layer over other lippies. The True Babe l/g and the Riveting l/s are gorgeous also.
> 
> Is *Riveting* too sheer? That is my only concern with that color. Thanks!



Hey *pond23*...you might want to check out these swatches from the collection.  I found them really helpful!

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-riveting-collection-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> *FYI, for those of you who are thinking about purchasing the new Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 and/or the new 130 brush:*
> 
> I chatted online with a MAC MUA today, and asked about whether or not the new foundation was appropriate for someone like me with combo skin - she said that it was fine for everyone except for those with _truly_ oily skin, and that if you prefer a dewy look as opposed to a matte foundation look, than the Mineralize SPF 15 was a great choice. I also asked if the 130 brush could be used with Studio Fix and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (I have both of these) and she said absolutely - that the 130 was designed to use with all foundations.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> I am def. going to get the 130 now - it will not go to waste, since I use the Skinfinish Natural or Studio Fix regularly. I am a bit skeered to try the new foundation, though...but am tempted.
> 
> I suppose I could always return it, right?


 
^ Great info on the 130 Brush and on the new Mineralize Foundation *Loquita*! I am happy to hear that the brush can be used with powdery foundations too, as I usually alternate between powder and cream/liquid formulations. The more versatile the better, especially with the $38 price tag.
I have combination skin (it is more dry than oily now), and this new foundation sounds like it will work for me. I have had issues with MAC foundations' in the past clogging my pores, but that was years ago and I was younger and had oilier skin then.

Now I just need to go and try the NC15 in person. I hope it is not too dark. I saw a swatch online that showed that it was a teensy bit darker than the NC15 Studio Sculpt foundation, so that made me nervous.

I can't wait til the foundation and the brush are mine! 

(BTW, I may cave and get True Babe and Show Orchid too. And this is coming from someone who usually sticks with safe neutral lip colors. The last few collections from MAC have made me color-crazy once again. Yikes!  )


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> Hey *pond23*...you might want to check out these swatches from the collection. I found them really helpful!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-riveting-collection-lipstick-review-photos-swatches


 
^ Thanks for the link *Loquita*! Now I am lemming True Babe, Riveting, Bubbles and Show Orchid. When will the madness end?


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> oh do you know if bing CB only works with MAC? or is it off your entire order? Thanks


 
ooh the CB works for every purchase on macys.com, i believe!  i've purchased a kitchen knife along with my MAC items and i received CB for everything (pre-tax and shipping)!


----------



## devoted7

i<3handbags said:


> As far as I know it's the entire order, but you would have to check Bing to find out. I have only used it on MAC so far, but plan on using it for other brands too.



you're right...it's the entire order!


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> ooh the CB works for every purchase on macys.com, i believe!  i've purchased a kitchen knife along with my MAC items and i received CB for everything (pre-tax and shipping)!



yayayay!  i just saw it on twitter that CB works for everything with macys! thanks for the info


----------



## Mommyx2

Ok, thanks ladies.  I'm glad to hear the 130 is perm.  I started using the Studio Stick foundation about three years ago and bought the 188 for it, but I wasn't satisfied with how it applied.  I had to buff it a little with a kabuki brush afterwards to distribute the foundation better.  The 130 sound like the answer to my problem!  I really want to try the new foundation because I find that I'm getting oily with my NARS sheer glow.  My skin can't make up it's mind.  It's super dry one month, then oily the next.  Arggghh!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Ok, thanks ladies.  I'm glad to hear the 130 is perm.  I started using the Studio Stick foundation about three years ago and bought the 188 for it, but I wasn't satisfied with how it applied.  I had to buff it a little with a kabuki brush afterwards to distribute the foundation better.  The 130 sound like the answer to my problem!  I really want to try the new foundation because I find that I'm getting oily with my NARS sheer glow.  My skin can't make up it's mind.  It's super dry one month, then oily the next.  Arggghh!



Sorry to hear about the skin issues.   Has the Mario Badescu cream helped at all?  

I am happy to report that besides my monthly pimple or two (on the jawline, of course...don't you just _love_ hormonal acne?)  my skin has actually been behaving lately, which is rare.   I am weird about foundation, though - even Studio Fix seems  like a lot of coverage for me - so I am going to wait until I go in with my next B2M haul to try the foundation.  Until then, I am happy with my Natural Skinfinish (which works really well for me) and Laura Mercier concealer, which is the best!!!

I did order the  130 brush last night, though - along with a Subculture l/l (mine is a mere stub now). *You can get free shipping on any purchase now with the code SPF15.  * (Not sure how long it lasts, though - probably until Monday midnight).


----------



## Loquita

Quick question for you MAC experts:  Will foiling your regular shadows (not the MEs) ruin them?  I sprayed a bit of Fix+ on a brush the other day and dipped it into a shadow, and when I went back to use it again yesterday, the shadow was all messed up...the only thing I can compare it to now is a matte shadow that's got exceptionally lousy color payoff, and is really hard to work with.  

BTW, it was a favorite of mine - Wedge - and even though it was matte to begin with, it was still nothing like what it is now.  Poop.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Thanks, *keodi*!
> 
> I have a question, though, since I am a bit confused...i*s the 130 a NEW brush that is going to be permanent, or was it already permanent and I somehow missed it? (LOL)
> 
> Also, do you all think that the 130 (if I get it) would work with Studio Fix and Mineralize Natural, or should I try the new SPF 15 Foundation?*
> 
> Hmmmm.......
> 
> I am going to resist buying anything from the Riveting Collection, although the True Babe l/g is tempting.  Seems like it's a cooler-toned version of Pink Poodle (which I ) but since that works for me I will stick with that.


The 130 brush is a new brush that's supposed to be permanent in the US and Canada.You may be thinking about the 131 brush that came out with colour craft collection last July. That one was supposed to be permanent but they decided to make it LE that one will also be out again in may for the to the beach collection. In regards to your second question, I  used the 130 with the new spf mineralize foundation(I liked the results by the way) but I thought the 130 was too small to work with, it just took more time than it usually does when I use my 188. In the mornings time for me is almost non-existent, I do love it for my cream blushers though the results much better than my 188.  I'm going to post the 2 side by side so you'll see what I mean about the size

http://i1016.photobucket.com/albums/af288/keodi/130188.jpg


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ This photo comparison is very helpful as I just got a cream foundation and was thinking about whether or not to get the 130. T/Y!


----------



## devoted7

hi ladies! i ordered some more make up from macy's using bing CB! but when using bing CB at macy's did you ladies get an instant email? i usually get an instant email with all other stores, but haven't with macy's. TIA!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> hi ladies! i ordered some more make up from macy's using bing CB! but when using bing CB at macy's did you ladies get an instant email? i usually get an instant email with all other stores, but haven't with macy's. TIA!


 
^ LOL! I did the same thing as you after reading your and other tPFers' posts. I also did not get a Macy's CB email yet.


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> hi ladies! i ordered some more make up from macy's using bing CB! but when using bing CB at macy's did you ladies get an instant email? i usually get an instant email with all other stores, but haven't with macy's. TIA!


 
No, I didn't though I had expected to see a pending amount in my account, which also didn't happen.  However, after I contacted bing and gave them the required info (copy of order, email address, etc), I received helpful assistance almost immediately!  Same experience with Sephora, btw.
So, I would suggest to contact bing.
HTH!


----------



## keodi

Izzy's Mom said:


> ^^ This photo comparison is very helpful as I just got a cream foundation and was thinking about whether or not to get the 130. T/Y!



glad to help.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Loquita said:


> Quick question for you MAC experts: Will foiling your regular shadows (not the MEs) ruin them? I sprayed a bit of Fix+ on a brush the other day and dipped it into a shadow, and when I went back to use it again yesterday, the shadow was all messed up...the only thing I can compare it to now is a matte shadow that's got exceptionally lousy color payoff, and is really hard to work with.
> 
> BTW, it was a favorite of mine - Wedge - and even though it was matte to begin with, it was still nothing like what it is now. Poop.


 
It does ruin it if you dip the wet brush directly into the eyeshadow. I did that once- the shadow got a much darker, tough layer on top. Luckily it was only one side of it, and I was able to scrape off the top layer to salvage the eyeshadow. What I do now is get a good amount of shadow on my brush, then spray it with Fix+. Sometimes it requires using 2 brushes, but at least my shadows are safe!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just caved and bought stuff from the Spring Forecast (so much for my ban!) and the only thing I wasn't able to find is Ripe Peach! Does anyone know of a store that still has them? I'm hoping I can do a charge-send!


----------



## jo712

Guys, I need help! I had my MAC purchase sent to my cousin who's currently on business staying in a extended stay inn. The order was delivered and signed for by the front desk and put with all the other packages. It's been days now and they can't find the package! What UPS package does MAC use for standard shipping(I bought 4 e/s refills and 2 e/s in pots)? 

Also, wouldn't the inn/motel be the ones at fault since their staff signed for it? My cousin is asking me if worst case scenario and they can't find it by the time she leaves at the end of the week to try and get a refund from MAC but imo, the inn should be reimbursing me for the *knock on wood* loss...am I totally wrong here? I'm stumped on how to go about this if the package indeed got misplaced/lost....


----------



## holycooooow

mypurseaddiction: I can't find ripe peach anywhere either! I called 5 mac stores in my area and they said that they will not be receiving any more shipments because it is limited edition. however, one store said that they are waiting for a shipment, but I tink that SA may have been misinformed... :*(


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> I just caved and bought stuff from the Spring Forecast (so much for my ban!) and the only thing I wasn't able to find is Ripe Peach! Does anyone know of a store that still has them? I'm hoping I can do a charge-send!



Thanks for the info. about the shadow -  may have ruined mine.  

I will see what I can do about it...as for Ripe Peach, try Nordie's and Macy's - Nordie's online had some the other day!  

If you are buying more than $50, use the code "BEAUTY" for reduced shipping, too.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> The 130 brush is a new brush that's supposed to be permanent in the US and Canada.You may be thinking about the 131 brush that came out with colour craft collection last July. That one was supposed to be permanent but they decided to make it LE that one will also be out again in may for the to the beach collection. In regards to your second question, I  used the 130 with the new spf mineralize foundation(I liked the results by the way) but I thought the 130 was too small to work with, it just took more time than it usually does when I use my 188. In the mornings time for me is almost non-existent, I do love it for my cream blushers though the results much better than my 188.  I'm going to post the 2 side by side so you'll see what I mean about the size
> 
> http://i1016.photobucket.com/albums/af288/keodi/130188.jpg



Thanks *keodi*!  The pic and explanation are super helpful, as usual!  I was mixing up the 131 and the 130...


----------



## i<3handbags

I ordered a pump for my foundation. Forgot to do that.


----------



## devoted7

jo712 said:


> Guys, I need help! I had my MAC purchase sent to my cousin who's currently on business staying in a extended stay inn. The order was delivered and signed for by the front desk and put with all the other packages. It's been days now and they can't find the package! What UPS package does MAC use for standard shipping(I bought 4 e/s refills and 2 e/s in pots)?
> 
> Also, wouldn't the inn/motel be the ones at fault since their staff signed for it? My cousin is asking me if worst case scenario and they can't find it by the time she leaves at the end of the week to try and get a refund from MAC but imo, the inn should be reimbursing me for the *knock on wood* loss...am I totally wrong here? I'm stumped on how to go about this if the package indeed got misplaced/lost....



awww good luck, hope everything works out well!



holycooooow said:


> mypurseaddiction: I can't find ripe peach anywhere either! I called 5 mac stores in my area and they said that they will not be receiving any more shipments because it is limited edition. however, one store said that they are waiting for a shipment, but I tink that SA may have been misinformed... :*(



they might be waiting for shipment if they never received it in the first place. for example, one of my macy's never had a shipment of ripe peach, so they might be getting it? Not sure though.


----------



## devoted7

can anyone recommend a good moisturizer? my skin is kinda dry and when i apply my foundation, it looks kind of flakey. like my skin is semi dry? :/ TIA!


----------



## Bridget S.

jo712 said:


> Guys, I need help! I had my MAC purchase sent to my cousin who's currently on business staying in a extended stay inn. The order was delivered and signed for by the front desk and put with all the other packages. It's been days now and they can't find the package! What UPS package does MAC use for standard shipping(I bought 4 e/s refills and 2 e/s in pots)?
> 
> Also, wouldn't the inn/motel be the ones at fault since their staff signed for it? My cousin is asking me if worst case scenario and they can't find it by the time she leaves at the end of the week to try and get a refund from MAC but imo, the inn should be reimbursing me for the *knock on wood* loss...am I totally wrong here? I'm stumped on how to go about this if the package indeed got misplaced/lost....


All of my MAC purchases have arrived in a black coloured cardboard box. Very unique, hopefully they can find it easily!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> can anyone recommend a good moisturizer? my skin is kinda dry and when i apply my foundation, it looks kind of flakey. like my skin is semi dry? :/ TIA!



I only do oil-free lotions and creams, and the very best one that I have ever used when my skin is very dry in the winter ('cause even then I am terrified of acne or clogged pores) is Mario Badescu Seaweed Cream.  A little bit goes a long way, and it costs $20 at Ulta, Nordie's, online, or at Blue Mercury.  I swear by that stuff. It is technically a night cream but you can use it anytime!!!


----------



## Loquita

jo712 said:


> Guys, I need help! I had my MAC purchase sent to my cousin who's currently on business staying in a extended stay inn. The order was delivered and signed for by the front desk and put with all the other packages. It's been days now and they can't find the package! What UPS package does MAC use for standard shipping(I bought 4 e/s refills and 2 e/s in pots)?
> 
> Also, wouldn't the inn/motel be the ones at fault since their staff signed for it? My cousin is asking me if worst case scenario and they can't find it by the time she leaves at the end of the week to try and get a refund from MAC but imo, the inn should be reimbursing me for the *knock on wood* loss...am I totally wrong here? I'm stumped on how to go about this if the package indeed got misplaced/lost....



The hotel staff _would _be at fault, IMO...and like Bridget said, MAC packages are always made of black cardboard.  I would contact MAC and see what they say if it doesn't show up in a few more days.  I am sorry, this stinks!!!


----------



## pond23

holycooooow said:


> mypurseaddiction: I can't find ripe peach anywhere either! I called 5 mac stores in my area and they said that they will not be receiving any more shipments because it is limited edition. however, one store said that they are waiting for a shipment, but I tink that SA may have been misinformed... :*(



^ I don't know of any specific stores that still have Ripe Peach in stock, but you may try to call department store MAC counters and standalone stores in smaller cities and towns. I read a post somewhere online that a college town in NC had some because most college students can't afford buying a lot of MAC makeup.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ I don't know of any specific stores that still have Ripe Peach in stock, but you may try to call department store MAC counters and standalone stores in smaller cities and towns. I read a post somewhere online that a college town in NC had some because most college students can't afford buying a lot of MAC makeup.



College towns are a good idea! Try the MAC store in Burlington, VT. 802-651-1090


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> I only do oil-free lotions and creams, and the very best one that I have ever used when my skin is very dry in the winter ('cause even then I am terrified of acne or clogged pores) is Mario Badescu Seaweed Cream.  A little bit goes a long way, and it costs $20 at Ulta, Nordie's, online, or at Blue Mercury.  I swear by that stuff. It is technically a night cream but you can use it anytime!!!



o0o thanks! I'll check it out! My face is usually a combination, but this looks good


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> o0o thanks! I'll check it out! My face is usually a combination, but this looks good



I have combo skin too...I hope that it works for you!


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> I have combo skin too...I hope that it works for you!



PS:  If you are looking for Ripe Peach, try calling Macy's in smaller towns, like everyone suggests.  I have had gotten great results this way!


----------



## jo712

Bridget S. said:


> All of my MAC purchases have arrived in a black coloured cardboard box. Very unique, hopefully they can find it easily!



That may narrow down their search! But I'm so annoyed because if they haven't been able to find it for the past days(with my cousin's name to go on) then it might actually really be lost??? Is the box really plain? Like something someone would confuse as trash and accidentally throw out? Grrr...



Loquita said:


> The hotel staff _would _be at fault, IMO...and like Bridget said, MAC packages are always made of black cardboard. I would contact MAC and see what they say if it doesn't show up in a few more days. I am sorry, this stinks!!!



Lo, I'm still awaiting MAC's response to my query...but I'm not really sure what to ask them if the package is really gone...I really hate that this is happening to me...argh...


----------



## Loquita

*jo*, the MAC box is very plain - it is black, and they are generally very small with a white UPS label, no more.  It may just have gotten lost if it was very small.  Maybe it would help if you contacted the hotel manager?  If you have tracking evidence that the box was delivered there and they never gave it to your cousin, then they are clearly at fault and should reimburse you for the items.  I would contact them and be firm about this.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Loquita said:


> PS: If you are looking for Ripe Peach, try calling Macy's in smaller towns, like everyone suggests. I have had gotten great results this way!


 

Same here I found mine in alabama


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I went to mac online to check on an order and now I see another collection available. Not that I need anymore makeup or skincare, but Tabloid Beauty has a couple of interesting items. Anyone getting anything from this?


----------



## devoted7

I saw that, is anything really new? Or is it just the packaging? Looks like all permanent.


----------



## Pursegrrl

devoted7 said:


> I saw that, is anything really new? Or is it just the packaging? Looks like all permanent.


 
I think it's just new packaging - looks all permanent to me too.

The Penultimate liquid liner was in the Chill collection too.  LOVE IT.

Plush Lash is also excellent - price has gone up from $12 to $13, LOL, but it's still a steal...half the cost of lots of other dept store brands!


----------



## NorthStar

Made my first trip ever to a CCO in PA last week, hoping to find Smoke & Diamonds of course...but no luck.  Came home with Moss Scape paint pot & Warming Trend e/s.  The green of Moss Scape truly is gorgy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

NorthStar said:


> Made my first trip ever to a CCO in PA last week, hoping to find Smoke & Diamonds of course...but no luck. Came home with Moss Scape paint pot & Warming Trend e/s. The green of Moss Scape truly is gorgy!


 

I miss living near CCO.  I am going to make a 2 hr trip sometime soon to go to one.  My mac counter still has quite a few smoke and diamonds left.


----------



## VanessaJean

My MAC order arrived today:
Ricepaper e/s
Nanogold e/s
Banshee e/s 
Gentle Blush for my Mom.
242 Brush
Stacked 1


----------



## VanessaJean

On a side note for the gals that have the 4 Style Black shadows- Are they as amazing as they look? I am really tempted by the ones on eBay right now.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I think they are  especially over a dark grey cream base.


----------



## pond23

I heard that the MAC counters in San Antonio, TX, may still have the Ripe Peach Blush Ombres in stock.


----------



## VanessaJean

Which base do you use *izzy*?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

VanessaJean said:


> Which base do you use *izzy*?



L'Oreal HIP cream paint in "steely" -- discontinued but can still be found. I don't know how MAC paint pot in "blackground" would work. Perhaps others can chime in!


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> I heard that the MAC counters in San Antonio, TX, may still have the Ripe Peach Blush Ombres in stock.



At MAC Pro stores, or in Dept stores?


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *izzy*. Anyone know of one that is not discontinued? I'm in Canada so it's hard to find discontinued items here.


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> At MAC Pro stores, or in Dept stores?


 
^ Unfortunately, I don't know exactly where. I just heard San Antonio, TX, so at least it narrows down the search geographically. Good luck!


----------



## i<3handbags

Izzy's Mom said:


> L'Oreal HIP cream paint in "steely" -- *discontinued* but can still be found. I don't know how MAC paint pot in "blackground" would work. Perhaps others can chime in!



What?!?! I love that paint!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

i<3handbags said:


> What?!?! I love that paint!



I haven't seen in on the shelves in a while so yeah, I think it has gone to the great cosmetic counter in the sky :cry:


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> On a side note for the gals that have the 4 Style Black shadows- Are they as amazing as they look? I am really tempted by the ones on eBay right now.



Yep!! I'll be honest with you - I am not as big a fan of MAC Mineral Eyeshadows as many of the folks around here...but Cinderfella is wonderful!!! I think that the Style Black MEs are the best ones.  

Cinderfella is the only ME that I have ever kept, in fact.  It's very cool.  

And congrats on your awesome haul!!


----------



## Loquita

FYI: There may be ONE Ripe Peach Blush left at the Holyoke, MA Macy's MAC counter...

(Someone I know got the next to last one - and it's not me!!!) 

Here's the # if you are interested:  413 538 7360

They are open from 10-9:30 pm Eastern Time, weekdays

GL!!!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks *izzy*. Anyone know of one that is not discontinued? I'm in Canada so it's hard to find discontinued items here.



I would try Blackground Paint Pot...that's not discontinued.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Finally took a pic of my spring color forecast haul... AMAZING collection!! 







I wore Pink Burst l/s with Electric Fuchsia l/g over it today and loved the combo!!


----------



## nwhite

^^^WoWzaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Great haul!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   I need to crawl under a rock so MAC can't tempt me anymore haha!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks for the tips on the Ripe Peach, ladies! I'll be calling around tomorrow!


----------



## nwhite

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Thank you!  I need to crawl under a rock so MAC can't tempt me anymore haha!


 
I know what you mean!  I bought 2 lipsticks 4 shadows and ripe peach blush.  There's so many more things I want from this collection, but gonna wait a few weeks to see if the temptation subsides.   I've been depotting, trying to keep myself occupied in the meantime


----------



## karester

Went to the CCO today.

- Strawberry Blonde lg
- Improvise Mineralize Blush
- Shore Leave es
- Gulf Stream es


----------



## devoted7

I need to try Pink Burst with Electric Fuchsia. I did Bubblegum with Electric Fuchsia and I love the combo!


----------



## karester

WOW that is some haul!  Great picks, I especially love the e/s in the middle there!



fieryfashionist said:


> Finally took a pic of my spring color forecast haul... AMAZING collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore Pink Burst l/s with Electric Fuchsia l/g over it today and loved the combo!!


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> Finally took a pic of my spring color forecast haul... AMAZING collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I wore Pink Burst l/s with Electric Fuchsia l/g over it today and loved the combo!!*


 
^ I was waiting for you to post your MAC haul in this thread *Minal*!  I commented on your purchases in the Chanel sub-forum. I am waiting for my Pink Burst to arrive in order to wear it with Electric Fuchsia too. It is so out of my comfort zone, but it is just too darn purty!


----------



## MissTiss

fieryfashionist said:


> Finally took a pic of my spring color forecast haul... AMAZING collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore Pink Burst l/s with Electric Fuchsia l/g over it today and loved the combo!!


 

WHOA!! Very nice!


----------



## jo712

Loquita said:


> *jo*, the MAC box is very plain - it is black, and they are generally very small with a white UPS label, no more.  It may just have gotten lost if it was very small.  Maybe it would help if you contacted the hotel manager?  If you have tracking evidence that the box was delivered there and they never gave it to your cousin, then they are clearly at fault and should reimburse you for the items.  I would contact them and be firm about this.



Lo, just an update on my missing package situation. Apparently the hotel has given up on the search for my package(someone probably threw it out or something...) and I'm pretty sure they'll be recompensating me for the loss. luckily, last night MAC CS got back to me and after explaining what happened to them, they offered me 2 options(to reship the order with expedited shipping or refund my card the amount)! THEY ARE AMAZING!!!  Of course I've asked them to just ship it to my aunt's place instead this time but I haven't gotten their confirmation yet. Still...it's awesome!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *loquita*! I used Nanogold and Ricepaper today with one of the pigments from the Holiday collection and I liked how it came out. I depotted today as well.

Love the hauls everyone!


----------



## Loquita

jo712 said:


> Lo, just an update on my missing package situation. Apparently the hotel has given up on the search for my package(someone probably threw it out or something...) and I'm pretty sure they'll be recompensating me for the loss. luckily, last night MAC CS got back to me and after explaining what happened to them, they offered me 2 options(to reship the order with expedited shipping or refund my card the amount)! THEY ARE AMAZING!!!  Of course I've asked them to just ship it to my aunt's place instead this time but I haven't gotten their confirmation yet. Still...it's awesome!



Fantastic news!!!!  

MAC is awesome - and hearing this about their CS makes me love them even more!!!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks *loquita*! I used Nanogold and Ricepaper today with one of the pigments from the Holiday collection and I liked how it came out. I depotted today as well.
> 
> Love the hauls everyone!



Great to hear this!!!  And what are you getting with your depotted goods, may I ask?  

(That's one of the fun parts about MAC).

I have about 35 depotted items waiting to cash in!!!!


----------



## Loquita

fieryfashionist said:


> Finally took a pic of my spring color forecast haul... AMAZING collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore Pink Burst l/s with Electric Fuchsia l/g over it today and loved the combo!!



_AWESOME _picks!!  I am glad to see that someone else is as in love with the Spring Forecast as I am!!!  

It is truly an amazing collection.  MAC outdid itself this time.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Went to the CCO today.
> 
> - Strawberry Blonde lg
> - Improvise Mineralize Blush
> - Shore Leave es
> - Gulf Stream es



Pretty!!! I really like Gulf Stream.


----------



## VanessaJean

*loquita* I don't actually know anything about Back to MAC since we don't have a store here. I just order online. Can you send the empty pots to them?


----------



## *Jem*

I went to the CCO today at lunch and planned to spend $$$ but only found a few things I wanted...I will head to the MAC counter after work though

MSFs in Brunette and Petticoat
Beauty Powder in Blush of Youth
Naked Honey Skin Salve- love this stuff! I might need a back up
Strobe Rays TLC


----------



## pond23

^ Great CCO haul *Jem*! The closest CCO to me is such a pain to get to because of all of the highway traffic that I unfortunately don't get to to go often.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey!   Ahh, seriously, MAC should have a "beware, major temptation ahead so hide your credit card" sign in front of all of its displays!   I think I'm done with this collection (probably cuz I bought most of it haha), but your idea to wait is a good one!  Hmm, I should reallllllllllly depot haha, I have 2329382983 shadows and never have. 




nwhite said:


> I know whats you mean!  I bought 2 lipsticks 4 shadows and ripe peach blush.  There's so many more things I want from this collection, but gonna wait a few weeks to see if the temptation subsides.   I've been depotting, trying to keep myself occupied in the meantime


----------



## fieryfashionist

*devoted *- Hi!  You should... I bet it would look awesome on you! 

Thanks so much, *karester*! 

*Loquita* - Hey!   I'm SO with you... I adore this collection! 

*Jem*, what a great haul... I love all of yours picks!


----------



## *Jem*

thx Ladies. its a terrible thing to have a cco within a short distance


----------



## Needanotherbag

My Spring Forecast 4 Quad arrived today (the neutrals) and OMG I love them - I have never loved a quad so much.  I must get a backup!!

Gaga and Creme d'nude arrived as well - I'm lukewarm on both of them...I know, I'm wierd.


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> My Spring Forecast 4 Quad arrived today (the neutrals) and OMG I love them - I have never loved a quad so much. I must get a backup!!
> 
> Gaga and Creme d'nude arrived as well - I'm lukewarm on both of them...I know, I'm wierd.


 
^ I'm iffy on Viva Gaga too *Needanotherbag*. Since it is for charity, I will definitely keep it, but I need to layer a lip gloss like Cha Cha or Hush Hush Rose over it to make it more wearable. The color alone is washing me out (I have fair skin with neutral to yellow undertones - NC10-NC15).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I don't like Gaga either, for the same reason as you pond. I'm not one to layer much either, so I didn't get it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

VanessaJean said:


> *loquita* I don't actually know anything about Back to MAC since we don't have a store here. I just order online. Can you send the empty pots to them?


 
Yup i'm 99% sure you can ship them your empties and choose an item. There's some info about it on the MAC site about B2M and how to do it. I love the B2M program! What's better then free MAC?


----------



## Needanotherbag

pond23 said:


> ^ I'm iffy on Viva Gaga too *Needanotherbag*. Since it is for charity, I will definitely keep it, but I need to layer a lip gloss like Cha Cha or Hush Hush Rose over it to make it more wearable. The color alone is washing me out (I have fair skin with neutral to yellow undertones - NC10-NC15).



Interesting that it washes you out - I'm a NW20/25 and its an odd color on me.  I ended up putting nymphette gloss over it and that seems to tone it down a bit, but it kind of reminds me of A Rose Romance and I dont wear that much either.  Maybe blue pinks arent for me? 
Creme d'Nude is almost the same color as my skin tone, which I think is the problem, its TOO nude on me, like "where are her lips?" nude...LOL


----------



## *Jem*

hmm..I like Gaga on me. It is a little bright but I usually gravitate towards pink lipsticks. The only thing that sucks for me is that I have the use the lip erase with it b/c my lips are so pigmented. I am NC30/C3 for reference


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> My Spring Forecast 4 Quad arrived today (the neutrals) and OMG I love them - I have never loved a quad so much.  I must get a backup!!
> 
> Gaga and Creme d'nude arrived as well - I'm lukewarm on both of them...I know, I'm wierd.



*NAB*, I am with you on the 4 Quad love...it is beautiful!  I just bought a back-up, in fact.  The colors are very unique, particularly the creole and aztec shades.


----------



## Loquita

I am NC35 in winter and normally I would steer clear of a shade like Gaga - but I am really loving it, alone or with a bit of Spring Bean or Kumquat gloss on top.  My issue with the color is finding a liner that works with it (I like liner with just about everything, since I love the look of a clean edge around my lips). Any suggestions?  (I have tried Pink Treat and Chicory so far, and I since they are significantly darker than Gaga I have to line and fill with them, which changes the color of Gaga - and not for the better.  Subculture looks really blah with Gaga, for some reason).

I actually went to the MAC website and checked out the exact makeup combo that Gaga herself is wearing in the Viva Glam publicity photos.  Here's what she has on:

Pink Nouveau lipstick (interesting, huh?)
Gaga lipstick
Sublime Culture Cremestick liner
Clear lipglass on top

I might go to the store and check this out this weekend...Gaga herself is not a natural blond - her hair is actually quite dark - so it makes sense that even she would have to play with the color a bit to make it work for her.

I have to say though that Cyndi is WAY underrated - I think it's actually a much more versatile, forgiving shade than Gaga.  I have been wearing it a lot and it is so gorgeous.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> I am NC35 in winter and normally I would steer clear of a shade like Gaga - but I am really loving it, alone or with a bit of Spring Bean or Kumquat gloss on top.  My issue with the color is finding a liner that works with it (I like liner with just about everything, since I love the look of a clean edge around my lips). Any suggestions?  (I have tried Pink Treat and Chicory so far, and I since they are significantly darker than Gaga I have to line and fill with them, which changes the color of Gaga - and not for the better.  Subculture looks really blah with Gaga, for some reason).
> 
> I actually went to the MAC website and checked out the exact makeup combo that Gaga herself is wearing in the Viva Glam publicity photos.  Here's what she has on:
> 
> *Pink Nouveau lipstick (interesting, huh?)*
> Gaga lipstick
> Sublime Culture Cremestick liner
> Clear lipglass on top
> 
> I might go to the store and check this out this weekend...Gaga herself is not a natural blond - her hair is actually quite dark - so it makes sense that even she would have to play with the color a bit to make it work for her.
> 
> I have to say though that Cyndi is WAY underrated - I think it's actually a much more versatile, forgiving shade than Gaga.  I have been wearing it a lot and it is so gorgeous.



Lo, Pink Nouveau was actually used on her EYEBROWS, not lips, along with Sushi FLower e/s.  Now THAT'S intersting!  LOL!  I have Sublime Culture l/l so I'm gonna have to try it with Gaga and a warm l/g.  I totally can't get Gaga to work for me straight out of the tube so I have to warm it up with a liner or l/g.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got a Soft Ochre Paint Pot to use as a base.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *loquita*. It says online that you can only get a lipstick when you B2M. I don't really ever wear it.  I wish you could get a free shadow instead. Do the e/s containers have to have the silver pan in them?


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> I am NC35 in winter and normally I would steer clear of a shade like Gaga - but I am really loving it, alone or with a bit of Spring Bean or Kumquat gloss on top.  My issue with the color is finding a liner that works with it (I like liner with just about everything, since I love the look of a clean edge around my lips). Any suggestions?  (I have tried Pink Treat and Chicory so far, and I since they are significantly darker than Gaga I have to line and fill with them, which changes the color of Gaga - and not for the better.  Subculture looks really blah with Gaga, for some reason).
> 
> I actually went to the MAC website and checked out the exact makeup combo that Gaga herself is wearing in the Viva Glam publicity photos.  Here's what she has on:
> 
> Pink Nouveau lipstick (interesting, huh?)
> Gaga lipstick
> Sublime Culture Cremestick liner
> Clear lipglass on top
> 
> I might go to the store and check this out this weekend...Gaga herself is not a natural blond - her hair is actually quite dark - so it makes sense that even she would have to play with the color a bit to make it work for her.
> 
> I have to say though that Cyndi is WAY underrated - I think it's actually a much more versatile, forgiving shade than Gaga.  I have been wearing it a lot and it is so gorgeous.


Dervish works for me under Gaga, as well as Magenta, even though that does change the colour to much brighter!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *NAB*, I am with you on the 4 Quad love...it is beautiful! * I just bought a back-up, in fact.  The colors are very unique, particularly the creole and aztec shades.*



Glad to see you caved in and finally bought a back up!


----------



## pond23

Needanotherbag said:


> Interesting that it washes you out - I'm a NW20/25 and its an odd color on me. I ended up putting nymphette gloss over it and that seems to tone it down a bit, but it kind of reminds me of A Rose Romance and I dont wear that much either. Maybe blue pinks arent for me?
> Creme d'Nude is almost the same color as my skin tone, which I think is the problem, its TOO nude on me, like "where are her lips?" nude...LOL


 
Yeah, Creme d'Nude l/s is on my wish list too, but I'm afraid that it may make me look like a corpse.  I will try the Sublime Culture Cremestick l/l and the new In Synch l/l next under Gaga. I need to find a way to make this color work! Bubblegum l/s looks really pretty and goes well with my coloring, so I was surprised that Gaga was so unflattering on me.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Lo, Pink Nouveau was actually used on her EYEBROWS, not lips, along with Sushi FLower e/s.  Now THAT'S intersting!  LOL!  I have Sublime Culture l/l so I'm gonna have to try it with Gaga and a warm l/g.  I totally can't get Gaga to work for me straight out of the tube so I have to warm it up with a liner or l/g.



Waaaaaa?  That's amazing!  I was assuming that they had layered the lipsticks!  (And that Sushi Flower was on her eyes).

Leave to to MAC to think waaaay outside of the box.  

And I know what you mean about the need to warm Gaga up a bit - I am going to try Sublime Culture l/l with it, too - I would also recommend layering a sheer, warm-toned l/g over it.  I have had luck with Kumquat.  I wonder if Purrr would work?  It's a warmer, peachy pink


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> Glad to see you caved in and finally bought a back up!



Guilty as charged!!! It's just the best quad ever!!

I followed your sage advice, as usual.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks *loquita*. It says online that you can only get a lipstick when you B2M. I don't really ever wear it.  I wish you could get a free shadow instead. Do the e/s containers have to have the silver pan in them?



Yep - online you can only do lipsticks, and that's the way it is at most MAC counters inside department stores.  However, free-standing MAC stores will let you do B2M in exchange for eye-shadow, lipstick, _OR_ lipglass, as long as they are not limited edition items.  That said, if you are really lucky you will find an MAC artist that will let you do B2M for LE items as well.  Since I am kinda a regular (cough cough) customer at my MAC store, one of the MUAs there lets me do B2M for LE stuff, as long as it is not the very latest collection.  *keodi* is cooler than me so she found a MAC store where they let her do B2M even for the newest stuff.  

As for needing the little silver pan in the e/s, whether or not it's required really depends on the counter or store.  My store never requires it, but others do.  It's very inconsistent, which kinda stinks. And don't forget that B2M works for ALL plastic MAC packaging (even if the item is not entirely empty), such as the cremestick liner pens, the brush cleaner bottles, etc.  So keep it all!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Dervish works for me under Gaga, as well as Magenta, even though that does change the colour to much brighter!



Thanks! I will try this, too.


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks *loquita*. It says online that you can only get a lipstick when you B2M. I don't really ever wear it.  I wish you could get a free shadow instead. Do the e/s containers have to have the silver pan in them?


 
Yep, they require that now.  I ordered some and just stuck the new pans in the plastic.


----------



## devoted7

^it depends on some locations. I've read online that they made it a set rule. But I know my mac stores and counters don't care...which is amazing!!! cause i depot most of my shadows


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Yep - online you can only do lipsticks, and that's the way it is at most MAC counters inside department stores.  However, free-standing MAC stores will let you do B2M in exchange for eye-shadow, lipstick, _OR_ lipglass, as long as they are not limited edition items.  That said, if you are really lucky you will find an MAC artist that will let you do B2M for LE items as well.  Since I am kinda a regular (cough cough) customer at my MAC store, one of the MUAs there lets me do B2M for LE stuff, as long as it is not the very latest collection.  *keodi* is cooler than me so she found a MAC store where they let her do B2M even for the newest stuff.
> 
> *As for needing the little silver pan in the e/s, whether or not it's required really depends on the counter or store.  My store never requires it, but others do.* * It's very inconsistent, which kinda stinks. And don't forget that B2M works for ALL plastic MAC packaging (even if the item is not entirely empty), such as the cremestick liner pens, the brush cleaner bottles, etc.  So keep it all!*



I agree it's very inconsistent.  My MAC store lets me B2M without the pans. When I lived in FL, I ordered the silver pans at SMH(stars makeup haven, or coastalscents.com and glued the pans right on in!


----------



## devoted7

Macy's having 20% CB is killing me! I just placed another order :/


----------



## devoted7

PS: Macy's has the new "Too Fabulous" Cremesheen Glass in stock! I'm shocked Macy's already has them and the actual MAC site doesn't. 
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=457086&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have been pretty much unemployed since July '09 as most of y'all know...but I ordered a few great staples!

Plushlash mascara
Penultimate liner
Unbasic White e/s (a backup!!)


----------



## cailinzheng

devoted7 said:


> Macy's having 20% CB is killing me! I just placed another order :/


 
May i ask where you are getting 20% CB from? Thx!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> I am NC35 in winter and normally I would steer clear of a shade like Gaga - but I am really loving it, alone or with a bit of Spring Bean or *Kumquat gloss on top*. My issue with the color is finding a liner that works with it (I like liner with just about everything, since I love the look of a clean edge around my lips). Any suggestions? (I have tried Pink Treat and Chicory so far, and I since they are significantly darker than Gaga I have to line and fill with them, which changes the color of Gaga - and not for the better. Subculture looks really blah with Gaga, for some reason).


 
^ That sounds like a great idea *Loquita*! I have Kumquat, so I am going to try layering that over Gaga next. I don't want this lippie to go to waste. Whatever lip liner or lip gloss that I have, I will try pairing it with Gaga.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

cailinzheng said:


> May i ask where you are getting 20% CB from? Thx!


 
I think it's bing.com


----------



## babyontheway

devoted7 said:


> PS: Macy's has the new "Too Fabulous" Cremesheen Glass in stock! I'm shocked Macy's already has them and the actual MAC site doesn't.
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=457086&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



HELP- where can I get 20% CB- bing is not working for me....


----------



## i<3handbags

search for macys cash back without the space between cash and back. Make sure your ad blockers are turned off. The 20% link will be a sponsor link


----------



## keodi

pond23 said:


> Yeah, Creme d'Nude l/s is on my wish list too, but I'm afraid that it may make me look like a corpse.  I will try the Sublime Culture Cremestick l/l and the new In Synch l/l next under Gaga. I need to find a way to make this color work! Bubblegum l/s looks really pretty and goes well with my coloring, so I was surprised that Gaga was so unflattering on me.



I have creme d nude and I warm it up with chestnut lipliner.


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> I have been pretty much unemployed since July '09 as most of y'all know...but I ordered a few great staples!
> 
> *Plushlash mascara*
> Penultimate liner
> *Unbasic White e/s (a backup!!)*




love plushlash! and unbasic white


----------



## babyontheway

i<3handbags said:


> search for macys cash back without the space between cash and back. Make sure your ad blockers are turned off. The 20% link will be a sponsor link



thank you


----------



## evilvietgirl

Went to MAC outlet and got

-2 Lollipop Lovin lipsticks (YAY!!! I have this color!! Would've liked it better in Heatherette packaging though. I'm so guilty of buying things because of pretty packaging)
-Graphic Garden Palette in Fresh Cut
- Smoke and Diamonds Shadow from Starflash collection
- Metalblu Cream shadow


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the info on B2M everyone. 

What MAC shadows do you all use as highlighters? I have some UD ones that I use for evening but they are glittery. I have been using the whiteish one in the Smoke and Mirrors palette but it's getting used up. I ordered Ricepaper but it's a bit too yellow for a highlight for me. I like it as a shadow though. Any ideas?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks for the info on B2M everyone.
> 
> What MAC shadows do you all use as highlighters? I have some UD ones that I use for evening but they are glittery. I have been using the whiteish one in the Smoke and Mirrors palette but it's getting used up. I ordered Ricepaper but it's a bit too yellow for a highlight for me. I like it as a shadow though. Any ideas?



I love to buy highlighters!  My absolute favorite, cannot live without, its Vanilla.  And Ricepaper is way too yellow for me to use as a highlighter as well, but my favorite as an allover lid color.


----------



## Needanotherbag

So funny thing I have found today, is that if I wear Creme d'nude over Gaga, I create the perfect pinkish nude lip for me! (Well, Hug Me is first in line for that award, but this combo comes in second, which makes me happy since both were about to go to the bottom of the makeup drawer never to be seen again)


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *needanotherbag*! I was thinking Vanilla.


----------



## nwhite

Shroom is another good highlighter.  It's shinier and good for inner eyes!


----------



## Loquita

*VJ*, I would also look at Blanc Type if you want a highlighter that's not shimmery....it is a Matte2, and it is very versatile.  I use it as a highlighter, or on top of darker colors to tone them down or blend them out a bit. Shroom is another fave, like *nwhite *says.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> So funny thing I have found today, is that if I wear Creme d'nude over Gaga, I create the perfect pinkish nude lip for me! (Well, Hug Me is first in line for that award, but this combo comes in second, which makes me happy since both were about to go to the bottom of the makeup drawer never to be seen again)



Oooo....I should try this!  Creme d'nude is gorgeous, but it doesn't work on me alone.  Hug Me is great for me, so perhaps your little combo will work for me, too.  

I also went to the MAC store today to do some B2M and asked them what to do with Gaga to warm it up, and the woman there suggested applying Gaga, lightly lining with Pink Treat, and the topping it off with Viva Glam VI lip glass (the one that Fergie is associated with) - I would have never looked twice at that lip glass normally, but it works well with the Gaga!

BTW, I was just at the MAC website looking up the name of the Viva Glam shade above and I noticed that the little Gaga and Cyndi bags are up for sale - and of course, the Gaga bag is sold out already.  

But there is more Gaga lipstick, if anyone is interested.  Free shipping with any purchase with the code TRIBAL, I think.


----------



## Loquita

evilvietgirl said:


> Went to MAC outlet and got
> 
> -2 Lollipop Lovin lipsticks (YAY!!! I have this color!! Would've liked it better in Heatherette packaging though. I'm so guilty of buying things because of pretty packaging)
> -Graphic Garden Palette in Fresh Cut
> - Smoke and Diamonds Shadow from Starflash collection
> - Metalblu Cream shadow



Ahhhh....Smoke & Diamonds...

One of the best MAC shadows,_ ever._

Thanks for the info. about Creme d'Nude, *keodi*.  I may just get some now & return it if need be.  I tried some Freckletone l/s on tonight thinking I might B2M it but it looks like clear Chapstick on me.  

I don't know why I keep on trying that damn shade on...I guess I keep thinking that my lips will get paler or something.


----------



## Loquita

And I forgot to add that I test-drove the new Mineralize SPF 15 foundation and 130 brush today.  The verdict:  I really, really like this new foundation.  I have generally been a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer/Mineralize Natural SF (for day) or Studio Fix (for evening) user, but I like this one better than Studio Fix because it is lighter and not so matte.

I almost didn't get it because I was under the impression that it was geared at those with drier skin (mine is combo - oily/normal) but I decided to give it a try after I had a talk about it with the MUA that I trust the most.  So...I took the plunge, and found it less moisturizing than expected (of course, I skipped the usual oil-free moisturizer that I use everyday just in case - and that was a good move).  The brush is WONDERFUL - I am going to use it with my Studio Fix and Mineralize Natural SF, too.  It is very easy to control and gives precise, even application.  

Me likes - a lot.


----------



## Loquita

Holy Shiz...I am a talking too much tonight.  

But you might want to hear this one.  While I was at Nordie's tonight, the MUA told me that she has just been informed that t*his Saturday, the MAC counters at Nordie's will be doing a special promotion:  *

*Buy three MAC lipglasses, get one free!!!!    

(And FYI, I asked if this included the LE lipglasses, and she said she believed this to be the case).  *

Just thought I'd share....


----------



## devoted7

^OMFGGGG!!! Thanks for the info Loquita! I'm suppose to be going out of town this weekend...into the far far country! with no malls! but I think I might skip out and go to Nordies!!! Is this also online or no?


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> And I forgot to add that I test-drove the new Mineralize SPF 15 foundation and 130 brush today.  The verdict:  I really, really like this new foundation.  I have generally been a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer/Mineralize Natural SF (for day) or Studio Fix (for evening) user, but I like this one better than Studio Fix because it is lighter and not so matte.
> 
> I almost didn't get it because I was under the impression that it was geared at those with drier skin (mine is combo - oily/normal) but I decided to give it a try after I had a talk about it with the MUA that I trust the most.  So...I took the plunge, and found it less moisturizing than expected (of course, I skipped the usual oil-free moisturizer that I use everyday just in case - and that was a good move).  The brush is WONDERFUL - I am going to use it with my Studio Fix and Mineralize Natural SF, too.  It is very easy to control and gives precise, even application.
> 
> Me likes - a lot.




OMG!!! Not enabling you or anything, but my skin is very combo. A lot of my friends have combo skin too. They love the new Mineralize Foundation. You should deff. give it a try! If it doesn't work for you...lets say a week later, return it. But you should deff. try it!!


----------



## ilvoelv

I picked up a ton of stuff today! 


256382


M·A·C Eye Shadow
Girlie (S)
One Size


1


$14.50


256382


M·A·C Eye Shadow
Antiqued (Vp)
One Size


1


$14.50




10817U


M·A·C Mascara X
Black X
One Size


1


$13.00




214869


M·A·C Foundation Pump
No Color
One Size


1


$6.00



10895U


M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Powder Plus Foundation
Nc40
One Size


1


$26.00




37024


M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
Nc40
One Size


1


$26.00



37024


M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
Nc30
One Size


1


$26.00



37024


M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
Nc42
One Size


1


$26.00




181272


M·A·C Fix+
No Color
One Size


1


$18.00



177371


M·A·C Brush Roll
No Color
One Size


1


$45.00




254170


M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' Concealer
Nc42
One Size


1


$16.50




10874U


M·A·C Brush Cleanser
No Color
One Size


1


$11.00



121185


M·A·C 191 Paint Brush
No Color
One Size


1


$32.00




254156


M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
Nc40
One Size


1


$29.50



M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
Nc42
One Size


1


$29.50




184278


M·A·C Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
No Color
One Size


1


$30.00





M·A·C 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush
No Color
One Size


1


$38.00


----------



## evilvietgirl

Loquita said:


> Holy Shiz...I am a talking too much tonight.
> 
> But you might want to hear this one.  While I was at Nordie's tonight, the MUA told me that she has just been informed that t*his Saturday, the MAC counters at Nordie's will be doing a special promotion:  *
> 
> *Buy three MAC lipglasses, get one free!!!!
> 
> (And FYI, I asked if this included the LE lipglasses, and she said she believed this to be the case).  *
> 
> Just thought I'd share....



I would DIE if they did this promotion with L/S or E/S 

But lipglass is ok too


----------



## Izzy's Mom

devoted7 said:


> ^OMFGGGG!!! Thanks for the info Loquita! I'm suppose to be going out of town this weekend...into the far far country! with no malls! but I think I might skip out and go to Nordies!!! Is this also online or no?



Let's hope it is!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Loquita said:


> Holy Shiz...I am a talking too much tonight.
> 
> But you might want to hear this one. While I was at Nordie's tonight, the MUA told me that she has just been informed that t*his Saturday, the MAC counters at Nordie's will be doing a special promotion: *
> 
> *Buy three MAC lipglasses, get one free!!!!   *
> 
> *(And FYI, I asked if this included the LE lipglasses, and she said she believed this to be the case). *
> 
> Just thought I'd share....


 
Awwww i wish they would do this in Canada at The Bay counters for MAC!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Let's hope it is!



You know, if it's not, then I would just call a Nordie's and ask them to do a charge-send.  They are great about that!!!

I know that my Nordie's is out of a color that I want, so I am just going to call another one and order by phone myself.  

*devoted*, I actually did try the new MAC foundation...and I love it!!!  I agree with your friends - it also works for combo skin.  

And the 130 = genius.


----------



## Loquita

ilvoelv said:


> I picked up a ton of stuff today!
> 
> 
> 256382
> 
> 
> M·A·C Eye Shadow
> Girlie (S)
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $14.50
> 
> 
> 256382
> 
> 
> M·A·C Eye Shadow
> Antiqued (Vp)
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $14.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10817U
> 
> 
> M·A·C Mascara X
> Black X
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $13.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214869
> 
> 
> M·A·C Foundation Pump
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $6.00
> 
> 
> 
> 10895U
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Powder Plus Foundation
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc30
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 181272
> 
> 
> M·A·C Fix+
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $18.00
> 
> 
> 
> 177371
> 
> 
> M·A·C Brush Roll
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $45.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254170
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' Concealer
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $16.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10874U
> 
> 
> M·A·C Brush Cleanser
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $11.00
> 
> 
> 
> 121185
> 
> 
> M·A·C 191 Paint Brush
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $32.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254156
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $29.50
> 
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $29.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 184278
> 
> 
> M·A·C Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M·A·C 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $38.00



Niiiiice!! You are going to  the 130 brush!


----------



## Loquita

evilvietgirl said:


> I would DIE if they did this promotion with L/S or E/S
> 
> But lipglass is ok too



That would be killer....and maybe it will happen!  Nordie''s did a similar promotion (buy 2 mascaras, get one free) in December, so perhaps they will do l/s and/or e/s, too.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> You know, if it's not, then I would just call a Nordie's and ask them to do a charge-send.  They are great about that!!!
> 
> I know that my Nordie's is out of a color that I want, so I am just going to call another one and order by phone myself.
> 
> *devoted*, I actually did try the new MAC foundation...and I love it!!!  I agree with your friends - it also works for combo skin.
> 
> And the 130 = genius.



What a great idea! I will call around if it isn't an online offer. I figure two hours of shoveling this morning = a few l/g points to be redeemed tomorrow!


----------



## bimmer23

evilvietgirl said:


> Went to MAC outlet and got
> 
> -2 Lollipop Lovin lipsticks (YAY!!! I have this color!! Would've liked it better in Heatherette packaging though. I'm so guilty of buying things because of pretty packaging)
> -Graphic Garden Palette in Fresh Cut
> - Smoke and Diamonds Shadow from Starflash collection
> - Metalblu Cream shadow


 
OMG i love lollipop loving iw/nymphette wore that this weekend to the CCO in williamsburg va i bought...
tempting eye palette
red velvet shade stick
Assemblage mineralize eyeshadow
Roman holiday dazzle glass
the half eyelashes 20lash
pink rebel lustre drops

from the richmond mac pro store
15 empty palette
fresh salmon(B2M)
Pervette(B2M)
130 brush
Humid eyeshadow

---oh and they had the ripe peach blush and the blossom blush


----------



## keodi

ilvoelv said:


> I picked up a ton of stuff today!
> 
> 
> 256382
> 
> 
> M·A·C Eye Shadow
> Girlie (S)
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $14.50
> 
> 
> 256382
> 
> 
> M·A·C Eye Shadow
> Antiqued (Vp)
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $14.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10817U
> 
> 
> M·A·C Mascara X
> Black X
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $13.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214869
> 
> 
> M·A·C Foundation Pump
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $6.00
> 
> 
> 
> 10895U
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Powder Plus Foundation
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc30
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 37024
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Fix' Fluid Foundation SPF 15
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $26.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 181272
> 
> 
> M·A·C Fix+
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $18.00
> 
> 
> 
> 177371
> 
> 
> M·A·C Brush Roll
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $45.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254170
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' Concealer
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $16.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10874U
> 
> 
> M·A·C Brush Cleanser
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $11.00
> 
> 
> 
> 121185
> 
> 
> M·A·C 191 Paint Brush
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $32.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 254156
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
> Nc40
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $29.50
> 
> 
> 
> M·A·C 'Studio Sculpt' SPF 15 Foundation
> Nc42
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $29.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 184278
> 
> 
> M·A·C Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M·A·C 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush
> No Color
> One Size
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> $38.00


Nice Haul!



Loquita said:


> You know, if it's not, then I would just call a Nordie's and ask them to do a charge-send.  They are great about that!!!
> 
> I know that my Nordie's is out of a color that I want, so I am just going to call another one and order by phone myself.
> 
> *devoted*, I actually did try the new MAC foundation...and I love it!!!  I agree with your friends - it also works for combo skin.
> 
> And the 130 = genius.


I'm glad you love the 130 and the foundation!



bimmer23 said:


> OMG i love lollipop loving iw/nymphette wore that this weekend to the CCO in williamsburg va i bought...
> tempting eye palette
> red velvet shade stick
> Assemblage mineralize eyeshadow
> Roman holiday dazzle glass
> the half eyelashes 20lash
> pink rebel lustre drops
> 
> from the richmond mac pro store
> 15 empty palette
> fresh salmon(B2M)
> Pervette(B2M)
> 130 brush
> Humid eyeshadow
> 
> ---oh and they had the ripe peach blush and the blossom blush


I cannot wait to get to the Willamsburg CCO they are always well stocked! they have a lipglass there that's hard to find hopefully they have it when I get there in 2 weeks. Good haul btw.


----------



## bimmer23

keodi said:


> Nice Haul!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you love the 130 and the foundation!
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to get to the Willamsburg CCO they are always well stocked! they have a lipglass there that's hard to find hopefully they have it when I get there in 2 weeks. Good haul btw.


 

  Yes omg they have soo much there....
 good luck they even have some of the style warrior and sugarsweet collection  well obviously lol from my haul and those lookboxes just eh sun siren and the suedctress but they dnt have Nymphette lipglass they had it in decemeber i bought like 3 then and they still have some hello kitty stuff


----------



## Loquita

My B2M haul plus a few purchased items from yesterday:







 L to R: Viva Glam VI l/g, Cha Cha l/g, See Sheer l/s, Lady Bug l/s, Studio Fix mascara (black), lip pencil in Brick


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I had a not-so-good day at work, so I stopped by the mall on my way home to cheer myself up. I got:

Azalea Blossom ombre blush
Soft Ochre paint pot
Trax eyeshadow (free!)
Colour 4 eyeshadow quad

When Nordstrom had the buy 2 get 1 eyeshadow sale, they charged me for an eyeshadow that should have been free. No one could figure out how to credit me back without messing up inventory, so the manager just gave me an eyeshadow free, plus the super sweet MA threw in a free Zoom Lash sample and a mini Rushmetal pigment from the holiday collection. Yay!


----------



## babyontheway

Purchased this week: Politely pink l/s, nymphette and oyster girl lipglass, love nectar lustreglass and whirl lipliner.  There are so many others that I want.  I hope Nordie's has promotion tomorrow.  I really need to try and find my perfect pink lipstick- my lips are so red that it is very hard to find something soft


----------



## devoted7

I bought studio finish concealer today!! hope it works


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a not-so-good day at work, so I stopped by the mall on my way home to cheer myself up. I got:
> 
> Azalea Blossom ombre blush
> Soft Ochre paint pot
> Trax eyeshadow (free!)
> Colour 4 eyeshadow quad
> 
> When Nordstrom had the buy 2 get 1 eyeshadow sale, they charged me for an eyeshadow that should have been free. No one could figure out how to credit me back without messing up inventory, so the manager just gave me an eyeshadow free, plus the super sweet MA threw in a free Zoom Lash sample and a mini Rushmetal pigment from the holiday collection. Yay!



Wow!  You gotta love Nordie's - no one touches their CS, in my opinion, so I am always happy to shop there.  

You got some great stuff!!  Trax is one of my faves (actually, it's a family fave - my mom and sister like it, too) and the Colour 4 quad is stunning.  Best thing since sliced bread.  Yup.  

Hope your day is going better now!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> Purchased this week: Politely pink l/s, nymphette and oyster girl lipglass, love nectar lustreglass and whirl lipliner.  There are so many others that I want.  I hope Nordie's has promotion tomorrow.  I really need to try and find my perfect pink lipstick- my lips are so red that it is very hard to find something soft



Nice choices!  I have the exact same problem with pink lipstick, btw - I have just found that we need to "play" a bit more with certain colors, that's all.  I would def. suggest looking at Myself lipstick with a soft pink lipgloss of your choosing on top (The ones you have would work, or if you want to try something new def. ger Glamour for All, which is a LE lipglass and it is perfect for Myself l/s).  And if you want liner, then def. do Subculture liner from MAC with that lipstick.

This works for me!

I was actually thinking about starting a thread about just this type of issue...


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - and just a shout-out to anyone who is interested in the new MAC Mineralize SPF 15 foundation.  if you are going to buy it online/sight unseen, I highly recommend that you buy _one shade lower_ than your normal MAC foundation shade.  I had two separate MUAs tell me this, and they were absolutely right.  For some reason the new foundation is coming out a bit darker than MAC's other formulas.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> My B2M haul plus a few purchased items from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Viva Glam VI l/g, Cha Cha l/g, See Sheer l/s, Lady Bug l/s, Studio Fix mascara (black), lip pencil in Brick


 
Those are some gorgeous reds!  So, you decided on Cha Cha?  I like it alot myself!
By the way, I also have Viva Glam VI l/g but it's darker.  Is this a new edition?


----------



## VanessaJean

Nice hauls everyone!


----------



## nwhite

Loquita said:


> Oh yeah - and just a shout-out to anyone who is interested in the new MAC Mineralize SPF 15 foundation. if you are going to buy it online/sight unseen, I highly recommend that you buy _one shade lower_ than your normal MAC foundation shade. I had two separate MUAs tell me this, and they were absolutely right. For some reason the new foundation is coming out a bit darker than MAC's other formulas.


 
Yeah, I got that from looking at the pics online.  Also, I think my foundation is a tad too dark right now in the winter and need one shade lower.  

I really want to hear some reviews on this from you all if anyone has tired it!


----------



## devoted7

I have Viva Glam VI and I love it!!! I want Cha Cha!!! Awesome haul 



Loquita said:


> My B2M haul plus a few purchased items from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Viva Glam VI l/g, Cha Cha l/g, See Sheer l/s, Lady Bug l/s, Studio Fix mascara (black), lip pencil in Brick


----------



## devoted7

Awesome haul!!! Make Up always makes everyone happy 



My Purse Addiction said:


>


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Those are some gorgeous reds!  So, you decided on Cha Cha?  I like it alot myself!
> By the way, I also have Viva Glam VI l/g but it's darker.  Is this a new edition?



Hey there!    Actually, the See Sheer is a gorgeous lustre formula coral (it's a very soft coral, in fact) - but I noticed that it does look very red in the pic.  Hmmm...Lady Bug is also a Lustre, and is a really great everyday red, not overly glam. After a long time wearing tons of nude lip looks, I am getting back into reds again.  I used to wear brick red matte Lancome lipstick everyday for years - I had this special elaborate application system that made the lippie virtually wear-proof for the entire day.  

I wonder how in the hell I did that.

As for the Cha Cha, I like it, but on its own it's virtually invisible on me - I got it to warm up Gaga a bit.  (I am on a mission with the Gaga, lol).  The Viva Glam is the Fergie one, as far a I know it's not new.


----------



## Loquita

nwhite said:


> Yeah, I got that from looking at the pics online.  Also, I think my foundation is a tad too dark right now in the winter and need one shade lower.
> 
> I really want to hear some reviews on this from you all if anyone has tired it!



You were right to follow your instincts about the shades, then - and I did write a mini review of the new foundation and brush a few posts back.  You might find it helpful.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Awesome haul!!! Make Up always makes everyone happy



Love love LOVE that quad!  Great choices!


----------



## devoted7

BUY 3 LIPGLOSS GET 1 FREE is confirmed on the Nordies website, but the free one you get is "Prrr".


----------



## babyontheway

Loquita said:


> Nice choices!  I have the exact same problem with pink lipstick, btw - I have just found that we need to "play" a bit more with certain colors, that's all.  I would def. suggest looking at Myself lipstick with a soft pink lipgloss of your choosing on top (The ones you have would work, or if you want to try something new def. ger Glamour for All, which is a LE lipglass and it is perfect for Myself l/s).  And if you want liner, then def. do Subculture liner from MAC with that lipstick.
> 
> This works for me!
> 
> I was actually thinking about starting a thread about just this type of issue...


Thank you sooo much  I will have to give that a try!  Have you tried gaga pink color?


----------



## babyontheway

devoted7 said:


> BUY 3 LIPGLOSS GET 1 FREE is confirmed on the Nordies website, but the free one you get is "Prrr".



just ordered some lipglass!  thank you!! Chanel used to be my addiction- but feel a new one coming!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Ok you bunch of enablers, I had to place a Nordies order, the free lipglass was too hard to resist, then $5 shipping with code BEAUTY for purchases over $50...

Soooo, got Viva Glam VI (I blame this purchase on *Lo*), a backup of Nymphette, Lust, and then the free Prrrr (which I was so excited about because I love it and lost mine just a week or so ago!  Also grabbed a Plushlash, which mine is starting to clump so was good timing for an order.

I love lipglasses, so how could I let this deal pass me by...


----------



## Mommyx2

Hi ladies!  I've been MIA lately because I'm on a ban.  I need to steer clear of any enabling.  Lol!  I just came to see if you guys know about the Nordies special, but devoted took care of that already.  She's the one who told us about the e/s special.  Between that and the spring stuff,  it's gonna take my wallet a LONG time to recover.  If the lipglass special was buy 2, get 1 free like the e/s special, I would've broke my ban to partake in the fun.  Whew.

I'm gonna go back and catch up on the threads.  Have a safe weekend everyone!


----------



## Iluvbags

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks for the info on B2M everyone.
> 
> What MAC shadows do you all use as highlighters? I have some UD ones that I use for evening but they are glittery. I have been using the whiteish one in the Smoke and Mirrors palette but it's getting used up. I ordered Ricepaper but it's a bit too yellow for a highlight for me. I like it as a shadow though. Any ideas?


 

Some of my favorite highlights:

All that Glitters
Blanc Type
Honesty
Arena
Vanilla
Naked Lunch


----------



## evilvietgirl

devoted7 said:


> BUY 3 LIPGLOSS GET 1 FREE is confirmed on the Nordies website, but the free one you get is "Prrr".




Is it the same deal in stores?


----------



## Loquita

evilvietgirl said:


> Is it the same deal in stores?



I was told that in stores you could pick whatever 4th l/g you wanted!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> Thank you sooo much  I will have to give that a try!  Have you tried gaga pink color?



You're welcome!!  

Yep, I have tried Gaga, and on its on it is a bit too blue in its undertones for me...so I have been playing with it a lot.  I like to line with Pink Treat l/l, fill my lips in lightly with the same liner, then put Gaga on top.  I then top it all with Cha Cha lipglass or Kumquat lipglass (Cha Cha keeps it in the pink family, whereas Kumquat makes it more of a corally pink).

This def. warms the shade up - hope you find this helpful!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Ok you bunch of enablers, I had to place a Nordies order, the free lipglass was too hard to resist, then $5 shipping with code BEAUTY for purchases over $50...
> 
> Soooo, got Viva Glam VI (I blame this purchase on *Lo*), a backup of Nymphette, Lust, and then the free Prrrr (which I was so excited about because I love it and lost mine just a week or so ago!  Also grabbed a Plushlash, which mine is starting to clump so was good timing for an order.
> 
> I love lipglasses, so how could I let this deal pass me by...



Hee hee.  

Prrr is the bomb, though - seriously.  It has been a staple of mine forever!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> Yep, I have tried Gaga, and on its on it is a bit too blue in its undertones for me...so I have been playing with it a lot. I like to line with Pink Treat l/l, fill my lips in lightly with the same liner, then put Gaga on top. I then top it all with Cha Cha lipglass or Kumquat lipglass (Cha Cha keeps it in the pink family, whereas Kumquat makes it more of a corally pink).
> 
> This def. warms the shade up - hope you find this helpful!


 
^ Great advice on how to wear Gaga *Loquita*! This is one of the ways that am going to attempt to make this l/s wearable for me. My Pink Treat l/l just arrived. Perfect timing!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> BUY 3 LIPGLOSS GET 1 FREE is confirmed on the Nordies website, but the free one you get is "Prrr".


 
^ Thank you for the info *devoted7*! I will be ecstatic if Nordies eventually does a lipstick promotion for MAC too.


----------



## devoted7

I controlled myself and didn't buy any lippies at all! I was contemplating on getting a back up of Electric Fuchsia! But Nordstrom online is now sold out. Guess it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## girlygirl3

Mommyx2 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA lately because I'm on a ban. I need to steer clear of any enabling. Lol! I just came to see if you guys know about the Nordies special, but devoted took care of that already. She's the one who told us about the e/s special. Between that and the spring stuff, it's gonna take my wallet a LONG time to recover.  If the lipglass special was buy 2, get 1 free like the e/s special, I would've broke my ban to partake in the fun. Whew.
> 
> I'm gonna go back and catch up on the threads. Have a safe weekend everyone!


 
I'm not on a ban, but I know what you mean about wallet taking a while to recover!  The lipglass promo is great but I just have too many to use up right now!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> My B2M haul plus a few purchased items from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Viva Glam VI l/g, Cha Cha l/g, See Sheer l/s, Lady Bug l/s, Studio Fix mascara (black), lip pencil in Brick



great choices love brick and lady bug



My Purse Addiction said:


> I had a not-so-good day at work, so I stopped by the mall on my way home to cheer myself up. I got:
> 
> Azalea Blossom ombre blush
> Soft Ochre paint pot
> Trax eyeshadow (free!)
> Colour 4 eyeshadow quad
> 
> When Nordstrom had the buy 2 get 1 eyeshadow sale, they charged me for an eyeshadow that should have been free. No one could figure out how to credit me back without messing up inventory, so the manager just gave me an eyeshadow free, plus the super sweet MA threw in a free Zoom Lash sample and a mini Rushmetal pigment from the holiday collection. Yay!



great haul! Nordies has great customer service!


devoted7 said:


> I controlled myself and didn't buy any lippies at all! I was contemplating on getting a back up of Electric Fuchsia! But Nordstrom online is now sold out. Guess it wasn't meant to be!


  devoted, did you try a free standing store in your area?


----------



## devoted7

^yeah they're all sold out


----------



## devoted7

Does anyone know...I'm an C4 in Studio Fix Foundation, but am NC30 in Mineralize Cream Foundation. Why wouldn't I be a NC30-35 in Studio Fix? TIA!


----------



## babyontheway

Loquita said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> Yep, I have tried Gaga, and on its on it is a bit too blue in its undertones for me...so I have been playing with it a lot.  I like to line with Pink Treat l/l, fill my lips in lightly with the same liner, then put Gaga on top.  I then top it all with Cha Cha lipglass or Kumquat lipglass (Cha Cha keeps it in the pink family, whereas Kumquat makes it more of a corally pink).
> 
> This def. warms the shade up - hope you find this helpful!



Thanks again- now I just have to wait for it to arrive at my doorstep so I can try it...   I think I am going to MAC counter today to see what else I can get my little hands on


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just ordered the 2 Viva Glam lipsticks...and I don't even like lipsticks!

Oh, and it looks like Bloomingdales has the Too Fabulous collection up already:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...68&CategoryID=18029&PageID=18029*1*24*-1*-1*6


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I'm liking those blush duos...


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> Does anyone know...I'm an C4 in Studio Fix Foundation, but am NC30 in Mineralize Cream Foundation. Why wouldn't I be a NC30-35 in Studio Fix? TIA!



the NC30-35 in studio fix may sometimes be too light or too warm so what a MAC MA would do is to go to a shade that has more yellow in it to bring out the undertones in your skin so it's more even, like the C4. I hope I didn't confuse you..


----------



## devoted7

^Thanks for the information! since I wear NC30 in Mineralize Cream Foundation, would it make a difference with C4 Studio Fix Foundation? For some reason, I feel like I look "more yellow" with studio fix foundation, so I would usually apply MSF over my studio fix to make it look better. Also, so far with the mineralize cream foundation, I think I fine...reason why "I think" because I've only wore it a couple times. LOL!


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> ^Thanks for the information! since I wear NC30 in Mineralize Cream Foundation, would it make a difference with C4 Studio Fix Foundation? For some reason, I feel like I look "more yellow" with studio fix foundation, so I would usually apply MSF over my studio fix to make it look better. Also, so far with the mineralize cream foundation, I think I fine...reason why "I think" because I've only wore it a couple times. LOL!



if you use the C4 studio fix over the mineralize cream foundation I think it'll make a difference because the mineralize cream foundation for some reason is a bit darker than mac's other foundations.


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> I just ordered the 2 Viva Glam lipsticks...and I don't even like lipsticks!
> 
> Oh, and it looks like Bloomingdales has the Too Fabulous collection up already:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...68&CategoryID=18029&PageID=18029*1*24*-1*-1*6



I know - I used to be a major matte l/s person, then I went to gloss and have been favoring that for years.  But now I am moving back to lipsticks (but lustre ones are my faves now).  

And the Too Fabulous Collection has a ton of Cremesheens and new lipliners!!!

I DIE - I have a Cremesheen and lipliner fetish!!!  

Why does MAC persist in torturing my wallet so?   

You'll be happy to know that I went and returned a bunch of makeup today, though - $120 dollars worth of stuff that I didn't need and hadn't used.  (Yep, _that much_).   

Time to re-allot those funds, muahahahahaha...


----------



## Needanotherbag

When does Too Fabulous launch everywhere else?  I must see those blushes and cremesheens.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I know - I used to be a major matte l/s person, then I went to gloss and have been favoring that for years.  But now I am moving back to lipsticks (but lustre ones are my faves now).
> 
> And the Too Fabulous Collection has a ton of Cremesheens and new lipliners!!!
> 
> I DIE - I have a Cremesheen and lipliner fetish!!!
> 
> Why does MAC persist in torturing my wallet so?
> 
> You'll be happy to know that I went and returned a bunch of makeup today, though - $120 dollars worth of stuff that I didn't need and hadn't used.  (Yep, _that much_).
> 
> *Time to re-allot those funds*, muahahahahaha...



can't wait to see what you get! I'm passing on the too fabulous collection, but I'll post my purchases from MAC liberty of London on Tuesday.


----------



## VanessaJean

What browns are must haves? I'm back on my ban tomorrow and want to place a small order tonight? What are your 3 must haves of any color? TIA!


----------



## Eclipse4

^The liberty of London collection comes out on Tuesday? Or are you going to a launch party?

Please tell me it's later because I didn't plan on getting any more Mac items so soon.


----------



## nwhite

Picked up at my CCO:
- Time & Space e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
- Mink & Sable e/s (Starflash)
- Raven eyeliner


----------



## keodi

Eclipse4 said:


> ^The liberty of London collection comes out on Tuesday? Or are you going to a launch party?
> 
> Please tell me it's later because I didn't plan on getting any more Mac items so soon.



I'm attending the pre-view party.


----------



## TygerKitty

Went to CCO again!

Got three eyeshadows and three nail polishes...

e/s:  shore leave and soft force (in the brown container) and then gilded ash brushed metal-x cream shadow; the nail polishes are girls will be girls, Boom!, and demi-blanc






Then, my e/s in 'vellum' from ebay FINALLY came (seller had to ship a second one cause the first one got lost in the mail! eek!) so I had to take another pic lol!


----------



## devoted7

keodi said:


> if you use the C4 studio fix over the mineralize cream foundation I think it'll make a difference because the mineralize cream foundation for some reason is a bit darker than mac's other foundations.



THanks for the information! I agree that mineralize cream foundation is darker.



Loquita said:


> I know - I used to be a major matte l/s person, then I went to gloss and have been favoring that for years.  But now I am moving back to lipsticks (but lustre ones are my faves now).
> 
> And the Too Fabulous Collection has a ton of Cremesheens and new lipliners!!!
> 
> I DIE - I have a Cremesheen and lipliner fetish!!!
> 
> Why does MAC persist in torturing my wallet so?
> 
> You'll be happy to know that I went and returned a bunch of makeup today, though - $120 dollars worth of stuff that I didn't need and hadn't used.  (Yep, _that much_).
> 
> Time to re-allot those funds, muahahahahaha...



WOW! that's a lot of returning! But it's better than not using them! I get the same way too! I still have some make up that I haven't used yet :/ Or I used it once. BOO! 



Needanotherbag said:


> When does Too Fabulous launch everywhere else?  I must see those blushes and cremesheens.



It's suppose to be launched this Thursday 



Eclipse4 said:


> The liberty of London collection comes out on Tuesday? Or are you going to a launch party?
> 
> Please tell me it's later because I didn't plan on getting any more Mac items so soon.



Liberty Collection doesn't release for another few weeks. I believe it's the 11th or 18th. I think 11th though. Could be wrong.



nwhite said:


> Picked up at my CCO:
> - Time & Space e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
> - Mink & Sable e/s (Starflash)
> - Raven eyeliner



awesome haul!



TygerKitty said:


> Went to CCO again!
> 
> Got three eyeshadows and three nail polishes...
> 
> e/s:  shore leave and soft force (in the brown container) and then gilded ash brushed metal-x cream shadow; the nail polishes are girls will be girls, Boom!, and demi-blanc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my e/s in 'vellum' from ebay FINALLY came (seller had to ship a second one cause the first one got lost in the mail! eek!) so I had to take another pic lol!



love the polish!!


----------



## devoted7

My friend went to CCO today for me and she's sending me some goodies! yayayayay! I hate that the closest CCO is 5 hours away! BOOO! I can't wait to get my goodies  Of course will post pics when I get it


----------



## TygerKitty

thanks devoted!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I'm attending the pre-view party.


 
Ooh lucky girl!  Please report!  I think (but am not sure) that I'll be passing up on the Too Fabulous collection, but I'm really excited about Liberty of London!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> What browns are must haves? I'm back on my ban tomorrow and want to place a small order tonight? What are your 3 must haves of any color? TIA!



Browns:
Handwritten!!!!!  (Dark brown - it's a must)
Wedge (Light/medium matte, warm brown)
Satin Taupe (So pretty - this is another medium brown)
If you want something funkier, get Club.  This is another must-have.  It's a duochrome and just beautiful - if you layer it over a plain dark brown cream shadow or pigment, it will look green.  Very cool.

Purples:
Fig 1
Beautiful Iris
Trax
Very Violet (this is LE and just great...I remember that you had it on your list before - if you haven't gotten it yet, I would go for it!)
A word to the wise:  MAC matte purples are generally disappointing, with the exception of Fig 1, which is a Matte2.  This is a big bummer for me because I loooooove purple shadows.  

A seemingly random color that I would highly recommend is Vex.  It goes with just about everything and I have never seen another color quite like it.  Not impressive in the pan, but gorgeous on.  Smut, Vex, and Club and three of MAC's most special colors IMO.  You can do tons with these three.  

HTH!


----------



## Loquita

nwhite said:


> Picked up at my CCO:
> - Time & Space e/s (Neo Sci Fi)
> - Mink & Sable e/s (Starflash)
> - Raven eyeliner



Wow, Mink & Sable is a great find!! I am still mad at myself for not getting that one when I could...I should have just bought the entire Starflash e/s collection.  Nothing compares to them, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I'm attending the pre-view party.



Massive jealousy!!!  

But I am really very excited for you...please please please come back with a detailed report for us - all I can say at this point is that I have seen just a few photos of the packaging and that alone is going to make it very difficult for me to pass that collection up.  It is so beautiful.  

Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the collection!


----------



## Mommyx2

Stopped by the MAC counter and got samples of the Mineralize foundation in NC25 and NC30.... and I broke my ban and bought the 130. I couldn't resist. :shame:


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> My friend went to CCO today for me and she's sending me some goodies! yayayayay! I hate that the closest CCO is 5 hours away! BOOO! I can't wait to get my goodies  Of course will post pics when I get it


please post! I love looking at everyone's hauls



girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh lucky girl!  Please report!  I think (but am not sure) that I'll be passing up on the Too Fabulous collection, but I'm really excited about Liberty of London!


I will! I am more excited about the liberty of london, plus I'm excited about my Williamsburg CCO haul next week.



Loquita said:


> Browns:
> Handwritten!!!!!  (Dark brown - it's a must)
> Wedge (Light/medium matte, warm brown)
> Satin Taupe (So pretty - this is another medium brown)
> If you want something funkier, get Club.  This is another must-have.  It's a duochrome and just beautiful - if you layer it over a plain dark brown cream shadow or pigment, it will look green.  Very cool.
> 
> Purples:
> Fig 1
> Beautiful Iris
> Trax
> Very Violet (this is LE and just great...I remember that you had it on your list before - if you haven't gotten it yet, I would go for it!)
> A word to the wise:  MAC matte purples are generally disappointing, with the exception of Fig 1, which is a Matte2.  This is a big bummer for me because I loooooove purple shadows.
> 
> A seemingly random color that I would highly recommend is Vex.  It goes with just about everything and I have never seen another color quite like it.  Not impressive in the pan, but gorgeous on.  Smut, Vex, and Club and three of MAC's most special colors IMO.  You can do tons with these three.
> 
> HTH!


great eyeshadow recs I love them all especially vex! graphology is a great matte2 purple I have 2 backups of that.



Loquita said:


> Wow, Mink & Sable is a great find!! I am still mad at myself for not getting that one when I could...I should have just bought the entire Starflash e/s collection.  Nothing compares to them, IMO.


love mink and sable. I got all the starflash colours from the first and second release..the texture on those


----------



## ItalianFashion

Are the scarves going to be sold in stores for liberty of london?


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *loquita*. I am going to check out all the shadows that you recomended!


----------



## MissTiss

I'm supposed to be on ban until Liberty of London!  Yeah. That's working...

Saturday, I picked up:
130 Brush
Amber Russe Lip Gelee
Jellybabe Lip Gelee
Soar Lipliner
Dervish Lipliner
Half-Red Lipliner

I'm just now starting to use lipliner.  LOVING IT!


----------



## devoted7

^hahaha being banned is hard! I've never used lipliner before, but I'm slowly getting into it! is it easy to use/apply?


----------



## Bridget S.

I am so annoyed that I missed the Nordie's LG sale. I want to ask your opinion. I actually looked it up and have spent over $700 from the same MAC sales associate at Nordies this past year, $300 alone on the Spring Forecast collection a few weeks ago. (I know it's absurd, I'm addicted to makeup!) She didn't call me for the free eyeshadow promo and I joked with her and made sad eyes, asked her why and she apologised they were swamped, but she definitely will for the next promo, she didn't call for this promo and unfortunately I didn't see it on here or Temptalia until Sunday. Do you think I have a right to be annoyed with her? I called her today and it was the same story, she was swamped and because it's passed, she can't offer it to me today. Am I over reacting, what's $14 in light of my total dollar amount?


----------



## devoted7

^I think she should have called you. I mean you bought from the same SA since forever and you spent sooo much money there! And for her to use the same excuse twice. hmmm. that's not cool. My SA's always calls me for upcoming promotions and such because they know I am a valid customer. And you spending over $700 from the same MAC SA would be consider a valid customer. I would be annoyed too, but again, I could also be overreacting. Maybe you can buy from someone else or elsewhere?


----------



## NorthStar

Had my face all done up just for fun yesterday at the Macy's MAC...mainly wanted to give a new foundation a try and get some application tips in the process.  So far, I am very pleased with the Studio Sculpt...I never realized that I may need a more moisturizing foundation than my good ol' standby Revlon Colorstay, but apparently I did AND I finally got a #187 brush to apply it with...and WOW!!!  Works awesome!  Will have to remember that I don't need to use much product to get great coverage, kinda overdid it today lol.  I wanted to bring home the concealer too but they were sold out of NW20, will have to check around for that one.

Here's the haul (minus the #187 brush that I used already):

Stacked 1 pigment
Viva Glam VI l/g
MSF in Gold Deposit...works nicely as a bronzer used sparingly of course.
Prep & Prime Skin...supposed to calm & smooth, even out redness.
Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW20


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> please post! I love looking at everyone's hauls
> 
> 
> I will! I am more excited about the liberty of london, plus I'm excited about my Williamsburg CCO haul next week.
> 
> 
> great eyeshadow recs I love them all especially vex! graphology is a great matte2 purple I have 2 backups of that.
> 
> 
> love mink and sable. I got all the starflash colours from the first and second release..the texture on those



OMG!!! I completely forgot Graphology!! You are so right - that is the BEST!!!


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Had my face all done up just for fun yesterday at the Macy's MAC...mainly wanted to give a new foundation a try and get some application tips in the process.  So far, I am very pleased with the Studio Sculpt...I never realized that I may need a more moisturizing foundation than my good ol' standby Revlon Colorstay, but apparently I did AND I finally got a #187 brush to apply it with...and WOW!!!  Works awesome!  Will have to remember that I don't need to use much product to get great coverage, kinda overdid it today lol.  I wanted to bring home the concealer too but they were sold out of NW20, will have to check around for that one.
> 
> Here's the haul (minus the #187 brush that I used already):
> 
> Stacked 1 pigment
> Viva Glam VI l/g
> MSF in Gold Deposit...works nicely as a bronzer used sparingly of course.
> Prep & Prime Skin...supposed to calm & smooth, even out redness.
> Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW20



Niiiiiice....and I have also learned pretty recently that using a brush lets you us less foundation!!  

Love the lipglass.  I just got that color (would have never picked it out, but the MUA recommended it) and it is beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> I am so annoyed that I missed the Nordie's LG sale. I want to ask your opinion. I actually looked it up and have spent over $700 from the same MAC sales associate at Nordies this past year, $300 alone on the Spring Forecast collection a few weeks ago. (I know it's absurd, I'm addicted to makeup!) She didn't call me for the free eyeshadow promo and I joked with her and made sad eyes, asked her why and she apologised they were swamped, but she definitely will for the next promo, she didn't call for this promo and unfortunately I didn't see it on here or Temptalia until Sunday. Do you think I have a right to be annoyed with her? I called her today and it was the same story, she was swamped and because it's passed, she can't offer it to me today. Am I over reacting, what's $14 in light of my total dollar amount?



ITA w/ *devoted*.  I would be pretty ANNOYED - no, I would be P*SSED OFF. (And I have worked in the service industry, so I tend to be more than lenient with those who work in it, but this not good).  Do you really like her otherwise?  If not, I would give your contact info. to another person at the same counter...maybe one of your friends works with someone there that they like?  

If you are angry enough, I would ask to talk to her supervisor and see if he/she can extend the lip glass offer to you retroactively.  

And if it makes you feel any better, I have spent that much on MU as well.  At least we look pretty.


----------



## Loquita

ItalianFashion said:


> Are the scarves going to be sold in stores for liberty of london?



Good question!  Because they are crazy pretty!!!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> I'm supposed to be on ban until Liberty of London!  Yeah. That's working...
> 
> Saturday, I picked up:
> 130 Brush
> Amber Russe Lip Gelee
> Jellybabe Lip Gelee
> Soar Lipliner
> Dervish Lipliner
> Half-Red Lipliner
> 
> I'm just now starting to use lipliner.  LOVING IT!



I won't tell on you, MT - and by the way, where have you been, sweet-cheeks? 

I am a massive l/l fan myself - my lips are not as defined around the edges as I would like, the liner really helps.  And Half Red is one of my faves.


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> ITA w/ *devoted*.  I would be pretty ANNOYED - no, I would be P*SSED OFF. (And I have worked in the service industry, so I tend to be more than lenient with those who work in it, but this not good).  Do you really like her otherwise?  If not, I would give your contact info. to another person at the same counter...maybe one of your friends works with someone there that they like?
> 
> If you are angry enough, I would ask to talk to her supervisor and see if he/she can extend the lip glass offer to you retroactively.
> 
> And if it makes you feel any better, I have spent that much on MU as well.  At least we look pretty.


She is that counters head, so I don't think I can go higher than her, other than someone who oversees cosmetics in Nordstrom. Other than that I do like her, but I am ticked about this, I am also really friendly with the other ladies at that counter and no one called me. I also don't have a Nordies card, I use my debit, so I am not tied to buying MAC from Nordies. I think I am going to switch. That same mall has 3 other stores that sell MAC. Should I write a letter or mention it to her (she always calls when a new collection comes out though! $$$) when she calls for the new collection on March 11th?


----------



## VanessaJean

I love the Stacked 1 piggies that I bought from the Spring collection but is there an easier way to apply? I felt like they were crumbly or something?? They looked nice on though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I love the Stacked 1 piggies that I bought from the Spring collection but is there an easier way to apply? I felt like they were crumbly or something?? They looked nice on though.



Thats how I feel about all the piggies, but since they apply and blend so well, I am able to forgive the crumbliness and all the fall out...


----------



## nwhite

Loquita said:


> Wow, Mink & Sable is a great find!! I am still mad at myself for not getting that one when I could...I should have just bought the entire Starflash e/s collection. Nothing compares to them, IMO.


 
I'm wearing it today, and it's a great color!  Reminds me a lot like Henna, (that's why I bought it) except not as gold.  There were some other great colors from the Starflash collection at my CCO.  I just didn't need to spend ANY more money


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> I love the Stacked 1 piggies that I bought from the Spring collection but is there an easier way to apply? I felt like they were crumbly or something?? They looked nice on though.


 
I read somewhere that it's best to put a drop of eye drop solution to your hand then dip a brush into the pigment then dip in slightly in the eye drops to moisten the pigment a bit.  Then you can foil it on to your eyes to prevent fallout.


----------



## krazydaisy

Hi! I'm kind of new to MAC, I don't wear their make up a lot. What would everyone recommend to start?


----------



## meechelley

I got my first MAC item ever! I was always so scared to go in the store cause alot of the MUA either looked really scary or really stuck up. But I went to the outlet (CCO) and found that they had a couple MAC items. So I bought the MAC 217 and the MAC Fix+.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* lms*! I will try that next time.


----------



## Bridget S.

My Nordies SA totally came through called me today and said to come in and she will do the promotion!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> My Nordies SA totally came through called me today and said to come in and she will do the promotion!



 (x10)!!!!

That is fantastic news! And while you are in there I would def. make a point of letting her know that you really appreciate  it - and that little touches like this keep you coming back.   

(Heh heh).  

Can't wait to see what you pick!


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah, and Too Fabulous is up on the website...I am a Cremesheen/Lipliner _fiend_, so this one makes me really happy.  

I just placed an order, keeping in mind that the Cremesheens are now permanent (phew):

Cremesheen: Double Dare; Richer, Lusher
Lip Pencils: In Synch; Mouth Off
Lip Glass: Kumquat (a second back-up...this is a pretty unusual shade for MAC and it works very well for me).  
And I behaved myself and stayed away from some other stuff.


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> Hi! I'm kind of new to MAC, I don't wear their make up a lot. What would everyone recommend to start?



Hi *krazydaisy*!  MAC is perhaps best known for its lipsticks, brushes, and its eyeshadows, so I would start there.  Do you have a free-standing MAC store near you?  If so, I would go in there and see if you can make a custom eyeshadow palette for yourself.  I would start off with a 4 shadow palette, and take it from there...going in on a weekday night or afternoon (if you can) is always a good idea, too, since the MAC counters and store get very busy on weekends.  Let the people there know that you are new to the brand.  

Start with some neutrals - if you look at the blog Temptalia, you will get excellent advice on what to start off with! 

http://www.temptalia.com/8-must-have-mac-neutral-eyeshadows

As for lipsticks, I would go into MAC with plenty of time and a bare lips.  Play around with what they have...and maybe take a friend with you whose taste you trust.  

I also check out Temptalia regularly for excellent swatches and pics of new colors and upcoming collections.  

PS:  If you are pretty serious about starting a nice makeup collection (regardless of whether or not you stick to MAC in the end), I would seriously consider investing in a few brushes.  There are some great threads in the Beauty Bar on which brushes people consider the most essential, and you can find similar info. on the Temptalia blog.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Loquita

meechelley said:


> I got my first MAC item ever! I was always so scared to go in the store cause alot of the MUA either looked really scary or really stuck up. But I went to the outlet (CCO) and found that they had a couple MAC items. So I bought the MAC 217 and the MAC Fix+.



Nice choices!  

You can't go wrong with MAC brushes, IMO.


----------



## bag_krazy

Loquita- Can you point me to the website that has Too Fabulous?





Loquita said:


> Oh yeah, and Too Fabulous is up on the website...I am a Cremesheen/Lipliner _fiend_, so this one makes me really happy.
> 
> I just placed an order, keeping in mind that the Cremesheens are now permanent (phew):
> 
> Cremesheen: Double Dare; Richer, Lusher
> Lip Pencils: In Synch; Mouth Off
> Lip Glass: Kumquat (a second back-up...this is a pretty unusual shade for MAC and it works very well for me).
> And I behaved myself and stayed away from some other stuff.


----------



## NorthStar

bag_krazy said:


> Loquita- Can you point me to the website that has Too Fabulous?


 
http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2187


----------



## bag_krazy

Thanks! 



NorthStar said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/collection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2187


----------



## MissTiss

Loquita said:


> I won't tell on you, MT - and by the way, where have you been, sweet-cheeks?
> 
> I am a massive l/l fan myself - my lips are not as defined around the edges as I would like, the liner really helps. And Half Red is one of my faves.


 

Hi, Love! I know; it's been a while.  My computer crashed, and then I was trying not to buy things...that didn't work.  So here I am.  :girlysigh:


----------



## MissTiss

devoted7 said:


> ^hahaha being banned is hard! I've never used lipliner before, but I'm slowly getting into it! is it easy to use/apply?


 
It is.  I didn't use it much until recently.  I've always had one or two laying around, but it was only a "special occasion" type thing.  But when Spring Forecast came out I noticed that this one Prescriptives lipliner I had matched Laugh A Lot exactly, I started playing around.  Of course, Px is discontinued now. 

When I was playing at MAC and saw the new liners coming out (my MA allows me to sneak peak) I got all excited.  They're very nice and smooth.  So then I had to go check out the permanant line and pick up one or three.


----------



## bimmer23

she should of called you doesnt matter how much cuz u are a loyal customer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lovemysavior said:


> I read somewhere that it's best to put a drop of eye drop solution to your hand then dip a brush into the pigment then dip in slightly in the eye drops to moisten the pigment a bit. Then you can foil it on to your eyes to prevent fallout.


 
Has anyone tried this? Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> (x10)!!!!
> 
> That is fantastic news! And while you are in there I would def. make a point of letting her know that you really appreciate  it - and that little touches like this keep you coming back.
> 
> (Heh heh).
> 
> Can't wait to see what you pick!


She was even greater because when I asked what lipglosses I could choose from she told me the lipglass, the lustreglasses or even a lipstick, because they were all the same price point! I chose Viva Glam VI SE back up, I  this, Culture Clash and Flashmode. For the lipstick I chose Impassioned! and then picked up Ploof and Sushi Flower and a back up Full Fuschia Blush. So she more than got a great commission, for her great customer service! She also showed me the new Cremesheens and Lipliners and Blushes, gorgeous! I set aside a few to compare on Thursday but the lip liners are a go!!


----------



## devoted7

^great news! 

I'm currently am "trying" to ban myself until the summer collection! I got quit a few things I still haven't used yet. I still need to take pictures of my new goodies but am kinda lazy :/


----------



## devoted7

MissTiss said:


> It is.  I didn't use it much until recently.  I've always had one or two laying around, but it was only a "special occasion" type thing.  But when Spring Forecast came out I noticed that this one Prescriptives lipliner I had matched Laugh A Lot exactly, I started playing around.  Of course, Px is discontinued now.
> 
> When I was playing at MAC and saw the new liners coming out (my MA allows me to sneak peak) I got all excited.  They're very nice and smooth.  So then I had to go check out the permanant line and pick up one or three.



good to know! I'm scared of trying! I'm horrible with lines! lmao!


----------



## i<3handbags

My Colour 4 quad and Studio Fix Fluid came yesterday, and my foundation pump and Zoomlash sample came today.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Liberty of London preview out on temptalia!!!! What are you going to get?

Birds and Berries e/s and english accents l/g is calling out to me!!! :O


----------



## i<3handbags

I want both blushes and one lipstick(Ever Hip), but don't know if I can get them due to funds. $$$


----------



## Izzy's Mom

evilvietgirl said:


> Liberty of London preview out on temptalia!!!! What are you going to get?
> 
> Birds and Berries e/s and english accents l/g is calling out to me!!! :O



Borough Grey and B&B e/s. Possibly Blue India n/p and P&P blush.


----------



## choozen1ne

it'sanaddiction said:


> Has anyone tried this? Sounds like a good idea!


I use eye drop or MAC Fix plus both work really well ,I prefer eye drops


----------



## babyontheway

Thank you!!



evilvietgirl said:


> Liberty of London preview out on temptalia!!!! What are you going to get?
> 
> Birds and Berries e/s and english accents l/g is calling out to me!!! :O


----------



## NorthStar

evilvietgirl said:


> Liberty of London preview out on temptalia!!!! What are you going to get?
> 
> Birds and Berries e/s and english accents l/g is calling out to me!!! :O



Oh you did NOT have to do that...LOLush:

...off to temptalia...


----------



## girlygirl3

evilvietgirl said:


> Liberty of London preview out on temptalia!!!! What are you going to get?
> 
> Birds and Berries e/s and english accents l/g is calling out to me!!! :O


 
I like Birds & Berries too!  Though she says it's tealer than Strike a Pose.  I would prefer something bluer, but the swatch looks so pretty!

Just going by her photos, I'm disappointed by the lippies.  I might consider Ever Hip l/s, but I'l have to try it first.    I'd also like to see how Dirty Plum blush looks on my skintone and I might give in to Prim & Proper!


----------



## holycooooow

finally got my Ripe Peach blush in the mail and I am loooooooving it!  thank you *Loquita* for the Macy's tip! You are the best!


----------



## devoted7

^yayayay! good stuff!


----------



## devoted7

I bought this a couple weeks ago...I know I'm a little late!

MAC 130 Brush & Mineralize SPF15 Foundation 







I've tried this a few times already, not sure if I'm feeling it as much anymore. It sure does take a while to apply! At least for me :/


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> finally got my Ripe Peach blush in the mail and I am loooooooving it!  thank you *Loquita* for the Macy's tip! You are the best!



  

I am thrilled that you love it!!!


----------



## keodi

Hi guys I just got back from the MAC pre-view party. I had a lot of fun. The models the drinks and the little finger foods yummy. anyhoo, this is what I got.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> I bought this a couple weeks ago...I know I'm a little late!
> 
> MAC 130 Brush & Mineralize SPF15 Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this a few times already, not sure if I'm feeling it as much anymore. It sure does take a while to apply! At least for me :/



Really?  Why does it seem that way to you?


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> She was even greater because when I asked what lipglosses I could choose from she told me the lipglass, the lustreglasses or even a lipstick, because they were all the same price point! I chose Viva Glam VI SE back up, I  this, Culture Clash and Flashmode. For the lipstick I chose Impassioned! and then picked up Ploof and Sushi Flower and a back up Full Fuschia Blush. So she more than got a great commission, for her great customer service! She also showed me the new Cremesheens and Lipliners and Blushes, gorgeous! I set aside a few to compare on Thursday but the lip liners are a go!!



FANTASTIC haul!!! It all worked out so well - she scratched your back, and you scratched hers.  I love it when everyone goes home happy.


----------



## keodi

I got frankly fresh l/g, english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, dirty plum blush, and blue india nail polish. The shadows were similar to ones I already own. Birds and berries is an exact dupe of starflash strike a pose so I skipped it. I have free to be, and the grey colour, is similar to my in the gallery quad from the make up art cosmetics collection. The lipsticks were gorgeous! and prim and proper blush very pretty!


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks Lo, I am super happy too! 

Keodi, they look amazing, can you swatch the deeper burgundy LG for us *please* ? : )


----------



## devoted7

Loquita said:


> Really?  Why does it seem that way to you?



I'm not sure. I'm giving it another week. This morning...it took me 10 mins to apply the foundation itself and with I do circular motions, my hand gets tired. LOL! Maybe I don't like it right now cause I'm not feeling so great this week. Who knows what it is :/


----------



## devoted7

keodi said:


> I got frankly fresh l/g, english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, dirty plum blush, and blue india nail polish. The shadows were similar to ones I already own. Birds and berries is an exact dupe of starflash strike a pose so I skipped it. I have free to be, and the grey colour, is similar to my in the gallery quad from the make up art cosmetics collection. The lipsticks were gorgeous! and prim and proper blush very pretty!



awesome haul!!! must see swatches


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> Hi guys I just got back from the MAC pre-view party. I had a lot of fun. The models the drinks and the little finger foods yummy. anyhoo, this is what I got.



Too cute!!! I am loving this packaging more than any other that I have seen from MAC - I am so glad that you had a great time, too - if anyone could appreciate a party like that, you could.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I got frankly fresh l/g, english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, dirty plum blush, and blue india nail polish. The shadows were similar to ones I already own. Birds and berries is an exact dupe of starflash strike a pose so I skipped it. I have free to be, and the grey colour, is similar to my in the gallery quad from the make up art cosmetics collection. The lipsticks were gorgeous! and prim and proper blush very pretty!


 
Beautiful!  I really do love the packaging!  Did you like the formulas of the l/g?  I can't wait to try these!  Are they available to test at the MAC stores now?


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I got frankly fresh l/g, english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, dirty plum blush, and blue india nail polish. The shadows were similar to ones I already own. Birds and berries is an exact dupe of starflash strike a pose so I skipped it. I have free to be, and the grey colour, is similar to my in the gallery quad from the make up art cosmetics collection. The lipsticks were gorgeous! and prim and proper blush very pretty!



You got the exact lipglasses that I covet!  Can't wait to see your swatches, woman.  

And the n/p is _killer_...

I am really interested in the following judging from Temptalia:
Ever Hip l/s
Grey Bough e/s
Frankly Fresh l/g
English Accents l/g

Prim and Proper blush - maybe

I will refrain from buying more just because the packaging is so freaking amazing.  I confess that I don't usually like it when MAC changes their packaging - it's almost never my taste - but this time it's .


----------



## Eclipse4

keodi said:


> Hi guys I just got back from the MAC pre-view party. I had a lot of fun. The models the drinks and the little finger foods yummy. anyhoo, this is what I got.



ooh aah, I can't wait. 

I am looking forward to the lipsticks and the I am definitely getting the blue mail polish.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Beautiful!  I really do love the packaging!  Did you like the formulas of the l/g?  I can't wait to try these!  Are they available to test at the MAC stores now?



I love the formulas! they're awesome! the collection will be available March 11.


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks Lo, I am super happy too!
> 
> Keodi, they look amazing, can you swatch the deeper burgundy LG for us *please* ? : )








here are swatches!


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> I like Birds & Berries too!  Though she says it's *tealer than Strike a Pose*.  I would prefer something bluer, but the swatch looks so pretty!
> 
> Just going by her photos, I'm disappointed by the lippies.  I might consider Ever Hip l/s, but I'l have to try it first.    I'd also like to see how Dirty Plum blush looks on my skintone and I might give in to Prim & Proper!



hmm not really, we were play can you tell the difference game at the MAC party. lol I'm a dork I know..:shame:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

keodi said:


> I got frankly fresh l/g, english accents l/g, in the groove l/g, dirty plum blush, and blue india nail polish. The shadows were similar to ones I already own. Birds and berries is an exact dupe of starflash strike a pose so I skipped it. I have free to be, and the grey colour, is similar to my in the gallery quad from the make up art cosmetics collection. The lipsticks were gorgeous! and prim and proper blush very pretty!


 
OMG, I absolutely love the packaging of this set! You got some great things! I think I will get the nail polish and a couple of the gloss.


----------



## evilvietgirl

keodi said:


> Hi guys I just got back from the MAC pre-view party. I had a lot of fun. The models the drinks and the little finger foods yummy. anyhoo, this is what I got.



Such great buys! I'd get stuff just for the packaging, but I'm on a ban till the end of April (Lent ><)

Edit: YAY! Swatches!!


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> hmm not really, we were play can you tell the difference game at the MAC party. lol I'm a dork I know..:shame:


 
LOL!  I can see that game going on!  Sounds like fun!


----------



## nwhite

devoted7 said:


> I bought this a couple weeks ago...I know I'm a little late!
> 
> MAC 130 Brush & Mineralize SPF15 Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this a few times already, not sure if I'm feeling it as much anymore. It sure does take a while to apply! At least for me :/


 
I heard that other people have gotten tired from applying it to.  Probably b/c the 130 is so small.  I'm still tempted to try it but maybe with my 190.  I really always go back to that brush for some reason.  Just gets better coverage.

I'm sorry you aren't feeling it.  Post another update soon!

*keodi* - love the glosses!!


----------



## keodi

nwhite said:


> I heard that other people have gotten tired from applying it to.  *Probably b/c the 130 is so small.*  I'm still tempted to try it but maybe with my 190.  I really always go back to that brush for some reason.  Just gets better coverage.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling it.  Post another update soon!
> 
> *keodi* - *love the glosses!*!



This is why I didn't like the 130 to use with this it's just too small and Time consuming. I love it for my creme blushers though. Thank you, the glosses are gorgeous!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> here are swatches!



Thanks for the swatches, *keodi*!!

Now I am in a dilemma...I LOVE IT ALL!!! The dark red l/g looks absolutely fabulous on you, btw.  

Next year I have to give up MAC for Lent.  This year it's only sweets - which is no fun, but definitely not as much of a challenge.


----------



## pond23

Great GLOL haul *keodi*! Thank you for the lovely swatches! You have reignited my desire for the Dirty Plum blush. I wonder how it would look on an NC15 when applied with a skunk brush. My wish list for this collection includes: Prim & Proper blush (maybe), Dirty Plum (again a maybe), Blooming Lovely l/s and Bough Grey e/s. The packaging is just too darn cute!


----------



## keodi

pond23 said:


> Great GLOL haul *keodi*! Thank you for the lovely swatches! You have reignited my desire for the Dirty Plum blush. I wonder how it would look on an NC15 when applied with a skunk brush. My wish list for this collection includes: Prim & Proper blush (maybe), Dirty Plum (again a maybe), Blooming Lovely l/s and Bough Grey e/s. The packaging is just too darn cute!



it 'll look good but a verrry fine hand. Prim and proper would look beautiful on your skintone.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the swatches, *keodi*!!
> 
> Now I am in a dilemma...I LOVE IT ALL!!! The dark red l/g looks absolutely fabulous on you, btw.
> 
> Next year I have to give up MAC for Lent.  This year it's only sweets - which is no fun, but definitely not as much of a challenge.



thanks in the groove is my favourite! and frankly fresh is a close second. you'll love them in person..


----------



## Bridget S.

Thank you Keodi!! The swatches are great! The burgundy is beautiful!!!


----------



## MissTiss

choozen1ne said:


> I use eye drop or MAC Fix plus both work really well ,I prefer eye drops


 
What kind of eyedrops? Just plain old Visine?


ETA:  ok, I JUST got done saying that I don't want much if anything from Liberty of London becuase after seeing the swatches @Temptalia I was sooooo disappointed.  I had been looking forward to this collection too. Hmph. 

NOW, after this thread, I want a gloss, a nailpolish, possibly a beaty powder and both makeup bags (see Specktra for pics! so pretty). 

Anyway, that's still better than my usual spending with MAC so it is practically ban-like.  Ooh.  Ban-Lite.


----------



## lovemysavior

it'sanaddiction said:


> Has anyone tried this? Sounds like a good idea!


 
Actually, I should've said that I've tried it and not that I just read it somewhere.  That is how I usually apply my pigments.

*Miss Tiss*, I use my contact lens refresher drops, but I'm sure Visine will work just fine.


----------



## devoted7

nwhite said:


> I heard that other people have gotten tired from applying it to.  Probably b/c the 130 is so small.  I'm still tempted to try it but maybe with my 190.  I really always go back to that brush for some reason.  Just gets better coverage.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling it.  Post another update soon!
> 
> *keodi* - love the glosses!!



Tiring for sure! LOL! Today I applied it. Did a lot of stippling and then blend it in circular motions. it was a lot better today! Maybe some days I like it and other days I don't. Who knows. LOL! But it did take me about 10 minutes to apply foundation this morning. The brush is deff. too small, wish it was bigger!


----------



## devoted7

my friend (also fellow tPF'er) went to CCO & sent me some goodies! I hate that the closest CCO is 5/6 hours away :/







-Blush Powder in Summer Rose (Rose Romantic Collection)
-Mineralize Blush in Cheek & Cheerful (Colour Craft Collection)
-Tendertone Lip Balms in Sweet & Nice, and Take a Hint


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> thanks in the groove is my favourite! and frankly fresh is a close second. you'll love them in person..



Now I have In the Groove to add to my list... 

I don't have anything like that color!

And I think that Temptalia still doesn't have all of the swatches up yet, either.  Eeep.


----------



## krazydaisy

That's a nice haul. I would like older MAC Cosmetics.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> my friend (also fellow tPF'er) went to CCO & sent me some goodies! I hate that the closest CCO is 5/6 hours away :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Blush Powder in Summer Rose (Rose Romantic Collection)
> -Mineralize Blush in Cheek & Cheerful (Colour Craft Collection)
> -Tendertone Lip Balms in Sweet & Nice, and Take a Hint



Ooo - I love the Blush Powder!  (Both the shape and the color - I love bright pink blush).  I am sorry that you live so far from a CCO...I wish that I didn't live so close to one!


----------



## Loquita

MissTiss said:


> What kind of eyedrops? Just plain old Visine?
> 
> 
> ETA:  ok, I JUST got done saying that I don't want much if anything from Liberty of London becuase after seeing the swatches @Temptalia I was sooooo disappointed.  I had been looking forward to this collection too. Hmph.
> 
> NOW, after this thread, I want a gloss, a nailpolish, possibly a beaty powder and both makeup bags (see Specktra for pics! so pretty).
> 
> *Anyway, that's still better than my usual spending with MAC so it is practically ban-like.  Ooh.  Ban-Lite.*



 

I feel the same way.  The fact that I don't have 3/4 of the collection on my running MAC wish list already is a small victory.


----------



## VanessaJean

Last MAC haul before my ban until July!
Shadows- Cork, Vanilla, Shroom


----------



## krazydaisy

Loquita said:


> Hi *krazydaisy*!  MAC is perhaps best known for its lipsticks, brushes, and its eyeshadows, so I would start there.  Do you have a free-standing MAC store near you?  If so, I would go in there and see if you can make a custom eyeshadow palette for yourself.  I would start off with a 4 shadow palette, and take it from there...going in on a weekday night or afternoon (if you can) is always a good idea, too, since the MAC counters and store get very busy on weekends.  Let the people there know that you are new to the brand.
> 
> Start with some neutrals - if you look at the blog Temptalia, you will get excellent advice on what to start off with!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/8-must-have-mac-neutral-eyeshadows
> 
> As for lipsticks, I would go into MAC with plenty of time and a bare lips.  Play around with what they have...and maybe take a friend with you whose taste you trust.
> 
> I also check out Temptalia regularly for excellent swatches and pics of new colors and upcoming collections.
> 
> PS:  If you are pretty serious about starting a nice makeup collection (regardless of whether or not you stick to MAC in the end), I would seriously consider investing in a few brushes.  There are some great threads in the Beauty Bar on which brushes people consider the most essential, and you can find similar info. on the Temptalia blog.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you for the information, it's very helpful. I did purchase one of the quads but forgot what it was called lol


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> Thank you for the information, it's very helpful. I did purchase one of the quads but forgot what it was called lol



No worries!  I hope that you are liking your quad choices!


----------



## girlygirl3

MissTiss said:


> What kind of eyedrops? Just plain old Visine?
> 
> 
> ETA: ok, I JUST got done saying that I don't want much if anything from Liberty of London becuase after seeing the swatches @Temptalia I was sooooo disappointed. I had been looking forward to this collection too. Hmph.
> 
> NOW, after this thread, I want a gloss, a nailpolish, possibly a beaty powder and both makeup bags (see Specktra for pics! so pretty).
> 
> Anyway, that's still better than my usual spending with MAC so it is practically ban-like. Ooh. Ban-Lite.


 
I feel the same after seeing keodi's pics!  I'm also after the make up bags!


----------



## nwhite

devoted7 said:


> my friend (also fellow tPF'er) went to CCO & sent me some goodies! I hate that the closest CCO is 5/6 hours away :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Blush Powder in Summer Rose (Rose Romantic Collection)
> -Mineralize Blush in Cheek & Cheerful (Colour Craft Collection)
> -Tendertone Lip Balms in Sweet & Nice, and Take a Hint


 
Oooooo, I would kill for some tendertones!  Mine just ran out .  Nice haul!



VanessaJean said:


> Last MAC haul before my ban until July!
> Shadows- Cork, Vanilla, Shroom


 
Great colors!  I use either vanilla or shroom everyday as a highlighter.


BTW, I just figured out how to do the multi-quoting! (lol!) I was wondering how it was done!


----------



## keodi

VanessaJean said:


> Last MAC haul before my ban until July!
> Shadows- Cork, Vanilla, Shroom



nice shadows!



girlygirl3 said:


> I feel the same after seeing keodi's pics!  I'm also after the make up bags!



the makeup bags were very pretty!


----------



## karester

devoted7 said:


> my friend (also fellow tPF'er) went to CCO & sent me some goodies! I hate that the closest CCO is 5/6 hours away :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Blush Powder in Summer Rose (Rose Romantic Collection)
> -Mineralize Blush in Cheek & Cheerful (Colour Craft Collection)
> -Tendertone Lip Balms in Sweet & Nice, and Take a Hint



I like the Lip Balms!  That stinks you don't have any close, now I feel bad for having so many near me.  Super nice of your friend to get them for you!


----------



## NorthStar

nwhite said:


> Great colors!  I use either vanilla or shroom everyday as a highlighter.



Me too!  Great shades.

Placed an order that says it will deliver on Friday...needed some instant late night retail therapy lol:

-Fix +
-Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone...supposed to help out with minimizing large pores on my nose, hope it works!
-A custom e/s quad with: Juxt, Swimming, Sumptuous Olive, & Lucky Green...feeling eager for St. Patty's day or something lol Love greens!
-Freckletone l/s
-Viva Glam V l/s
-Hush, Hush Rose l/g
-Blushcreme in Ladyblush...tried a creme blush for the 1st time ever last Sunday and loved it!

Now I just have to beat my husband home from work on Friday for sure hehe...

From Liberty of London, I HAVE to have the Bough Grey e/s, Ever Hip l/s, & Frankly Fresh l/g, & maybe Birds & Berries e/s.  That's about it...I think.


----------



## karester

Viva Glam Cyndi
Shimmermoss


----------



## devoted7

krazydaisy said:


> That's a nice haul. I would like older MAC Cosmetics.



Thanks!



Loquita said:


> Ooo - I love the Blush Powder!  (Both the shape and the color - I love bright pink blush).  I am sorry that you live so far from a CCO...I wish that I didn't live so close to one!



LOL!!! It's okay! I think  it's a good thing I don't live close to one. LOL!



nwhite said:


> Oooooo, I would kill for some tendertones!  Mine just ran out .  Nice haul!


 
awwww! I tried the tendertones not too long ago, they're very sheer. I wish It would show up a bit more to what it shows in the pot. Haven't tried the other one yet though.



karester said:


> I like the Lip Balms!  That stinks you don't have any close, now I feel bad for having so many near me.  Super nice of your friend to get them for you!



Thanks! Don't feel bad! It's a good thing!!! If I lived near one...I would probably be there everyday! ackk! But I heard the discount is great!



NorthStar said:


> Me too!  Great shades.
> 
> Placed an order that says it will deliver on Friday...needed some instant late night retail therapy lol:
> 
> -Fix +
> -Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone...supposed to help out with minimizing large pores on my nose, hope it works!
> -A custom e/s quad with: Juxt, Swimming, Sumptuous Olive, & Lucky Green...feeling eager for St. Patty's day or something lol Love greens!
> -Freckletone l/s
> -Viva Glam V l/s
> -Hush, Hush Rose l/g
> -Blushcreme in Ladyblush...tried a creme blush for the 1st time ever last Sunday and loved it!
> 
> Now I just have to beat my husband home from work on Friday for sure hehe...
> 
> From Liberty of London, I HAVE to have the Bough Grey e/s, Ever Hip l/s, & Frankly Fresh l/g, & maybe Birds & Berries e/s.  That's about it...I think.



awesome haul! can't wait to see pics 



karester said:


> Viva Glam Cyndi
> Shimmermoss



yayayay! you got shimmermoss! I remember us talking about it on twitter! have you tried it yet? Do you like it? please do tell


----------



## karester

devoted7 said:


> yayayay! you got shimmermoss! I remember us talking about it on twitter! have you tried it yet? Do you like it? please do tell



I haven't tried it yet, but I can't wait to!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Last MAC haul before my ban until July!
> Shadows- Cork, Vanilla, Shroom


 

Love, love, love cork.......one of my faves.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks gals. I love all my new shadows and I still have 3 ebay buys coming soon... Will post what they are when the arrive.


----------



## babyontheway

from nordies promotion- i received from ups today
naked frost l/g
cultured l/g
prr l/g (free)
viva glam vi l/g (SE)- my favorite!!!!!
creme d'nude l/s
and still waiting for viva gaga l/s


----------



## devoted7

^OMG! I want Cultured l/g!!

Went to Macy's to check out the Too Fabulous Collection...luckily I didn't care for anything from that collection! 

But come home with something little!





Studio Fix Fluid
Studio Finish Concealer


----------



## holycooooow

satin taupe e/s and smut e/s


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love both those!


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> satin taupe e/s and smut e/s



Those are two must-haves - I love them both!

I didn't actually have Smut until recently, but my MUA made me swear to buy it...and it is fantastic.


----------



## MissTiss

I gotta check out smut.  

I saw a sneak of Too Fabulous last week.  I'm just eh on it, which makes me EXTREMELY happy.  The pencils are beautiful though.  Might pick up a Cremesheen Glass.


ETA: I just looked at my first sentence.


----------



## Loquita

^ 

I agree - girl, you need some SMUT in your life!!!  

I checked out the Too Fabulous IRL as well.  I had already ordered some stuff, though - the lip pencils are amazing, def. back-up worthy, since a more than a few are key colors ( at least for me) that MAC should have in the regular line but doesn't (Hello, straight-up fuchsia lip pencil?  Deep coral pencil, anyone?)  Most of the Cremesheen shades seem a bit repetitive to me, but there are a few gorgeous ones.  I'll post a pic of my loot tomorrow!

The MUA in Bloomie's told me that the Cremesheens were NOT permanent, tho - I think she's wrong.  What has everyone else heard? 

Oooo...I hope that she was wrong...


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK Le Sigh I am still unemployed but did a small splurge-y on some favorites:

refills of PlushLash mascara and Penultimate liquid liner.
backup of Unbasic White e/s.  I swear this will be the first one where I hit bottom!


----------



## Bridget S.

PG, where oh where did you find Unbasic White??


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> PG, where oh where did you find Unbasic White??


 
Just on the maccosmetics.com website last week.  Not sure if it was in the goodbye section but probably...


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks for the hint, but no luck!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> Thanks for the hint, but no luck!


 
Yeah, big poopers.  After I posted that I checked the website again and didn't see UW there any longer.  booooooo .  My order just arrived ground today which is typically a week from when the order was placed so I guess between now and then it is now gone from the MAC site .


----------



## Mommyx2

devoted7 said:


> I bought this a couple weeks ago...I know I'm a little late!
> 
> MAC 130 Brush & Mineralize SPF15 Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this a few times already, not sure if I'm feeling it as much anymore. It sure does take a while to apply! At least for me :/





devoted7 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm giving it another week. This morning...it took me 10 mins to apply the foundation itself and with I do circular motions, my hand gets tired. LOL! Maybe I don't like it right now cause I'm not feeling so great this week. Who knows what it is :/





devoted7 said:


> Tiring for sure! LOL! Today I applied it. Did a lot of stippling and then blend it in circular motions. it was a lot better today! Maybe some days I like it and other days I don't. Who knows. LOL! But it did take me about 10 minutes to apply foundation this morning. The brush is deff. too small, wish it was bigger!



Ok, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that's 100% happy with the mineralized foundation and 130 brush.  The MUA gave me two samples of the foundation and I gave in and bought the brush.  I'm happy with NC30, which is what I normally wear in the Studio Stick, but man o man does it take forever to apply it!  I guess I'm so used to how fast applying NARS Sheer Glow with the Beauty Blender is.  I've worn the foundation twice, and the results are ok.  I can still see a couple acne scars on my chin though so I still need to use a bit of concealer.  One of the things I like about it is that I don't get oily for at least 7 hours.... but it may be because I recently switched up my skincare routine.  (I use the 3 step system from Clinique for oily/combo skin and  it!)

I'm seriously considering returning the 130 brush.  This will be the first MAC brush that I've ever returned.  It's soooo small and my hands cramp up when I use it to buff in the mineralize foundation.  I don't know what else to use the brush with.


----------



## pond23

^ If the MAC 130 brush doesn't work well with foundation for me either, I will probably use it with creme blushes and/or concealer.


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Ok, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that's 100% happy with the mineralized foundation and 130 brush.  The MUA gave me two samples of the foundation and I gave in and bought the brush.  I'm happy with NC30, which is what I normally wear in the Studio Stick, but man o man does it take forever to apply it!  I guess I'm so used to how fast applying NARS Sheer Glow with the Beauty Blender is.  I've worn the foundation twice, and the results are ok.  I can still see a couple acne scars on my chin though so I still need to use a bit of concealer.  One of the things I like about it is that I don't get oily for at least 7 hours.... but it may be because I recently switched up my skincare routine.  (I use the 3 step system from Clinique for oily/combo skin and  it!)
> 
> I'm seriously considering returning the 130 brush.  This will be the first MAC brush that I've ever returned.  It's soooo small and my hands cramp up when I use it to buff in the mineralize foundation.  I don't know what else to use the brush with.



cream blusher. The 130 is too small for foundation but it works great for concealing large areas though..


----------



## Mommyx2

pond23 said:


> ^ If the MAC 130 brush doesn't work well with foundation for me either, I will probably use it with creme blushes and/or concealer.





keodi said:


> cream blusher. The 130 is too small for foundation but it works great for concealing large areas though..



Thanks for the tip!  I'm going to wash it tonight and use it with my NARS cream blush tomorrow.  I normally use the 192 for cream blushes, but I'll give the 130 a try.

For those of you who bought the creme blushes from the Lillyland collection, which color did you buy and how do you like it?  My Macy's counter still carries them, but I wasn't sure if I should try them.  I swatched them on my hand and they were pretty bright.


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to MAC yesterday to test one of the blushes - Bi Tone which is the dark pink/orange combo.  It was busy at MAC so I ended up applying it on my own with a brush the MUA gave me.

It really is quite pigmented!  I think Lo mentioned this earlier.  I was pleasantly surprised!  

Anyway, I liked this color but I really wanted to see the two colors separately.  I only dipped the brush, I didn't swirl.  Could someone give me some tips?  Is it possible to see both or were they meant to blend?

I'm going to go back today to try another shade.  I really love these now that I've seen them IRL!


----------



## keodi

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I'm going to wash it tonight and use it with my NARS cream blush tomorrow.  I normally use the 192 for cream blushes, but I'll give the 130 a try.
> 
> For those of you who bought the creme blushes from the Lillyland collection, which color did you buy and how do you like it?  My Macy's counter still carries them, but I wasn't sure if I should try them.  I swatched them on my hand and they were pretty bright.



so sweet so easy, and joie de vivre? I think it's called? anyhoo those two were very pretty!


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> Ok, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one that's 100% happy with the mineralized foundation and 130 brush.  The MUA gave me two samples of the foundation and I gave in and bought the brush.  I'm happy with NC30, which is what I normally wear in the Studio Stick, but man o man does it take forever to apply it!  I guess I'm so used to how fast applying NARS Sheer Glow with the Beauty Blender is.  I've worn the foundation twice, and the results are ok.  I can still see a couple acne scars on my chin though so I still need to use a bit of concealer.  One of the things I like about it is that I don't get oily for at least 7 hours.... but it may be because I recently switched up my skincare routine.  (I use the 3 step system from Clinique for oily/combo skin and  it!)
> 
> I'm seriously considering returning the 130 brush.  This will be the first MAC brush that I've ever returned.  It's soooo small and my hands cramp up when I use it to buff in the mineralize foundation.  I don't know what else to use the brush with.



Don't return the 130 brush...if anything return the mineralize foundation. I talked to my MA Thursday night and told her that it took forever for me to apply the mineralize foundation with the 130 brush. She said it shouldn't take that long and if it is...it's the mineralize foundation itself. I had the foundation on me and she told me to return it if I'm not happy with it. So I did and I got studio fix fluid. I have to say...the 130 brush and studio fix fluid is 100x better! I mean I'm back to taking 6-8 mins on applying foundation! I think it was harder to use with mineralize foundation because it's cream? I'm not sure. But even my MA said it souldn't take me 10 mins to apply and my hand shouldn't be tired. But I think overall I wasn't happy with mineralize...I've used mineralize in general before and it has always had plenty of coverage, but this new one didn't. So back to the counter it went and I replaced it with studio fix...which I LOVE!!! Try the 130 brush with liquid foundation, I almost find it easier to use rather than the beauty blender...but still use both.



pond23 said:


> ^ If the MAC 130 brush doesn't work well with foundation for me either, I will probably use it with creme blushes and/or concealer.





keodi said:


> cream blusher. The 130 is too small for foundation but it works great for concealing large areas though..



I think if you use it with blush creamer, it would pick up too much, but again, I guess it depends on how much you want on you. But I agree, would be great for concealing large areas.



Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I'm going to wash it tonight and use it with my NARS cream blush tomorrow.  I normally use the 192 for cream blushes, but I'll give the 130 a try.
> 
> For those of you who bought the creme blushes from the Lillyland collection, which color did you buy and how do you like it?  My Macy's counter still carries them, but I wasn't sure if I should try them.  I swatched them on my hand and they were pretty bright.



OMG!! I Love Lillyland's Creme Blushes...you HAVE to get them while they're there. Since you're NC30 skin...you will love Joie-De-Vivre and So Sweet, So Easy (exactly like Illamasqua Promise Cream Blusher), and Florida. I have Joie-De-Vivre and Florida...I love them both! I don't have So Sweet, So Easy because it looks like Illamasqua's Promise. LOL!

But anyways, Joie-De-Vivre and So Sweet, So Easy (if you don't have Illamasqua's Promise) are MUST HAVE!!! You have to get it! Florida is very nice, but you will only need literally one stipple on each side and blend like crazy...you can also use it on your lips with look really really  nice! What I love about the Lillyland Cremeblends is that you can use them for both cheeks and lips.  

Yes, you're right, they do look bright...but it looks a lot better on your cheeks...just blend it in well and you'll look fine. For Florida, if you put too many stipples or don't blend much, you will look like a clown. LMAO! But I do like them all...just didn't care for the orange one. 

Also, they will last forever!


----------



## NorthStar

The online haul came yesterday!

-Lucky Green, Sumptuous Olive, Juxt, Swimming e/s (ordered a x4 quad for them but they are on backorder...)
-Ladyblush Blushcreme
-Freckletone l/s
-Viva Glam V l/s
-Hush, Hush Rose l/g
-Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone
-Fix +






Closeup of the lippies & blush...





A quick swatch...(NW20 skin)


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Nice haul, NS!  Ladyblush looks pretty!


----------



## NorthStar

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Nice haul, NS!  Ladyblush looks pretty!



Thanks!  Ladyblush is the first blushcreme that I've ever had, and I love it!  Just a tiny amount gives that "glow" that isn't too bright.


----------



## devoted7

^awesome haul! great swatches too!


----------



## Hielostar

From the CCO this week:
Sexy Shenanigans l/g set (Holiday '09)
Grand Entrance e/s 
Circa Plum pigment

I will be returning to Boston tomorrow, so I plan on taking one more trip to the freestanding store before I go back on ban until graduation.

Any suggestions for a good highlighting e/s and a good paint pot that I can use as a shadow base (I'm NW15)?


----------



## Bridget S.

Mommyx2 said:


> For those of you who bought the creme blushes from the Lillyland collection, which color did you buy and how do you like it?  My Macy's counter still carries them, but I wasn't sure if I should try them.  I swatched them on my hand and they were pretty bright.


I poopoo'd my MUA's request to try it when it came out "oh I hate creamblushes, they make me oily, blah blah bllah" then tried them and they are amazing. They are scary bright in the pan, but sheer out on your cheeks to the most amazing soft, natural colour! I was sorry not to get a back up of So Sweet, So Easy, it's such a pretty pink. Even Florida is gorgeous! They also don't break me out or clog my pores! 
I got the 130 on Thursday with Personal Style, Mylar for highlighting  and Strada. The way I have been using the 130 is quick, sweeping motions, not stippling like the 187, it sheers out the foundation, so light coverage. I love it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

NorthStar said:


> Thanks! Ladyblush is the first blushcreme that I've ever had, and I love it! Just a tiny amount gives that "glow" that isn't too bright.


 
Niiiice haul, NS!

And LOVE your 'tar & one-liner too!  Hockey & MAC = pure bliss!!


----------



## NorthStar

Pursegrrl said:


> Niiiice haul, NS!
> 
> And LOVE your 'tar & one-liner too!  *Hockey & MAC = pure bliss!! *



Thanks!  And ahhh so true.


----------



## nwhite

NorthStar - Great haul!! I've been wanting all the shadows you got too!


----------



## devoted7

I finally bought a foundation pump! yayayay! and also a lip pencil from the too fabulous collection


----------



## Hielostar

devoted7 said:


> I finally bought a foundation pump! yayayay! and also a lip pencil from the too fabulous collection



A foundation pump is very useful. What lip pencil did you get?


----------



## devoted7

^LOL! I figured that out the hard way! LOL! I got Boldly Bare...something neutral. It's my first lipliner ever. hehehe.


----------



## NorthStar

nwhite said:


> NorthStar - Great haul!! I've been wanting all the shadows you got too!



Thanks!  I always wanted to add a few more greens in the e/s collection, and just decided that I might as well pick four favorites and go for it!



devoted7 said:


> ^LOL! I figured that out the hard way! LOL! I got Boldly Bare...something neutral. It's my first lipliner ever. hehehe.



Yay!  I would love to grab that one, along with Naked & In Synch from Too Fabulous.  Love the neutrals!


----------



## Loquita

I have some pics of the new lip pencils and a few of the Cremesheens, but am feeling too yucky to post them (I have been passed out in bed all day with what must be the flu or a _very_ bad cold, yech). 

My verdict on the pencils:  They are wonderful colors! I actually like them all, which is rare since I am a lip pencil snob.   However, I would recommend that you be careful with the Naked and In Synch colors - they are pretty, but are best described as very light-colored and opaque, especially Naked, which could actually be used to "erase" your lips just like concealer (a very cool use, IMO, but not something you are likely to use every day).  If you are someone who likes your pencils to match your lipsticks perfectly, then get In Synch to wear with Viva Glam Gaga.  It's a spot-on combo.

Trimmed in Pink and Mouth Off in Particular are wonderful, at least for me.  Back-up material, since fuchsia and coral are staple colors and it's very hard to find pencils in these shades.

I will be checking out Boldy Bare next.


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> I have some pics of the new lip pencils and a few of the Cremesheens, but am feeling too yucky to post them (I have been passed out in bed all day with what must be the flu or a _very_ bad cold, yech).
> 
> My verdict on the pencils:  They are wonderful colors! I actually like them all, which is rare since I am a lip pencil snob.   However, I would recommend that you be careful with the Naked and In Synch colors - they are pretty, but are best described as very light-colored and opaque, especially Naked, which could actually be used to "erase" your lips just like concealer (a very cool use, IMO, but not something you are likely to use every day).  If you are someone who likes your pencils to match your lipsticks perfectly, then get In Synch to wear with Viva Glam Gaga.  It's a spot-on combo.
> 
> Trimmed in Pink and Mouth Off in Particular are wonderful, at least for me.  Back-up material, since fuchsia and coral are staple colors and it's very hard to find pencils in these shades.
> 
> I will be checking out Boldy Bare next.



Sorry you're not feeling well today Lo!  I wasn't technically sick today, but just felt tired & worn down from the work week I guess, and didn't do much of anything except sleep and watch the tube.:couch:

Thanks for the info on the lip pencils...will def have to check out Naked before buying it.  Thought it might be good for using with Creme d'Nude or Beigeland, as I was looking for something that doesn't contribute any brown or pink coloring to the l/s color itself, but I don't want for it to make my lip simply disappear either lol.


----------



## keodi

NorthStar said:


> The online haul came yesterday!
> 
> -Lucky Green, Sumptuous Olive, Juxt, Swimming e/s (ordered a x4 quad for them but they are on backorder...)
> -Ladyblush Blushcreme
> -Freckletone l/s
> -Viva Glam V l/s
> -Hush, Hush Rose l/g
> -Prep & Prime Skin Refined Zone
> -Fix +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the lippies & blush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick swatch...(NW20 skin)



nice haul!


----------



## Eclipse4

Wasn't azalea blossom sold out on the mac website? It is back up now, if anyone is interested. Ripe peach is still sold out though.


----------



## keodi

Eclipse4 said:


> Wasn't azalea blossom sold out on the mac website? It is back up now, if anyone is interested. Ripe peach is still sold out though.



maccosmetics.com replenished all of items including electric fuchsia what's taking them so long to get that ripe peach blush!


----------



## pond23

Eclipse4 said:


> Wasn't azalea blossom sold out on the mac website? It is back up now, if anyone is interested. Ripe peach is still sold out though.


 
^ Yeah, I was surprised to see that everything that was sold out from SCF was restocked except for the Ripe Peach blush ombre.


----------



## bimmer23

Wow i am about to buy electric fushia again!!! That is my fav beside nympette.. then get cha cha, bubble gum, nanogold, mouth off and trimmed in pink, and try kumquat lol hopefully 3 will be b2 macs...

Oh and this weekend i bought---lol and wore Partial to pink, 2 virtures and boldy bare


----------



## bimmer23

which mineralize duo is everyone buying if any?


----------



## MM83

I tested Naked l/l and In Synch l/l, debating on getting In Synch, but not sure if it's too pale. Plus I already have a Sephora liner that's a pretty close dupe, not nearly the quality though. Naked l/l was too pale for my coloring and I already own dSquared Lip Erase in Dim, so I don't really need another lip erasing product, as tempting as it is (my lips are very pigmented and I hate it).  I DID grab Fashion Scoop, which I love, love, love. My bestie got me hooked on it last year, after they sold out of it. So now I have my own!


----------



## bimmer23

me too


----------



## leslieluu

To Mommyx2 and those of you that are having trouble with the new mineral foundation it is the 130 brush IMHO, I'm loving the foundation but was having trouble with the application. I washed my 130 brush and lost a lot of the hair I called my MA and she said to bring it in she suggested I get the 191 brush instead as many people are not liking the 130 for the mineral foundation since it is so small. 
I've been having great results with the 191 brush, I spritz it with Fix+ and I can apply the foundation flawlessly super fast.


----------



## Loquita

I have been meaning to post these but was sick...here they are - my latest MAC haul (just one of many, hee hee):







L to R: MAC Cremesheens in Double Dare and Richer, Lusher; Lip glass in Kumquat (back-up...I am loving this color!!!); Viva Glam Cyndi (beats Gaga anyday...at least on me); Lip pencils in Naked Liner, In Synch, Mouth Off, and Trimmed in Pink

And a close-up of the pencils:






From top to bottom: Naked Liner, Mouth Off, In Synch, and Trimmed in Pink.  I know that I wrote about these a few days ago when I popped in here for a second, but I just wanted to repeat that while these colors are fabulous, if I were to recommend any of these four it would be Trimmed in Pink for sure closely followed by Mouth Off (I only put Mouth Off second because I realize that most folks do not share my obsession for orange/coral lip products).  

Trimmed in Pink and Mouth Off are _badly_ needed additions to the MAC lip liner selection, and a must for anyone who likes stronger lip colors or who wants to add some punch to their sheer lip glosses.  I am getting back-ups of these two for sure, since fuchsia & coral lip colors are my favorites next to the nudes (extremist, anyone?)  Naked and In Synch are also very cool, but not nearly as easy to wear (for me at least - they pretty chalky on, but can look cool once I play with them a bit).  But as I said, In Synch is a _perfect_ match for Gaga, if you are looking for a matching look.  

I am going to try out Boldly Bare next, because it is plummy brown and nothing that I have so far is working to my satisfaction with my beloved 5N lipstick.


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well today Lo!  I wasn't technically sick today, but just felt tired & worn down from the work week I guess, and didn't do much of anything except sleep and watch the tube.:couch:
> 
> Thanks for the info on the lip pencils...will def have to check out Naked before buying it.  Thought it might be good for using with Creme d'Nude or Beigeland, as I was looking for something that doesn't contribute any brown or pink coloring to the l/s color itself, but I don't want for it to make my lip simply disappear either lol.



Thanks, *NS*!   

I am glad that you got to rest a bit if you needed it...sometimes it's wisest just to listen to your body (I try to do this all of the time, but am not always successful).  

And yeah, you should def. check out Naked IRL before you buy - it is great for "erasing" lips, but depending on your coloring and needs it may just be perfect!


----------



## Loquita

bimmer23 said:


> Wow i am about to buy electric fushia again!!! That is my fav beside nympette.. then get cha cha, bubble gum, nanogold, mouth off and trimmed in pink, and try kumquat lol hopefully 3 will be b2 macs...
> 
> Oh and this weekend i bought---lol and wore Partial to pink, 2 virtures and boldy bare



I  your picks!! Mouth Off and Trimmed in Pink are the very best of the new LE lip pencils, Kumquat is right up there with my favorite lip glasses ever, and Partial to Pink is amazing!! (I actually wore it today, in fact).


----------



## Loquita

EEEEK!!!! *North Star*, your gorgeous swatches are making me want to buy Hush Hush Rose!!!!  (Not that I haven't been drooling over it for a while _without_ your help, lol).  

I wish that Freckletone looked as good on my skin as it looks on yours.  I tried it on for the billionth time a few weeks ago and it still looked like clear Chapstick on me.  

Somehow I bet that I am not the only one around here who does this..you know, try on something that you want to work repeatedly, only to be shut down again and again? 

Final thought (I am _clearly_ avoiding writing the exam that I should be writing now):  I just chatted with an online person at MAC and they confirmed for me that the new Cremesheens ARE permanent - I am just saying this because I have heard diff. things from MAC folks lately, and it was making me nervous.


----------



## devoted7

Loquita: awesome haul! love the lip pencils!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Loquita: awesome haul! love the lip pencils!



Thanks, m'dear!!

And FYI:  Liberty of London is up for sale at the Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's websites! 

(The colors are horribly represented at Bloomie's though).  I just happened to see it (cough, cough ) when I was buying something off of nordies.com a bit ago.  So I made an order (you all _knew_ I would, anyway). 

I will post pics when it arrives!! But I did restrain myself..I really really wanted the Frankly Fresh l/g, but I decided that since it was so close to the Spring Forecast Ember Glow that I would wait and see what it looks like IRL to see if it warrants the purchase.  I WILL get the makeup bag, though - it is the prettiest little baggie I have just about ever seen (that is, if the price is not ridiculous).  We'll see.  

The packaging on this collection is deeeeeeevine.  

Okay - back to exam-writing!


----------



## PrincessD

Here's my haul for winter 2010:

Mineralize Skinfinish - Perfect Topping
Mineralize Skinfinish - Petticoat
Beauty Powder Blush - Shy Beauty
Powder Blush - Notable
6 Mystic Cool Eye Shadows
Eye shadow - Glamour Check!
Lipglass - Steal My Heart
Lipglass - Hot Frost
Lip Pencil - Cedar
Dazzleglass - Get Rich Quick
Frost Lip Stick - Fantasia
Frost Lip Stick - Hipster
Pearlglide Eye Liner - Fly by Blu


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Nice! You got my 2 absolute favorite MSFs!


----------



## girlygirl3

*bimmer23 *- In the Mineral blush duos, I've tried Bi Tone and Chic Couple so far and I love them both!  I'd like to try some of the others as well, as I really only want one.  This will be a difficult decision.

*Loquita *- Such pretty colors-again!  I can't wait to see your order from the upcoming collection - I'm after one of their bags too!


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> EEEEK!!!! *North Star*, your gorgeous swatches are making me want to buy Hush Hush Rose!!!!  (Not that I haven't been drooling over it for a while _without_ your help, lol).
> 
> I wish that Freckletone looked as good on my skin as it looks on yours.  I tried it on for the billionth time a few weeks ago and it still looked like clear Chapstick on me.
> 
> Somehow I bet that I am not the only one around here who does this..you know, try on something that you want to work repeatedly, only to be shut down again and again?



I hearby enable thee to buy Hush, Hush Rose!!!!  LOL!!!

No really, it is such a gorgeous pink...a unique one for me too, as I don't really have anything else like it. 

And I totally understand _really_ wanting a color/item to work on you, but failing again and again lol!  I keep trying to make Lady Gaga work for me every time I stop by MAC...and it just doesn't.  It always looks like my lips are glowing neon no matter what liner or gloss I use with it.


----------



## holycooooow

Loquita said:


> L to R: MAC Cremesheens in Double Dare and Richer, Lusher; Lip glass in Kumquat (back-up...I am loving this color!!!); Viva Glam Cyndi (beats Gaga anyday...at least on me); Lip pencils in Naked Liner, In Synch, Mouth Off, and Trimmed in Pink



Kumquat is amazing!!!!


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> I hearby enable thee to buy Hush, Hush Rose!!!!  LOL!!!
> 
> No really, it is such a gorgeous pink...a unique one for me too, as I don't really have anything else like it.
> 
> And I totally understand _really_ wanting a color/item to work on you, but failing again and again lol!  I keep trying to make Lady Gaga work for me every time I stop by MAC...and it just doesn't.  It always looks like my lips are glowing neon no matter what liner or gloss I use with it.



Okay.  You got me - I am def. getting Hush Hush Rose - I keep on hearing that it's strawberry colored, and that convinced me.  

So the Gaga's a no-go...have you tried Cyndi, though?  

I actually find Cyndi waaaay more wearable for 99.9% of the population.


----------



## Loquita

holycooooow said:


> Kumquat is amazing!!!!



Agreed!! I bought 2 back-ups of Kumquat - a rarity, even for yours truly.  I love the fact that most people don't like tangerine-colored lip stuff in this case so it's more for us, muahahahahaha...

On the other hand, the fact that it's not selling out also means that it probably won't come back anytime soon.  Waaaaaaaaaaah.....


----------



## Needanotherbag

I saw the Liberty of London collection come out on MAC online this morning, and have had a rough few days so treated myself to a little order and overnite shipping.

I got:

bough grey e/s
blue India n/p
rhapsody in two mineralize blush (from Too Fab collection)

I really wanted the makeup bag, but I already own so many and can only use one in my purse and not about to change that out on a daily basis, so sadly passed on it...and I'm on a lippie ban, so had to ignore those pretty lipglasses.


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> Okay. You got me - I am def. getting Hush Hush Rose - I keep on hearing that it's strawberry colored, and that convinced me.
> 
> So the Gaga's a no-go...have you tried Cyndi, though?
> 
> I actually find Cyndi waaaay more wearable for 99.9% of the population.


 

Yay!  Glad I was able to...enable LOL!!!  I really think you'll love Hush Hush...it does look like a stawberry puree almost.  Yummy.

Haven't tried Cyndi yet, as I usually shy away from reds, but it has definitely crossed my mind.  When I go this weekend to check out the London stuff I might have to give it an official try!


----------



## NorthStar

Needanotherbag said:


> I saw the Liberty of London collection come out on MAC online this morning, and have had a rough few days so treated myself to a little order and overnite shipping.
> 
> I got:
> 
> bough grey e/s
> blue India n/p
> rhapsody in two mineralize blush (from Too Fab collection)
> 
> I really wanted the makeup bag, but I already own so many and can only use one in my purse and not about to change that out on a daily basis, so sadly passed on it...and I'm on a lippie ban, so had to ignore those pretty lipglasses.


 

Ooooh great stuff...I am curious to find out how similar Bough Grey is to Scene...hoping that it's different enough to buy!  I love greys.


----------



## Needanotherbag

NorthStar said:


> Ooooh great stuff...I am curious to find out how similar Bough Grey is to Scene...hoping that it's different enough to buy!  I love greys.



I am hoping its a true grey on my NW20 skin, since I already have Copperplate, and while I like it, I dont use it too much because it looks kind of dirty on me...


----------



## Loquita

I placed a LOL (nice abbreviation!) last night and then with the free shipping code did another small one today.  I am going to resist Perennial High Style despite my adoration for orange/peachy lip gloss.  I may cave once I see it IRL, but I have enough Kumquat to last me through a nuclear meltdown so I will pass at the moment.  

The makeup bags, however, are another story.  I currently own one (the smallest plain black MAC Soft Sac, and I love it).  I would like some more for traveling though, so I am going to take the plunge.  I've a feeling that they will go very fast.  I am also (finally) getting Hush Hush Rose, *North Star*!


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - and free shipping on any purchase at MAC.com with the code LIBERTY.  Should last through next Monday midnight.


----------



## PrincessD

Thanks those are nice shades!!



My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Nice! You got my 2 absolute favorite MSFs!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Thanks, m'dear!!
> 
> And FYI:  Liberty of London is up for sale at the Nordstrom and Bloomingdale's websites!
> 
> (The colors are horribly represented at Bloomie's though).  I just happened to see it (cough, cough ) when I was buying something off of nordies.com a bit ago.  So I made an order (you all _knew_ I would, anyway).
> 
> I will post pics when it arrives!! But I did restrain myself..*I really really wanted the Frankly Fresh l/g, but I decided that since it was so close to the Spring Forecast Ember Glow* that I would wait and see what it looks like IRL to see if it warrants the purchase.  I WILL get the makeup bag, though - it is the prettiest little baggie I have just about ever seen (that is, if the price is not ridiculous).  We'll see.
> 
> The packaging on this collection is deeeeeeevine.
> 
> Okay - back to exam-writing!


lo-Nice haul! love the lip pencils and cyndi lipstick! I have both ember glow and frankly fresh and they're not alike I didn't think. Frankly fresh is more nude and ember glow is more peachy? if that makes sense. If you want I can post a pic of both.


----------



## VanessaJean

My first eBay purchase from my tax money arrived. Smoke and Diamonds!


----------



## pond23

keodi said:


> lo-Nice haul! love the lip pencils and cyndi lipstick! I have both ember glow and frankly fresh and they're not alike I didn't think. *Frankly fresh is more nude and ember glow is more peachy? if that makes sense. If you want I can post a pic of both*.


 
^ I have and love Ember Glow, and I have been debating whether or not to get Frankly Fresh. I would love to see a pic of both colors. I have seen some swatches online, but I don't have a clear sense of what FF looks like yet. Thank you in advance *keodi*!


----------



## girlygirl3

Oh man, I'm fighting the urge to order!

Budget's tight and I still have Saks reward money, so I must wait!


----------



## pond23

bimmer23 said:


> which mineralize duo is everyone buying if any?


 
^ I ordered Two Virtues. The other colors seemed too warm for me. I am hoping that the one that I receive has more violet and less pink in it.


----------



## keodi

pond23 said:


> ^ I have and love Ember Glow, and I have been debating whether or not to get Frankly Fresh. I would love to see a pic of both colors. I have seen some swatches online, but I don't have a clear sense of what FF looks like yet. Thank you in advance *keodi*!










ember glow, top and frankly fresh bottom.


----------



## keodi

ember glow left and frankly fresh right.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, great hauls everyone.  I am so wanting more MAC stuff right now, but I have to play tight because I'm taking a trip to L.A this Friday for a fashion show, then going to some outlets on Saturday where they do have a CCO.  I have yet to get me some coral colored lip stuff though since I don't have anything in those tones whatsoever


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> My first eBay purchase from my tax money arrived. Smoke and Diamonds!


 
  congrats, VJ!!  S&D is the LBD of MAC e/s!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Lbd?


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Lbd?


 
oh sorry...little black dress .  Goes with just about anything!


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh! Love it *PG*! Can't wait to try S&D.


----------



## pond23

Ooh! Great pics *keodi*! Frankly Fresh and Ember Glow are different enough for me. Hee hee! My lip gloss haul from GMLOL will probably be Frankly Fresh and English Accents. I have my eye on Perennial High Style too. Thank you keodi! Frankly Fresh is prettier than I expected it to be.


----------



## keodi

pond23 said:


> Ooh! Great pics *keodi*! Frankly Fresh and Ember Glow are different enough for me. Hee hee! My lip gloss haul from GMLOL will probably be Frankly Fresh and English Accents. I have my eye on Perennial High Style too. Thank you keodi! Frankly Fresh is prettier than I expected it to be.



you're welcome, glad to help. Your picks are great though. I'm leaving to VA and tomorrow I'll be at the CCO! so, after that I'll probably go back and get perennial high style, and another fankly fresh lipglass.


----------



## leslieluu

Question to those of you who have the pigment stacked 1 from color fourcast. I'm an NC 35 (for reference) I got the stacked 2 and I love it, I have the opportunity to trade the quad 3 (purples which give me a bruised eye look) for the stacked 1 pigments any advice? Do you ladies love the crush metal pigments?


----------



## NorthStar

leslieluu said:


> Question to those of you who have the pigment stacked 1 from color fourcast. I'm an NC 35 (for reference) I got the stacked 2 and I love it, I have the opportunity to trade the quad 3 (purples which give me a bruised eye look) for the stacked 1 pigments any advice? Do you ladies love the crush metal pigments?


 
I love the stacked 1!  I toned down the darkest purple shade on there with the lilac one as a base, and it worked out pretty well.  Such a tiny bit goes a looooooooooong way, and I used some Fix + to help it adhere to the lid.  Of course some fallout always happens with this stuff, but a little touch up with foundation helps fix that up pretty well.  I also use a matte eyeshadow to manage the sparkly aspect of the pigments, by sweeping some in the crease.

Btw, I am an NW20 and have a problem with the red-purple toned shadows giving me that bruised look, so I know what you mean.


----------



## VanessaJean

I love my Stacked 1 but I don't have the purple quad so I can't compare.


----------



## leslieluu

Thanks guys I think I'm going to go for the swap.


----------



## productaddict

loving strobe liquid!


----------



## i<3handbags

I got the Shell Pearl beauty powder. It turned out to be the only thing I ended up liking from Liberty of London.


----------



## Needanotherbag

My LoL order came yesterday and I love India Blue n/p - its so pretty on, and I'm an NW20, so pretty pale and it still looks great!

Bough Grey e/s wasnt what I had hoped for, but I do like it.  It def has green undertones, which I do like, so I wore it with Soba today and it looks very nice.


----------



## nwhite

Wow, some stuff online is already sold out.  I might just get English Accents l/g.  Birds & Berries e/s looks nice.  Has anyone gotten it yet or seen it in person?


----------



## evilvietgirl

leslieluu said:


> Question to those of you who have the pigment stacked 1 from color fourcast. I'm an NC 35 (for reference) I got the stacked 2 and I love it, I have the opportunity to trade the quad 3 (purples which give me a bruised eye look) for the stacked 1 pigments any advice? Do you ladies love the crush metal pigments?



I'd do the trade, I didn't get the quad 3 for the same reason.

*nwhite*- Birds and Berries wasn't that great, it wasn't as pigmented as I'd like..


----------



## bonjourErin

Purchase from today!

- Frankly Fresh l/g
- Ever Hip l/s
- Lovelorn (lustre) l/s for back 2 mac
- Give me liberty make up bag (small)

LOOOOVEE the frankly fresh and ever hip


----------



## girlygirl3

I went to Saks today and I was disappointed to be told that they didn't get any of the make up bags.  

However, I did pick up Frankly Fresh l/g and a Too Fabulous blush in Chic Couple!  I'll have to go to MAC tomorrow to get the rest!


----------



## nwhite

evilvietgirl said:


> I'd do the trade, I didn't get the quad 3 for the same reason.
> 
> *nwhite*- Birds and Berries wasn't that great, it wasn't as pigmented as I'd like..


 
Hmmm, thanks for letting me know!  I was expecting it to be very pigmented too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I Laugh A Lot lipstick, LOVE it. It's the best shade for me.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Oh yeah Also picked up Shell Pearl Beauty power and Ever Lip l/s


----------



## Loquita

*keodi*, you are a goddess!!  

Thanks so much for the Frankly Fresh vs. Ember Glow swatches...they are definitely different enough to warrant a purchase.  

And my Nordie's order is coming tomorrow.  I am so curious to see some of the new stuff IRL - I could have gone to the counter last night but I had too many other errands.  

Great purchases, everyone!


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> *I went to Saks today and I was disappointed to be told that they didn't get any of the make up bags*.
> 
> However, I did pick up Frankly Fresh l/g and a Too Fabulous blush in Chic Couple! I'll have to go to MAC tomorrow to get the rest!


 
^ Unfortunately, only the freestanding stores and the MAC website are selling the GMLOL makeup bags. I ordered the medium. I hope I like it!


----------



## pond23

nwhite said:


> Wow, some stuff online is already sold out. I might just get English Accents l/g. Birds & Berries e/s looks nice. Has anyone gotten it yet or seen it in person?


 
^ So far Blooming Lovely, Ever Hip, Shell Pearl, the medium makeup bag and maybe one or two other items have sold out on the website. That was quick!


----------



## VanessaJean

I am hopefully going to get some MAC for Easter (fingers crossed) and I might try their lip products. What are the must haves? I perfer gloss to lipstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ So far Blooming Lovely, Ever Hip, Shell Pearl, the medium makeup bag and maybe one or two other items have sold out on the website. That was quick!


 
Thanks for the update *pond23*!  I was actually going to order the make up bag online but now I know I'll have to run out to the store!

I'm also going to try Shell Pearl.  I've never purchased a beauty powder before!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

How are you guys liking Ever Hip lipstick?? I've been hearing great reviews about it and i'm stopping by MAC on my lunch break!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I am hopefully going to get some MAC for Easter (fingers crossed) and I might try their lip products. What are the must haves? I perfer gloss to lipstick.



Hard to say as every color looks so different on each person...what colors do you gravitate towards?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Did you all see that more colors are being discontinued?  Should I order PinCurl and Cross Cultural e/s before they are gone forever?  How about Rich, Dark, Delicious n/p?  Are these worth getting?


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Did you all see that more colors are being discontinued?  Should I order PinCurl and Cross Cultural e/s before they are gone forever?  How about Rich, Dark, Delicious n/p?  Are these worth getting?



I would def. say no to Cross Cultural - it's very easily duped in the permanent line.  Pin Curl, however, is another story...it has a lovely texture, and goes with absolutely everything.  I am probably going to get a back-up of that one myself.  Every time I wear it, I like it more.  I haven't tried the n/p that you mention, though...


----------



## VanessaJean

Well I am very fair and have naturally reddish lips. I like dark pinks... Raspberry colors. I really don't wear a lot of lip color so I'm not sure.


----------



## bimmer23

Birds and Berries 
dirty plum-- better packaging then riveting collection duh!!
nanogold
blooming lovely
ever hip
yay lol....


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I am hopefully going to get some MAC for Easter (fingers crossed) and I might try their lip products. What are the must haves? I perfer gloss to lipstick.




Hey *VJ*!    I am a lip gloss fan myself, so I have some recommendations:

If you like Nudes, I would def. say try C-Thru lipglass.  It is very useful with a wide variety of liners and on top of different lipsticks - it can tone just about any color down and is very pretty.  I think it improves just about everything! If you like fuchsia and more of a creamy, opaque color, go for Pink Poodle - it is very pigmented and beautiful (and much more of a fuchsia without blue undertones than it would appear on the website).  If you want something in a classic (blue-based) red, then Red Russian is a favorite for a lot of people.  I don't care for it on me since I am olive-toned, but it looks great on cool-toned women.  A lot of people who want something in the pink family but that is a bit more subdued like Prrrr - it's a color that works on a wide variety of complexions.    Viva Glam VI is also great on a broad range of people.  It is a mauve with a lot of lavender undertones...I personally didn't think that it sounds or looks all that great in the tube but it is very pretty when applied.  The best peachy/nude/beige color in the permanent line is Entice, in my opinion, particularly if you are warm-toned.  I also used to like Oh Baby alot (it's bronze) but it is _very_ heavy on the multi-colored chunky glitter, just so you know.  Revealing is a nice, straight-up creamy caramel color that's easier to wear than Oh Baby.  

The lipglasses last longer on than the Cremesheens, but the Cremesheens in general have a more opaque consistency, are less sticky, and are just gorgeous in my opinion.  If you want to try one of those and like nudes, go for Boy Bait for sure - it is beautiful and very versatile.  Partial to Pink is my other fave (a soft, wearable baby pink), and if you want something with more of a soft reddish coral, try Double Dare.  If you like more of a true coral, then Richer, Lusher is very pretty.  These are permanent now!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Well I am very fair and have naturally reddish lips. I like dark pinks... Raspberry colors. I really don't wear a lot of lip color so I'm not sure.



Aha!  I just saw your reply, *VJ *- I like raspberry pinks, too, and would say if you want a sheer raspberry color def. check out Power Supply (it's a Plushglass).  If you want something _slightly_ more opaque, go for Hush Hush Rose (but it's LE, so you should keep that in mind).  The most opaque, creamy dark pink would be Loud and Lovely Cremesheen, and the best straight-up hot pink would be Pink Poodle.  True Babe is another hot pink that is LE right now, and it looks to be similar to Pink Poodle, but it is much less wearable IMO - the color is almost neon and you might have to play with it a bit to get it to where you would be comfortable wearing it, especially if you don't wear a lot of lip color.  HTH! 

Sorry that I keep on answering in novel-form.


----------



## terebina786

Today I got...

Style Blush
Coy Girl Blush
Trace Gold Blush
Huge Me Lipstick
Club e/s

...

AND the new Mineralize SPF 15 foundation... quite possibly my new fave!


----------



## leslieluu

Yesterday I got my Stacked 1 pigments (swapped my quad 3)
English Accents l/g (Liberty of London)
Perennial High Style l/g (Liberty of London)
Peachstock l/s (Liberty of London)
Shadowy lady e/s
Sun & Moon m/b
Two virtues m/b (which might be a tad bit bright...not sure yet)
I might go back today to pick up Frankly Fresh l/g


----------



## bimmer23

Loquita said:


> I would def. say no to Cross Cultural - it's very easily duped in the permanent line. Pin Curl, however, is another story...it has a lovely texture, and goes with absolutely everything. I am probably going to get a back-up of that one myself. Every time I wear it, I like it more. I haven't tried the n/p that you mention, though...


 
I was def thinking of getting pin curl and suave saluatations so pretty i love blues  nice


----------



## bimmer23

terebina786 said:


> Today I got...
> 
> Style Blush
> Coy Girl Blush
> Trace Gold Blush
> Huge Me Lipstick
> Club e/s
> 
> ...
> 
> AND the new Mineralize SPF 15 foundation... quite possibly my new fave!


 
i have been thinking about getting club i should hmm...


----------



## bimmer23

bimmer23 said:


> Birds and Berries
> dirty plum-- better packaging then riveting collection duh!!
> nanogold
> blooming lovely
> ever hip
> yay lol....


 

Why are ever hip and blooming lovely sold out!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

leslieluu said:


> Question to those of you who have the pigment stacked 1 from color fourcast. I'm an NC 35 (for reference) I got the stacked 2 and I love it, I have the opportunity to trade the quad 3 (purples which give me a bruised eye look) for the stacked 1 pigments any advice? Do you ladies love the crush metal pigments?


The Rose colours are quite unique, they are not super bright though. I don't know how to describe it, they are metallic and shiny, but not necessarily super bright if that makes sense!


----------



## Bridget S.

The Makeup bags are so nice, I thought they were printed plastic, but they are a plastic coated canvas, so you can wipe them with a damp cloth! Let me take a pic.
Nordies was doing a gifty today so I will pick up my stuff later. I am going to have the MUA do my make up for a night out tonight and she will use the bough grey and birds and berries!


----------



## krazydaisy

I am going to get my first mac order this week


----------



## Bridget S.

Not to be confusing, the gift is not MAC itself, just other items from other lines, and I don't know if it is a store wide thing either!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks* Lo* - I think I remember that Espresso was close to Cross Cultural, so took CC out of my cart.  I will get Pin Curl since I LOVE highlighters...do I NEED anything else LOL?


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* loquita*! Where are the Cremesheenes on the site? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## dee-dee

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks* loquita*! Where are the Cremesheenes on the site? I can't find them anywhere.


 
I believe they're a a part of Too Fabulous under "what's new"


----------



## evilvietgirl

HOTasFCUK said:


> How are you guys liking Ever Hip lipstick?? I've been hearing great reviews about it and i'm stopping by MAC on my lunch break!



I LOOOOVVEEE Ever Hip, got it yesterday and couldn't stop wearing it


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Thanks* Lo* - I think I remember that Espresso was close to Cross Cultural, so took CC out of my cart.  I will get Pin Curl since I LOVE highlighters...do I NEED anything else LOL?



Are you interested in stuff that's being discontinued?  If so, I would def. say go for Banshee...it is a reformulation of the old Banshee that had a lot of fall-out, and it is beautiful, very soft.  There's nothing like it in the permanent line, as far as I know - and it's a great highlighter or stand-along shadow.


----------



## Loquita

terebina786 said:


> Today I got...
> 
> Style Blush
> Coy Girl Blush
> Trace Gold Blush
> Huge Me Lipstick
> Club e/s
> 
> ...
> 
> AND the new Mineralize SPF 15 foundation... quite possibly my new fave!



I  Club and Hug me both!  Both are must haves from the permanent line, IMO.


----------



## Loquita

leslieluu said:


> Yesterday I got my Stacked 1 pigments (swapped my quad 3)
> English Accents l/g (Liberty of London)
> Perennial High Style l/g (Liberty of London)
> Peachstock l/s (Liberty of London)
> Shadowy lady e/s
> Sun & Moon m/b
> Two virtues m/b (which might be a tad bit bright...not sure yet)
> I might go back today to pick up Frankly Fresh l/g



How would you describe the difference between Perennial High Style and Frankly Fresh?  I am interested in both of those..TIA!


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> The Makeup bags are so nice, I thought they were printed plastic, but they are a plastic coated canvas, so you can wipe them with a damp cloth! Let me take a pic.
> Nordies was doing a gifty today so I will pick up my stuff later. I am going to have the MUA do my make up for a night out tonight and she will use the bough grey and birds and berries!



BEAUTIFUL bags!! I love them, and thanks for the pic -- I figured that they would go very quickly, so I ordered both sizes the first day they came out (I figured that I could return if I didn't like them).  I am so glad that I did this after seeing your pics.


----------



## devoted7

Bridget: the MU bags are pretty! I think that's the only thing I like from the collection.


----------



## Loquita

And here's my Nordie's haul - sorry for the grainy pics, it was pretty dark out when I took them.  







L to R: Bough Grey e/s; Shy Girl l/s; Ever Hip l/s; Peachstock l/s; English Accent l/g; Boldly Bare l/l

Some packaging close-ups...I wanted those of you who haven't seen it IRL to see how gorgeous even the cardboard packaging is!


----------



## Loquita

I like Ever Hip (I've already played with everything, lol), and I can see why it is so popular - it is very easy to wear, and I can imagine it working on a lot of different skin tones.  On me it is not very pigmented, and it reminds me in many ways of See Sheer, but with less color pay-off.  I had never thought to try Shy Girl but it was recommended to me but an MUA and I really like it.  It is much more shimmery than I expected, and a wonderful peachy nude.  Boldly Bare is a nice staple l/l color, but nothing earth-shattering compared to some of the other LE lip liner colors.  I do love the creamier formula on the new liners, though - I hope that the permanent line ones are reformulated this way...the big surprise from Liberty of London so far for me has been English Accent.  It is _beautiful_ on!!!  Great color pay-off, and absolutely unlike any of the other lip glasses.  Think Viva Glam Gaga but much, much more wearable (and a tad less pink - it has some lavender in it which normally looks horrific on me, but here it works).  This is the one item from this line so far that will likely earn back-up status for me.  

(I still haven't tried Frankly Fresh or Perennial High Style, though).

PS: Anyone going to depot their L of London shadows?  I know that I will use my Bough Grey more if I do so, but I am pretty reluctant to ditch the beautiful packaging.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> Bridget: the MU bags are pretty! I think that's the only thing I like from the collection.



You are sooooo lucky.  I wish that I could say the same.  This collection has a lot of peaches, which are my favorites.


----------



## Loquita

bimmer23 said:


> i have been thinking about getting club i should hmm...



Yes.  Club is  must.  Try it over a layer of dark brown cream shadow or paint point.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Are you interested in stuff that's being discontinued?  If so, I would def. say go for Banshee...it is a reformulation of the old Banshee that had a lot of fall-out, and it is beautiful, very soft.  There's nothing like it in the permanent line, as far as I know - and it's a great highlighter or stand-along shadow.



Oh great idea!! TY!


----------



## NorthStar

Loquita said:


> And here's my Nordie's haul - sorry for the grainy pics, it was pretty dark out when I took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Bough Grey e/s; Shy Girl l/s; Ever Hip l/s; Peachstock l/s; English Accent l/g; Boldly Bare l/l
> 
> Some packaging close-ups...I wanted those of you who haven't seen it IRL to see how gorgeous even the cardboard packaging is!



Wow Lo great haul!!!  I will have to give Shy Girl & Ever Hip a try (already had Peachstock on the list)!  They all look gorgeous.

How would you say Bough Grey compares to Scene?  TIA!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> And here's my Nordie's haul - sorry for the grainy pics, it was pretty dark out when I took them.
> 
> Some packaging close-ups...I wanted those of you who haven't seen it IRL to see how gorgeous even the cardboard packaging is!
> ]



I think the packaging is almost as good as the contents! Can't wait for my macy's and mac online orders to arrive!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- Love your pics!  I'm not sold on Ever Hip l/s either, but I haven't actually worn it yet.  I had Shy Girl l/s though and the MUA who helped me pair it with Fulfilled, a plushglass I believe, that gave it a nice shine!  I wore it for a while but decided it's not for me, so both l/s and p/g went toward B2M.
I think you'll like it a lot because of your love of the coral/browns!


----------



## karester

I went to Bloomies tonight and picked up:







Bulk Wipes
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
Birds & Berries e/s
Vex e/s
Blue India Nail Lacquer

Wasn't going intending to buy Vex. When I saw Birds & Berries, while I loved it, I wasn't sure how to wear it, the MUA swatched the two on my hand and they looked great together.


----------



## girlygirl3

For some reason, my pc isn't picking up my camera, so I couldn't download pics.  Anyway, my haul:

Give Me Liberty or London
-  Frankly Fresh l/g
-  Shell Pearl beauty powder
-  Make up bag in Medium

Too Fabulous
-  Chic Couple mineral blush duo

Back 2 Mac
-  Nymphette l/g
-  Tempting e/s

I'm on the fence about B&B e/s, but other than that, I'm all set until the Art Supplies collection with the beautiful Pearlglides!

ETA:  I wanted to mention that the Target pop-up shop in NYC with Liberty of London merchandise has already closed because they sold out of everything!  If you missed it, then show up at the Target stores on Sunday at the public launch!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Ever Hip, Perennial High Style and Frankly Fresh


----------



## evilvietgirl

Wow shell pearl and ever hip l/s are sold out online. That was fast! :O


----------



## choozen1ne

I got both Liberty blush ,Dame Desires and English Accents l/g  i have been really bad lately and bought way way too much MAC


----------



## *Jem*

I went crazy on Liberty of London!
I bought:
petals & peacocks l/s
blooming lovely l/s
ever hip l/s
peachstock l/s
prim & proper blush
shell pearl beauty powder
blue india np

and ruby woo l/s


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I went to Bloomies tonight and picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk Wipes
> Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
> Birds & Berries e/s
> Vex e/s
> Blue India Nail Lacquer
> 
> Wasn't going intending to buy Vex. When I saw Birds & Berries, while I loved it, I wasn't sure how to wear it, the MUA swatched the two on my hand and they looked great together.



*karester*, you may not have intended to buy Vex, but that was one smart buy!  Vex is amazing, it goes with absolutely everything.  It's one of MAC's best shadows IMO. My MUA made me buy it, lol - he thinks Vex and Smut are _the_ must-haves.

I went to look at the L of London collection in person tonight for the first time, and was relieved to see that Frankly Fresh and Perennial High Style were too much like other colors that I already have to justify the purchase.  _Phew._

I got some Shell Beauty Powder (love it as a _very_subtle highlighter - it has the softest shimmer).  I also decided to check out the Blooming Lovely l/s for kicks, figuring that it would be absolutely hideous on me.  Well, I surprisingly ended up _loving_ it so I got that as well.  Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Loquita

NorthStar said:


> Wow Lo great haul!!!  I will have to give Shy Girl & Ever Hip a try (already had Peachstock on the list)!  They all look gorgeous.
> 
> How would you say Bough Grey compares to Scene?  TIA!



I def. think that Scene is much more purple-grey, as opposed to grey shot through with a bit of green like Bough Grey.  The texture of Bough Grey is also softer IMO.  They are certainly different enough to warrant the purchase.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> *Lo *- Love your pics!  I'm not sold on Ever Hip l/s either, but I haven't actually worn it yet.  I had Shy Girl l/s though and the MUA who helped me pair it with Fulfilled, a plushglass I believe, that gave it a nice shine!  I wore it for a while but decided it's not for me, so both l/s and p/g went toward B2M.
> I think you'll like it a lot because of your love of the coral/browns!



Thanks for the tip, *girly*!  I will check out the Fulfilled...

And btw, what brush do you all like for liquid foundation?  Do you think that the new 130 would work?  I have been using it with my Mineralize Skinfinish Natural and love it for that.


----------



## bnjj

I only picked up the Blue India laqcuer today but will probably go back tomorrow for the Ever Hip lipstick.

I really wish the Pro Card could be used on the LE items (not that it matters for 2 items but with some of the collections the items I want really add up!).


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the tip, *girly*!  I will check out the Fulfilled...
> 
> And btw, what brush do you all like for liquid foundation? Do you think that the new 130 would work? I have been using it with my Mineralize Skinfinish Natural and love it for that.


 
Ya, let me know if the lip combination works!

As for liquid foundation brushes, I was using Sephora's version of the 187 brush.  I actually have not been using foundation for the last few months, but I'll start again because I was just told I've got hyper pigmentation going on!  I just recently purchased Sephora's airbrush face brush, #55, so I'm going to try that one next with foundation.

The new 130 seems to be too small especially if you're in a hurry.  This is what I'm getting after reading reviews.  I think that's the only drawback!


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


> *karester*, you may not have intended to buy Vex, but that was one smart buy!  Vex is amazing, it goes with absolutely everything.  It's one of MAC's best shadows IMO. My MUA made me buy it, lol - he thinks Vex and Smut are _the_ must-haves.



I'm glad I did get it.  I haven't worn either yet, but they looked so pretty together, I can't wait.

I'm kind of kicking myself, because when I mentioned I have the Viva Glam Cyndi, I was shown a Dazzleglass (I'm almost positive since it was the longer tube) that's pretty much identical.  I was never told what that was, and now I'm curious.


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> I'm glad I did get it. I haven't worn either yet, but they looked so pretty together, I can't wait.
> 
> I'm kind of kicking myself, because when I mentioned I have the Viva Glam Cyndi, *I was shown a Dazzleglass (I'm almost positive since it was the longer tube) that's pretty much identical*. I was never told what that was, and now I'm curious.


 
^ That piques my curiousity *karester*! I wonder which shade of Dazzleglass it was.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Picked up some pretty stuff from the Too Fabulous! collection.

Creamsheen Lipglass:
Richer, Lusher (gorgeous coral)
Overindulgence (nude brown)

Lipliner:
Mouth off (creamy coral)

Mineralize Blush Duos:
Bi tone
Chic couple

Bi-tone is one of the most unique blushes I've seen!


----------



## girlygirl3

HalcyonGirl said:


> Picked up some pretty stuff from the Too Fabulous! collection.
> 
> Creamsheen Lipglass:
> Richer, Lusher (gorgeous coral)
> Overindulgence (nude brown)
> 
> Lipliner:
> Mouth off (creamy coral)
> 
> Mineralize Blush Duos:
> Bi tone
> Chic couple
> 
> *Bi-tone is one of the most unique blushes I've seen*!


 
Oh I agree!  I tried on the same blushes and I chose Chic Couple, but I keep thinking about Bi Tone, too!


----------



## devoted7

awesome haul ladies!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, everyone's been busy! I'm trying to be good, but Liberty of London keeps tempting me, and these hauls aren't helping lol!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

My Purse Addiction said:


> Wow, everyone's been busy! I'm trying to be good, but Liberty of London keeps tempting me, and these hauls aren't helping lol!



I  made the "mistake" of going into Target this afternoon and trying on just about all of the Liberty collections. Needless to say, I now have clothes to match the makeup! It is one of the best designed/constructed lines yet to appear at Target. I can see why the Popup Shop in NYC sold out in 2 days!


----------



## Cheryl

Today i picked up another blue india polish (backup) Shell Pearl Beauty powder, and bough grey shadow =)


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *keodi*, you are a goddess!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the Frankly Fresh vs. Ember Glow swatches...they are definitely different enough to warrant a purchase.
> 
> And my Nordie's order is coming tomorrow. I am so curious to see some of the new stuff IRL - I could have gone to the counter last night but I had too many other errands.
> 
> Great purchases, everyone!


 
you're welcome frankly fresh is definately worth getting!



Loquita said:


> Hey *VJ*!  *I am a lip gloss fan myself, so I have some recommendations:*
> 
> If you like Nudes, I would def. say try *C-Thru lipglass*. It is very useful with a wide variety of liners and on top of different lipsticks - it can tone just about any color down and is very pretty. I think it improves just about everything! If you like fuchsia and more of a creamy, opaque color, go for Pink Poodle - it is very pigmented and beautiful (and much more of a fuchsia without blue undertones than it would appear on the website). If you want something in a classic (blue-based) red,* then Red Russian is a favorite for a lot of people.* *I don't care for it on me since I am olive-toned, but it looks great on cool-toned women*. A lot of people who want something in the pink family but that is *a bit more subdued like Prrrr - it's a color that works on a wide variety of complexions.* *Viva Glam VI is also great on a broad range of people. It is a mauve with a lot of lavender undertones...I personally didn't think that it sounds or looks all that great in the tube but it is very pretty when applied. The best peachy/nude/beige color in the permanent line is Entice,* in my opinion, particularly if you are warm-toned. *I also used to like Oh Baby alot (it's bronze) but it is very heavy on the multi-colored chunky glitter, just so you know. *Revealing is a nice, straight-up creamy caramel color that's easier to wear than Oh Baby.
> 
> The lipglasses last longer on than the Cremesheens, but the Cremesheens in general have a more opaque consistency, are less sticky, and are just gorgeous in my opinion. If you want to try one of those and like nudes, go for Boy Bait for sure - it is beautiful and very versatile. Partial to Pink is my other fave (a soft, wearable baby pink), and if you want something with more of a soft reddish coral, try Double Dare. If you like more of a true coral, then Richer, Lusher is very pretty. These are permanent now!


Lo, you have great makeup taste great lipglass recommendations. I didn't like russian red at first but after experimenting with it( using night moth lip pencil to shade in my lips then use russian red on top it looked great! in my 20s I loved oh baby now not so much for the reason you mentioned I'm not into glitter not so much anymore, the same for nico which is now discontinued anyways..I love nude, berry, and red lips usually. for my nude lipglass I love chai! 



Bridget S. said:


> Not to be confusing, the gift is not MAC itself, just other items from other lines, and I don't know if it is a store wide thing either!


 great purchase Bridget! I love the makeup bag I think I'll pick one up tomorrow..
I went to the williamsburg CCO this weekend, and got 2 palettes from holiday 09 smoke and mirrors and a purple like quad I can't think of the name right this second, also I found an oldie but goodie real desire lipglass it's a berry red with tiny red reflects shimmer. This was popular with the mac originals collection and it's a very hard find and I also got some MAC full size brushes for my travel brush roll(I hate most travel brush sets most of them are in poor quality even the sigma sets)..


----------



## keodi

karester said:


> I went to Bloomies tonight and picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk Wipes
> Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
> Birds & Berries e/s
> Vex e/s
> Blue India Nail Lacquer
> 
> Wasn't going intending to buy Vex. When I saw Birds & Berries, while I loved it, I wasn't sure how to wear it, the MUA swatched the two on my hand and they looked great together.


great haul love the picks!



girlygirl3 said:


> For some reason, my pc isn't picking up my camera, so I couldn't download pics. Anyway, my haul:
> 
> Give Me Liberty or London
> - Frankly Fresh l/g
> - Shell Pearl beauty powder
> - Make up bag in Medium
> 
> Too Fabulous
> - Chic Couple mineral blush duo
> 
> Back 2 Mac
> - Nymphette l/g
> - Tempting e/s
> 
> I'm on the fence about B&B e/s, but other than that, I'm all set until the Art Supplies collection with the beautiful Pearlglides!
> 
> ETA: I wanted to mention that the Target pop-up shop in NYC with Liberty of London merchandise has already closed because they sold out of everything! If you missed it, then show up at the Target stores on Sunday at the public launch!


very nice haul!



Bag Lady 923 said:


> Ever Hip, Perennial High Style and Frankly Fresh


great picks!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ladies what are the odds that any of these 120 Pro Pallettes on ebay are real?? Does MAC even make such a thing?? I know there is an "Authenticate This" section in Beauty but it doesn't seem to be visited all that much.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> great purchase Bridget! I love the makeup bag I think I'll pick one up tomorrow..
> I went to the williamsburg CCO this weekend, and got 2 palettes from holiday 09 smoke and mirrors and a purple like quad I can't think of the name right this second, also I found an oldie but goodie real desire lipglass it's a berry red with tiny red reflects shimmer. This was popular with the mac originals collection and it's a very hard find and I also got some MAC full size brushes for my travel brush roll*(I hate most travel brush sets most of them are in poor quality even the sigma sets*)..


 
Wow, funny that you mentioned the sigma travel sets.  I did get a set and one of the handles on one of the brushes came loose!   Now I don't know if I'll move on to their full size ones.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I'm glad I did get it.  I haven't worn either yet, but they looked so pretty together, I can't wait.
> 
> I'm kind of kicking myself, because when I mentioned I have the Viva Glam Cyndi, I was shown a Dazzleglass (I'm almost positive since it was the longer tube) that's pretty much identical.  I was never told what that was, and now I'm curious.



I think that you are talking about the Cremesheen (one of the newer ones) called Double Dare - it is almost _exactly _like VG Cyndi, but it is not as long-lasting and it's shinier/stickier.  I have both, and love them each! 

That said, you were smart to get the Cyndi, since it's not permanent (Double Dare is) and lasts much longer when applied.


----------



## Loquita

buzzytoes said:


> Ladies what are the odds that any of these 120 Pro Pallettes on ebay are real?? Does MAC even make such a thing?? I know there is an "Authenticate This" section in Beauty but it doesn't seem to be visited all that much.



I am not sure - can you post a link, please?  If I were you and I wanted to be sure, I would call up or stop by your favorite MAC counter and ask someone there. 

I have seen A LOT of nasty fake MAC on *bay and Bonanzle!


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> Today i picked up another blue india polish (backup) Shell Pearl Beauty powder, and bough grey shadow =)



Smart to get the Blue India n/p!  If I weren't so lazy about painting my fingernails (my toes are always done for sandal weather, though) I would have bought that one, too.  It is one of the best blues I have seen yet.  

And Bough Grey is officially OOS on the website.


----------



## Loquita

HalcyonGirl said:


> Picked up some pretty stuff from the Too Fabulous! collection.
> 
> Creamsheen Lipglass:
> Richer, Lusher (gorgeous coral)
> Overindulgence (nude brown)
> 
> Lipliner:
> Mouth off (creamy coral)
> 
> Mineralize Blush Duos:
> Bi tone
> Chic couple
> 
> Bi-tone is one of the most unique blushes I've seen!



I  your lipliners and Cremesheen choices!  (I love nudes and corals).


----------



## Loquita

My mini-haul from last night's outing:






Shell Beauty Powder , Blooming Lovely l/s 

And another pic of the packaging:


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> you're welcome frankly fresh is definately worth getting!
> 
> 
> Lo, you have great makeup taste great lipglass recommendations. I didn't like russian red at first but after experimenting with it( using night moth lip pencil to shade in my lips then use russian red on top it looked great! in my 20s I loved oh baby now not so much for the reason you mentioned I'm not into glitter not so much anymore, the same for nico which is now discontinued anyways..I love nude, berry, and red lips usually. for my nude lipglass I love chai!
> 
> 
> great purchase Bridget! I love the makeup bag I think I'll pick one up tomorrow..
> I went to the williamsburg CCO this weekend, and got 2 palettes from holiday 09 smoke and mirrors and a purple like quad I can't think of the name right this second, also I found an oldie but goodie real desire lipglass it's a berry red with tiny red reflects shimmer. This was popular with the mac originals collection and it's a very hard find and I also got some MAC full size brushes for my travel brush roll(I hate most travel brush sets most of them are in poor quality even the sigma sets)..



Great finds at the Williamsburg CCO!!!  Smoke and Mirrors is fantastic!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> I  made the "mistake" of going into Target this afternoon and trying on just about all of the Liberty collections. Needless to say, I now have clothes to match the makeup! It is one of the best designed/constructed lines yet to appear at Target. I can see why the Popup Shop in NYC sold out in 2 days!



I am going to try avoiding Target until it's gone - and I heard the same thing about the Liberty collection - that it was one of Target's very best!  

Whatcha get???


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Ya, let me know if the lip combination works!
> 
> As for liquid foundation brushes, I was using Sephora's version of the 187 brush.  I actually have not been using foundation for the last few months, but I'll start again because I was just told I've got hyper pigmentation going on!  I just recently purchased Sephora's airbrush face brush, #55, so I'm going to try that one next with foundation.
> 
> The new 130 seems to be too small especially if you're in a hurry.  This is what I'm getting after reading reviews.  I think that's the only drawback!



Thanks for the foundation brush tip!  I will try my MAC 130 first.

And I commiserate on the hyper pigmentation, I truly do.  

It is the bane of my skincare existence.  All I can say is:  SPF!!! SPF!!! SPF!!


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


> I think that you are talking about the Cremesheen (one of the newer ones) called Double Dare - it is almost _exactly _like VG Cyndi, but it is not as long-lasting and it's shinier/stickier.  I have both, and love them each!
> 
> That said, you were smart to get the Cyndi, since it's not permanent (Double Dare is) and lasts much longer when applied.



I think you're right!  I knew I didn't see any shimmer in it like with the Dazzleglasses.  I didn't ask because it was so obvious she was trying to get me to buy that as well.  Everytime I said I was ready to purchase, she was like, "Lips? Foundation? Anything?"  Then I mentioned the Cyndi, I'm at the register, and she goes to another worker next to me and says, "Oh wow, look at this...this is almost identical to Cyndi!"


----------



## holycooooow

i thought i would put myself on a mac ban after the ripe peach blush, but couldn't resist as I stopped by the mall today.  
got the ever hip l/s (which is a little sheer on me, boo), woodwinked e/s, all that glitters e/s, another  kumquat l/g  and creme d' nude l/s


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, funny that you mentioned the sigma travel sets. I did get a set and one of the handles on one of the brushes came loose! Now I don't know if I'll move on to their full size ones.


 
I own a full sized ss150 brush for travel and it's ok. so far I've only had it for a few weeks. The travel brush set, the bleeding and shedding issues were just horrible! so, I tossed them.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Thanks for the tip, *girly*!  I will check out the Fulfilled...
> 
> And btw, what brush do you all like for liquid foundation? Do you think that the new 130 would work? I have been using it with my Mineralize Skinfinish Natural and love it for that.


 
I love the mac 187, and sephora's platnium HD 55 brush.


----------



## babyontheway

Nice haul- thanks for posting- you just helped me decide to get blooming lovely l/s.  


*Jem* said:


> I went crazy on Liberty of London!
> I bought:
> petals & peacocks l/s
> blooming lovely l/s
> ever hip l/s
> peachstock l/s
> prim & proper blush
> shell pearl beauty powder
> blue india np
> 
> and ruby woo l/s


----------



## bimmer23

i am getting my list together for ths weekend some lipliners pigments and eyeshadows


----------



## bimmer23

Keodi 
omg i am soo going to williamsburg this weekend did they still have the look in a boxes there? i am def looking for the sweet box lol... and did they have anymore pigments in and/or mini pigments from the holiday?


----------



## Cheryl

My loot


----------



## sabishka

Too Fabulous:
-Boy Bait creamsheen
-Partial to Pink () creamsheen
-Fashion Scoop creamsheen
-Naked Liner l/l
-In Synch l/l (sp?)
- Rhapsody in Two blush <--- beautiful

Liberty of London:
-Ever Hip l/l
- Shell beauty powder (don't remember the exact name)

Perm:
Vanilla, Brule, Cork and Mystery e/s

Banned until the cows come home


----------



## buzzytoes

Loquita said:


> I am not sure - can you post a link, please? If I were you and I wanted to be sure, I would call up or stop by your favorite MAC counter and ask someone there.
> 
> I have seen A LOT of nasty fake MAC on *bay and Bonanzle!


 
I wasn't actually looking at any specifics - just came across a lot of them when I put in "MAC" on ebay. I know that it is one of those highly counterfeited brands so I was curious if there were any that could be trusted. My nearest MAC counter is 2.5 hours away so I can't really just stop by.  Thanks!


----------



## keodi

bimmer23 said:


> Keodi
> omg i am soo going to williamsburg this weekend did they still have the look in a boxes there? i am def looking for the sweet box lol... and did they have anymore pigments in and/or mini pigments from the holiday?


 
I didn't see the mini pigments but they did have look in a box, and some pigments.


----------



## gnourtmat

pink nouveau satin lipstick!


----------



## i<3handbags

Since the Colour 3 quad from Spring Colour Forecast is back in stock I ordered one. Can't wait! I thought I would miss out on that quad.


----------



## babyontheway

your loot looks beautiful



Cheryl said:


> My loot


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> I am going to try avoiding Target until it's gone - and I heard the same thing about the Liberty collection - that it was one of Target's very best!
> 
> Whatcha get???



Accessories first...

Beach tote http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=150&id=Liberty London Target Ditsy Tote&qid=

and matching hat http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=150&id=Liberty London Target Floppy Hat&qid=

And now on to the clothes....

Isis halter dress http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=Liberty London Target Halter -Turquoise&qid=

One shoulder maxi dress http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...id=Liberty London Target Shoulder Ruffle&qid=

Keyhole jumpsuit http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...d=Liberty London Target Keyhole Jumpsuit&qid=

Sateen shift http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...50&id=Liberty London Target Sateen Shift&qid=

Boho ruffle top http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...50&id=Liberty London Target Waist Ruffle&qid=

Keyhole tank http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...&id=Liberty London Target Tiered Keyhole&qid=

And finally, some pillow for the couch...

http://www.target.com/Liberty-of-Lo...0&id=Liberty of London Decorative Pillow&qid=
http://www.target.com/Liberty-of-Lo...0&id=Liberty of London Decorative Pillow&qid=

Somehow I don't think I am done with this! (or the MAC L of L line....)


----------



## nwhite

i<3handbags said:


> Since the Colour 3 quad from Spring Colour Forecast is back in stock I ordered one. Can't wait! I thought I would miss out on that quad.



Ooooo, thanks for letting me know


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> I love the mac 187, and sephora's platnium HD 55 brush.


 
I'm liking Sephora's platinum hd 55 brush too!  It's so soft and liquid make up application is a breeze.

I don't have the mac 187 but I have the sephora version.  I don't like it as much but maybe I don't know how to use it properly.


----------



## Loquita

gnourtmat said:


> pink nouveau satin lipstick!



I  that color!! I think that I may just B2M it later on this week...it's so perfect for spring!


----------



## Loquita

Cheryl said:


> My loot



Beautiful, *Cheryl*!!!  I love love love the makeup bag and the nail polish in particular!!

My makeup bags get here tomorrow...I can't wait!


----------



## Loquita

buzzytoes said:


> I wasn't actually looking at any specifics - just came across a lot of them when I put in "MAC" on ebay. I know that it is one of those highly counterfeited brands so I was curious if there were any that could be trusted. My nearest MAC counter is 2.5 hours away so I can't really just stop by.  Thanks!




You were wise to ask about those - my sense is that they are fakes, unfortunately.   

But if you ever want to see a particular color or something before ordering it online from MAC or somewhere else, just ask - I bet that at least one person around here can post a good pic for you!  

Temptalia's blog is also an AMAZING resource for swatches and great pics, too.  I always check it before buying anything and it has not steered me wrong yet, lol.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I love the mac 187, and sephora's platnium HD 55 brush.



Thanks!  Can you believe that I don't own the 187 yet?????????

(Hides under a rock). :shame:


I actually just got some amazing (as in the best I have ever used) Bobbi Brown liquid foundation this weekend and wore it today - applied it with my 130, and then blended it all in with my Beauty Blender sponge.  It worked perfectly.  

If anyone has combo skin and wants a liquid foundation with SPF, I highly recommend the new BB foundation.  Here's the description:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079296...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6017927&P=1


----------



## Loquita

sabishka said:


> Too Fabulous:
> -Boy Bait creamsheen
> -Partial to Pink () creamsheen
> -Fashion Scoop creamsheen
> -Naked Liner l/l
> -In Synch l/l (sp?)
> - Rhapsody in Two blush <--- beautiful
> 
> Liberty of London:
> -Ever Hip l/l
> - Shell beauty powder (don't remember the exact name)
> 
> Perm:
> Vanilla, Brule, Cork and Mystery e/s
> 
> Banned until the cows come home



I  absolutely everything that you picked!!!!  

Most people love Boy Bait Cremesheen the best - I love it, too - but like you I am more into Partial to Pink.  It is sooooo pretty.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks! Can you believe that I don't own the 187 yet?????????
> 
> (Hides under a rock). :shame:
> 
> 
> I actually just got some amazing (as in the best I have ever used) Bobbi Brown liquid foundation this weekend and wore it today - applied it with my 130, and then blended it all in with my Beauty Blender sponge. It worked perfectly.
> 
> If anyone has combo skin and wants a liquid foundation with SPF, I highly recommend the new BB foundation. Here's the description:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079296...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6017927&P=1


 
Hey!  I was just commenting in the other thread that this foundation sounds fantastic!  And I also don't have the 187!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Accessories first...
> 
> Beach tote http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=150&id=Liberty London Target Ditsy Tote&qid=
> 
> and matching hat http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=150&id=Liberty London Target Floppy Hat&qid=
> 
> And now on to the clothes....
> 
> Isis halter dress http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...=Liberty London Target Halter -Turquoise&qid=
> 
> One shoulder maxi dress http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...id=Liberty London Target Shoulder Ruffle&qid=
> 
> Keyhole jumpsuit http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...d=Liberty London Target Keyhole Jumpsuit&qid=
> 
> Sateen shift http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...50&id=Liberty London Target Sateen Shift&qid=
> 
> Boho ruffle top http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...50&id=Liberty London Target Waist Ruffle&qid=
> 
> Keyhole tank http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...&id=Liberty London Target Tiered Keyhole&qid=
> 
> And finally, some pillow for the couch...
> 
> http://www.target.com/Liberty-of-Lo...0&id=Liberty of London Decorative Pillow&qid=
> http://www.target.com/Liberty-of-Lo...0&id=Liberty of London Decorative Pillow&qid=
> 
> Somehow I don't think I am done with this! (or the MAC L of L line....)



OMG OMG OMG!!!! 

_Every single last one_ of those designs is soooo cute!!!  

Me wants.  I need to go to Target to get some other stuff tomorrow anyways, so let's see if I get lucky...

A lot of it is already sold out online!


----------



## i<3handbags

nwhite said:


> Ooooo, thanks for letting me know



No problem! I was surprised to see it go back in stock. I think it has been for about a week, but I didn't get any money until today. Thank goodness it didn't sell out again. I think a lot of people may not know it's back in stock.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> 
> _Every single last one_ of those designs is soooo cute!!!
> 
> Me wants.  I need to go to Target to get some other stuff tomorrow anyways, so let's see if I get lucky...
> 
> A lot of it is already sold out online!



My target still had a lot of the clothes this evening when I picked up the pillows. Might have to go back and get a teapot for the office. And maybe some of the gardening gloves...and then there's the bed quilts and shams....


----------



## Bridget S.

Cheryl, amazing choices and Viva Cyndi is fabulous!!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> My target still had a lot of the clothes this evening when I picked up the pillows. Might have to go back and get a teapot for the office. And maybe some of the gardening gloves...and then there's the bed quilts and shams....



You sound like me when I really like something! 

And I gotta check out the tea pot - I actually do need one.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^My daughter works at Target, says this collection is selling fast! Even in the men's dept, lol!

I finally got my only 2 items from the Liberty of London collection. Ever Hip lipstick and the Frankly Fresh gloss.


----------



## southpaw

Loquita said:


> Thanks! Can you believe that I don't own the 187 yet?????????
> 
> (Hides under a rock). :shame:
> 
> 
> I actually just got some amazing (as in the best I have ever used) Bobbi Brown liquid foundation this weekend and wore it today - applied it with my 130, and then blended it all in with my Beauty Blender sponge. It worked perfectly.
> 
> If anyone has combo skin and wants a liquid foundation with SPF, I highly recommend the new BB foundation. Here's the description:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079296...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6017927&P=1


 
Sorry to talk non MAC - (I don't have the 187 either and own a BUNCH of MAC brushes BTW)

the bobbi brown foundation - have you used the other lines offered?  I'm searching for the perfect foundation (don't like any of MAC's) and am closing to buying NARS sheer glow but am still open to others.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I am going to try avoiding Target until it's gone - and I heard the same thing about the Liberty collection - that it was one of Target's very best!
> 
> Whatcha get???



I caved in and got some lol for target. The clothing is well made! Much better than past designer collections. I bought a swim suit, 2 dress from the kids section for myself they had a better fit and a maxi dress.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac mineralize foundation NC20 (runs dark cuz I'm NC25 in SFF)
lipglass in cultured


----------



## devoted7

^awesome haul M! Great choices!


----------



## lovemysavior

Went to the MAC store in Santa Monica this weekend and picked up Kumquat l/g and Fashion Scoop l/g.  Then I went to the CCO in Gilroy and picked up Summer Rose blush, Spiritualize pigment, and Warming Trend e/s.


----------



## Loquita

southpaw said:


> Sorry to talk non MAC - (I don't have the 187 either and own a BUNCH of MAC brushes BTW)
> 
> the bobbi brown foundation - have you used the other lines offered?  I'm searching for the perfect foundation (don't like any of MAC's) and am closing to buying NARS sheer glow but am still open to others.



You mean the other Bobbi Brown foundations?  I have tried the following in recent memory:

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick
MAC Studio Fix
MAC Mineralize SPF 15 (the new one)
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
BE (I must be an odd ball because I _really_disliked this one)
And some others I can't remember...

The new BB foundation beats all of these, hands down.  I would def. get a sample and see how you like it!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Went to the MAC store in Santa Monica this weekend and picked up Kumquat l/g and Fashion Scoop l/g.  Then I went to the CCO in Gilroy and picked up Summer Rose blush, Spiritualize pigment, and Warming Trend e/s.



You're so lucky to have found a pigment - esp. one in the old packaging!  And Kumquat is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> I caved in and got some lol for target. The clothing is well made! Much better than past designer collections. I bought a swim suit, 2 dress from the kids section for myself they had a better fit and a maxi dress.



Nice! 

I went to Target today and it was just about cleaned out, esp. all of the accessories.  I tried on some shirts and wanted them but decided to behave, hee hee.  But I did get a really cool serving tray for my Mom (Mother's Day gift - it is perfect for her) and a some little notecards for me.  They are the perfect size!  I have a stationery fetish:


----------



## Loquita

And I got my LoL makeup bags in today!!!  

They are beautiful, just like Bridget said - coated canvas all around, even the huge zipper pull (which I had assumed was plastic).  I love big zipper pulls 'cause I am clumsy. 

This gives you an idea of the sizes:






With the Hush Hush Rose l/g that also came in the shipment:






A closer look at the lovely print:


----------



## Loquita

I also took some quick pics of some diff. permanent colors so that you could see how they compare to the LE stuff out now.

Here's Hush Hush Rose (L) next to Pink Poodle (R)...they look virtually identical, but they are pretty different.  Pink Poodle is creamy and opaque, while HHR is much more sheer and has a shimmer to it.  






Scene e/s next to Bough Grey.  These are very different - Bough Grey is cooler, and has green undertones. Definitely different enough to purchase both!






See Sheer l/s vs. Ever Hip l/s.  These are very close when applied - and it's funny but Ever Hip, which is a Cremesheen, is a lot more Sheer that See Sheer, which has a Lustre finish.  See Sheer is a lot more visible on my lips at least - Ever Hip is almost clear:


----------



## calicaliente

Loquita- love your Liberty of London purchases! I'm going to have to look for those notecards @ Target, they are too cute.

I bought Hot, hot hot e/s


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- Thanks for the comparisons and the great photos!  Is See Sheer a pro color?  Don't you love the make up bags?  I got the medium one and I used it today.  It's such a pretty accessory to be sticking out of your handbag!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *calicaliente* and *girly*!!  

See Sheer is a regular permanent color - and it's a true sleeper - I got it some weeks ago and it's sooo pretty!  I will def. be wearing it more now that the weather is getting nicer. 

And I am LOVING the makeup bags!  They are perhaps the cutest ones I have evah evah seen - I can't wait to use mine, and while I questioned it at first I am happy that I bought both right away.  I can only imagine how much they will be going for on ick-bay soon...


----------



## Loquita

calicaliente said:


> Loquita- love your Liberty of London purchases! I'm going to have to look for those notecards @ Target, they are too cute.
> 
> I bought Hot, hot hot e/s



I have Hot, hot and it is very pretty!  Nice coral e/s is hard to find and that one does the trick.  And the notecards some in about 3-4 different color combos - I think that they make cute gifts, too.


----------



## Bridget S.

Lo, you keeel me, I managed to avoid all the accessories in the LOL section (except the flip flops), I didn't think they would have stationery!! 
Glad you love the MU bags, Hush Hush Rose is a sleeper, it's soooo pretty and is way prettier on the lips than in the tube!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thanks for the pics *Lo*.  And of course I remembered that Kumquat is your fave so I had to feel the buzz for myself.  I do really like it worn with Lady Gaga.  Haven't tried it on it's own so we'll see how that works.  Now I want one of those makeup bags.  I did so much spending this weekend that I said I was going to stop for a while.  I didn't just buy makeup, I also bought me a black leather jacket which was on my shopping list for this year


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting comparison pics   Love your cosmetic bags- they are so cute.  I finally received Blue India nail polish and english accent l/g



Loquita said:


> I also took some quick pics of some diff. permanent colors so that you could see how they compare to the LE stuff out now.
> 
> Here's Hush Hush Rose (L) next to Pink Poodle (R)...they look virtually identical, but they are pretty different.  Pink Poodle is creamy and opaque, while HHR is much more sheer and has a shimmer to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scene e/s next to Bough Grey.  These are very different - Bough Grey is cooler, and has green undertones. Definitely different enough to purchase both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Sheer l/s vs. Ever Hip l/s.  These are very close when applied - and it's funny but Ever Hip, which is a Cremesheen, is a lot more Sheer that See Sheer, which has a Lustre finish.  See Sheer is a lot more visible on my lips at least - Ever Hip is almost clear:


----------



## evilvietgirl

Mini Hual:
Shroom e/s
Fix + finishing spray
MAC red

Online:
Stark Naked Beauty Powder
Moon River Mineralized Blush


----------



## Loquita

Bridget S. said:


> Lo, you keeel me, I managed to avoid all the accessories in the LOL section (except the flip flops), I didn't think they would have stationery!!
> Glad you love the MU bags, Hush Hush Rose is a sleeper, it's soooo pretty and is way prettier on the lips than in the tube!



Woman, they have tons of pape products - including some very beautiful gift bags, I wanted every last one!  (But I controlled myself and only got the note cards plus that tray for my mom).  I also want some picture frames...apparently my Target is re-stocking on some LOL stuff.  I hope so!

And I am bummed - I love the floppy black and white LOL beach hat, but it is oddly sized - meaning that my hair doesn't fit into it.  

And I _just_ got it thinned, geeez.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> Woman, they have tons of pape products - including some very beautiful gift bags, I wanted every last one!  (But I controlled myself and only got the note cards plus that tray for my mom).  I also want some picture frames...apparently my Target is re-stocking on some LOL stuff.  I hope so!
> 
> And I am bummed - I love the floppy black and white LOL beach hat, but it is oddly sized - meaning that my hair doesn't fit into it.
> 
> And I _just_ got it thinned, geeez.



PS:  Thank goodness I couldn't find the women's flip flops.  I actually forced myself to stop looking for them!  

PPS:  And yes, I am fully aware of the fact that I just quoted myself.


----------



## VanessaJean

Young Punk e/s from eBay. So pretty!


----------



## keodi

Lo- great LOL hauls! I love the MAC makeup bags, stationary and the makeup haul


----------



## karester

Loquita said:


> PS:  Thank goodness I couldn't find the women's flip flops.  I actually forced myself to stop looking for them!



I was at Target today and the flip flops were with the purses and scarves, at least at mine they were.  I was tempted, but held out.  I got a pretty Liberty of London coffee mug and two tumblers.


----------



## Bridget S.

Yes, the flip flops were in the same place at mine! Coffee mug! I thought they only had the sets of 4! 
*Vanessa - Jean* Young Punk is awesome!!


----------



## lovemysavior

VanessaJean said:


> Young Punk e/s from eBay. So pretty!


 
Wow, I don't have that one.  Can't wait for you to take pics of what it looks like.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm glad I'm not the only one on a LoL spree!  I spent an hour at Target the other day just looking at all the pretty LoL items.  Came home with some tea cups and am waiting for my store to get the tea pot in stock.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Young Punk e/s from eBay. So pretty!



Love it!!! I am mad at myself for only getting Cinderfella from that collection...and I almost didn't get _that_.  The Style Black MEs are the only ones that have ever worked for me.  Enjoy - I bet it will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Thanks for the pics *Lo*.  And of course I remembered that Kumquat is your fave so I had to feel the buzz for myself.  I do really like it worn with Lady Gaga.  Haven't tried it on it's own so we'll see how that works.  Now I want one of those makeup bags.  I did so much spending this weekend that I said I was going to stop for a while.  I didn't just buy makeup, I also bought me a black leather jacket which was on my shopping list for this year



Black leather jacket =  (x10) Killer investment!!!

And Kumquat over Gaga is lovely...great minds think alike!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one on a LoL spree!  I spent an hour at Target the other day just looking at all the pretty LoL items.  Came home with some tea cups and am waiting for my store to get the tea pot in stock.



If the women's flip flops were wit the scarves 9and the totes), then my Target was _cleaned out_.  

And I missed the tea cups and tea pot...now that I DO need!!!  

I will check my other Target tomorrow when I run errands.


----------



## Loquita

Loquita said:


> If the women's flip flops were wit the scarves 9and the totes), then my Target was _cleaned out_.
> 
> And I missed the tea cups and tea pot...now that I DO need!!!
> 
> I will check my other Target tomorrow when I run errands.



ETA:  Ha ha *NAB*, I spent _exactly _an hour in Tarjay yesterday scoping out the LoL, too!!!


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> Thanks for posting comparison pics   Love your cosmetic bags- they are so cute.  I finally received Blue India nail polish and english accent l/g



Yer welcome!  

And isn't English Accent the _best_??? I never expected to like it as much as I do! have you tried Blooming Lovely yet?  If not, I would def. check it out - it is like English Accent on speed.    The texture is amazing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My recent haul!


----------



## elle tee

I just bought a bunch of MAC stuff, I haven't worn much makeup beyond mascara and tinted lip balm in ages but I needed to pick up some stuff for my wedding so I got:

Sketch and Shale eyeshadows
Clear Brow Set (love this!!)
Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC20
Fluidline in Blacktrack (also love this, it does not budge!)
Lipstick in Capricious

So far I am loving everything I bought!  The lipstick is so perfect as a MLBB color on me, it keeps me from looking dead but it's still pretty subtle.  Next I want to try the mascaras- any recommendations?  I want something volumizing but not lengthening, as my lashes are pretty long on their own.


----------



## Needanotherbag

elle tee said:


> I just bought a bunch of MAC stuff, I haven't worn much makeup beyond mascara and tinted lip balm in ages but I needed to pick up some stuff for my wedding so I got:
> 
> Sketch and Shale eyeshadows
> Clear Brow Set (love this!!)
> Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC20
> Fluidline in Blacktrack (also love this, it does not budge!)
> Lipstick in Capricious
> 
> So far I am loving everything I bought!  The lipstick is so perfect as a MLBB color on me, it keeps me from looking dead but it's still pretty subtle.  Next I want to try the mascaras- any recommendations?  I want something volumizing but not lengthening, as my lashes are pretty long on their own.



Hands down, PlushLash is my absolute favorite - my lashes are long but sparse and this really makes it look like I have a lot more lashes than I do.


----------



## Bridget S.

Also check out the Studio Fix Mascara, I don't know much about it, other than the MUA used it on me last Friday and it's great!


----------



## devoted7

everyone has nice hauls! i've been on my spring break so i haven't been active as much :/


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> If the women's flip flops were wit the scarves 9and the totes), then my Target was _cleaned out_.
> 
> And I missed the tea cups and tea pot...now that I DO need!!!
> 
> I will check my other Target tomorrow when I run errands.



Still no teapot  but I did get two garden pots and a pair of gloves, plus a hanging file box and files to go with my clothing haul from Sunday!


----------



## babyontheway

blooming lovely is on my list!  do you use lipliner?  If so what color should I wear with blooming lovely?  TIA



Loquita said:


> Yer welcome!
> 
> And isn't English Accent the _best_??? I never expected to like it as much as I do! have you tried Blooming Lovely yet?  If not, I would def. check it out - it is like English Accent on speed.    The texture is amazing!


----------



## babyontheway

lots of goodies fiery



fieryfashionist said:


> My recent haul!


----------



## elle tee

Needanotherbag said:


> Hands down, PlushLash is my absolute favorite - my lashes are long but sparse and this really makes it look like I have a lot more lashes than I do.



Thanks for the rec, I will try it next time I'm at the MAC store!


----------



## girlygirl3

fieryfashionist said:


> My recent haul!


 
I love those mineral blush duos!
Nice haul!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Thank you, K!  How's your spring break going? 





devoted7 said:


> ^awesome haul M! Great choices!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Hands down, PlushLash is my absolute favorite - my lashes are long but sparse and this really makes it look like I have a lot more lashes than I do.



I second this suggestion for your purposes, *elle tee* - I actually love Studio Fix mascara the best, but then again I want something that really defines and lengthens my lashes.  PlushLash is perfect for fattening up your lashes.


----------



## Loquita

babyontheway said:


> blooming lovely is on my list!  do you use lipliner?  If so what color should I wear with blooming lovely?  TIA



I am a lip liner freak, and this one had me stumped - I asked the MUA what she thought and she suggested Pink Treat.  I am not entirely sold on that suggestion, though - I am going to ask someone else and report back to you!


----------



## Loquita

Izzy's Mom said:


> Still no teapot  but I did get two garden pots and a pair of gloves, plus a hanging file box and files to go with my clothing haul from Sunday!



I love the garden gloves!  Sooooo cute!  (But then again, all of the LoL stuff is beyond cute).  I think that I may pick up the gardening set for my mom next time I go - it is so her.  She loves to work w/ flowers and would dig the print. 

I was also eyeing the file box heh heh heh...and the storage boxes with lids...it is hard not to walk out with a ton of that stuff! 

Tomorrow I am all about the tea pot.


----------



## Loquita

fieryfashionist said:


> My recent haul!



Great choices! 

I see we have another English Accent lover around here...it is a very unique color.  


Quick question for you all:  when you buy backups of a favorite MAC LE item, how many do you usually buy?  I am curious...you see, I bought one backup each of Myself lipstick and Glamour for All l/g from the All Races All Ages collection, but I love them both so much worn together (and they are getting _very_ hard to find) that I am thinking that I should pick up some more.  Is this crazy? It's a fantastic everyday color for me.  

(And yes, I am fully aware of the fact that this is perhaps not the best forum in which to level this question!)


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> I love the garden gloves!  Sooooo cute!  (But then again, all of the LoL stuff is beyond cute).  I think that I may pick up the gardening set for my mom next time I go - it is so her.  She loves to work w/ flowers and would dig the print.
> 
> I was also eyeing the file box heh heh heh...and the storage boxes with lids...it is hard not to walk out with a ton of that stuff!
> 
> Tomorrow I am all about the tea pot.



I went with the peacock for the desk accessories! And b/w pattern and mulberry pattern for the garden pots/gloves -- have a screen-in porch on my apartment and just waiting for spring!

I NEED a teapot!

Target LOL is one of the BEST Ever! I have not gone this nuts in years! Plus it made me order 2 lippies at Nordies tonight -- they still have everything in the line if anyone is looking....


----------



## pond23

The Target that I went to today didn't have much Liberty of London stuff left. It was soooo picked over!   I was really disappointed.

Great haul as usual *Minal*! I always look forward to your pics. LOL! I picked up Bi-Tone today (this is so much better in person!), and English Accents (and a bunch of other stuff) about a week ago.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

izzysmom, I just got some of the same items you did from Target! A note cube in the black/white pattern. Garden gloves (yellow orange flower pattern) and a garden pot in the mulberry (I think, it's the red flower?). I almost bought a pillow, but had to control myself, lol! Anyone with a young daughter?, the girls dept stuff is sooo adorable!!


----------



## pond23

Loquita said:


> *Quick question for you all:  when you buy backups of a favorite MAC LE item, how many do you usually buy?*  I am curious...you see, I bought one backup each of Myself lipstick and Glamour for All l/g from the All Races All Ages collection, but I love them both so much worn together (and they are getting _very_ hard to find) that I am thinking that I should pick up some more.  Is this crazy? It's a fantastic everyday color for me.
> 
> (And yes, I am fully aware of the fact that this is perhaps not the best forum in which to level this question!)



^ Yup, we are the wrong people to ask Loquita! LOL! My favorite lipstick of all time is MAC's Deliciously Rich. This was limited edition, and I made the mistake of not buying any backups. I sooo regret this, and no lipstick I have bought since has come close to it. If I had to do it all over again, I probably would have bought 3-4 backups of it. I have not been able to find any dupes of this color in any other cosmetic line.


----------



## girlygirl3

*MAC LE items:*  Wow, I have yet to buy back ups of anything yet!  I don't use anything that fast or love that much to warrant it, I guess.

*Target LOL:*  The closest Target to me was picked almost clean when I arrived at 11A on Sunday!  It was still raining and the time change all delayed my body response to the alarm.  
Anyway, I did score ONE small tumbler with white flowers (pretty), ONE large tumbler with red flowers, TWO salad plates in different patterns (I like to mix) and TWO sets of mini journals (I love blank books).  I hadn't known about the stationery either, except another customer was asking for it!  I would have liked one of the totes but the bags were gone; however, I did notice they've restocked online!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm heading back tomorrow to find my teapot - I'm going to be crushed if I lose out on my teapot, I mean I already have my teacups!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks gals. I will be posting some looks with Young Punk soon.


----------



## Loquita

Tea pots tea pots.....I am officially obsessed with the LoL teapots...

And I will get another back-up of Myself and Glamour for All - I checked on ick-bay and they are already going for $30 plus shipping!  Yikes.  

If I end up not using them, I will just sell them.  It's just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Bridget S.

Loquita said:


> Quick question for you all:  when you buy backups of a favorite MAC LE item, how many do you usually buy?  I am curious...you see, I bought one backup each of Myself lipstick and Glamour for All l/g from the All Races All Ages collection, but I love them both so much worn together (and they are getting _very_ hard to find) that I am thinking that I should pick up some more.  Is this crazy? It's a fantastic everyday color for me.
> 
> (And yes, I am fully aware of the fact that this is perhaps not the best forum in which to level this question!)


Yeah, we post and enable each other all the time : ) 
I have quite a few (read 4) of some of my favourites that I love, like Most Popular from Hello Kitty, and Pink Burst from Spring Colour Forecast, that's the most back up I have, but other things I have one or two of, like Push The Edge Pigments and things like that, that I love and are very hard to dupe! Especially when they sell out and you see them on eBay for ridiculous prices ($60 for Ripe Peach Ombre Blush??!!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> *Yeah, we post and enable each other all the time : ) *
> I have quite a few (read 4) of some of my favourites that I love, like Most Popular from Hello Kitty, and Pink Burst from Spring Colour Forecast, that's the most back up I have, but other things I have one or two of, like Push The Edge Pigments and things like that, that I love and are very hard to dupe! Especially when they sell out and you see them on eBay for ridiculous prices ($60 for Ripe Peach Ombre Blush??!!)


 
Truer words were never spoken! 

I JUST got into the "getting a backup of an LE" mode, with baby steps.  I have one extra Unbasic White e/s (from the Starflash collection ).  This will be the first e/s where I hit the pan, HTH!


----------



## ChaiLatte

Do all CCO's carry MAC? I was going to go to either the Deer Park Tanger outlet or the Woodbury Common's CCO.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Tea pots tea pots.....I am officially obsessed with the LoL teapots...
> 
> And I will get another back-up of Myself and Glamour for All - I checked on ick-bay and they are already going for $30 plus shipping!  Yikes.
> 
> If I end up not using them, I will just sell them.  It's just too pretty to pass up.



LOL - I got my teapot!  My Target was sold out of almost everything, but I was looking in the garden section of all places, and there was my lovely little teapot!  Already used it at lunch today...

I LOVE Myself l/s and have thought I need a few backups.  My SA put Liquor l/g over it and its gorgeous! (I think Liquor is on its way out, so if anyone wants it better buy it soon!)


----------



## i<3handbags

I got Birds & Berries eyeshadow, and my Colour 3 palette shipped today!


----------



## bag_krazy

I just bought 2 eye shadows- Satin taupe and Da Bling.. love it


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> Great choices!
> 
> *I see we have another English Accent lover around here...it is a very unique color*.
> 
> 
> Quick question for you all: when you buy backups of a favorite MAC LE item, how many do you usually buy? I am curious...you see, I bought one backup each of Myself lipstick and Glamour for All l/g from the All Races All Ages collection, but I love them both so much worn together (and they are getting _very_ hard to find) that I am thinking that I should pick up some more. Is this crazy? It's a fantastic everyday color for me.
> 
> (And yes, I am fully aware of the fact that this is perhaps not the best forum in which to level this question!)


 
 I love english accents so much that I bought a back up of that frankly fresh and pennerial high style. I'm having a hard time finding ever hip l/s though. oh well..
Minal- great haul! I stayed away from MAC too fabulous collection.. I'm waiting for to the beach! collection.


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for your input on the back-ups issue, peeps!  

I absolutely ADORE Myself l/s with Glamour for All l/g on top - it's unlike anything else that I have used.  Nordie's online the only place that still has both, so I will probably just bite the bullet and get some.  I have called all over around here without any luck so far, so I guess that's my only option.

Went to Target today and got a few LoL items:

-Pink paisley umbrella (I was dying for this - I got the last one...they are already on ick-bay!)
- Teapot for my mom (Again, the last one in the pink multi-colored print - I wanted the black and white one for me and they had one of those left but it was defective.  Waaaaaaaaaaah)
- 2 mugs for my mom to match the teapot 
- Canister for my mom that matches the teapot and mugs - and also the tray that I got her yesterday.  It is 100% her style, so that's her Mother's Day gift.  I am going to fill the canister with some good loose tea and wrap it all up so it's purty. 
- Black and white pareo/scarf


It looks like many if not all Targets will get new shipments of LoL, so be on the lookout!

And while I was out I did some B2M:

Brown Script (can't believe I didn't have this, given my obsession with brown e/s and Matte2 stuff)
Lust l/g (soooooooo pretty...highly recommended!)
Chatterbox l/s (a perfect match for Trimmed in Pink l/l - this is a good bright pink for warmer-toned skin)

And I caved and bought some Blue India n/p.  It is just too lovely.  I'm excited that sandal weather is coming up! 

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> LOL - I got my teapot! My Target was sold out of almost everything, but I was looking in the garden section of all places, and there was my lovely little teapot! Already used it at lunch today...
> 
> I LOVE Myself l/s and have thought I need a few backups. My SA put Liquor l/g over it and its gorgeous! (I think Liquor is on its way out, so if anyone wants it better buy it soon!)


 
Thanks for the tip!  I have both Myself and Liquer and just tried this combo and I like it!  Liquer appears very dark in the tube but it is a nice neutral when applied.  Recommended!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Thanks for your input on the back-ups issue, peeps!
> 
> I absolutely ADORE Myself l/s with Glamour for All l/g on top - it's unlike anything else that I have used. Nordie's online the only place that still has both, so I will probably just bite the bullet and get some. I have called all over around here without any luck so far, so I guess that's my only option.
> 
> Went to Target today and got a few LoL items:
> 
> -Pink paisley umbrella (I was dying for this - I got the last one...they are already on ick-bay!)
> - Teapot for my mom (Again, the last one in the pink multi-colored print - I wanted the black and white one for me and they had one of those left but it was defective. Waaaaaaaaaaah)
> - 2 mugs for my mom to match the teapot
> - Canister for my mom that matches the teapot and mugs - and also the tray that I got her yesterday. It is 100% her style, so that's her Mother's Day gift. I am going to fill the canister with some good loose tea and wrap it all up so it's purty.
> - Black and white pareo/scarf
> 
> 
> It looks like many if not all Targets will get new shipments of LoL, so be on the lookout!
> 
> And while I was out I did some B2M:
> 
> Brown Script (can't believe I didn't have this, given my obsession with brown e/s and Matte2 stuff)
> Lust l/g (soooooooo pretty...highly recommended!)
> Chatterbox l/s (a perfect match for Trimmed in Pink l/l - this is a good bright pink for warmer-toned skin)
> 
> And I caved and bought some Blue India n/p. It is just too lovely. I'm excited that sandal weather is coming up!
> 
> Pics tomorrow.


 
Nice LoL haul!  I'm hoping to be able to score some mugs and umbrellas!

That Blue India n/p is soooo tempting.  I love blue nail polish!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ChaiLatte said:


> Do all CCO's carry MAC? I was going to go to either the Deer Park Tanger outlet or the Woodbury Common's CCO.


 
I've been in 4 different CCO's in 3 diff states, they all had MAC.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Loquita said:


> Thanks for your input on the back-ups issue, peeps!
> 
> I absolutely ADORE Myself l/s with Glamour for All l/g on top - it's unlike anything else that I have used. Nordie's online the only place that still has both, so I will probably just bite the bullet and get some. I have called all over around here without any luck so far, so I guess that's my only option.
> 
> Went to Target today and got a few LoL items:
> 
> -Pink paisley umbrella (I was dying for this - I got the last one...they are already on ick-bay!)
> - Teapot for my mom (Again, the last one in the pink multi-colored print - I wanted the black and white one for me and they had one of those left but it was defective. Waaaaaaaaaaah)
> - 2 mugs for my mom to match the teapot
> - Canister for my mom that matches the teapot and mugs - and also the tray that I got her yesterday. It is 100% her style, so that's her Mother's Day gift. I am going to fill the canister with some good loose tea and wrap it all up so it's purty.
> - Black and white pareo/scarf
> 
> 
> It looks like many if not all Targets will get new shipments of LoL, so be on the lookout!
> 
> And while I was out I did some B2M:
> 
> Brown Script (can't believe I didn't have this, given my obsession with brown e/s and Matte2 stuff)
> Lust l/g (soooooooo pretty...highly recommended!)
> Chatterbox l/s (a perfect match for Trimmed in Pink l/l - this is a good bright pink for warmer-toned skin)
> 
> And I caved and bought some Blue India n/p. It is just too lovely. I'm excited that sandal weather is coming up!
> 
> Pics tomorrow.


 
Got the umbrella (both colors) this morning on the way to work! But still on the hunt for the elusive TEAPOT!!!!


----------



## ChaiLatte

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been in 4 different CCO's in 3 diff states, they all had MAC.


 
Thats great to know! The only thing is that I dont really like buying LE makeup because if I fall in love with something and I run out of it, I will be super upset. I usually try to stick with products on the permanent line since i dont like keeping stock of backups, but i cant resist discounts!!


----------



## Bridget S.

keodi said:


> I love english accents so much that I bought a back up of that frankly fresh and pennerial high style. I'm having a hard time finding ever hip l/s though. oh well..
> Minal- great haul! I stayed away from MAC too fabulous collection.. I'm waiting for to the beach! collection.


Bloomies Boca Raton still had 5 Ever Hip when I was there last night! The girls are really lovely, I don't know if they do charge send, but they must, right?


----------



## Loquita

I did some B2M shopping last night (the best kind their is!):







Brown Script shadow, Lust l/g, Chatterbox l/s

And I bought a few items as well:






Fulfilling Plushglass (love this over Shy Girl...thanks, *girly*!!), Blue India n/p, Beurre Cremestick liner.  I am finding that I like the Cremestick liners more for their texture, although I can't stop loving Subculture for its color.


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> I did some B2M shopping last night (the best kind their is!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Script shadow, Lust l/g, Chatterbox l/s
> 
> And I bought a few items as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fulfilling Plushglass (love this over Shy Girl...thanks, *girly*!!), Blue India n/p, Beurre Cremestick liner. I am finding that I like the Cremestick liners more for their texture, although I can't stop loving Subculture for its color.


 
Ok......enough anticipation....I need to see a pic of your whole MAC collection...Pronto!


----------



## girlygirl3

*Lo *- Glad you like the Plushglass!   I think I'll give in to the Blue India n/p too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

bag_krazy said:


> I just bought 2 eye shadows- Satin taupe and Da Bling.. love it


 
those are each BEAUTIFUL - congrats!!


----------



## Bridget S.

For those that loved the Tone: Grey quad, my CCO just got them in, $24.50. 
I picked up a backup of that, found Strada, my favefavefave contouring colour, Golden Lemon pigment in the old size jars, Dreammaker and Grand Entrance starflash e/s, True Romantic blush and Flourish l/s from the Monogram collection. It was a good day : )


----------



## lovemysavior

Bridget S. said:


> For those that loved the Tone: Grey quad, my CCO just got them in, $24.50.
> I picked up a backup of that, found Strada, my favefavefave contouring colour, Golden Lemon pigment in the old size jars, Dreammaker and Grand Entrance starflash e/s, True Romantic blush and Flourish l/s from the Monogram collection. It was a good day : )


 
Niiiiiice!  I totally believe that it was a GREAT day!


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> For those that loved the Tone: Grey quad, my CCO just got them in, $24.50.
> I picked up a backup of that, *found Strada, my favefavefave contouring colour,* Golden Lemon pigment in the old size jars, Dreammaker and Grand Entrance starflash e/s, True Romantic blush and Flourish l/s from the Monogram collection. It was a good day : )


 
^ Strada has been my favorite contouring product too, for about the last ten years. I was so disappointed that they discontinued this color, but I will have to go to the closest CCO (which is a bit of a drive!) and see if they have this in stock. I will be tempted to buy all of their stock of this color.


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> Ok......enough anticipation....I need to see a pic of your whole MAC collection...Pronto!



You have my word that you will get pics of my entire makeup collection very soon!!!  I am waiting for some organizers to get here from The Container Store (I am too lazy to drive there) so that I can get it into a more manageable shape...I am excited about this!

And Bridget, what a fantastic day at your CCO!  Tone:Grey is still my most favorite MAC quad, ever - I use those colors all of the time.


----------



## devoted7

i love everyone's recent hauls!


----------



## VanessaJean

Ladies I want to put together a 4 shadow quad to keep in my makeup bag for work touch ups and if I go out after work. What are the 4 vital shadows for this sort of thing? Thanks!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> *You have my word that you will get pics of my entire makeup collection very soon!!!  I* am waiting for some organizers to get here from The Container Store (I am too lazy to drive there) so that I can get it into a more manageable shape...I am excited about this!
> 
> And Bridget, what a fantastic day at your CCO!  Tone:Grey is still my most favorite MAC quad, ever - I use those colors all of the time.



ooooooh makeup porn! I can't wait! speaking of makeup, here is my makeup haul for the day..


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> Bloomies Boca Raton still had 5 Ever Hip when I was there last night! The girls are really lovely, I don't know if they do charge send, but they must, right?



Thank you! I will call them right now!


----------



## krazydaisy

cool shadow haul! what are they called?


----------



## keodi

krazydaisy said:


> cool shadow haul! what are they called?



in random order..rule, parrot(x2), soba, honesty,filament,creme de violet,clue, vex, ricepaper,scene, and coquette.


----------



## krazydaisy

nice colors youre so lucky


----------



## Bridget S.

VJ, I just got shroom and mulch and they make a very pretty neutral eye. Other than that I have no idea about MAC browns : ) I like the BOLD colours. If you wanted a colour pallete then I would go with shroom for highlighter and then purples, beautiful iris, stars and rockets and Fig.1./ Sketch. 

Keodi great colours!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *bridget*! I have Shroom and love it. I also have Stars and Rockets and love it as well. I think 1 highlight, one brown/neutral and 2 bold colors would be good for a work palette. Hmmm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> For those that loved the Tone: Grey quad, my CCO just got them in, $24.50.
> I picked up a backup of that, found Strada, my favefavefave contouring colour, Golden Lemon pigment in the old size jars, Dreammaker and Grand Entrance starflash e/s, True Romantic blush and Flourish l/s from the Monogram collection. It was a good day : )


 
I'll co-sign...that WAS a good day all around!  
Great haul!  
I love the Grand Entrance e/s...hope you enjoy it too!  Starflash...


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> ooooooh makeup porn! I can't wait! speaking of makeup, here is my makeup haul for the day..


 
  WOW!!!


----------



## keodi

Bridget S. said:


> VJ, I just got shroom and mulch and they make a very pretty neutral eye. Other than that I have no idea about MAC browns : ) I like the BOLD colours. If you wanted a colour pallete then I would go with shroom for highlighter and then purples, beautiful iris, stars and rockets and Fig.1./ Sketch.
> 
> Keodi great colours!


Thank you! btw, I was able to score ever hip!



Pursegrrl said:


> I'll co-sign...that WAS a good day all around!
> Great haul!
> *I love the Grand Entrance e/s...hope you enjoy it too!  Starflash*...


I love it! grand entrance is definitely a must have!


----------



## girlygirl3

*keodi *- nice haul of the day!


----------



## bnjj

Ever Hip lipstick and Pink Lemonade Lipglass


----------



## Bridget S.

keodi said:


> Thank you! btw, I was able to score ever hip!
> 
> 
> I love it! grand entrance is definitely a must have!



Score!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Oooh Pink Lemonade is so so pretty!


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> ooooooh makeup porn! I can't wait! speaking of makeup, here is my makeup haul for the day..



KILLER haul, *keodi*!!    

I love your color choices!!!  

Rule is one of my faves - it looks great with a dark brown and then a bit of Cranberry in the crease.


----------



## Loquita

bnjj said:


> Ever Hip lipstick and Pink Lemonade Lipglass



Niiiiiiice!  

You scored the elusive Ever Hip!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Ladies I want to put together a 4 shadow quad to keep in my makeup bag for work touch ups and if I go out after work. What are the 4 vital shadows for this sort of thing? Thanks!



What color are your eyes?  They are brown, right?  (I seem to remember this...)

I am a freak about MAC browns so I can give you a list of those if you like.  


*Bridget*'s suggestion about Shroom is a great one!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have Ever Hip, Club e/s and a 239 brush on its way to me!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yes, my eyes are brown. I would like to do maybe 2 day colors and 2 night colors. Does MAC make 6 shadows palettes?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I don't think so. I think it's just 4 or 15.


----------



## VanessaJean

What StarFlash shadows are must haves? Are any still being made?


----------



## devoted7

VanessaJean said:


> Yes, my eyes are brown. I would like to do maybe 2 day colors and 2 night colors. Does MAC make 6 shadows palettes?



they have premade 6 palettes but if you make your own it's only 4 or 15.


----------



## Bridget S.

VanessaJean said:


> What StarFlash shadows are must haves? Are any still being made?


Definitely Smoke & Diamonds, what a beautiful colour. IIRC you just got that! Another I like a lot and just got is Dreammaker, it's a pale goldy colour.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> What StarFlash shadows are must haves? Are any still being made?



No, they are not being made at the moment - but they will be re-promoted again, of that I am sure - they are too popular not to come out again!

Bridget is right Smoke & Diamonds is amazing, it generally works on everyone.  I also like Unbasic White, Go (which is a deep gold - not as yellow as Dreamaker is - which is still on the MAC website, btw), and Top Hat.  I bet that Top Hat would look fantastic on you (it is a deep purple).

Personally, I think that purple shadows look best on brown eyes.  I would suggest Very Violet and Beautiful Iris or Digit if you wanted to get two MAC purples for your palette...unless you can get your hands on Top Hat, and then I would say get _that_ and Beautiful Iris or Digit.  For some bizarre reason MAC does not do darker purples all that well...the colors look great, but then the formulas are really sub-par, with the exception of Very Violet and Top Hat.  

If you want to do a pair of browns, I would suggest something like Wedge paired with Handwritten; Smoke & Diamonds with Handwritten or Espresso; or Shroom and Satin Taupe, which is very pretty.


----------



## Loquita

Oops!  Double post.


----------



## keodi

VanessaJean said:


> What StarFlash shadows are must haves? Are any still being made?


 
smoke and diamonds, go, grand entrance, dreammaker,mink and sable, glamour check,all of them IMO. They were realeased in 2008, and summer of 2009 but they can be found in CCOs and I have heard of people getting them at the MAC sale in Ontario.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> No, they are not being made at the moment - but they will be re-promoted again, of that I am sure - they are too popular not to come out again!
> 
> Bridget is right Smoke & Diamonds is amazing, it generally works on everyone. I also like Unbasic White, Go (which is a deep gold - not as yellow as Dreamaker is - which is still on the MAC website, btw), and Top Hat. I bet that *Top Hat* would look fantastic on you (it is a deep purple).
> 
> Personally, I think that purple shadows look best on brown eyes. I would suggest Very Violet and Beautiful Iris or Digit if you wanted to get two MAC purples for your palette...unless you can get your hands on Top Hat, and then I would say get _that_ and Beautiful Iris or Digit.* For some bizarre reason MAC does not do darker purples all that well...the colors look great, but then the formulas are really sub-par, with the exception of Very Violet and Top Hat. *
> 
> If you want to do a pair of browns, I would suggest something like Wedge paired with Handwritten; Smoke & Diamonds with Handwritten or Espresso; or Shroom and Satin Taupe, which is very pretty.


 Top hat is amazing! I agree with you there but MAC did a good job with graphology!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the recs everyone. Where are the pre-made 6 shadow palettes??


----------



## Loquita

keodi said:


> Top hat is amazing! I agree with you there but MAC did a good job with graphology!



Damn!!  I always forget about Graphology!!!  

(And that is one of my favorites..._doh_).  


Yeah, I would def. go for Graphology, *VJ*.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks for the recs everyone. Where are the pre-made 6 shadow palettes??



They don't have them, unfortunately.  You can get pre-made 4 shadow quads, but that's it.  You can only get empty 4 and 15 shadow palettes.  Just look under the "kit essentials" section on the website.


----------



## Bridget S.

It also looks like they have the new clear top palette for the 4 size, (you can read MAC backwards through the top) but I can't see for the bigger one/ blush palette.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks everyone. I am still on a ban but hoping for some Easter gifts!


----------



## VanessaJean

Cinderfella from eBay! My last MAC b-day purchase.


----------



## devoted7

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks for the recs everyone. Where are the pre-made 6 shadow palettes??



the 6 premade ones that I'm talking about are from the holiday collections. sorry for any confusion!


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh I see* devoted*. Thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

Creme de Violet e/s
Fantabulous l/g (to wear over Lady Gaga)
Petals and Peacocks l/s
Ever Hip l/s


----------



## keodi

VanessaJean said:


> Cinderfella from eBay! My last MAC b-day purchase.



beautiful! I love cinderfella!


----------



## NorthStar

Finally raided the LOL Collection today after work and got:

Ever Hip l/s
Frankly Fresh l/g
Birds & Berries e/s
Bough Grey e/s

Also grabbed some Studio Finish concealer in NW20.  May go back to pick up English Accents l/g as well, probably will take the time to try on first though.  Was really happy with the way Ever Hip looked with Frankly Fresh on top!


----------



## reyrey503

Havent been on TPF for a LOOONG time due to my crazy school schedule this semester. I just recently went to my local CCO and picked up:
Studio Touch Up Stick in NC15
Pro Lash in Charcoal Brown
Starflash e/s in Grand Entrance
Frost e/s in Jest
My 21st b-day was on the 16th so I took a trip to my local MAC store and picked up a few goodies:
Zoom Lash in Lofty Brown
Ipeccable Brow Pencil in Blonde
Mac 15 pro pallet
Pro e/s in Mulch, Tempting, All that glitters, Honesty, and Naked Lunch
Lipstick: Creme d' Nude and Creme Cup
I also go some MAC in Lillyland lip gelee in Resort life and Preppy when it first came out.

Hopefully I will finish my pro e/s palette soon so I can start on my pro blush palette


----------



## pond23

lovemysavior said:


> Creme de Violet e/s
> Fantabulous l/g (to wear over Lady Gaga)
> Petals and Peacocks l/s
> Ever Hip l/s


 
^ Fantabulous is a great complement to Lady Gaga. It makes the lipstick much more wearable for me.


----------



## devoted7

has anyone seen these yet? TRIP Eye Shadows Palette 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2222&PRODUCT_ID=9267


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> has anyone seen these yet? TRIP Eye Shadows Palette
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2222&PRODUCT_ID=9267


 
I just read about these on temptalia's twitterfeed!  I like the cool eyes kit, but green doesn't agree with me.  However, I really like the Bronze eye & cheek palette!


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> has anyone seen these yet? TRIP Eye Shadows Palette
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2222&PRODUCT_ID=9267


 
^ Thanks for the heads-up *devoted7*! I didn't see those when I went on the MAC site earlier today!


----------



## devoted7

girlygirl3 said:


> I just read about these on temptalia's twitterfeed!  I like the cool eyes kit, but green doesn't agree with me.  However, I really like the Bronze eye & cheek palette!



awww, these palettes are like must have! hehehe.



pond23 said:


> ^ Thanks for the heads-up *devoted7*! I didn't see those when I went on the MAC site earlier today!



you're welcome! i think they just launched it not too long ago. i was on earlier too and didn't see them until about an hour agoish.


----------



## Needanotherbag

OOOOH thanks for pointing those out* devoted* - the neutral pallet looks really pretty!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks devoted! They are beautiful!


----------



## devoted7

ack!!! ladies, they came out with a collection that would usually only come out around the holidays!!!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/subcollection.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT2632

I want to get some brushes. but need to control myself. LOL!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> I just read about these on temptalia's twitterfeed!  I like the cool eyes kit, but green doesn't agree with me.  However, I really like the Bronze eye & cheek palette!



I really like the Bronze, too...and it has smut in it!  

I am going to try my best to ignore this collection, though.  

*I am putting myself on a BAN!!!!!!!!!!!*

In fact, I am waiting for some super-duper organizers from The Container Store to arrive in a day or two so that I can complete my MU reorganization project.  

I will take pics and then you can all see why I need to be on a ban, hee hee.


----------



## devoted7

^o0o can't wait to see pics of your organizer. I just bought a huge one from Laura Geller!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh, those TRIP palettes look nice!

I had a meeting today that just so happened to be right by one of the outlet malls. My boss and I went there for lunch, and I popped into the CCO. They just received a huge new shipment! I didn't want to go freak-out crazy in front of my boss, so I narrowed it down:

Blonde MSF 
Readhead MSF 
Smoke & Mirrors Holiday eyeshadow palette (sooo happy to have found this!)
Danger Zone mineralized eyeshadow trio
Tan pigment (in old packaging!)
Melon pigment (in old packaging!)


----------



## lovemysavior

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh, those TRIP palettes look nice!
> 
> I had a meeting today that just so happened to be right by one of the outlet malls. My boss and I went there for lunch, and I popped into the CCO. They just received a huge new shipment! I didn't want to go freak-out crazy in front of my boss, so I narrowed it down:
> 
> Blonde MSF
> Readhead MSF
> Smoke & Mirrors Holiday eyeshadow palette (sooo happy to have found this!)
> Danger Zone mineralized eyeshadow trio
> Tan pigment (in old packaging!)
> Melon pigment (in old packaging!)


 

Love it!


----------



## i<3handbags

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh, those TRIP palettes look nice!
> 
> I had a meeting today that just so happened to be right by one of the outlet malls. My boss and I went there for lunch, and I popped into the CCO. They just received a huge new shipment! I didn't want to go freak-out crazy in front of my boss, so I narrowed it down:
> 
> Blonde MSF
> Readhead MSF
> Smoke & Mirrors Holiday eyeshadow palette (sooo happy to have found this!)
> Danger Zone mineralized eyeshadow trio
> Tan pigment (in old packaging!)
> Melon pigment (in old packaging!)



I have Smoke & Mirrors and love it!

And Melon pigment is pretty over Artifact paint pot, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Loquita

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh, those TRIP palettes look nice!
> 
> I had a meeting today that just so happened to be right by one of the outlet malls. My boss and I went there for lunch, and I popped into the CCO. They just received a huge new shipment! I didn't want to go freak-out crazy in front of my boss, so I narrowed it down:
> 
> Blonde MSF
> Readhead MSF
> Smoke & Mirrors Holiday eyeshadow palette (sooo happy to have found this!)
> Danger Zone mineralized eyeshadow trio
> Tan pigment (in old packaging!)
> Melon pigment (in old packaging!)



Wow!!  Melon pigment is gorgeous...I love it over any of the brown paint pots or shadows...you totally scored!!

I would have NOT been able to control myself in front of my boss, though.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks for the tips about Melon pigment ladies- I think I'll try it with some browns tomorrow!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> I really like the Bronze, too...and it has smut in it!
> 
> I am going to try my best to ignore this collection, though.
> 
> *I am putting myself on a BAN!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> In fact, I am waiting for some super-duper organizers from The Container Store to arrive in a day or two so that I can complete my MU reorganization project.
> 
> I will take pics and then you can all see why I need to be on a ban, hee hee.


 

I was thinking the same thing ... this one's got Smut! 

Well, since I can't see it IRL, I'm going to pass on this collection, too.


Can't wait to see your finished project!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hey Ladies I am hoping someone can take a look at this stuff and tell me if it looks legit. I bought everything off of ebay so you just never know!!! Sorry for the plethora of pics but I tried to take  pic of everything to make sure I didn't miss anything important!
With flash:





Without flash:




Top:




Inside:




Front:




Back:




Open:




They all came with this paper inside:





Thanks so much for your help and opintions ladies!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I could be wrong, but I don't believe MAC has made pigments with those names. Those are names of MAC eyeshadows (I have all but Swish). Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## buzzytoes

That is just the kind of help I was looking for!!! I almost didn't post the names either so if that is the case I'm glad I did! I will wait for others to chime in. Thanks!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I'm leaning towards those not being real. Besides the names (I'm with *MPA* in thinking they're just e/s names), I pulled out all my pigments and in all of them, the little plastic thing inside the jar that keeps the pigment from going everywhere is flat on both sides. If I look at it with a realllly careful eye, there are a few things with the typed part on the back of the jar that are a little off as well.


----------



## devoted7

I'm sorry, they're not authentic  

you should check out videos on authentic v. inauthentic MAC pigments. they're very helpful, and it makes me stay clear of ebay.


----------



## buzzytoes

Altogether they were only $20 so I wasn't super worried - wasn't about to go spend $200 on ebay makeup!!! I appreciate your help ladies. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Heya BT, yeah those pigment names are actually names of MAC e/s but not pigments, at least for the ones that jumped out at me (swish, hepcat, gesso).  Doesn't add up for me either.  Glad it wasn't a huge bank breaker!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks PG!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Buzzytoes* I'm sorry you got scammed - I'm just glad it wasn't a lot of money though, otherwise you could definitely file PayPal claim and flag the seller.

Today, I bit the bullet and ordered the Trip Neutral Eyes Palette - however, I'm saying it's an investment because I'll be taking a few vacations this summer and don't want to bring  aload of quads and 15 pan palettes with me!! I think the colours will be perfect for doing a few nice looks and it's very portable. I think I'm going to order the Bronze Eye/Face Kit also 

Are you guys going to get anything from this collection?


----------



## i<3handbags

My Colour 3 quad came today!


----------



## keodi

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh, those TRIP palettes look nice!
> 
> I had a meeting today that just so happened to be right by one of the outlet malls. My boss and I went there for lunch, and I popped into the CCO. They just received a huge new shipment! I didn't want to go freak-out crazy in front of my boss, so I narrowed it down:
> 
> Blonde MSF
> Readhead MSF
> Smoke & Mirrors Holiday eyeshadow palette (sooo happy to have found this!)
> Danger Zone mineralized eyeshadow trio
> Tan pigment (in old packaging!)
> Melon pigment (in old packaging!)


you totally scored



buzzytoes said:


> Hey Ladies I am hoping someone can take a look at this stuff and tell me if it looks legit. I bought everything off of ebay so you just never know!!! Sorry for the plethora of pics but I tried to take  pic of everything to make sure I didn't miss anything important!
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all came with this paper inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and opintions ladies!


those are very fake. The packaging as well as the font are way off as well as the names those are all MAC e/s names. I would soo get my money back



i<3handbags said:


> My Colour 3 quad came today!



great quad pick


----------



## Loquita

*buzzytoes* - I'm so sorry!  

I would totally file a SNAD on that seller.


----------



## i<3handbags

FYI - all Liberty of London products are back in stock again on the MAC website.


----------



## Pursegrrl

heiress-ox said:


> *Buzzytoes* I'm sorry you got scammed - I'm just glad it wasn't a lot of money though, otherwise you could definitely file PayPal claim and flag the seller.
> 
> Today, I bit the bullet and ordered the *Trip Neutral Eyes Palette* - however, I'm saying it's an investment because I'll be taking a few vacations this summer and don't want to bring aload of quads and 15 pan palettes with me!! I think the colours will be perfect for doing a few nice looks and it's very portable. I think I'm going to order the Bronze Eye/Face Kit also
> 
> Are you guys going to get anything from this collection?


 
this palette is gorgeous!  And SO awesome it includes Say Yeah!!  I looked everywhere for this e/s a year or so ago and probably spent $45 or something wacky on the Bay for it but it's one of my favorites


----------



## suzie_hun

Hi girls! I hope I'm not going to be very off topic.. I'm thinking about getting my first MAC product and I need suggestion! What do you think is really a must have MAC piece? Do you think an MSF would be a good start? I'm a college student so I don't have too much money to spend on makeup, and I don't think I'll buy a lot of MAC until I sart working. But I feel that I really want one now..  

I'm sure I don't want eyeliner, mascara, foundation, powder.. I want something special!  I don't have any highlighter and if I'm right MSF's are mostly for highlighting..? I saw a very beautiful one on a blog it's called Rhapsody in Two. Any opinions on that?

TIA!


----------



## suzie_hun

I forgot to mention that I have light medium skintone (at least I think so.. I'm not really sure what is exactly considered medium)


----------



## LAltiero85

Glad I found this thread!!!! I'm a new MACaholic!!!   I bought a Pro Palette x 15 and I am working to fill it. (Any suggestions for staple colors are welcome!) I'll have to post my teeny tiny collection, which I've started about two months ago...and most of it in the last month, so in a sense it's a haul...lol!


----------



## Pursegrrl

LAltiero85 said:


> Glad I found this thread!!!! I'm a new MACaholic!!! I bought a Pro Palette x 15 and I am working to fill it. (Any suggestions for staple colors are welcome!) I'll have to post my teeny tiny collection, which I've started about two months ago...and most of it in the last month, so in a sense it's a haul...lol!


 
welcome to the world of MAC!! 

This is an older article, but it's a GREAT one on top 15 staple MAC neutrals.  Oh there are more out there beyond this one but it's a good place to start!

http://www.makeupgeek.com/articles-reviews/15-best-mac-neutral-eyeshadows-and-how-to-organize-them/

XXXOO PG


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

i bought gaga lipstick the 2 new lipliners the light ones ones barely naked a new lipglass the light colored one and 2 eye shadows all that glitters and the blue one from london collection.


----------



## Loquita

suzie_hun said:


> I forgot to mention that I have light medium skintone (at least I think so.. I'm not really sure what is exactly considered medium)



Hi *suzie_hun*, Welcome!!!  

And your question is not OT at all...you came to the right place!  

I think that your idea about getting an MSF is a great one - they really are special, and they will last a long time, so you will get your money's worth for sure.  Rhapsody in Two is actually a mineralize Blush, which tends to be a bit more pigmented than a Mineralize Skin Finish, which are more often used as highlighters (though is you are lighter-skinned you can use some of them as blushes).  Rhapsody in Two has received some very nice reviews on Makeup Alley, which is a great source for information about MAC products from people who take their makeup very seriously.  

Probably one of the most popular Mineralize Skin Finish colors is Petticoat, and it would look nice on you I bet since you sound like you have lighter skin tone.  You can probably get it on ebay - though you might want to get something less rare (and expensive).  Another popular color is By Candlelight, which was part of a recent collection, so it might not cost as much on ebay.  I would try looking through the beauty blog by Temptalia, who does excellent reviews of MAC products, including very clear pictures.  The link below contains a list of various uses for MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (just click on it and then scroll down to see the list).  

http://www.temptalia.com/?search-cl...+MSF&cs-post_title-1=&cs-all-2=&search=Search

I would also wait and see what some others around here have to say about the Mineralize Skin Finish Colors - I do not use them personally, but they are very pretty!!!

Hope that this helps.


----------



## LAltiero85

Lv-nowwhat said:


> i bought gaga lipstick the 2 new lipliners the light ones ones barely naked a new lipglass the light colored one and 2 eye shadows all that glitters and the blue one from london collection.


I love that Viva Glam Lady Gaga shade, it's gorgeous, that will hopefully be one of my next purchases...I also love the blue shadow from the L.O.L. collection...but it's sold out on their website


----------



## LAltiero85

Pursegrrl said:


> welcome to the world of MAC!!
> 
> This is an older article, but it's a GREAT one on top 15 staple MAC neutrals.  Oh there are more out there beyond this one but it's a good place to start!
> 
> http://www.makeupgeek.com/articles-reviews/15-best-mac-neutral-eyeshadows-and-how-to-organize-them/
> 
> XXXOO PG


Thank you!!!! That's a HUGE help!!!! Bookmarked it! I'm so glad I found this thread!


----------



## Mommyx2

LAltiero85 said:


> I love that Viva Glam Lady Gaga shade, it's gorgeous, that will hopefully be one of my next purchases...I also love the blue shadow from the L.O.L. collection...but it's sold out on their website



Everything from LOL has been restocked on MAC's website  .... unless it sold out again during the last couple of days.  I'm waiting for Birds & Berries and Bough Grey to be delivered.  B&B looks so pretty!


----------



## LAltiero85

Mommyx2 said:


> Everything from LOL has been restocked on MAC's website  .... unless it sold out again during the last couple of days.  I'm waiting for Birds & Berries and Bough Grey to be delivered.  B&B looks so pretty!


NICE!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## suzie_hun

Loquita said:


> Hi *suzie_hun*, Welcome!!!
> 
> And your question is not OT at all...you came to the right place!
> 
> I think that your idea about getting an MSF is a great one - they really are special, and they will last a long time, so you will get your money's worth for sure.  Rhapsody in Two is actually a mineralize Blush, which tends to be a bit more pigmented than a Mineralize Skin Finish, which are more often used as highlighters (though is you are lighter-skinned you can use some of them as blushes).  Rhapsody in Two has received some very nice reviews on Makeup Alley, which is a great source for information about MAC products from people who take their makeup very seriously.
> 
> Probably one of the most popular Mineralize Skin Finish colors is Petticoat, and it would look nice on you I bet since you sound like you have lighter skin tone.  You can probably get it on ebay - though you might want to get something less rare (and expensive).  Another popular color is By Candlelight, which was part of a recent collection, so it might not cost as much on ebay.  I would try looking through the beauty blog by Temptalia, who does excellent reviews of MAC products, including very clear pictures.  The link below contains a list of various uses for MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (just click on it and then scroll down to see the list).
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/?search-cl...+MSF&cs-post_title-1=&cs-all-2=&search=Search
> 
> I would also wait and see what some others around here have to say about the Mineralize Skin Finish Colors - I do not use them personally, but they are very pretty!!!
> 
> Hope that this helps.



Thank your very much Loquita! By Candlelight seems very pretty too! I don't really want to order from ebay though.. It would be much more comfortable for me to get it from a mac store, I don't want to worry about the authenticity of the product and such things. I think I'll visit a mac store, look through the products irl and ask for the SA's opinions too.


----------



## coreenmd

ooh i just got a little haul today, inspired by my third back2mac lippie! i got a free russian red. my first super red and i love it. i also got viva glam II lipstick and 2 lipliners in beet and in synch. i also got an e/s primer in light and brush cleanser.


----------



## loveuga

I haven't made a MAC purchase in quite a while... so, let's see what trouble I get into at the CCO tomorrow!


----------



## Mommyx2

LAltiero85 said:


> NICE!!! Thanks!!!



You're welcome.  Happy shopping!



loveuga said:


> I haven't made a MAC purchase in quite a while... so, let's see what trouble I get into at the CCO tomorrow!



The CCO where I live just got in the Holiday stuff and loads of piggies in the old jars.  Let us know what you find when you go.


----------



## loveuga

Mommyx2 said:


> The CCO where I live just got in the Holiday stuff and loads of piggies in the old jars.  Let us know what you find when you go.



Fabulous!  I hope there are lots of goodies awaiting my arrival at the CCO right when it opens tomorrow!    I'll definitely let you know what I find!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I recently went to a CCO in LV and was able to purchase Brunette, Redhead, So Ceylon and Petticoat MSF. The CCO also had pretty much all of the Dame Edna collection. Check your CCOs if you are looking for any MSFs.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I'm on my 3rd MAC 15 palette! WOOT!


----------



## Mommyx2

harlem_cutie said:


> I recently went to a CCO in LV and was able to purchase Brunette, Redhead, So Ceylon and Petticoat MSF. The CCO also had pretty much all of the Dame Edna collection. Check your CCOs if you are looking for any MSFs.



That's true.  I got Perfect Topping, Refined, Petticoat and So Ceylon at my CCO.  They also had Blonde, Cheeky Bronze and a couple others.  Right now they have the compact with MSF Naturals on one half and highlighting powder on the other half.


----------



## Loquita

suzie_hun said:


> Thank your very much Loquita! By Candlelight seems very pretty too! I don't really want to order from ebay though.. It would be much more comfortable for me to get it from a mac store, I don't want to worry about the authenticity of the product and such things. I think I'll visit a mac store, look through the products irl and ask for the SA's opinions too.



That sounds like a really smart idea if you are new to MAC - there is a lot of fake MAC on *bay, unfortunately.  

You might get lucky at your local MAC store - they might have some By Candlelight left - it's worth a try!  GL!


----------



## Loquita

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I'm on my 3rd MAC 15 palette! WOOT!



A woman after my own !


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> That's true.  I got Perfect Topping, Refined, Petticoat and So Ceylon at my CCO.  They also had Blonde, Cheeky Bronze and a couple others.  *Right now they have the compact with MSF Naturals on one half and highlighting powder on the other half.*



I am going to pretend that I didn't read this.  ush:


----------



## devoted7

Mommyx2 said:


> That's true.  I got Perfect Topping, Refined, Petticoat and So Ceylon at my CCO.  They also had Blonde, Cheeky Bronze and a couple others.  Right now they have the compact with MSF Naturals on one half and highlighting powder on the other half.



OMG!!! You're sooo dang lucky to live next to a CCO!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> OMG!!! You're sooo dang lucky to live next to a CCO!!! I'm jealous!



You're jealous - your wallet is not!! 

And shout-out to *LMS* - I finally organized my MU collection and posted it in the "how do you store your makeup?" thread...just for you!!!!   

(Prepare yourself, woman!)


----------



## pond23

Ugh! I was supposed to go to a CCO to try to find some goodies, but I felt too sick from a cold to go. I am so jealous that so many are finding such great items at the outlets.  Hopefully some time soon I will finally be able to go again.


----------



## pond23

Yesterday I Back2MAC'ed for Smile Dazzleglass. It is quite sheer, but sooo pretty.

I checked out the Art Supplies collection. Unfortunately they didn't let me purchase any items just yet. I fell in love with the Pearlglide eye liners, especially with Designer Purple, Almost Noir, Undercurrent and Black Line.


----------



## pond23

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I'm on my 3rd MAC 15 palette! WOOT!


 
^ WOW!


----------



## harlem_cutie

the Art Supplies collection is currently available on Bloomingdales.com. They will be shipped the day the collection officially launches though.http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=479816&CategoryID=18029

I am getting all of the Pearlglide liners and two of the greasepaint sticks and I don't think I will be buying anymore MAC until Mac to the Beach launches in May. *I hope*


----------



## razorkiss58

Brun eye shadow & 2 Malibu Peach nail polish since its limited


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> I am going to pretend that I didn't read this.  ush:



There I go again... inadvertently enabling you.  Sorry!



devoted7 said:


> OMG!!! You're sooo dang lucky to live next to a CCO!!! I'm jealous!



Girrrrl, it's dangerous living 15 minutes away from an outlet!  I try not to venture down that area, but I can't help it.  They just opened a huge Forever 21 too!  I'm 32 but I like to buy trendy stuff there since I probably won't be wearing it for years and it's easy on the wallet.



Loquita said:


> *You're jealous - your wallet is not!!*
> 
> And shout-out to *LMS* - I finally organized my MU collection and posted it in the "how do you store your makeup?" thread...just for you!!!!
> 
> (Prepare yourself, woman!)



LMAO!  That smiley cracks me up too.  You also inspired me to take pics of my collection.  I didn't realize that it's 2:00am right now, so I'll post them tomorrow.



pond23 said:


> Yesterday I Back2MAC'ed for Smile Dazzleglass. It is quite sheer, but sooo pretty.
> 
> I checked out the Art Supplies collection. Unfortunately they didn't let me purchase any items just yet. I fell in love with the Pearlglide eye liners, especially with Designer Purple, Almost Noir, Undercurrent and Black Line.



I'm trying my hardest to fight the urge to buy anything from this collection, but I really like Pearlglides and I missed out on the greasepaint sticks from Style Black.  I'm soooo curious to try them out.



harlem_cutie said:


> the Art Supplies collection is currently available on Bloomingdales.com. They will be shipped the day the collection officially launches though.http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=479816&CategoryID=18029
> 
> *I am getting all of the Pearlglide liners and two of the greasepaint sticks *and I don't think I will be buying anymore MAC until Mac to the Beach launches in May. *I hope*







razorkiss58 said:


> Brun eye shadow & 2 Malibu Peach nail polish since its limited



I love Brun e/s!  Good choice!


----------



## Bridget S.

pond23 said:


> Ugh! I was supposed to go to a CCO to try to find some goodies, but I felt too sick from a cold to go. I am so jealous that so many are finding such great items at the outlets.  Hopefully some time soon I will finally be able to go again.


Sorry you are feeling sick! Hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## VanessaJean

Grand Entrance from eBay arrived today! Thanks Dad! LOL.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^I love Grand Entrance. I've never felt an eyeshadow like that. It goes on like silk and its so soft it almost feels creamy! 

I can't wait for the Pret-a-Papier collection thats being released April 10th but there's not too many pics or swatches anywhere? Has anybody seen any?


----------



## kasmom

From MGLOL collection:
-both beauty powders
-all lipsticks
-Birds & Berries 
-Bough Grey
-Blue India (2) 

I also got 2 really cute pajamas from the LOL for Target.


----------



## Loquita

Since I am presently on a big fat *BAN*, I am enjoying the final dregs of my recent MAC online orders (still one more little thing coming, though):







Empty 15 shadow palette (I am keeping it to use only when I travel); Lip glass in Liqueur; Lustre Lipstick in Touch - these are both beautiful colors that don't get the attention that they deserve! 






Palette refill in Malt


----------



## lovemysavior

Loquita said:


> Since I am presently on a big fat *BAN*, I am enjoying the final dregs of my recent MAC online orders (still one more little thing coming, though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty 15 shadow palette (I am keeping it to use only when I travel); Lip glass in Liqueur; Lustre Lipstick in Touch - these are both beautiful colors that don't get the attention that they deserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palette refill in Malt


 
Oooh, Liqueur looks really pretty.  I'll have to put it on my wish list.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Since I am presently on a big fat *BAN*, I am enjoying the final dregs of my recent MAC online orders (still one more little thing coming, though):
> 
> Empty 15 shadow palette (I am keeping it to use only when I travel); Lip glass in Liqueur; Lustre Lipstick in Touch - these are both beautiful colors that don't get the attention that they deserve!
> 
> Palette refill in Malt


 
Lo, I LOVE Luquer!  You're right, it's under the radar but this is a beautiful color!
Someone suggested putting this over Myself and it's lovely.  Try it!


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Lo, I LOVE Luquer!  You're right, it's under the radar but this is a beautiful color!
> Someone suggested putting this over Myself and it's lovely.  Try it!



Will do!  Thanks for the tip - you always give me great color advice.  

And yep, LMS, Liquer (or however you spell it, lol) is fantastic - it's like an age-appropriate Oh Baby lip glass for me, if that makes any sense.

(When I was in my teens and early twenties Oh Baby looked wonderful on me - but now that I am older the multi-colored sparkle in it looks horrid).   

Now I have my bronze MAC lipgloss back!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Oops!  It is Liquer.  I used to LIVE on a street named Luquer.  How funny!


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Will do!  Thanks for the tip - you always give me great color advice.
> 
> And yep, LMS, Liquer (or however you spell it, lol) is fantastic - it's like an age-appropriate Oh Baby lip glass for me, if that makes any sense.
> 
> *(When I was in my teens and early twenties Oh Baby looked wonderful on me - but now that I am older the multi-colored sparkle in it looks horrid).  *
> Now I have my bronze MAC lipgloss back!



OMG!  I b2m my Oh Baby l/g recently because I was shocked at how much glitter was in it.  You're right, it was cool when we were younger... not so much now.  This is how I'm feeling about my Dazzleglass Cremes though.  I don't think I'm diggin' all the "dazzle" in it as much as I thought I would. I bought all 9 of them when they were launched last year, but haven't used 5 of them.  Do you think Nordies will let me take them back?


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> OMG!  I b2m my Oh Baby l/g recently because I was shocked at how much glitter was in it.  You're right, it was cool when we were younger... not so much now.  This is how I'm feeling about my Dazzleglass Cremes though.  I don't think I'm diggin' all the "dazzle" in it as much as I thought I would. I bought all 9 of them when they were launched last year, but haven't used 5 of them.  Do you think Nordies will let me take them back?



I would say it's def. worth a try!  Esp. if you still have the boxes - Nordie's is great that way.  And I can deal with the Dazzleglass Cremes, but the Oh Baby I can't do now...despite the fact that I used to rock it hard.  

Yep - I personally would try to return them.  I just returned some mascara to them that I bought in early Dec. with no problem.


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Oops!  It is Liquer.  I used to LIVE on a street named Luquer.  How funny!



Girl, no worries - I can't spell that word to save my life!!


----------



## Loquita

*girly*, I also wanted to tell you that today I wore Shy Girl with Fulfilled on top to a meeting to renegotiate my job contract (I just got a job offer from another place, so I am negotiating deals with both places and then deciding which offer I will take).  

I feel very lucky to be in this position - but I also know that I worked like a pig to get here!

Anyhoo, the combo you suggested to me is my _favorite of all time_ - it's the perfect creamy, light peachy pink lip that doesn't make me look grayish-green and that still has some color. I don't have to play with the color at all to make it look good, or even wear liner.  It made me feel much more confident during the meeting!  Thank you!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> *girly*, I also wanted to tell you that today I wore Shy Girl with Fulfilled on top to a meeting to renegotiate my job contract (I just got a job offer from another place, so I am negotiating deals with both places and then deciding which offer I will take).
> 
> I feel very lucky to be in this position - but I also know that I worked like a pig to get here!
> 
> Anyhoo, the combo you suggested to me is my _favorite of all time_ - it's the perfect creamy, light peachy pink lip that doesn't make me look grayish-green and that still has some color. I don't have to play with the color at all to make it look good, or even wear liner. It made me feel much more confident during the meeting! Thank you!


 
Hey Lo, I'm so happy to hear that this combination works so well for you!!    I have to say Shy Girl l/s and Fulfilled l/g create such a unique combination, wouldn't you say?  And I agree, it's so comfortable to wear!

I'm so excited to hear about your job prospects - I'm very envious but I'm sure you deserve it!  Is it another college?  Good luck!


----------



## devoted7

cool haul loquita!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

anyone have a MAC free shipping code?


----------



## Bridget S.

SUPPLIES - free std shipping on any order through midnight April 4th, EST.


----------



## Bridget S.

Lipsticks from L to R are Speed Dial, Speak Louder, Plumful and New York Apple. Soft Force eyeshadow, Eccentricity mineralized eye shadow quad (of course my least fave colour is the largest : ) ) and then Frankly Scarlet is the blush, and couldn't be more aptly named, I thought Breezy was pigmented! : ) The lipglass is Purple Rage and I love it so much, this is my backup, it is a deep berry pink on my lips, looks totally blah in the tube though, but looks gorgeous with silver shadow and some blush!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Since I am presently on a big fat *BAN*, I am enjoying the final dregs of my recent MAC online orders (still one more little thing coming, though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empty 15 shadow palette (I am keeping it to use only when I travel); Lip glass in Liqueur; Lustre Lipstick in Touch - these are both beautiful colors that don't get the attention that they deserve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palette refill in Malt



Yay you were able to get Liquor!!  That over Myself is my absolute favorite go to everyday lip!  Ladies if you like Liquor better stock up, as its on the chopping block and discontinued!


----------



## kasmom

I went back for more GMLOL: All lipglasses and Bough Grey E/S


----------



## Needanotherbag

How is everyone liking their Bough Grey?  I wore mine once, and havent picked it up again - anyone have suggestions on how to wear it??


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Hey *NAB*!  I think that's a great question!  I don't actually have *Bough Grey *but I do have *Birds & Berries*.

Like you, I've worn it once and I'll try some more placements this weekend, but I'd like know how others are using it?


----------



## i<3handbags

I bought the Shadowy Lady quad at the CCO today, and guess who I ran in to? Judy from itsjudytime! She is so sweet.


----------



## VanessaJean

Glamour Check shadow from eBay arrived today. Any ideas what to pair it with?


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> You're jealous - your wallet is not!!
> 
> And shout-out to *LMS* - I finally organized my MU collection and posted it in the "how do you store your makeup?" thread...just for you!!!!
> 
> (Prepare yourself, woman!)



running to take a look!


----------



## kasmom

I got both of Dame Edna high light powders from CCO. I heard they are really lame but I can't resist the packaging.


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> Sorry you are feeling sick! Hope you feel much better soon!


 
^ Thank you *Bridget S.*! I'm still sick , but lots of Emergen-C and playing with my MAC goodies from the past month are making me feel better.


----------



## *Jem*

i checked out the Art Supplies collection today. Fell in love with the greasepaint sticks, bought 3. I thought I would love the pearlglide liners but I was was not impressed. All the testers had the points broken off. I passed. I didn't even bother with the lip stains after reading Temptalia's review of them.

 I also picked up Posey blushcreme. My blush never lasts all day and I am going to try a tip from MakeupbyTiffanyD and layer cream blush and power blush


----------



## devoted7

^o0o pretty! what are greasepaints for?


----------



## *Jem*

devoted7 said:


> ^o0o pretty! what are greasepaints for?



they are multi-purpose eye things. I plan to wear them more as smudgy eyeliners. The colors are really cool especially Dirty, so unique and I think it will look fabulous with my hazel eyes!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi I was looking throught this thread right before the "lock down" haha...I was gonna ask questions about eye shadow colors but i ended up ordering 4..my first MAC makeup lol, i hope i like it!   

I got shroom, carbon (i use it for eyeliner kindov), Bronze, and phloof!.


----------



## Loquita

^Great choices!  Those are all MAC classics.  

And I broke my ban already - I blubbered about it already in the MAC ban thread, so I will save you the drama.  

ITA with **Jem**'s assessment of the new collection - the greasepaints are where its at!  The pearl glide colors are pretty but I felt that I didn't need them.  So I left with three greasepaints...will post pics tomorrow.  

The ban is now extended until the end of May, unless I return these items.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Lo, you are too funny!

How do you use the greasepaints by the way?  I don't own any but I've swatched B in the past and liked it, but the point is rather thick.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> ^Great choices!  Those are all MAC classics.
> 
> And I broke my ban already - I blubbered about it already in the MAC ban thread, so I will save you the drama.
> 
> ITA with **Jem**'s assessment of the new collection - the greasepaints are where its at!  The pearl glide colors are pretty but I felt that I didn't need them.  So I left with three greasepaints...will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> The ban is now extended until the end of May, unless I return these items.



Too funny!
I can wait to get mine so that I can create some cool eye looks! I use mine as a base..


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Lo, you are too funny!
> 
> How do you use the greasepaints by the way? I don't own any but I've swatched B in the past and liked it, but the point is rather thick.


 
Hey girly, Lo and everyone!  Hope you don't mind me interrupting ...

I have the black greasepaint from when it first came out in the Style Black collection.  It IS thick but there is also a little sharpener thingy in the other end that you can pull out and use to keep its shape.

I am a sucker for black upper lashline liner.  Pencil, liquid, doesn't matter.  The greasepaint is another way to line my upper lashes for a "finished" look but honestly if you use a light touch you can keep it pretty fine to medium if you don't want to pour it on thick.  It's got options! 

I've been out of work for months but I SOOOOO want to get more from Art Supplies - help!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey girly, Lo and everyone! Hope you don't mind me interrupting ...
> 
> I have the black greasepaint from when it first came out in the Style Black collection. It IS thick but there is also a little sharpener thingy in the other end that you can pull out and use to keep its shape.
> 
> I am a sucker for black upper lashline liner. Pencil, liquid, doesn't matter. The greasepaint is another way to line my upper lashes for a "finished" look but honestly if you use a light touch you can keep it pretty fine to medium if you don't want to pour it on thick. It's got options!
> 
> I've been out of work for months but I SOOOOO want to get more from Art Supplies - help!!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
Hey PG!  Thanks for the tip!  I think I'll take a look today and try some of the intriguing colors.

Good luck on the job hunt.  I hope you'll be able to pick up some Art Supplies soon!


----------



## *Jem*

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ Lo, you are too funny!
> 
> How do you use the greasepaints by the way?  I don't own any but I've swatched B in the past and liked it, but the point is rather thick.



I used Dirty today and lined my upper lashline and smudged it out a bit. My point was pretty sharp and I was able to start off with a pretty thin line but I made it thicker to smudge more. lol I am going out tonight so I plan to add it to my bottom lashes for a smoky eye


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks *Jem*!  I'll have to be sure to try Dirty also!


----------



## hautecouture15

-239 brush
-brush cleanser
-15 eyeshadow palette (trax, sumptuous olive, blanc type, shroom)
-sable e/s
-msf natural in light


----------



## sara999

i bought:
mac eye makeup remover (LOVE)
the bronze shadow quartet (also love)
and paint pot in soft ochre


----------



## VanessaJean

I just depotted the 2 e/s that came from eBay. I only need 1 shadow to fill my 15 palette!


----------



## Suzzeee

If anyone is having trouble finding some of the Liberty of London pieces they still have pretty much everything at the Brentwood, CA store (the N. Cal Brentwood)  --they mentioned they have been fulfilling orders from other stores so it sounds like they will ship.  I just picked up the small cosmetic bag, the India Blue nail polish, Petals & Peacocks lipstick and the Viva Glam Cyndi while I was there too!


----------



## Loquita

Suzzeee said:


> If anyone is having trouble finding some of the Liberty of London pieces they still have pretty much everything at the Brentwood, CA store (the N. Cal Brentwood)  --they mentioned they have been fulfilling orders from other stores so it sounds like they will ship.  I just picked up the small cosmetic bag, the India Blue nail polish, Petals & Peacocks lipstick and the Viva Glam Cyndi while I was there too!



Wow - you got some great stuff!!  The cosmetics bag and the nail polish are really tough to find!!

And here are the pre and post-ban items that I received yesterday and today:






B2M lipstick in Shy Girl (my fave MAC lipstick to date, alongside Myself - this is a back-up), and three greasepaints from Art Supplies.

Here you can see the colors a bit better:






Top to bottom:  Below Ground; Brown, Now; and Zinc Zone

And finally, a shadow that I have been waiting for for a while - it used to be a PRO item, I believe - it's Soot, which is a great straight-up dark gray matte shadow:






And I also got some brush cleaner but I forgot to take a pic of that.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Geez, I went to place an online order for Dirty Greasepaint and Undercurrent Liner. Undercurrent is Sold OUT, boo! Now what to do, I hate to pay for shipping at a different site....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I decided to get the Uniformely Blue greasepaint instead of the Undercurrent liner. I also ordered DIrty. I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## MakeupDIY

My sister went to the CCO for me a couple days ago and bought me two brushes MAC 223 & Mac 225. Only have pics of the 223 atm though 













Sorry for the bad lighting :/


----------



## devoted7

*Jem* said:


> they are multi-purpose eye things. I plan to wear them more as smudgy eyeliners. The colors are really cool especially Dirty, so unique and I think it will look fabulous with my hazel eyes!



Ahhh, okay! Thanks 

I'm loving everyone's hauls!!!


----------



## devoted7

PS: haven't been around the MAC thread as much because I don't want to be tempted to buy more MAC. LOL!

BTW: does anyone know what the difference between charge water and fix +? is it the same? Thanks!


----------



## MakeupDIY

devoted7 said:


> PS: haven't been around the MAC thread as much because I don't want to be tempted to buy more MAC. LOL!
> 
> BTW: does anyone know what the difference between charge water and fix +? is it the same? Thanks!


 
I think it was different minerals or something like that I youtubed it a while ago and the person prefered Charged Water to Fix+  Never had charged water myself though  I think charged water is supposed to benefit your face more x


----------



## MakeupDIY

My MAC 225


----------



## keodi

^^
a good brush to have!


----------



## keodi

*Jem* said:


> I used Dirty today and lined my upper lashline and smudged it out a bit. My point was pretty sharp and I was able to start off with a pretty thin line but I made it thicker to smudge more. lol I am going out tonight so I plan to add it to my bottom lashes for a smoky eye



LOL you're making me want to pick up Dirty today so I can wear it out tonight!


----------



## CoolPinkIce

Does anyone know if Mac will be having the type of sale they had last year?


----------



## keodi

^^
not sure but if they do it'll be in June.


----------



## devoted7

happy easter MAC ladies!


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> happy easter MAC ladies!



Happy Easter, gorgeous!!  

A lovely holiday to all!!


----------



## bootiepatootie

I just bought my first MAC item today...Naked Lunch e/s. I am already making a list of what I want next...this is bad.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love Naked Lunch!

I have 6 empty MAC shadows. I wish I had a store near me so I could B2M for a lipgloss.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

just a few randoms: fresh salmon lipstick and cork lip liner


----------



## lovemysavior

Nice hauls everyone.  I just got a MAC gift card this weekend for my birthday (which was almost 2 months ago).  Will probably go get something from MAC tonight since I have a job interview to work for MACY's cosmetics.  Yay!


----------



## Pursegrrl

bootiepatootie said:


> I just bought my first MAC item today...Naked Lunch e/s. I am already making a list of what I want next...this is bad.


 
But here in MAC land baaaad is so goooood  

Welcome to the slippery slope!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked two lippies with my gift card.  Impassioned l/s and Viva Glam Cyndi (which I love and plan on getting a back up).  I don't know why it took me so long to get VGC.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi!!

Oh geez! I already have a problem with buying MAC so I can only imagine what will happen now that I have found this thread!!


----------



## bootiepatootie

Pursegrrl said:


> But here in MAC land baaaad is so goooood
> 
> Welcome to the slippery slope!!



Thanks! These threads are really bad for me (i.e. my wallet) because I want everything. I'm trying to start from the beginning which means I need a lot. Oh, Mac, why do you do this to me?


----------



## kathywko

I pulled the trigger and bought 2 Black Line, 1 Petrol Blue pearlglides, satin taupe e/s and a studio sculpt concealer.....and I am thinking about getting another Pearlglide! I  them!


----------



## keodi

I finally got to MAC today and I bought 4 grease paint sticks and pearlglide in undercurrent love it! I got dirty, greengrease, slick black, and uniformly blue. I think I want a backup of under current.


----------



## devoted7

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Oh geez! I already have a problem with buying MAC so I can only imagine what will happen now that I have found this thread!!



ohhh be prepared for your wallet...it will be crying! LOL!

I've been staying out of this thread...too much temptation!


----------



## devoted7

bootiepatootie said:


> Thanks! These threads are really bad for me (i.e. my wallet) because I want everything. I'm trying to start from the beginning which means I need a lot. Oh, Mac, why do you do this to me?



LOL! MAC had me sunk in awhile back, then I took a break, then earlier this year until last month, I've been going crazy! And I had to officially stop myself! It's hard! Too much temptation! G/L!


----------



## jo712

I got the 214 and 239! honestly, I prefer the 214, it picks up eyeshadow amazing! 

also got Hot Hot Hot, Straw Harvest and Sable. I must stop but it was sooo tempting!


----------



## VanessaJean

Does anyone know what MAC's return policy is on foundation? I am getting low on foundation and want to try a MAC one but I don't know my color. Can I return it if it's the wrong color?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

devoted7 said:


> ohhh be prepared for your wallet...it will be crying! LOL!
> 
> I've been staying out of this thread...too much temptation!


Well, MAC is WAY less expensive than shoes, so I need to make a switch for now. Besides, I have a PPID card. lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

VanessaJean said:


> Does anyone know what MAC's return policy is on foundation? I am getting low on foundation and want to try a MAC one but I don't know my color. Can I return it if it's the wrong color?


Yes, you can return or exchange.


----------



## VanessaJean

Online as well?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes!

Here's what they have in the T&C online:
If you wish to return an item(s) from your online order, please fill out the "Return Section" of the invoice (the invoice is enclosed in your original order) and place it inside the return package along with the item(s) you wish to return. Please pack the contents carefully to avoid damage and retain a copy of the invoice for your records.


----------



## VanessaJean

Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi again..I just got my MAC shadows in the mail, two of them are shroom and sploof!  ...i have a question..are they pretty much the same color? I am gonna send one back because they look exactly the same lol, i think sploof! is a bit more "shiny" though. I think im going to keep that one.... haha what do you all think?


----------



## girlygirl3

From Art Supplies, I picked up Dirty grease paint stick and Industrial pearlglide!

While I was there, I B2M and got Pervette and Syrup l/s!  I hadn't heard of Syrup before but it's a nicely mauve l/s for me - not too bright but enough pop to know you're wearing a mauve-y color!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got 2 of the Greasepaints, Uniformly Blue and Dirty. These are the first greasepaints I own. I played with Uniformly Blue a bit. No problem with application, nice and creamy. Also worked great on my waterline.


----------



## bimmer23

LAST NIGHT  my bf ordered for me from the MAC website Dirty, Show Orchard, Point of view and Stylsetter but i got sad because they didnt have undercurrent so he took me to Nordstroms today and we bought Designer Purple, Industrial, Undercurrent YAY, and Suave Intentions e/s (so pretty w/industrial). 

But i am thinking about getting Zinc Zone and GreenGrease.

Oh BTW Dirty is now sold out online on the mac website


----------



## VanessaJean

I was just talking to a MAC MA and they said I would be a NW15. Does this seem right? Any other NW15's out there?


----------



## devoted7

^I think your best bet is to go in person to get matched. I had talked to a few MA on MAC's website and they all gave me different matches. Also, you can always google your current foundation with a MAC color and something could possibly show up. Try searching on MUA! G/L!


----------



## VanessaJean

I would love to go to MAC but we have no store here. I will try Googling my foundation.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

devoted7 said:


> ^I think your best bet is to go in person to get matched. I had talked to a few MA on MAC's website and they all gave me different matches. Also, you can always google your current foundation with a MAC color and something could possibly show up. Try searching on MUA! G/L!



I was in MAC Columbus Circle (NYC) for the first time yesterday. One look, and the MA says "NW20" -- spot on! That shop is now my go-to MAC when in NYC. It was the first time I felt that I was dealing with MA that knew what they were doing versus some of the Dept. store counters where they don't really know the product.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I was also told not to risk pearlglide liners while wearing contacts!


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> I was in MAC Columbus Circle (NYC) for the first time yesterday. One look, and the MA says "NW20" -- spot on! That shop is now my go-to MAC when in NYC. It was the first time I felt that I was dealing with MA that knew what they were doing versus some of the Dept. store counters where they don't really know the product.


 
MAC Columbus Circle?  Which level is it on, the same as Sephora's?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> MAC Columbus Circle?  Which level is it on, the same as Sephora's?



66th and Columbus, up from the Circle actually. Wonderful store! Will be my go to when in the city rather than Saks or GCS. And best part is right near the 1 line stop.


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> I was just talking to a MAC MA and they said I would be a NW15. Does this seem right? Any other NW15's out there?


 
I would say that's about right. I wear NW20 but I could probably pull off NW15.  I think some of the foundations run a bit darker too.  Studio Fix Fluid is darker than some of the other lines.  Mineralize in the compact also may run darker.  HTH!


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> 66th and Columbus, up from the Circle actually. Wonderful store! Will be my go to when in the city rather than Saks or GCS. And best part is right near the 1 line stop.


 
Whoa!  Thanks!  That's Lincoln Center - OMG!  

Here it is I've been waiting for the opening of the MAC store in Times Square - which is any day now!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

girlygirl3 said:


> Whoa!  Thanks!  That's Lincoln Center - OMG!
> 
> Here it is I've been waiting for the opening of the MAC store in Times Square - which is any day now!


I was getting a tour of LC renovations with the architects and remembered the SA at Saks mentioned Columbus Circle. So I went down there (to the "mall") only to be told that MAC was actually back uptown! In any event, it is a nice shop with informed SAs. I would definitely frequent that locale rather than Times Square which will be full of tourists! (although, now that I live in PA I am in that category too!!!!)


----------



## girlygirl3

Izzy's Mom said:


> I was getting a tour of LC renovations with the architects and remembered the SA at Saks mentioned Columbus Circle. So I went down there (to the "mall") only to be told that MAC was actually back uptown! In any event, it is a nice shop with informed SAs. I would definitely frequent that locale rather than Times Square which will be full of tourists! (although, now that I live in PA I am in that category too!!!!)


 
Yes, thanks again for helping me avoid the crowds!


----------



## Bella613

Izzy's Mom said:


> I was also told not to risk pearlglide liners while wearing contacts!



I am SO glad I'm seeing this.

I bought three of the pearlglides-- was returning two and keeping the black one (waterproof and to use on the water line).
Well, I used it today and it was HORRIBLE!

Can I return it even if I just used it once?
My eyes were KILLING me today and now I know why!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *nwhite*! I am almost out of foundation and am dying to try MAC so I might place an order. Are they any free shipping codes on right now?


----------



## Bridget S.

Free Std shipping, good through midnight EST April 11th, code: PREP.


----------



## gre8dane

Bella613 said:


> I am SO glad I'm seeing this.
> 
> I bought three of the pearlglides-- was returning two and keeping the black one (waterproof and to use on the water line).
> Well, I used it today and it was HORRIBLE!
> 
> *Can I return it even if I just used it once?*
> My eyes were KILLING me today and now I know why!


 
Yes you can return, especially for the reason you described.  They should have warned you.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I think I am going to get the Studio Fix. But Powder Plus or Liquid?? Decisions....


----------



## devoted7

^if you want something quick studio fix powder is nice. SFF is nice too! what kind of coverage are you looking for?


----------



## VanessaJean

I like a good coverage but for the summer now super heavy. I have oily acne prone skin but haven't had many breakouts since I started using ProActive. I wanted something that will keep me matte. Is the Powder + like a cream to powder?


----------



## Bridget S.

Studio Fix Fluid would be my HG, I wish it didn't have the silicones  : ( Used sparingly it gives a light, but matte coverage. I found it very buildable!  I have not used the powder.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *bridget.* Why are silicones bad?


----------



## Bridget S.

More most people it is fine, for me it clogs my pores something awful!


----------



## devoted7

^I was about to ask that too!


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh that sucks* bridget!*


----------



## nwhite

I think I prefer silicone!!   I have Studio Fix Fluid.  I love it b/c it doesn't go into your fine lines and leaves your skin smooth!  

Another good one (non MAC) I just tried that has silicone is Clarins Everlasting Foundation.  It stays on super long and is matte.  The day or so after it kinda made my skin dry, but I think it will be a good one for summer since my skin much oiler.

I use the Studio Fix powder for touch ups in the summer.  The powder actually makes me break out occasionally and doesn't stay on me long at all if I just use it by itself.


----------



## Bridget S.

Yeah, most people don't have a problem with silicone! God knows it's pretty much in all of the foundations and skin products!
VJ, def give the MAC Studio Fix Fluid a try!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks I think I am going to try it!


----------



## hautecouture15

VanessaJean said:


> I was just talking to a MAC MA and they said I would be a NW15. Does this seem right? Any other NW15's out there?



I'm an NW15 and from FOTD pics I've seen of you, you look like an NW15. For reference I use an NW15 in MAC concealed and light in their MSF Natural HTH x


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! It does help!


----------



## krazydaisy

I went to buy a couple bright shadows today


----------



## NorthStar

Got two pearlglide liners yesterday, in black line & undercurrent.

Also made a lunch break online order (was bored and didn't have time to hit the mall lol) and am getting:

-Hey e/s
-Wedge e/s
-Prim & Proper Blush
-Smile Dazzleglass
-Shy Girl l/s
-Fulfilled p/g

And I blame *Loquita* for the last two on the list ...the combo was mentioned as a favorite everyday look and of course I checked it out in person and was like oh yeaaaahhh that is pretty lol!  Fulfilled will be my first Plushglass ever, not sure why I waited so long to try one.


----------



## pond23

^ Great MAC haul *NorthStar*! I recently purchased Black Line, Undercurrent and Prim & Proper Blush too. Undercurrent is an amazing duochrome color! Hmmm. I strangely haven't tried the Plushglasses either.  My first one will probably be either Ample Pink or Fulfilled.


----------



## pond23

krazydaisy said:


> I went to buy a couple bright shadows today


 
^ What shades did you pick up *krazydaisy*?


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ Great MAC haul *NorthStar*! I recently purchased Black Line, Undercurrent and Prim & Proper Blush too. Undercurrent is an amazing duochrome color! Hmmm. I strangely haven't tried the Plushglasses either.  My first one will probably be either Ample Pink or Fulfilled.



Thanks!  How do you like Prim & Proper?  I've never had a blush in a neutral shade like it before.


----------



## Pursegrrl

NS, great haul and you'll like the Plushglass too I know it!!

I have just one (in Oversexed) and I just  every time I put it on...what's not to love?


----------



## pond23

NorthStar said:


> Thanks! How do you like Prim & Proper? I've never had a blush in a neutral shade like it before.


 
^ I usually wear blushes in cooler tones so Prim & Proper was a departure for me too. I have neutral to slightly yellow undertones in my skin (NC15 but can pull of NW15 too), so the blush can read a bit warm on me. So I have been wearing it as a blush, a contour color or almost like a bronzing powder. I prefer rosey, pink and plum blushes, but Prim & Proper looks nice when I want my cheeks to be more understated and my eyes or lips to pop instead. I have been pairing it with my peachier lip colors.


----------



## southpaw

I went a little nuts - love the new set Hey, Sorcery (like sketch only less red), Prepped for Glamour (like Satin Taupe but less sparkle)  also bought a few "basics" - Club, Nylon, Jest & Coquette (which I'm a bit disappointed with the color payoff so far)

as a note I love plushglass my favs are fullfilled & ample pink


----------



## *Jem*

I hit up my local CCO at lunch today and they had everything I was looking for!

Picked up:

Refined MSF- makeupbytiffanyd mentioned this on one of her recent videos and her raves made me seek this out. its really pretty! 

Enough Said beauty powder blush- Temptalia used this on her blush video and it looked pretty and very natural on her. We are similar skin tones so I decided I needed it!

Strobe Beam TLC stick- I am addicted to lip balm. I have this in the peachy color and love it too!


----------



## elle tee

Yesterday I picked up a tube of Plushlash on the recommendation of a few ladies on this thread.  Tried it this morning and I really like it!!


----------



## NorthStar

pond23 said:


> ^ I usually wear blushes in cooler tones so Prim & Proper was a departure for me too. I have neutral to slightly yellow undertones in my skin (NC15 but can pull of NW15 too), so the blush can read a bit warm on me. So I have been wearing it as a blush, a contour color or almost like a bronzing powder. I prefer rosey, pink and plum blushes, but Prim & Proper looks nice when I want my cheeks to be more understated and my eyes or lips to pop instead. I have been pairing it with my peachier lip colors.



Thanks for the ideas, pond23!  I have NW20 skin, so I was thinking that Prim & Proper might work for some of the very things you mentioned!  Sweet!


----------



## NorthStar

Pursegrrl said:


> NS, great haul and you'll like the Plushglass too I know it!!
> 
> I have just one (in Oversexed) and I just  every time I put it on...what's not to love?



Thanks PG...maybe I need "Fulfilled" AND "Oversexed"...they sound like they would go well together...


----------



## pond23

northstar said:


> thanks pg...maybe i need "fulfilled" and "oversexed"...they sound like they would go well together...


 
^ lol! :d


----------



## nwhite

My recent purchases -

I must say that I'm loving the new pearlglide liners!

And got 2 tendertones a few weeks ago from a lovely Tpfer!  






Liners up close:
(Below Ground Greasepaint stick, Industrial and Almost Noir Pearlglide liner)






Tendertones


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Patiently waiting for next week's Pret a Papier release...


----------



## krazydaisy

pond23 said:


> ^ What shades did you pick up *krazydaisy*?



I got Electric Eel, Aquadisiac, Lucky Green, and the pallet that was like 5 cool eyes something. I love bright colors


----------



## hautecouture15

-pervette l/s (B2M) btw the bluewater MAC counter accept depotted shadows!!!
-shell pearl beauty powder from Liberty of London


----------



## Pursegrrl

hmmm...anyone know if the Glimmerglasses (from Style Black) are gonna come back anytime soon?  I LOVE blingblack so much and am actually almost out - never had that happen before, LOL!


----------



## pond23

krazydaisy said:


> I got Electric Eel, Aquadisiac, Lucky Green, and the pallet that was like 5 cool eyes something. I love bright colors


 
^ Great colors! I have and love Lucky Green. One of my fave eyeshadows ever!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> hmmm...anyone know if the Glimmerglasses (from Style Black) are gonna come back anytime soon?  I LOVE blingblack so much and am actually almost out - never had that happen before, LOL!


so far nothing yet. I'll keep you updated, as I love blingblack myself


----------



## *Jem*

I had anther MAC haul this weekend-

bought the penultimate liner- hoping this will make it easier for me to do a winged liner







l/s in Blankety






slimshine in most wanted  sad that these are dc'd


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ great haul, Jem!!  LOVE the Penultimate liner...I'm on my 2nd one


----------



## rnp1987

*Jem* said:


> I hit up my local CCO at lunch today and they had everything I was looking for!
> 
> Picked up:
> 
> Refined MSF- makeupbytiffanyd mentioned this on one of her recent videos and her raves made me seek this out. its really pretty!
> 
> Enough Said beauty powder blush- Temptalia used this on her blush video and it looked pretty and very natural on her. We are similar skin tones so I decided I needed it!
> 
> Strobe Beam TLC stick- I am addicted to lip balm. I have this in the peachy color and love it too!



I just bought this same foundation! What brush are you planning to use with it? I know Tiffany uses a kabuki brush...


----------



## *Jem*

rnp1987 said:


> I just bought this same foundation! What brush are you planning to use with it? I know Tiffany uses a kabuki brush...



foundation? This is not a foundation. Its more of a highlight or something to create a glow on the face. I am going to use a 188 with it. I am not sure Tiffany uses a kabuki brush with this as it would deposit a lot of the product and look funny. This should be applied pretty lightly


----------



## rnp1987

Oh I watched a video where she used it as a foundation on her "light" days, when she didn't want to wear liquid foundation. Oh I think I bought the MSF natural, and you have the highlight... hence the confusion.  

Anyone have any brush recommendations?


----------



## *Jem*

^^ ah yes! Those are the mineralize skinfinish naturals. I have that too. I use just a short powder brush, think its the 129sh. Kabuki would work too but it would just give you more coverage


----------



## miss gucci

i bought today fluidline;blacktrack,and dipdown
studio tech foundation
cremesheen glass/loud and lovely
mineralize blush:warm soul


----------



## smurfet

Has anyone seen the pret a papier collection IRL?  Is it pretty?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^No, but I ordered the Coral paint pot anyway!


----------



## *Jem*

I bought a chromagraphic eye pencil in NC/NW 30 (may exchange for the lighter one)
Slimshines in bare and a backup of most wanted


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^No, but I ordered the Coral paint pot anyway!


----------



## Bridget S.

smurfet said:


> Has anyone seen the pret a papier collection IRL?  Is it pretty?


Unfortunately, it's gorgeous! More MAC to separate me from my money. The Coral Paint pot, the coral lipsticks, Gazette Grey eyeshadow, the coral lipgloss, all beautiful. I don't do brown, so the other lipsticks didn't interest me and I dislike MAC nail polish, but the rest was really, really pretty.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Coral Crepe Paint Pot is a must. It would be a gorgeous base for gold and bronze shadows.


----------



## keodi

harlem_cutie said:


> Coral Crepe Paint Pot is a must. It would be a gorgeous base for gold and bronze shadows.



I agreed, I love coral crepe paint pot!that was the only thing I liked from the collection though.


----------



## southpaw

Ditto-ing sentiments about the coral paint pot it is amazing and gorgeous worn alone.  I have it on today with cut to fit on my lid, bamboo on inner crease memorabilia on outer with gazette grey on outer corner, tissueweight as a brow highlight with macroviolet fluidline on upper lash line and the 15/20 pencil on my lower waterline.  LOVE it .. have had tons of compliments today on my eyes popping.   Don't like any of the blushes, lipsticks or polishes love fold & tuck & pret a papier l/g.


----------



## razorkiss58

Studio Fix was runing out 
Paint pot - Coral Crepe
Eye Shadow - Cut to Fit
Eyeliner - Costa Riche


----------



## ETenebris

I have been pretty good this year...a couple of months ago (or whenever it came out) I bought beigeland lipstick and Cha Cha lipglass.  LOVE the lipstick.  The lipglass is also very nice, but not as versatile.  C-Thru is still my all time favorite lipglass.  I had also purchased both the new Viva Glams (Cyndi and GaGa), gave one to my sister as part of her birthday gift, and kept the other, but the one I kept is a bit too something for me (Cyndi).

Today I had a coupon for the Saks promotion, so I bought two new shadows, Gazette Grey and Copperplate, and grabbed a lip balm in Close for Comfort that is being discontinued.  Looking forward to trying these out over the weekend!


----------



## SugarDaisy

At my CCO I bought Frankly Scarlett blush and Buckwheat eyeshadow.


----------



## keodi

Today, I got below ground greasepaint stick,penultimate eyeliner, and another mac cleanse off oil.


----------



## nwhite

Bought the new Opulash macara Thursday at Nordies.  It's pretty decent, makes my lashes long and wispy.  Not really thicker though.


----------



## karester

This is what I got while in NYC, I wanted to go a little crazy but the store was busy and I figure I can do that online.

- Studio Sculpt foundation NW20
- Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Light/Medium
- Blush in Blushbaby

And apparently the sample the MUA gave me of the foundation never found its way to me from the store.


----------



## lvforever1115

Yesterday, I walked into MAC, and came out with an addiction!
Here's my mini haul from yesterday...











Fix+ Finishing Spray
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Face and Body Foundation in C1
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Light
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium/Dark (using as bronzer)
Select Moisturecover
Paint Pot in Indianwood


----------



## alexandra28

Opulash macara (sadly, not impressed)
Sable Eye Shadow (AMAZING!)
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Chromagraphic Pencil NC15/NW20


----------



## Bridget S.

Free 2 day shipping! Today Only! Expires midnight, April 28th EST.

Select 2 day shipping as your shipping option, code MAC2


----------



## VanessaJean

Ahhh I need some stuff... Must resist... I don't get paid until Friday. Boo.


----------



## smurfet

For those who's tried Coral Crepe paint pot, does it make your eyes look orangy/ pinkish?  If so, I don't know how to work that look.


----------



## Loquita

I like the Pret a Papier collection, but behaved and only got the following (I have a real weakness for coral makeup and paint pots in general):







The darker of the two Chromo (or whatever they are called) pencils plus the gorgeous Coral Crepe Paint Pot.  

And I took some comparison pics to give those of you who maybe haven't seen this particular color yet IRL a sense of what it's like:






Next to Perky (from the Fafi collection)






Next to Girl Friendly (also from Fafi)

HTH!


----------



## VanessaJean

What are some pretty bronzy MAC shadows for summer?

Love that paint pot *loquita*!


----------



## Needanotherbag

*VJ *- Bronze colors are my specialty!
Here's my list of favorites:
 - Bronze 
 - Amber Lights (reddish bronze color)
 - Tempting (muted bronze)
 - Cut to Fit (darker red bronze)
 - Mythology (looks bronze on me not copper)

HTH!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> What are some pretty bronzy MAC shadows for summer?
> 
> Love that paint pot *loquita*!



Thanks!  And *NAB* gave you an awesome list of bronzes - the only thing that I could think to add is perhaps Texture.  That is in the bronze family (at least to my eye), and is very wearable.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Needanotherbag said:


> *VJ *- Bronze colors are my specialty!
> Here's my list of favorites:
> - Bronze
> - Amber Lights (reddish bronze color)
> - Tempting (muted bronze)
> - Cut to Fit (darker red bronze)
> - Mythology (looks bronze on me not copper)
> 
> HTH!


 
Those are all amazing bronze colors!!  
Tan, Gold Stroke and Bluebrown pigments are also wonderful accents to bronze colors!  I also love All that Glitters e/s for accent/highlight. I'm a little paler/pinkier so I have to be careful with bronzes but those help me pull it off! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## pond23

I grabbed the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20 and the Instant Chic blush from my trip to Las Vegas. I had to do a chargesend for the pencil. It was sold out everywhere on the Strip.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> I grabbed the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20 and the Instant Chic blush from my trip to Las Vegas. I had to do a chargesend for the pencil. It was sold out everywhere on the Strip.



How do you like Instant Chic? I am NW20/25 and have been thinking about this one.


----------



## xpurseloverx

pret a paiper collection
eye pencil in nc15/nw20
coral crepe paint pot
dressmaker dressmaker lipstick
eyeshadow tissueweight


----------



## Needanotherbag

Pursegrrl said:


> Those are all amazing bronze colors!!
> Tan, Gold Stroke and Bluebrown pigments are also wonderful accents to bronze colors!  I also love All that Glitters e/s for accent/highlight. I'm a little paler/pinkier so I have to be careful with bronzes but those help me pull it off!
> 
> XXXOO PG



Oh yes!  All that Glitters is a fantastic "starter" bronze - its my go to color when I dont feel like putting a "look" together.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Loquita said:


> Thanks!  And *NAB* gave you an awesome list of bronzes - the only thing that I could think to add is perhaps Texture.  That is in the bronze family (at least to my eye), and is very wearable.



*Lo* - does Texture show up red on you?  I just got it last month and every time I wear it I have to put something over it to tone down the red - I mean its REALLY red on me (NW20/25)


----------



## Blue_Star

Eyeshadow - Jewel Blue
Lipglass - Young Thing, First Bloom, and New Style


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks ladies. I will check out all those colors when my ban is over. I have and LOVE All That Glitters! Perfect in the morning for a quick go-to face.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I picked up the Coral Crepe paint pot yesterday...can't wait to play with it!


----------



## pond23

Izzy's Mom said:


> How do you like Instant Chic? I am NW20/25 and have been thinking about this one.


 
^ Instant Chic is different from most of my other blushes. It is a unique and gorgeous pale glowy pinky-peach. It does not turn orange on me. It is very pretty for Spring and Summer. I like the fact that it is not too warm. I tend to like neutral or cooler colors on me, and this is more neutral to slightly warm.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> I like the Pret a Papier collection, but behaved and only got the following (I have a real weakness for coral makeup and paint pots in general):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The darker of the two Chromo (or whatever they are called) pencils plus the gorgeous Coral Crepe Paint Pot.
> 
> And I took some comparison pics to give those of you who maybe haven't seen this particular color yet IRL a sense of what it's like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to Perky (from the Fafi collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to Girl Friendly (also from Fafi)
> 
> HTH!


nice haul!



Loquita said:


> Thanks!  And *NAB* gave you an awesome list of bronzes - the only thing that I could think to add is perhaps *Texture. * That is in the bronze family (at least to my eye), and is very wearable.


Texture is definitely wearable, and a must have!




xpurseloverx said:


> pret a paiper collection
> eye pencil in nc15/nw20
> coral crepe paint pot
> dressmaker dressmaker lipstick
> eyeshadow tissueweight



good haul coral crepe paint pot is very pretty!
today I bought 2 15 pro pan palettes, and 2 bottles of brush cleaner.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

pond23 said:


> ^ Instant Chic is different from most of my other blushes. It is a unique and gorgeous pale glowy pinky-peach. It does not turn orange on me. It is very pretty for Spring and Summer. I like the fact that it is not too warm. I tend to like neutral or cooler colors on me, and this is more neutral to slightly warm.



I think I may need to try this too as everything I have is in the cool/dusty shades.


----------



## NorthStar

Grabbed a few things from Pret-a-Papier today:

Tissueweight e/s
Fold & Tuck l/g
Instant Chic blush

Wanted to check out the chromo pencils & Gazette Grey e/s IRL, but the Macy's counter I frequent which is always the last to run out of anything, well, was out!  Kinda bummed!  Liked Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s too, but it just seemed too close to the other coral-y l/s that I have gotten recently.


----------



## *Jem*

Yesterday I bought:

Opulash- verdict still out on this
Coral crepe paint pot- love
Tissueweight e/s -love
Instant Chic blush- still haven't used


----------



## sabishka

Naked Lunch e/s, Woodwinked e/s, Naked pigment and Myself lippie


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Hello Ladies
Can some one tell me what the Fix+ Finishing Spray its for?? and also how do you prime your face and eyes before applying color by using Mac's producst?  Sorry for to many questions but I just found this thread and I love it, specially looking at everyones collection.  I am a busy mom that never have time to do my makeup, but since I discovered mac I became so addictive to it and want to learn more, since I feel that I am so behind at all this makeup world
Lately I had been buying too much purple colors and I really would love to see how to apply them with out looking all crazy

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bridget S.

All Races eyeshadow that I totally passed over when it came out and Copperplate, an oldie that I also totally overlooked! I imagined from the name that it would be too copper!!


----------



## alexandra28

Memorabilia eye shadow


----------



## Bridget S.

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Hello Ladies
> Can some one tell me what the Fix+ Finishing Spray its for?? and also how do you prime your face and eyes before applying color by using Mac's producst?  Sorry for to many questions but I just found this thread and I love it, specially looking at everyones collection.  I am a busy mom that never have time to do my makeup, but since I discovered mac I became so addictive to it and want to learn more, since I feel that I am so behind at all this makeup world
> Lately I had been buying too much purple colors and I really would love to see how to apply them with out looking all crazy
> 
> Thanks in advance


I prime with Urban Decay Primer Potion for lids, it makes any shadow a more intense colour. Which purple colours did you get?


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Thanks *Bridget S*.
I was wondering about Urban Decay primer since I saw it at Sephora this past weekend.  I also was wonder about a eye primer that just came out from BeneFit, its call Stay don't stray eye primer.

I have the following different dark/light purple colors, Devil may-care eyeshadow duo, earthy riches mineralize, Its a miracle eyeshadow duo, Eccentricity eyeshadow quad, Team vilets duo and a few other single ones (can't remember the names) which I love all of them and want to find a way to apply with a good eye primer.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Got a bunch of stuff last week from Pret-a-Papier:

Fold & Tuck l/g, Made to Order l/s, Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s, Coral Crepe p/p, Sun & Moon mineralize blush, Flirt & Tease blush, Tissueweight e/s, Nanogold e/s (for my mom), empty blush palette, Smile dazzleglass, and Beigeland l/s.


----------



## pond23

HOTasFCUK said:


> Got a bunch of stuff last week from Pret-a-Papier:
> 
> Fold & Tuck l/g, Made to Order l/s, Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s, Coral Crepe p/p, Sun & Moon mineralize blush, Flirt & Tease blush, Tissueweight e/s, Nanogold e/s (for my mom), empty blush palette, Smile dazzleglass, and Beigeland l/s.


 
^ Nice haul! I have and love Smile d/g and Beigeland l/s, and I have my eye on Fold & Tuck, Tissueweight and Nanogold!


----------



## keodi

HOTasFCUK said:


> Got a bunch of stuff last week from Pret-a-Papier:
> 
> Fold & Tuck l/g, Made to Order l/s, Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s, Coral Crepe p/p, Sun & Moon mineralize blush, Flirt & Tease blush, Tissueweight e/s, Nanogold e/s (for my mom), empty blush palette, Smile dazzleglass, and Beigeland l/s.



nice haul


----------



## Needanotherbag

Managed to finally get MAC Cantaloupe blush after a year of wanting it


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> Managed to finally get MAC Cantaloupe blush after a year of wanting it


 
Congrats!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Anyone know the free shipping code for MAC? I accidentally deleted the email. Thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^Never mind! I figured it out, SUPERGLASS


----------



## HOTasFCUK

pond23 & keodi- Thanks! I'm not too crazy about Dressmaker, Dressmaker ( just doesn't suit my NC20 complexion) and I can't get Coral Crepe to work! I'm not use to more matte shades (i like everything shimmery) but i read some rec's about pairing it with Paradisco and it comes out really pretty!


----------



## sabishka

Sugar Overload & Sweet Tart Superglasses, I blame it'sanaddiction for posting the free shipping code. j/k


----------



## bimmer23

HOTasFCUK said:


> pond23 & keodi- Thanks! I'm not too crazy about Dressmaker, Dressmaker ( just doesn't suit my NC20 complexion) and I can't get Coral Crepe to work! I'm not use to more matte shades (i like everything shimmery) but i read some rec's about pairing it with Paradisco and it comes out really pretty!


 

or can put tissueweight e/s over it


----------



## bimmer23

oh and i def want to get sweet tart.. idk what else they are all so pretty i saw the swatches on temptalia and totally bang ,cherry electric or fab frenzy so pretty!!!


----------



## pond23

HOTasFCUK said:


> pond23 & keodi- Thanks! I'm not too crazy about Dressmaker, Dressmaker ( just doesn't suit my NC20 complexion) and I can't get Coral Crepe to work! I'm not use to more matte shades (i like everything shimmery) but i read some rec's about pairing it with Paradisco and it comes out really pretty!


 
^ Coral Crepe didn't work on me also. It turned out too orangey and warm for my NC15 skintone (neutral to slightly yellow). Is that the problem with you too? Maybe you can layer cooler-toned products over each to tone down the warmth, like a pinky-peach lip gloss over Dressmaker, Dressmaker.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sabishka said:


> Sugar Overload & Sweet Tart Superglasses, I blame it'sanaddiction for posting the free shipping code. j/k


 
call me the enabler ! Well and then I changed my mind and didn't even place an order! I was going to get Sweet Tart, let us know how you like it!


----------



## justkell

Hey ladies, does anybody know a good dupe for MAC cream color base in Fresco? TiffanyD did a tutorial last week and used Fresco as her base. I see it's a pro color, but didn't see it on the pro site. Anyone know if it's still available at the pro stores? Or does anyone know a good dupe for it? Thanks!


----------



## VanessaJean

I want a nice peach blush for summer. What's a good one?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I've been wearing softsparkle eyeliner for 3 days w/o a problem with my contacts (avoiding the waterline). So I've taken the plunge and ordered the pearlglides in a bunch of colors. I love the touch of sparkle -- just been wearing the liner with mascara (no shadow) and it adds a wonderful brightness to my eyes.


----------



## Bridget S.

VanessaJean said:


> I want a nice peach blush for summer. What's a good one?


Instant Chic is beautiful, if you can find it still, Peachykeen is very similar, but with the shimmer. Peaches is very pretty too, it's matte, IIRC!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks* Bridget*!!


----------



## sabishka

Fabby l/s
Angel l/s (back up)


----------



## pond23

Bridget S. said:


> Instant Chic is beautiful, if you can find it still, Peachykeen is very similar, but with the shimmer. Peaches is very pretty too, it's matte, IIRC!


 
^ I second this rec! I normally don't wear peachy blushes, but I fell in love with Instant Chic as soon as I tried it on.


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I want a nice peach blush for summer. What's a good one?



My faves are Fleur Power (which is more leaning towards Coral), but I also love Cantaloupe (which is a a very soft, flattering peachy/brown Pro color - but if you can get your hands on it I highly recommend it) and finally the good old MAC standby, Peaches.

I know that I am in the minority here but I am not feeling Ripe Peach as much as most - the color pay-off just isn't there on me.


----------



## Loquita

I have been behaving with the MAC lately (but mis-behaving in other respects ), though I did pick up some of the new Opulash mascara at Nordie's.  The color is Bad, Bad Black and here's a look at the brush:


----------



## i<3handbags

Stupid question, but is Opulash LE or permanent?


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the recs everyone!


----------



## FullyLoaded

i<3handbags said:


> Stupid question, but is Opulash LE or permanent?


 
perm


----------



## i<3handbags

Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> I have been behaving with the MAC lately (but mis-behaving in other respects ), though I did pick up some of the new Opulash mascara at Nordie's. The color is Bad, Bad Black and here's a look at the brush:


 
Lo, how do you like Opulash compared to, say, Plushlash or Zoom?

XXXOO PG


----------



## Needanotherbag

Pursegrrl said:


> Lo, how do you like Opulash compared to, say, Plushlash or Zoom?
> 
> XXXOO PG



Wondering the same thing - Plushlash is my HG, so if Opulash is even more amazing, I'm going to be floored!


----------



## nwhite

Got some back 2 MAC today!  

- Moth to Flame Dazzleglass
- Beautiful Iris e/s (can't believe I haven't picked up this color before!)


----------



## nwhite

Needanotherbag said:


> Wondering the same thing - Plushlash is my HG, so if Opulash is even more amazing, I'm going to be floored!


 

I bought it too and been wearing it for a few weeks now. I really like it!  It does make your lashes long!  Not as thick as I would want but it makes them nice. Brush is HUGE.  This is my favorite MAC mascara next to Dazzlelash


----------



## girlygirl3

nwhite said:


> Got some back 2 MAC today!
> 
> - Moth to Flame Dazzleglass
> - Beautiful Iris e/s (can't believe I haven't picked up this color before!)


 

Love  Moth to  Flame - coincidentally, I've been wearing veryday this week!


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> My faves are Fleur Power (which is more leaning towards Coral), but I also love Cantaloupe (which is a a very soft, flattering peachy/brown Pro color - but if you can get your hands on it I highly recommend it) and finally the good old MAC standby, Peaches.
> 
> *I know that I am in the minority here but I am not feeling Ripe Peach as much as most - the color pay-off just isn't there on me.*



same here, ripe peach didn't work for me the colour payoff definitely wasn't there.


----------



## devoted7

i went to the MAC store today...didn't pick up anything though. I didn't care for the new lippies :/

Has anyone bought them? what are your thoughts?


----------



## mcb100

just ordered:
  amber lights e/s
  all that glitters e/s
  coppering e/s
  star violet e/s
  naked lunch e/s
  angel l/s


----------



## nwhite

girlygirl3 said:


> Love Moth to Flame - coincidentally, I've been wearing veryday this week!


 
Yes, it's a pretty color!  I need to get more neutral glosses back in my collection.  Might pick up Nice Buzz plushglass next.  Haven't bought a plushglass in forever! I think the tingling feels nice, haha.


----------



## girlygirl3

nwhite said:


> Yes, it's a pretty color! I need to get more neutral glosses back in my collection. Might pick up Nice Buzz plushglass next. Haven't bought a plushglass in forever! I think the tingling feels nice, haha.


 
Oh, I was wondering about that - are they supposed to make your lips tingle?


----------



## keodi

mcb100 said:


> just ordered:
> amber lights e/s
> all that glitters e/s
> coppering e/s
> star violet e/s
> naked lunch e/s
> angel l/s



nice e/s haul!


----------



## Pursegrrl

ooh girls...I'm FINALLY going back to work as of Monday 5/17...such a long, dry haul - many months and months! 

My MAC splurge:
Greasepaint sticks in Dirty and Zinc Zone
Lipglass in Runway Fave
ZoomFast mascara (refill)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> ooh girls...I'm FINALLY going back to work as of Monday 5/17...such a long, dry haul - many months and months!
> 
> My MAC splurge:
> Greasepaint sticks in Dirty and Zinc Zone
> Lipglass in Runway Fave
> ZoomFast mascara (refill)
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


 
Congratulations, PG!  I hope you like your new job!


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> Congratulations, PG! I hope you like your new job!


 
Thanks, love!  I've literally worked two months out of the past nine and it's been amazing, painful, and a huge time of discovery and learning.  Let's hope this Great Recession is on its last legs!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Pursegrrl said:


> ooh girls...I'm FINALLY going back to work as of Monday 5/17...such a long, dry haul - many months and months!
> 
> My MAC splurge:
> Greasepaint sticks in Dirty and Zinc Zone
> Lipglass in Runway Fave
> ZoomFast mascara (refill)
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


 
Congrats to you PG.  I haven't bought makeup in like forever.  I just got a job a week ago too.  Payday=MAC...


----------



## girlygirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Congrats to you PG. I haven't bought makeup in like forever. I just got a job a week ago too. Payday=MAC...


 
Wow, congrats to you too, LMS!

Nice payday for all!


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> ooh girls...I'm FINALLY going back to work as of Monday 5/17...such a long, dry haul - many months and months!
> 
> My MAC splurge:
> Greasepaint sticks in Dirty and Zinc Zone
> Lipglass in Runway Fave
> ZoomFast mascara (refill)
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


congratulations PG! nice celebratory haul too!



lovemysavior said:


> Congrats to you PG.  I haven't bought makeup in like forever.  *I just got a job a week ago too*.  Payday=MAC...


congratulations!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac viva glam gaga


----------



## nwhite

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, I was wondering about that - are they supposed to make your lips tingle?


 
Yep - a little.  But it feels good IMO haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yay, LMS!!!   Paycheck = MAC for sure


----------



## mcb100

Mac plushglass in Amplepink


----------



## anglarry04

Went yesterday to look and picked up:

Lipstick:
Spice is nice
Kraft

NC35 concealer

Prepped for Glamour eyeshadow


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm loving hearing about everyone's new purchases!!!

I'm so excited, I just ordered a Cremesheen in Boy Bait, and Eye shadow in Smut for my palette.

I'm really looking forward to Boy Bait because I hate sticky lipglosses and I heard the cremesheens aren't sticky.

I loved my Plushglass, but it made my lips itch  I don't know if I was allergic to something in it or what. And I have a bunch
of Lipglasses, but they are sooo sticky I hardly ever wear them.


----------



## tracyree

last night I picked up:

Dazzleglass- Funtabulous
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator


----------



## Bridget S.

Yay Pursegirl, that is totally wonderful, congratulations!!!

A friend and I went to the MAC Pro store in South Beach, Miami yesterday. It was incredible. I actually clapped my hands with glee upon entering! This was my haul: 

Blush Palette, Blush Baby, Devil and Rhubarb. Eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. These eyeshadows have a texture unlike anything! Well, that buttery smoothness of the Starflash shadows, but in a matte finish! Pigments in Rock-it Yellow and Magenta Madness. Reflects Red Glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick. Two brushes, the 205 mini fan, and the 138 sculpting. I managed to refrain from the Cromographic pencils, which were incredible! Now pictures!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bridget S. said:


> Yay Pursegirl, that is totally wonderful, congratulations!!!
> 
> A friend and I went to the MAC Pro store in South Beach, Miami yesterday. It was incredible. I actually clapped my hands with glee upon entering! This was my haul:
> 
> Blush Palette, Blush Baby, Devil and Rhubarb. Eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. These eyeshadows have a texture unlike anything! Well, that buttery smoothness of the Starflash shadows, but in a matte finish! Pigments in Rock-it Yellow and Magenta Madness. Reflects Red Glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick. Two brushes, the 205 mini fan, and the 138 sculpting. I managed to refrain from the Cromographic pencils, which were incredible! Now pictures!


 
*wipes drool off chin*  GREAT haul!!


----------



## devoted7

Bridget S. said:


> Yay Pursegirl, that is totally wonderful, congratulations!!!
> 
> A friend and I went to the MAC Pro store in South Beach, Miami yesterday. It was incredible. I actually clapped my hands with glee upon entering! This was my haul:
> 
> Blush Palette, Blush Baby, Devil and Rhubarb. Eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. These eyeshadows have a texture unlike anything! Well, that buttery smoothness of the Starflash shadows, but in a matte finish! Pigments in Rock-it Yellow and Magenta Madness. Reflects Red Glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick. Two brushes, the 205 mini fan, and the 138 sculpting. I managed to refrain from the Cromographic pencils, which were incredible! Now pictures!



OMG! What an awesome haul!


----------



## nwhite

Nice haul Bridget!!!


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks so much, I'm so excited to try all my new things!


----------



## SweetCandy

Just got  a new blush today, "peachtwist"  Cannot wait to wear tomorrow...


----------



## krazydaisy

Hi girls, I purchased one of those empty pallets to fill up eye shadows in. I am very scared that most of my money will go to the shadow refills. hehe


----------



## LAltiero85

krazydaisy said:


> Hi girls, I purchased one of those empty pallets to fill up eye shadows in. I am very scared that most of my money will go to the shadow refills. hehe


Nice!!! It will be fun to fill! And yes...most of your money will go to refills hehe   They're addicting! And there are SO MANY beautiful colors!


----------



## LAltiero85

Bridget S. said:


> Yay Pursegirl, that is totally wonderful, congratulations!!!
> 
> A friend and I went to the MAC Pro store in South Beach, Miami yesterday. It was incredible. I actually clapped my hands with glee upon entering! This was my haul:
> 
> Blush Palette, Blush Baby, Devil and Rhubarb. Eye shadow palette with Bright Yellow and Soot. These eyeshadows have a texture unlike anything! Well, that buttery smoothness of the Starflash shadows, but in a matte finish! Pigments in Rock-it Yellow and Magenta Madness. Reflects Red Glitter, Hot Gossip lipstick. Two brushes, the 205 mini fan, and the 138 sculpting. I managed to refrain from the Cromographic pencils, which were incredible! Now pictures!



OH MY GOD! What an amazing haul!!! I am LOVING all of the colors!!!! I'd love to see pics of how you use Bright Yellow!!! I think that will be HOT on!!! Congrats on all of your new goodies!


----------



## krazydaisy

LAltiero85 said:


> Nice!!! It will be fun to fill! And yes...most of your money will go to refills hehe   They're addicting! And there are SO MANY beautiful colors!



There are way too many gorgeous colors, I want to buy the entire store. hehe. But will be controlling myself. I hope to only fill up one 15 palette and no more than that. hehe.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I was able to back up some of my fave items at a CCO today. Greenstroke paint pot, Flammable paint and Cheeky Bronze MSF. Now all I need is a backup of Reflects Teal piggie and I'm good to go.


----------



## keodi

I attended the to the beach collection pre-view and I bought marine-life, the teal eye coal, and splashing lipglass..


----------



## keodi

harlem_cutie said:


> I was able to back up some of my fave items at a CCO today. Greenstroke paint pot, Flammable paint and Cheeky Bronze MSF. Now all I need is a backup of Reflects Teal piggie and I'm good to go.



nice haul!


----------



## karester

I went to the CCO on Wednesday and got:

- Naughty Noir eye set from Holiday '09
- Soft Ochre paintpot
- Blonde MSF
- Suntint in Full of Grace


----------



## Bridget S.

Nice purchases ladies!


----------



## devoted7

keodi said:


> I attended the to the beach collection pre-view and I bought marine-life, the teal eye coal, and splashing lipglass..



how did you like it?


----------



## Pursegrrl

LAltiero85 said:


> Nice!!! It will be fun to fill! And yes...most of your money will go to refills hehe  They're addicting! And there are SO MANY beautiful colors!


 
+1 on this as well...so fun, and addicting at the same time.  I've got 4 e/s palettes and 2 blush palettes full...trying to stop at that


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Earlier today I ordered 2 Marine Life highlight powders, Lazy Day lipstick, and Float On By eyeliner pencil from Nordstrom.com. And Radiccio from the Spring Color Forecast collection (I think...).


----------



## sweetart

Picked up my pre-order today!
Hipness, Marine Life, Get-Away Bronze
Beach Bound, Firecracker, Lazy Day
Easy Lounger


----------



## devoted7

^ahhh, I'm drooling over that! must get it tomorrow!


----------



## keodi

devoted7 said:


> how did you like it?



The pre-view party was fun, I couldn't believe how fast marine life sold out though!


----------



## pond23

^ Great MAC To The Beach *sweetart*! I pre-ordered the Marine Life from my local Nordstrom counter, but they 'lost' my order and sold out of the ML. This happened to a few other customers too. No more pre-orders there! I don't know what really happened. Sometimes the SA's pluck the items set aside, for their own customers. I was really disappointed, but, luckily, I was able to snag the last one at a standalone boutique.


----------



## harlem_cutie

my wonderful SA let me pick up my order early. I got Marine Life, Bronze Body Oil, Flurry of Fun, Easy Lounger and Firecracker. I can't wait to try Firecracker over Coral Crepe.

I still have to pick up my lipsticks and luster drops.


----------



## nwhite

Great purchases sweetart and harlem_cutie!  

I just love how the marine life looks, but I don't need another highlighter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^From the reviews I've read most people use marine life as a blush, they say it's too dark/bright for a highlighter. I will have to wait till it gets here. I also have hipness blush coming.


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't wait to hear some reviews on the Marine Life. It looks nice. I need a light bronzer. What lippies do you all like?


----------



## Bridget S.

VJ - Just in general, or from the To The Beach Collection?


----------



## VanessaJean

From To the Beach please.


----------



## Bridget S.

I didn't pick up any of them. I don't wear browny/ bronzy colours so that knocked two of them off, then Beachbound just adds shimmer, but no real colour and then Lazy Day was like Lady Gaga Lite. Very cool toned pink. Sorry to not be too enthusiastic about them! : ) The lipglasses were way, way prettier!


----------



## VanessaJean

No worries I am happy to hear your real opinions of them!


----------



## pond23

VanessaJean said:


> Can't wait to hear some reviews on the Marine Life. It looks nice. I need a light bronzer. *What lippies do you all like*?


 
^ I ordered Thrills lipstick form the To The Beach collection. I swatched it a week ago on my hand, and it was such a unique, gorgeous rosey-coppery-bronzey color. Beachbound was too sheer for me. Lazy Day is a gorgeous natural pink, but Lustre formulas wear off too quickly on me. But I may still pick it up.  Funbathing is really pretty too, so that is on my maybe list.


----------



## keodi

pond23 said:


> ^ I ordered Thrills lipstick form the To The Beach collection. I swatched it a week ago on my hand, and it was such a unique, gorgeous rosey-coppery-bronzey color. Beachbound was too sheer for me. Lazy Day is a gorgeous natural pink, but Lustre formulas wear off too quickly on me. But I may still pick it up.  Funbathing is really pretty too, so that is on my maybe list.



I went back today and I got firecracker eyeshadow, and funbthing lipstick I love it! hmm maybe I should get a back-up!


----------



## mira_uk

So a tad boring as I am on a makeup NoBuy for 4 months (2 months to go!)
But I wanted some MAC brushes and cleaner... What's a girl to do???







Got the 217 & 252... my first full size MAC brushes, excluding the kabuki mind. The quality is remarkably better than the SE brushes!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Those are my 2 fav brushes!!


----------



## pond23

keodi said:


> I went back today and I got firecracker eyeshadow, and funbthing lipstick I love it! hmm maybe I should get a back-up!


 
^ I picked up Firecracker eyeshadow too *keodi*, even though I have no idea what to do with it!  I may try it as a blush with my 187SE brush.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Angel L/S


----------



## Blue_Star

E/S - Star By Night, Haunting
Technakohl eyeliner - Antiquity


----------



## alliemia

i bought thrills lipstick, hipness blush, marine life powder and considering some of the eyeshadows, leaning toward the green shades.


----------



## razorkiss58

Bought to the beach bronze body oil and lustre drops sun rush


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Those are my 2 fav brushes!!



Agreed!  Mine too - love them!


----------



## mira_uk

razorkiss58 said:


> Bought to the beach bronze body oil and lustre drops sun rush


 
OooH!

How is the Beach Bronze body oil???

I'm looking at several different brands, NARS, Bobbi Brown etc...
but this one is aparantely quite good!? So I'm still only tempted


----------



## razorkiss58

mira_uk said:


> OooH!
> 
> How is the Beach Bronze body oil???
> 
> I'm looking at several different brands, NARS, Bobbi Brown etc...
> but this one is aparantely quite good!? So I'm still only tempted



I only tested on my hand so not sure yet need to shave my legs LOL! but so far its very shimmery


----------



## Pursegrrl

Egad, once a MAC addict always a MAC addict, LMAO!

I decided I needed to start a 2nd palette of neutrals 

So...along with another empty 15 e/s pan I got:
Malt
Bisque
Dream Maker (Starflash)
and I will probably depot my backup of Unbasic White into this new palette too!!


----------



## karester

Got these today:

Crystal Avalanche e/s
Firecracker e/s
Peachykeen blush
Thrills lipstick
Easy Lounger lipgloss


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> Got these today:
> 
> Crystal Avalanche e/s
> Firecracker e/s
> Peachykeen blush
> Thrills lipstick
> Easy Lounger lipgloss


 
^ Great haul *karester*! I picked up Firecracker and Thrills too, and Easy Lounger is probably next. Do have any tips on how to wear Firecracker? Thanks! I normally don't wear reddish, orangey or pinky eye shadows. I'm totally out of my element.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> Egad, once a MAC addict always a MAC addict, LMAO!
> 
> I decided I needed to start a 2nd palette of neutrals
> 
> So...along with another empty 15 e/s pan I got:
> *Malt*
> Bisque
> Dream Maker (Starflash)
> and I will probably depot my backup of Unbasic White into this new palette too!!


 
Oh no...total blonde moment...I accidentally ordered TWO malts and the order's on its way...I sure hope I like this shade .  Anyone else have any rant/rave about Malt??

XXXOO PG


----------



## karester

pond23 said:


> ^ Great haul *karester*! I picked up Firecracker and Thrills too, and Easy Lounger is probably next. Do have any tips on how to wear Firecracker? Thanks! I normally don't wear reddish, orangey or pinky eye shadows. I'm totally out of my element.



My "thing" with eyeshadows is I like putting white all over the lid and then a bold color in the crease/outer v.  I really like it this way.  Then if the bold color is too bright, you can soften it with the white.  But that's just me.


----------



## alexandra28

From the To The Beach collection, i got a lot of things :shame:

Marine Life, Hipness, Get-Away Bronze
Beach Bound, Splashing, Lazy Day, Flurry of Fun
Bronze Body Oil
Firecracker
Sun Rush Luster Drops
To the Beach Creme Bronzer- Weekend 
Eye Kohl - Float on By
Lip Pencil - Life's A Breeze


----------



## VanessaJean

I have Smoke and Diamonds and every time I wear it I look zombie like. How can a very fair skinned gal wear this greyish color?


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> I have Smoke and Diamonds and every time I wear it I look zombie like. How can a very fair skinned gal wear this greyish color?


 
VJ, I too am very fair skinned...I wear it over either Painterly or Bare Study paint pots on the lids.  Or, I use it as a crease/outer v blender shade with the 226 brush to wash over another color.  Maybe try it as a crease color?  

I also like to soften it with other light MAC e/s like Shroom, White Frost, Vellum, or Unbasic White.

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Am making an online purchase. I have the 239 brush in my cart, is this the best all around eye brush? I don't own any other MAC brush.


----------



## VanessaJean

I love my 239!!

*PG *thanks! I am going to try those ideas.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thanks! I found temptalias review on MAC brushes. 239 should be a good one to start with. Gonna place my order.....


----------



## pond23

karester said:


> My "thing" with eyeshadows is I like putting white all over the lid and then a bold color in the crease/outer v. I really like it this way. Then if the bold color is too bright, you can soften it with the white. But that's just me.


 
^ Thanks for the tip *karester*! Firecracker arrived today; I'll try it out this way.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered:

Firecracker
Shimmermoss pro pan
239 brush
Brush cleaner


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> I have Smoke and Diamonds and every time I wear it I look zombie like. How can a very fair skinned gal wear this greyish color?



I know what you mean.  I don't think it looks that great on me either. I hardly ever wear it. 
I'll tell you a good alternative - Lame from Becca.  It' my all time favorite grey-taupe!  You should try that one out


----------



## Pursegrrl

it'sanaddiction said:


> Am making an online purchase. I have the 239 brush in my cart, is this the best all around eye brush? I don't own any other MAC brush.


 
Oooh, welcome to the slippery slope of MAC brushes .  GREAT flat shader brush - you will love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the rec* nwhite*!


----------



## SweetCandy

Please I was trying to forget that I spent $160 at MAC yesterday


----------



## devoted7

^o0o whatcha buy


----------



## Designer_Love

mac eye shadow - engaging
mac eyeshadow - expensive pink


----------



## Eclipse4

Scorcher and In the Buff N/P


----------



## NemoAndChula

My daughter uses MAC point black eyeliner. It stays on no matter what and amazes me because she wears eyeliner 24/7. I just want to say that everytime time I pass by her at home or out, I see her beautiful eyes which she paints so artistically. 
MAC eyeliner in the tube is truly the best there is!


----------



## pond23

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, welcome to the slippery slope of MAC brushes . GREAT flat shader brush - you will love it!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
^ The 239 brush has been getting a lot of renewed love lately. Now I feel that I 'need' it too.  I have a couple of SE MAC eye brushes, but not this one.


----------



## fendifemale

I just got the studio finish concealer for the 1st time. Hopefully it will go well because it looked good in the store but I have poor luck with concealer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pursegrrl said:


> Oooh, welcome to the slippery slope of MAC brushes . GREAT flat shader brush - you will love it!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
Thanks, I have been telling myself for a LONG time I do not need MAC brushes. But I keep reading all the love for them, and every youtube video I see they use them. I have to see for myself , my wallet will probably regret this!


----------



## pond23

pond23 said:


> ^ The 239 brush has been getting a lot of renewed love lately. Now I feel that I 'need' it too.  I have a couple of SE MAC eye brushes, but not this one.


 
^ The 239 is on its way home to mama!


----------



## devoted7

I found a dupe for the 239...it's the lowe cornell 3/8 maximum mop brush...i think that's the number. gotta check it again. i think it works better than mac


----------



## babyontheway

M·A·C 'Zoom and Opulash' Mascara and GWP Plush lash mascara and also
Lipstick in Angel


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> *I found a dupe for the 239*...it's the lowe cornell 3/8 maximum mop brush...i think that's the number. gotta check it again. i think it works better than mac


 
^ Now you tell me!


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I have been naughty lately when it comes to MAC. I'll get a pic of ALL of it tomorrow and post. And there's more coming in the mail at the end of the week (we have NO place to buy MAC in my town, so I order it online).


----------



## Bridget S.

Pictures!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

CoachGirlJami said:


> I have been naughty lately when it comes to MAC. I'll get a pic of ALL of it tomorrow and post. And there's more coming in the mail at the end of the week (we have NO place to buy MAC in my town, so I order it online).


 

ooooh, can't wait to see/hear all about it!


----------



## pond23

CoachGirlJami said:


> I have been naughty lately when it comes to MAC. I'll get a pic of ALL of it tomorrow and post. And there's more coming in the mail at the end of the week (we have NO place to buy MAC in my town, so I order it online).


 
Yes, yes! Please post pics of your MAC haul. Can't wait!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my MAC items today. So far I am impressed with the 239 brush, so soft and it's the perfect size for most applications. I also really like the Firecracker shadow, I see myself using it alot this summer as an "in the crease" shade. I wish it was available as a pro pan, I could depot but love the packaging! I also got Shimmermoss pro pan and a brush cleaner.


----------



## bootiepatootie

I just got my first MAC lip gloss, in Cultured.  I love it!


----------



## Bridget S.

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got my MAC items today. So far I am impressed with the 239 brush, so soft and it's the perfect size for most applications. I also really like the Firecracker shadow, I see myself using it alot this summer as an "in the crease" shade. I wish it was available as a pro pan, I could depot but love the packaging! I also got Shimmermoss pro pan and a brush cleaner.



Very nice!


----------



## VanessaJean

What color is the Firecracker shadow? It looks pretty!


----------



## devoted7

^http://www.temptalia.com/mac-to-the-beach-collection-eyeshadows-review-photos-swatches HTH's

Deb- love your haul!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Just got back from the mall. I went to the MAC counter to buy some Viva Glam lipstick. I was told that they had sold out of the Gaga AND the Cyndi! As I turned to leave, I saw a bunch of lipsticks on the bottom tray of those free standing display racks. Don't you know they had both colors fully stocked right there and didn't know it! I bought one of each and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## J`adore LV

Blot Powder--Medium Dark
Creme d'Nude Lipstick
Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hey guys, do you think MAC has the best blush brush? I'm considering the 116 or 129 as a gift for my daughter. I thought I would start her on the slippery slope too! I'd love to hear some thoughts on it, thanks!

Vanessajean, firecracker is a deep coral. Looks scary in the pan, but goes on light enough and can be built up to the pan color.


----------



## Bridget S.

I use the 129 on a regular basis for sheer/ lighter colours. Also check out Smashbox's fan brush, it's much cheaper ($18) and amazing for applying very pigmented blush in a diffuse manner! She needs both : )


----------



## Bridget S.

I picked up Pink Swoon blush, I can't believe I didn't have it! The Sheer powder and Grape pigment. She was lovely enough to give me a sample of Full Force Violet to play with. Colour payoff is not that great.


----------



## jo712

I'm curious how different/similar firecracker is to hot hot hot? I'm tempted to get a firecracker e/s but if it's too similar with hothothot I can't justify the purchase!


----------



## NemoAndChula

I use the MAC contour brush #168 to apply blush/bronzer/highlighter, and blend with the powder brush #150. I know it doesn't make sense, but I love the end results! 
Other brushes I own and use are: Bare Escentuals Tapered Blush brush...smaller and fits into small cosmetic cases better than bigger brushes and very soft too! Lancome Contour brush #7...very soft and holds up well...great for blending and overall usage. 
Lots of brushes that are made for specific purposes can be multi-functional.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

Here we go - these are my MAC purchases over the last week. I have been on a rampage - I purged out all my makeup, and have been replacing everything. I'm not brand-specific, so haven't bought much in the way of MAC, but the overall purchases have been crazy. I will do some collection and storage pics this weekend. 

Anyway, here we go - left to right: Brush Cleanser, Fix + Spray, Matte, Opulash Mascara, Pearlmate Eye Shadow Palette (I LOVE this!!!), Lip Pencil in Boldly Bare, Sample of Zoomblack Mascara, and then a pigment in Naked. 

(Sorry for the less-than-stellar pic - my camera is charging, so I had to resort to my iPhone).


----------



## NemoAndChula

^^Please let us know how you like the Opulash. I looked at it yesterday but was so busy ringing up the Viva Glams that I forgot to ask the SA to get one out for me. I ended up buying Sephora Atomic Mascara instead as I made my way through the mall. Was that a mistake? I didn't open it yet and can return it this weekend.


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I'm NOT in love with the Opulash, honestly. I like my cheapie Maybelline stuff better. Sorry.


----------



## VanessaJean

Firecracker sounds pretty... Might have to add it to my post ban list!


----------



## VanessaJean

Tried Zoomlash yesterday and I really like it. I had a small tube from Xmas that I forgot about. It gives good length.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

jo712 said:


> I'm curious how different/similar firecracker is to hot hot hot? I'm tempted to get a firecracker e/s but if it's too similar with hothothot I can't justify the purchase!


 
I don't have hot hot hot, but I looked it up and they do appear to be very close. If it was me, I wouldn't buy both. Firecracker is a veluxe pearl, don't know what hot hot hot is.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hey guys, do you think MAC has the best blush brush? I'm considering the 116 or 129 as a gift for my daughter. I thought I would start her on the slippery slope too! I'd love to hear some thoughts on it, thanks!


 
^ I personally love the MAC 129 blush brush. That was the first 'real' makeup brush that I ever bought, many moons ago. I still use it to this day. It provides perfect placement of color on the cheeks. However, I use the Nars Kachiyo brush for highly pigmented blushes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks ladies, the 129 it is!


----------



## jo712

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't have hot hot hot, but I looked it up and they do appear to be very close. If it was me, I wouldn't buy both. Firecracker is a veluxe pearl, don't know what hot hot hot is.



thanks for the input! I keep getting drawn to all these non-neutral colors, and I admit, they look good if you're taking a photo of just your eye makeup but once you take a photo of your face as a whole, it's not very natural. for me anyway. I tend to look like I suffer from allergies. LOL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I find that the warmer tones work better for me. A cool toned pink or coral makes me look very ill


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Went to CCO looking for the blush brush, but ended up with:

Phloof! shadow and Tan Pigment


----------



## Bridget S.

Phloof! is lovely!


----------



## pond23

^ I love Phloof! too! It has such a cool 'wet' look. It is one of my most used MAC shadows.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Yes, I don't know why I didn't already have it :wondering


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^Oooooh, I love both!!  Tan pigment is especially fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm in trouble... pre-ordered waaay too much from Nordies today!   It ships on July 5th, so I'll post then! 

Here is an "old" (pre-sold everything and picked it up May 27th) pic of my To the Beach haul! 





I LOVE, LOVE Thrills lipstick ... this is my third one haha, because when it was first released in a LE collection, I discovered that it's my absolute PERFECT peachy (with no brown whatsoever) gold shade (and since then, bought another)... hell, I may even need yet another one!!  Anyone with tan skin (and otherwise) MUST try this color!!!

Before that, I was seduced by the superglasses!  I do like these, but (and I can't believe that I, of all people, am saying this ) the larger glitter particles in them are sometimes a bit too much.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Wow, great haul! Superglass is so pretty and you have a nice variety of colors there. You did a pre-order huh? I'm trying not to look at the next collection !


----------



## pond23

Wow! Another yummylicious haul Minal!  I also picked up Marine Life, Hipness, Thrills, Flurry of Fun, Sweet & Punchy and Firecracker. I totally agree that Thrills is an amazing lippie. Not only is the color fabulous, but the texture and the sheen are out of this world. Firecracker was a departure for me, but I couldn't resist. It inspires me to be more creative with color. Plus, I may try it as a blush with a skunk brush. In the Superglass formula, I have Fab Frenzy and Totally Bang. The colors are gorgeous, but the texture feels too heavy me, and I had a heck of a time removing the glitter particles at night.
You go girl, placing a pre-order with Nordies. I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## Blue_Star

Eyeshadow - Zonk Bleu!


----------



## Lola

I stopped by my CCO yesterday and picked up: 

1. Holiday '09 Lip Bag that comes with Dervish Lip liner, Dream Glaze Lipstick, and Babysparks Dazzleglass -- $25
2. Euro beat Dazzleglass -- $12
3. Lightful Ultramoisturizer -- $29
4. Studio Cream Moisturizer - $23
5. Holiday '09 Mineralized Eyeshadow in Midnight Madness -- $13.75


I also saw that they had quite a few things from the Holiday '09 collection: 
-the Cheek palettes
-the eyeshadow palettes with 6 colors each (purple one-forgot the name and the neutral one-Smoke and Mirrors)
-both cheek collections with an MSF, mineralized eyeshadow, mineralized blush, and mini 181 buffer brush.  The lighter one had Light Flush MSF, Dainty blush, and Love Connection e/s

Is there a thread where we can post things that we spied at CCO--things that we might not have necessarily bought but saw.  This might help others find things that they want at CCO so they can know when to stop in.


----------



## devoted7

anyone see MAC's Nordstrom Exclusive goodies...great deals! You can preorder now 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6023533/0~2377897~2377898~6023530~6023533


----------



## nwhite

Ooooooooo, new goodies!  Thanks devoted!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Yes, yes!!   I pre-ordered a lot of lippies (Dazzle... so "me") and glosses... can't wait!!   She said it'll ship out on July 5th!! 




devoted7 said:


> anyone see MAC's Nordstrom Exclusive goodies...great deals! You can preorder now
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/6023533/0~2377897~2377898~6023530~6023533


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks!   I did!!   My SA said I should, cuz a lot of it would sell out (as usual)... and it did haha.   I KNOW, ugh!  I should never go by MAC (but that's impossible haha).   The Nordies exclusive Dazzle lippies (and glosses!) did me in... I placed a pre-order last weekend! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Wow, great haul! Superglass is so pretty and you have a nice variety of colors there. You did a pre-order huh? I'm trying not to look at the next collection !


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hiya Steph!   Oooooh, you did so well yourself!   I just love, love Thrills... I can't get enough of it!   I wore it the other day with a golden gloss on top and did a gold/teal eye (used the liner you saw in the pic)... got a lot of compliments.  

Firecracker is fabulous... I'm glad you got it!  That's a great idea using it as a blush!  I completely agree (re: superglass)!  You know me and my love of all things sparkly haha... I couldn't resist getting so many of them.   I much prefer my dazzleglasses though... I know some people dislike the stickiness, but I'm okay with it.  No issues with glitter particles like the superglasses either (which is why I pre-ordered more at Nordies, oops)! 



pond23 said:


> Wow! Another yummylicious haul Minal!  I also picked up Marine Life, Hipness, Thrills, Flurry of Fun, Sweet & Punchy and Firecracker. I totally agree that Thrills is an amazing lippie. Not only is the color fabulous, but the texture and the sheen are out of this world. Firecracker was a departure for me, but I couldn't resist. It inspires me to be more creative with color. Plus, I may try it as a blush with a skunk brush. In the Superglass formula, I have Fab Frenzy and Totally Bang. The colors are gorgeous, but the texture feels too heavy me, and I had a heck of a time removing the glitter particles at night.
> You go girl, placing a pre-order with Nordies. I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## devoted7

I preordered some goodies too  I can't wait! yayayay!


----------



## girlygirl3

I got some Reward certificates from Macy's, so I had to get some MAC!

A bottle of Cleanse Off
109 brush - I've been curious about this one for a long time.  It's so cute!
All That Glitters e/s - Never had it before!


----------



## Pursegrrl

NemoAndChula said:


> *I use the MAC contour brush #168 to apply blush/bronzer/highlighter, and blend with the powder brush #150. I know it doesn't make sense, but I love the end results! *
> Other brushes I own and use are: Bare Escentuals Tapered Blush brush...smaller and fits into small cosmetic cases better than bigger brushes and very soft too! Lancome Contour brush #7...very soft and holds up well...great for blending and overall usage.
> Lots of brushes that are made for specific purposes can be multi-functional.


 
Ditto here too!  I have the angled 169 for contour and use the 150 for blush and blending.  The 150 is "supposed" to be for all over powder but it works great as a blush brush for me given my fuller cheeks   LOVE MAC brushes!


----------



## devoted7

o0o how does the rewards from Macy's work? I have a Macy's card, but barely use it because I didn't know how good their rewards were.



girlygirl3 said:


> I got some Reward certificates from Macy's, so I had to get some MAC!
> 
> A bottle of Cleanse Off
> 109 brush - I've been curious about this one for a long time.  It's so cute!
> All That Glitters e/s - Never had it before!


----------



## gre8dane

I've been waiting for these items to hit the CCO.  Had not been there in a while and decided to stop in and hit gold!  I grabbed my items from the shelves and from behind the register where they were getting the new items ready for the shelves.







Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
Flourishing e/s


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> o0o how does the rewards from Macy's work? I have a Macy's card, but barely use it because I didn't know how good their rewards were.


 
good question because i just had to look it up myself!
i have the gold macys visa which means i spend between $500 and $999 per year.  using the card earns me $10 reward certificates.  i don't really know how many i get per year but i just received 2 certificates together and i combined them for my MAC purchase!

the platinum and black visas give you $25 certificates but of course you need to be spending more on your cards.  oh the basic red visa does not offer reward certificates (purchases of less than $500 per year).


----------



## fieryfashionist

What awesome finds!!!   I have these shadows too (sadly, not purchased at a CCO) and they're amazing!! 



gre8dane said:


> I've been waiting for these items to hit the CCO.  Had not been there in a while and decided to stop in and hit gold!  I grabbed my items from the shelves and from behind the register where they were getting the new items ready for the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
> Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
> Flourishing e/s


----------



## VanessaJean

So jealous of the Gilt by Association and Blue Flame. If anyone sees these at a CCO please pm me! I have wanted them forever!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Where do I find a CCO?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Chanel 0407 said:


> Where do I find a CCO?


 
Try this list http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/stores_by_name.cgi?StoreName=Cosmetics Company / Estee Lauder


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks, I see there are a few in my area.  Do they have a lot of Mac products at these?


----------



## keodi

gre8dane said:


> I've been waiting for these items to hit the CCO.  Had not been there in a while and decided to stop in and hit gold!  I grabbed my items from the shelves and from behind the register where they were getting the new items ready for the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
> Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
> Flourishing e/s


holy crap!!! good score!! love the style black mes!


----------



## jo712

bought lipsticks in housewine(Lustre) and diva (Matte)


----------



## harlem_cutie

gre8dane said:


> I've been waiting for these items to hit the CCO.  Had not been there in a while and decided to stop in and hit gold!  I grabbed my items from the shelves and from behind the register where they were getting the new items ready for the shelves.
> 
> Cool Reserve, Beyond Jealous, Dry Martini n/ps
> Blue Flame, Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt by Association
> Flourishing e/s



great haul! Style Black is one of my fave MAC collection ever. 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I see there are a few in my area.  Do they have a lot of Mac products at these?



CCOs are great for finding MAC items. Some have better stock than others. The MAC items are usually at minimum a season behind and 30% off retail. Currently most of the CCOs are carrying the Holiday 09 sets. You should also check them if you are looking for any pigments in the original jars.


----------



## nwhite

Anyone interested in trying the Haute & Naughty Lash that came out today on the website?  I guess I'll have to try it in person.  I've been using Opulash since it came out. Love it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CCO today, but the girl said I should come back tomorrow. Supposedly there are 4 boxes full of NEW MAC items! So, today I picked up the Fun In The Sun Set. Going back tomorrow though


----------



## it'sanaddiction

In the Groove is available on the website now!

I ordered:
Stereo Rose MSF
Petticoat MSF
On the Scene L/G


----------



## sabishka

It'sanaddiction, I luv you!!! ( for posting that the new collections were on the website) I just got Stereo Rose and Petticoat, yayay!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^^


----------



## Lola

I went on a MAC Blush spree as I was looking for a brighter pink for the cheeks.  I usually wear muted colors.  

I picked up: 
- Pink Swoon (Sheertone)
- Dollymix (Sheertone Shimmer)
- Mineralized Duo in Two Virtues (from the Too Fabulous collection)


----------



## pond23

I missed out on Stereo Rose on the MAC site. It's times like this where it stinks living in the Pacific Time Zone.    But I was lucky enough to be able to order it from Nordies, along with Happy Together(I hope I made the right choice with this one), Hang Loose, Band of Roses and I Like It Like That.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pond, glad you got it! and all the other lovelies!

I thought this was funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_dGixfK4M


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yesterday I ordered Stereo Rose and Prim & Proper (from Liberty of London) from Nordstrom. I might head over to check out my 2 CCOs tonight because I heard they got good shipments in.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> pond, glad you got it! and all the other lovelies!
> 
> I thought this was funny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_dGixfK4M


 
^ LOL! That YT video pretty much covered my reaction to seeing the dreaded SOLD OUT near Stereo Rose. This is Furby, Cabbage Patch Kids, Beanie Babies madness all rolled into one.


----------



## Pursegrrl

nwhite said:


> Anyone interested in trying the Haute & Naughty Lash that came out today on the website? I guess I'll have to try it in person. I've been using Opulash since it came out. Love it.


 
I've been tempted to try it too!  I still love my Zoom Fast and Plushlash though....any one out there with reviews on Haute & Naughty?

XXXOO PG


----------



## alexandra28

Stereo Rose MSF and Jazzed lipstick!


----------



## sweetart

darn mac and their monthly LE collections! 







Making it Easy, Partylicious, Happy Together, Later..., Togetherness
Jazzed, Call My Bluff, Morning After, Stereo Rose, So Rich So Pretty, One the Scene, You've Got It, Right Image


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone else get racoon eyes from the Zoomlash?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^interesting....I use zoomlash and plushlash together and have never had raccoon eyes...


----------



## girlygirl3

Togetherness e/s
Hang Loose blush duo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sweetart said:


> darn mac and their monthly LE collections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making it Easy, Partylicious, Happy Together, Later..., Togetherness
> Jazzed, Call My Bluff, Morning After, Stereo Rose, So Rich So Pretty, One the Scene, You've Got It, Right Image


 
Nice haul! Have you tried the polish yet? I love the purple one, but I'm wondering if there are any application issues.


----------



## devoted7

sweetart: love your haul!

VJ: I love Zoomlash and never get raccoon eyes either.


----------



## sweetart

thanks, devoted!



it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice haul! Have you tried the polish yet? I love the purple one, but I'm wondering if there are any application issues.



None at all (surprisingly)! The purple is sooo pretty!


----------



## nwhite

*sweetart *- GREEEAAAT Haul!!! 

*girlygirl3 *- How do you like Hang Loose blush?  I haven't tried it IRL but it's on order! Looks so pretty.


----------



## VanessaJean

Maybe I got a bad tube or something.


----------



## nwhite

VanessaJean said:


> Maybe I got a bad tube or something.



Try Opulash.  I'm had really great results.  Doesn't smear at all or flake.


----------



## VanessaJean

I will! Thanks!


----------



## keodi

sweetart said:


> darn mac and their monthly LE collections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making it Easy, Partylicious, Happy Together, Later..., Togetherness
> Jazzed, Call My Bluff, Morning After, Stereo Rose, So Rich So Pretty, One the Scene, You've Got It, Right Image


good haul!



pond23 said:


> ^ LOL! That YT video pretty much covered my reaction to seeing the dreaded SOLD OUT near Stereo Rose. This is Furby, Cabbage Patch Kids, Beanie Babies madness all rolled into one.


lol I agree. I was lucky to get my hands on 2 stereo roses..


----------



## girlygirl3

nwhite said:


> sweetart - GREEEAAAT Haul!!!
> 
> *girlygirl3 *- *How do you like Hang Loose blush? I haven't tried it IRL but it's on order! Looks so pretty*.


 

I'm liking it!  I've only worn it once when a MAC make up artist applied it on me in the store.  Honestly, I didn't think it looked like much in the pan but the lilac called out to me!  He first applied the the pink and the lilac together on the whole cheek going up to the hairline.  Then pink on the apples and the lilac as highlighter under the eyes.  Nice!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Anyone else get racoon eyes from the Zoomlash?



You know, I have never ever had issues w/ raccoon eyes before, but I did have a slight issue with this and Zoomlash, too.  So it's def. not your imagination!  

I went and asked at all of the MAC counters in the mall today, and no one has Stereo Rose.  I am not an MSG person (except for the Natural ones), but I really wanted one to give my little sister as a gift.  Poop.  

But I am really excited to see some of you got it!!  

(This makes me feel much better, for reals).


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - and I forgot my latest MAC purchase (a brush, of course...I am trying to wean myself of the MAC but can't stay away from the amazing brushes!!)

I got another 275 - it doesn't get a lot of love compared to the other eye brushes but I adore it for basic application.

And I did a good deed as well at the Nordie's MAC counter (you all would have been proud of me, lol):  I taught the new MAC MUA there how to depot using the heat method.  (She asked me, hee hee).  She was so excited and grateful - like only a good makeup junkie would be.


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> I'm liking it! I've only worn it once when a MAC make up artist applied it on me in the store. Honestly, I didn't think it looked like much in the pan but the lilac called out to me! He first applied the the pink and the lilac together on the whole cheek going up to the hairline. Then pink on the apples and the lilac as highlighter under the eyes. Nice!


 
^ That sounds gorgeous *girlygirl3*! When my Hang Loose MB arrives next week I am going to apply it in the same manner.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ That sounds gorgeous *girlygirl3*! When my Hang Loose MB arrives next week I am going to apply it in the same manner.


 
Fun!  I'd love to hear how it works for you!


----------



## VanessaJean

I am testing some other mascaras to see if they bleed like the Zoomlash. It is summer so it's hotter and all that right?


----------



## pond23

VanessaJean said:


> I am testing some other mascaras to see if they bleed like the Zoomlash. It is summer so it's hotter and all that right?


 
^ I personally suffer from 'raccoon eye syndrome' much more in the summer time. I don't know if it is the sweat, the oil, the mascara's melting, or all of the above.


----------



## hautecouture15

-116 blush brush
-213 eyeshadow brush
-mac quad palette
-girlie e/s
-naked lunch e/s
-calm, cool and collected e/s trio 
-bare study paint pot
-easy lounged lipglass


----------



## NorthStar

Petticoat MSF
Togetherness MES... the purple & gray!

And I was just about to get the Partylicious & Later piggies from Alice & Olivia...but admittedly put the $$ towards some Chanel goodies instead.:shame:  The colors were super pretty, but I have enough similar e/s that I rarely use anyways and couldn't justify buying them.


----------



## keodi

Loquita said:


> You know, I have never ever had issues w/ raccoon eyes before, but I did have a slight issue with this and Zoomlash, too.  So it's def. not your imagination!
> 
> *I went and asked at all of the MAC counters in the mall today, and no one has Stereo Rose.  I am not an MSG person (except for the Natural ones), but I really wanted one to give my little sister as a gift.*  Poop.
> 
> But I am really excited to see some of you got it!!
> 
> (This makes me feel much better, for reals).


Macy's in NYC 34th st had quite a few yesterday..


----------



## vanillabean

Hang Loose Blush Duo
Happy Together Blush Duo
By Candlelight MSF
In the Groove e/s Trio

I REALLY wanted Stereo Rose MSF but its all sold out everywhere!


----------



## sabishka

Stereo Rose available on Canadian website!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Happy Together blush duo


----------



## sabishka

It's gone now...and my order is still "processing" from July 8th ....but in true make up addict fashion I combined my breaks+lunch and went downtown to grab the very last Stereo Rose (someone didn't pick up from store) in Toronto as told by MUA.


----------



## pond23

I ordered the MAC 116 blush brush to alternate with my 129 brush for when I need more precise blush application (e.g. to use with the raspberry side of New Vibe mineralize blush duo).


----------



## fieryfashionist

I reeled myself in haha... possibly because I own all of these colors times 923293, but I'm a sucker for anything MAC LE! 

MES trios in Soften the Mood, Making it Easy and Blue my Mind, Winkle e/s (probably have this somewhere, because I'm certain I would have bought it, but oh well, I bought it anyway ), By Candlelight MSF and On the Scene creemesheen (looks waaay more brown here than it actually is)!


----------



## VanessaJean

Has anyone tried the MAC tinted moisturizer?


----------



## nwhite

girlygirl3 said:


> Fun! I'd love to hear how it works for you!


 
I just rec'd my hang loose in the mail so I'm going to try it that way.  Sounds really pretty!  

I also got Petticoat MSF and Chillin' Cremesheen.  Petticoat is gorgeous!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Petticoat MSF and eyeshadow in Club.


----------



## karester

I picked up Trax and Creme de Violet eyeshadows and Fresh & Easy Mineralize Eyeshadow Trio.  

I had such a hard time trying to pick purple eyeshadows (I have none and wanted to try some), but the one MUA at the counter made a comment that's making me rethink that being my favorite counter.  What she said was, "You don't want to have like 500 eyeshadows, that would be stupid."  And I'm thinking, "You work a MAC counter, a brand that's into LE and tons of collections with new products. Really?  Who cares how much I buy."


----------



## krazydaisy

How do you ladies like the mineralize eye shadows? Are they very shimmery? I have not been able to go to the store lately to check them out.


----------



## Pursegrrl

krazydaisy said:


> How do you ladies like the mineralize eye shadows? Are they very shimmery? I have not been able to go to the store lately to check them out.


 
I have just one (Family Silver) and always use over a matte MAC paint pot (painterly) and this keeps the shimmer but also keeps it in place  Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## sabishka

Gleam & Mulch eyeshadows and Jazzed lipstick.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

So after accidently finding this sub forum let&#8217;s just say I am becoming a little naughty picking up goodies lol. I stopped my Macys today just to "look" around and stopped at the MAC counter.......So obviously as you can see a couple things followed me home lol. I picked up my first Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight and I loveeeeeeeeee it!!! And I also picked up the brow set gel.  Two beauty days in a row hehehe....


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Groundwork...my 7th pp  and hopefully a fun new addition for a darker, neutral base!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> I picked up Trax and Creme de Violet eyeshadows and Fresh & Easy Mineralize Eyeshadow Trio.
> 
> I had such a hard time trying to pick purple eyeshadows (I have none and wanted to try some), but the one MUA at the counter made a comment that's making me rethink that being my favorite counter.  What she said was, "You don't want to have like 500 eyeshadows, that would be stupid."  And I'm thinking, "You work a MAC counter, a brand that's into LE and tons of collections with new products. Really?  Who cares how much I buy."



Sorry you had to deal with that - whether you buy everything or nothing, the MUA/SA really shouldn't be commenting like that on people's purchases.


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> MAC paint pot in Groundwork...my 7th pp  and hopefully a fun new addition for a darker, neutral base!!
> 
> XXXOO PG



That's one of my faves!!!  (That and Quite Natural).  Bet it looks killer on you, *PG!*!


----------



## Loquita

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> So after accidently finding this sub forum lets just say I am becoming a little naughty picking up goodies lol. I stopped my Macys today just to "look" around and stopped at the MAC counter.......So obviously as you can see a couple things followed me home lol. I picked up my first Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight and I loveeeeeeeeee it!!! And I also picked up the brow set gel.  Two beauty days in a row hehehe....



I wish that Dazzleglass looked like that on me!  I just can't work it for some reason...


----------



## Bridget S.

karester said:


> I picked up Trax and Creme de Violet eyeshadows and Fresh & Easy Mineralize Eyeshadow Trio.
> 
> I had such a hard time trying to pick purple eyeshadows (I have none and wanted to try some), but the one MUA at the counter made a comment that's making me rethink that being my favorite counter.  What she said was, "You don't want to have like 500 eyeshadows, that would be stupid."  And I'm thinking, "You work a MAC counter, a brand that's into LE and tons of collections with new products. Really?  Who cares how much I buy."


If you *want* to have 500 shadows, that is your business and your business alone (well your SO as well if you share funds : ) but that is another subject!) Don't let her comment take the joy out of makeup for you, especially MAC, she should be happy to see the sale (especially in this economy!). Strike it from your mind and go forth to look at all the pretty colours and enjoy the ones you picked up! You got some great colours!!
I'd also make a point to avoid her in the future!


----------



## Bagluvluv

I adore their eyeshadow and lip products!!!!! 

Just picked up Shale, arena, and cordoroy eyeshadow...

then lust, viva glam V, delightful, and high tea...lipstick and gloss...

also Harmoney contouring blush......

I am so excited...lol...

Oh and the smaller brush set...totally am in love with it!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> That's one of my faves!!! (That and Quite Natural). Bet it looks killer on you, *PG!*!


 
awww, Lo  you rock - thanks!!

I haven't had a chance to try it yet...booooo, somehow I came down with a cold or allergies and my eyes have been so watery and itchy I haven't dared put on any makeup


----------



## kathywko

I broke down and got the Togetherness mineralized eyeshadow.


----------



## borbanaicha

controlled myself and only bought one item; Togetherness


----------



## klj

I wanted to ask because its been bothering me....and I'm curious~
My daughter's friend used to work as a MU artist for MAC(she wasn't let go or anything)...since Este Lauder purchased them... I've heard they are planning on using cheaper ingredients but still charging the same for their items( if true..this would be crappy!)...has anyone else heard anything about this? Another brand going  into extra mass production...ugh. I love some Fekkai products but he did the same thing.
I didn't want to start a whole new thread... Please move if necessary...I wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I wouldn't be surprised if the quality has went down already. I haven't used MAC long enough to compare the past with the present though.


----------



## J`adore LV

Jazzed lipstick


----------



## gnourtmat

viva glam gaga!


----------



## pupeluv

By Candlelight, Petticoat and Jazzed.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Went to the gilroy cco today! Picked up

Fullsized pigments:
Dark Soul
Cocomotion
Melon
Dark Chocolate

E/S:
Glamour check
Jest

To all you bay area girls, there's a ton of new pigments and glitter. There was also Golden Lemon, reflects antique gold, circa plum, kirshmas, tan...ect


----------



## pond23

^ I love the Gilroy CCO! Too bad it is so far from me.

My 131 and 116 brushes arrived yesterday. I am planning on using them with my new mineralize blush duos.


----------



## lolitablue

Got the Do the Trick Brushes from the Holiday 2009 collection from the Cosmetic Store outlet!

Still learning!


----------



## lovemysavior

OMG, I am so out of the loop with MAC.  I haven't bought anything, nada, zero, zilch, in so long.  I didn't even know what was out there.  I'm really focused on paying something off then getting myself a designer bag, but maybe, I can squeeze me some MAC sometime.  Great hauls everyone!


----------



## Beenie

Hi everyone, after reading this thread from the beginning, I had to buy some MAC to share 

I have liked MAC a long time, but after asking for a palette for my birthday I am becoming a MAC-monster! Here is what I found at CCO - Orlando Premium tonight. One-Off e/s (gotta depot and get in the palette!), Hello Kitty Strayin' l/s, Viva Glam Gaga and Viva Glam Cyndi (I could not believe these were in CCO!) I could have done more damage but they were closing so I had to get out. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Beenie

*lolitablue*, I see you're in FL like me, which CCO were you at and did they have more? I need details PLEASE because I love the brushes AND the bag!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *lolitablue*, I see you're in FL like me, which CCO were you at and did they have more? I need details PLEASE because I love the brushes AND the bag!


 
I was at Prime but after seeing your haul, going to Premium tomorrow on my lunch break~~


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> I was at Prime but after seeing your haul, going to Premium tomorrow on my lunch break~~


 
UGH, I am in St. Pete and really don't want to make the drive again, BUT was the price worth it because I do REALLY like your brush set? I might call Ellenton to ask if they have any (doubtful). And FYI, there were a LOT more MAC items than I am used to seeing at that store (including the Viva Glams that are still fullprice). Definitely go tomorrow!


----------



## Bagluvluv

I have become MAC obsessed....all their colors rock and look really good!! They got me hooked on makeup for the first time ever....

My latests are...

Harmony blush
Shale eyeshadow
Viva Glam V lipstick
Lust lipgloss
Teddy, blink, burned brown..eyeliner
Arena eyeshadow...


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> UGH, I am in St. Pete and really don't want to make the drive again, BUT was the price worth it because I do REALLY like your brush set? I might call Ellenton to ask if they have any (doubtful). And FYI, there were a LOT more MAC items than I am used to seeing at that store (including the Viva Glams that are still fullprice). Definitely go tomorrow!


 
OMG!!! We need to have a meetup!!! It was $34.75.  I believe that it was $50.00 when it came out.  Not sure if it is worth the trip.  They are more like a starter kit rather than the semi pro kind.

Think about it! They are not selling that fast, either.  I will be going in a couple of minutes to the Premium and report back!!


----------



## Beenie

*lolitablue *so how did you do today at Premium? I have to say since I am SO OCD I ended up calling Ellenton and they had your set! I really had nothing to do on this rainy, yucky day so my friend and I drove down and I didn't end up getting any brushes but I DID find a few other goodies 

I am about to make dinner and go out for the night after that so hopefully tomorrow I can post my new finds.

About the brushes, I think I am going to slowly build my collection of the full size brushes. So far I only have the 217 but it is amazing!


----------



## Cheryl

^^ I was at the ellington CCO today in the rain too =D what a small world!!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *lolitablue *so how did you do today at Premium? I have to say since I am SO OCD I ended up calling Ellenton and they had your set! I really had nothing to do on this rainy, yucky day so my friend and I drove down and I didn't end up getting any brushes but I DID find a few other goodies
> 
> I am about to make dinner and go out for the night after that so hopefully tomorrow I can post my new finds.
> 
> About the brushes, I think I am going to slowly build my collection of the full size brushes. So far I only have the 217 but it is amazing!


 
Oh, I know about being OCD!!! LOL!! I went and got Bobbi Brown and Clinique.  Nothing MAC!! I saw the same brushes there, though!  I agree with you, I am going to build around buying regular sizes!! This set is definitely for now and then for carrying in my make up bag for everyday use or when I travel!!

I posted a picture of what I got on the make up organization thread!


----------



## Beenie

Cheryl said:


> ^^ I was at the ellington CCO today in the rain too =D what a small world!!


 
I just posted to you on the CCO thread . I was happy with them yesterday.



lolitablue said:


> Oh, I know about being OCD!!! LOL!! I went and got Bobbi Brown and Clinique. Nothing MAC!! I saw the same brushes there, though! I agree with you, I am going to build around buying regular sizes!! This set is definitely for now and then for carrying in my make up bag for everyday use or when I travel!!
> 
> I posted a picture of what I got on the make up organization thread!


 
I still think it is a great set you got, I just have a lot of decent brushes and realized I could buy more MU instead .

The three of us need a meetup!


----------



## Beenie

OK so here are my treasures from yesterday. Dirty Plum blush, Grand Entrance e/s, Smoke and Diamonds e/s and Strike a Pose e/s. I actually wanted the Azalea Blossom Ombre blush but it was too light for me and the Dirty Plum went on gorgeous and I am so happy I tried it since the color in the pan looks a little scary. I wore it out last night with a smokey eye and a light pink lip (Creme Cup) and was really pleased. I wish I had taken a pic for the FOTD thread. One pic is w/ flash, one w/o not sure if they look different.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> OK so here are my treasures from yesterday. Dirty Plum blush, Grand Entrance e/s, Smoke and Diamonds e/s and Strike a Pose e/s. I actually wanted the Azalea Blossom Ombre blush but it was too light for me and the Dirty Plum went on gorgeous and I am so happy I tried it since the color in the pan looks a little scary. I wore it out last night with a smokey eye and a light pink lip (Creme Cup) and was really pleased. I wish I had taken a pic for the FOTD thread. One pic is w/ flash, one w/o not sure if they look different.


 
Meet up at the Orlando outlets!! Love those colors!! going to check out the FOTDs!!!


----------



## evilvietgirl

Just bought Your ladyship pigment off ebay. Pretty sure it's authentic...it hope...it was a really good deal! 16 bucks including shipping.


----------



## forchanel

I just purchased MAC brushes 239 and 217.  I love them!


----------



## Loquita

forchanel said:


> I just purchased MAC brushes 239 and 217.  I love them!



Those are both two of the best brushes ever!


----------



## Loquita

Beenie said:


> I just posted to you on the CCO thread . I was happy with them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think it is a great set you got, I just have a lot of decent brushes and realized I could buy more MU instead .
> 
> The three of us need a meetup!



OMG, the world is _really small_.  I used to go to the Orlando CCO when my parents lived there but now that they are in Sarasota...it's the Ellenton CCO!! I have found some killer stuff there - I always plan to hit it when I go visit, since my CCO in Massachusetts is not nearly as good.  I got my very first Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner there, and for that I will be ever grateful, lol.


----------



## AlovesJ

Beenie said:


> OK so here are my treasures from yesterday. Dirty Plum blush, Grand Entrance e/s, Smoke and Diamonds e/s and Strike a Pose e/s. I actually wanted the Azalea Blossom Ombre blush but it was too light for me and the Dirty Plum went on gorgeous and I am so happy I tried it since the color in the pan looks a little scary. I wore it out last night with a smokey eye and a light pink lip (Creme Cup) and was really pleased. I wish I had taken a pic for the FOTD thread. One pic is w/ flash, one w/o not sure if they look different.



I love all the eyeshadows from the Starflash collection. I wanted the ombre blush so bad, but it sold out quick at the counter. 

About a month ago I bought Ladyblush blushcreme. Then last week I had to buy the 188 brush to apply it with. I tried the 187, but it was too big.


----------



## Beenie

Loquita said:


> OMG, the world is _really small_.  I used to go to the Orlando CCO when my parents lived there but now that they are in Sarasota...it's the Ellenton CCO!! I have found some killer stuff there - I always plan to hit it when I go visit, since my CCO in Massachusetts is not nearly as good. I got my very first Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner there, and for that I will be ever grateful, lol.


 
Yeah, I am REALLY starting to see what a small world it really is. I DO LOVE Ellenton's CCO most because it doesn't ever seem to be too busy, whereas the Orlando ones have so many people you are fighting for a spot. Next time you visit your parents I'll meet you for some CCO and beachtime 



AlovesJ said:


> I love all the eyeshadows from the Starflash collection. I wanted the ombre blush so bad, but it sold out quick at the counter.


 
I have only tried the shadows on my fingers so far but they seem really promising. I didn't leave the house at all today since I had too much fun last night so there was no reason for MU . The Azalea is GOREGOUS but I am a little too dark for it. If you have a CCO check in there since it seems a lot of people are finding them.


----------



## Samia

Picked up a refil of my fave eye shadows over the weekend: Brown Down & Crystal Avalanche


----------



## VanessaJean

I really want a travel kit of MAC brushes. Do they make them anymore?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

VanessaJean said:


> I really want a travel kit of MAC brushes. Do they make them anymore?



Nordstrom's has some available.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I purchased MAC 130 brush today. I  this brush!! Can't believe I never bought it sooner. Makes my foundation look like it has been airbrushed on. This is my Holy Grail makeup brush!!!


----------



## missjenny2679

Just got my new MAC 180 brushes in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Beenie

*MrsTGreen* and *missjenny2679 *I am so jealous, I am trying to build my MAC brush "wardrobe" right now (but l/s's and shadows keep getting in the way).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC has it's newest collection Dare To Wear online now. Free shipping with code DARE.

Anyone getting anything?


----------



## Beenie

^^ I LOVE Winkle and Zingy and might go check them out this weekend.
I bought Atlantic Blue but I don't like matte on me so back it went (oops, wasn't paying attention). I wish that color and Sassy Grass weren't matte since I LOVE the colors.


----------



## creditcardfire

> Anyone getting anything?



Just ordered Sky Blue and Crazy Cool (shadows) and Gimme That and Dare to Dare (lipglasses). Like the above poster, I would have ordered 2-3 more shadows had they not been matte. I just find matte shadows pretty hard to work with and they often just don't suit me.


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC has it's newest collection Dare To Wear online now. Free shipping with code DARE.
> 
> Anyone getting anything?



No, everything seems too bright for me.  But then again, I guess that's why it's called "Dare to Wear."


----------



## missjenny2679

Beenie said:


> *MrsTGreen* and *missjenny2679 *I am so jealous, I am trying to build my MAC brush "wardrobe" right now (but l/s's and shadows keep getting in the way).


 

I've gotten a few of my brushes from the CCO...can't beat the prices!


----------



## karester

Went to the CCO and got:

Notoriety e/s quad
Eversun blush
Lovely Lily pigment
Melon pigment
Rose pigment
Raven kohl eyeliner

I don't remember there being pigments before and really had to restrain myself.


----------



## VanessaJean

Are there any CCO's in Orlando/Kissimee Florida area?


----------



## karester

VanessaJean said:


> Are there any CCO's in Orlando/Kissimee Florida area?



Here's the full list of CCOs. http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/stores_by_name.cgi?StoreCode=CosmC


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!!


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks!!


 
Two in Orlando!!!   That is where I purchased the MAC set of brushes!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I know! We are going in February and I am so excited!


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC has it's newest collection Dare To Wear online now. Free shipping with code DARE.
> 
> Anyone getting anything?


 
^ I love the lip glosses from this new collection! But they are not for the faint of heart.  I ordered: Dare to Dare today, and Ban This!, Gimme That! and Going Bananas earlier.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I'm not sure if I dare, but I ordered Going Bananas! Everyone should have a yellow eye shadow in their collection, right?

Since I was placing an order, I also ordered 2 pro pan shadows, Soba and Silver Ring.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm not sure if I dare, but I ordered Going Bananas! *Everyone should have a yellow eye shadow in their collection, right?*
> 
> Since I was placing an order, I also ordered 2 pro pan shadows, Soba and Silver Ring.


 
^ It's a must. It really is. No if's and's or but's about it. LOL! You cannot call yourself a true makeup junkie and not own a yellow eye shadow, especially one with the name "Going Bananas"!

This shade is actually quite wearable. It is not as crazy as a yellow eye shadow that I purchased from MUFE years ago. You can apply it sheer, and it looks like a lovely gold-yellow color. It brings out the gold in my brown eyes. I love it!


----------



## Beenie

VanessaJean said:


> Are there any CCO's in Orlando/Kissimee Florida area?


 
2 ,like *lolitablue* said and hopefully I'll be at one tonight (weather permitting the drive)! February should be a great time for you to be here, what are you coming for (disney)?


----------



## VanessaJean

No, actually my inlaws have a home there so we are going to stay with them for 10 days this winter. I'm not a Disney gal but am planning some serious shopping! Any tPF gals want to do a cosmetic shopathon? LOL.


----------



## Beenie

VanessaJean said:


> Any tPF gals want to do a cosmetic shopathon? LOL.


 
Um, HECK yeah!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! We totally should!


----------



## FullyLoaded

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC has it's newest collection Dare To Wear online now. Free shipping with code DARE.
> 
> Anyone getting anything?


 
This weekend I'll shimmy over there for some of the lip products, they are right up my alley. 

Ban This
Gimme That
Bold & Brash

Next week when DigiPops releases at the counters I'll go back for a backup of whichever color is my favorite.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Stopped by the MAC Counter today to see the New Dare collection and I actually really like the Wind me Up lip glass it was very wearable. I am going to go back and get it now that I have thought about it. Today I replenished my Dazzle Glass in Girl's Delight. I do not know why but I get so giddy every time I leave the store with one of these bags


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> I know! We are going in February and I am so excited!



Woman, my family used to live in Orlando and all I can say is:  _HAVE.FUN.SHOPPING_.  

Four words:  Millenia Mall.  Florida Mall.  

Enough said, lol.  

I never stepped foot in Disney World, btw.


----------



## Loquita

karester said:


> Went to the CCO and got:
> 
> Notoriety e/s quad
> Eversun blush
> Lovely Lily pigment
> Melon pigment
> Rose pigment
> Raven kohl eyeliner
> 
> I don't remember there being pigments before and really had to restrain myself.



Melon is one of the best pigments ever!!!  So pretty.  

I think that I will have to order Going Bananas, esp. since shipping is free.  This collection has just the kind of colors that I adore, but the fact that they are mattes stops me - I love matte finishes, but I much prefer Matte2 shadows.


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> I purchased MAC 130 brush today. I  this brush!! Can't believe I never bought it sooner. Makes my foundation look like it has been airbrushed on. This is my Holy Grail makeup brush!!!



ITA.  I don't go anywhere without that brush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Loquita said:


> Melon is one of the best pigments ever!!! So pretty.
> 
> I think that I will have to order Going Bananas, esp. since shipping is free. This collection has just the kind of colors that I adore, but the fact that they are mattes stops me - I love matte finishes, but I much prefer Matte2 shadows.


 
In case you need a little push... Going Bananas is a Frost. And I think 1    or 2 others are frosts also.


----------



## kathywko

Hmmmm, I have always been afraid of yellow e/s since my skin is yellow based. How would I pull off Going Bananas properly? Would you gals still recommend it then?


----------



## lolitablue

kathywko said:


> Hmmmm, I have always been afraid of yellow e/s since my skin is yellow based. How would I pull off Going Bananas properly? Would you gals still recommend it then?


 

I will love to learn, as well!!!  Going Bananas sounds like fun!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Loquita* the Florida Mall is close to their house!! Yay!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Just got home from taking a friend who's in town (and a fellow makeup addict!) to one of the CCOs by my house. Even though they had a lot of really great stuff, I tried to be good since I don't really _need_ any more makeup, but I picked up Joie-de-Vivre cremeblend blush and Ripe Peach (!!!) blush ombre. I was so excited they had Ripe Peach that I think I scared the SA. I picked up two extras (one as a backup, and I have no clue why I bought the other one lol). They had about 12 left too. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Beenie

^^ can you please tell me which one? I want one and I didn't get it in orlando last week when I could  debating driving back.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Premium. I don't know if Prime has any.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Now I am going to stalk my CCO, I need Ripe Peach!


----------



## Beenie

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Premium. I don't know if Prime has any.


 
Do you mean in Orlando?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes. Sorry, forgot I changed my location from 'Orlando' to 'Sunshine State.'


----------



## VanessaJean

Are there any MAC stores in the Orlando or Kissimee areas?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Are there any MAC stores in the Orlando or Kissimee areas?



Yes, in dept stores as well as a free standing store.  You can get exact locations on their website.


----------



## Cheryl

^^the chelsea outlet had plenty of ripe peach when i was there late last week. The other outlet mall in Orlando doesnt have any and she said they dont expect it.


----------



## pond23

My mom went to the Gilroy CCO today. I forgot to ask her to look for a Ripe Peach Blush Ombre.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Florabundance lipglass
#109 contour brush
trace gold blush


----------



## buzzytoes

I just went on a bit of a shopping spree on the website since I have no MAC counter or CCO anywhere close by. I got:
Brun eyeshadow
Cork eyeshadow
Vanilla eyeshadow
Brown Down eyeshadow
Underage lipglass
Lychee Luxe lipglass
219 Pencil Brush
217 Blending Brush 
15 pan pallette

Couldn't wait so I got two day shipping


----------



## jo712

I'm kinda bummed I missed out on dressmaker, dressmaker! Is freckletone a close dupe?


----------



## kathywko

lolitablue said:


> I will love to learn, as well!!!  Going Bananas sounds like fun!!!



Ohhh let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## Chanel Angel

Hi 
I am fairly new to MAC, I had only 2 blush, 5 makeup brushes, and 1 mascara from this brand before today. I just got back from my Nordstrom MAC counter, I spent $377! Please tell me its worth it and I'm not crazy! Has anyone else spent that in ONE trip to MAC? 

I got:
MAC Strobe Cream
MAC Studio Fix Fluid
MAC Mineralize SKinfinish Natural Powder
MAC Eyeshadow Palette with 4 Neutral colors
MAC Prep and Prime w/SPF 50
MAC Powder Blush in Cubic
MAC cremesheen Glass Gloss in Boy Bait
MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer
MAC Opulash Mascara
2 MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencils in Permaplum and Stubborn Brown
MAC Eye Pencil in Coffee
MAC Brushes 190, 208, 266, 219


----------



## pond23

^ Great haul *Chanel Angel*! I have and love: Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Powder (use it almost every day), Boy Bait (great nude gloss!), Permaplum liner (really makes your eye color pop).


----------



## Chanel Angel

^thanks! It was hard to not buy everything the makeup artist used on me. I still want to get the lip liner, brow powder, face exfoliator, and the eyeshadow primer. I can see this is going to be a new addiction for me....so many nice things to choose from


----------



## peachy pink

I love Bold & Brash!
And I got Ruby Pumps on my nails

I also got .. typographic e/s and cosmo l/s!


----------



## lolitablue

peachy pink said:


> I love Bold & Brash!
> And I got Ruby Pumps on my nails
> 
> I also got .. typographic e/s and cosmo l/s!


 
Love it!!!


----------



## pond23

^ Bold and Brash is gorgeous! What a hot red! I love the pigmentation level of these Dare to Wear lip glosses. I hope they revisit this formula in the future with more wearable colors.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

peachy pink, love it! 

Here are my recent purchases:

Going Bananas
Silver Ring
Soba
Viva Glam VI SE





(I played with Going Bananas, I can see this color working in a lot of different combos!)


----------



## TechDiva

Just recently purchased the Dare to Wear Lipglass in the following colors:

Bold & Brash (4) *this is my favorite*
Wind Me up (2)
Ban This (1)
So Bad (1)
Gimme That! (3)

I love any lip color with a lot of pigment. I love these lipglasses. I have only used them over lipstick (I love to mix colors) but I haven't tried it on its own yet.


----------



## Samia

Yesterday I picked up MAC Mineralize Satin Finish Foundation in NW30.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased MAC paint in sublime nature today.


----------



## kabaker

I haven't bought MAC in FOREVER but I stopped by my counter and bought Opulash mascara. I hope I like it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Dare to Wear haul!!   I LOVE vibrant colors and couldn't resist some of what MAC does best!


----------



## pond23

^ Great haul *Minal*! I posted about it in the Chanel subforum!


----------



## devoted7

OMG! awesome haul! I played around with the new collection over the weekend...let me say...the lippies for sure are pigmented. a good thing! but also some were just not me. i ended up getting one lippie from the collection.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Steph*!   Thank you!!!   I saw it... and I wrote back! 

Thanks so much, devoted!   Ohhhhh, which lippie did you get?   I'm thinking I may go back for one more.


----------



## Beenie

fieryfahionist I LOVE your haul...all that blue e/s


----------



## devoted7

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *Steph*!   Thank you!!!   I saw it... and I wrote back!
> 
> Thanks so much, devoted!   Ohhhhh, which lippie did you get?   I'm thinking I may go back for one more.



I got the Dare to Wear lipgloss. It looks similar to Electric Fuchsia (Forecast Collection), which I love! I wanted a back up of Electric Fuchsia but they sold out so quickly, so when I tried the Dare to Wear lippie, it was almost exactly alike


----------



## pond23

devoted7 said:


> I got the Dare to Wear lipgloss. It looks similar to Electric Fuchsia (Forecast Collection), which I love! I wanted a back up of Electric Fuchsia but they sold out so quickly, so when I tried the Dare to Wear lippie, it was almost exactly alike


 
^ I love the Dare to Dare lip gloss too! I wore it today by itself; I will try it over pink lipsticks later. The online swatches of this color did not do it justice.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of things from CCO

Style Snob Eyeshadow
Costa Chic Lipstick
Studded Nail Polish (Matte)


----------



## devoted7

pond23 said:


> ^ I love the Dare to Dare lip gloss too! I wore it today by itself; I will try it over pink lipsticks later. The online swatches of this color did not do it justice.



Ackkk, I had a typo! but you're right. The swatches online do not do it's justice! I love the color. I had tried it on at MAC and bought it. Haven't used it yet but will soon.



it'sanaddiction said:


> A couple of things from CCO
> 
> Style Snob Eyeshadow
> Costa Chic Lipstick
> Studded Nail Polish (Matte)



i love the nail polish!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

devoted7 said:


> I got the Dare to Wear lipgloss. It looks similar to Electric Fuchsia (Forecast Collection), which I love! I wanted a back up of Electric Fuchsia but they sold out so quickly, so when I tried the Dare to Wear lippie, it was almost exactly alike



Just ordered it, along with Gimme That. Still thinking about Bold & Brash while the free shipping w/o a minimum offer is going on.


----------



## peachy pink

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just ordered it, along with Gimme That. Still thinking about Bold & Brash while the free shipping w/o a minimum offer is going on.


well, bold & brash IS a gorgeous shade ....


----------



## devoted7

Izzy's Mom said:


> Just ordered it, along with Gimme That. Still thinking about Bold & Brash while the free shipping w/o a minimum offer is going on.


I thought about getting Gimme That but it was very neon pink on me :/

the lippies are nice and very well pigmented but some are too much for me :/ maybe I will try again


----------



## Izzy's Mom

peachy pink said:


> well, bold & brash IS a gorgeous shade ....


 
It takes so little to convince me.....it too is now on its way to me.


----------



## Kam7185

Viva Glam V lipstick
Tempting Eyeshadow
Lip Glass in Bare Necessity (2 of them!)


----------



## Cheryl

Band of Roses Mineralize Blush
Love to Love mineralize Trio
2 Right Image Cream Sheen Glasses


----------



## nwhite

it'sanaddiction said:


> A couple of things from CCO
> 
> Style Snob Eyeshadow
> Costa Chic Lipstick
> Studded Nail Polish (Matte)



Oooh, love everything!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thanks  I have a thing for lippies lately. Got 2 more:

Sequin and Hellraiser


----------



## devoted7

^o0o hellrasier looks nice! gonna google for swatches now


----------



## lolitablue

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Thanks  I have a thing for lippies lately. Got 2 more:
> 
> Sequin and Hellraiser


 
Hellraiser looks like my kind of lippie! Love it!!


----------



## devoted7

is it me or did lipsticks/lipgloss went up in price. I remembered they were $14, but now they're $14.50? When was that changed?


----------



## choozen1ne

I went to the pro store in Vegas over the weekend and got the Naked medium pigment , Bio Green ,Bright Sunshine e/s  Devil Blush and a Violet Pigment which seemed to forgot that I already owned that color 
I also ordered Going Bananas, Louder Please , Firecracker ,Sassy Grass and Shock-a-holic 
I had been on a mini ban since April so I have made up for it


----------



## creditcardfire

Inspired by Itsanaddiction I just bought the following on the MAC website:

Hellraiser lippie
Flusterose lip gloss
Stone lip pencil
brush #109

I also got a Pro pencil in Pale Yellow off eBay - I've been wanting to try this for the waterline for awhile.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I can't take credit for everything you got, hehe, I only inspired Hellraiser 

devoted, the prices just went up - within the last couple of weeks I think.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

choozen1ne said:


> I went to the pro store in Vegas over the weekend and got the Naked medium pigment , Bio Green ,Bright Sunshine e/s Devil Blush and a Violet Pigment which seemed to forgot that I already owned that color
> I also ordered Going Bananas, Louder Please , Firecracker ,Sassy Grass and Shock-a-holic
> I had been on a mini ban since April so I have made up for it


 
Ohh, you got some bright colors, fun!!


----------



## coreenmd

received a mac beauty in a box set in frisky girl! )


----------



## MakeupDIY

I went to the CCO today! 

I got:
MAC Baby Blooms Lip Bag 
MAC Reflects Transparent Teal 
MAC Violet Trance Eyeshadow 
MAC Just A Pinch Gel Blush (For my mother as she uses this blush EVERY day so got her a back-up)


----------



## Bridget S.

reflects teal!!


----------



## clk55girl

Chocolate brown e/s
Coquette e/s
wedge e/s
shroom e/s
ricepaper e/s
dazzlelight e/s (LOVE)
soft ochre paint pot
blond eyebrow pencil 
2 217 brushes 
263 brush
224 brush
209 brush
pencil sharpener  
angel l/s


----------



## Designer_Love

mac eyeshadow - satin taupe


----------



## Beenie

I was scared but intrigued since I live in Florida but I had to try it and I LOVE it! Florida creme blush!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I have Florida too, it is a little scary in the pot but pretty on


----------



## devoted7

I agree, it's very well pigmented and scurrry. literally one swipe is all i need


----------



## pond23

You done good *Jenn*! LOL! I love Soft Ochre, Dazzlelight, and the 217! 

I love Florida *Beenie*! I have all of the Lillyland blushcremes except for Optimistic Orange.


----------



## Beenie

This is my first non-powder blush and I wasn't sure I could do it but I just kept blending and I was so excited how great my cheeks looked. This will not be my last creme blush. Do you all use your fingers or a brush and if a brush, which one?


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> This is my first non-powder blush and I wasn't sure I could do it but I just kept blending and I was so excited how great my cheeks looked. This will not be my last creme blush. Do you all use your fingers or a brush and if a brush, which one?


 
For creme blushes, I use my fingers half the time and a brush the other half. It really depends on my mood.  

The brushes that I use for creme blush include: MAC 130, MAC 131, MAC 109, Paula Dorf angled creme blush brush, and Lancome skunk brush (similar to the MAC 187).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> This is my first non-powder blush and I wasn't sure I could do it but I just kept blending and I was so excited how great my cheeks looked. This will not be my last creme blush. Do you all use your fingers or a brush and if a brush, which one?


 
I use a brush, a foundtion brush that I got at Walgreens a few years ago. Does the trick!


----------



## kathywko

I just bought a back up of Get Away Bronze Blush and Pinch O' Peach Blush too


----------



## lolitablue

So excited!!! Visited the MAC counter at Macy's and got Brush Cleaner, Gone Bananas and Satin Taupe!!! Satin Taupe seemed to be the must-have shade so I got to try it!! Wearing them both today and loving it!!!


----------



## pond23

^ I picked up Going Bananas too! It is surprising wearable. I especially love it paired with brown eyes.


----------



## Beenie

Thanks for the creme blush responses. I might try it with a skunk brush.

*lolitablue *Satin Taupe IS great and I really like the Gone Bananas. Let me know if I NEED the brush cleaner over just some baby shampoo.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I use the MAC brush cleaner, IMO if I'm gonna spend alot on MAC or any quality brush, a cleaner designed for brushes should be used.


----------



## Beenie

^^ thanks! I only have the 217 so far, but possibly going to get the 219 this week so if I do I might pick up the cleaner.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is the brush cleanser more soapy or more liquidy?? I use the Bare Minerals cleanser and it's more soapy (like shampoo) but I just saw a video of Tiffany D cleaning her brushes with the MAC cleanser and it looked like it was more liquidy. One of her methods made it possible to use the brush again just a few minutes later.


----------



## lolitablue

pond23 said:


> ^ I picked up Going Bananas too! It is surprising wearable. I especially love it paired with brown eyes.



I know!! I love it!! Wore it with Satin Taupe and All that Glitters!! Super!! 



Beenie said:


> Thanks for the creme blush responses. I might try it with a skunk brush.
> 
> *lolitablue *Satin Taupe IS great and I really like the Gone Bananas. Let me know if I NEED the brush cleaner over just some baby shampoo.



I think that it is a must! For the price, it may be worth it! Going to research the ingredients! My BF loves to break down stuff and to figure out cheaper versions so I will report on that! 




buzzytoes said:


> Is the brush cleanser more soapy or more liquidy?? I use the Bare Minerals cleanser and it's more soapy (like shampoo) but I just saw a video of Tiffany D cleaning her brushes with the MAC cleanser and it looked like it was more liquidy. One of her methods made it possible to use the brush again just a few minutes later.



Definitely more liquid!


----------



## BgaHolic

I just came on board with their lipsticks and glosses.  I got tired of spending over $30 for chanel gloss which would last at most three weeks! Maybe it's my imagination, but the Mac seems to last me longer and cost half.


----------



## lolitablue

Not precisely a purchase but a new for me MAC item:  A couple of weeks ago I switched offices in my job and today went to my old office to look for some files and found a MAC Naked Rose Cremestick Pearl Liner (for lips) on the floor!!!!! OMG!! I guess, I lost it in a drawer a long time ago and with the move, it fell and was just sitting there! Brand new! No idea how long I have owned this but this is surely great day to find something unexpected!!!!  Gonna try it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Beenie

^^ hey a lost and then found item is new .

So I got distracted by a lady's bronze shadow and had to go to the pro store tonight...(and did NOT come out with my original intention of 219 and cleaner)

Copper Ring pan and Pink Nouveau l/s


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ hey a lost and then found item is new .
> 
> So I got distracted by a lady's bronze shadow and had to go to the pro store tonight...(and did NOT come out with my original intention of 219 and cleaner)
> 
> Copper Ring pan and Pink Nouveau l/s


 
Copper Ring looks like something I would wear!! Do you love it?


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Copper Ring looks like something I would wear!! Do you love it?


 
I do, BUT I am concerned that it is awfully close to Antiqued which I also have.  I know some people have every color MAC makes and think everything is different but I only have about 25-30 e/s and I am not sure I should keep it when I have that close of a color. I need to start bringing a list with me with what I have to stop this!


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> ^^ hey a lost and then found item is new .
> 
> So I got distracted by a lady's bronze shadow and had to go to the pro store tonight...(and did NOT come out with my original intention of 219 and cleaner)
> 
> Copper Ring pan and *Pink Nouveau l/s*


 
^ *Beenie*, is Pink Nouveau a very wearable pink? For some reason, I have never swatched this color in person. I have this on my wish list, even though I don't remember exactly how bright it is. I am a MAC NC15. TIA!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> I do, BUT I am concerned that it is awfully close to Antiqued which I also have. I know some people have every color MAC makes and think everything is different but I only have about 25-30 e/s and I am not sure I should keep it when I have that close of a color. I need to start bringing a list with me with what I have to stop this!


 
I agree with you about making a list! But 25-30 e/s is a lot, my dear!! Where is your collection?  I want to see the eye candy!!


----------



## Beenie

pond23 said:


> ^ *Beenie*, is Pink Nouveau a very wearable pink? For some reason, I have never swatched this color in person. I have this on my wish list, even though I don't remember exactly how bright it is. I am a MAC NC15. TIA!


 
It is kind of bright but I LOVE it. You are paler than me, so I am not sure but I can swatch it for you when I get home (my hands are lighter for some weird reason). I think it is very barbie pink, which I adore.



lolitablue said:


> I agree with you about making a list! But 25-30 e/s is a lot, my dear!! Where is your collection? I want to see the eye candy!!


 
Well, that is including some 6 pack palettes too, so it isn't THAT many . Is there a MAC showcase thread???


----------



## lolitablue

There should be a showcase thread, for sure!!!!


----------



## hautecouture15

soften the mood e/s trio and the 109 brush. The MA charged me wrong for the brush so I got it £6 cheaper than it should have been


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> It is kind of bright but I LOVE it. You are paler than me, so I am not sure but *I can swatch it for you when I get home* (my hands are lighter for some weird reason). I think it is very barbie pink, which I adore.


 
^ I would greatly appreciate that *Beenie*! 



hautecouture15 said:


> soften the mood e/s trio and the 109 brush. The MA charged me wrong for the brush so I got it £6 cheaper than it should have been


 
^ The 109 is one of my favorite MAC brushes. I use it for both powder and creme blushes. What a great deal that you got if for significantly cheaper by mistake!


----------



## Beenie

^^ *pond23* go to the very last post of the sticky for MAC swatches . I can do one also, but there is already one there. HTH!


----------



## MrsTGreen

All That Glitters eyeshadow
Teddy eyeliner
Frenzy lipstick


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> ^^ *pond23* go to the very last post of the sticky for MAC swatches . I can do one also, but there is already one there. HTH!


 
^ Thanks for the tip on the MAC swatch thread *Beenie*! I have and love Petals & Peacocks and Up The Amp, and Violetta will be mine with the Venomous Villains collection. I love what I saw, so Pink Nouveau looks like a go for me. I've been looking for a permanent lipstick shade to B2MAC for. This looks like a strong contender, along with Creme De La Femme.


----------



## VanessaJean

Random question- what are MAC brushes made from?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Some are goat hair and some are synthetic. I think the website states what each one is made from. 

I placed an order for a few items from the Fabulous Felines Collection. Anyone else getting anything? If you spend less than $50 use FELINE for free shipping.

I love liquid eyeliners, so I ordered 3: Defiantly Feline (brown), Smoke Heir (Purple) and Marked For Glamour (gray). I also order 2 lipsticks: Pet Me Please and Aristo-Cat.


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Some are goat hair and some are synthetic. I think the website states what each one is made from.
> 
> I placed an order for a few items from the Fabulous Felines Collection. Anyone else getting anything? If you spend less than $50 use FELINE for free shipping.
> 
> I love liquid eyeliners, so I ordered 3: Defiantly Feline (brown), Smoke Heir (Purple) and Marked For Glamour (gray). I also order 2 lipsticks: Pet Me Please and Aristo-Cat.


 
^ Great Fabulous Felines haul *it'sanaddiction*! I ordered Aristo-Cat lipstick, Best of Breed and Jealous lip glasses, and Treat Me Nice (emerald green) liquid eyeliner. If I like the new liquid liner formulation and brush, I will probably also pick up Marked for Glamour.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^You got a great haul too! I had Treat Me Nice in my cart but removed it (Kinda afraid the color is too bright for me), let us know how you like it


----------



## pond23

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^You got a great haul too! I had Treat Me Nice in my cart but removed it (Kinda afraid the color is too bright for me), *let us know how you like it*


 
^ I definitely will! I am a green eyeliner fanatic!


----------



## kathywko

I bought Girl About Town Lipstick. My first intense color!


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> I placed an order for a few items from the Fabulous Felines Collection. Anyone else getting anything? If you spend less than $50 use FELINE for free shipping.
> 
> I love liquid eyeliners, so I ordered 3: Defiantly Feline (brown), Smoke Heir (Purple) and Marked For Glamour (gray). I also order 2 lipsticks: Pet Me Please and Aristo-Cat.


 
I love the Smoke Heir liner you purchased! Thankfullly, most of the collection isn't for me or I have something similar in my "wardrobe" so I will wait for my Venomous Villians.


----------



## Beenie

^^ OK, I fibbed about waiting for Venomous Villians...I went to CCO today and found some goodies...I forgot my eyeliners though . I got the Liberty of London Blue India polish (1st MAC n/p), l/s inShow Orchid, pigment in Tan and a paint pot in Fresco Rose. These are also my first pigment and pp! Excited to play tomorrow!


----------



## girlygirl3

Can't wait to pick up the liquid liner in Signature Blue!  While I'm at it, I'll check out Smoky Heir too!


----------



## karester

I just bought a couple things from Fabulous Felines; Drive Me Wild lipstick, Willdly Refined and Lap of Luxury lipglasses.  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> ^^ OK, I fibbed about waiting for Venomous Villians...I went to CCO today and found some goodies...I forgot my eyeliners though . I got the Liberty of London Blue India polish (1st MAC n/p), l/s inShow Orchid, pigment in Tan and a paint pot in Fresco Rose. These are also my first pigment and pp! Excited to play tomorrow!


 
I would say a trip to CCO doesn't count , can't pass up a good deal. Blue India looks great on you!

I went to CCO today too, they had aristo-cat lipstick. This makes me mad because I just ordered it from the website last night for $14 and could have gotten it for $10. Does anyone know if the Aristo-cat from Fab Felines is a re-promote? Must be right?


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> I would say a trip to CCO doesn't count , can't pass up a good deal. Blue India looks great on you!
> 
> I went to CCO today too, they had aristo-cat lipstick. This makes me mad because I just ordered it from the website last night for $14 and could have gotten it for $10. Does anyone know if the Aristo-cat from Fab Felines is a re-promote? Must be right?


 
Thanks! Are you sure the color is the same and not just the name? Ugh, that would annoy me too! Can you buy the one at CCO and return the full price one? I do know that one CCO is selling Cyndi and Gaga so maybe they're both selling the same?


----------



## Tygriss

I just picked up the Cunning lipstick, On the Hunt & Marked for Glamour liquid eyeliner and Leopard Luxe eyeshadow... Didn't think I could wear such dark lipstick, but it is slowly growing on me!


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up Smoky Heir and Wildly Refined l/g.  I'll start practicing with the liquid liner tomorrow!


----------



## karester

Should I be worried about my online order from the 25th, it still says pending.


----------



## nwhite

Traded in my empties for some of the new collection!  Here's what I got from Fabulous Felines

Left to right:

L/g Wildly Refined
L/s Superior
L/s Powerful
L/g Docile
Marked for Glamour liquid eyeliner


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Nothing from Fabulous Felines (yet....) but I did order all 6 colours of the F/W Nail Trends


----------



## roxys

Beenie love Indigo such a pretty color!


----------



## juliecouture

Hey guys  just got back from the CCO. 
I picked up the MAC perfect style brush set. SO excited. They are full sized and everything!!!! It came with a 168, 187, 222, 263. I saved $30 which is pretty good and it came with a nifty carrying case.








(it came out to $108 total...i'm on a major ban now)


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the brush set!


----------



## Beenie

*nwhite* pretty lip stuff!

*juliecouture* I am so stinken jealous! That is a fantastic find! I need to stalk CCO for that myself!


----------



## lolitablue

Those brushes are a great deal!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG, LOVE hearing about everyone's hauls!   MAJORLY tempting to get more stuff: I have an e/s palette that is only two e/s full (out of 15) and is screaming to be my Neutrals Palette, Part Deux . 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Beenie

^^ yeah, this thread makes me want to buy MORE, MORE, MORE! I am trying to be good between waiting for the Villians AND I have to get my MU done in October for a wedding so I am trying to hold off on some things since I have to buy the $50 minimum (like that is difficult )

But I AM getting the special something that comes out this Thursday!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

karester said:


> Should I be worried about my online order from the 25th, it still says pending.


 

My order from the 26th still says pending and it was delivered today! Don't know what is going on :weird:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My recent order included Lipsticks in Pet Me, Please and Aristo-Cat. Liquid eye liners inMarked For Glamour, Defiantly Feline and Smoky Heir. The lippie next to the EL nail polish came from CCO, Radicchio.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I received my Leopard Luxe Quad and the black superslick liner today  - both items are amazing. There was so much I could have purchased from this collection, but allowed myself only two items...


----------



## karester

it'sanaddiction said:


> My order from the 26th still says pending and it was delivered today! Don't know what is going on :weird:



Yeah I just got mine today, it still says pending.

I'm kind of thinking I shouldn't have gotten two of Lap of Luxury, I got it because I loved the swatch on Temptalia, on her it looked great, on me it runs true to how it is in the tube.  Which although kinda scary when I first looked at it, it is nice when applied with a light hand.


----------



## devoted7

just received an email about lauper and gaga's lippies! they are must haves! i prefer lipgloss over sticks!


----------



## karester

devoted7 said:


> just received an email about lauper and gaga's lippies! they are must haves! i prefer lipgloss over sticks!



I can't wait, I want Cyndi lg.  It was available the other day on Macys.com, but they took it down.


----------



## buzzytoes

So excited - I am headed to the big city this weekend and going to try my best to drag DH to the CCO at the Park City outlets. Last time I was there I wasn't too impressed with their selection so I am hoping they've got good stuff this time!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

needanotherbag, I love the Leopard Luxe quad, I'm still thinking about it!


I just wanted to say those new liquid eyeliners are great! So easy to apply, pointed tip made of a hard sponge? Much easier than the brush liquid liners I've used.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got the email too, they know I'm a sucker for new things! I got Vivaglam Cyndi lipglass, an empty 15 pan palette and finally satin taupe, yay!

Shipping is free with code VIVALIPS


----------



## Jeneen

Recently bought brightening serum and bronzer


----------



## krazydaisy

^MAC has brightening serums? I didn't know.



it'sanaddiction said:


> I got the email too, they know I'm a sucker for new things! I got Vivaglam Cyndi lipglass, an empty 15 pan palette and finally satin taupe, yay!
> 
> Shipping is free with code VIVALIPS


I'm a sucker for new things too. hehe


----------



## Jeneen

^ Yes they sell them with their primers - ask one of the SA. I am going to try to pore-refiner next.


----------



## nwhite

YES, Cyndi l/g!!  I NEEEED it 

I have so many lipglasses, it's ridiculous!  lol


----------



## nwhite

it'sanaddiction said:


> needanotherbag, I love the Leopard Luxe quad, I'm still thinking about it!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say those new liquid eyeliners are great! So easy to apply, pointed tip made of a hard sponge? Much easier than the brush liquid liners I've used.



I think they are easy to use too.  I suck at regular liquid liners, but these are great!  Stays on forever too.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I bought the blue and the gold liquid liner. I planned on buying the lipglass from the Feline collection instead, but nothing was an absolute must have.


----------



## lvforever1115

My haul... 
MSF Natural in Medium
213 Fluff Brush
Two Eyeshadow x4 Quads
L/S in Angel
L/S in Politely Pink
E/S: Wedge, Shroom, Juxt, Era & All That Glitters, Honesty, Patina, & Sumptuous Olive.


----------



## devoted7

I *need* cindi too! but not too sure about gaga! LOL!


----------



## girlygirl3

lvforever1115 said:


> My haul...
> MSF Natural in Medium
> 213 Fluff Brush
> Two Eyeshadow x4 Quads
> L/S in Angel
> L/S in Politely Pink
> E/S: Wedge, Shroom, Juxt, Era & All That Glitters, Honesty, Patina, & Sumptuous Olive.


 
Nice choices!
I especially like the Angel l/s!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got 3 of the new polishes today. I had given up on MAC's polishes due to the formula. But reviews of the new ones say its quite good, hope so!

Jade Dragon - Rain of Flowers - Imperial Flower


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Jade Dragon!!


----------



## bag_krazy

Picked up the Superslick Eye liner: "on the hunt" last night


----------



## roxys

I really want the Cindi lipgloss too. Might get it this weekend. =D


----------



## Beenie

lvforever1115 said:


> My haul...
> MSF Natural in Medium
> 213 Fluff Brush
> Two Eyeshadow x4 Quads
> L/S in Angel
> L/S in Politely Pink
> E/S: Wedge, Shroom, Juxt, Era & All That Glitters, Honesty, Patina, & Sumptuous Olive.


 
NICE! All stuff I LOVE



devoted7 said:


> I *need* cindi too! but not too sure about gaga! LOL!


 
I am the opposite. I NEED the Gaga but I cannot decide about Cyndi. I am heading to the mall RIGHT when I get off work to get it.



it'sanaddiction said:


> I got 3 of the new polishes today. I had given up on MAC's polishes due to the formula. But reviews of the new ones say its quite good, hope so!
> 
> Jade Dragon - Rain of Flowers - Imperial Flower


 
I LOVE the Imperial Flower! Please let me know if you think they are worth it because my Blue India peeled on day one and that is not OK for a more $$ polish. I would rather buy the $2 stuff if I have to repaint the next day.


----------



## lvforever1115

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice choices!
> I especially like the Angel l/s!


Thank you!
I'm just starting out with MAC, and this was my second order, but my first with eyeshadows and lipsticks. I LOVE the quality.



Beenie said:


> NICE! All stuff I LOVE


Thank you!


----------



## girlygirl3

Well, I returned the Smoky Heir as I just couldn't get a hang of the liquid liner!  Oh well.  I got in its place *Bordeauxline *Powerpoint which is a nice purple.
I also B2M'd for *Spirited *l/g - pretty!


----------



## krazydaisy

Itsanaddiction the first two are very gorgeous


----------



## Beenie

I am SUCH a happy girl! I got my Gaga l/g (HAD to have the day it was released!) and I B2M'ed Hug Me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I love the color of Gaga, but I was afraid it might be too blue based for me ( like the gaga lipstick). Would you say it is?

I am wearing Imperial Flower on my toes, no issue with peeling or chipping so far. I think I remember people complaining about Blue India, but I don't remember what their complaints were.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I do think it is really blue based but it is less pink than the l/s so it is not my best color but I am still happy to have it. Doubtful I'll wear ALL the time.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Viva Glam Cyndi l/g arrived today. It's much more pigmented than I expected, but it is pretty. Not one I'd wear all the time either, but a nice change!


----------



## MrsTGreen

My MAC haul for today:

Studio Tech NC35
Naked Lunch e/s
Rice Paper e/s
Sumptuous Olive e/s
Peachtwist blush
Soft & Gentle MSF


----------



## lolitablue

MrsTGreen said:


> My MAC haul for today:
> 
> Studio Tech NC35
> Naked Lunch e/s
> Rice Paper e/s
> Sumptuous Olive e/s
> Peachtwist blush
> Soft & Gentle MSF



Love Rice Paper!!! Need to seriously write down an inventory and then prepare a list from that!!!


----------



## nwhite

it'sanaddiction said:


> Viva Glam Cyndi l/g arrived today. It's much more pigmented than I expected, but it is pretty. Not one I'd wear all the time either, but a nice change!



Ooo, sounds so nice!  I'm going to try to pick my up this weekend


----------



## nwhite

Beenie said:


> I am SUCH a happy girl! I got my Gaga l/g (HAD to have the day it was released!) and I B2M'ed Hug Me.



Gaga l/g looks pretty too! Great purchases


----------



## Beenie

Beenie said:


> ^^ I do think it is really blue based but it is less pink than the l/s so it is not my best color but I am still happy to have it. Doubtful I'll wear ALL the time.


 
You know, what I think I should have said was that it "whites out" my lips a little. 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Viva Glam Cyndi l/g arrived today. It's much more pigmented than I expected, but it is pretty. Not one I'd wear all the time either, but a nice change!


 
I think I have to get that!



lolitablue said:


> Need to seriously write down an inventory and then prepare a list from that!!!


 
I did and the SA's kind of look at me a little crazy but it works to not re-buy stuff!



nwhite said:


> Gaga l/g looks pretty too! Great purchases


 
Thanks!


----------



## buzzytoes

My haul from the CCO today:
Rich & Ripe l/g
Purple Haze e/s
Suave Intentions e/s
Love Lace e/s
Of Summer e/s

One of the SAs seemed to be doing her morning makeup routine with the sample makeup while at work. At first I was confused and thought maybe she was a customer but sure enough she then walked behind the counter and rang me up!


----------



## lovemysavior

Beenie said:


> ^^ OK, I fibbed about waiting for Venomous Villians...I went to CCO today and found some goodies...I forgot my eyeliners though . I got the Liberty of London Blue India polish (1st MAC n/p), l/s inShow Orchid, *pigment in Tan* and a paint pot in Fresco Rose. These are also my first pigment and pp! Excited to play tomorrow!


 

I just got a sample of Tan pigment on Saturday and I love it.  It is such a cool color to wear alone when you want a more natural look.  The sample was a very generous amount, but I think this will definately be a future purchase.


----------



## SugarDaisy

At CCO I purchased Gilt by Association mineralize eyeshadow and Sublime Shine dazzleglass creme. Online I ordered Liquid Lurex dazzle lipstick. I just wish Hellraiser lipstick was in stock!


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up Vanilla e/s and empty quad to fill with more shadows


----------



## Pursegrrl

lovemysavior said:


> I just got a sample of Tan pigment on Saturday and I love it. It is such a cool color to wear alone when you want a more natural look. The sample was a very generous amount, but I think this will definately be a future purchase.


 
Tan ROCKS...definitely worth a full-size purchase!   Glad you love it too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## alexandra28

MAC haul purchases this week:
- Lady Gaga lipgloss
- Superslick liquid eye liner (love them)
1) Blue
2) Purple
3) Gray
4) Silver
5) Gold
6) Black
- Lipstick - Of Royalty
- Lipgloss - Widly Refined
- Eyeshadow Quad - Burmese Beauty 
- Pigment - Lithe


----------



## keodi

mac palice pedegree quad and to pamper lipstick.


----------



## pond23

I am loving the Aristo-Cat lipstick! It is my favorite item from Fabulous Felines.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Satin Taupe e/s
Rubenesque pp


----------



## karester

From the CCO:

- All That Glitters, Talent Pool, Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadows
- Fresco Rose paintpot
- Jardin Aires, Tan, Teal pigments
- 2 backups of Strawberry Blonde lipglass (my fave!)


----------



## AlbertsLove

Anyone bought the Upstarts lined and lashed?? Is it a good deal for $28.00? First mac purchase and want to make it a good one... Well second I also have the cindi lipstick. Love it.


----------



## Beenie

*karester *we must have the same taste in MU since I got all of those e/s, the same pp and the tan pigment from CCO as well! Great picks!

*alexandra28 *nice haul! you make me want to try those liners.


----------



## nwhite

I just picked up Cyndi lipglass! I am in Loooove!


----------



## Beenie

I got a second palette to start (have 2 shadows to depot tonight!) and I B2M'ed a Creme de Nude.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Mineralize Skinfinish Natural-Med Plus
Pigments:
Tan
Golden Olive
OMG......Love, Love, Love the pigments!!! I can't believe I haven't purchased them until now.


----------



## Pursegrrl

karester said:


> From the CCO:
> 
> - All That Glitters, Talent Pool, *Smoke & Diamonds* eyeshadows
> - Fresco Rose paintpot
> - Jardin Aires, Tan, Teal pigments
> - 2 backups of Strawberry Blonde lipglass (my fave!)


 
 wow, didn't know S&D was still out there!

Great haul....S&D is probably the most goofproof gowithall fabulous e/s ever in the history of the Universe...IMO 

XXXOO PG


----------



## karester

Pursegrrl said:


> wow, didn't know S&D was still out there!
> 
> Great haul....S&D is probably the most goofproof gowithall fabulous e/s ever in the history of the Universe...IMO
> 
> XXXOO PG




I saw a bunch of them there. I was so excited, I've heard nothing but great things about it.


----------



## Beenie

Pursegrrl said:


> wow, didn't know S&D was still out there!
> 
> Great haul....S&D is probably the most goofproof gowithall fabulous e/s ever in the history of the Universe...IMO
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
I snagged it CCO also and the SA's told me as soon as they get a shipment of it in they sell out and they didn't understand why. I do though .


----------



## buzzytoes

For those of you that buy from the CCO do they have quite a bit of selection? Mine just has one little island that is about 3 ft x 1 ft and has three shelves. Most of it is filled with quads, powders and blushes, not so much eyeshadows and lippies.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Picked up Cyndi Lipglass - hands down the best color lip gloss I have ever purchased...must have a million backups now!!


----------



## karester

buzzytoes said:


> For those of you that buy from the CCO do they have quite a bit of selection? Mine just has one little island that is about 3 ft x 1 ft and has three shelves. Most of it is filled with quads, powders and blushes, not so much eyeshadows and lippies.



I frequent two and the selection varies between them.  One of them is almost the whole one wall of the store and has lots of stuff; eyeshadow, older looks in a box, holiday collections, foundations, lots of lipstick and lipglosses, powders, nail polishes, etc.  Whereas the other is just an island with a couple of shelves and a side with some shelves that doesn't stock as much.  But both stores vary with the products, like both can have different blushes and eyeshadows.


----------



## nwhite

needanotherbag said:


> picked up cyndi lipglass - hands down the best color lip gloss i have ever purchased...must have a million backups now!!



i agree!!!


----------



## Beenie

buzzytoes said:


> For those of you that buy from the CCO do they have quite a bit of selection? Mine just has one little island that is about 3 ft x 1 ft and has three shelves. Most of it is filled with quads, powders and blushes, not so much eyeshadows and lippies.


 
Mine typically has a pretty good selection. Basically the same that karester said.


----------



## mcb100

dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## kathywko

viva glam cindi lipglass - so pretty


----------



## lovemysavior

Rule and Coppering e/s and Creme Cup l/s.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I have gotten a lot of use out of Coppering. And Creme Cup is my FAVE lippie EVER!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The new MAC lippies are on the site, anyone have a free shipping code?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nevermind, I decided to try the new foundation too, shipping is free over $50. I also ordered 2 Pro Longwear Lipsticks, Unlimited and Overtime.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got an email free shipping with code lipcreme


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just ordered the Tinted Moisturizer in Medium, Russian Red lipglass, and Super Nova lipglass (I think).


----------



## alexandra28

Lip glass Viva Glam gaga.


----------



## nwhite

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nevermind, I decided to try the new foundation too, shipping is free over $50. I also ordered 2 Pro Longwear Lipsticks, Unlimited and Overtime.



Crazy ~ Today I was wondering when MAC was going to come out with a new foundation. I just saw your post and checked the site! I didn't even know!  I'm excited to try it


----------



## ramblingdoll

My last purchases were for the Fabulous felines collection (which came out in France on sept. 2nd only) : took the Leopard and Burmese quads, 2 blushes, 4 liners, 2 pigments (bloodline and gold stroke), got the Chili, Jubilee and Stay in Touch lipsticks. Also got some refills for my 15 palettes : carbon, greensmoke, coquette, swiss chocolate, twinks, parfait amour, contrast and also finally put my hands on the stereo rose mineralize blush. I'd love to try their new foundation and concealer and can't wait for the new Venomous Villains collection which will only be available here on october 7th (and I think the 7th is an exclusive launch for the Sephora on the Champs Elysées). Already got my list to have some products put aside for me otherwise they'll be gone in 24 hours...


----------



## nwhite

So excited!  I got to try out Venomous Villains and got some stuff on pre-order!  
Don't have to worrying about it selling out now .  Let me just say that this stuff is more gorgeous than the pics!  I really didn't think I was going to go crazy over anything, but the lip stuff is beautiful!

What I preordered:  Toxic Tale l/g (Evil Queen); Violette l/g (Maleficent); Revenge is Sweet l/g (Maleficent)

I just realize that Violette is a PRO color!  Duh!   Probably get that color as a B2M then and not with special packing.  Innocent, Beware l/s is a great nude/pink creamy color.  Probably get that instead since it's limited edition.  

The Magically Cool Liquid Powder feels awesome on your skin.  I may pick that up when it comes out.  I like the eyeshadows, but I don't think there is any shade that can't be duped. I didn't get to see the nail polish, so I'm excited to see those!


----------



## ramblingdoll

nwhite said:


> So excited! I got to try out Venomous Villains and got some stuff on pre-order!
> Don't have to worrying about it selling out now . Let me just say that this stuff is more gorgeous than the pics! I really didn't think I was going to go crazy over anything, but the lip stuff is beautiful!
> 
> What I preordered: Toxic Tale l/g (Evil Queen); Violette l/g (Maleficent); Revenge is Sweet l/g (Maleficent)
> 
> I just realize that Violette is a PRO color! Duh!  Probably get that color as a B2M then and not with special packing. Innocent, Beware l/s is a great nude/pink creamy color. Probably get that instead since it's limited edition.
> 
> The Magically Cool Liquid Powder feels awesome on your skin. I may pick that up when it comes out. I like the eyeshadows, but I don't think there is any shade that can't be duped. I didn't get to see the nail polish, so I'm excited to see those!


 
Lucky girl, congrats!!!! I will also pre order everything I know I want for sure. I'll probably get "Wrong spell" lipglass and "She who dares" mineralize eye shadow + at least 2 nail lacquers from Maleficient, the grease paint stick from Dr Facilier, hmmmm, let me think, "Sinister" lipstick maybe, "Bite of an apple" blush or the powder and the "Hot house" lipglass from the Evil Queen, and was thinking of getting the "Wicked Ways" lipglass from Cruella's collection. Have you tried that one in person, how is it ?
Same for the eyeshadows, don't think I'll pick any of them.
I am really curious about the the Magically Cool Liquid Powder, can't wait to try that on!!!!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

How do you pre-order?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I think you have to do it at the MAC counter.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got my order today. I got lucky with the lippies, since I ordered them without seeing swatches! Both are good shades for me. The foundation is the right color too. I'd say it gives medium coverage.

Longwear Foundation NW20
Longwear Lipsticks - Overtime & Unlimited


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went by the counter today to try the new foundation and concealer and picked up a few things while I was there. 

Painterly pp
Club e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Pet Me mineralize blush
Odyssey l/s
Pencil sharpener


----------



## nwhite

BagloverBurr said:


> How do you pre-order?



I pre-ordered at my Nordies MAC


----------



## nwhite

ramblingdoll said:


> Lucky girl, congrats!!!! I will also pre order everything I know I want for sure. I'll probably get "Wrong spell" lipglass and "She who dares" mineralize eye shadow + at least 2 nail lacquers from Maleficient, the grease paint stick from Dr Facilier, hmmmm, let me think, "Sinister" lipstick maybe, "Bite of an apple" blush or the powder and the "Hot house" lipglass from the Evil Queen, and was thinking of getting the "Wicked Ways" lipglass from Cruella's collection. Have you tried that one in person, how is it ?
> Same for the eyeshadows, don't think I'll pick any of them.
> I am really curious about the the Magically Cool Liquid Powder, can't wait to try that on!!!!!!



I didn't try out _Wicked Ways_ l/g, but it is just beautiful in the container!  I bet it's stunning on!  

I think I'm going to add one of the mineral eyeshadow too - probably _My Dark Magic _(purple/black).  I swatched it and the color is really pretty.  It has a little bit of fallout which I expected from a mineral shadow, but the color payoff is really nice!  They didn't have the other one - _She Who Dares _- so I didn't get to try that one out 

I couldn't really see the _Magically Cool Liquid Powder_ in Truth & Light on my skin (swatched on my hand) but it did feel silky! .  Has a bit of shimmer, so I probably wouldn't do it all over my face.  I'll probably get it too


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

nwhite, if you don't mind me asking where did you get to swatch the new VV colors? My local MAC store just got in the shipment but aren't opening any of the packages yet ... thanks in advance!


----------



## nwhite

^My local Nordstrom in Frisco.  I'm not sure if other's are doing it, but you should ask!
They took me in the back room to check out the products


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks chica! I will call my Nordstrom and ask for sure!!! That sucks for me cause I use to live close to Frisco...:cry:  I hope they will do it here!


----------



## BagloverBurr

boo! I dont have access to a MAC store. I guess i gotta wait till its online. only 2 more months till we are stationed back in the states!!


----------



## Samia

Mac Fix+
Eye shadows: Tilt and Club


----------



## nwhite

^ gorgeous colors!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Whirl lip pencil
Plum Dandy lipstick


----------



## devoted7

trying to stay away from MAC, but recently did purchase gaga and cindi lippies


----------



## Beenie

*devoted7* I love two colors!


----------



## Beenie

Got a 150 brush (any thoughts on this big boy?), To the Beach Life's a Breeze lipliner (PERFECT w/ Gaga!!!) and a new NW 35 compact.


----------



## pond23

^ I love Life's a Breeze! It is the perfect pink color for several of my lipsticks.

I pre-ordered Violetta, Hot House and Revenge is Sweet from the upcoming VV collection.


----------



## devoted7

I have the 150 brush and it's huge!!! If you like big brushes, then you'll like this one


----------



## Beenie

^^ thanks! I was going back n forth over whether I should exchange this out for the 134 (which is kind of what I thought I was buying) but I think I need to keep the 150.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Venomous Villians:

Darkly My Dear blush
Devilishly Stylish lipglass
Heartless lipstick

Also purchased:

Prolong Wear Foundation NC35(Couldn't wait to finish Studio Tech to purchase this!! Had to buy it NOW)
Cork lip pencil


----------



## NoSnowHere

Bite of an Apple blush
She Who Dares shadow
Sweetie lipstick


----------



## Beenie

^^ your picture is great. It makes me so excited to get my VV stuff next weekend!


----------



## lovemysavior

Beenie said:


> ^^ I have gotten a lot of use out of Coppering. And Creme Cup is my FAVE lippie EVER!


 
What other eyeshadows do you add when wearing Coppering?  I need some ideas.


----------



## nwhite

My VV Haul!  I also got Haute & Naughty mascara.  






I think *hope* I am done for awhile!


----------



## laureenthemean

MAC Bad Fairy nail polish and Hot House lipglass from the Venomous Villains collection:


----------



## lolitablue

From the VV collection:  Vainglorious and Carbon


----------



## Beenie

lovemysavior said:


> What other eyeshadows do you add when wearing Coppering? I need some ideas.


 
I like coppering on the lid with antiqued in the crease and mulch in the outer v. So pretty.



nwhite said:


> My VV Haul! I also got Haute & Naughty mascara.
> 
> I think *hope* I am done for awhile!


 
DAAAANG! So jealous! Good haul!



laureenthemean said:


> MAC Bad Fairy nail polish and Hot House lipglass from the Venomous Villains collection:


 
Love those colors!



lolitablue said:


> From the VV collection: Vainglorious and Carbon


 
I am in refusal to go to the MAC counter until next weekend so please let me know what you think of vailglorious. It was the only e/s from VV I thought I may HAVE to have.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MY VV order

Bad Fairy, Devilishly Stylish & Strange Potion, Briar Rose


----------



## BagloverBurr

Does anyone have any review for the haught and naughty mascara? I saw it on youtube, and was wondering if its worth a try? also is it LE? or do you think it would be there in December?


----------



## sabishka

Bad Fairy and Resort Life


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fun Bathing lipstick


----------



## nwhite

BagloverBurr said:


> Does anyone have any review for the haught and naughty mascara? I saw it on youtube, and was wondering if its worth a try? also is it LE? or do you think it would be there in December?



I just bought it, and I really like it.  I don't find it clumpy at all when I use the "naughty" side.  The "haute" side gives you a more natural look - really pretty and defined.  I like using them both together!  The naught side really makes my lashes stand out since they are naturally straight and light!  

I would go to MAC to try out the mascara.  They have the same brushes to try out that are used with the mascara.


----------



## nicci404

MrsTGreen said:


> Fun Bathing lipstick



I hope you use it more than I did! I bought it when the collection came out but have only used it twice  It's not that I dislike it but I bought other glosses and lipsticks and kind for forgot about it...till now. thanks


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ thank you , when we move to the states in December i will go check it out


----------



## MrsTGreen

nicci404 said:


> I hope you use it more than I did! I bought it when the collection came out but have only used it twice  It's not that I dislike it but I bought other glosses and lipsticks and kind for forgot about it...till now. thanks



When I swatch it I imediately fell in love. Reminded me of "O" which I love. Fun bathing is less red than "O".  Beautiful fall color for me even tho I know it was a LE lipstick for To The Beach for summer.


----------



## bootiepatootie

I just got Briar Rose from the Venomous Villains collection.  I'm excited to use it!


----------



## J`adore LV

Kittenish lipstick
Velvet Teddy lipstick


----------



## karester

CCO--

Frozen White, Vanilla, Heritage Rouge pigments
Tissueweight, Cut to Fit eyeshadows
Butternutty shadestick (2)
Cult of Cherry lipglass (2)
Moonstone lipgelee
Fafi eyes 1


----------



## black orchid

studio fix foundation
pro longwear foundation
sprinsheen blush
creme d nude lipstick


----------



## fabchick1987

So i just got finished reading this forum and would like to ask some questions.  How do you guys like the MAC line of cosmetics.  I use bareminerals right now and would like to switch to something less messy.  I also feel like it doesnt stay very well throughout the day.  Do any of you guys use mac foundation, powder, blush, etc???  And how is the price?


----------



## lyndysue

fabchick1987 said:


> So i just got finished reading this forum and would like to ask some questions.  How do you guys like the MAC line of cosmetics.  I use bareminerals right now and would like to switch to something less messy.  I also feel like it doesnt stay very well throughout the day.  Do any of you guys use mac foundation, powder, blush, etc???  And how is the price?



I just switched from bare minerals to MAC as well. The prices are comparable to bare minerals. I use the studio fix foundation, studio fix concelear and the skin finish natural. I don't remember how much the foundation was, but the concelear was $16 and the skin finish was $26. I do like my foundation, but I am thinking of trying their new prolong stuff or Make Up Forever's foundation. I did get a couple of things from the villains collection. I don't know if you have any brushes other than bare minerals, but you might want to look at some. They make all the difference! I have not bought any of the MAC ones since I am just starting out, but I did get a set from Sigma. Hope that helps!


----------



## lovemysavior

Went back to Macy's today and returned my MAC's She Who Dares e/s.  It just was a bit much for my taste.  I do love the Heartless l/s though.


----------



## fabchick1987

lyndysue

Thank you very much.  I purchased some MAC products the other day at our outlet mall.  A little cheaper maybe cuz it is the discontinued items?? I purchased the studio fix foundation stick, the mineralize powder with shimmer, a blush, and 3 eyeshadows.  All came to about 92 dollars.  I wanted to get some brushes but ran out of money   I will have to use my bareminerals brushes for now until I save some more money.  I am kicking my self in the butt right now cuz I JUST opened a new foundation from my box and decided to change!!! I could have sold it!! Only used it once!!! AHHHHH! lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CCO items:

Fuchsia Fix Tinted Lip Conditioner
Tippy Blush
Lollipop Loving Lipstick


----------



## Beenie

*it'sanaddiction* I LOVE that blush! I actually like all the hot pink you got but I am going to have to try to find that HK blush.


----------



## LAJUKU

Really wish they would bring back the Hello Kitty Mac edition products, would love to purchase a few more sets, was so sad when it ran out .


----------



## keodi

MrsTGreen said:


> Fun Bathing lipstick


 
love funbathing!


----------



## FullyLoaded

karester said:


> CCO--
> 
> Frozen White, Vanilla, Heritage Rouge pigments
> Tissueweight, Cut to Fit eyeshadows
> Butternutty shadestick (2)
> Cult of Cherry lipglass (2)
> Moonstone lipgelee
> Fafi eyes 1


 
Oomg! I love cult of cherry- which CCO is this please?


----------



## fieryfashionist

VV haul!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Re-purchased Raizin Blush a few days ago. I can't stop wearing.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

fieryfashionist said:


> VV haul!



Wow, nice haul!  I want that compact and then I think I'm good on this collection.

I finally got my hands on Oh So Fair yesterday and decided to go ahead and get Jade Dragon.


----------



## Aussiegal

Just bought my first Mac today.... concealer. Oooo I luv that ^^ compact!!!


----------



## LAJUKU

Got myself a few VV items today


----------



## keodi

I did pre-sale for my tartan tale items I'm so excited!


----------



## NorthStar

keodi said:


> I did pre-sale for my tartan tale items I'm so excited!


 

Yay!  What did you decide to get?


----------



## keodi

NorthStar said:


> Yay! What did you decide to get?


 
I got reelers and rockers palette, all 3 pigments, undercurrent eyeliner, and blackline eyeliner.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CCO items

Improvise Mineralize Blush
Life's A Breeze Lip Pencil


----------



## krinkles597

I can't resist Tartan Tale so don't be surprised if I'm back with tons o' tins!


----------



## sw0pp

keodi said:


> I got reelers and rockers palette, all 3 pigments, undercurrent eyeliner, and blackline eyeliner.


 
How do you like the pigments? I've seen swatches of them online already, but no reviews yet. The collection will soon be released here


----------



## keodi

sw0pp said:


> How do you like the pigments? I've seen swatches of them online already, but no reviews yet. The collection will soon be released here


I love the pigments they're very pigmented!! I'd advise anyone who's interested in green one to act fast when it comes out on Thursday. it's already sold out at the MAC pro here.


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> CCO items
> 
> Improvise Mineralize Blush
> Life's A Breeze Lip Pencil


 
I cannot believe they had that lip pencil at CCO! I JUST got it at the beginning of this month for full price. I am going to be stalking CCO now for a backup (or 2) since that is my FAVE lipliner and there is no close dupe that I see. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## mcb100

mineralize skinfinish in Comfort
mineralize skinfinish in Medium Dark
Prep + Prime transparent finishing powder


----------



## fieryfashionist

Tartan haul!


----------



## Beenie

^^I just LOVE the plaid imprints! I want to see some swatches.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> I cannot believe they had that lip pencil at CCO! I JUST got it at the beginning of this month for full price. I am going to be stalking CCO now for a backup (or 2) since that is my FAVE lipliner and there is no close dupe that I see. Thanks for posting this!


 
They also had a To The Beach Blush, but it wasn't my color. But different items show up at different CCO's. Some people were able to get Ripe Peach Ombre, but I haven't seen it .


----------



## sw0pp

Bought two pigments (Moonlight Night and The Family Crest) and the Petrol Blue Liner

have swatches of the pigments in my blog


----------



## SugarDaisy

I just purchased Courting Lilac lipstick and the Tis Noble to Give Viva Glam lip set from the Tartan Tale collection.


----------



## pond23

Spirit lipstick for my sis.


----------



## nekonat

fieryfashionist said:


> Tartan haul!



These look so pretty!!! Swatches?


----------



## declaredbeauty

LAJUKU said:


> Really wish they would bring back the Hello Kitty Mac edition products, would love to purchase a few more sets, was so sad when it ran out .



I noticed you're from L.A if you take a trip the Ontario Mills and go to Off Saks, they always have the Hello Kitty products available. I've been several times in the past few months and they still have it.


----------



## Beenie

^^ wow. I never see any cosmetics at our Off Fifth .

So I was at the CCO yesterday since *itsanaddiction* had posted her find of my HG lipliner (which they didn't have at my store) and I scored a pack of 4 full sized brushes with a cute bag for them. They told me that it was the last one and asked if I wanted the display which was all shrink wrapped so I finally decided that, yes, it was worth the price since all 4 brushes are on my wishlist.  The SA said it was ONLY shrink wrap. Well, I get it home and find there is double sided tape ALL OVER the brushes on the black and silver parts. UGH so upset. So I took some rubbing alcohol to all of the stickiness but it is really not budging. I know they don't accept returns but even with the nice price I should not have spent over an hour "cleaning" them up to use and still have stickiness, which all my MU is going to stick to.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Beenie said:


> ^^ wow. I never see any cosmetics at our Off Fifth .
> 
> So I was at the CCO yesterday since *itsanaddiction* had posted her find of my HG lipliner (which they didn't have at my store) and I scored a pack of 4 full sized brushes with a cute bag for them. They told me that it was the last one and asked if I wanted the display which was all shrink wrapped so I finally decided that, yes, it was worth the price since all 4 brushes are on my wishlist.  The SA said it was ONLY shrink wrap. Well, I get it home and find there is double sided tape ALL OVER the brushes on the black and silver parts. UGH so upset. So I took some rubbing alcohol to all of the stickiness but it is really not budging. I know they don't accept returns but even with the nice price I should not have spent over an hour "cleaning" them up to use and still have stickiness, which all my MU is going to stick to.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Try "Goo be Gone" -- that stuff is magic when it comes to getting adhesive tape off everything!


----------



## Beenie

My fresh new non-sticky brush set. Full sized 187, 168, 222 and 263. Great all around set and the travel bag it came with is great. It also has a little zip pocket on the other side. It cannot fit all of my brushes but would be ok for a weekend. I am BANNED after this purchase!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Very nice set! I would love to have one with the travel case!

My 2 items from Tartan Tale came today. I think I should have gotten Courting Lilac instead of Faerie Glen (FG is a little too brown based for me, but it works with a gloss.)

Play it Cool Eyeshadow Palette
The Faerie Glen Lipstick


----------



## Beenie

^^ It is thanks to you that I even have it since i had to check on the lipliner! I like the set a lot. 

Can you exchange for the Courting Lilac? The palette is so pretty! I love purples and taupes.


----------



## keodi

Beenie- great set!
I went back over the weekend and I got the reelers and rockettes palette. I'd love to score some of the mini piggment sets we'll see..


----------



## krazydaisy

I love the plaid eyeshadows, I can't wait to get them


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beenie said:


> ^^ It is thanks to you that I even have it since i had to check on the lipliner! I like the set a lot.
> 
> Can you exchange for the Courting Lilac? The palette is so pretty! I love purples and taupes.


 
I'm glad you got the set, check in at CCO more often! 

I could return it but not really worth the effort, lol!


----------



## mcb100

bronzer in refined golden
mineralize blush in Sun & Moon


----------



## terebina786

Kohl eye pencil in Costa Riche 
Handwritten eyeshadow


----------



## krinkles597

I picked up Rubenesque, Viva Glam V, and Fanfare. I kept seeing raves for VG V and ignored them but now that I have it, I love this color!


----------



## VanessaJean

Have about 40.00 dollars to spend at MAC. Want to get some shadows. Getting Digit for sure. What else should I get? I get the palette refills.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Russian Red lipstick.

Best.Red.Ever.


----------



## terri122

Warm soul blusher 

Abs love it !

*xx no advertising*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Select Cover Up NW25
Pearlglide e/l in Blackline(Tartan Collection)
Time & Space e/s(CCO)
Procolor 4 Compact
Mulch e/s(to go into compact;hit pan on my mulch I have now so I picked this up as a backup)
Brushes: 239,217,182


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I placed an online order for Brow Set in Beguile. (After reading reviews of so many products, decided this was the one I want to try!) 

FREE SHIPPING + PRO EYE MAKEUP REMOVER SAMPLE 6ml with code MACSAMPLE good thru Nov 14th. The code worked for me and I only spent $15!


----------



## Karenada

just my first mac blot powder so far so good controlling my oily t zone area


----------



## Beenie

^^I think I want to try that.


----------



## fashionaddict89

it'sanaddiction said:


> I placed an online order for Brow Set in Beguile. (After reading reviews of so many products, decided this was the one I want to try!)
> 
> FREE SHIPPING + PRO EYE MAKEUP REMOVER SAMPLE 6ml with code MACSAMPLE good thru Nov 14th. The code worked for me and I only spent $15!



Thanks for the code! Chapter 2 pigments/lip sets are up online now!


----------



## Marloes

I finally caved in and got both the Gaga and the Cyndi lipstick. Finally, since I've wanted them since they came out. Plus the money goes to a good cause so no I feel no guilt haha.


----------



## spylove22

I ordered all of the chapt. 2 pigments and 2 sets of lipglosses!!


----------



## juicyincouture

Free shipping! 
Code: *BAGPIPES* till 11/14 .


----------



## babyontheway

I just ordered the cool thrillseekers pigments... can't wait to get them, this will be my first time using loose pigments


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just got Golden Nectar Hi-Light powder from the Naked Honey collection at CCO


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Brow Set in Beguile and the GWP Eye Makeup Remover. This is the first GWP from MAC I have ever gotten!


----------



## gwendolen

Got a crapload of stuff today. I justify it because on of it is for my sister. But I'm in trouble.

- Mineralize Trio Eyeshadow in Togetherness (for my sis)
- Lady Gaga Lipstick (ordering for my friend)
- Pro palette 4
- Palette Refill in Naked Lunch, Scene, Print and Cork
- Lipstick in Cockney
- Powder Blush in Swoon 

:shame:


----------



## KathSummers

A Tartan Tale : Violet my love lash&line kit

Pro Longwear concealer

Venomous Villains collection: Maleficent Briar Rose beauty powder



The tartan tale kit is wonderful, I really love the fluidline and the mini brush, as you can see from the photo (I hope), the "macroviolet' fluidline is dark, but very shiny, a beautiful color.

The pigment, "violet", looks darker in the package than applied, it gives a sheer, light violet color.

The zoom lash mascara (black) is a perfect travel size

The tartan tale kit comes in a beautiful box and also in a little sack, with a golden tag on it, where you can write "from" and "to" in case it will be a gift to someone.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Pro palette to hold 15 eyeshadows
Plastique lipstick(B2M)


----------



## babyontheway

Cool thrillseekers pigment set- purchased from MAC.com ($32.50)


----------



## rainrowan

Just purchased Hang Up Cremesheen and Purple Haze Satin e/s.

Question: Does cremesheen lipsticks have a higher "wax" content than the regular line? I was surprised how much effort it took to put the cremesheen on my lips. I had to drag it a bit over my lips. The regular frost lipstick I have in Fluid Frost seems to slick on easier.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Just bought Desire l/s today and I'm thrilled.


----------



## jpeltz1

babyontheway said:


> Cool thrillseekers pigment set- purchased from MAC.com ($32.50)


 
The pigment sets are so pretty! I couldn't decide so I bought all 3


----------



## babyontheway

I think I will be purchasing the other two as well.  I think they are a really good value and since I don't have any pigments yet, none of these are doubles/dupes for me  I think I need at least the smoky set


jpeltz1 said:


> The pigment sets are so pretty! I couldn't decide so I bought all 3


----------



## jpeltz1

babyontheway said:


> I think I will be purchasing the other two as well. I think they are a really good value and since I don't have any pigments yet, none of these are doubles/dupes for me I think I need at least the smoky set


 
DO IT!  They are an excellent value! Even though they are smaller than a normal jar of pigment, I don't know anyone who has made it through an entire jar! I was worried about fall-out for the micro-glitter ones but my SA told me to spray my brush with Fix+ first...and it does help.


----------



## NemoAndChula

rainrowan- I think the lustre is more emollient than the cremesheen. My DD bought the same l/s today. She got Hang Up and I got Desire. We also have the Purple Haze e/s. I love these colors.


----------



## keodi

I got antiqued, and bronze eyeshadows, 1 brush cleaner and a 263 brush.


----------



## Beenie

^^ *keodi* (or anyone who knows) can you please clarify about the brush cleaner? I was reading some MUA reviews and people were talking about putting it in a spray bottle and cleaning that way (like Sephora daily brush cleaner) but I was under the impression it was more of a "shampoo" that you would do once per week or whatever.


----------



## jpeltz1

Beenie said:


> ^^ *keodi* (or anyone who knows) can you please clarify about the brush cleaner? I was reading some MUA reviews and people were talking about putting it in a spray bottle and cleaning that way (like Sephora daily brush cleaner) but I was under the impression it was more of a "shampoo" that you would do once per week or whatever.


 
You can use it either way. I use it daily by pouring a little bit on a tissue and swiping my brush(es) back and forth to clean them before I put them away. I also use it weekly to deep clean my brushes with the cleaner and water.


----------



## karester

Beenie said:


> ^^ *keodi* (or anyone who knows) can you please clarify about the brush cleaner? I was reading some MUA reviews and people were talking about putting it in a spray bottle and cleaning that way (like Sephora daily brush cleaner) but I was under the impression it was more of a "shampoo" that you would do once per week or whatever.



I actually use it that way. I bought a little spray bottle from Target and put it in there and spray onto a tissue and clean my brushes.  So easy and the brushes dry fast.


----------



## coreenmd

^dont you need to rinse the cleaner?


----------



## karester

No, you don't use that much of it, and I've never had any problems with not using water.


----------



## mcb100

paint pot in Coral Crepe
lipglass in Mad Cap


----------



## rainrowan

NemoAndChula said:


> rainrowan- I think the lustre is more emollient than the cremesheen. My DD bought the same l/s today. She got Hang Up and I got Desire. We also have the Purple Haze e/s. I love these colors.



Thanks for the info, *NemoAndChula*. I like the glide of the frost finish (Fluid) a bit more than the cremesheen but then again color payoff of the cremesheen (Hang Up) is incredible. I'm loving that they are both plummy colors.

I think my next l/s will be something plummy in Lustre.  Will have to look that up.

How are you liking your Desire?


----------



## spylove22

paint in bare canvas


----------



## keodi

jpeltz1 said:


> You can use it either way. I use it daily by pouring a little bit on a tissue and swiping my brush(es) back and forth to clean them before I put them away. I also use it weekly to deep clean my brushes with the cleaner and water.



I agree with this, Beenie it can be used either way, I put some in a spray bottle and spray the brush, then clean it. this how I spot clean my brushes. Once a month I'll deep clean them using a non sulfate shampoo, and then I'll deep condition my brushes esp my powder brushes..


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just bought lipstick in Russian Red and Dubonnet 
First ever MAC purchase


----------



## Posh_Kitty

*this is not allowed - please review our rules = no advertising.
Members cannot post their blog in posts like this.*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Cyndi lipstick


----------



## girlygirl3

I just ordered the Black Swan pearlglide from maccosmetics.com.  I miss my Black Russian pearlglide which I finished a while ago and wished I had gotten a back up before they were gone.

And, by the way, I ordered it online because they were sold out at one MAC store and one Bloomie's counter!


----------



## bjayadesigns

sweep me off my feet brush set


----------



## keodi

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Just bought lipstick in Russian Red and Dubonnet
> First ever MAC purchase


 Dubonnet is a good one!


----------



## Eimii

it'sanaddiction said:


> MAC Brow Set in Beguile and the GWP Eye Makeup Remover. This is the first GWP from MAC I have ever gotten!



I got this too with my last MAC mail order (like a week ago for studio finish concealer) I was excited because I hadn't ever gotten a gwp either!

This weekend I got
-Hue lipstick
-Ravishing lipstick (both with B2M, so happy because I never purchase lipstick so this gave me the chance to get some with my many collected empties ha)
-187 brush 
-Texture e/s for a friend's xmas pressie!


----------



## choozen1ne

I can't believe I am typing this but I have not bought any MAC in a whole month - i don't remember the last time  that happened


----------



## yvr_honey

224 and 187 brushes


----------



## pond23

choozen1ne said:


> I can't believe I am typing this but I have not bought any MAC in a whole month - i don't remember the last time that happened


 
^ Me too. I have been focusing on Chanel and on Edward Bess.


----------



## Beenie

Has anyone scored the MAC Nicki Minaj Pink for Friday l/s?


----------



## bjayadesigns

^ I just saw that on the website think im going to try this friday


----------



## SugarDaisy

I scored the lippie the first Friday it debuted. I think you have to be on at midnight to get a chance of purchasing it!


----------



## Beenie

*SugarDaisy* what are your thoughts? I have to work Friday morning and I want to know if it is worth staying up for. For reference, I LOVE gaga and pink noveau if that helps (I know some people are comparing those).


----------



## SugarDaisy

I think you will love it if you love Gaga! I have GaGa as well and Pink Friday is not quite as pale on me as Gaga (I have a darker skintone) but I make them work! I think they are quite similar. PF is a bit more blue-toned though.


----------



## J`adore LV

Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Dark


----------



## Beenie

SugarDaisy said:


> I think you will love it if you love Gaga! I have GaGa as well and Pink Friday is not quite as pale on me as Gaga (I have a darker skintone) but I make them work! I think they are quite similar. PF is a bit more blue-toned though.


 Thanks so much! I JUST ordered it and I cannot wait to get it. How does MAC.com ship? I always go to a B&M store so I never have to wait. It took me almost 40 minutes to get it to check me out since the site was too busy.


----------



## pond23

B2M-ed for Courting Lilac and Pink Nouveau lipsticks.


----------



## Ayala

Pink 4 Friday finally!!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

I couldnt get the site to work last night and now they are all gone I really want this lipstick I LOVE gaga!


----------



## alliemia

Pink 4 Friday for me too


----------



## keodi

yesterday I got by candlelight mineralized skin finish.


----------



## pmburk

Well I made my very first MAC purchases a week or 2 ago - picked up Studio Fix powder. So far I'm really loving it!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Beenie said:


> Has anyone scored the MAC Nicki Minaj Pink for Friday l/s?


 
I called thursday at midnight and ordered it!!  I cant wait to wear it.


----------



## Beenie

pond23 said:


> B2M-ed for Courting Lilac and Pink Nouveau lipsticks.


 
PN is SUCH a GREAT color! I *think* I scored that at CCO.



bjayadesigns said:


> I couldnt get the site to work last night and now they are all gone I really want this lipstick I LOVE gaga!


 
Awe, I was psycho refreshing and it took almost an hour. And I was on the site at 11:45.



Lv-nowwhat said:


> I called thursday at midnight and ordered it!! I cant wait to wear it.


 
Yay  (I can't wait either.)


----------



## coreenmd

got pink nouveau last week!


----------



## pond23

Pink Friday lipstick (backordered, so not sure if I'll receive it) and Lip Erase in Pale. I have Gaga, Snob, Pink Nouveau, and still the lure of limited edition sucked me in.


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi everyone, I've not purchased MAC for so long, but i was in need of 2 things.

Brush Cleanser & Brush 209.


----------



## douzz

ive just made my first MAC purchase as well.
I got a blush - pinch me, i might get another one soon!


----------



## MadameButterfly

I got  the Girl About Town lipstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased Espresso e/s today.


----------



## bjayadesigns

Beenie said:


> PN is SUCH a GREAT color! I *think* I scored that at CCO.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, I was psycho refreshing and it took almost an hour. And I was on the site at 11:45.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay  (I can't wait either.)


 
I knew I should have tried right at midnight!


----------



## pond23

2 Aristo-cat backups from Bloomies. I love this color!


----------



## spylove22

Anyone use MAC paints? I got a bare canvas, not sure what I think about it.


----------



## fabchick1987

MAC pigments

Cocomotion
Kitchmas
vanilla
frost
copper

Mac paint pot painterly


----------



## bjayadesigns

I got the Villian magically cool liquid powder


----------



## yvr_honey

239 brush
Hug Me lipstick
Star Nova lustreglass for my good friend's sis


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i went majorly overboard today but these are a few things i've been eyeing for a long time...

*Blushes*
Harmony
Prism
Dame 

i wanted Cubic, but they were out. gonna get it 2moro.

*Lipglasses*
Viva Glam Gaga
Florabundance

*Lipsticks*
Viva Glam Gaga
Snob
Pretty Please
Politely Pink
Angel

*Eyeshadow*
(to be used for filling in my brows)
Espresso

Fix + liquid
Gently Off eye & lip makeup remover (which i'm gonna use on the face-the girl said it's great at getting foundation & primer off. i just hope it doesn't ruin my skin)

that's all for now!


----------



## erygonz

Today I bought: Viva Glam V, Lipglass Viva Glam Cyndi and Pro longwear Concealer


----------



## zowye

My very first MAC purchase consisted of their lipstick in the shade of Pink Plaid and their eyeshadow in mystery. The lipstick it matches perfectly my skin tone and actually is almost my natural shade but a little bit more brighter. I am torn for my next purchase if I should get either Russian Red or Prolong ( from  their Pro longwear collection).


----------



## LaVieBoheme

My recent MAC purchases:

Lipstick in hue
Lipstick in pretty please
Lip pencil in subculture
Pearlglide eyeliner in undercurrent (only item I purchased from the Tartan Tale collection)


----------



## pond23

zowye said:


> My very first MAC purchase consisted of their lipstick in the shade of Pink Plaid and their eyeshadow in mystery. The lipstick it matches perfectly my skin tone and actually is almost my natural shade but a little bit more brighter. I am torn for my next purchase if I should get either Russian Red or Prolong ( from their Pro longwear collection).


 
^ I love Pink Plaid! It is one of my favorite MAC lipstick shades ever.


----------



## nwhite

Black line pearlglide eyeliner.  First thing I've purchased from MAC in a while!


----------



## krazydaisy

i hope i'm allow to post it again here but i noticed the tarten tale shadows have been reduced in price http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/4043/12854/A-Tartan-Tale-Eye-Shadow/index.tmpl


----------



## LaVieBoheme

I just picked up the lipstick in crosswires.  I'm in love!


----------



## Pursegrrl

refill of Plushlash. LOVE this stuff!


----------



## pond23

My Pink Friday lipstick should be delivered today.


----------



## Shmabby

My Christmas gift to myself arrived today.  Nothing super special but all things I've been wanting for a while. 

Brushes: 130, 224, 222, 109, 138. 
Custom Quad: Shroom, Mylar, Cranberry, Copperplate
Creme Cup lipstick, Lip Pencil in Dervish, Mineralize blush in Gentle, MSF Natural (light) and a Studio Finish concealer. 

This is my first quad palette and I was pleasantly surprised. It feels much more substantial than I thought it would (if that makes sense). Loving Gentle blush. And as my first duo fiber from MAC, loving the 130. So soft.


----------



## kenseysimone

MSF Natural (light) too^


----------



## Izzy's Mom

After being good since VV, I preordered from Cham-Pale! It is all gorgeous IRL -- nothing like the preview photos that are circulating. On Sunday my SA will call to complete the sale...

Rose Ole powder (chez chez is also stunning and I may need to add this to the order)
I Get No Kick eye kohl
Dangerous Cuvee paint pot (may need the rest of these!)
Straight to the Head lipglee
Caviar Dreams quad
VI Platinum nail polish (tho the poor reviews are making me 2nd guess this one - may cancel)

For reference I am NW20.


----------



## girlygirl3

nwhite said:


> Black line pearlglide eyeliner. First thing I've purchased from MAC in a while!


 
Funny!
I purchased Black Swan pearlglide and it was my first purchase in a while!

I'll definitely get in on the Cham Pale collection!


----------



## Pursegrrl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i went majorly overboard today but these are a few things i've been eyeing for a long time...
> 
> *Blushes*
> Harmony
> Prism
> Dame
> 
> i wanted Cubic, but they were out. gonna get it 2moro.
> 
> *Lipglasses*
> Viva Glam Gaga
> Florabundance
> 
> *Lipsticks*
> Viva Glam Gaga
> Snob
> Pretty Please
> Politely Pink
> Angel
> 
> *Eyeshadow*
> (to be used for filling in my brows)
> Espresso
> 
> Fix + liquid
> Gently Off eye & lip makeup remover (which i'm gonna use on the face-the girl said it's great at getting foundation & primer off. i just hope it doesn't ruin my skin)
> 
> that's all for now!


 
 Niiice haul!  I love Harmony, Dame and Cubic blushes too 

XXXOO PG


----------



## lyndysue

Got my first Mac brushes today...187, 182, 239, 191, 217, 116! I had purchased sigma brushes, but my Mac ones are definitely better!


----------



## pond23

pond23 said:


> My Pink Friday lipstick should be delivered today.


 
^ Pink Friday is MIA. UPS had it on the truck but failed to deliver it. Now the delivery date is Tuesday. It figures that this happened with a hard-to-get LE item.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got three MAC Lipsticks:

Hue
High Tea
Patisserie


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> Niiice haul!  I love Harmony, Dame and Cubic blushes too
> 
> XXXOO PG



yes, i am finding that i like Harmony over Prism. Cannot wait to get Cubic. 

I do need to invest in some MAC shadows. I've never really been a shadow girl, but trying to get into them. I am so plain when it comes to eyes. I do nothing or just primer in the day and smokey at night.


----------



## girlygirl3

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got three MAC Lipsticks:
> 
> Hue
> High Tea
> Patisserie


 
I love Patisserie!


----------



## Beenie

pond23 said:


> ^ Pink Friday is MIA. UPS had it on the truck but failed to deliver it. Now the delivery date is Tuesday. It figures that this happened with a hard-to-get LE item.


 
I hate to tell you this since you're still waiting, but I think it is a pretty awesome color and I know you want it NOW but I think you'll forget all about your wait when you see how much you love it . Hope it is there soon!


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> I hate to tell you this since you're still waiting, but I think it is a pretty awesome color and I know you want it NOW but I think you'll forget all about your wait when you see how much you love it . Hope it is there soon!


 
^ I hope so! UPS in my area has been making a lot of mistakes lately, more so than other holiday seasons. I will be upset if they lose this lippie that I stayed up to get!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vintage Selection paint pot 
Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## girlygirl3

Vintage Selection PP
Bubble Lounge l/g
NC15/NW20 Chromagraphic pencil
Fix+ Lavender


----------



## zowye

More lipsticks!
Creme d' Nude
Russian Red

Has anyone tried their eyeliners?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

zowye said:


> More lipsticks!
> *Creme d' Nude*
> Russian Red
> 
> Has anyone tried their eyeliners?



fave!

i use MAC Ebony (regular) or Smolder (kohl)


----------



## c0uture

pond23 said:


> My Pink Friday lipstick should be delivered today.



I'm waiting for mine to be shipped. MAC took the money out of my account, but its still saying backordered.


----------



## MrsTGreen

zowye said:


> More lipsticks!
> Creme d' Nude
> Russian Red
> 
> Has anyone tried their eyeliners?



I have MAC Teddy &  it! My favorite brown eyeliner!!!


----------



## Beenie

*zowye* I have only used Teddy and Fascinating which are both Kohls and I really like them. I think they stay put all day and i don't have any smudging that I didn't do myself.


----------



## keodi

Fix+ lavender
follow your fancy pigment
cream colour base in virgin isle
cockney lipstick.


----------



## Anna R.

My latest purchase was the MAC Ramblas Lipstick.


----------



## creditcardfire

Just bought a bunch of items on the website:

from the new Champagne (?) collection:
 - Sintillation lipgloss
 - Chromagraphic pencil in NC15/NW20
 - I Get No Kick eyeliner
 - Paintpots in: Dangerous Cuvee, Vintage Selection and Chilled on Ice
 - Caviar Dreams e/s palette
 - Special Reserve powder in Chez Chez Lame

Other:
 - Cream Colour Base in: Fawntastic, Luna and Pearl
 - 5 Cool Thrillseekers pigments/glitters
 - 224 brush

I also got a camera for Xmas so hopefully I can start posting actual photos of my hauls soon.


----------



## fabchick1987

samples of MAC pigments i bought:

Kitchmas
Cocomotion
Frost
Vanilla
Mid tone rose

Sample of mac paint pot


----------



## pond23

c0uture said:


> I'm waiting for mine to be shipped. MAC took the money out of my account, but its still saying backordered.


 
^ Don't lose hope! Mine was backordered too, and it finally arrived yesterday. I love it! It is much more wearable on me than Gaga is. It is loud but not too crazy if that makes sense.


----------



## Beenie

^^ yay, you got it! I told you that you would love it.


----------



## bjayadesigns

I really wish I had got that pink friday lipstick!


----------



## Cheryl

I just picked up the caviar dreams quad and Chez Chez Lame Highlighting powder from the new collection. They are both lovely, the shadow is beautiful!


----------



## pond23

Beenie said:


> ^^ yay, you got it! I told you that you would love it.


 
^ Yes, you were right! I thought I wasn't going to like it, but it looked so nice on, especially paired with my Edward Bess Daydream bronzer and my various lip liners (Chanel Pink Sugar, Dior Antiqued Mauve (?), MAC In Synch, etc.).


----------



## pond23

Movie Star Red, Tickle Me Pink and Virgin Isle CCBs are on their way from the Stylishly Yours collection. They look so nice on the lips in the various beauty blog photos. Now I am wishing that I ordered Madly Magenta instead of the Pink. Hmmm...


----------



## erygonz

Dangerous Cuvee paint pot
Vintage Selection paint pot
Feline eye kohl
Too Chic beauty powder


----------



## pond23

Feline eye kohl is coming too. I've been a big MAC fan for many years, yet somehow I have never tried Feline.


----------



## karester

From the CCO:
Look in a Box: Frisky Girl
Prim and Proper blush
Dame's Desire e/s
Cockney l/s


----------



## Blue_Star

e/s - sky blue
fluidline - dark derversion
lipgelee - straight to the head 
pro longwear concealer - nw35


----------



## darlinga

pond23 said:


> Feline eye kohl is coming too. I've been a big MAC fan for many years, yet somehow I have never tried Feline.



How do you like MAC's eyeliners?  I usually use a gel or liquid liner because my eyes tend to get oily and my liner just seeps out the corners and totally disappears from my waterline.  I would love to find a pencil!


----------



## pond23

darlinga said:


> How do you like MAC's eyeliners? I usually use a gel or liquid liner because my eyes tend to get oily and my liner just seeps out the corners and totally disappears from my waterline. I would love to find a pencil!


 
^ So far I have tried Blooz and Minted in the wooden pencil eyeliners. Both of them smear after a while so I would not recommend them. I gave in to the Feline hype because I don't have any black black liners.
I prefer the swivel-up Technakohl liners for my waterline. I have very watery eyes, so no eye liner lasts the whole day one me. But the Technakohls are relatively long-lasting.


----------



## girlygirl3

pond23 said:


> ^ So far I have tried Blooz and Minted in the wooden pencil eyeliners. Both of them smear after a while so I would not recommend them. I gave in to the Feline hype because I don't have any black black liners.
> I prefer the swivel-up Technakohl liners for my waterline. I have very watery eyes, so no eye liner lasts the whole day one me. But the Technakohls are relatively long-lasting.


 
Ooh, I did not like Feline because I ended up with raccoon eyes after just one hour - and that"s wearing it only on the upper lashline.  It doesn't seem to smear on everyone though.


----------



## cheetah_pita

darlinga said:


> How do you like MAC's eyeliners?  I usually use a gel or liquid liner because my eyes tend to get oily and my liner just seeps out the corners and totally disappears from my waterline.  I would love to find a pencil!



I usually use gel or liquid too, just because they tend to be more pigmented than pencils and actually show up on my dark skin, but MAC's Black Black Chromagraphic Pencil shows up with one swipe and stays on my lids all day.  Works well on the waterline too - it doesn't fade or smudge.  It's only available in Pro stores though, which can be a pain if you aren't a Pro member and don't live near one, but they do take orders over the phone.


----------



## krazydaisy

i posted this in the what about mac thread and don't know if i could post it here again but there's so many different mac threads but i am going back to mac brushes, i owned them for awhile gave to my sister, but i want new ones. right now i have 3 of the #239, 2 #219, 2 #217.......for eye brushes, which other ones should i get? i mainly want eye brushes for now


----------



## Beenie

^^ I like 222 for blending (and you already have my other 2 faves: 217 and 219).


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC dazzleglass in baby sparks and MAC es in Vex.


----------



## pond23

girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh, I did not like Feline because I ended up with raccoon eyes after just one hour - and that"s wearing it only on the upper lashline. It doesn't seem to smear on everyone though.


 
^ Eek! I'm afraid that that is what is going to happen to me. I'm going to have to apply Feline very lightly to the waterline.


----------



## beduina

*Liquid Studio Fix NC 30
Beige-ing shadestick
Harmony Blush (to contour )
Dangerous Cuvee Paint Pot
Melon pigment 
See Sheer Lipstick* (still not 100% about it)


----------



## nikaay

paint pots in dangerous cuvee and vintage selection
and i get no kick eyeliner


----------



## cheetah_pita

krazydaisy said:


> i posted this in the what about mac thread and don't know if i could post it here again but there's so many different mac threads but i am going back to mac brushes, i owned them for awhile gave to my sister, but i want new ones. right now i have 3 of the #239, 2 #219, 2 #217.......for eye brushes, which other ones should i get? i mainly want eye brushes for now



maybe the 209 or the 266 for lining if you use gel or liquid? Other than that, your three choices are definitely my staples


----------



## knics33

Vintage Selection PP and Soiree NP


----------



## northernbelle33

I finally conquered my fear of the MAC store and went in and bought some stuff today!  Select Cover Concealer and the brush cleanser.


----------



## MJDaisy

i went in today and bought my a foundation, concealer, brush, and primer. cant wait to use tomorrow


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I recycled 18 MAC items today.  I got a MAC Blankety lipstick, Lipglass in Lust and Enchantress.


----------



## skydive nikki

I went to MAC yesterday and bought some brushes and the fix+lavender.  Then today I got some stuff from the peacocky collection.


----------



## Bethc

I totally forgot about theur recycling program, what do you have to do?

Thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bethc said:


> I totally forgot about theur recycling program, what do you have to do?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Save all your used/empty lipsticks, eyeshadows, lipglass etc.  A total of 6 will get you a free lipstick at any Nordstroms.  You can get a lipglass, lipstick, or eyeshadow if you submit them to any MAC stores.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just bought Fix+ Lavendar and Let Me Pop paint pot. Nothing else interests me from MAC right now.


----------



## yeppun_1

viva glam lipsticks in cyndi and gaga


----------



## pond23

Mickey Contractor: Mehr, Gana and Saffron
Peacocky: Dalliance and Flaunt It


----------



## lyndysue

Bought 3 e/s: shroom, corduroy, and all that glitters. Also bought the 224 brush. I definitely see why everyone raves about their e/s.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I just purchased Soiree nail polish today. Can't wait to paint my nails!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

lyndysue said:


> Bought 3 e/s: shroom, corduroy, and all that glitters. Also bought the 224 brush. I definitely see why everyone raves about their e/s.


 
I only wear their e/s.  Best in the world!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Let Me Pop is a glitterbomb. I used it this morning right under my browbone and now I have glitter all over my face.


----------



## litebrite

Bought the Fluidline in Dark Diversion a couple days and wasn't too impressed with the colour. Exchanged it today for a Studio Sculpt Concealer. I've only used Studio Finish concealer before this, so I'm hoping the Studio Sculpt is just as good!


----------



## LarissaHK

I bought today eye waterline pencil in nude colour and highlight powder in "chez chez lame" colour. Both products are from "Cham Pale" collection.


----------



## Beenie

Love the highlight color, *LarissaHK*! I need a highlighter...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Beenie....LOL!


----------



## listrikmu

CCBs in Virgin Isle & Tickle me Pink. Eye Kohl in I get no kick & Zoom LAsh in New Hue. from Stylishly Yours & Cham Pale collection.


----------



## LarissaHK

Beenie said:


> Love the highlight color, *LarissaHK*! I need a highlighter...


 
Today I use it for the first time and love the effect so i reccomend this  Beenie but the other one (a little more pink) from this collection is also beautiful.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got Prance Mega Metal Eyeshadow. I really like the texture, look and feel of this shadow. I am tempted to get another! Also got the Kissable Lipcolor in Enchantee, meh.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Today I bought a 109 and217brush and concealer


----------



## Beenie

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Beenie....LOL!


 
I am awful, right? So you didn't like the new l/g? Why?


----------



## Lilacgal

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got Prance Mega Metal Eyeshadow. I really like the texture, look and feel of this shadow. I am tempted to get another! Also got the Kissable Lipcolor in Enchantee, meh.


 
Great buys, love this collection. Glad to know you love the e/s, I cannot wait to get mine. I'm yet to get the kissables, was planning on Super &/ Flaunting it, now I'm having second thoughts. Let us know why the l/s didn't work out for U?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^It might be the color. IDK what I was expecting really. A good thing about it is it's not sticky.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i am posting my pre-purchases for tomorrow. so excited!!!

brow gel
parfait amour eyeshadow
violet pigment
rule eyeshadow
Cubic blush
painterly pot


----------



## missgiannina

soft and gentle MSF what do you guys think about it?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

missgiannina said:


> soft and gentle MSF what do you guys think about it?



i have it and LOVE it!!! i use it for EVERYTHING. highlighting the cheekbone, eyelids, under my contouring, on the nose, corner of the eye. 

GET IT!!!!!

my purchases for today (more than i anticipated):

paint pot in painterly
well dressed blush
rule eyeshadow
parfait amour eyeshadow
fix + lavender (for a friend)
brow gel
violet pigment
false lashes mascara


----------



## TechDiva

Gesina l/s (MAC & Marcel Wanders)
Style Curve l/s
Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour
False Lashes
Zoom Fast Black Lash
Prep + Prime (lips)
Spiked (eye brows)
Graphblack (eye liner)


----------



## Spendaholic

*My Mac orders.

2 Softsparkle Eye Pencils. Goldenair - Mint & Olive*










*& Brush 204.*


----------



## sabishka

Rose Ole Special Reserve Highlight powder....that's all since VV...looks like I am over my MAC obsession. :ninja:


----------



## i<3handbags

I got four Kissable Lip Colors in So Vain, Temper Tantra, Super, and Love Peck.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just ordered Dollymix blush, Prrr lip gloss and the mineralize foundation that I got an email about this morning! So much for resolution to only buy what I actually need. Well, I did need the blush.


----------



## lostlikelucy

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got Prance Mega Metal Eyeshadow. I really like the texture, look and feel of this shadow. I am tempted to get another! Also got the Kissable Lipcolor in Enchantee, meh.



I just got prance as well, and i'm kind of in love with all the mega metals right now. I picked up centre stage in the same trip and have unflappable and tweet me coming in the mail!

It's really pretty good value for the price, I just wish they sold them in refill pans too!


----------



## Sweetwon

I got a new concealer and Rose Ole today. Couldn't decide if I needed Prance or not, might need to go back.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^ I love prance!


----------



## Bentley1

Prance is absolutely gorgeous.  Had to have it!


----------



## pond23

^ I love Prance too. So far I only have Dalliance. May need to go back for the gorgeous Prance shade.


----------



## Bethc

I'm so excited, I finally finished my 1st palette!   Clearly, I have to few too many neutrals, but I guess that's common and mostly what I wear.


----------



## BagloverBurr

awesome! I wear mostly neutrals as well


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bethc said:


> I'm so excited, I finally finished my 1st palette!  Clearly, I have to few too many neutrals, but I guess that's common and mostly what I wear.


Your palette looks great. I wear alot of neutrals too


----------



## lovemysavior

Just picked up Russian Red l/s the other day, but after reviewing this thread, I'm off to the MAC website to check out some of these names that are being tossed on here.


----------



## nwhite

I turned in my empties and picked up Sweet Lust e/s.  It's such a pretty light pink.  

*Bethc *- it looks like you have Sweet Lust in your palette on the 4th column, 2nd row??
I also have one palette dedicated to just all neutrals


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bethc, your palette looks alot like mine! I have a couple of dark colors and the rest are light neutrals.

I was so impressed with Prance, I picked up Unflappable and Mating Call. Dalliance is another I might get but I don't think I would like any of the other colors. I hope they make more Mega Metal Shades!


----------



## Bethc

nwhite said:


> I turned in my empties and picked up Sweet Lust e/s.  It's such a pretty light pink.
> 
> *Bethc *- it looks like you have Sweet Lust in your palette on the 4th column, 2nd row??
> I also have one palette dedicated to just all neutrals



I have to look for Sweet lust, that one is Jest.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone, now I have to get over my "it's too pretty to use" issues!


----------



## Bethc

Interesting... I just went on to the Mac site and when I searched for Sweet lust it came back with the Shadow @ $17 and the pan for the palette @ $13!

Then, when I pressed the actual item it said $14.50 and $11.50 respectively.

Can someone else try search and see what it says?  I wonder if there's a price increase coming?


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Interesting... I just went on to the Mac site and when I searched for Sweet lust it came back with the Shadow @ $17 and the pan for the palette @ $13!
> 
> Then, when I pressed the actual item it said $14.50 and $11.50 respectively.
> 
> Can someone else try search and see what it says? I wonder if there's a price increase coming?


 

Well, I just checked again and it's back to $14.50 and $11.50, so I guess I did something wrong.

Stopped by MAC on my way to work today (from Drs appointment) and picked-up Prance and Unflappable... gorgeous colors.   I got the last Prance they had in stock.  I also picked up brush 204 and Pink Poodle and C-thru l/gs.

I finally got to see the Mickey Contracter line.  Nice, but I didn't buy anything from it.


----------



## Eimii

Just got satin taupe e/s and the lavender fix+
Knight Divine and typographic for my friend's birthday!

And gahh you ladies have convinced me, I MUST have prance!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just ordered the Kissable Lip Color in Scandelicious. I love the Lavendar Fix+. It is so soothing.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I loooooove the mega metal shadows!!   Prance is especially heavenly!!   I wore it the other day with a grey (one of the LE barbie shadows) and it looked fabulous... and I wore it again today with mating call and noir plum!   I like the kissable lip colors too... very creamy and highly pigmented!  Anyway, I went back twice, haha.


----------



## pond23

^ I picked up Dalliance and Flaunting It, and love them both! Now I really, really want Prance!


----------



## douzz

i got sheer powder blush in springsheen today! love that natural peachy color!


----------



## skydive nikki

I love the mega metals. Just ordered a couple more!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey *Steph*!!   You should definitely get Prance... it's amazing!! 

*douzz* - Springsheen is one of my all time favorite blushes!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

ugh this makes me wanna shop haha


----------



## merekat703

I bought Woo me Kissable lipgloss. I love it!!


----------



## spylove22

fieryfashionist said:


> I loooooove the mega metal shadows!!  Prance is especially heavenly!!  I wore it the other day with a grey (one of the LE barbie shadows) and it looked fabulous... and I wore it again today with mating call and noir plum!  I like the kissable lip colors too... very creamy and highly pigmented! Anyway, I went back twice, haha.


 
which colors are those lipglosses?
I got a couple too, love them, I will have to get some more colors!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I may have to break my ban and get a gloss...whoops


----------



## NorthStar

I got Prance, Peek-at-You, and Unflappable Mega Meta e/s.  They are quite pigmented and blend like a dream, love them!  Will definitely be picking up more!


----------



## i<3handbags

I got Woo Me, Spectacle of Yourself, Pro Longwear foundation, and Pro Longwear concealer.


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up Unflappable and Dandizette.  They're beautiful, I love them!  Now I think I need Prance to balance them out!


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> I'm so excited, I finally finished my 1st palette!  Clearly, I have to few too many neutrals, but I guess that's common and mostly what I wear.


 
That is a GREAT palette. And if you wear neutrals then that is what should be in there! You have my fave color on the bottom right .



lovemysavior said:


> Just picked up Russian Red l/s the other day, but after reviewing this thread, I'm off to the MAC website to check out some of these names that are being tossed on here.


 
Russian Red is a GREAT color! My first red!

*fieryfashionist *if you ever have the time, could you swatch that purple that is in the single row of 4 on the left please? That looks like something I have been looking for, colorwise.


----------



## northernbelle33

Got my first MAC brush today.  The 219


----------



## Beenie

^^ I am a dope. I got that for Christmas and even after watching some YouTube videos I am not entirely sure what to do with it.


----------



## Beenie

2 Gaga Lipsticks and 2 To The Beach Life's a Breeze lipliners. I was a little obsessed about it going away...so much for my ban!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mineralize skin finish natural in medium plus.


----------



## klj

I'm expecting a couple of Style Snob shadows from the GBNF program..woohoo!


----------



## krazydaisy

whats gbnf?


----------



## pond23

krazydaisy said:


> whats gbnf?


 
^ Gone But Not Forgotten.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

todays purchases (yay!!)

Cham-pale lipgloss in Sin-tillating (for my sister)
Coygirl blush
Haux eyeshadow
Brush cleaner
Pink split mineralized eyeshadow duo (i wanted Odd Couple but they were out. i'm def getting that tomorrow)

i think that's it. LOL


----------



## bebeexo

Spectacle of Yourself eyeshadow
Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
Ripe Peach blush
Stereo Rose msf
Marine Life


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Mating Call eyeshadow from the Peacocky Collection!


----------



## Camnagem

From Peacocky:
Dalliance, Prance, Ego, and Unflappable Mega Metal e/s
Woo Me Kissable Lip Colour

From the MC Collection:
Oomph e/s
Sur Blush
Mehr l/s
Siahi Fluidline


----------



## ipudgybear

I bought Gaga and Cyndi lipglass, I couldn't find the lipstick version of it but I'm hoping to find it soon .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh man, I haven't been in this thread in eons... BUT I do have a 2nd MAC neutral palette with far too many empty spaces...first one is full up but this one only has two (Malt and Brule, LOL)
SO, I got some pro pans in Kid, Naked Lunch, Era and Crystal.

And the Prance peacock (Mega Metal?) e/s which I learned is too big to depot?  Gosh I have been out of the loop here - ready to try this one on a whim.

XXXOO PG


----------



## pond23

I wore my new Mehr lipstick yesterday and I loved it. Now I am kicking myself for not having bought 2 of them.


----------



## Blondee178

My last trip I got:

Loverush Blush
Coygirl Blush
Mulch e/s
Quite Natural Paint pot
Smolder Kohl pencil
&& like 4 lipsticks...don't remember all the names. 

Question...is the 187 really a must have??


----------



## d-girl1011

Just bought:

Cherry lipliner
Fanfare lipstick

Not to be worn together!


----------



## krinkles597

^ I love Fanfare!


----------



## Bethc

I just logged on to MAC and there's a new Tough Love collection?  I'm not sure if there are any new colors?


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Have any of you tried MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash mascara?


----------



## skydive nikki

Bethc said:


> I just logged on to MAC and there's a new Tough Love collection?  I'm not sure if there are any new colors?



I just checked it out. Looks interesting.  All lip stuff huh? So far I think I am good.  No more MU till Feb 10th.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks, actually I just read on Temptalia that it's not a new collection, just highlights for Valentines.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Oh.  I am definitely safe then. I always fall for the LE stuff.


----------



## Pursegrrl

CoachDivaNC said:


> Have any of you tried MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash mascara?


 
Yes.  LOVE this.  Great price too.

XXXOO PG


----------



## krazydaisy

pond23 said:


> ^ Gone But Not Forgotten.


did not know that thanks


bebeexo said:


> Spectacle of Yourself eyeshadow
> Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
> Ripe Peach blush
> Stereo Rose msf
> Marine Life


did you go to cco? those are all rare ones that are nice, love them all and still use all of it today


ipudgybear said:


> I bought Gaga and Cyndi lipglass, I couldn't find the lipstick version of it but I'm hoping to find it soon .


you can order the lipsticks on maccosmetics.com they have free shipping a lot too


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I just got got 1 of the 2 Mac Hello Kitty Lipglass Lipglosses.The one I got today is the #12 (She Loves Candy)....The other one is #9 and should be here soon!*


----------



## karester

What I bought this past Saturday:

Studio Finish concealer NC20
Brushes: 217, 239, 224, 129

I was also given a sample of Strobe Cream.

I'm really hoping this concealer does the job for my dark circles.


----------



## pmburk

Ok chicas, need some advice. I buy a lot of makeup, but not much MAC to this point. I own the Studio Fix powder foundation and 1 cream color base in Pearl, which I use as a highlighter. I'm getting my makeup done Friday night at a MAC counter and I'm planning on purchasing several things. I figured I was planning to spend about $150-$200 anyway, so why not get a makeover out of it?

I really need a good pale pink blush (I prefer powder), and some lipsticks & eyeshadows. I tend to wear a lot of nudes, browns & plums. Going by the website, shadows I liked were Vanilla, Coquette, Shroom, Vapour, Blackberry, Haux, Dazzlelight, Wedge, Quarry.  What about lippies? Hue or Myth? I'm looking for some good beiges or muted rose or plum. I'm a fair redhead and I'm pretty conservative (read: boring) with my makeup so I won't be wearing shocking blues or yellows.  

Any recommendations of "must have" items I should look at?


----------



## knics33

^^DEFINITELY pick up Satin Taupe and Shroom eyeshadows. Pink Swoon is a great pink blush, but it might be too bright. To me, myth is too corpse looking... I prefer Hug Me or Jubilee. Hue is good though!


----------



## pmburk

^ Awesome, thanks for the suggestions! I'll be happy to hear any more suggestions you ladies are willing to offer. Because I need more makeup.


----------



## skydive nikki

I just got into MAC so I cant be as helpful as these other ladies.  I must say MAC is addictive!! I love most everything I have tried from them. The mega metals eyeshadows are awesome! You should try prance or dalliance. You need at least one of those! They have collections coming out all the  time.  I think you will like their products!


----------



## Beenie

*pmburk* I also want to recommend you check out the lipstick Creme Cup since it is a great light pink-nude color and it is great for everyday. Between the colors you and *knics33* both said (especially the Satin Taupe!) also maybe try Mulch which is a great neutral brown that looks amazing on everyone I know (even me, who tries to stay away from browns) and then I really like the blush Fleur Power. I think it is a good pink that can be natural or built up for more drama. HTH and have a GREAT time! MAC make overs are so fun!


----------



## pmburk

^ Thanks!!!

I think I may actually take a trip over to the CCO on Saturday (it is about 1.5-2 hours away from me), but I did call and they carry MAC, including brushes & sets, regularly so I think I will go check things out!


----------



## Beenie

^^ CCO is an amazing store and honestly, the girls there know me since I can be counted on spending a MINIMUM of an hour there touching EVERYTHING. It is about 30 minutes drive time for me (which seems little but I can get most places much quicker) so I don't go too often AND I spent too much there! Do you have any MAC brushes yet? If not, just know that most of the time (not all, as I have proven) the sets are smaller, travel versions of the big ones and they are not as great, though still very nice. And they usually keep a cup of full sized ones behind the counter, so make sure to ask if you do not see them.


----------



## lovemysavior

Had a mini haul on Friday.  Purchased Prance e/s, Dalliance e/s, Centre Stage e/s, Contrast e/s, Mahogony l/l, and Temper Tantra l/g.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Beenie said:


> ^^ CCO is an amazing store and honestly, the girls there know me since I can be counted on spending a MINIMUM of an hour there touching EVERYTHING. It is about 30 minutes drive time for me (which seems little but I can get most places much quicker) so I don't go too often AND I spent too much there! Do you have any MAC brushes yet? If not, just know that most of the time (not all, as I have proven) the sets are smaller, travel versions of the big ones and they are not as great, though still very nice. And they usually keep a cup of full sized ones behind the counter, so make sure to ask if you do not see them.



have you been to the Sawgrass one? i didn't get a chance to go yesterday


----------



## NoSnowHere

flsurfergirl3 said:


> have you been to the Sawgrass one? i didn't get a chance to go yesterday



There's a CCO at the sawgrass mills?? Do tell.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NoSnowHere said:


> There's a CCO at the sawgrass mills?? Do tell.



it's in the Off 5th Saks outlet. it's VERY small and i haven't been in ages. usually they have lots of Clinique but i'm crossing my fingers for some MAC!!


----------



## j9g8rchic

flsurfergirl3 said:


> it's in the Off 5th Saks outlet. it's VERY small and i haven't been in ages. usually they have lots of Clinique but i'm crossing my fingers for some MAC!!



I didn't even realize that was a CCO in there.  I used to go there all the time when I lived in SoFl.  I remember getting a Bobbi Brown brush there that I still have and .  The shopping and the food are what I miss down there.


----------



## bebeexo

Mighty Aphrodite blush & Marquise D' lipstick


----------



## Beenie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> have you been to the Sawgrass one? i didn't get a chance to go yesterday


 
No, I have not been to Sawgrass in, oh gosh, 15-20 years when it was almost brand new. I wish! You arr so lucky to be near that mall.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got the MAC mineralize stain finish foundation- does anyone else wear this? I have a question about it. Is it supposed to have a silver shimmeryness to it? mine does. Also it makes my skin feel oily, which never happens, do you need to set it with a powder?


----------



## pmburk

Well, I was off work again today due to icy roads (this makes 3 days straight as of tomorrow) so I 4WD'd it over to the mall and had my makeup done at the MAC counter.  Picked up brush cleaner, eyeshadows in Haux and Soft Brown, Painterly paint pot, Viva Glam V lipstick, Studio Fix mascara, and Mineralize skinfinish in a darker shade for contouring. 







Having my makeup done was fun. There were only about 50 people in the entire mall, so I think she was glad to have someone to talk to.  I loved the eye makeup - she used Soft Brown all over, Haux in the crease, Jest on the lid, and Plum Dressing on the outer corner. I have the Fix spray, but I was surprised when she used it before applying my foundation. I've always used it afterward to tone down the powdery look. She said it would act somewhat as a primer and help the foundation apply more smoothly (which it did seem to do) and last longer. I wasn't thrilled with the foundation (Studio Tech) -she applied it with a pretty heavy hand. It came out *way* heavier/fuller coverage than I ever wear, so much so it was almost caked on the sides of my nose. No biggie, though. Overall I'm glad I went and it was nice to get some new ideas!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ugh...i went a lil cray-cray today.  got a few things i've been wanting forev.

here goes...

Blushes: Pinch o' Peach, Cubic, Pink Swoon, Breath of Plum, & Blushbaby

Mineralized shadow duo: Play on Plums

Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed

Champale gloss in Luxore

the glosses are for my sister. question: are the Dazzleglass applicators really hard and pointy?! we were pretty sure the tip of the wand was missing because it was more like a toothpick!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

pmburk said:


> Well, I was off work again today due to icy roads (this makes 3 days straight as of tomorrow) so I 4WD'd it over to the mall and had my makeup done at the MAC counter.  Picked up brush cleaner, eyeshadows in *Haux* and Soft Brown, *Painterly paint pot, Viva Glam V lipstick*, Studio Fix mascara, and *Mineralize skinfinish in a darker* shade for contouring.



nice!! i have all that and love every bit of it!!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

MAC MAscara: Is it good


----------



## Camnagem

flsurfergirl3 said:


> the glosses are for my sister. question: are the Dazzleglass applicators really hard and pointy?! we were pretty sure the tip of the wand was missing because it was more like a toothpick!!!



All of my Dazzleglass applicators start out like this.  If you press it down on the back of your hand a few times the brush will relax and soften up.


----------



## Beenie

*flsurfergirl3 *I wrote all of your new blushes on my MAC 'to try' list since we have simlar coloring. I still need to get the Well Dressed for my Gaga days.

*pmburk *love all your new play things! Told ya you'd love the makeover (altho boo about the foundation application!).


----------



## d-girl1011

all that glitter e/s
on hold lipstick
paint pot in subtle bare (i think thats the name)


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Wonder Woman!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

lovely!!!!!!! lucky girl!!!


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Wonder Woman haul! I got:

Mighty Aphordite blush duo
Amazon Princess blush duo
Golden Lariat Mineralize Skinfinish
Obey Me Nail Lacquer
Spirit of Truth Nail Lacquer


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> ... I have the Fix spray, but I was surprised when she used it before applying my foundation. I've always used it afterward to tone down the powdery look. She said it would act somewhat as a primer and help the foundation apply more smoothly (which it did seem to do) and last longer.


 
I went into work for a couple of hours this afternoon - today is our 3rd day in a row being closed due to all the roads being a solid sheet of ice - so I threw on really minimal makeup. I tried misting my face with the spray before I applied my foundation (Kiehl's tinted moisturizer) and it really did make a difference! It applied really smooth & sheer and held up really well for the few hours that I was out & about.


----------



## bebeexo

Back up of Smoke & Diamonds
Cash Flow paintpot
Greenstroke paintpot


----------



## Beenie

Great WW hauls, *gre8dane* and *SugarDaisy*! I cannot wait to see the collection IRL but your pics, *gre8dane* let me see it a little better than the promo pics, so thanks!

*pmburk*, is your skin oily, dry, combo...?

*bebeexo* the Greenstroke pp underneath a vanilla glimmer shadow (just on the lid) is amazing if you haven't tried it that way.


----------



## Blondee178

I finally got my first Mac brushes...
#224 
#219 
#239

Also got E/s in Soft Brown & Idol eyes. 
I was actually at the counter and didn't even look at the new collection. I was in a bit of a hurry so I guess that worked in my favor.


----------



## pmburk

Beenie said:


> *pmburk*, is your skin oily, dry, combo...?


 
I guess combo - mostly I'm slightly dry, but my nose & chin tend to be very slightly oily.


----------



## Beenie

pmburk said:


> I guess combo - mostly I'm slightly dry, but my nose & chin tend to be very slightly oily.


 
Thanks! I was just wondering because of your review of the Fix.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Fluidline in Siahi from ebay:


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

MAC DazzleGlass in "Girls Delight"
MAC Kissable LipColour in "Scandelicious" loved it so much had to buy two!
Hand color Swatch and Scandelicious on lips with dark lighting and bright lighting


----------



## NoSnowHere

Fix+


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> MAC DazzleGlass in "Girls Delight"
> MAC Kissable LipColour in "Scandelicious" loved it so much had to buy two!
> Hand color Swatch and Scandelicious on lips with dark lighting and bright lighting




It's PERFECT on you.


----------



## BagloverBurr

222 Brush from the CCO..SCORE


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Thank you Bour!


----------



## bebeexo

Hypnotizing eyeshadow
Style Snob eyeshadow




Beenie said:


> *bebeexo* the Greenstroke pp underneath a vanilla glimmer shadow (just on the lid) is amazing if you haven't tried it that way.



Haven't tried it yet, but will do. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## OSheaPunk

I got another 239 brush, a blotting powder compact, and the purple opulash mascara from Wonder Woman.


----------



## abeautifulleto

Dalliance & Prance Mega Metal shadows, Bare Study pp, Chatterbox lipstick


----------



## Blondee178

Eyeshadows:
Mylar
Electra
Digit
Parfait Amour
Mythology
Amber lights
Brown script
&& an empty Pro pan 

This store is dangerous for my wallet...I only went in for the Electra e/s!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

MSFN in Deep Dark
Eyeshadow in Folie


----------



## BagloverBurr

Viva Glam Gaga II


----------



## OSheaPunk

I got the Chilled on Ice paintpot and Plum Noir eyeshadow.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Are the Paint Pots good? I havent tried them yet


----------



## d-girl1011

CoachDivaNC said:


> Are the Paint Pots good? I havent tried them yet



I bought one the other day in Bare Study - works great and helps make eye makeup last.

Yesterday I bought Russian Red L/S


----------



## BagloverBurr

CoachDivaNC said:


> Are the Paint Pots good? I havent tried them yet



I like them, I have painterly and chilled on Ice.


----------



## Samia

^ paint pots are the best! love the feel, last all day, are great on their own when in a rush and great as a primer/ color builder.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Thanks Ladies


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Viva Glam Gaga II l/s, l/g, & Wonder Woman Emancipation l/g


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wonder Woman Collection:
Pink Power MSF & Heroine l/s


----------



## justwatchin

Eyeshadows: Woodwinked, Handwritten, Rice Paper and Bronze


----------



## razorkiss58

Wonder Woman lipglass and emancipation lipglass from the wonder woman collection. The wonder woman lipglass is not as dark as i thought it would be its more pinkish on my lips then in the tube but still love it.


----------



## missgiannina

picked up goodies from wonder woman collection i got 3 lipglass , 2 lipstick, 1 blush


----------



## missgiannina

opps i forgot  i also ordered the new lady gaga lipgloss and lipstick from macys


----------



## justwatchin

Just ordered a lipstick...Sophisto...Mac needs to stop sending me free shipping codes


----------



## kenseysimone

viva glam gaga ii l/s


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got my Gaga 2 & Wonder Woman Emancipation in the mail today!!!!!!!


----------



## anechcka

Some brushes:  195, 224, 227, and 150


----------



## lyse

Anechcka

just getting into MAC brushes can you tell me what each is used for. Thanks for your help.


----------



## anechcka

lyse said:


> Anechcka
> 
> just getting into MAC brushes can you tell me what each is used for. Thanks for your help.



Hey *lyse*-

I've been into makeup for a bit, but am just myself getting into MAC brushes-before I bought these, I only had 2 others.  So here's a rough idea of what they're used for/what I'll be using them for:

224 - Labeled as the "tapered blending brush"-use it for blending out any harsh lines in your eyeshadow and applying/blending out colors in the crease; could use it to apply highlight under the eyebrow, on the cheekbones, etc.  I think some people use it to apply/blend in eye primers, like Urban Decay's Primer Potion or Painterly Paint Pots, or any other eye primers.

227 - Labeled as the "large fluff brush"-use it for powder products; applying eyeshadow to the lid, highlighting under the brow/cheeks.  I'll probably be using it to apply the base color on my lid when putting on eyeshadow and using it to highlight under my brows and my cheekbones.

195 - Labeled as the "concealer brush"-pretty straightforward, I'll be using it for concealer.

150 - Labeled as the "large powder brush"-I'll be using it to apply my setting powder/MAC MSF Natural to set my foundation.  You can use it to apply both pressed and loose powders.

Hope this gave you an idea of what you can do with these brushes!  

EDIT: Sorry the picture of the brushes is kind of bad quality-hard to see the actual shapes of the brushes with the plastic on!


----------



## nwhite

Anybody picking up anything from the Future Face collection that comes out tomorrow?  I think I want to try SFF in NW18 since I feel like right now NW20 is a tad too dark and NW15 is a tad too light.  Hopefully NW18 or even N18 (neutral?) will be a perfect match!


----------



## Blondee178

Bought my friend the empty pan & Amber lights E/s to get her started. 

For me: 
Shadowy lady <- will be returning
Humid
Blanc Type <- given to me by mistake..I asked for Vanilla

Ques: Do I need both Blanc Type & Vanilla? I'm debating returning it or not. I'm also planning on getting Brule. So is Blanc Type a must for you ladies or something I can pass???


----------



## d-girl1011

plumful L/S


----------



## spylove22

I have both vanilla and blanc type and you don't need both, stick to vanilla.


----------



## lyse

Anechcka

Thanks so much -- very helpful


----------



## Blondee178

spylove22 said:


> I have both vanilla and blanc type and you don't need both, stick to vanilla.


 
I was leaning towards this too. My wallet thanks you!


----------



## anechcka

lyse said:


> Anechcka
> 
> Thanks so much -- very helpful



No problem!


----------



## vanillabean

I couldn't resist and I got :
Lady Gaga 2 l/s
Lady gaga 2 l/g
Emancipation l/g
Shroom pan refill
Cork pan refill


----------



## nwhite

vanillabean said:


> I couldn't resist and I got :
> Lady Gaga 2 l/s
> Lady gaga 2 l/g
> Emancipation l/g
> Shroom pan refill
> Cork pan refill


----------



## Spendaholic

My New MAC Brushes 

MAC - 190SE, 219SE & 217SE.


----------



## ipudgybear

Gaga II lipstick & lipglass
Wonder Woman lipstick


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wonder woman quad w/ deep truth
wonder woman lip glass
wonder woman lipstick


----------



## lyse

Tilt, Shroom and Era shadows to wear together -- they looked fantastic on the SA's hand and I can't wait to try them on my eyes.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i FINALLY got Blankety today and the cleansing oil.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I just bought the Studio careblend powder that is apart of the future face collection


----------



## luvmy3girls

how is Mac mascara? Never used it..thanks


----------



## flsurfergirl3

luvmy3girls said:


> how is Mac mascara? Never used it..thanks



i heard they're not great but the newer ones are getting better. 

i bought the False Lashes mascara and i like it.


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up:
Wonder Woman's Valiant quad
Twinks e/s (as a gift for a friend)
Lady Gaga II l/g
Warm Soul Mineralized blush


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lovemysavior said:


> Picked up:
> Wonder Woman's Valiant quad
> Twinks e/s (as a gift for a friend)
> Lady Gaga II l/g
> Warm Soul Mineralized blush



Warm Soul is one of my favs!!


----------



## Spendaholic

My last MAC order from Debenhams UK (they now stock MAC on their online store)

MAC Painterly (i used it before taking the picture).


----------



## Bethc

Love painterly!  I use it as an eyeshadow base.

My 2nd Gaga 2 l/s and l/g came today...too funny!  I like the l/s, but I like Gaga 1 better.


----------



## lyndysue

Went to the counter today and picked up a couple of eyeshadows. My first non neutral colors!
Parfait Amore 
Fig. 1


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ohhhh i have Parfait Amour! it is 1 of my only non-neutrals!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lyndysue said:


> Went to the counter today and picked up a couple of eyeshadows. My first non neutral colors!
> Parfait Amore
> Fig. 1



this helped me tremendously with the color...i just couldn't get the look i wanted at first! 

http://afloresm13.livejournal.com/tag/mac parfait amour swatch


----------



## lyndysue

Thank you!


----------



## d-girl1011

jest E/S


----------



## Beenie

CCO haulage:

2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .


----------



## ipudgybear

Beenie said:


> CCO haulage:
> 
> 2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .



Nice haul Beenie!! I need to go to CCO soon.


----------



## lyndysue

Beenie said:


> CCO haulage:
> 
> 2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .



I need that brush! What an awesome score!


----------



## schlindsay

Beenie said:


> CCO haulage:
> 
> 2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .


 
VG Gaga lipglass? I'm making a trip today then!


----------



## amusingten

Beenie said:


> CCO haulage:
> 
> 2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .




Is it a kohl eyeliner? I'd like to know the name


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got 3 lipsticks today, from Left- _See Sheer_, _Creme Cup_, and _Chatterbox_





I love all of them but I'm really pleasantly surprised with Creme Cup, I thought it was more nude but it's actually a really nice pink, looks very good with my skintone (I find pink nudes better on me than full nudes)


----------



## karester

From the CCO:

The Perfect Cheek blush
Steal My Heart lipglass (2)
188 brush


----------



## lyndysue

188 brush, but i will have to exchange. It is crooked. Never had that happen with a MAC brush.


----------



## Beenie

amusingten said:


> Is it a kohl eyeliner? I'd like to know the name


 
It's a Pearlglide Intense in "Industrial" REALLY the prettiest steely blue.


----------



## miamialli

Beenie said:


> CCO haulage:
> 
> 2 MORE Life's a Breeze lipliners, 2 Viva Glam Gaga I lipglasses, 134 Brush (I could not believe this was at CCO!!!) and an eyeliner that is the prettiest blue I have ever seen but the name escapes me right now. I can go upstairs and look if anyone REALLY cares .


 
great haul! did you go to sawgrass? when did you go? i was there 2 weeks ago and there was nothing! is the blue eyeliner prussian or petrol blue? both are amazing!


----------



## miamialli

Beenie said:


> It's a Pearlglide Intense in "Industrial" REALLY the prettiest steely blue.


 
a minute too late! hahaha


----------



## miamialli

3n Lipstick from the bay! fingers crossed hoping it comes as described- BNIB!! been lusting after this for EVER!!


----------



## Beenie

miamialli said:


> great haul! did you go to sawgrass? when did you go? i was there 2 weeks ago and there was nothing! is the blue eyeliner prussian or petrol blue? both are amazing!


 
I was over in Orlando at the Premium Outlets. I was at Prime 3 weeks prior and there was NOTHING. Honestly, I could have done so much more damage since there was a lot I liked but after my WW haul I wanted to take it easy. 

Fingers crossed for your bay purchase!


----------



## miamialli

Beenie said:


> I was over in Orlando at the Premium Outlets. I was at Prime 3 weeks prior and there was NOTHING. Honestly, I could have done so much more damage since there was a lot I liked but after my WW haul I wanted to take it easy.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your bay purchase!


 
it's really a good thing orlando is so far away! that would be dangerous!


----------



## Beenie

Yeah *miamialli *it is about an hour to an hour and a half from me so i don't go too much but in the summer we tend to go to Sea World and Aquatica from time to time on the weekends. Ellenton is the one close to me and unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) it is a quick drive.


----------



## lovemysavior

Lady Stardust said:


> Got 3 lipsticks today, from Left- _See Sheer_, _Creme Cup_, and _Chatterbox_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of them but I'm really pleasantly surprised with Creme Cup, I thought it was more nude but it's actually a really nice pink, looks very good with my skintone (I find pink nudes better on me than full nudes)


 

Yes!  I love Creme Cup too!


----------



## Beenie

Oops, I meant to respond to that too, *Lady Stardust*  Creme Cup is my NUMBER ONE go to lip color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I've been wanting to try Creme Cup too. A pink nude works best for me too.


----------



## Beenie

*it'sanaddiction *get that color ASAP. Seeing the colors you seem to buy a lot from here I think you'll love it. And it is the kind of color that looks good on my NW35 skin, my BFF's NC 37 and also my other friend's NC30 skin.


----------



## bebeexo

Tippy blush
Tempting Tillie lip conditioner
Spaced Out blush
Moss Scape paint pot


----------



## amusingten

Thank you, it looks beautiful! I may have to make a trip of my own to the COO. Enjoy it! 



Beenie said:


> It's a Pearlglide Intense in "Industrial" REALLY the prettiest steely blue.


----------



## pmburk

At the mall tonight picked up Well Dressed powder blush and Fix +.


----------



## sweetdelight

Over the past week I've bought online
MAC Studio Fix Mascara
MAC Liquid Last Liner in Cream
& I have on its way
MAC Studio Stick Concealer in NC15


----------



## Nieners

Ladies, please help me.. There's no MAC-store nearby but I do want to find out what foundation color I should use. I'm a 20 Clair @ Chanel's liquid foundations.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I went a little overboard with my income tax :shame:  Some of them have been swatched:

Paint Pots is *Soft Ochre, Painterly*, and *Blackground*; Fluidline in *Dark Diversion* and *Macroviolet*; Pigment in *Golden Olive *and* Vanilla*:







Eyeshadow in *Humid, Swimming, Lime, Juxt, Bamboo, Wedge, *and *Brule'*, and Zoom Lash in *Hue.*







Brush Cleaner, Lipglass in *Nymphette*, and lipsticks in *Lovelorn, Blankety, *and *Angel*:


----------



## lyse

BourgeoisStoner --- I LOVE all your greens! I was at my counter yesterday but the lime wasn't out. They we're so busy I thought I'd go back. Thanks for posting. 

Do you plan on using all the greens together? I'd love to know how you wear them when you have a chance.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I originally wanted one or two of them to mix with the anthracite color in the Spring Chanel quad, but once I started playing with them, I couldn't say no to any of them. 

Lime is absolutely beautiful and my favorite of all of them.  Since it's matte, I'll probably wear it for that pop of color in an otherwise neutral matte eye.


----------



## Beenie

Great haul *BourgeoisStoner*! I LOVE the greens! You make me want Nymphette.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg *BourgeoisStoner* i love your haul!!! my tax refund is committed to my room renovation, but since i decided against the Clear Cube after all, i may just have to pick up some MAC!  

LOVE my Angel & Blankety & Painterly!! Bamboo, Wedge, and Brule' and Vanilla pigment are on my list!


----------



## skydive nikki

WOW wow Wow BourgeoisStoner!  Now that is a haul!!  You have great taste!


----------



## Fendi213

Nieners said:


> Ladies, please help me.. There's no MAC-store nearby but I do want to find out what foundation color I should use. I'm a 20 Clair @ Chanel's liquid foundations.



I'd say NC/NW20 depending on if your cool or warm toned.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i cannot wait til March 3rd for the Sheen Supreme lipstick in Supremely Confident!!!! loved the swatches of it...very nude!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought 3 Jellybabe Lip Gelee's from the CCO its my all time fav lip gloss, so I bought back ups


----------



## DearBuddha

Just grabbed Shroom, Rice Paper, Quarry, and Haux.


----------



## anglarry04

For anyone interested in the Sheen Supreme L/S they are now available on the MAC website....But to find them go to Lipstick and its the 4th one down! Making my order now


----------



## d-girl1011

Sable E/S


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nieners said:


> Ladies, please help me.. There's no MAC-store nearby but I do want to find out what foundation color I should use. I'm a 20 Clair @ Chanel's liquid foundations.


 

Yep a NC or NW 20 would probably work for you. I used to have a Chanel liquid foundation in 20 Clair and it was just a little too yellow based for me. I am NW20 in MAC. So if you have pink (cool) undertones, NW20 or if you have warm undertones NC20.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

anglarry04 said:


> For anyone interested in the Sheen Supreme L/S they are now available on the MAC website....But to find them go to Lipstick and its the 4th one down! Making my order now


 
Free shippng with code Jeanius.


----------



## Blondee178

Wow what a haul *BourgeoisStoner*!!! Love all the greens.

I got e/s in : Contrast, bronze, satin Taupe & Vanilla.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Just ordered Supremely Confident & Jeanius Docile lipgloss!!!!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Just ordered Supremely Confident & Jeanius Docile lipgloss!!!!!!


 
I thought about doing the same, but as much as I love getting little packages delivered to my door, I can't wait to get them in my hands so I may have to drive myself to the mall tomorrow


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pro longwear concealer NC30
Whirl lipliner
Haux eye shadow


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lovemysavior said:


> I thought about doing the same, but as much as I love getting little packages delivered to my door, I can't wait to get them in my hands so I may have to drive myself to the mall tomorrow



honestly, every time i really want something new and LE, i cannot find it in store! last time i went to my Macy*s MAC store, they sold of out Wonder Woman lipglass by noon  i figured since it's free shipping, why not?!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I am really loving both of these lipsticks! Not sure about the blush yet.

Pink Cult Blush
Sheen Supreme L/S Ultra Darling
L/S Pretty Please


----------



## kenseysimone

it'sanaddiction said:


> I am really loving both of these lipsticks! Not sure about the blush yet.
> 
> Pink Cult Blush
> Sheen Supreme L/S Ultra Darling
> L/S Pretty Please



So jealous that you scored Pink Cult.
Hoping they'll put it back up soon.


----------



## northernbelle33

239 brush
217 brush
Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick (don't think it looks good on me...but hey, charity and Gaga!)
Lipstick in the color Craving (I think it's too dark for me, but I dunno)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Stove pipe black e/s from the jeanius collection.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Cork lipliner
Indigo Pink lipglass
Quite the Thing and Can't Get Enough sheen supreme lipsticks


----------



## lyse

Lime eyeshadow -- thanks BourgeoisStoner


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Damn. I should've got Supreme Sheen Behave Yourself. Hoping they have it at the mall 2moro!!!


----------



## anglarry04

Just made an order online...too scared they wont have what i want when i hit up the counter next month..
I got:
Sheen Supreme L/S: Supremely Confident, Cant get enough, Cant resist, Impressive, Bare Again
Viva Glam Gaga2 L/S and L/G
L/S: High Tea, Faux
Sly as a Fox nail lacquer
E/S: Espresso, Soft Brown


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

lyse said:


> Lime eyeshadow -- thanks BourgeoisStoner



  Do you love it or do you love it?

I think it's so much fun.


----------



## lyse

I LOVE it -- I'm now deciding between swimming and humid to go with. 

Are you wearing yours with brown liner?


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up Pink Cult blush and Copperplate e/s.


----------



## chamaka

Pink Cult Blush (loveee)
Viva Glam Gaga 2 l/s and l/g
Something Special Cremeblend Blush
Brush Cleaner


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I do - Stila's Smudgepot in Brown, to be exact.  

I also wore it black eyeliner and the new green Wonder Woman mascara and it was really fun.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz
Calm, Cool, & Collected Trio


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Amber lights e/ s
239 brush


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Got pink cult today!!!  my docile l/g came in the mail. Not loving it. On the other hand, I LOVE the sheen supreme supremely confident!!!


----------



## Genti

Does anyone know a dupe for Jest for fun lipglass?


----------



## pmburk

I just ordered the grey tone eyeshadow quad on Amazon. I was ordering something totally unrelated, but this was sooo cheap I couldn't resist.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva glam gaga 2 lipstick.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

creme blend blush in possey!




Everyone needs to get it, I'm in love with it


----------



## hyacinthus

Overdyed blush and Crosswires lipstick. Pink Cult looked awful on me, unfortunately, but Overdyed more than made up for it. 

Oh, and GBNF shipped my Coral Crepe paint pot yesterday! I'm ridiculously excited.


----------



## lyse

Angelic Pretty said:


> creme blend blush in possey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs to get it, I'm in love with it




Love this Angelic Pretty and I'm looking for a coral/peach. Is that how you'd describe it?


----------



## Netty_M.

Picked up a powder blush in Sunbasque and fluidline in Blitz and Glitz today!


----------



## SweetCherries

Studio concealer
Gaga 2 lipstick
Brightening serum


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

My latest MAC purchases have been:


Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipstick
Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipglass
Love them both - easy-to-wear nudes!


----------



## lyndysue

Picked up:
Mulch e/s
Handwritten e/s
Soft Brown e/s
129 Brush


----------



## Angelic Pretty

lyse said:


> Love this Angelic Pretty and I'm looking for a coral/peach. Is that how you'd describe it?



Here is my swatch:






I'd say it does have that coral/peach tone they also have a similar tone called something special, here is the photo (from temptalia)
temptalia.com/images/spring2011/mac_cremeblendreview031.jpg


----------



## lyse

Thanks so much.  I love this one! I'll try them both at MAC this week.


----------



## omgblonde

Chatterbox lipstick
Frayed to Order nail polish


----------



## flsurfergirl3

uh oh. i think i may need some cremeblend blushes. :/ will prob get Brit Wit, Ladyblush, and So Sweet, So Easy.


----------



## pond23

I need to try out these new Cremeblend blushes!


----------



## EllAva

Macroviolet Fluidline


----------



## missgiannina

another mac 217 brush


----------



## roses5682

I just got Mac Eyeshadow "star violet" on my lunch break. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got these about a week ago but just haven't been around much lately:
*
Malt, Omega, and Soft Brown e/s
Stripdown Lipliner
Shale, Yogurt, and Sketch e/s*


----------



## declaredbeauty

picked up Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I think I need sketch e/s
From cco: 
Grapeology e/s
Carbon from venomous villains


----------



## lyse

I'm really liking sketch is it similar to mulch?


----------



## gre8dane

^ Mulch is a brown. Sketch is a deep purply burgundy. I love Sketch, been thru several. It's a must have for me.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

It works surprisingly well with a nude eye in the crease - I especially love layering it with Soft Brown in the crease.  If you google for swatches, you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## J`adore LV

honeylove lipstick


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Got these about a week ago but just haven't been around much lately:
> 
> *Malt, Omega, and Soft Brown e/s*
> *Stripdown Lipliner*
> *Shale, Yogurt, and Sketch e/s*


 
Nice neutrals! I LOVE the Stripdown liner. 



talldrnkofwater said:


> I think I need sketch e/s
> From cco:
> Grapeology e/s
> Carbon from venomous villains


 
Villains is at CCO already? WOW - well, I guess it HAS been 5 months - what else from VV was there, please?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Beenie said:


> Nice neutrals! I LOVE the Stripdown liner.
> 
> 
> 
> Villains is at CCO already? WOW - well, I guess it HAS been 5 months - what else from VV was there, please?



They mainly had e/s


----------



## Beenie

talldrnkofwater said:


> They mainly had e/s


 
Thanks! I am hoping for a couple of the shadows that I was able to live w/o at full price. And after I asked you this I realized about 3 weeks ago when I was there I DID see VV Carbon (duh!).


----------



## mcb100

ordered:
    lipstick in fleshpot (I love nudes, so i'm excited to try this out)
    sun rush lustre drops


----------



## lyse

concealer
paint pot
Blushcreme Lilicent
eye make up remover
brush 219
mineralized skin finish natural medium
eye shadows:
      humid, all that glitters, embark, naked lunch, parfait amour, shadowy lady, sumptuous olive


----------



## flsurfergirl3

mcb100 said:


> ordered:
> lipstick in fleshpot (I love nudes, so i'm excited to try this out)
> sun rush lustre drops



Where did u find fleshpot?!?!?!?!


----------



## northernbelle33

Lipstick in "Chatterbox"


----------



## merekat703

does MAC ever have freebie codes?


----------



## mcb100

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Where did u find fleshpot?!?!?!?!


 
it was an Ebay purchase from a very reputable seller.  PM me if you want their ebay ID. She sells authentic MAC. I love nudes and am tired of my usual NARS striptease and Belle De Jour just because I use them like everyday, so I thought i'd try Fleshpot.


----------



## LilyC

Fluidline Blitz and Glitz
Lipgloss creamsheen glass Deelight


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## lovemysavior

Went to try and buy Naked Lunch (which I had never really paid attention to) but they were sold out.  I can't believe I overlooked this color.  It looks so pretty.  Now I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## pupeluv

I purchased Wedge & Shale e/s and BTM Naked Lunch, that was over this past week though.


----------



## Beenie

Went to my Style Session yesterday and I picked up 2 brushes: 224 and 252, MSF Natural in Medium Dark and Tinted Moisturizer in Medium Deep.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Went to CCO this weekend, I got a Kitchmas pigment, Seasonal Peach nailpolish, Strawberry Blonde lipglass, and Blood Red lipstick


----------



## pmburk

Beenie said:


> Went to my Style Session yesterday and I picked up 2 brushes: 224 and 252, MSF Natural in Medium Dark and Tinted Moisturizer in Medium Deep.


 
I have that exact MSF powder - I use it for contouring and bronzing. Love it!


----------



## flwrgirl

northernbelle33 said:


> Lipstick in "Chatterbox"


 
I also just purchased chatterbox. I got the Fix plus powder but not loving it. Def needs to go back. Too powdery.


----------



## Beenie

pmburk said:


> I have that exact MSF powder - I use it for contouring and bronzing. Love it!


 
Wow, for contouring and bronzing? It is my "foundation" color.


----------



## merekat703

ordered- Pink Nouveau and Saint Germaine the other day.  I really want Pink friday but I have to wait for that one. Does anyone have pics wearing that color?


----------



## pmburk

Beenie said:


> Wow, for contouring and bronzing? It is my "foundation" color.


 
I'm really fair (red hair & freckles) so that shade is perfect on me, just dark enough so it doesn't look really unnatural or brown.


----------



## Beenie

merekat703 said:


> ordered- Pink Nouveau and Saint Germaine the other day. I really want Pink friday but I have to wait for that one. Does anyone have pics wearing that color?


 
I LOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEE Pink Nouveau! AND Pink Friday! I can try to take swatch pics later tonight for you.



pmburk said:


> I'm really fair (red hair & freckles) so that shade is perfect on me, just dark enough so it doesn't look really unnatural or brown.


 
So basically we can only share MU if you use my foundation as a bronzer  and I use yours as a highlighter!


----------



## merekat703

Beenie said:


> I LOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEE Pink Nouveau! AND Pink Friday! I can try to take swatch pics later tonight for you.


 THat would be great thanks!


----------



## pmburk

Beenie said:


> So basically we can only share MU if you use my foundation as a bronzer  and I use yours as a highlighter!


 
Hey, I can live with that.


----------



## Beenie

merekat703 said:


> THat would be great thanks!


 
I didn't forget you, *merekat703*, I had a very long, trying day with some family issues and by the time I got home it was very late and there was no natural light. I am going to try very hard to take pics tonight for you.


----------



## merekat703

Beenie said:


> I didn't forget you, *merekat703*, I had a very long, trying day with some family issues and by the time I got home it was very late and there was no natural light. I am going to try very hard to take pics tonight for you.


 No worries! Take your time!


----------



## merekat703

Beenie said:


> I didn't forget you, *merekat703*, I had a very long, trying day with some family issues and by the time I got home it was very late and there was no natural light. I am going to try very hard to take pics tonight for you.


 I got Pink Friday today! I was able to buy it on Makeupalley! Pics in my blog!


----------



## ipudgybear

merekat703 said:


> I got Pink Friday today! I was able to buy it on Makeupalley! Pics in my blog!



I checked your blog, that color looks great on you. 

I have the 116 brush, I needed a blush brush so I can finally wear my blushes.


----------



## merekat703

Thanks!


----------



## Beenie

merekat703 said:


> ordered- Pink Nouveau and Saint Germaine the other day. I really want Pink friday but I have to wait for that one. Does anyone have pics wearing that color?


 
Ok, I wasn;t wearing it on my face but here is Pink Nov. on left, P.F. on left, w/ and w/o flash.





merekat703 said:


> I got Pink Friday today! I was able to buy it on Makeupalley! Pics in my blog!


 
You probably don't need the pic anymore, but I want to say it looks GREAT on you!


----------



## merekat703

Beenie said:


> Ok, I wasn;t wearing it on my face but here is Pink Nov. on left, P.F. on left, w/ and w/o flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't need the pic anymore, but I want to say it looks GREAT on you!


 
 Thanks! I ended up getting both and Pink Nov just looks horrid on me so I am thinking of returning it to MAC. However Pink Friday I lovvvvveee! I was so lucky to get it! I have saint Germain on back order also. But I order all those before my ban


----------



## skydive nikki

*For anyone that missed out, they got pink cult blush back in.*


----------



## lyse

Cranberry shadow
Springsheen blush
black fluid line


----------



## natalie1885

marquise l.e. lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac cream color base in pearl
Mac lusterglass in flusterose


----------



## bluejinx

are these actual mac products on amazon? are is it a fake? i didnt think amazon sold fakes, but the price......
http://www.amazon.com/MAC-color-CRE...FCVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301196878&sr=8-1


----------



## karester

bluejinx said:


> are these actual mac products on amazon? are is it a fake? i didnt think amazon sold fakes, but the price......
> http://www.amazon.com/MAC-color-CRE...FCVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301196878&sr=8-1



Did you read the reviews, everyone is warning they are fake.  And Amazon is not selling it, it's a third party selling it on Amazon.

It is fake.


----------



## bluejinx

karester said:


> Did you read the reviews, everyone is warning they are fake.  And Amazon is not selling it, it's a third party selling it on Amazon.
> 
> It is fake.



guess i should have looked at the comments. i couldnt believe the price.


----------



## pond23

I B2M'ed for Lovelorn lipstick.


----------



## Samia

Picked up today, Mighty Aphrodite from the Wonder Woman Collection and from MAC Stylishly Yours: Dark Diversion Fluidline.


----------



## hyacinthus

Finally took my MSFN in Dark back to the counter for an exchange. It oxidized terribly and made me look like a carrot...and Medium Deep was just a bit too light. 

Anyway, picked up Studio Fix Powder plus Foundation in NC45 instead, and finally got my hands on Ravishing lipstick.  I absolutely adore it!


----------



## caley

I'm a total newbie to makeup (I feel a little embarrassed at my age), went a little crazy at my local MAC counter in the last 2 weeks:

Pro Longwear Foundation
Studio Fix Foundation
Face Protect with SPF50
Prep+Prime Finishing Powder

E/S:
Black Tied
Satin Taupe
Shroom
Wedge

Shadestick in Shimmersand

Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in On The Hunt

Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass

Haute & Naughty mascara
Prep+Prime for lashes

Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul

Brushes:
150
190
217
239
266

I think I will be done for a long time cause now I'm broke lol.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Stopped my MAC IN Macy*s to get some early birthday presents to myself LOL

Cremeblend blushes in Brit Wit and Ladyblush

Subculture lip liner

Behave Yourself Sheen Supreme lipstick

i am getting So Sweet, So Easy tomorrow at the MAC store bc i have something to exchange.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am almost out of Naked Lunch and All That Glitters and they are sold out!! Anything similar? I use these colors almost every day!


----------



## hyacinthus

See Sheer lipstick
Impressive Sheen Supreme lipstick

I'm in love with both of these shades...especially See Sheer.


----------



## mcb100

MAC lipstick in Beigeland
MAC lipgloss in Wildly Lush
MAC Square foundation brush
also got gold stila shimmer pot =)


----------



## loveHawaii

Just got MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Soft and Gentle.


----------



## mmmbags

i was never attracted to MAC before for some reason. but now i LOVE the brand, and went got a few items in the past few months. 

i got eyeshadows (in naked lunch, satin taupe, shroom, carbon), mineralize skinfinish natural (in medium plus), special reserve highlighter (in chez chez lame from cham pale collection), lipsticks (myth, viva glam gaga I, viva glam gaga II), paint pot (in bare study)

now i'm MAC obsessed... oy vey.


----------



## vjenn001

MAC Blush in Trace Gold. GORGEOUS subtle shimmer when layered on top of a nice bronzer.


----------



## Beenie

mmmbags said:


> now i'm MAC obsessed... oy vey.


 
It is IS an addiction . And congrats on all of your purchases. You got my hands down, number one fave lippie: Gaga 1!


----------



## mysweetaudrina

mmmbags said:


> i was never attracted to MAC before for some reason. but now i LOVE the brand, and went got a few items in the past few months.
> 
> i got eyeshadows (in naked lunch, satin taupe, shroom, carbon), mineralize skinfinish natural (in medium plus), special reserve highlighter (in chez chez lame from cham pale collection), lipsticks (myth, viva glam gaga I, viva glam gaga II), paint pot (in bare study)
> 
> now i'm MAC obsessed... oy vey.


 

Where did you find Gaga 1 l/s???? I have been ISO it!!!!!!


----------



## lyse

midimauve and hot gossip lipsticks 

dipdown fluidline (so love this liner)


----------



## nikaay

ice cream cake nail polish from the quite cute collection and style blush


----------



## Lady&theBag

Picked up Candy Yum Yum and Play Time yesterday.  Love Play Time with Via Veneto DG.


----------



## pond23

I am going to B2M for Velvet Teddy today.


----------



## knics33

I just picked up Candy Yum Yum (holy bright pink! i love it, but will probably use it as more of a lip/cheek stain). I also picked up ice cream cake nail polish from the quite cute collection. Nothing else from the collection really interested me or the pigmentation was terrible.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ The pigmentation was weird for Quite Cute in my opinion too.  I think Playing Koi is a very nice color in the tube but in all the swatches I saw it looked white, not coral, and blotchy and even gritty-ish.  I just got Giggly blush and Playtime l/s


----------



## knics33

^I totally agree! Playing Koi looked so nice in the tube but it accentuated EVERY line/"flaw" on my lips (and I had exfoliated them). As much as I wanted the eyeshadow quad (loved the color scheme!) the pigmentation was horrendous. Only the darkest color (I think azuki bean?) showed up. I also wanted a blush bc of the cute design but once swatched, they just weren't anything special/I already had something very similar. 

I am totally in love with Candy Yum Yum, though . The nail polish was more of a splurge. Cream nail polishes usually apply terribly for me, but this one swatched pretty nice so hopefully I won't have a problem.


----------



## erygonz

MAC Impassioned Lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

I picked up some oldies





Blushcreme in Lilicent, eyeshadows in 100 strokes, mulled cider & night manoeuvres, lip pencil in life's a breeze & viva glam VI s.e


----------



## pond23

Jade Way eye liner and Spirit lipstick for my sister


----------



## Pursegrrl

just a refill on Browset in Beguile...amazing, love it and perfect between brow tinting appointments!


----------



## missgiannina

mac lustre drops in sun rush...hopefully it will work as  a highlighter


----------



## caley

blush in springsheen, fluidline in blacktrack, lipstick in plumful

e/s:
espresso, expensive pink, humid, ricepaper, and sumptuous olive


----------



## VanessaJean

Just went to a MAC store and got refills of Naked Lunch and All That Glitters.


----------



## lyndysue

Picked up Tilt and Scene today. My Mac didn't have the Quite Cute collection yet.


----------



## nikaay

another 15 pan palette and arena eyeshadow!


----------



## lyndysue

lyndysue said:


> Picked up Tilt and Scene today. My Mac didn't have the Quite Cute collection yet.



lol oops I lied. I picked up Tilt and Nehru.


----------



## lyndysue

nikaay said:


> another 15 pan palette and arena eyeshadow!



I am hoping to start a 15 pan palette next month! Can't wait to fill it up!


----------



## penelope tree

I got the 15 pan in the end. I got free delivery and a free haute and naughty mascara, because you couldn't buy anything from the UK website for a few days.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

3 polishes from Quite Cute collection


----------



## d-girl1011

Dainty Blush


----------



## VanessaJean

Haute and Naughty is my fav mascara right now!


----------



## penelope tree

is there a mac chat/help thread?


----------



## VanessaJean

I wish there was. I have lots of questions.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

penelope tree said:


> is there a mac chat/help thread?



you can live chat with a makeup artist on mac's website


----------



## afqueen

candy yum yum , gorgeous pink lipstick luv it


----------



## COACHCUTIE83

Hmmm..I have made a few MAC purchased within the last week...
-Fix+
-Stud brow pencil
-Refined Golden Bronzing Powder
-Ravishing Lipstick (MA was wearing it...and it is gorgeous!)

I really want to go this weekend and pick up a few more brushes too


----------



## lyndysue

Got a few things from the quite cute collection.
Giggly mineralized blush
Little girl type nail polish
Mischievous mint nail polish


----------



## lyse

patina, rice paper, amber lights and twinks eyeshadows


----------



## caley

all that glitters eyeshadow

melba powder blush

ravishing cremesheen lipstick

deelight and partial to pink cremesheen lipglass


----------



## bagshopr

I have Little Girl Type nail polish, which I find surprisingly flattering!  My skin is fair and cool toned.  
I also bought I Love You lip gloss and I love it, too!  It plumps my lips and gives them a nice shiny, nude look.


----------



## hyacinthus

Full Speed Sheen Supreme lipstick


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Ladies are there any coupon codes right now for Mac.com? Tia!


----------



## ipudgybear

MAC 187 brush


----------



## Lady Stardust

I am SO happy!  I've been checking the Mac site pretty consistently to see if the Mighty Aphrodite blush from the Wonder Woman collection was ever going to be back in stock since it's honestly my favorite color for blush ever and as soon as I got it I wanted a back up but it had already sold out.  Well just when I had given up hope and thought it would be gone forever- IT'S BACK IN STOCK!!! My obsessive checking paid off!  So glad to have a back up of it now


----------



## hyacinthus

Lady Stardust said:


> I am SO happy!  I've been checking the Mac site pretty consistently to see if the Mighty Aphrodite blush from the Wonder Woman collection was ever going to be back in stock since it's honestly my favorite color for blush ever and as soon as I got it I wanted a back up but it had already sold out.  Well just when I had given up hope and thought it would be gone forever- IT'S BACK IN STOCK!!! My obsessive checking paid off!  So glad to have a back up of it now



I know! I ordered last night in a frenzy as I just missed out on it when the collection was live. I can't wait to get it. 

Only thing is, I woke up this morning and realized they're offering free shipping today. D'oh.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Does anyone think they will come out with a blank palette that fits the larger eyeshadows (like the Mega Metal Shadows and the new mineral shadows that are coming out this summer)?????


----------



## Lady Stardust

hyacinthus said:


> I know! I ordered last night in a frenzy as I just missed out on it when the collection was live. I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Only thing is, I woke up this morning and realized they're offering free shipping today. D'oh.


  It's a fantastic color, it goes so well with my skintone I love it.  While I was checking the site I've also been trying to find dupes just in case I wouldn't be able to get a back up lol now I don't have to!


----------



## COACHCUTIE83

I picked up the SPF Primer, Soft Ochre Paint Pot, 15 shadow palette, and five eye shadows (Shroom, Amber Lights, Twinks, Down Brown, Satellite Dreams).  I need to quickly find another hobby...but I LOVE MAC way too much!


----------



## NemoAndChula

I just ordered MAC Prep And Prime Vibrancy PRIMER for eyes.

I wanted to get feedback on this product from other members, but I didn't pull up anything on a search. (I must have done it wrong.)

Please tell me which thread and posts discuss this product if you happen to know.
If one doesn't exist, just tell me if you were happy with the product or if you have any special suggestions on proper application.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Studio Fix Fluid NC30


----------



## declaredbeauty

got my first MAC Brush in 219 and Select Sheer Loose Powder in NC45


----------



## mcb100

hi everyone! just purchased:
      Mac lipstick in Fleshpot (was my fav lipstick. i had it and lost it. i could kick myself now.)
      Mac mineralize blush in Giggly
      Mac cremesheen gloss in Boy Bait
      Mac for playboy glitter cream in Playmate Pink
      Mac lipglass in Cha Cha
      Mac 217 blending brush
Also got Coastal Scents 26 Shadow and Blush Combo Palette


----------



## Cheryl

Today I ordered from the new Fashionflower collection

Lipgelée -Budding Beauty
Lipgelée -Now In Season
Beauty Powder -Alpha Girl

Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My recent purchases are:

Mlle Lipstick
Summer Shower Lipstick
227 Large Fluff Brush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mysweetaudrina said:


> Does anyone think they will come out with a blank palette that fits the larger eyeshadows (like the Mega Metal Shadows and the new mineral shadows that are coming out this summer)?????


 

I would say no because they would have to sell the larger pan refills too. But, I think it would be a great idea!


----------



## mrs moulds

Freshwater, Steamy eyeshadows, Peach blush and Up the Amp lipstick.


----------



## BagloverBurr

it'sanaddiction said:


> I would say no because they would have to sell the larger pan refills too. But, I think it would be a great idea!



but you could always get a Z palette or something to depot them


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought rice paper, and the blueish lipstick from fashion flower collection


----------



## caley

Finally got Fashion Flower stuff!

Beauty Powder in Alpha Girl and Light Sunshine
e/s:
Groundcover
Bows & Curtseys
Lucky Green
Free to Be
Stars n' Rockets

Ever Hip l/s

219 Brush

Concealer


----------



## sansandy

Went to Surf Baby launch event yesterday and brought home

Hanging Loose 
Saffron
Glided White
Brave (B2M)

The MA told me Fashion Flower will not be available here. That really sucks because I love Ever Hip and am almost finishing the one I got from Liberty of London!


----------



## NemoAndChula

The lip conditioner in ...the stick form, the pot form, and in the tube. Bought all 3 to have at home and in the handbag. Can't get enough!


----------



## michelle779

sorry wrong thread


----------



## d-girl1011

Speak louder l/s - working my way up to wearing likable


----------



## Beenie

d-girl1011 said:


> Speak louder l/s - working my way up to wearing likable


 
Love Lickable!!!


----------



## ang3lina33

Just went crazy at the mall today...major haul...

Got alotta MAC goodies tho 











3 Mascaras: Diorshow, BadGal, and Buxom Lash
*MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in NC30
MAC Frost Lipstick in Angel
MAC Cremesheen Lipstick in Creme Cup
MAC 187 Brush
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack*
L'Occitane Rice Ultra-Matte Face Fluid
L'Occitane Rice Clarifying face mask
L'Occitane Rice Foaming Cleanser
Ole Henriksen UV SPF Moisturizer (it's a new spf 50 Moisturizer and it's so light!! I love it!)
Per-fekt Skin perfecting Gel in Radiant
Per-fekt Eye perfection gel (instantly brightens eyes)
Per-fekt Cheek perfecting gel (used as bronzer all over face as well)
Rosebud Lip Balm
Smashbox Photo Finish Color Correcting Primer in Adjust (green primer for my rosy red cheeks)
Redeemed 100 out of my 4,500 Points on a DDF Ultra-lite moisturizer (not that I need anymore moisturizer)


----------



## JuneHawk

Eyeshadows in Knight Divine, Idol Eyes, Filament and Rice Paper.  239 brush.


----------



## caley

Zoom Lash Mascaras in Plum Reserve and Green is Green

Big Bounce Eyeshadow in Trophy


----------



## lavenderspice

Sweetie Lipstick
Pink Swoon Blush


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Growing Trend lipstick 

Love it! My fav nude behind Myth!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

MAC pigment in *Melon* that was on backorder.  I love it's versatility and have used it on my eyes, cheeks, and lips.


----------



## NoSnowHere

lavenderspice said:


> Sweetie Lipstick
> Pink Swoon Blush


 Love Sweetie, one of my faves!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mlle & Summer Shower Lipstick - 227 Brush (I don't know how I lived without this brush!)





Found this at the CCO So Bad Lipglass from the Dare To Wear Collection


----------



## nicci404

Cremeblend Blush - So Sweet, So Easy
Cremesheen glass - Over Indulgence
Cream Colour Base - Luna


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I finally bought sketch e/s


----------



## tremorviolet

I just ordered Play Time and Summer Shower l/s from Nordstrom.  I was shocked to see Play Time still on the website; I thought it was sold out everywhere.  Fingers crossed that it actually ships.


----------



## lantana19

Groundcover E/S and finally got Club E/S!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

talldrnkofwater said:


> I finally bought sketch e/s



One of my favorites.


----------



## gre8dane

JuneHawk said:


> Eyeshadows in *Knight Divine*, Idol Eyes, Filament and Rice Paper. 239 brush.


 


talldrnkofwater said:


> I finally bought *sketch* e/s


 
LOVE KD & Sketch!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I thought this was so cute and cool for all the MAC lovers out there. Its a MAC Cake!


----------



## lyse

Deep Truth eye shadow
Lingering eyebrow pencil (love how tiny this is)
Boldly Bare lip pencil
Honeylove lipstick
Boy Bail Cremesheen Glass


----------



## BagloverBurr

super cute cake!


----------



## Beenie

ilovenicebags said:


> I thought this was so cute and cool for all the MAC lovers out there. Its a MAC Cake!


 
Was that your cake? I LOVE IT!!!

FYI, my bday is Tuesday, if anyone wants to make me one of those . I actually despise cake (and most sweets) so if you gift it to me, you can actually eat the thing .


----------



## mrs moulds

ilovenicebags said:


> I thought this was so cute and cool for all the MAC lovers out there. Its a MAC Cake!


 
What a cute cake!


----------



## caley

239 brush
Macroviolet fluidline
Prep + Prime Vibrancy Eye


----------



## MrsTGreen

Brush Cleaner & High Tea lipstick
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## gre8dane

^ I LOVE High Tea!!!


----------



## hyacinthus

Went to a Surf Baby preview today and picked up:

Hibiscus lipstick
Krazy Kahuna lipglass
Blue Noon eye pencil

I need a backup of Hibiscus NOW. It's gorgeous!


----------



## gwendolen

WOOP just ordered MAC's Packed to Go set of black eyeliners.


----------



## nicci404

http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/5977/17377/Prep-Prime-BB-Beauty-Balm-SPF-35/index.tmpl

I want to try this!


----------



## pond23

^ Me too! I've been reading so many rave reviews of beauty balms on several beauty blogs. I want to try one.


----------



## lyse

vanilla pigment
tan pigment
goldmine eyeshadow
carbon eyeshadow
hug me lipstick (returned honeylove which was a nice colour just too matte)


----------



## caley

mineralize eyeshadow duos in:
mix & switch
sage & wisdom
thunder & rain
pretty & prim


----------



## mysweetaudrina

nicci404 said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/5977/17377/Prep-Prime-BB-Beauty-Balm-SPF-35/index.tmpl
> 
> I want to try this!


 

So is this a tinted face primer?  I'm confused....


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the Lip Conditioner stick SPF 15?


----------



## BagloverBurr

surf baby is up, you just have to look under the categories.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Ughhhhhh I was checking all day yesterday of course it launched when I finally went to bed and now Hibiscus is sold out   I thought no one wore color bc everyone's so hopped up on nudes...


----------



## BagloverBurr

boo!


----------



## knics33

^Ugh! I am so annoyed with MAC... so much is already sold out. I think I am just going to check out my store/counter and go from there.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC brush 134, B2M Brule e/s, and a mineralized e/s in Sage/Wisdom for sis. I have a couple of questions and I'm unsure where to post them since this thread is for purchases only, could someone direct me where to post those please, Thanks!


----------



## mysweetaudrina

I ordered last night and got:

Hibiscus l/s
Bust Out l/s
Strange Potion l/g


----------



## BagloverBurr

pupeluv said:


> MAC brush 134, B2M Brule e/s, and a mineralized e/s in Sage/Wisdom for sis. I have a couple of questions and I'm unsure where to post them since this thread is for purchases only, could someone direct me where to post those please, Thanks!



You could post here since we check it often or search MAC, i think theres a MAC lovers thread


----------



## pupeluv

^^^Thanks for replying, I'm sure you guys will know the answers to these. When you B2M for an e/s aren't they suppose to mark it or something?, I either read it or saw a video mentioning that...or so I thought, but anytime I've ever B2M for an e/s its never been marked (not that that is a bad thing)...maybe I'm just going crazy and just thought that. #2- Why do they check if I'm in their computer system when I check out? The only thing I could think of was for maybe a F&F thing. TIA!


----------



## Lady Stardust

From Surf Baby I picked up Bust Out lipstick, Strange Potion lipglass, Lush Light Bronze careblend powder, Gilded White Powerpoint Pencil, and Blue Noon Powerpoint Pencil.  Honestly though, I'm not even really excited for any of this now bc I wanted Hibiscus so badly (we all have our things, mine is red lipstick! lol)  The blush too but not as much as the lipstick.  Now begins the hunt for it...  I hope the website gets it back in stock, sometimes they restock sell outs but a lot of times they don't, I never figured out why


----------



## flwrgirl

Wow, that sold out fast. I was really looking forward to purchasing the blue e/s. I have nothing similar. Also wanted the pigments.


----------



## nikaay

tonight i ordered hibiscus and the sun blonde eyeshadow...on the canadian mac site nothing seems to be sold out yet...weird


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I just tried to order from the Canadian site to see if it would go through but nope it said (for Hibiscus and the My Paradise blush) "these are sold out in your country and have been removed from your cart"...yeah I know they're sold out here, Mac, hence why I tried a different country's site!  Blugh.  I will get that lipstick and I will wear it this summer if it's the last thing I do! lol


----------



## mrs moulds

Up the Amp, Creme Cup (spares ) and Vegas Volt.


----------



## awhitney

Nordstrom's have the entire collection online!(They have Hibiscus L/S!)  I think I'm going to order the My Paradise blush! 



Lady Stardust said:


> Ughhhhhh I was checking all day yesterday of course it launched when I finally went to bed and now Hibiscus is sold out  I thought no one wore color bc everyone's so hopped up on nudes...


----------



## Lady Stardust

awhitney said:


> Nordstrom's have the entire collection online!(They have Hibiscus L/S!)  I think I'm going to order the My Paradise blush!


  Thank you so much!  I was also checking Nordstrom and Macy's all last night (I'm a night person I go to bed very, very late) it seems everything's coming up early in the mornings this week lol.  Picked up Hibiscus and My Paradise


----------



## lyse

So happy for you Lady Stardust.


----------



## soda-pop

While at Nordstrom yesterday, I picked up Biker Blue and Frayed To Order nail polishes. I had skipped the Jeanuis collection earlier, but once I saw the polishes up close yesterday I had to have them.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks *lyse*! Did anyone else who ordered from the Mac site get their items insanely fast?  I get Mac site orders usually in 2 days tops but I ordered my Surf Baby stuff just yesterday and it was here 11am this morning! (minus the Gilded White eye pencil it's on backorder)


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! That is super fast! I live on the West Coast, so hardly anything every arrives that quickly.


----------



## awhitney

So excited for you! Both Hibiscus and My Paradise are both gone from nordies now! I shouldnt have waited to get My Paradise!



Lady Stardust said:


> Thank you so much!  I was also checking Nordstrom and Macy's all last night (I'm a night person I go to bed very, very late) it seems everything's coming up early in the mornings this week lol. Picked up Hibiscus and My Paradise


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I saw they both sold out there too!  Maybe I'm weird but I always check to see what sells out even after I buy something it helps give me an idea of what to always get my hands on with new collections like what people tend to buy.  I really didn't see Hibiscus being the big hit of the collection, the blush I knew 100% would be a sell out but the lipstick threw me!


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up Hibiscus l/s (and a back up) and Strange Potion l/g.


----------



## lostnexposed

finally bought the 187 brush


----------



## Blondee178

I picked up Hepcat & Steamy e/s and brush cleaner. 

What I didn't realize was that I have no space in my pan so I will need to buy another one...which is very dangerous for my wallet!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Couldn't help myself, I ordered the Ocean Dip nail polish and the Surf the Ocean pigment stack.  I just really really liked the Surf Baby collection lol :shame:


----------



## lavenderspice

Ordered the Good Lovin Lipglass


----------



## PrincessShan

I stalked Macys.com to get Hibiscus. It was sold out at 5 am EST on MAC's site when I ordered Saffron and Sun Blonde e/s!

I'm happy. Cannot wait for the Semi-Precious eyeshadows, though


----------



## lyse

I am checking daily to see if any beauty blogger has pictures of Semi-precious. I can't wait.


----------



## gre8dane

lyse said:


> I am checking daily to see if any beauty blogger has pictures of Semi-precious. I can't wait.


 
Pictures here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174561/mac-semi-precious-july-2011

http://princessebeudy.fr/2011/05/mac-semi-precious-collection-other-stuffs/


----------



## Lady Stardust

I was really excited for Semi Precious when I heard the concept but I've kind of lost my excitement a bit.  I'm probably going to pick up 2 or 3 shadows and I'm waiting to see all the lipsticks.  I prefer the bigger main collections, the smaller specialty ones (the ones where it's like 80% an eyeshadow launch or 80% blushes etc) just never really do it for me


----------



## lyse

Thank you gre8dane!!


----------



## missgiannina

i got a couple of things from the surf baby! collection

i got ocean dip nail polish
mocha and habiscus lipstick
the surf usa eyeshadow
both stacked pigments
and the cheek powder

im going back for the purple lip stick!!!!


----------



## Rondafaye

I hadn't bought a lot of MAC lately, but I went a bit nuts this week: Lipstick in Russian Red, MAC Red, Hibiscus, Viva Glam V, Bare Again and Gotta Dash. 

I also have an order that shipped today with lipsticks in Ruby Woo, Lustering, Speed Dial and Honey Rose, as well as the new Beauty Balm.


----------



## alliemia

I got the new surf line white liner, but it did not work well for me this morning. I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## notoriousliz

I got Surf USA and Swell Baby eyeshadows, and Good Lovin lipglass


----------



## lieu12

Ordered Satin taupe And pink freeze eyeshadow


----------



## caley

I also went and got the new Surf Baby collection! 

Surf USA and Swell Baby eyeshadows
Hibiscus, Bust Out, and Mocha lipsticks
My Paradise blush
Good Lovin and Strange Potion lipglass


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got hibicus lipstick and woodwinked eyeshadow


----------



## lyse

electra eyeshadow -- love this colour but am not sure how to wear it  

waveline fluidline


----------



## tremorviolet

I ordered Sun Blonde e/s and Bust Out l/s from Surf Baby.  I love Sun Blonde, it's a very unique yellow but I'm disappointed in Bust Out.  I loved the swatches I'd seen but it looks very dark on me and pulls very purple.


----------



## nicci404

this is pretty cool...coming out June 21st. 

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...mac-evolution-revolution-lipglass/#more-81912

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bloggers-obsession-creation-of-jealousy-wakes-eyeshadow


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I love the lipglasses! I'll definitely be getting some of those!  I don't use Mac eyeshadows though unfortunately, they don't seem to work on me or don't work to my satisfaction anyway


----------



## notoriousliz

I read about the blogger collection today too! I need the green eyeshadow and the red lipglass!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> this is pretty cool...coming out June 21st.
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...mac-evolution-revolution-lipglass/#more-81912
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bloggers-obsession-creation-of-jealousy-wakes-eyeshadow



That is by far one of the coolest things I have read about in a long time. Congrats to them!


----------



## gre8dane

nicci404 said:


> this is pretty cool...coming out June 21st.
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...mac-evolution-revolution-lipglass/#more-81912
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bloggers-obsession-creation-of-jealousy-wakes-eyeshadow


 
I absolutely LOVE this concept!!!  Given the influence bloggers have on first impressions of a line, I love that MAC gave them this opportunity!  

Now I'd like MAC to invite some regular MAC-lovers, the "at home" MUAs with no youtube channel or blog to Toronto to do the same.  I volunteer myself since I've been wearing MAC for 20 years! 

ETA: Click the name to read about each bloggers' experience:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174879/mac-bloggers-obsessions-june-2011


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Hibiscus lipstick and My Paradise blush arrived today from Nordstrom and I'm in love with Hibiscus but I'm a little worried about My Paradise.  I didn't do my make up for the day yet but I swatched it and it's looking a bit orange-y on me.  I'm very pale so a lot of things show up almost exactly true to pan color on me (which can sometimes look silly lol)  I've never used Mac foundations so I have no idea what my Mac shade is but I'd say I'm probably a 15 (maybe a 20 but I think more like a 15) with pink undertones


----------



## caley

I'm super excited for the Blogger's Obsessions collection. I want ALL OF IT! LOL


----------



## chinkee21

A couple swatches can be viewed here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/175414/mac-bloggers-obsessions-june-2011

Evolution Revolution gloss is a disappointment.

I look forward to: 

Sonoran Rain gloss
Jealousy Wakes e/s
Caqui gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

Studio Sculpt Concealer NC30
Viva Glam V


----------



## Lady Stardust

^^ I'm excited for Evolution Revolution! I love peachy pink glosses though lol


----------



## karester

I got Hibiscus! Yay! Also got Surf USA, Blue Noon and Gilded White.

I was actually able to get a backup of Hibiscus as well, had to go to two stores, but I got it.  Could've gotten it the first place I went to, but the lady already at the counter (she was getting ready to purchase her things) heard me ask about it and when the MUA said there was only two left, her eyes widened and said "Ooh, I'll take that!" without even seeing the lipstick.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Ew I'd be a bit annoyed too, you got there first and who says you only wanted one? A lot of people buy multiples, but I guess she just assumed.  But at least you got it!


----------



## d-girl1011

ES: Passionate and ricepaper


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just ordered a back up of Hibiscus!    So glad I got another one, I'm really loving this lipstick lol.  Dillard's has it in stock if anyone's hunting it


----------



## notoriousliz

I'm MAC hungry right now! I'm so ready for the bloggers collection as well as Semi Precious!


----------



## susu1978

bought me some cruches pigments from MAC surf collection


----------



## MrsTGreen

Prep & Prim Transparent Finishing Powder


----------



## notoriousliz

Naked Lunch eyeshadow and Rags to Riches dazzleglass


----------



## penelope tree

karester said:


> I got Hibiscus! Yay! Also got Surf USA, Blue Noon and Gilded White.
> 
> I was actually able to get a backup of Hibiscus as well, had to go to two stores, but I got it.  Could've gotten it the first place I went to, but the lady already at the counter (she was getting ready to purchase her things) heard me ask about it and when the MUA said there was only two left, her eyes widened and said "Ooh, I'll take that!" without even seeing the lipstick.



thats very funny and annoying!


----------



## karester

I am loving the Gilded White eyeliner!  Wore it to work two days and it lasted 8 hours with little to no fading.  Even my coworkers noticed it and asked how I got it to stay the whole shift.


----------



## penelope tree

MrsTGreen said:


> Prep & Prim Transparent Finishing Powder




what's this like?

the blogger collection isn't coming out in the uk it seems.


----------



## Hielostar

First MAC purchases in a while:

Plum Dressing e/s
Gleam l/s


----------



## MrsTGreen

penelope tree said:


> what's this like?
> 
> the blogger collection isn't coming out in the uk it seems.



It's like the MUFE HD translucent powder.


----------



## nastasja

Here is a free shipping code for online. It's one-time use only and I'm not going to be using it. Exp 6/25

*MACGBNF2*


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Star Nova & Morning Glory lusterglasses


----------



## lyse

I've never tried those NoSnowHere but online they look gorgeous


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ lustreglass is my fave. Morning glory is a cool toned pink and star nova is plum w a goldy shimmer. Both sheer.


----------



## hyacinthus

Eyeshadow: Sun Blonde and Surf USA
Lipstick: Twig

It's a good thing I decided to stop by my local MAC counter today, as I was told Surf USA was OOS two days ago. I picked up Twig as I'm still mourning the loss of Mehr and kept reading that this was a dupe, just with a different finish.


----------



## notoriousliz

Picked up a backup of Surf USA before they're all gone


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC red lipstick


----------



## jensrn

Just got my first MAC palette with these colors:

Jest
All that Glitters
Expensive Pink
Cranberry
Humid
Sumptuous Olive
Steamy
Deep Truth
Trax
Woodwinked
Twinks
Satin Taupe
Knight Divine
Amber Lights
Antiqued

OMG I am so excited. MAC shadows are so nice. I already want another palette!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

the blog collection comes out on tuesday right?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## pmburk

I stopped at the MAC counter last night and picked up the tinted liquid lip balm from the Surf Baby collection. I got the pink tint. Love it! It conditions like a balm, but adds just enough color & shine to look "done."


----------



## JA_UK

jensrn said:


> Just got my first MAC palette with these colors:
> 
> Jest
> All that Glitters
> Expensive Pink
> Cranberry
> Humid
> Sumptuous Olive
> Steamy
> Deep Truth
> Trax
> Woodwinked
> Twinks
> Satin Taupe
> Knight Divine
> Amber Lights
> Antiqued
> 
> OMG I am so excited. MAC shadows are so nice. I already want another palette!!


 
Thats  a nice haul you got there!
You should check out their pigments and the new big bounce eyeshadows 

Yesterday I got
 MAC Surf Baby Crushed Metallic Pigment in Summer Stash
 MAC Fix+
 MAC #224 Tapered Blending Brush
 MAC Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in Smokey Heir


----------



## notoriousliz

BagloverBurr said:


> the blog collection comes out on tuesday right?



Yes it does! I'm so excited! Jealousy Wakes and Sonoran Rain, come to Mama!


----------



## gre8dane

BagloverBurr said:


> the blog collection comes out on tuesday right?


 


notoriousliz said:


> Yes it does! I'm so excited! Jealousy Wakes and Sonoran Rain, come to Mama!


 
The eyeshadows & lipglasses are up now.  You have to look for them under their category, it's not up as a collection yet.  I just placed my order & hoping it is processed!


----------



## caley

I'm glad I saw your post gr8dane! I just put in my order too.


----------



## notoriousliz

My babies are coming home to Mama! OK, now I need to be seriously on a ban for a while.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I put what I wanted from the Blogger collection in my cart then when I went to checkout it all said "removed" and now they all say "Coming Soon"


----------



## BagloverBurr

put in my order last night, and now it says pending, and the colors are still coming soon, so I hope I dont have to re submit my order.


----------



## gre8dane

I just cannot believe MAC does not have this collection up yet!  It's 21 June and they know these ladies have a following.  People are going to buy just to support them so MAC should have been ready for the online onslaught!  I BETTER get the stuff I ordered last night!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ I called CS and they said if you placed an order you will receive it. I am waiting for it to reappear so I can order something else muhahahah


----------



## sophiae

BagloverBurr said:


> the blog collection comes out on tuesday right?



OMG what's going to be in the blogger collection?  I'm on a huge cosmetics overhaul/kick right now lol.


----------



## sophiae

sophiae said:


> OMG what's going to be in the blogger collection?  I'm on a huge cosmetics overhaul/kick right now lol.



Ha!  Never mind...  Found it!  

Awesome colors.  I'm really liking the Caqui lip glass!


----------



## BagloverBurr

sophiae said:


> OMG what's going to be in the blogger collection?  I'm on a huge cosmetics overhaul/kick right now lol.



4 eye shadows and 5 glosses. You can see them on MAC site right now under limited editions on the shadow and gloss pages, but they aren't up for sale yet


----------



## sophiae

BagloverBurr said:


> 4 eye shadows and 5 glosses. You can see them on MAC site right now under limited editions on the shadow and gloss pages, but they aren't up for sale yet



Thanks!  Caqui and Sonoran Rain are my favorites so far.  Is there any indication of how long they'll be available?


----------



## gre8dane

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ I called CS and they said if you placed an order you will receive it. I am waiting for it to reappear so I can order something else muhahahah


 
Thank you!    I really want my stuff!  I only ordered Jealousy Wakes, Hocus Pocus & 2x Evolution Revolution.  MAC needs to re-look at their online launches.  This is not the first time, but now they have missed a day almost.  I'd really love to know what the problem is!



sophiae said:


> Thanks! Caqui and Sonoran Rain are my favorites so far. Is there any indication of how long they'll be available?


 
Not sure how long, but the two l/g you want seem to be popular choices along with All My Purple Life given the buzz on the different makeup blogs.


----------



## Bethc

They are up now!


----------



## BagloverBurr

and now they disappeared. wtf...


----------



## sophiae

gre8dane said:


> Not sure how long, but the two l/g you want seem to be popular choices along with All My Purple Life given the buzz on the different makeup blogs.



Eek!  Hopefully they'll last until next week.  I placed myself on a two-week ban on cosmetics, since I've been buying lots of new things and haven't had the chance to use them yet. >_<


----------



## Lady Stardust

Whooooo what an ordeal! lol I was checking literally all night (I go to bed usually around 7am in the summer and when I don't have school, I'm extremely nocturnal) and can't believe it only just posted like now, I don't understand why things don't launch at 12am.  Officially the release day, launch it.  

Picked up Evolution Revolution, Sonoran Rain and Jealousy Wakes (I don't like Mac shadows but I love this color and it looks decent in swatches so I'm giving it a shot)


----------



## Bethc

It looks like it's gone now?  I did get an email confirmation, so here's hoping!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I got an email too so it should all be good.  But really what on earth is going on with this launch?! lol  This isn't the collection to be being confusing with since it's only on their site, I'm sure a lot of people are scrambling to stay on top of it before things quickly appear and then sell out


----------



## Bethc

They seem to be back up now...


----------



## BagloverBurr

alrighty, they are back up, I called customer service twice (like a stalker) and she said your orders were received the website is just having glitches. 

She said my order from last night is shipping out today! woohooo


----------



## Bethc

Apparently, they didn't expect 1 million hits at once...


----------



## pupeluv

I placed my order earlier and got Hocus Pocus<for me and Jealousy Wakes<for sis.


----------



## d-girl1011

Hush e/s


----------



## BagloverBurr

Still no shipping notification, but CS assured me my orders were filled, I hate waiting haha


----------



## sophiae

A bit random, but I bought a new LiquidLast eyeliner yesterday and noticed that the consistency is really thick.  I don't remember my last one being quite as thick until it had been used several times, but I could be wrong.  It also seems to take quite a while to dry (due to the consistency).  Anyone have any idea whether the one I got might be a dud?


----------



## Talinder

Do you think the whole collection will sell out before it's scheduled end date? I ordered a few colors initially, but I'm wondering if I should pick them all up before they're gone.


----------



## BagloverBurr

The eye shadows werent showing up earlier for me, so since my 2nd order hasnt shipped i am worried. This is the most stressful thing ever


----------



## Bethc

Everything came today..  I'm so glad I ordered all 9 pieces!  The e/s are just gorgeous, I haven't opened the l/g yet.


----------



## J`adore LV

Y'all are so lucky for being able to order the Bloggers' Collection!  Jealousy Wakes and Hocus Pocus eyeshadows are sold out on the Canadian website!  Grrr!  I was doing a "live chat" with a MUA and she said that she has no news on whether they will get more stock.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got my first shipping notice, I wish both of them would ship, does MAC deliver on Saturdays?


----------



## notoriousliz

Bethc said:


> Everything came today..  I'm so glad I ordered all 9 pieces!  The e/s are just gorgeous, I haven't opened the l/g yet.



Wow you got them already? That's amazing!


----------



## Bethc

notoriousliz said:


> Wow you got them already? That's amazing!



Yep, overnight for $10, I hate to wait... I'm sitting here with the MAC box and Chanel fall all over my bed, I need to get this cleaned up before DH comes home!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Bethc said:


> Yep, overnight for $10, I hate to wait... I'm sitting here with the MAC box and Chanel fall all over my bed, I need to get this cleaned up before DH comes home!


  lol boy do I know that scenario!! lol except with my mom   I just made a Chanel Fall order too


----------



## caley

I'm wondering if I should do a backup of JW. I've never pondered that before since I only wear makeup on the weekends lol.


----------



## Bethc

At this point JW is showing as sold out, it's rhe only one.  I'm loving Hocus Pocus and Parisian Skies too!  

They are supposed to run as an LE for 6 weeks, so maybe it will come back.


----------



## sophiae

For those that ordered the lip glasses, how pigmented are they?  Are they sheer with some color and shine, or are they heavily pigmented with shine?


----------



## PrincessShan

Ugh, I'm on a tear.

I got JW and PS -- should be here tomorrow, but now I think I want both of the other eyeshadows AND Sonoran Rain.

That's not to mention that I want Alpha Girl BP and Naked Paris l/s ...


----------



## BagloverBurr

PrincessShan said:


> Ugh, I'm on a tear.
> 
> I got JW and PS -- should be here tomorrow, but now I think I want both of the other eyeshadows AND Sonoran Rain.
> 
> That's not to mention that I want Alpha Girl BP and Naked Paris l/s ...



I ordered Caqui and Sonoran rain, but i keep thinking I need Nitro's red gloss..I have been into reds lately. 

I always have MAC in my cart, just try to resist the checkout button


----------



## Lady Stardust

BagloverBurr said:


> I ordered Caqui and Sonoran rain, but i keep thinking I need Nitro's red gloss..I have been into reds lately.
> 
> I always have MAC in my cart, just try to resist the checkout button


  I still kind of want the Nitro red too (I'm a big red wearer and blue reds like that are amazing on me) but I'm trying to be good, I also think it's pretty similar to the Wonder Woman lipglass so I don't really need it lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BagloverBurr said:


> I got my first shipping notice, I wish both of them would ship, does MAC deliver on Saturdays?


 
No, they ship UPS.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I ordered Sparkly Neely, Sparkle - it's the only shade I thought would work for me. The blogger that created it suggested trying it as a liner too.


----------



## BagloverBurr

it'sanaddiction said:


> No, they ship UPS.



LAME  I am probably going to miss them on Friday, so I will have to wait till Monday for delivery.


----------



## sophiae

Just ordered Sonoran Rain and Nitrolicious.  Hope they don't look too bright/bold on me!


----------



## penelope tree

I entered the competition to win JW on Temptalia for non US peeps. I haven't had an email from them so I guess I didn't win.


----------



## Tahitian Moon

I ordered 2 tubes of All of My Purple Life.  I can't wait for it to arrive.  I am a huge Afrobella fan, and she looks amazing on the shots posted on her site.  We have similar coloring so I'm hoping it'll be my sexy summer treat.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus


----------



## nwhite

pupeluv said:


> MAC Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus



Good choices


----------



## MrsTGreen

pupeluv said:


> MAC Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus



Gorgeous colors.


----------



## BagloverBurr

pupeluv said:


> MAC Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus



I got them too, super pretty! I was scared that Hocus Pocus was to close to smoke and diamonds, but its not, its totally different!


----------



## notoriousliz

I got Jealousy Wakes, soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Beenie

I am not sure if this is the right place for MAC chat too but I was wondering if anyone has a good recommendation for a blush to go with Swish e/s. I feel like my pinks are too dark/red-toned to go well with the light pink of Swish.  I am NW 35+ for reference (very tan) and my fave MAC blush is Fleur Power, which is so wrong for Swish.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Blending Sponge and Sparkle Neely, Sparkle Eyeshadow. The sparkle in the shadow just disappears when on, and I'm happy about that!


----------



## gre8dane

Hocus Pocus is so so so pretty!  I don't do back ups of eyeshadows, but I wish I could get another of HP.  Jealousy Wakes is showing a lot of teal on me rather than green.  I really don't need another green so I'm fine with it since I need a teal-like color anyway.


----------



## caley

My Bloggers' Obsessions order came:
Jealousy Wakes
Hocus Pocus
All of My Purple Life
Nitro:licious 2046
Sonoran Rain
Evolution Revolution

and at the counter today...
Vex
Mulch
Magenta lip liner


----------



## i<3handbags

My Blogger's Obsessions order comes tomorrow, w00t!!

3 of Jealousy Wakes
1 Hocus Pocus
1 Nitro:licious2046

Yesterday I finally got around to getting some Blacktrack fluidline to try out.


----------



## Talinder

I didn't realize All of My Purple Life was sold out. Now I kinda wish I had ordered another even though I haven't bothered to try any of the items I ordered. Got All of my Purple Life, Jealousy Wakes, Sonoran Rain, & Dark Blot Powder. Also regretting leaving Hocus Pocus behind.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I finally received my Bloggers stuff!  Can't wait to try the lipglasses


----------



## pghgirl777

Nothing too exciting, but I got:

Naked pigment
All that glitters e/s
cranberry e/s
sable e/s
texture e/s
expensive pink e/s
revealing lipglass
viva glam gaga lipglass
pop mode lipglass
viva glam vi lipglass

Any recommendations for some bold colors to go with the above??


----------



## MrsTGreen

While I was at Nordstrom the other day attending a MAC master class(had a blast!!), I got a few item.....
MAC Strobe Liquid(First time trying this and feel in love)
Surf Baby Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Tan-Tint
Blanc Type eyeshadow
Soft Brown eyeshadow


----------



## pghgirl777

Because I was bored at work today and felt the need for some retail therapy, I ordered:

vanilla pigment
sparkle neely, sparkle e/s
scene e/s
tinted moisturizer medium dark
blitz & glitz fluidline
lovechild lipglass
prrr lipglass


----------



## karester

Bad Fairy nail polish
The Faerie Glen lipstick x2 
Laugh A Lot lipstick
Strange Potion lipglass


----------



## lyse

soft brown eyeshadow
nice buzz plushglass
ultra darling sheen supreme lipstick
indianwood paint pot


----------



## bag_krazy

Picked up MAC Coppering e/s yest


----------



## lyse

bag-krazy I was just looking at that yesterday. I am a bit nervous to try it, I'm NW20 with blue eyes, but the colour is fabulous.

Would you mind sharing how you are going to wear it?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

picked up Surf Baby l/s in Naturally Eccentric, e/s in Soft Brown and Quarry


----------



## bag_krazy

lyse said:


> bag-krazy I was just looking at that yesterday. I am a bit nervous to try it, I'm NW20 with blue eyes, but the colour is fabulous.
> 
> Would you mind sharing how you are going to wear it?



Hi lyse! I plan to wear it  it alone; the MAC SA suggested that it will look best that way. HTH!


----------



## nikaay

lyse said:


> bag-krazy I was just looking at that yesterday. I am a bit nervous to try it, I'm NW20 with blue eyes, but the colour is fabulous.
> 
> Would you mind sharing how you are going to wear it?



i'm NW20 and have blue eyes too, and i love using coppering as a crease colour. it works with so many different neutrals, even with colours like dalliance


----------



## Alba109

MrsTGreen said:


> While I was at Nordstrom the other day attending a MAC master class(had a blast!!), I got a few item.....
> MAC Strobe Liquid(First time trying this and feel in love)
> Surf Baby Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Tan-Tint
> Blanc Type eyeshadow
> Soft Brown eyeshadow


I want that sheenstick so bad!! How are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## pmburk

Picked up the 150 brush yesterday!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The mineralize collection is online (you have to look under lipsticks, blush etc). I found a *free shipping* code - Precious - but I didn't try it since I spent over $50 

I ordered:

Gem Of Roses Lipstick
Feeling Flush Mineralize Blush
#128 Cheek Brush


----------



## lyse

I pre-ordered Gem of Roses from my MAC counter -- they were sold out on-line already this morning


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^MAC drives me nuts, why can't they make enough lipstick to go around? Every collection there is always one or two lippies that sell out!


----------



## Lady Stardust

If I get anything from Semi Precious it'll be Gem of Roses and I'm not even in a rush for it.  If some are left when I feel like it, great lol.  I really don't like anything else.  This collection just didn't do it for me


----------



## pond23

^ I agree. Gem of Roses is the only standout in my opinion.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Alba109 said:


> I want that sheenstick so bad!! How are you enjoying it so far?


 
It's AMAZING!! It's the first time for me using a creme product like that. I was using a powder bronzer but it kept looking blotchy on my skin. The SA was telling me because I'm really oily right now because of summer(I'm generally combo skin most of the time) that the powder was seperating. She told me to use a creme bronzer, set it with powder, and but a blush on top and it would last all day and not look blotchy. She was soooooo right. I've used it everyday since I got it!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Recent MAC purchases...

Woodwinked eyeshadow
Deep Truth eyeshadow


----------



## Alba109

MrsTGreen said:


> It's AMAZING!! It's the first time for me using a creme product like that. I was using a powder bronzer but it kept looking blotchy on my skin. The SA was telling me because I'm really oily right now because of summer(I'm generally combo skin most of the time) that the powder was seperating. She told me to use a creme bronzer, set it with powder, and but a blush on top and it would last all day and not look blotchy. She was soooooo right. I've used it everyday since I got it!!!


That's the EXACT problem I have with powder bronzer especially in the summetime. I told my friend who lives in a city with a MAC to pick one up for me! Can't wait to test it out 
And congrats on the eyeshadows! Woodwinked looks gorgeous!


----------



## skydive nikki

Lady Stardust said:


> If I get anything from Semi Precious it'll be Gem of Roses and I'm not even in a rush for it.  If some are left when I feel like it, great lol.  I really don't like anything else.  This collection just didn't do it for me



I agree.  When I first saw the info about this months ago I was excited.  Now, I am over it.  Some of the things I wanted did not get the best reviews.  Gem of roses will be it for me.


----------



## notoriousliz

I'm going to look at stuff from Semi Precious IRL before I decide if I want any of it. I'm disappointed in the reviews thus far.


----------



## susu1978

So I was having a bad day since morning and decided to give myself a small treat at MAC store and kinda went overboard over the Viva glam lipstics ended up buying all 6 and cream makeup base in Hush


----------



## susu1978

PS: the first on the extreme right is the cremesheen bare again


----------



## pond23

I B2M'ed for Fluid lipstick.


----------



## i<3handbags

I got Smoked Ruby, Dark Indulgence, and Golden Gaze from Semi Precious. I love them!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Those looks so pretty together!

I got the Feeling Flush Blush, 128 Brush and Gem Of Roses. I'm very happy with everything! I think my favorite MAC Lippies are the lustres and this color works for me (and probably almost anyone.) The brush is also a plus for me, I've been using an old brush and I think I was wasting alot of product. This MAC brush pics up the powder on one side and buffs it in on the other.


----------



## ramblingdoll

Well I was really excited about this collection so I got 10 E/S (Smoked Ruby and Faux Gold came after the pic was taken), 3 brushes (128, 234, 235), 2 blushes (Warmth of Coral and Feeling flush), 2 MSF (Pearl and Rose Quartz), Gem of Roses and One of a Kind lipsticks and Looks like Sin gloss. Oh and the Mineralized Charged water.

After having tested everything, I gave all the E/S excepted Rare Find. When you have a big makeup collection you easily find dupes (Loaded and Money from the UD NYC palette are very good dupes of Dark Indulgence and Jade's Fortune excepted that their pigmentation is far better than MAC's and they are also creamier).
The brushes are OK but I don't think they will ever replace my 239, 217 and 227. I'm not a big fan.
The lipsticks are nice but their staying power is close to none, your lips have completed absorbed the color and shine after one hour. I know these are lustres but I own many other lustres from MAC and this is really the first time the staying power is so bad. So I returned the backups I had bought of both colours.
The blushes are absolutely great, I love them. The MSF too.
But overall, this collection has been a great disappointment.


----------



## susu1978

My MAC eyeshadow purchases :
shadowy lady, saddle, mystery, goldmine,nocturnelle


----------



## sophiae

Did anyone buy and then return anything from the Bloggers' collection?  I purchased Sonoran Rain and Nitro:Licious and ended up returning them.  The colors were completely unflattering on me.  :[


----------



## gre8dane

sophiae said:


> Did anyone buy and then return anything from the Bloggers' collection?  I purchased Sonoran Rain and Nitro:Licious and ended up returning them.  The colors were completely unflattering on me.  :[



If I could return Jealousy Wakes I would!!!  It is not the color on me that I thought it would be. I don't like having to 'make' a color work for me. I don't have time for that in the morning!

I got Evolution Revolution l/g and I love it!  Lately I've been layering it over Viva Glam VI.   And Hocus Pocus is the ISH!  When they restock the collection I am definitely buying a backup of Hocus Pocus!  It is so so beautiful!


----------



## spylove22

I got couple of e/s from semi precious and I actually liked them, I don't get all the bad reviews. And I love the MSFs I got too.


----------



## notoriousliz

The es I ended up getting (hint of sapphire) got some of the WORST reviews, but I love it! It lasted from 7am to 8pm over a primer, and I didn't notice any creasing, falling out, or fading.

I also got Gem of Roses ls and I adore it!


----------



## spylove22

notoriousliz said:


> The es I ended up getting (hint of sapphire) got some of the WORST reviews, but I love it! It lasted from 7am to 8pm over a primer, and I didn't notice any creasing, falling out, or fading.
> 
> I also got Gem of Roses ls and I adore it!


 
I got those two also, HOS is such a pretty unique color, and I didn't have fallout or creasing either.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC gel eyeliner in Waveline and vanilla pigment.


----------



## J`adore LV

Went to the MAC Pro Store.....OMG, hello color & products!  Just picked up: MAC Chromographic Pencil in Black Black--can't wait to try it out!  Will be making another trip soon!


----------



## J`adore LV

gre8dane said:


> If I could return Jealousy Wakes I would!!!  It is not the color on me that I thought it would be. I don't like having to 'make' a color work for me. I don't have time for that in the morning!
> 
> I got Evolution Revolution l/g and I love it!  Lately I've been layering it over Viva Glam VI.   And Hocus Pocus is the ISH!  When they restock the collection I am definitely buying a backup of Hocus Pocus!  It is so so beautiful!



MAC is restocking the Bloggers' Collection???????  does anyone have the details????  TIA!


----------



## gre8dane

J`adore LV said:


> Went to the MAC Pro Store.....OMG, hello color & products! Just picked up: *MAC Chromographic Pencil in Black Black*--can't wait to try it out! Will be making another trip soon!


 
I have this on my list of items to order from the MAC Pro Store.  I have the Chromaline in Black Black that I bought online and I love it!  It's blacker than Blacktrack & Blitz/Glitz & it is bigger than the fluidline pot.



J`adore LV said:


> MAC is restocking the Bloggers' Collection??????? does anyone have the details???? TIA!


 
Temptalia posted below & Hocus Pocus creator also posted about restocking the collection:

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bloggers-obsessions-will-be-restocked

The MAC site also has a sign up of when to be notified of the Bloggers Collection restocking, but we know how MAC's email alerts are....slow!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Golden gaze r/s


----------



## Itz1997

I just bought the powder plus foundation, matte bronze bronzer and the limited edition 179 angled brush, just for the sheer prettiness of the brush!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

How can you go to a pro store? you need to have a card right?


----------



## gre8dane

BagloverBurr said:


> How can you go to a pro store? you need to have a card right?


 
No card needed.  There is no PRO store near me so I'm going to call to place an order.  Great info is here:

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-pro-product-price-list-mac-pro-store-location-list


----------



## BagloverBurr

Thanks for the info


----------



## lyse

Chocolate Brown pigment

I have fallen hard for the pigments and have vanilla, tan, rose, cornflower and follow your fancy

Which others are MUST HAVES!  Huge thanks to all who enable my new addiction.


----------



## richprincess

Yesterday I purchased:
Studio Finish concealer in NC 50
Iridescent Loose Powder in Golden Bronze
Powder Blush in Rasin


----------



## Pursegrrl

lyse said:


> Chocolate Brown pigment
> 
> I have fallen hard for the pigments and have vanilla, tan, rose, cornflower and follow your fancy
> 
> Which others are MUST HAVES! Huge thanks to all who enable my new addiction.


 
Hey lyse, I love tan pigment too!!  

Here are some of my favorites - not sure if they are all still available or not.  Haven't shopped in awhile b/c they last so long! 

Naked
Jardin Aires
BlueBrown
Heritage Rouge

XXXOO PG


----------



## gre8dane

Pursegrrl said:


> Hey lyse, I love tan pigment too!!
> 
> Here are some of my favorites - not sure if they are all still available or not.  Haven't shopped in awhile b/c they last so long!
> 
> *Naked*
> *Jardin Aires*
> BlueBrown
> *Heritage Rouge*
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
I just pressed a bunch of pigments and LOVE the bolded above.  I was considering BlueBrown, but bought Double Feature 5 @ Nordstroms instead since the color is very similar.  

I also like Dark Soul, Deep Blue Green & Gold Mode.


----------



## J`adore LV

gre8dane said:


> I have this on my list of items to order from the MAC Pro Store.  I have the Chromaline in Black Black that I bought online and I love it!  It's blacker than Blacktrack & Blitz/Glitz & it is bigger than the fluidline pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Temptalia posted below & Hocus Pocus creator also posted about restocking the collection:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-bloggers-obsessions-will-be-restocked
> 
> The MAC site also has a sign up of when to be notified of the Bloggers Collection restocking, but we know how MAC's email alerts are....slow!



Thanks gre8dane!


----------



## hyacinthus

Lipstick:
Gem of Roses (I think I need a back-up)
Warm Me Up
Brave New Bronze

Eye shadow:
Jealousy Wakes
Sassy Grass

Blush:
Salsarose

Pigments:
Mutiny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I got Mineralize Satinfinish spf 15 foundation, Margin blush, Studio Moisture Fix spf 15 and Strobe Liquid.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Blush:
Pressed Amber

Eyeshadow:
Clarity
Surf USA
Birds & Berries(CCO)
Carbon
Contrast

Lipstick:
Viva Glam II


----------



## momofgirls

Studio Fix Foundation
Minerialize Skin Finish
Prolong Concealer
Blunt Blush
Eyeshadow
Clear Lipgloss


----------



## caley

I really thought I wasn't going to end up with anything from Semi Precious...

I ended up getting
Gem of Roses l/s
Dark Indulgence e/s
Smoked Ruby e/s


----------



## Serayane

I got lucky today and managed to buy the Smoked Ruby eyeshadow despite a SA telling me that it was sold out in all stores. Guess someone managed to dig up two more


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks (have always heard raves about it...can't wait to try!)
Plushlash mascara in black (GREAT refill...LOVE this)
Zoomlash mascara in Plum Reserve 

XXXOO PG


----------



## cokezero

I purchased my first foundation brush! It's the 190 - a little expensive (AUD $75) but I love MAC's brushes. Can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Pursegrrl - Baby Sparks is an amazing dazzleglass, love it!


----------



## jan1nec

Untitled by janinec31, on Flickr

so in love with these!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Shy Girl l/s
Mineralize blush in Warm Soul


----------



## nicci404

jan1nec said:


> Untitled by janinec31, on Flickr
> 
> so in love with these!



I like the gold/black colored one. I have never tried these. Do they apply sheer?


----------



## nicci404

I follow this blog cause she mainly focuses on Chanel cosmetics but she is having a MAC blog sale, just thought I would post if anyone is interested....

http://cafemakeup.com/mac-blogsale/


----------



## susu1978

just got eyeshadow refills All that glitters and woodwinked


----------



## nicci404

does anyone know where I can find Golden Glaze? All the department stores I went to today said it was sold out. I am late I know...but was hoping a Nordstrom outside of WA would have it? Or Macys....I don't really want to resort to Ebay


----------



## girlygirl3

I picked up Cremesheen in Geo Pink.


----------



## penelope tree

I just ordered Gem of Roses after being told it was sold out at my local counter. Woot!
I just hope it suits me since I couldn't see it first...


----------



## sophiae

Does anyone know if the Plush Glass in Ample Pink has been discontinued?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Nope, it's still available on the site


----------



## sophiae

Thanks, Trolley!  Now, I see it!  I must have not been looking in the correct section.  lol I started to panic when I noticed my tube is half-empty.


----------



## spylove22

nicci404 said:


> does anyone know where I can find Golden Glaze? All the department stores I went to today said it was sold out. I am late I know...but was hoping a Nordstrom outside of WA would have it? Or Macys....I don't really want to resort to Ebay


 

call some mac stores (their numbers are on the site) and they will ship it to you for around $5.


----------



## penelope tree

Uh my order for gem of roses just got cancelled


----------



## nikaay

i picked up mineral mode and faux gold


----------



## jan1nec

nicci404 im pretty sure the nordstroms in san diego (fashion valley mall) still has it. if not then for sure the nordstroms at galleria at tyler in riverside.


----------



## jan1nec

nicci404 said:


> I like the gold/black colored one. I have never tried these. Do they apply sheer?



I havent noticed. I apply it on after I use a Revlon metallic cream shadow as a base and it brings out the color better and lasts all day. I'll swatch the golden gaze tomorrow


----------



## nicci404

jan1nec said:


> nicci404 im pretty sure the nordstroms in san diego (fashion valley mall) still has it. if not then for sure the nordstroms at galleria at tyler in riverside.


 
thanks very much!!  It's $38 on Ebay...ewwww


----------



## nicci404

spylove22 said:


> call some mac stores (their numbers are on the site) and they will ship it to you for around $5.


 
I didn't know their numebrs are on the site, that's helpful. I'll do that. Thank you!


----------



## nicci404

jan1nec said:


> nicci404 im pretty sure the nordstroms in san diego (fashion valley mall) still has it. if not then for sure the nordstroms at galleria at tyler in riverside.


 

wow, both were sold out  I'll keep calling other Nordstroms in CA


----------



## Bethc

The Bloggers Obsession l/g and e/s are back in stock if anyone is interested...


----------



## gre8dane

Bethc said:


> The Bloggers Obsession l/g and e/s are back in stock if anyone is interested...


 
Me, I am!  I saw it was "Coming Soon" earlier today and forgot to check back.  Thanks for posting.  I ordered another Hocus Pocus & SNS.  

Free shipping code for those not breaking $50 is TXT.


----------



## notoriousliz

I got another Jealousy Wakes es, the color is so amazing I had to have a backup!


----------



## peachygoldfish

suddenly became obsessed with mac again and here's my collective haul from the past two months:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Wow great haul! What are the colors in the palette?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Jealousy Wakes and Parisian Skies!!!

I was hesitant on Parisian Skies, but I hit checkout anyways, lol!


----------



## Bethc

I have Parisian skies and love it!  It's this gorgeous blueish gray!


----------



## peachygoldfish

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ Wow great haul! What are the colors in the palette?



i depotted "emote," which i use for contouring and "sunbasque"


----------



## penelope tree

I re-ordered gem of roses... they think it will actually get sent this time... better be worth it!


----------



## gre8dane

I received my Sparkle, Neely, Sparkle & Hocus Pocus backup.  (I can't believe myself, I've never done backups of e/s.)  Love that my items arrived so quickly especially since I still have not received my order from the MAC Pro store!


----------



## Pursegrrl

peachygoldfish said:


> *i depotted "emote," which i use for contouring* and "sunbasque"


 
I did this too - it ROCKS for contouring!! 

Congrats on your haul!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

OK I caved, LOL.  Getting Hocus Pocus and All of My Purple Life 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

gre8dane said:


> Me, I am! I saw it was "Coming Soon" earlier today and forgot to check back. Thanks for posting. I ordered another Hocus Pocus & SNS.
> 
> *Free shipping code for those not breaking $50 is TXT.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for posting this, BTW!!    Is this an ongoing code or not, ooc?  Normally it's easy to break $50 so I don't worry about it but for my last order this was perfect...
> 
> XXXOO PG


----------



## Karenada

Mac Touch Lipstick-first ever nude lipstick and I like
Mac Seet as Cocoa Blush


----------



## Snow.Angel

Mac villain lip gloss in medium violet red


----------



## gre8dane

Pursegrrl said:


> gre8dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, I am! I saw it was "Coming Soon" earlier today and forgot to check back. Thanks for posting. I ordered another Hocus Pocus & SNS.
> 
> *Free shipping code for those not breaking $50 is TXT.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for posting this, BTW!!  Is this an ongoing code or not, ooc? Normally it's easy to break $50 so I don't worry about it but for my last order this was perfect...
> 
> XXXOO PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the free shipping code is ongoing, but it changes often.  Once I saw the post about the BO collection, I check Specktra for the codes.  The Ladies/Guys there always post free shipping or free expedited shipping codes!!
Click to expand...


----------



## nicci404

I was finally able to get Golden Gaze!


----------



## hunniesochic

I love MAC...but only their brushes and eye-shadows.
I just completed my third pallet x 15 = 45 colors total.
Currently working on my 4th pallet.






I'll post pics of my brushes soon (whenever I clean them)...got about 20 brushes from MAC. 
Can't get enough of MAC.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a quick shout out that All of My Purple Life is BEYOND amazing  

Such a gorgeous, rich deep magenta/purple, but not neon 80s .   This really helps my lips look extra full (which is badly needed) and much easier for me to rock than red lipstick.

XXXOO PG


----------



## lyse

Syrup lipstick
Sketch eyeshadow
Cultured lipglass
Creamwash
Mineralized Satinfinish


----------



## pupeluv

Purchased my first pigments, I've been curious and wanted to try it out, I got Naked & Melon.


----------



## notoriousliz

^^Great choices!


----------



## gre8dane

pupeluv said:


> Purchased my first pigments, I've been curious and wanted to try it out, I got *Naked* & Melon.


 
I LOVE Naked!  Now that I've pressed all my pigments, I can appreciate them so much more!  Not as messy!


----------



## Pursegrrl

pupeluv said:


> Purchased my first pigments, I've been curious and wanted to try it out, I got Naked & Melon.


 
ooooh, verah nice!!    Enjoy your gorgeous pigments!  I bet they won't be your last 

XXXOO PG


----------



## noon

Nothing very exciting but I picked up Mac Viva Glam V and Ladyblush creme blush.


----------



## materialistic85

lipsticks Cherish and Angel and Mineralize skinfinish in Rose Quartz which I 100% love!!

and oh cultured lipglass its my all time classic!


----------



## pupeluv

notoriousliz said:


> ^^Great choices!


 
Thank you!



gre8dane said:


> I LOVE Naked! Now that I've pressed all my pigments, I can appreciate them so much more! Not as messy!


 
I may try that later...after I look up how to do it.



Pursegrrl said:


> ooooh, verah nice!!  Enjoy your gorgeous pigments! I bet they won't be your last
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
Thank you, I've heard that they are addictive. I've been trying to hold off on buying so much makeup but it seems like all of it in general is addictive.


----------



## gre8dane

pupeluv said:


> I may try that later...after I look up how to do it.


 
So many videos out there!  I found the video below helpful to determine the consistency I needed when pressing.  And I used the pressing pack at the link from TKB.  Instead of alcohol (!!), I used MAC Fix+ to press.  I mixed, waited a few hours, pressed, let them dry overnight, pressed again and applied makeup.  Very easy!

http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1047


----------



## pupeluv

gre8dane said:


> So many videos out there! I found the video below helpful to determine the consistency I needed when pressing. And I used the pressing pack at the link from TKB. Instead of alcohol (!!), I used MAC Fix+ to press. I mixed, waited a few hours, pressed, let them dry overnight, pressed again and applied makeup. Very easy!
> 
> http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1047




Oh how cool, Thank you very much for posting this , you just saved me alot of time, effort, and probably some pigment.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

noon said:


> Nothing very exciting but I picked up Mac Viva Glam V and Ladyblush creme blush.


 
Ladyblush is gorgeous and one of my favs, although I can't wear it in the warmer months. My skin kicks up its production of oil when its warm.


----------



## piosavsfan

Just bought Rare Find, Hint of Sapphire, and a Bare Study paint pot. I love MAC mineral eyeshadows!


----------



## DearBuddha

Just picked up Woodwinked and Club shadow pans. So excited to use these guys!


----------



## mizz_tiff

I went to the CCO & picked up Frost Nail Varnish & Summer Rose blush. I have never used MAC but I figured I would try it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

mizz_tiff said:


> I went to the CCO & picked up Frost Nail Varnish & Summer Rose blush. I have never used MAC but I figured I would try it.


 
Welcome to the MAC slippery slope...enjoy and I bet they won't be your last MAC purchases 

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I took some old glosses B2M and got Party Line Cremesheen Lipstick. A darker lipstick than I am used to but I'm feeling bold!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Frenzy l/s
Half n Half l/s


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Frenzy l/s
> Half n Half l/s



Forgot to add from CCO:

Sense of Style e/l
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## susu1978

Finally bought painterly paint pot and a few items from MAC mineralise collection : feeling flush blush, golden glaze eyeshadow, rare find eyeshadow and also the face powder (forgot the name)


----------



## materialistic85

*Recently purchased:*

Mineralize skin finish in Pearl
Honey Love l/s
Shy Girl l/s
Springsheen blush


----------



## Bethc

I'm posting here too in case you don't see it in the Mac Me Over thread, for those of you waiting for the 226 brush...

Temptalia on FB:
From MAC: "The brush is in-fact a limited life re-promote in the M&#8226;A&#8226;C Me Over collection and it is *in-store only*. The shape, though, has not changed but since the brushes are handmade they do vary in shape."

and her site...

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-226-brush-mac-me-over


----------



## wetbandit42

Just bought some MAC stuff last weekend, and now I want to buy more! lol I don't think I've purchased anything from MAC since early college.

130 Short Duo Fibre brush
217 Blending brush
Sparkle, Neely, Sparkle! e/s
Hocus Pocus e/s
Brun & Trax e/s pans
Angel & Viva Glam 5 (might exchange VG5) l/s
Teddy eyeliner
4-opening e/s pro pan


----------



## hyacinthus

I picked these up at my local counter this morning. They hadn't even gotten the chance to put up the displays when I peeled into the store. 

Dark Envy
Dark Diversion
Offshoot 

And I ordered the 226 brush from Nordstrom yesterday after reading about the "shortage" on Temptalia. At least shipping was free because I called.


----------



## wetbandit42

Went to Macy's today to pick up my 226 and came back with just a few other things... 

226 brush
210 brush
All That Glitters e/s
Sketch e/s
Avenue fluidline
Mineralize cream foundation


----------



## notoriousliz

I ordered the 226! Yay!


----------



## nikaay

i got the 226 and mythical eyeshadow tonight


----------



## nicci404

Dark Diversion
Spite
Stunner
226


----------



## lyse

Dark Envy fluidline
Scene eyeshadow
Opulash Optimum Black
Strobe Lotion

Really wanted to see Mythical but they were sold out. Can anyone tell me how it compares to Coppering?


----------



## hyacinthus

lyse said:


> Really wanted to see Mythical but they were sold out. Can anyone tell me how it compares to Coppering?



I swatched it yesterday and ultimately passed. Mythical is less vibrant than Coppering, and less red-based. I also felt that it was less pigmented.

Temptalia's swatches are accurate: Mythical vs. Coppering

However, even if you already have Coppering, Mythical is different enough to justify a purchase. It really is quite pretty, and I passed reluctantly...had to get another 226 instead.


----------



## knics33

Picked up Plum Fun lipglass and a 226 from the new collection. Thought I would end up with more than that, but nothing really called my name when I visited MAC.


----------



## ipudgybear

Picked up MAC Fix +, Fast Response Eye Cream, and Pro Longwear Concealer. I'm on the search for the perfect concealer and so far I like this one.


----------



## lyse

Thank you hyacinthus! 

I'm going to see it in person Tuesday. If it doesn't seem very pigmented I'll probably go with coppering.


----------



## ChimoKitty

Carbonized Eyeshadow
Mythical Eyeshadow
Butternutty Shadestick
Heirloom Shadestick
Street Cool Shadestick
Offshoot Lipstick
Oh, Oh, Oh Lipstick
Fatigues Nail Polish


I have to go back for the Stunner Blush!


----------



## karester

Besides what I bought from the MAC Me Over collection:


karester said:


> -211 and 226 brushes
> - Plum Fun lipglass
> - Stunner blush



I picked up:

- Lightful Deep Ultramoisture Creme
- Prep + Prime Fortified Skin Enhancer in Adjust
- Studio Careblend pressed powder in Light
- Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick (my store had two left, I got one of those)


----------



## lyse

Mythical eyeshadow
Viva Glam II
Loud and Lovely Cremesheen
Double Dare Cremesheen


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sheen Supreme lipstick in Can't Get Enough


----------



## nicci404

my 226 finally came in!


----------



## Darlene_B

109 & 239 and studio sculpt concealer . may hit up my local mac again this weekend


----------



## merekat703

I want to buy MAC Hellraiser Dazzle lipstick but it is sold out online. If anyone finds it at their MAC store will you PM me please!!! Thanks!!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> my 226 finally came in!


 
Mine came in yesterday...I'm probably going to return mine. Do you like yours? I hope you got a good one.
It's a little bent from being in the package...here's my crappy photo, Mac 226 is 1rst from the left, 2nd chanel #3, 3rd R&R #204


----------



## Pursegrrl

...a refill of the liquid liner in Bootblack - one of my absolute favorites!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Mine came in yesterday...I'm probably going to return mine. Do you like yours? I hope you got a good one.
> It's a little bent from being in the package...here's my crappy photo, Mac 226 is 1rst from the left, 2nd chanel #3, 3rd R&R #204



sorry about yours  I really like mine but I think I want to get the Chanel one - it looks more narrow and more precise.

thanks for the comparison


----------



## penelope tree

has anyone seen any swatches for soft sell lip creme? thanks.


----------



## susu1978

has anyone tried or bought MAC flighty collection big bounce eye shadows and which colours? I am contemplating buying a couple but not sure which shade??
help please....


----------



## susu1978

PS: I have read and seen the reviews and posts on temptalia but I just wanted to know if anyone has bought or used this product


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Dazzleglass




And some towelettes


----------



## mysweetaudrina

^what do you use the towellettes for?


----------



## sunglow

Fix +
Pro Longwear concealer
Stripdown lip liner
Freckletone and Charismatic lipsticks


----------



## flwrgirl

I picked up the 226 and 211 brushes
Avenue
Dark diversion
Oh oh oh lipstick


----------



## BagloverBurr

mysweetaudrina said:


> ^what do you use the towellettes for?



to remove makeup


----------



## wetbandit42

Cremesheen lipglass in Boy Bait (from CCO)
Lipsticks in Creme Cup, Speed Dial, Lovelorn
e/s in mulch, satin taupe, shale, love lace (will be sending shale back - it hardly shows up on me!)
Calming tinted lip conditioner 
Rose Ole Highlighter powder (from CCO - barely shows up on me) 
109 brush (not liking it - too small)
Peachykeen blush (will be returning  - it looks orange on me!)

Swapped for:
Wolf Pearlglide eyeliner
Bubble Lounge lipgelee (way too glittery!)
Feline Power eye kohl
Shy Beauty beauty powder blush

Aside from needing to return or exchange a lipstick, an eyeshadow, a brush and a blush, I am on a MAC (and other makeup) ban!


----------



## pond23

^ Boy Bait is one of my favorite lip glosses!


----------



## J`adore LV

^me too!

picked up Avenue fluidline, patina eye shadow, MSFN medium dark and Pro Longwear concealer NC35 today.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Posh Paradise is up on Mac.com, I picked up Genuine Treasure Paint Pot, Rain of Flowers nail polish and Blossom Culture sheen supreme lipstick


----------



## caley

susu1978 said:


> has anyone tried or bought MAC flighty collection big bounce eye shadows and which colours? I am contemplating buying a couple but not sure which shade??
> help please....



I have Trophy and I like it. It doesn't dry terribly fast, so it is workable. I've heard some people use it as a base too.


----------



## merekat703

Lady Stardust said:


> Posh Paradise is up on Mac.com, I picked up Genuine Treasure Paint Pot, Rain of Flowers nail polish and Blossom Culture sheen supreme lipstick


Is there anyone that has swatches of the Posh line lipsticks?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I haven't seen lipstick swatches anywhere for this collection.  I'm not too into mattes personally so I didn't really look a lot but I only came across paint pot swatches


----------



## susu1978

caley said:


> I have Trophy and I like it. It doesn't dry terribly fast, so it is workable. I've heard some people use it as a base too.


 
thank you for that...I am not sure if I need it


----------



## lyse

Temptalia has a few swatches, four I think. 

I am NOT a fan of matte lipstick either but my SA said these are semi-matte so I'll take a look.


----------



## lyse

Half Wild paint pot

Deliciously Forbidden lipstick -- I am a nude lipstick person who is trying desperately to wear more colour. This is perfect! It is a nice berry, and semi matte. I was so surprised how much I liked it on.


----------



## sunglow

Peachtwist blush 
Coppering eyeshadow 
Delectable mattene lipstick
224 brush


----------



## merekat703

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I haven't seen lipstick swatches anywhere for this collection.  I'm not too into mattes personally so I didn't really look a lot but I only came across paint pot swatches


I looked at them at the MAC counter yesterday. They are a lot smaller. and the lavender (the one I wanted) glowed on my lips, which was horrid. Ended up with none and bought Dazzlegloss: Gone Romancin' at the CCO


----------



## pond23

I B2Med for Plumful lipstick.


----------



## gre8dane

Purchased these items over summer:

Top 3: MAC Bloggers' Obsession - Sparkle Neely Sparkle, Jealousy Wakes & Hocus Pocus (!! - w/ a b/u)
Bottom 3: Carbonized & Double Feather 5







MAC: Chromaline Gel in Black Black, Mixing Medium & Chromagraphic Pencil in Black Black


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I purchased these eyeshadows a loooong time ago, but i thought these swatches would be helpful. 

http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2010/10/swatches-mac-neutral-matte-palette.html


----------



## nicci404

I got a sample of the new foundation and I am pretty impressed. Great color match, put it at noon today and it still looks good, no streaking. And it looks natural, doesn't look like I piled it on. I'm really surprised, I did not expect that from MAC.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Went to the CCO, bought Kissable Lipcolor in Peacocky (blue) and Love Peck. I have no idea where i will wear blue Lipcolor, but I wanted it anyway. when I'm home alone I will try it on.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just ordered show orchid! I have wanted it for a while, and I guess its back with the color whatever collection :-0


----------



## knics33

Just ordered Lightscapade MSF from the new Fall Colour collection . I can't decide if I want to pick anything else up... maybe Angel Flame quad, but we'll see.


----------



## Iluvbags

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I purchased these eyeshadows a loooong time ago, but i thought these swatches would be helpful.
> 
> http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2010/10/swatches-mac-neutral-matte-palette.html


 
Now THAT is my kinda palette.  I love neutral colors.  I have most of them but am not familiar with Blackberry.  What collection was it from?  Must have


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Iluvbags said:


> Now THAT is my kinda palette.  I love neutral colors.  I have most of them but am not familiar with Blackberry.  What collection was it from?  Must have



Blackberry is a permanent color and is still available at MAC


----------



## Iluvbags

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Blackberry is a permanent color and is still available at MAC


 
Oh cool.  I'd never heard of it before.  thanks!


----------



## Lady&theBag

Parlor Smoke Quad
Blue Candy es
Process Magenta Chromagraphic Pencil
Starless Night and Emerald Dusk Pigments
Weatherd Plw es


----------



## pammie20

Please forgive me if this is the wrong place to post and if so Mods please move, but curious to know if anyone has purchased the new matchmaker foundation that was launched last week.  I purchased it on Thursday but I shipped it separately from my luggage and haven't had a chance to give it a try.  I only tried in the store when they were matching my color.  Any thoughts on this, I normally use the studio fix power C7 or the liquid NW43.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## i<3handbags

Lightscapade MSF
Starless Night Pigment
Blue Storm Pigment
Emerald Dusk Pigment


----------



## hyacinthus

Matchmaster foundation (7.5)
Coral Polyp lipstick
Briar Rose beauty powder
Rain of Flowers nail polish

I can't wait to try out this foundation! I picked up Chanel's Perfection Lumiere last week, but couldn't resist grabbing this one to test it as well.


----------



## merekat703

English Accents lipglass 
Strayin lipstick
strut your stuff lipglass 
all from CCO


----------



## Bella613

226 Brush--- love it!


----------



## pammie20

My box came yesterday and I was able to use the matchmaster this morning, I too have the 7.5 and she warned me that it would look light when I first apply.  Well I put it on this morning and I love it.  I also picked up some BB eye shadow.


----------



## Tiare

Picked up a Lightscapade and Pink Porcelain yesterday. Yay! No more regret about not buying them when they came out 

Not sure about Lightscapade, but, Pink Porcelain is gorgeous!


----------



## ipekkeles

I'm skipping Lightscapade, i have two back-ups from the first release...

I picked up the two quads (b/c i'm collecting quads since 2002), the brownish nail polish (Coco Clay) and all of the Art of Powder collection. I'm holding off for Styledriven collection products since they will be a part of the permenant collection.


----------



## i<3handbags

Bought a backup of Lightscapade today.


----------



## hyacinthus

pammie20 said:


> My box came yesterday and I was able to use the matchmaster this morning, I too have the 7.5 and she warned me that it would look light when I first apply.  Well I put it on this morning and I love it.  I also picked up some BB eye shadow.



The foundation matched my skin pretty much spot-on when I first applied it, but it oxidized a bit and now I'm not so sure.  I'm going to try it for a few more days and see how it works out.

Also purchased Plumful after accidentally returning my first tube.


----------



## northernbelle33

3 Lightscapades (I went to MAC store, boyfriend went to MAC counter...ended up with one more than I intended lol)

1 Ruby Woo lipstick


How is the veining on everyone's Lightscapades?  One of mine has no veining at all (though I think I can see some under an initial layer of beige), and the other two have a tiny bit of veining.  I wanted one with heavy blue veining, but I guess it just wasn't in the cards for me.  My mall got very few Lightscapades, so there wasn't much to choose from.

Also, this is my first experience with an MSF.  I had no idea they smelled so nice!  I kinda just wanna sit around huffing my Lightscapades and my MAC lipsticks lol.


----------



## i<3handbags

I like the veining on both of mine. My backup has more. To be honest I think people are making too big a deal about the blue veining. The one that I am currently using has a bit less of it, but I still think it looks beautiful applied.


----------



## northernbelle33

i<3handbags said:


> I like the veining on both of mine. My backup has more. To be honest I think people are making too big a deal about the blue veining. The one that I am currently using has a bit less of it, but I still think it looks beautiful applied.



Yeah, I'm guessing it doesn't make that much of a difference either, I was just hoping I'd get an obviously cool-toned Lightscapade because I'm paranoid about getting too much of the apricot color lol.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Just bought Mac Lipsticks

Ravishing
Kinda Sexy  

& Trace Gold Blush


----------



## sunglow

Pro Longwear foundation
187 brush


----------



## lyse

Blushbaby powder blush

Steamy eyeshadow


----------



## LauraJean396

nothing super recently but I did get Hocus Pocus and Vex not too long ago!  I also b2m'd for Offshoot l/s and Mythical e/s


----------



## hautecouture15

studio sculpt concealer nw20


----------



## pupeluv

Mac Lightscapde, Too Chic, 2N & (ignore the E.L. Shadow Creme in Antique Gold)


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MAC lipglasses in Nymphette, Cultured, & Prrr...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Found a few items at CCO that I hadn't seen before.

Fix+ Lavender
Marcel Wonders Lip Gloss - Mary
Select Cover-up (they had 3 shades and one was mine!)


----------



## blue_moon_

just bought:

-select cover up concealer (nw20)
-studio sculpt concealer (nw15)

-lip conditioner 

 lipstics:
-angel
-syrup
-creme d nude
-hue

-c-thru lipglass
-fashion scoop cremesheen glass

i also wanted to buy florabudance and love nectar but they didnt have any  oh well..

im in  a lipstick/lipgloss -mania-haul phase lol


----------



## bimax

tease with ease pink eye shadow is awesome just tried it its a must buy!


----------



## gre8dane

LauraJean396 said:


> nothing super recently but I did get *Hocus Pocus* and Vex not too long ago! I also b2m'd for Offshoot l/s and Mythical e/s


 
I frickin' LOVE Hocus Pocus.  I think I'm going to hit pan on that baby very soon!



Bags4Bubbles said:


> MAC lipglasses in Nymphette, Cultured, & Prrr...


 
Sigh, such classic beautiful colors!  Cultured is on my list of B2M items I need to get if I ever get to the mall.


----------



## nikaay

i picked up dark diversion fluidline - LOVE


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Just got the Gingerly blush!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I went out today and got:

MAC Coppering
MAC Amber Lights
MAC Bronze
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Porcelain Pink
MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque


----------



## MissEvil

If I were to get the select cover up concealer to use under eyes, do you guys know if I am supposed to get it in same colour as foundation or a shade lighter? I dont actually have a mac store close to me which is why I ask because I cant go in and test and will have to order online.


----------



## alice87

I am getting seriously addicted to MAC. I got two eyeshadows and went to buy another eyeshadow and saw a palette you could buy. So did it and got two more. I got their face pressed powder, did not tried it yet and matte lipstick from new collection.


----------



## alice87

my mac eyeshadows


----------



## merekat703

MUA Swaps!


----------



## pond23

^ Blooming Lovely is one of my all-time faves!


----------



## merekat703

pond23 said:


> ^ Blooming Lovely is one of my all-time faves!



 That and Snob are my very favorites!


----------



## merekat703

Just added Baby Sparks!


----------



## lyse

Brule and Kid eye shadows

pre-ordered For Effect paint pot


----------



## gre8dane

lyse said:


> Brule and Kid eye shadows
> 
> pre-ordered For Effect paint pot



I love Kid, it's my 'eraser' shadow!


----------



## Iluvbags

Lightscapade MSF and Ruby Woo lipstick

I used to have lightscapade from its original release but traded it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Refills on False Lashes mascara and the bootblack liquid eyeliner pen which ROCKS.

And an eyeshadow pan in Haux and a mineralize shadow in Jade's Fortune.  I have the Unsurpassable one and it's a-mazing.

XXXOO PG


----------



## lyse

Hot Paprika pro longwear eyeshadow -- take a look at this next time you're at a counter. I would never have even considered it until I saw my SA wearing it all over her lid with sketch in the outer crease. So Pretty.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

L/G florabundance
Some hydrant thing


----------



## DearBuddha

Picked up Sable yesterday! Gorgeous color for sure. I can't wait to use it today.


----------



## susu1978

got a new pallete for eye shadows, amorous lipstick and some eyeshadows: naked lunch, satin taupe and deep truth


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just ordered For Effect and Let's Skate paint pots, I can't wait to use For Effect!


----------



## lyse

Snow Globe beauty powder and For Effect paint pot -- I am also really excited to try For Effect!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Let's Skate and Morning Frost PP - On me Let's Skate is too light for a shadow (and it does have some glitter) but works as a highlighter. Morning Frost is more versatile.






Whirls & Twirls Lipstick - Doesn't add much color but it's very pretty and shiny!


----------



## merekat703

Got Violetta lipstick !


----------



## Itz1997

Just bought their gel eyeliner. It has actually changed my life!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Has anyone tried the Mineralize Skin Finish powder? I usually use the Blot Powder but was thinking of trying the Skin Finish.


----------



## wetbandit42

I recently got Chatterbox lipstick.


----------



## northernbelle33

Got this a few weeks ago, but oh well:

Snow Globe beauty powder
Whirls & Twirls lipstick
Soft Sable lipstick
Wintercool face kit
Sultry lip bag


----------



## Rissalicious

I got a few e/s today:
Carbon, Expensive Pink, Espresso, and Sable
And a blush: Dollymix
Along with a 15 e/s palette and blush palette

I bought the Mineralize brush set but I'm thinking of returning it since I'm not too happy with it :/


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC: lipsticks in Hot Tahiti & Syrup. Not sure on hot Tahiti. It's a glaze but doesn't seem like it. Anyone have it? I'm scared of reds.


----------



## Cait

VanessaJean said:


> Has anyone tried the Mineralize Skin Finish powder? I usually use the Blot Powder but was thinking of trying the Skin Finish.


 
It's my HG. I haven't tried the blot powder as I have drier skin, but I really like the MSFN powder over TMs for just a teensy bit more coverage and setting.


----------



## susu1978

VanessaJean said:


> Has anyone tried the Mineralize Skin Finish powder? I usually use the Blot Powder but was thinking of trying the Skin Finish.


 
yes i use it religiously everyday and love it


----------



## susu1978

Amorous and plumful lipstick, completed 2 mac e/s pallettes


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks ladies. I will try it for sure now!


----------



## declaredbeauty

mac blush in blunt


----------



## VanessaJean

I got MAC False Lashes mascara and blot powder for Xmas! Can't have it til then tho.


----------



## Bunny love

MAC-paint pot(soft ochre) & lipstick(viva glam V)


----------



## pmburk

187 brush and 224 brush


----------



## Stephid

Gareth Pugh for MAC nail polish in Hyper (bought this cause of the duochrome but it doesn't show so well on the nails but I still like the color though) and Sheen Supreme Lipstick in New Temptation.


----------



## ceciliaaa

Mac studio careblend in medium
mac mineralize blush in dainty 
mac hue lipstick 
(:


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

*From Left to Right: MAC 182 Brush (2006 Couture Limited Edition), MAC Gareth Pugh 182 Brush (Couture Limited Edition), MAC 109 Brush*

The Gareth Pugh brush feels luxuriously soft and is slightly denser than the MAC 182 2006 couture version.
I love using it to apply setting powder and to buff out over-applied products, such as blush.


----------



## Bethc

Just got this over email from MAC online...

VIVA GLAM Gaga 1 is BACK - for a limited time only!
Plus, enjoy FREE Standard Shipping all week! No offer code or minimum purchase necessary!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Picked up the Double Spin lipstick.


----------



## Cait

Cleanse Off Oil - Tranquility To Go
Gareth Pugh for MAC Strada blush
Back 2 MAC - lipstick in Hue
(pictured: Maybelline Studio 24HR cream shadow)






For some reason, the new Strada looks lighter and not as cool as my old pan?


----------



## pond23

^ Yeah, one of the beauty bloggers also remarked online that this re-promote of Strada is a slighter different color than the old shade.


----------



## pmburk

- 217 brush
- Strobe cream
- Prep & Prime face
- Ricepaper eyeshadow

I'm in the process of upgrading most of my brushes to MAC, so I've been on a spree lately. My brushes now are ELF Studio and Hakuhodo. I love the Hakuhodos, and some of the ELFs are definite keepers, but I'm investing in several good MAC brushes. DH has an easy Christmas list this year - one-stop shopping!


----------



## ByeKitty

I just got a pressed blot powder... My very first MAC product and I think I like it!


----------



## northernbelle33

Pro pan of Strada blush
Pro palette (to hold the pro pan of Strada lol)
Viva Glam Gaga lipstick
Hue lipstick
Hot Tahiti lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ I love hot Tahiti! It's my first red, since I'm scared of reds.


----------



## pond23

MAC Spirit lipstick


----------



## adelaizabella

Mac ultra darling super sheen lipstick


----------



## vodkamartini

Here's mine, planning to get a MAC liquid foundation anytime soon.

L-R

Technakohl Graphlack in Black
Penultimate Eyeliner in Rapidblack
Mac Mineralize Sknifinish in Medium Deep ( for contouring)
Prep and Prime for eyes


----------



## paper_flowers

eyeshadow pro palette pans:
retrospeck
pink freeze
greensmoke
twinks
naked lunch
tempting
trax
shale

russian red lipstick
kiss me pro longwear lip liner
viva glam gaga lipstick

 love my purchases. wish i got jest instead of naked lunch though  it's a little too nude for me. next raid i guess


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found these at my CCO tonite! I love the lipstick, great nude!

Naturally Eccentric Lipstick
Hangin Loose & Ocean Dip Polish


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Trace Gold


----------



## Rissalicious

Powder blush refill in Breezy


----------



## Lady Stardust

*it'sanaddiction*, Ocean Dip is one of my all time favorite polishes, enjoy it!  Such a unique color


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lady Stardust said:


> *it'sanaddiction*, Ocean Dip is one of my all time favorite polishes, enjoy it! Such a unique color


 
I will! I swatched it and then put it away til summer, it reminds me of the Caribbean


----------



## Eimii

Mythology e/s yesterday, unfortunately not for me though!


----------



## gre8dane

Eimii said:


> Mythology e/s yesterday, unfortunately not for me though!


 
I received Mythology & Vex as a gift from my Secret Santa.  Have not tried these in years and I remember them not being for me.  I'm going to play around with them a bit.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Ordered Endless Night nail polish, Borealis cremesheen glass and Azalea Blossom blush from Daphne Guinness.  Can't wait to get them!  I may pick up more from the collection but as it's almost Christmas and 90% of my list is make up I'm trying to behave lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I just ordered Endless Night Polish too! Also ordered the Narcissus Cremesheen Gloss.


----------



## DearBuddha

Husband gave me some MAC stocking stuffers. I got Technakohl liner in graphblack (my fav crayon eyeliner of all time), and some shadow pans for my palette. I got Naked Lunch, but he also got Sable. Unfortunately I just bought Sable a few months ago so I don't need another one right now, and he doesn't seem to have the receipt anymore.

Is it possible to swap it for another shadow pan if I don't have the receipt? Shouldn't all my info be in their customer database? Anyone have any suggestions or input?


----------



## lyse

Subculture lip pencil
Fresh Flare pro longwear eyeshadow
Morning Glory luster glass
Red Dwarf pro longwear lip creme


----------



## lyse

Is it possible to swap it for another shadow pan if I don't have the receipt? Shouldn't all my info be in their customer database? Anyone have any suggestions or input?[/QUOTE]


I've never tried to return without a receipt. Hope they let you.


----------



## Eimii

gre8dane said:


> I received Mythology & Vex as a gift from my Secret Santa.  Have not tried these in years and I remember them not being for me.  I'm going to play around with them a bit.



Ah I hope it works out for her, she wears similar colours so hopefully.

Me and my friends swapped christmas presents today and there is a big MAC bag that is begging to be opened! Can't wait to see what's in it on christmas morning!!


----------



## merekat703

I got Beautiful Iris and Naked Lunch in my stocking from DH along with Glamourpuss and Get Rich Quick dazzleglasses!


----------



## Eimii

Got the 150 brush, a giftcard and green gel cleanser for christmas!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Russian Red lipstick - Love it!! It's tge perfect red!


----------



## jayjoy

I just got Melba for Christmas!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got this Iced Delights/Wintercool Set for Christmas. Creme D'Nude Lippie, Fashion Whim GLoss and Stripdown Pencil I don't care for the color of the lip pencil though, it's too dark.


----------



## creditcardfire

Just got what I wanted from the Daphne Guinness collection:

Pigments, all 3 (Aurora, Circa Plum, Nebula)
Fling brow pencil
lipglass - Comfort and Joy
both blushes: Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape (I wanted these most of all)
3 nail polishes: Endless Night, Hyperion, Blueblood

lippie: Hot Gossip (not part of the DG collection)

I've been waiting for this collection to go on sale, it's one that seems very suited to my colouring, I don't think MAC has had one for awhile.


----------



## greenteacups

Daphne Guinness collection:
Vintage Grape Blush
Two Hyperion nail lacquers
All three pigments 

Other stuff:
Two different sets of lashes

Would post a pic but it doesn't seem to be working for me atm


----------



## greenteacups

merekat703 said:


> I got Beautiful Iris and Naked Lunch in my stocking from DH along with Glamourpuss and Get Rich Quick dazzleglasses!



LOVE Naked Lunch! One of my faves with such a very peculiar name!


----------



## gre8dane

creditcardfire said:


> Just got what I wanted from the Daphne Guinness collection:
> 
> Pigments, all 3 (*Aurora*, Circa Plum, Nebula)
> Fling brow pencil
> lipglass - Comfort and Joy
> both blushes: Azalea Blossom and Vintage Grape (I wanted these most of all)
> 3 nail polishes: Endless Night, Hyperion, Blueblood
> 
> lippie: Hot Gossip (not part of the DG collection)
> 
> I've been waiting for this collection to go on sale, it's one that seems very suited to my colouring, I don't think MAC has had one for awhile.


 


greenteacups said:


> Daphne Guinness collection:
> Vintage Grape Blush
> Two Hyperion nail lacquers
> *All three pigments*
> 
> Other stuff:
> Two different sets of lashes
> 
> Would post a pic but it doesn't seem to be working for me atm


 
I picked up a few items at MAC today and was admiring the Aurora.  I have not seen any comparison swatches with other pigments.  I'm trying to remember how Aurora looked swatched on my hand - how would you say Aurora compares to swatches at the link below, like Gold Mode & Jardin Aires (photo 3), Gold Dusk (photo 4) & Blonde's Gold (photo 8):

http://karlasugar.net/2009/10/mac-pigment-recap/

Thanks!


----------



## greenteacups

gre8dane said:


> I picked up a few items at MAC today and was admiring the Aurora.  I have not seen any comparison swatches with other pigments.  I'm trying to remember how Aurora looked swatched on my hand - how would you say Aurora compares to swatches at the link below, like Gold Mode & Jardin Aires (photo 3), Gold Dusk (photo 4) & Blonde's Gold (photo 8):
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2009/10/mac-pigment-recap/
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure how accurate this is but from my eye, I'd say that Aurora is most like Gold Mode and Blonde's Gold. A little bronzer than Gold Mode. It's closest to those two out of the four you asked about, for sure.


----------



## greenteacups

gre8dane said:


> I picked up a few items at MAC today and was admiring the Aurora.  I have not seen any comparison swatches with other pigments.  I'm trying to remember how Aurora looked swatched on my hand - how would you say Aurora compares to swatches at the link below, like Gold Mode & Jardin Aires (photo 3), Gold Dusk (photo 4) & Blonde's Gold (photo 8):
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2009/10/mac-pigment-recap/
> 
> Thanks!



This might also help, in case you haven't stumbled upon it yet. The description from Temptalia:_Aurora is a neutral-cool, rose-tinted brown with a frosted finish. It shimmers nicely, and it can be used wet or dry; when applied wet, youll have a smoother, more metallic finish. It kind of reminded me of how Urban Decay Tease looked like in the pan, so MAC Quarry is similar in hue but with a matte finish. MAC MaltL is like a lighter cousin. Urban Decay Toasted is a bit more bronze. Also reminded me of a less brown MAC Gold Stroke._


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Haven't posted in a while as none of the 2011 collections appealed to me until the Daphnae Guinness release. Got all 3 nail polishes, the eyeshadow quad, Narcissus and Seasoned Plum. Already had Azalea but now need to pick up Vintage Grape and perhaps some more of the lippies. Was in store yesterday and my favorite MA did my face with these colors. It was  For reference I am a NW 20-25 or C3. If you are cool-toned with dark hair, you will love this collection.


----------



## greenteacups

Izzy's Mom said:


> Haven't posted in a while as none of the 2011 collections appealed to me until the Daphnae Guinness release. Got all 3 nail polishes, the eyeshadow quad, Narcissus and Seasoned Plum. Already had Azalea but now need to pick up Vintage Grape and perhaps some more of the lippies. Was in store yesterday and my favorite MA did my face with these colors. It was  For reference I am a NW 20-25 or C3. If you are cool-toned with dark hair, you will love this collection.



I'm pale with olive undertones (neutralish?) and dark hair and I simply LOVELOVELOVE this collection! Everything I've tried on so far flattered me so much. A MA said I was too pale for Azalea, though so I got Vintage Grape. I'm loving the way it glides on so smooth and has so much dimension! I might go back for the shadow quad.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

greenteacups said:


> I'm pale with olive undertones (neutralish?) and dark hair and I simply LOVELOVELOVE this collection! Everything I've tried on so far flattered me so much. A MA said I was too pale for Azalea, though so I got Vintage Grape. I'm loving the way it glides on so smooth and has so much dimension! I might go back for the shadow quad.



I would have ignored this collection based on T's reviews. But in person it was amazing. I love the eye quad ... gave me a daytime smokey eye that I can wear to work. This is a truly lovely collection that deserves consideration.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Daphne Guinness things came in!  I seriously want the entire  collection though it's very much a me-colored collection lol.  I'm  probably going to pick up more tomorrow when I go shopping.  






I also wasn't really excited about Iris Apfel but after finding some swatches I've definitely been sold on some lip products if nothing else.  I hate when I think I'm impervious to a collection then I see swatches and change my mind! lol


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Just started using MAC. Bought a foundation and the brush. Now going to buy giftcards for Macy's so I can continue to grow my collection.


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Azalea Blossom - really like it!


----------



## greenteacups

I was stubborn. I went back to MAC today and picked up Azalea Blossom, despite what the MA said about me being too pale for it. If it doesn't work out, I'll give it to my mom who is about three shades darker than me. Also picked up MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing, some more Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Truth & Light and three shadows: Shimmermoss, Paradisco and Greensmoke. Yeah, it's very difficult to leave MAC with just one item, in my experience!


----------



## greenteacups

Bag&ShoeLover said:


> Just started using MAC. Bought a foundation and the brush. Now going to buy giftcards for Macy's so I can continue to grow my collection.



Welcome to the MAC lovers club! What formula of foundation did you end up going with?


----------



## Lady Stardust

greenteacups said:


> I was stubborn. I went back to MAC today and picked up Azalea Blossom, despite what the MA said about me being too pale for it. If it doesn't work out, I'll give it to my mom who is about three shades darker than me. Also picked up MAC Mineralize blush in Love Thing, some more Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Truth & Light and three shadows: Shimmermoss, Paradisco and Greensmoke. Yeah, it's very difficult to leave MAC with just one item, in my experience!


  Girl I am pale as snow and Azalea Blossom is perfect on me, I say give it a go lol  I passed on Vintage Grape bc I think that one I am too pale for, it's too wine colored for my skin tone.  I had my mom pick up the Interior Life quad while she was out today and despite all the negative reviews on blogs, I love it!  I'm not a fan of Mac shadows, I find that they're not very pigmented and fade really fast but I had a hunch this quad would work for me, especially color wise and it's gorgeous on!  They swatch really poorly, but on my eyes I don't have a problem


----------



## kett

Izzy's Mom said:


> Haven't posted in a while as none of the 2011 collections appealed to me until the Daphnae Guinness release. Got all 3 nail polishes, the eyeshadow quad, Narcissus and Seasoned Plum. Already had Azalea but now need to pick up Vintage Grape and perhaps some more of the lippies. Was in store yesterday and my favorite MA did my face with these colors. It was  For reference I am a NW 20-25 or C3. If you are cool-toned with dark hair, you will love this collection.



I am kind of obsessed with Daphne Guinness AND MAC, so I really want to snatch up this collection (even though I have far too much purple as it is). I am light blonde with cool (pale) skin and I am just not sure if the colors would work for me. Have you girls that picked up the collection found the colors to be good? And is the quality the usual standard? I kind of got turned off of the special collections back when MAC did the Tartan Tale collection because the quality was so crappy, both in the cosmetics and the special brushes. But I am really having a hard time resisting this particular release.


----------



## greenteacups

Lady Stardust said:


> Girl I am pale as snow and Azalea Blossom is perfect on me, I say give it a go lol  I passed on Vintage Grape bc I think that one I am too pale for, it's too wine colored for my skin tone.  I had my mom pick up the Interior Life quad while she was out today and despite all the negative reviews on blogs, I love it!  I'm not a fan of Mac shadows, I find that they're not very pigmented and fade really fast but I had a hunch this quad would work for me, especially color wise and it's gorgeous on!  They swatch really poorly, but on my eyes I don't have a problem



Good! Glad to hear this because I REALLY wanted to get it but the MA recommended I buy Vintage Grape instead. Now I have both, heh


----------



## Izzy's Mom

kett said:


> I am kind of obsessed with Daphne Guinness AND MAC, so I really want to snatch up this collection (even though I have far too much purple as it is). I am light blonde with cool (pale) skin and I am just not sure if the colors would work for me. Have you girls that picked up the collection found the colors to be good? And is the quality the usual standard? I kind of got turned off of the special collections back when MAC did the Tartan Tale collection because the quality was so crappy, both in the cosmetics and the special brushes. But I am really having a hard time resisting this particular release.



The colors are good and the quality good. I ordered some more of the lippies last night, as well as vintage grape.


----------



## greenteacups

kett said:


> I am kind of obsessed with Daphne Guinness AND MAC, so I really want to snatch up this collection (even though I have far too much purple as it is). I am light blonde with cool (pale) skin and I am just not sure if the colors would work for me. Have you girls that picked up the collection found the colors to be good? And is the quality the usual standard? I kind of got turned off of the special collections back when MAC did the Tartan Tale collection because the quality was so crappy, both in the cosmetics and the special brushes. But I am really having a hard time resisting this particular release.



Personally, I found the blush is to be ABOVE the normal quality of MAC blushes. Tried the pigments last night and had no issues, they seemed to be on par quality-wise. I haven't tried my nail lacquer yet.


----------



## kett

Aw man, you are supposed to tell me that they are terrible quality so that I won't have to go shopping when I know I shouldn't... 

Thanks so much for the feedback greenteacups and izzy's mom.


----------



## Lady Stardust

kett said:


> I am kind of obsessed with Daphne Guinness AND MAC, so I really want to snatch up this collection (even though I have far too much purple as it is). I am light blonde with cool (pale) skin and I am just not sure if the colors would work for me.


 I'm also blonde and pale w cool undertones and I feel like this collection was custom made for me! lol that's why I was so excited for it it will def work on you


----------



## creditcardfire

Gr8dane - I ordered mine online and haven't rec'd it yet so I can't comment on Aurora, sorry. 

I, too, am very pale, olivey undertones and blonde, and this collection grabbed me from the very start, especially the Vintage Grape blush, that I almost paid over $100 for on eBay last year. Thank goodness I didn't!


----------



## cfca22

Picked up few things tonight at MAC 
Lips: Blankety 
Eyes Metal-X cream shadow
1) Venetian Tarnish
2) Rusty
3) Fusion Gold


----------



## razorkiss58

cfca22 said:


> Picked up few things tonight at MAC
> Lips: Blankety
> Eyes Metal-X cream shadow
> 1) Venetian Tarnish
> 2) Rusty
> 3) Fusion Gold



How do you like the cream shadows? do they stay on?


----------



## cfca22

razorkiss58 said:


> How do you like the cream shadows? do they stay on?



Never used them this will be my 1st time.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

love Blankety!


----------



## gre8dane

greenteacups said:


> Not sure how accurate this is but from my eye, I'd say that Aurora is most like Gold Mode and Blonde's Gold. A little bronzer than Gold Mode. It's closest to those two out of the four you asked about, for sure.


 


creditcardfire said:


> Gr8dane - I ordered mine online and haven't rec'd it yet so I can't comment on Aurora, sorry.
> 
> I, too, am very pale, olivey undertones and blonde, and this collection grabbed me from the very start, especially the Vintage Grape blush, that I almost paid over $100 for on eBay last year. Thank goodness I didn't!


 
Thanks Ladies.  I got the Aurora pigment anyway, even though I felt I should have waited for it to hit the CCO.  I compared it to Jardin Aires & Gold whatever color I have, can't remember the name, and the difference is enough for me.  I want Blonde's Gold, but never swatched it & haven't placed an order with a PRO store yet, so maybe, maybe not.

I must say I frickin' LOVE LOVE Rich & Witty l/g.  It is the PERFECT 'my lips but better with shine & sexiness' color for me.  I'm going to get a tube or two each time I'm near a MAC counter or boutique & will stalk the CCO until they get it!


----------



## merekat703

I stopped by MAC to cash in my B2M empties and got Snob lipstick, satin taupe and Knights divine e/s and found Mean& Green nail polish at the CCO!


----------



## merekat703

Found these tonight at CCO Lady Gaga Viva Glam 2  and Dalliance e/s


----------



## cfca22

Just added Ricepaper and soft brown


----------



## lyse

Flamingo from the Iris Apfel collection.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just ordered Oriele Orange nail polish (I was dying for this) and Early Morning blush


----------



## NoSnowHere

Studio Fix & 208 brush


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just a new Peaches blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I found Too Chic Beauty Powder at CCO. It's been repromoted with the Iris Apfel collection. I really want the Flamingo Lipstick from this collection but it's sold out


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I wanted Flamingo too but missed it, I really didn't think Iris Apfel would sell out, I thought Naturally would be the one to sell out in minutes bc people lose their cookies over nudes lol


----------



## greenteacups

Today I bought...
Two eyeshadows: Club & Stars 'N' Rockets
Two Lipsticks: Lady Gaga I & High Strung
Two Pigments: Kitschmas & Vanilla
One Foundation: Studio Sculpt in NC20

Tomorrow I'll be back at MAC for a make up appointment to try out the new stuff. I'm super excited about the Iris Apfel collection! And the new Mineralize blushes! Yay! More MAC!


----------



## laureenthemean

Scarlet Ibis and Pink Pigeon (from the Iris Apfel collection):


----------



## ambicion6

I got the Robins Egg teal eyeshadow from the Iris Apfel collection.  I collect teal e/s  Also, if you use the code "iris" at checkout = free shipping. no minimum!


----------



## merekat703

DH just brought home Viva Glam Gaga 2 in lipstick to go with my lipglass!


----------



## J`adore LV

flamingo lipstick


----------



## Tracy

I ordered:
Pillow Talk Lipstick from the Naturally collection
Glitter and Ice BP in How Beautiful
Blushbaby blush

Also got a BP in Smooth Harmony from the Heatherette collection.....I think it was HTF?


----------



## i<3handbags

Hauled from Naturally


----------



## missha

i<3handbags said:


> Hauled from Naturally



if you have to choose 1 msf from this collection, would it be blonde or redhead? i'm trying to make up my mind and only buy one msf. they're really expensive here in my country and my makeup wishlist is really long as is. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## greenteacups

I'm back again! Two days in a row, heh! Got a wonderful make over today at my local MAC store with my best friend. We had a lot of fun trying the two new collections : Iris Apfel & Naturally. They went with Iris for me and Naturally for her. Perfect. 

Today I bought...
Five eyeshadows: Silver Gull, Robin's Egg, Howzat, Diamond Dove & Early Bird
Paint Pot: Bare Study
Beauty Powder: Too Chic
Cremesheen Glass: Japanese Spring
Matte Lipstick: Party Parrot
Lip Pencil: Embrace Me
Mineralize Foundation in NC25 (one shade up from what I usually wear, NC20, but this specific formula seems to fit my skin perfectly!)
MAC Mineralize Charged Water Hydrating Mist
Two brushes: 210 & 231
aaaaaaand a small bottle of Turquatic! 
Went a little overboard today and am consequently banned!


----------



## i<3handbags

missha said:


> if you have to choose 1 msf from this collection, would it be blonde or redhead? i'm trying to make up my mind and only buy one msf. they're really expensive here in my country and my makeup wishlist is really long as is. Thanks so much in advance!



Blonde. It is more finely milled and leans pink.


----------



## CocoMeow

Can someone please help me authenticate some mac eyeshadows and mascara? I bought a bunch off a local user and was told by someone it is fake. Can I post it here?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CocoMeow said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate some mac eyeshadows and mascara? I bought a bunch off a local user and was told by someone it is fake. Can I post it here?


 
I think we could help. Post a pic of front and back w/label.


----------



## CocoMeow

Nevermind, called the mac store the user said they apparently bought from and they confirmed they are fake. GRRRRR. I know there isnt much I can do but I know where she lives.. right near my house too so maybe I can do something? Im looking into it.


----------



## merekat703

i<3handbags said:


> Hauled from Naturally



Blonde is my Favorite ever!!


----------



## lyse

Brave and Plumful lipsticks, Brun eyeshadow, Aurora pigment and lip primer which I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. My 13 year old commented right away how smooth my lipstick looked.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Breath of Plum blush


----------



## kett

Brush cleaner and Daphne Guinness collection minus the lip glasses.


----------



## jacquelyn1210

a perfect day (nude lipstick)
Studio fix +
Dazzlesphere in berry


----------



## Tracy

My MAC order came today and I ordered the wrong lipstick!  Meant to get A Perfect Day, dang it!  So I placed another order....and added the Blonde MSF and Subtle Breeze Mineralized blush


----------



## greenteacups

I was banned but ran into some extra cash this week so I decided to say "what the hell!" and continue my MAC collection...
three Mineralize eyeshadows: Summer Haze, In the Sun & Daylight
one Dazzleglass: Steppin' Out
two Plushglass: Fullfilled & Full For You
one Lipglass: The Wee Coquette
one Mineralize Skinfinish: Redhead
one lip pencil: Embrace Me
one Kohl Power Eye Pencil: Feline
one Pro Longwear Lipcreme: Warp Speed
and
Two brushes: 187 & 286
A terrific haul! Thank God for surprise sums of money!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Nice haul!

I tried to resist, but ended up getting azalea blossom blush.  I am warm and did not think it would work on me, but it does.  I also got lucky and got one that only had a pinch of purple at the bottom, which helps I think,


----------



## oceansportrait

MAC Paint Pots in *Bare Study* and *Soft Ochre*.
I really should be cutting back on the $$ I've been spending on make up lately, but I'm going to work overseas for a year starting next week, so I've been scrambling to pick up staples that won't be available (or that would be but at double the cost) over there.


----------



## lyse

oceansportrait said:


> MAC Paint Pots in *Bare Study* and *Soft Ochre*.
> I really should be cutting back on the $$ I've been spending on make up lately, but I'm going to work overseas for a year starting next week, so I've been scrambling to pick up staples that won't be available (or that would be but at double the cost) over there.



Wow that's so exciting for you. Have a great year. Maybe you'll find some awesome products you can tell us about.


----------



## oceansportrait

lyse said:


> Wow that's so exciting for you. Have a great year. Maybe you'll find some awesome products you can tell us about.


 
Thanks lyse =) I'm super excited. I heard Japan has great makeup brands like Kanebo & Shu Uemura (the only downside being it's very expensive) XD.


----------



## Mz2145

Mac Velvet Teddy, Mac pro full coverage foundation, pro longwear lipstick in dress it up, Redhead msf


----------



## lyse

Lingering eyebrow pencil

Expensive Pink shadow

Cleanse Off Oil -- the BEST thing ever. I can't believe how well it works (it even takes off my fluidline with absolutely no rubbing) and how soft my skin feels afterward. Wonderful product.


----------



## cfca22

Lipstick: beach sand


----------



## DollFace116

Brush #116 
Brush #138
MSF in dark
Concealer in NW40 
Vintage Grape blush


----------



## d-girl1011

Brave red L/S and Redd lip pencil


----------



## razorkiss58

Satin taupe & bare study paint pot


----------



## lyse

Stars 'n' Rockets shadow
Chatterbox lipstick -- I ordered this online and am a little nervous about it. My MA suggested it before she realized they were sold out. I hope it works on me.


----------



## LovesYSL

I've only had one brush with Mac, using Blushbaby which personally I think is much too dark for me. I've been contemplating a few new things and I'd love to get feedback-
Strobe cream
Fix +
Cream Color Base in either Luna or Pearl
Paint Pot in Bare Study
Thoughts or experiences on any of these products is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gre8dane

LovesYSL said:


> I've only had one brush with Mac, using Blushbaby which personally I think is much too dark for me. I've been contemplating a few new things and I'd love to get feedback-
> Strobe cream
> Fix +
> Cream Color Base in either Luna or Pearl
> Paint Pot in Bare Study
> Thoughts or experiences on any of these products is greatly appreciated!


 
I like to use the Strobe Cream when I want the illuminated look without any color.  I mix it with my moisturizer or foundation.

I use Fix + to spritz my foundation brush prior to applying foundation & used to use it on my e/s brush when using pigments until I got the Mixing Medium.  I'm also currently using it as my toner.

I have not used a CCB in years but I remember it as a great highlighter.

Many recommend the Paint Pots as an e/s base/primer, but I find my Urban Decay primer is sufficient.  I use my Painterly PP for its color and it is fine although I probably will not purchase again.


----------



## LovesYSL

gre8dane said:


> I like to use the Strobe Cream when I want the illuminated look without any color.  I mix it with my moisturizer or foundation.
> 
> I use Fix + to spritz my foundation brush prior to applying foundation & used to use it on my e/s brush when using pigments until I got the Mixing Medium.  I'm also currently using it as my toner.
> 
> I have not used a CCB in years but I remember it as a great highlighter.
> 
> Many recommend the Paint Pots as an e/s base/primer, but I find my Urban Decay primer is sufficient.  I use my Painterly PP for its color and it is fine although I probably will not purchase again.



You are awesome thanks so much!


----------



## skydive nikki

gre8dane said:


> I like to use the Strobe Cream when I want the illuminated look without any color.  I mix it with my moisturizer or foundation.
> 
> I use Fix + to spritz my foundation brush prior to applying foundation & used to use it on my e/s brush when using pigments until I got the Mixing Medium.  I'm also currently using it as my toner.
> 
> I have not used a CCB in years but I remember it as a great highlighter.
> 
> Many recommend the Paint Pots as an e/s base/primer, but I find my Urban Decay primer is sufficient.  I use my Painterly PP for its color and it is fine although I probably will not purchase again.



Does applying fix+ to your foundation brush make your foundation stay a lot better?


----------



## mystique13

Prism blush...Love it!


----------



## gre8dane

skydive nikki said:


> Does applying fix+ to your foundation brush make your foundation stay a lot better?


 
I don't think it makes a difference to the foundation.  I saw the suggestion to spritz Fix+ on the foundation brush in an EnKore video a long time ago & I like how it feels versus using the brush dry.  Plus I had a lot of Fix+ since I bought several bottles to press my pigments.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Satin Taupe & Carbon eyeshadows

Groundwork paint pot


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Went nuts today:

Eyeshadows-  Coquette, Nocturnelle, Quarry, Woodwinked, Mylar, Humid, Retrospeck, Sketch, Beauty Marked, Bitter, Vex, Star Violet, Sable

Pigment- Vanilla

Eyeliners- Teddy, Feline

Pressed Translucent Powder

SMH, I went nuts last week too.


----------



## skydive nikki

gre8dane said:


> I don't think it makes a difference to the foundation.  I saw the suggestion to spritz Fix+ on the foundation brush in an EnKore video a long time ago & I like how it feels versus using the brush dry.  Plus I had a lot of Fix+ since I bought several bottles to press my pigments.



Oh, OK.  Thanks!


----------



## merekat703

It's a Wow- Lipglass
Ban This- Lipgloss
Formidable-nail polish


----------



## merekat703

LovesYSL said:


> I've only had one brush with Mac, using Blushbaby which personally I think is much too dark for me. I've been contemplating a few new things and I'd love to get feedback-
> Strobe cream
> Fix +
> Cream Color Base in either Luna or Pearl
> Paint Pot in Bare Study
> Thoughts or experiences on any of these products is greatly appreciated!



I love Bare study!! CCB's aren't that great imo, on me they don't do anything.


----------



## alove15

Got a nice lip combo:
Magenta Lip liner
Up the amp lipstick
Daphne Guinness narcissus creamsheen


----------



## sabishka

Lady Danger lippie


----------



## epaz

Frecklestone  and VG2


----------



## Cait

Last week, but both the last ones at The Bay (for the Toronto girls, this was at the MAC Counter on the 2nd floor, by the Olympic and shoe departments, of the Bay on Queen; did not check the larger MAC counter on the main floor.)

Blonde MSF
Aurora pigment

They were sold out of Redhead MSF (off the schematic), but it looked like pretty much everything else from Daphne, Iris Apfel & Naturally (all 4 lipsticks, though none called out to me!) was still available. How many quantities, I don't know.


----------



## d-girl1011

Cait said:


> Last week, but both the last ones at The Bay (for the Toronto girls, this was at the MAC Counter on the 2nd floor, by the Olympic and shoe departments, of the Bay on Queen; did not check the larger MAC counter on the main floor.)
> 
> Blonde MSF
> Aurora pigment
> 
> They were sold out of Redhead MSF (off the schematic), but it looked like pretty much everything else from Daphne, Iris Apfel & Naturally (all 4 lipsticks, though none called out to me!) was still available. How many quantities, I don't know.



I know that counter all too well. I have yest to see the Iris Apfel red lippie (forget the name) at any MAC counter in the city - and I've been toa  few! arrgghh.

Just got well dressed blush and a pro lip pencil in kiss me...something or other (the red) - I'm forgetting names these days. geez they are way more pricey and almost half the size of the regular liners. I have yet to see how well they work. Hopefully it was worth 21 CAD!


PS - I love Are You Being Served


----------



## missha

Bought MAC Pro longwear foundation yesterday, it's very expensive where I live, around $47 but I love it so far


----------



## Cait

d-girl1011 said:


> *I know that counter all too well.* I have yest to see the Iris Apfel red lippie (forget the name) at any MAC counter in the city - and I've been toa few! arrgghh.
> 
> Just got well dressed blush and a pro lip pencil in kiss me...something or other (the red) - I'm forgetting names these days. geez they are way more pricey and almost half the size of the regular liners. I have yet to see how well they work. Hopefully it was worth 21 CAD!
> 
> 
> PS - I love Are You Being Served


 
Yes! It's such a dinky little counter, but it's so much better for quick service versus the one on the main floor which always seems packed whenever I visit...

Hehe, such a classic show!


----------



## d-girl1011

Cait said:


> Yes! It's such a dinky little counter, but it's so much better for quick service versus the one on the main floor which always seems packed whenever I visit...
> 
> Hehe, such a classic show!



My fav MAC store is the one on Bloor St - always relatively quiet, especially after work


----------



## declaredbeauty

Picked up MAC Soft and Gentle MSF and 204 Lash brush


----------



## misstrine85

Hi ladies

Can you help me, please 

Which MAC paintpots for light green eyes and fair neutral skin? 

TIA


----------



## d-girl1011

misstrine85 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can you help me, please
> 
> Which MAC paintpots for light green eyes and fair neutral skin?
> 
> TIA




I only use paint pots for under my E/S - I like bare study if I want to make my E/S stand out more. If you want a neutral colour I think painterly?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just ordered Watch Me Simmer and Innocence Beware lipsticks, Hot 'n' Saucy Tendertone and Al Fredo nail polish from Shop/Cook.  Cannot wait to get these in!!!


----------



## kenseysimone

Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just ordered Innocence Beware and Dish It Up lipsticks. .

BTW - Free shipping with code NEWS


----------



## merekat703

Summer Haze e/s


----------



## Lady Stardust

Got my Shop/Cook items in!





Hot' n' Saucy Tendertone, Al Fredo nail polish, Innocence Beware, Watch Me Simmer


----------



## lyse

Sorry photo won't show up


From Mac Shop/Cook and Vera


----------



## merekat703

Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## toobabyish

I picked up Girl About Town the other day... Now I'm looking into getting Ruby Woo and Russian Red after trying out the quality of MAC lipstick!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I bought a lipstick in A Perfect Day and an msf in Redhead last weekend.


----------



## Mz2145

Mac Watch me simmer , Naughty Saute lipsticks , Rubenesque paint pot, Springsheen blush


----------



## Lady Stardust

I went to CCO yesterday, they didn't have too much that interested me this time but I ended up with The Cool Elite Big Bounce shadow, and Dalliance Mega Metal shadow


----------



## queenvictoria2

Just bought a MAC lipstick "Rebel" .... it is AMAZING! Best lipstick I have ever purchased 

oh and two new liners, Rich Purple and Teddy


----------



## nikaay

mac black swan pearl glide liner, added goodness fluidline, summer haze e/s, viva glam nicki


----------



## paper_flowers

DearBuddha said:


> Husband gave me some MAC stocking stuffers. I got Technakohl liner in graphblack (my fav crayon eyeliner of all time), and some shadow pans for my palette. I got Naked Lunch, but he also got Sable. Unfortunately I just bought Sable a few months ago so I don't need another one right now, and he doesn't seem to have the receipt anymore.
> 
> Is it possible to swap it for another shadow pan if I don't have the receipt? Shouldn't all my info be in their customer database? Anyone have any suggestions or input?



swap it on makeupalley.com. thats how i try to clean out my stash of makeup that doesn't work for me


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up:  Hush Hush tendertone, petrol blue pearlglide & butterfly dream plush glass


----------



## lyse

Sunday Afternoon pearlmatte powder because I loved Flower Fantasy so much!


----------



## Eimii

Fresh Honey blush

Went to see the Shop Mac Cook Mac collection today but didn't love anything enough to get it. My friend got quick sizzle which is amazing though!


----------



## merekat703

Got VG Nicki in the mail! Its so unusual!


----------



## yeppun_1

Mac watch me summer and viva glam nicki


----------



## yeppun_1

^woops. Watch me simmer.


----------



## merekat703

Just got Guilt By Association eye shadow and Naughty Saute lipstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Brush Cleaner


----------



## lyse

Naughty Saute lipstick.


----------



## jaijai1012

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> MAC Brush Cleaner



Hi Mrs. TGreen &#57430; how do you like the brush cleaner? I've been eyeing them but never bought it before. Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi Mrs. TGreen &#57430; how do you like the brush cleaner? I've been eyeing them but never bought it before. Thanks



Hey I love to use it in betw brush cleanings. I like to deep clean my brushes with baby shampoo about once a week except my foundation brush which I clean everyday. I use the MAC brush cleanser with a paper towel. I pour a little cleanser into the towel and wipe my brush until clean. Brushes dry quickly using this method(don't have to wait all day for them to dry). HTH


----------



## jaijai1012

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Hey I love to use it in betw brush cleanings. I like to deep clean my brushes with baby shampoo about once a week except my foundation brush which I clean everyday. I use the MAC brush cleanser with a paper towel. I pour a little cleanser into the towel and wipe my brush until clean. Brushes dry quickly using this method(don't have to wait all day for them to dry). HTH



Thanks for your wonderful advice!


----------



## WinterBerry

I went to the states recently and had a bit of a mac haul!
Got viva glam nicki (i got it the day it came out and all the sales assistants were dressed up like her and had their make up like her. thought that was nice) 
Also bought creme blend blush in "Florida" and the 188 brush to go with. 
and also stocked up on Duo lash glue


----------



## hannahheather71

I just got Gaga 2 lipglass today..It does not smell like vanilla/cake like my other glasses do.Is this normal for this color or has mine gone bad??


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dip down gel eyeliner


----------



## epaz

31 lashes. perfect combo for ladies with full lashes but need a tad more fullness.


----------



## LaLa616

Just bought my first MAC products yesterday, having them shipped to the house so I don't have a review just yet! Bought the wedge eyeshadow to use for conturing, Angel lipstick, the clear brow gel and lash primer. Just the basics to see what I think...


----------



## lyse

Force of Love lipstick and gloss. Budding love lipstick.


----------



## blinica

I have a MAC Face and Body Foundation (White) because my skin is whiter than NW15. (My skin is around NW5 level.) White is only sold in MAC Pro stores.


----------



## sansandy

PearlGlide Intense Eye Liner in Black Swan and Lord It Up from Vera collection.


----------



## Fiercefriend

Working in the beauty industry I got a truck load of makeup, but that doesnt stop me from purchasing more.
I got more of the MAC Pro glitter, the clients love the many looks you can do with it. SO I got them in a variety of colors.


----------



## lyse

Zen Rose Sheen Supreme lipstick -- should be here tomorrow.


----------



## rainrowan

Just picked up *MAC Plum Dandy in frost*. I'm so glad I went for it, it looks nothing like in the tube on my lips. The tube looks like a frosted almost white lilac, but on my medium pigmented lips it's more like a greyer mauve I've been looking for a long long time.

I had to try these others before I found Plum Dandy:  *Odyssey* (reddish pink plum), *Fluid* (purple brown frost), *Syrup* (cloudy pink lustre, almost invisible on medium pigment lips imo)


----------



## Aab1983

Just stocked up on viva la glam lady gaga 2 they said it was about to b retired!! I love that lipgloss the perfect nude I think


----------



## Agreen96

Just picked up Wedge shadow for contour on the eyes and I love it! Also, trying pigments for the very first time in Aloha. Creme de Femme lipstick along with Soar lip liner. Love love love the Fluidline in Blacktraxx.


----------



## misstrine85

Got Kid Orange polish last week, love it!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I got way too many lipsticks recently! Viva Glam Nicki, Dish it up, Watch me Simmer and Innocence, Beware. I also got Blackberry e/s and 2 tendertones in Hot n Saucy and Purring. Phew!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i got MSF Natural in Medium Dark today. love it!! 

i like the dewy look but i never finish my makeup by setting it and it winds up greasy. hoping this will help!


----------



## Samia

:useless:


----------



## paper_flowers

Fiercefriend said:


> Working in the beauty industry I got a truck load of makeup, but that doesnt stop me from purchasing more.
> I got more of the MAC Pro glitter, the clients love the many looks you can do with it. SO I got them in a variety of colors.



Ooooooooh i have a couple of glitters on my list for next time i'm ready to buy from the pro store! what do you like to do with them?


----------



## Dilostyle

I'm on a red lip kick and I just purchased the mac Viva Glam #1.  Haven't had the chance to wear full on but excited to try


----------



## mbarbi

Mac chatterbox lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Lingering eyebrow pencil


----------



## AlovesLV

MAC "Ruby Woo" Lipstick
Liquid Eyeliner in "Boot Black"


----------



## honey on boost

Latest Mac purchases I got with GC's. Excuse the other items they were also gifts.






Budding Love Lipstick, Tread Gently tender tone, Enchantee kissable lipcolour, Call me bubbles quad, Azalea Blossom ombre & Bite of an apple

Bought these a few weeks ago.





Woo me, shop & dro quad, midnight snack fluidline & Innocen beware lipstick


----------



## merekat703

Most recent:
Budding Love l/s
Guilt by Association e/s


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder Pressed


----------



## jaijai1012

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Just purchased Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder Pressed



How do you like it? I've been debating about that one. Could you give me a quick review after you use it please? Thank you


----------



## J`adore LV

OMG, I just ordered a whole bunch of things from the new upcoming MAC collections: Reel Sexy, Tres Chic and Extra Dimension Eyeshadows!  Christine from Temptalia posted on her blog that the collections were already online, and  I thought that it was just for the US, but Canada is also included!  I ordered: Watch Me Simmer lipstick (missed out on the first launch), Reel Sexy lipstick, Modern Pewter eyeshadow, Modern Mandarin blush, Lovecloud blush and Immortal Flower blush.  I'm gonna have to go on a makeup shopping ban!  And I went to Sephora last week for the VIB event too!  I'm thinking that I want to order Havana and Rich Core eyeshadows as well   The colours are so beautiful!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Just bought Extra Dimension MSF in Superb and Whisper of Gilt. Also, 5 eyeshadows (Rich Core, Sweet Heat, Havana, Young Venus, and Modern Pewter). Tres Chic blush in Lovecloud and from the Reel Sexy collection Pink Cult blush. Topped it off with the large softsac in Lilac.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

fashiongirl26 said:
			
		

> Just bought Extra Dimension MSF in Superb and Whisper of Gilt. Also, 5 eyeshadows (Rich Core, Sweet Heat, Havana, Young Venus, and Modern Pewter). Tres Chic blush in Lovecloud and from the Reel Sexy collection Pink Cult blush. Topped it off with the large softsac in Lilac.



How do you like their eye shadows?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashiongirl26

CoachDivaNC said:
			
		

> How do you like their eye shadows?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



My package arrives tomorrow so I'm anxious to try them. I think Havana will be my favorite. I'll do a review on them after I have a chance to play with them.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

fashiongirl26 said:
			
		

> My package arrives tomorrow so I'm anxious to try them. I think Havana will be my favorite. I'll do a review on them after I have a chance to play with them.



Thank You 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Slavisa

Today I picked up:

Girl About Town Lipstick
Magenta Lip Liner


Cannot wait to try these!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

jaijai1012 said:


> How do you like it? I've been debating about that one. Could you give me a quick review after you use it please? Thank you



I love it!! I was using the loose prep & prime and ran out of it. When I went to the MAC counter to repurchase the SA told me it now came in a pressed compact which I love because it's so easy to carry in my makeup bag. I use it to set me makeup with my EcoTools Bronzer Kabuki brush. During the day when I need to touch up my makeup, I use this with a powder puff. Gives my face a nice finish without emphasizing my pores. This is HG for me!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I love it!! I was using the loose prep & prime and ran out of it. When I went to the MAC counter to repurchase the SA told me it now came in a pressed compact which I love because it's so easy to carry in my makeup bag. I use it to set me makeup with my EcoTools Bronzer Kabuki brush. During the day when I need to touch up my makeup, I use this with a powder puff. Gives my face a nice finish without emphasizing my pores. This is HG for me!!



I may have to give this a try 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupeluv

Picked up MAC Face & Body today. I'm still unsure about one of the new highlighters....they will probably sell out soon.....but do I really need another highlighter...


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Reel Sexy lipsticks came in today 

Reel Sexy, Pink Popcorn





I was afraid Reel Sexy would be too orange but it actually looks amazing on me!


----------



## heiress-ox

Got my new collection goodies:
Immortal Flower Blush
Modern Mandarin Blush
Love cloud Blush
Reel Sexy Lipstick
Watch Me Simmer Lipstick
Star Quality Cremesheen Glass
Superb Extra Dimension Skinfinish


----------



## pond23

Pink Plaid lipstick


----------



## gre8dane

heiress-ox said:


> Got my new collection goodies:
> Immortal Flower Blush
> Modern Mandarin Blush
> Love cloud Blush
> Reel Sexy Lipstick
> Watch Me Simmer Lipstick
> Star Quality Cremesheen Glass
> Superb Extra Dimension Skinfinish


 
That EDSF looks so beautiful!


----------



## paper_flowers

pupeluv said:


> Picked up MAC Face & Body today. I'm still unsure about one of the new highlighters....they will probably sell out soon.....but do I really need another highlighter...


'

how do you like face and body? i want to pick it up the nearest pro store is over two hours away

anywho, i got some goodies today and some about two weeks ago!

carefree pro longwear eyeshadow (use it to highlight. thinking about exchanging it for one of the new extra dimension msf!)
lychee luxe lipglass
syrup lipstick
nymphette lipglass
prep and prime lip
vegas volt lipstick
freckletone lipstick
smile dazzleglass

i love everything else! and that vegas volt lippie is incredibly stunning especially with the smile dazzleglass on top! i wanted to go in today and purchase creme d'nude, but it just applies so terribly IMO. it's streaky and settles right into my lines and i feel like it's splotchy. maybe my lips are too pigmented or something but i really wanted to love it because it's so popular. although freckletone is a touch more brown, it applies beautifully and looks good with my tan lol. anybody else own creme d'nude and wants to share their thoughts?


----------



## MrsTGreen

New Purchases:

Boldly Bare l/l
Fullfilled p/g
Sandy "B" l/s
Honeylove l/s(B2M)
Sugarrimmed d/g
188 brush


----------



## i<3handbags

*From Extra Dimension:*

Superb Skinfinish
Young Venus Eyeshadow
Warm Thunder Eyeshadow

*From Tres Cheek:*

Modern Mandarin blush
Full of Joy blush


----------



## julialkn12

wow. I love Mac makeup! The colors are so vibrant!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

paper_flowers said:
			
		

> '
> 
> how do you like face and body? i want to pick it up the nearest pro store is over two hours away
> 
> anywho, i got some goodies today and some about two weeks ago!
> 
> carefree pro longwear eyeshadow (use it to highlight. thinking about exchanging it for one of the new extra dimension msf!)
> lychee luxe lipglass
> syrup lipstick
> nymphette lipglass
> prep and prime lip
> vegas volt lipstick
> freckletone lipstick
> smile dazzleglass
> 
> i love everything else! and that vegas volt lippie is incredibly stunning especially with the smile dazzleglass on top! i wanted to go in today and purchase creme d'nude, but it just applies so terribly IMO. it's streaky and settles right into my lines and i feel like it's splotchy. maybe my lips are too pigmented or something but i really wanted to love it because it's so popular. although freckletone is a touch more brown, it applies beautifully and looks good with my tan lol. anybody else own creme d'nude and wants to share their thoughts?



Creme d'nude made my lips look ashy!!!!


----------



## gsweetbunny

I purchased modern pewter, pink tea blush, and pink popcorn lipstick.


----------



## Wilmaerika

i<3handbags said:
			
		

> From Extra Dimension:
> 
> Superb Skinfinish
> Young Venus Eyeshadow
> Warm Thunder Eyeshadow
> 
> From Tres Cheek:
> 
> Modern Mandarin blush
> Full of Joy blush



OMG I'm getting almost all the same products tomorrow + a few lipsticks  i hope that I'll like them!


----------



## paper_flowers

CoachDivaNC said:


> Creme d'nude made my lips look ashy!!!!


yes that too!!! i just don't get it. kandee johnson loves it but it seems like it only works on really fair skinned people and even they seem to always top it with a gloss


----------



## pupeluv

paper_flowers said:


> '
> 
> how do you like face and body? i want to pick it up the nearest pro store is over two hours away
> 
> anywho, i got some goodies today and some about two weeks ago!
> 
> carefree pro longwear eyeshadow (use it to highlight. thinking about exchanging it for one of the new extra dimension msf!)
> lychee luxe lipglass
> syrup lipstick
> nymphette lipglass
> prep and prime lip
> vegas volt lipstick
> freckletone lipstick
> smile dazzleglass
> 
> i love everything else! and that vegas volt lippie is incredibly stunning especially with the smile dazzleglass on top! i wanted to go in today and purchase creme d'nude, but it just applies so terribly IMO. it's streaky and settles right into my lines and i feel like it's splotchy. maybe my lips are too pigmented or something but i really wanted to love it because it's so popular. although freckletone is a touch more brown, it applies beautifully and looks good with my tan lol. anybody else own creme d'nude and wants to share their thoughts?


 
I like it very much. I got this to mainly use during the summer but I could probably use this year around. The SA applied it using a 188 (which I happen to already own) but I've read that you can apply it with your fingers then use a stippling or buffing brush to blend/buff in. Congrats on all your goodies


----------



## paper_flowers

pupeluv said:


> I like it very much. I got this to mainly use during the summer but I could probably use this year around. The SA applied it using a 188 (which I happen to already own) but I've read that you can apply it with your fingers then use a stippling or buffing brush to blend/buff in. Congrats on all your goodies



thank you! i just got it today and can't wait to wear it  i have a 187 so i'll probably use that. the SA said i could also use the 190 but i don't know how difficult that would be considering how runny the foundation is

i also picked up a bunch of goodies AGAIN. MAC is my crack. no doubt about it LOL

face and body C3
creme d'violet e/s
jest e/s
brule e/s
texture e/s
brun e/s
orange e/s
pink poodle l/g
entice l/g
4x eyeshadow compact

LOVE colorful makeup! little pops here and there for summer are fantastic. okay seriously, no more purchases until at least next month!


----------



## pupeluv

paper_flowers said:


> thank you! i just got it today and can't wait to wear it  i have a 187 so i'll probably use that. the SA said i could also use the 190 but i don't know how difficult that would be considering how runny the foundation is
> 
> i also picked up a bunch of goodies AGAIN. MAC is my crack. no doubt about it LOL
> 
> face and body C3
> creme d'violet e/s
> jest e/s
> brule e/s
> texture e/s
> brun e/s
> orange e/s
> pink poodle l/g
> entice l/g
> 4x eyeshadow compact
> 
> LOVE colorful makeup! little pops here and there for summer are fantastic. okay seriously, no more purchases until at least next month!


 
Yah!, I hope you like it. I should probably get a 187....no doubt about it Mac is your crack. I only have one full 15 e/s palette and a few pots....not enough I don't think to make another palette. I see you prefer the quads....hmm I don't have any of the quads but you got me thinking I should at least get one. Congrats again on your many goodies


----------



## paper_flowers

pupeluv said:


> Yah!, I hope you like it. I should probably get a 187....no doubt about it Mac is your crack. I only have one full 15 e/s palette and a few pots....not enough I don't think to make another palette. I see you prefer the quads....hmm I don't have any of the quads but you got me thinking I should at least get one. Congrats again on your many goodies



Thank you! I like the 187 but I also love the foundation brush from real techniques. Also a more cost-friendly purchase  but it works beautifully! I have three 15 palettes but I purchase the empty 4 palettes because it's easy for travel. I've never purchased any pre-made quads from their collections because they always seem to have some crummy colors that don't perform well.. Just my two cents


----------



## pupeluv

Wow you have alot of Mac eyeshadows....I agree with your 2 cents, every time they come out with those new eyeshadow quads I always just overlook them.


----------



## glowingface

Superb Skin finish..after really long tym!!!


----------



## paper_flowers

pupeluv said:


> Wow you have alot of Mac eyeshadows....I agree with your 2 cents, every time they come out with those new eyeshadow quads I always just overlook them.



Yes exactly. Being a full time college student I don't make much money at my part time job but whatever extra I have MAC is my current favorite thing to treat myself to. It's very disappointing when they churn out sixty-something subpar collections. I can't afford to buy things that don't perform well. /end rant


----------



## MrsTGreen

109 brush
Springsheen blush


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased Shy Girl l/s today.


----------



## sunglow

Cremesheen Glass in Partial to Pink
Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Whisper of Gilt
Select Cover-Up concealer in NC42


----------



## CarmenK

Purchased Superb a few days ago and bought the last one!! I was so excited about finally picking it up, even though I really wanted Whisper of gilt I'm satisfied with this one =)


----------



## paper_flowers

sunglow said:


> View attachment 1684204
> 
> Cremesheen Glass in Partial to Pink
> Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Whisper of Gilt
> Select Cover-Up concealer in NC42



do you like whisper of gilt? and do you mind me asking you what your skin coloring is like? i'm only asking because i'm about ready to place an online order with nordies since they are the only ones that still have these in stock and i don't know what color to get. thanks 

edit: duh, i got so excited when i saw you got the powder i didn't see you put down the concealer shade number. sorry!


----------



## chunkylover53

Yesterday, I purchased:

Ruby Woo lipstick
Russian Red lipstick
Viva Glam 1 lipstick
Lady Bug lipstick
Cockney lipstick
MAC Red lipstick

Can you tell I like red lipstick?


----------



## sunglow

paper_flowers said:


> do you like whisper of gilt? and do you mind me asking you what your skin coloring is like? i'm only asking because i'm about ready to place an online order with nordies since they are the only ones that still have these in stock and i don't know what color to get. thanks
> 
> edit: duh, i got so excited when i saw you got the powder i didn't see you put down the concealer shade number. sorry!



I'm actually NC44, but I got the concealer to use under my eyes. The makeup artist at MAC put Whisper of Gilt on me as a highlight and I loved the way it looked. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Viva Glam Nicki and Immortal Flower blush


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dazzleglass in Moth To Flame


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

pink popcorn lipstick


----------



## cosmogrl5

Lady Stardust said:


> Viva Glam Nicki and Immortal Flower blush



I adore the color of the lipstick and I've had my eye on it (MAC is my weakness and the only non-natural brand I use).  Does it come off super duper bright?


----------



## Lexiii

For the MAC face and body foundation, what does the N and C mean before the shade number?


----------



## declaredbeauty

MAC Swiss Chocolate e/s
MAC Fig. 1 e/s


----------



## mbarbi

Mac chatterbox
Mac quick sizzle
Mac force of love
Mac niki minaj 

Ü


----------



## Lady Stardust

cosmogrl5 said:


> I adore the color of the lipstick and I've had my eye on it (MAC is my weakness and the only non-natural brand I use).  Does it come off super duper bright?


  It is very bright but I don't think it's overwhelming, I've worn it to school and didn't feel like it was too much lol.  Here's a pic of it on me-


----------



## Maleeducky

Touch lipstick to replace my discontinued honeyflower. Anyone know an etailer that specializes in discontinued colors?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maleeducky said:


> Touch lipstick to replace my discontinued honeyflower. Anyone know an etailer that specializes in discontinued colors?



ACW is a good source for discontinued and LE MAC. http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/

also, don't forget the Gone but not Forgotten program.
http://www.maccosmetics.com/cms/customer_service/prodinfo.tmpl


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ thank you for the link to the Gone but not Forgotten!!


----------



## sunglow

Chromagraphic Pencil in NC42/NW35


----------



## Maleeducky

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> ACW is a good source for discontinued and LE MAC. http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/
> 
> also, don't forget the Gone but not Forgotten program.
> http://www.maccosmetics.com/cms/customer_service/prodinfo.tmpl



Thank u!!!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Bought a few things last week
E/S in Patina, Sable, Stars n' Rockets, Pink Freeze.
Immortal Flower Blush
Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Superb
208 and 214 Brushes


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Which eyeshadow colors would you recommend for natural eye look? Kind of like an everyday look using neutral colors? I was told to pick rice paper for the highlight.


----------



## susu1978

Picked up nicki minaj viva glam,tea ceremony lipstick,fresh honey blush and the new sheen supreme gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

Greensmoke eyeshadow
Nocturnelle eyeshadow


----------



## paper_flowers

8ubble6umpink said:


> Which eyeshadow colors would you recommend for natural eye look? Kind of like an everyday look using neutral colors? I was told to pick rice paper for the highlight.



what's your skin coloring like?

i personally love texture, woodwinked, amber lights, nylon, ricepaper, sumptuous olive, patina, cork, handwritten, typographic, mulch.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

paper_flowers said:
			
		

> what's your skin coloring like?
> 
> i personally love texture, woodwinked, amber lights, nylon, ricepaper, sumptuous olive, patina, cork, handwritten, typographic, mulch.



Light to medium, brown hair... I'm am looking
For 4 colors to use on a daily basis for like a brown smokey eye natural colors not that dark


----------



## mcb100

Got free shipping from the MAC website!   just ordered-

Creamsheen Glass in Private Screening
Sheen Supreme lipglass in Moonbeach
Sheen Supreme lipstick in Supremely Confident
Superslick liquid eyeliner in On The Hunt
168 large angled contour brush
109 small contour brush
gently off eye & lip makeup remover
227 large fluff brush
cream color base in Shell
lipstick in Tanaroma
lipstick in Frou
eyeshadow in Idol Eyes
eyeshadow in Swimming
eyeshadow in Nylon
powder blush in Melba


----------



## paper_flowers

8ubble6umpink said:


> Light to medium, brown hair... I'm am looking
> For 4 colors to use on a daily basis for like a brown smokey eye natural colors not that dark



ricepaper for highlight since you want that, patina, mulch, soft brown  patina and mulch have frost in them, but soft brown is matte. 

also, handwritten is a very dark brown and little goes a long way, but it's really nice for defining the outer v and is awesome for lining the eyes! don't know if maybe that would interest you more since it's matte


----------



## cosmogrl5

I've bought A TON of MAC lately:

Watch Me Simmer lipstick
Play Day nail polish
Ravishing lipstick
Discontinued Honey perfume (from eBay)
Mineralize skin finish natural
Fleur Power blush
Viva Glam V lipstick
Rubenesque paint pot
Groundwork paint pot
Costa Chic lipstick
Hug Me lipstick
Expensive Pink shadow
Trax shadow
All That Glitters shadow
Sushi Flower shadow
Blankety lipstick

I also went to a CCO and got some stuff from the Disney Villains collection from last year.  I was so excited!  I just recently got into MAC, so I missed out on it when it first came out.


----------



## LovesYSL

I made my first MAC purchase in 8 years today- Studio Fix+ and a Paint Pot in Bare Study.


----------



## michie

I bought a mini Fix + and mini Strobe Cream for travel.


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Cremesheen lipstick in - Lickable
Cremesheen glass in  - Loud and Lovely

and ordered
Cremesheen glass in doubledare!

I will be getting rid of lots of old makeup this weekend.


----------



## razorkiss58

Morange lipglass last weekend


----------



## Juliette Giles

Just bought "Full of Joy" it's been a while since I've got them, but my spending always goes up in the summer, so I'm sure I'll be back here soon! :-/


----------



## heiress-ox

quarry eyeshadow pan - can't believe i lived without this it's perfect for the neutral looks i do!


----------



## emmyt1127

217 Blending Brush
Jest shadow
Satin Taupe shadow
Smut shadow
Quarry shadow


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Did a bit of damage with the Hey Sailor collection....and I still want to get more:/ 

Got the Body Oil in Seaside, Crew Highlight powder, Fleet Fast blush, Jaunty e/s, Sail la Vie l/s and Handforged and Blue Stipe eyeliners.


----------



## foxyqt

*Sunshine Rose*; great haul! everything looks lovely I havent heard of this collection yet =D


----------



## anglarry04

Heres what i just got from the Fashion sets collection--
Lipglass: Angel, please me, snob, myth, spice
Lipstick: spice, snob
Eyeshadow pan: Shale
Nail Lacquer: Rebel

I have to say that Snob l/g is beautiful IRL!!! I just ordered another one.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

foxyqt said:


> *Sunshine Rose*; great haul! everything looks lovely I havent heard of this collection yet =D



I love the entire collection! I believe it's their main Summer collection


----------



## mcb100

I want to know when they're putting the new sailor collection up on their website. That's where I get most of my MAC from.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^The release date is the 24th of this month so it should be going up online in more or less a week


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

While I was at the mall I picked up the mineral powder in Medium Deep..goes perfect with the NC44 I wear.


----------



## michie

Violetta L/S
Show Orchid L/S
Reflects Antique Gold glitter


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sail La Vie lipstick.  I LOVE this color


----------



## Mz2145

Just got : Nude on board pro longwear bronzer , full eyelash curler and mineralize loose foundation


----------



## loveuga

Sunshine Rose said:
			
		

> Did a bit of damage with the Hey Sailor collection....and I still want to get more:/
> 
> Got the Body Oil in Seaside, Crew Highlight powder, Fleet Fast blush, Jaunty e/s, Sail la Vie l/s and Handforged and Blue Stipe eyeliners.



Nice haul!  I hear you on damage with this collection... my sister and I just did quite a bit ourselves today!


----------



## hunniesochic

Went to the mall again and purchased some more colors. Included are what I currently have. 

I buy so much of these but don't wear except maybe 3 or 4. Some of them are the same colors because it's just so pretty to have only one of. 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mrs moulds

Cranberry eyeshadow, Eyelashes # 31.


----------



## loveuga

Yay!!!  My sister and I just both picked up Red Racer from the Hey Sailor collection at a counter in Macy's at Crossgates in Albany, NY!   

There was only one left in stock when we left...


----------



## pmburk

This past weekend I picked up:

Hey Sailor Suntints liquid lip balm in Sea Mist (nude peach)
Studio Fix mascara
Powder blushes - Dame, Peachtwist
Painterly Paint Pot (mine was all dried up!)
Ruby Woo lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Eyeshadow in Espresso
Chromographic pencil NC15/NW20


----------



## Star15Rin

Just ordered Hyacinth and Resort eye kohls finally. I love MAC eye kohls.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Soft Ochre paint pot


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Painterly Paint Pot
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Mac Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15
Mac Cream Colour Base - Luna


----------



## paper_flowers

strobe cream
dainty blush
black line pearlglide eyeliner
velvet teddy lipstick
careblend pressed powder in medium dark
150 brush
252 brush


----------



## mbarbi

Mac impassioned
Mac girl about town

Ü


----------



## airina666

prep+prime lip
studio fix powder+foundation nc42


----------



## michie

Prep & Prime Lip
Another 109 brush
Pro Set powder


----------



## paper_flowers

109 brush
188 brush
studio finish concealer NW25
mineralize concealer NC50
rebel lipstick
colour saturation cremesheen lipglass
black swan pearlglide eyeliner. (LOVING these pearlglides!)


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought the hey sailor highlighting powder and the hey sailor liquid lip balm in au rose. i couldn't resist the packaging when i saw it in nordstrom.


----------



## maclover

Plush lash mascara
Bare Study paint pot
Prrr lipglass


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Ruffian Red finally came in today!


----------



## musicgal

Dervish l/l
Twig l/s
MAC Select foundation in NC35


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Heavenly Creature items arrived  I was so excited for these cremesheen glasses






Cut a Caper lipstick, Meteoric and Galaxy Rose glosses


----------



## michie

Brush canisters:




Kinda soft, but they'll do.


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> Brush canisters:
> 
> View attachment 1774625
> 
> 
> Kinda soft, but they'll do.


 
nice is this a pro item? hmm I think I may consider these as my brushes are getting dusty on display..


----------



## michie

Yes, they're Pro items.


----------



## mcb100

Just bought---
eyeshadow in Moon's Reflection 
casual cheek & lip color in Keep It Loose
powder blush in Full of Joy
Studio Fix Fluid foundation in NW20 with pump
Lipstick in Creme D'Nude


----------



## Mz2145

Just picked up : Msf in Star wonder which is GORGEOUS!!                                                 Face wipes                                                                                                            Lipstick in Shy girl                                                                                                       Mineralize foundation loose in medium


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Just bought my first MAC product: Retro Matte Lipstick in Ruby Woo!


----------



## LataJones

MAC lipstick in See Sheer.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

A few pieces arrived from the Heavenly Creatures collection today and then my mum brought me back some items from holidays.
I got the MSF's in Centre of the Universe, Star Wonder and Light Year.
Lipstick in Cut a Caper, Lip gloss in Meteoric, MES in Universal Appeal. 
Studio sculpt concealer and the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator. 

And I'm considering geting some more eyeshadows:/


----------



## razorkiss58

Ring of Saturn & center of the universe


----------



## AraBelle

Painterly paint pot, Fix Plus, Lingering brow pencil, Studio Fix Powder Plus in NC20​


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coconutty l/s (B2M)


----------



## fashiolista

MAC Brush Cleanser and MAC Mineralize Blush in Supernova


----------



## sunglow

Center of the Universe MSF


----------



## Lady Stardust

Fashion Nomad from Styleseeker


----------



## michie

Lipsticks:
Candy Yum Yum 
Moxie
Rocker


----------



## cfca22

michie said:


> Brush canisters:
> 
> View attachment 1774625
> 
> 
> Kinda soft, but they'll do.



I like the case


----------



## Netty_M.

Studio fix foundation powder and Mac select moisture cover concealer.


----------



## cfca22

Just came home with:

Eye shadow : Typographic

New full face kit in Desert Camouflage 

Lipstick in Tropical Mist

And not pictured:

Lipstick: Cusps of Dawn and Ravishing

Lip lingers : Morning coffee and creamkiss


----------



## djsmom

3 tubes of the Luminary lustreglass, they have been discontinued and it's the only color I wear


----------



## Carameliquer

In the past two weeks I've purchased:

Lipstick: Candy Yum Yum,Moxie, Fresh Brew, Pink Petal Pop, Sophisto, Lovelorn

Lipgloss: Nymphette, Viva Glam VI,florabundance

Cremesheen Glass: Partial to Pink

Brush: 217 (for eyes)

Eyeshadow: smut, wood winked

As long as I don't pass a Mac store anytime soon I won't buy anything..lol


----------



## cfca22

Mini Fix+ and mini strobe cream


----------



## Vschlaff

I haven't wore makeup in a long time so now I do for work and needed to stock up.

Eyeshadow: 
Thru the night
Goldmine
Amber lights
Antiqued
Purple haze
Espresso
Shroom
Endless passion
Rule
Bare study paint pot
Earthly
Blue orbit
Vapour

Lipglass:
Oh baby
Lychee luxe


Lip liner:
Red enriched
Creamola
Eye liner:
Auto-de-blu
Earth line

Misc:
Prep+prime Beauty Balm
Cleanse off oil/ tranquil
Concealer
Studio fix lash


----------



## remy12

Brought today.
Eye shadow: Shadowy Lady, Brule, and Typographic
Blush: Posey
Eye pencil: Industry


----------



## Sharmeen

Iv recently started buying mac makeup but this is what i have bought over the month. 

Eyeshadows are patina and courdory
Fluid eyeliner in blacktrack
Mascara is plushlash
Mac paint pot in painterly
Two concealers, pro longwear and studio finish
Pro palette x4

Going to investing in a powder and lipstick and lipgloss soon. 
Anyone have any suggestions on what a must have mac would be...


----------



## pquiles

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> Iv recently started buying mac makeup but this is what i have bought over the month.
> 
> Eyeshadows are patina and courdory
> Fluid eyeliner in blacktrack
> Mascara is plushlash
> Mac paint pot in painterly
> Two concealers, pro longwear and studio finish
> Pro palette x4
> 
> Going to investing in a powder and lipstick and lipgloss soon.
> Anyone have any suggestions on what a must have mac would be...



Prep and Prime... white powder that mattifies... , but doesn't leave me ashy.


----------



## Michiru

Recently I've gotten: the 163 brush from Face and Body. Super continental and worldly wealth from styles seeker. Salute from Hey Sailor. I think I might have to return Salute, it's awful on me!


----------



## Glitzerland

Today I got Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush in no 5 and 10. 
I also got a rather large sample of GA second skin foundation that I think I might have fallen in love with. Will see what I think about it once the sample is empty, it will last for at least a week. 

Mac select cover-up concealer in NC20

Clarins Eclat Minute Lipgloss in 01


----------



## pquiles

Make up remover, Brush cleaner, Pressed pigment, L/s and L/g.


----------



## MadameButterfly

I finally got to go to a MAC store. I bought Studio Fix powder foundation and Viva Glam IV lipstick. I'm really happy with both.


----------



## keodi

MAC Pink Nouveau lipstick
MAC clear make up case


----------



## Eimii

Arghh the lid to my MSFN popped out but is jammed over the powder (when it was in my clutch last night) there's no way it will come out. What should I do? Will MAC be able to do anything if i go to them?


----------



## Sziem

My most recent MAC purchases were Star Wonder and Light Year MSF's and Moth Brown e/s.. haven't been that struck on anything else.

When the by-request collection is released in the UK, however, I plan on getting Moxie, CYY, Rocker and perhaps Jete and Guacamole (so basically two thirds of the collection haha)


----------



## pmburk

Picked up Viva Glam VI lipstick and the Marilyn Perfect Cheek blush earlier today.


----------



## LataJones

MAC Brave Red.


----------



## Sziem

MAC Moxie
MAC Candy Yum Yum


----------



## mashza

Today is Shroom e/s and MSFN in Medium!


----------



## Sziem

Moxie and Candy Yum Yum arrived today. Oh My God. I am so in love


----------



## cosmogrl5

I just bought Shy Girl and Craving lipsticks and Florabundance lipglass.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

does anyone own the mac lipstick in syrup? i heard a lot about it, so what are your opinions on that color? perfect for fall?


----------



## pmburk

I *need* MSF Lightscapade, since they're making it a regular item. Might pick that up this weekend!


----------



## cosmogrl5

stephaniesstyle said:


> does anyone own the mac lipstick in syrup? i heard a lot about it, so what are your opinions on that color? perfect for fall?


I'd love to know too.  It's actually on my wish-list, but I haven't been motivated to buy it yet.  I'm in a shopping kind of mood today though, so I could be easily convinced.


----------



## Marloes

For me syrup is a perfect my lips but better color. Since my lips are quite pigmented and syrup is a lustre it looks very neutral. I love it as a daily lipstick and have almost used up my tube . I however don't really consider it specific fall-like.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Marloes said:


> For me syrup is a perfect my lips but better color. Since my lips are quite pigmented and syrup is a lustre it looks very neutral. I love it as a daily lipstick and have almost used up my tube . I however don't really consider it specific fall-like.


Thanks!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I live syrup as well! One of my go to and always looks great.


----------



## mashza

Today's purchases:

Eye Kohl in Fascinating
E/S in Sable and Embark
Fluid liner in Dipdown
266 and 212 brushes


----------



## flsurfergirl3

pmburk said:


> I *need* MSF Lightscapade, since they're making it a regular item. Might pick that up this weekend!



no way!!!! yay!!


----------



## J`adore LV

MSFN medium plus
Blacktrack fluidline
Prep + Prime Natural Radiance

And I pre-ordered a few of the holiday sets too!!!


----------



## michie

I ordered P+P Natural Radiance today


----------



## nessie805

Pre Ordered acouple o pieces from the Holiday Collection  also picked up lipliners in Redd an Beet also Costa Riche


----------



## Badkitty424

_Lady gaga black eyeliner and Lancôme  Doll lashes_


----------



## pmburk

flsurfergirl3 said:


> no way!!!! yay!!


 
Way! And I am super excited about it, since I've only been stalking it for months now.


----------



## Miss jae

I went overboard today At MAC!! Its such and Addiction So Here are My Purchases Today> Refilling on a couple items and Also very new Purchases!

Pro long Wear Concealer
Fluid line: Waveline
Fluid line: Dipdown
Palette Refill: Naked Lunch & Amber Lights
SuperSlick Liquid Eyeliner: Nocturnal 
SuperSlick Liquid Eyeliner; Desires and Devices
Creamsheen Lipstick: Modesty
Pro Longwear Lipglass: Boundless
MAC Face wipes
208 small angled Brush for Brows


----------



## pond23

Pre-ordered Small Vanity, Whisper of Guilt, Dramatic Encounter and Outrageously Fun.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

what are you guys ideas about mac's lipstick in capricious? i heard some people on youtube talk about it and it looks like a great color.


----------



## nessie805

My M.A.C Glamour Daze Haul!

Primped out lip look bag in Lavish Coral (its more of a nude with some peachy undertones an sparkle)

All for Glamour Touch up Kit in Medium Dark

Extra Dimension skinfinish in Superb and Whisper of Gilt

Lipglasses in Flight of Fancy, deliciously Demure, Pink Fade, Kiss me softly (lip kit)

Lipsticks in Shygirl (lip kit), GlamourDaze and BareAgain (touch up kit) 

Lip liners Beet an Boldly Bare (lip kit)

AND (not pictured) 

Fluidline: Little Black Bow with a 211 brush


----------



## mashza

I keep reading about Blushbaby on this forum so had to pick it up


----------



## Mecra

My last mac purchase is whisper of guilt and i absolutly looooooveee the shimmer it gives me!!


----------



## handbaghoarder

Small Vanity blush
Superb Extra Dimension skinfinish 
Lovechild lipglass


----------



## bb 84

My MAC purchases 

face & body foundation - N3
tinted lip conditioner - fuchsia
prep & prime skin base
duo fibre face brush - 187


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Picked up the lipglass holiday set today.


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Picked up the pigments holiday set in Guilty passions

headed today to get one of the holiday brush sets.


----------



## Anna R.

I just got myself the Speak Louder Cremesheen Lipstick, love the color and will definitely get a lot of wear out of it in the winter time.


----------



## Ivy Lin

It's been years since I went on a MAC spree, but this past weekend I got:

Powder Blush in Springsheen
Liquid Eye Liner
Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW20
Mineralize Foundation (loose) in Medium
Pro Longwear Concealer in NW20
Mineralize Charged Water


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Got my Mac Chestnut Lip Liner today!!!


----------



## flwrgirl

This month's purchase:
lipsticks in Angel, Ruby Wood and Glamourdaze
Whisper of Guilt MSF
Medium Dark MSF
Sun Power MSF
Bulk wipes
Eye makeup remover
Soba and patina e/s
Talk softly to me
Penultimate eye liner

I feel like there was more but can't remember.


----------



## LAltiero85

Just got:

Primped Out Lip bag in Lavish Coral...love the lipgloss, not so sure about the Shy Girl lipstick yet..I was so excited that it was included in this set, as I always hear how great it is..but I'm not sure I like it yet.


----------



## Netty_M.

Prep + Prime BB compact


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Girl About Town lipstick. LOVE it!


----------



## LataJones

MAC 187 stippling brush. But not for me. It's a gift.


----------



## michie

Seductive Intent, Night Blooming and Plush Lash Mascara


----------



## AshTx.1

Question about MAC.... is it when you save five containers and bring them back you get a free lipstick? Also, is it just meaning the box that the makeup comes in or like the empty container?


----------



## trucoachaddict

AshTx.1 said:
			
		

> Question about MAC.... is it when you save five containers and bring them back you get a free lipstick? Also, is it just meaning the box that the makeup comes in or like the empty container?



It's 6 empties not the boxes it comes in the actual containers for a free lipstick.


----------



## AshTx.1

trucoachaddict said:


> It's 6 empties not the boxes it comes in the actual containers for a free lipstick.



So for example, I would need to bring in my empty liquid foundation tube, NOT the box it came in?


----------



## jaijai1012

AshTx.1 said:
			
		

> So for example, I would need to bring in my empty liquid foundation tube, NOT the box it came in?



That's right


----------



## trucoachaddict

AshTx.1 said:


> So for example, I would need to bring in my empty liquid foundation tube, NOT the box it came in?


yes that's right sorry my iphone doesn't show reply notifications but yes all empties. i.e. foundation, lipstick eyeshadow, cleansing bottions, empty lotion bottles.


----------



## AshTx.1

trucoachaddict said:


> yes that's right sorry my iphone doesn't show reply notifications but yes all empties. i.e. foundation, lipstick eyeshadow, cleansing bottions, empty lotion bottles.



Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Today I got Snob and Saint Germain both lipsticks and Lipglass. I also for Brick lip liner to wear with Ruby Woo, my favorite red.


----------



## Pursestan

MAC Haute Altitude Lipstick and Taste Temptation eyeshadow Quad.


----------



## pinkfeet

Bulk wipes

Fast black zoom mascara 
Perky lipgloss. 

Tried to get the new mascara,SA said it was sold out. Asked when it might be in stock again she said middle of Feb. 

I think she's delusional.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Stereo Rose MSF(Apres Chic Collection)


----------



## gre8dane

I've been checking the CCO regularly waiting for my favorite-right-now lipglass to arrive. It finally did & the new limit for purchase is five, up from three. So I've been stocking up!

My MAC Rich & Witty l/g:


----------



## BornToShop1990

Hello,

I was in NYC for a week and bought the following from the MAC store on 5th Avenue:

MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation SPF 15
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Soft and Gentle 
MAC Mineralize Concealer NW20 
MAC Powder Blush Melba Matte
MAC Eyeshadow Malt
MAC Eyeshadow Naked Lunch
MAC Eyeshadow Star Violet
MAC Eyeshadow Blackberry
MAC Paint Pot Bare Study
MAC Fluidline Blacktrack
MAC Cremesheen Party Line
MAC Lustre Midimauve
MAC Cremestick Liner Red Enriched
MAC Brush 224
MAC Brush 210

Looking forward to my next shopping spree at my local MAC store in London.


----------



## Charlie

December was a good month for me!

MAC Brush cleaner
MAC 129 Brush
MAC Candy Yum Yum L/S
MAC Russian Red L/S

From the Glamourdaze re-stock:
MAC Glamourdaze L/S for my BFF
MAC Outrageously Fun L/S for my cousin

From the MAC Apres Chic Collection:
Stereo Rose MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Amber Glow Blush
Haute Altittude L/S
Apres Chic L/S

From the MAC Strength Collection:
Pink Pigeon L/S
Party Parrot
Absolute Power L/S


----------



## cfca22

Mineralize skinfinish natural in medium plus
Pro longwear concealer nw20
Travel size fix+
Sheertone blush in Sincere
Japanese maple (not pictured)
Myth lipgloss (not pictured)


----------



## kirsten

I went CRAZY after Christmas buying MAC stuff with Christmas money:

In Extreme Dimension Lash Mascara

Lipsticks: Cyber, Diva, Smoked Purple, Up The Amp, Firm Form, Absolute Power, Strong Woman, Pink Pigeon, Party Parrot, Haute Altitude, Nocturnal Instincts, Seductive Intent

Blushes: Unconventional, Passionately Tempted, Amber Glow, Gentle, Easy Manor, I'm The One

Prep + Prime BB Cream


----------



## MrsTGreen

Brush Cleaner
Blanketly l/s(B2M)


----------



## megbun

I actually joined to spread the word that beyondtherack.com is having a Mac sale. If you haven't joined before, I believe you can get a $10 credit for joining, which essentially negates the shipping charge. They have a number of eyeshadows for $10.99, lots of blush, some foundation/concealer, some lipstick. 

I scored Rice Paper and Mythical, my two very first Mac eyeshadows 

I also recently ordered the legendary Mac 217 brush from Nordstrom. I am trying to ramp up my makeup-seriousness a bit, and this brush just has received so many raves that I have to try it!


----------



## Carameliquer

I've ordered from beyond the rack and it took a month for my products to come

Ladies if you want your colors ASAP this is not the site for you


----------



## MissNataliie

Carameliquer said:


> I've ordered from beyond the rack and it took a month for my products to come
> 
> Ladies if you want your colors ASAP this is not the site for you



So annoying! They're currently having tons of deals on MAC and I wanted to buy it, but saving $5 isn't worth waiting an entire month!


----------



## mrs moulds

My haul is small:
Eyeshadows Plumage & Styledriven.


----------



## kirsten

Anyone else excited about the Archie's Girls Collection coming soon?


----------



## nessie805

kirsten said:


> Anyone else excited about the Archie's Girls Collection coming soon?



Me me me


----------



## andrizpiz

im a MAC makeup artist and i cant tell you how excited i am to show everyone how to achieve the Archie's Girl's looks!!


----------



## kirsten

andrizpiz said:


> im a MAC makeup artist and i cant tell you how excited i am to show everyone how to achieve the Archie's Girl's looks!!



I want your job!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I cannot wait for Archie girls collection.   I just bought the new mascara extreme on Saturday.


----------



## jessluvlv

Does anyone know when Archie's girl collection is coming out?


----------



## kirsten

jessluvlv said:


> Does anyone know when Archie's girl collection is coming out?



Supposedly February 7th!


----------



## andrizpiz

Lv-nowwhat said:


> I cannot wait for Archie girls collection.   I just bought the new mascara extreme on Saturday.



In extreme dimension lash?  amazing stuff!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Lv-nowwhat said:


> I cannot wait for Archie girls collection.   I just bought the new mascara extreme on Saturday.



How do you like the new mascara?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

It is in a black tube with extreme wrote all over it in white.  I love it.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Lv-nowwhat said:


> It is in a black tube with extreme wrote all over it in white.  I love it.



Thanks  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## TiffanyS88

kirsten said:


> Anyone else excited about the Archie's Girls Collection coming soon?


I want both of the blushes


----------



## TiffanyS88

pro longwear foundation
MSF powder
Angel lipstick & lipglass
Blush pro palette with Breath of plum, cubic, dame, melba, mocha, & well dressed
Pink Swoon blush
Pinch O' Peach blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just ordered a refill on lipglass in Viva Glam VI - one of my all-time faves!
And a refill on Plushglass in Oversexed.  I like the tingly feeling and the name cracks me up.

Cremeshene glass in Boy Bait.
Lipstick in Fleshpot.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Netty_M.

Just did some damage. Thank god for my pro card 

188 brush
187 brush

MSF- soft and gentle
Select cover up concealer
Prep + prime skin


----------



## guccilove

MAC Select Moisturecover


----------



## michie

Got a half jar of Burnt Burgundy from a group sale on FB and Peachstock l/s from a seller on ebay.


----------



## kirsten

I have been stalking the MAC website the last two days. Supposedly the Archie's Girls collections will be up on the 30th but MAC releases their online stock usually before announced. I guess they are really going to stick to the 30th for this one? I still will stalk in the meantime. I want so much from this collection!


----------



## bagshopr

kirsten said:


> I have been stalking the MAC website the last two days. Supposedly the Archie's Girls collections will be up on the 30th but MAC releases their online stock usually before announced. I guess they are really going to stick to the 30th for this one? I still will stalk in the meantime. I want so much from this collection!



I just checked the site and I still don't see the Archie's collection.


----------



## tobefetching

bagshopr said:


> I just checked the site and I still don't see the Archie's collection.



I read someone's blog post who has the collection and they said it will be out February 7th (which is what my Macy's is claiming as well). I keep checking the site anyway because I always miss out on the stuff I want in these collections! I also called Macy's MAC counter to check on pre ordering and they were very elusive and unhepful.


----------



## Netty_M.

Archie girls is up now! At least for pro members it is.


----------



## tobefetching

Netty_M. said:


> Archie girls is up now! At least for pro members it is.



 Not a pro.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got Shell Pearl Beauty Powder from Year of the Snake, and from Archie's- Betty Bright lipstick, 2 Ronnie Red lipsticks (one for me one for my mom), and the Cream Soda blush


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just ordered one of everything from Archie's Girls (except DLG l/s) and Nicki 2 l/s & l/g. Really wasn't expecting to get one of everything. The brush set is adorable!


----------



## heiress-ox

in the past week i got.
silver birch mes, cozy up, haute altitude & 3n lipsticks. i was invited to the mac archies girls event on tuesday so will definitely be picking up a few things then too!


----------



## kirsten

I got Betty Bright l/s, Boyfriend Stealer l/s, all the lip glosses, both eyeshadow quads, both blushes, both skinmattes, and the brush set. 

I guess I am evenly a Betty and Veronica. 

Plus Year Of The Snake Shell Pearl. 

No more make up until April!

I might go get the rest of the lipsticks as I see more swatches come out. Ronnie Red looks similar to Absolute Power and DLG looks like Strong Woman which I got when the Strength collection was released last month. :/


----------



## allsaintslondon

Trax eyeshadow, diva and dubonet lipstic.


----------



## mrskolar09

Girl Next Door and Betty Bright l/s


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Archie's things came in!


----------



## nessie805

Lady Stardust said:


> My Archie's things came in!



Nice haul! Those lipsticks are tdf!


----------



## Myrkur

Happy like a little kid!!


----------



## jaijai1012

Myrkur said:


> Happy like a little kid!!



Nice! Is that sold as a set? What is it called? Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

jaijai1012 said:


> Nice! Is that sold as a set? What is it called? Thank you!



No it's not unfortunately! Can't really find any sets nowadays? I remember some sets on Nordstrom, but only see some (probably fakes?) on eBay now.


----------



## merekat703

I bought VG Nicki 2 L/s, Girl Next Door, Daddys Little Girl and Mall Madness. So disappointed in Girl Next Door, I think I am only going to keep Mall Madness..


----------



## Lady Stardust

merekat703 said:


> I bought VG Nicki 2 L/s, Girl Next Door, Daddys Little Girl and Mall Madness. So disappointed in Girl Next Door, I think I am only going to keep Mall Madness..


  I was contemplating Girl Next Door but didn't get it bc I don't think I could pull it off. I'm really pale but I still think it's just too light. I wish it was more pink


----------



## michie

I got Betty Bright and the brush set.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got the paint pot in dangerous cuvee.  LOL I have soooo many grey e/s already but this could be fun as a substitute or a great base!

And the petrol blue eyeliner from Archie's girls.  I'm a sucker!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## beauxgoris

Just purchased creme blush in Virgin Isle. Love it!


----------



## Netty_M.

What I've purchased in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bnjj

Archie collection:

- 2 mall madness l/g
- 2 stay sweet l/g
- 2 strawberry malt l/g
- 1 girls next door l/s (too light)
- 1 daddy's little girl l/s
- both eye shadow palettes
- pearl matte face powder in flatter me
- 2 brush sets


----------



## Latifa555

what is pro member?


----------



## michie

Latifa555 said:


> what is pro member?



Someone who is part of MAC's paid discount artist program.


----------



## Latifa555

michie said:


> Someone who is part of MAC's paid discount artist program.




So i can not become a pro member? i'm not from the US.


----------



## Netty_M.

If you go on their website you can find the requirements of joining pro. Most who join are legit make up artists. I am a dancer/performer. I swing dance professionally so that's how I got mine. But I did have to mail in my résumé and head shots.


----------



## Latifa555

Netty_M. said:


> If you go on their website you can find the requirements of joining pro. Most who join are legit make up artists. I am a dancer/performer. I swing dance professionally so that's how I got mine. But I did have to mail in my résumé and head shots.




How much discount do you get? hihi i'm just curious...

The next time i buy something i will post it here. I like this tread!


----------



## nessie805

I only got Ronnie Red from the Archies Girl Collection. Nothing else interested me that much


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

I have bought a ton of Mac since December. 

But I got from the Archie collection:

Caramel Sundae eye shadows
Daddy's little girl lipstick
2 Strawberry Malt lip glasses

now no more make up unless I run out of foundation or powder. I have enough eye and lip stuff to last me all year... I hope!


----------



## thegreenbean

Year of the Snake Plumful Lipstick
Archie's Girl Betty Oh, Oh, Oh Lipstick
Archie's Girl Betty Cream Soda Blush


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I got the concealer palette in light and medium


----------



## alice87

I've got the Rooby Woo lipstick, so red!


----------



## sumita

Just picked up Marc's pro long wear eyeshadow uninterrupted, loving it!


----------



## knics33

Was able to snag a Faltter Me Pearlmatte Face Powder from the Archie's Girls collection yesterday. MAC's website actually restocked everything briefly. Haven't gone crazy with a MAC limited edition collection in a while, but this has been calling my name!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Can't get enough of MAC! Love the Archie's Girls Collection and the new Nicki Viva glam! More stuff from Nordstroms online coming as well!


----------



## Netty_M.

Lipstick - Rebel

Lipliner - current


I loveeeeee my flatter me face powder from Archie's girls. I use it as a blush. I love it so much I wish I would of bought 2!


----------



## Nikky10

I picked up Flatter Me face powder and Kiss and Don't Tell gloss from Archie's Girls. I also got In Extreme Dimension mascara but not sure how I feel about it yet. It was clumpy on me but maybe I need to use it a few times.


----------



## jessrose18

i gave up on opulash for about 6 months because it dries out so fast!  rebought it, i do love the formula and the curl it gives.  also picked up russian red lipgloss, another one of my fav eye shadow brushes with the white bristels (cant remember the number), an eyeshadow highlight color in nylon.  didnt buy any archie i loved the winter collection and still loving those colors.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

These just came in yesterday..


----------



## nessie805

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> These just came in yesterday..



 colors please


----------



## honey on boost

My latest MAC purchases


----------



## gfairenoughh

honey on boost said:


> My latest MAC purchases



Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Latifa555

Looking good!!!


----------



## merekat703

gfairenoughh said:


> Can't get enough of MAC! Love the Archie's Girls Collection and the new Nicki Viva glam! More stuff from Nordstroms online coming as well!


 What color are the two pink lipglasses??


----------



## fufu

Mac Speed Dial


----------



## handbag_fetish

honey on boost said:


> My latest MAC purchases



Love it!


----------



## gfairenoughh

merekat703 said:


> What color are the two pink lipglasses??



Saint Germain


----------



## cupoftea91

Blankety lipstick.
I had this years ago and didnt like it on me, I felt it was too cool. At the moment I felt every nude I touched was too beige or brown....enter Blankety for a second round. I LOVE it.


----------



## prplhrt21

just purchased pro longwear foundation, concealer, paintpot,6 brushes and also have 4 Sheen Supreme                                          lipsticks on the way


----------



## shirahyuki

I'm getting MAC Viva Glam Liplass - Cyndi in a swap! It'll be my first MAC product ever, so I'm super excited. =)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Face & Body Foundation(C3)
Pro Longwear Concealer (NC30)


----------



## Deanna39

From The Archie collection


----------



## Deanna39

Got to have MAC face wipes


----------



## gfairenoughh

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2133578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Archie collection



Awesome! I love the powder!! So cute


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just ordered Sounds Like Noise Lipstick, Daydreaming Eyeshadow, and Lightscapade Mineralized Skin Finish from the Hayley Williams collection that was released today! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## xlana

I just bought MAC Face & Body in C1. It's changed my life. I guess that's being a litte dramatic, but I seriously haven't loved a foundation like this ever! No wonder all the professionals swear by it! I only wish I tried/discovered it earlier!!


----------



## KittyLouise

Silly lipstick from Fashion Sets and Caliente lipstick from the Temperature Rising collection.


----------



## cdinh87

Just ordered the lipstick RiRi Woo from Riri  's Mac collaboration!


----------



## tweety32976

^^me too!!!!


----------



## nessie805

Me three


----------



## brendy09

Me too ! Took me 34min to order riri woo


----------



## nessie805

brendy09 said:


> Me too ! Took me 34min to order riri woo



Ok phew im glad i wasnt the only one who thought my browser was acting funny with please wait and dont press anything LOL


----------



## brendy09

nessie805 said:


> Ok phew im glad i wasnt the only one who thought my browser was acting funny with please wait and dont press anything LOL



Yes  the don't press anything or go back I found funny and made it have some  suspense  lol


----------



## Caz71

prplhrt21 said:


> just purchased pro longwear foundation, concealer, paintpot,6 brushes and also have 4 Sheen Supreme                                          lipsticks on the way



Hey my boss at work has the prolongwear. does it really last  all day. Her face looks sooo fresh and glowey/ I seriously wanna try it.


----------



## prplhrt21

Caz71 said:


> Hey my boss at work has the prolongwear. does it really last  all day. Her face looks sooo fresh and glowey/ I seriously wanna try it.



Yes the foundation seems to last a long time, it's still on when I come home from work..I think it's worth trying..


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Here's my recent MAC purchases - both are lipsticks, Ruby Woo And Lovelorn. I wanted the Russian Red, unfortunately counter ran out of stock for that colour.


----------



## cupoftea91

Lovelorn is my FAVE!


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Another MAC purchases this month. Finally they stock up the Russian Red lipstick, bought viva glam VI lippie, mineralize concealer,eye kohl in resort & prolong wear lip pencil in Kiss Me Quick.


----------



## blueangel79

I recently bought 2013 mac collection heroine and silly&#55357;&#56452;&#55357;&#56452;


----------



## blueangel79

2013 mac collection heroine & silly lippies


----------



## kenseysimone

Stereo rose
Sun dipped/Ripe for love/Bare my soul


----------



## Lady Stardust

Bare My Soul quad from Temperature Rising. This collection didn't do it for me, I was really disappointed with the color selection aside from this quad


----------



## Lady Stardust

My All About Orange picks. Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, and Imperial Light


----------



## KathrynD

Yep...do you think I'm ready for summer???


----------



## Gettahermes

new blush immortal flower & royal sunset


----------



## GlamDiva

Temperature Rising:  lipstick in altered beige and liquid passion lipgloss came last week; All About Orange: lipstick razzledazzler and sweet and sour (flamingo is back ordered) and blush in honey jasmine came this week. Also: mineralize skinfinish in give me sun and temperature rising bronzer in sun dipped are coming this week too, yay!


----------



## pquiles

Fix+
Prep + Prime compact
Pro concealer in NW45


----------



## Lady Stardust

Fever Isle Cremesheen glass and Tropica shadow from Tropical Taboo


----------



## Stilettolife

Travel size Fix +
Soft Brown eye shadow
pro-palette eye shadow insert to build up my palette


----------



## Stilettolife

Lady Stardust said:


> Bare My Soul quad from Temperature Rising. This collection didn't do it for me, I was really disappointed with the color selection aside from this quad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189306


 
I didn't like it, until xsparkage did a tutorial and then I fell in love with it.  Everytime I look online, it's sold out.


----------



## hazeltt

Has anyone purchased the new 159 brush? Any thoughts?


----------



## nocturnefelis

Glittery eye shadows
- Opalesse
- Smoky Mauve

lovelovelove them


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dollymix Blush
Soar Lipliner
Chatterbox Lipstick(B2M)
Wildly Lush Plushglass
Partial To Pink Cremesheen Glass


----------



## peplumandpeonie

MAC: up the amp, pink nouveau, ruby woo


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

My search for a coral lipstick: 

I just returned Vegas Volt (as it wore off it made the creases in my lips neon orange!) for Crosswires. Wearing it right now and so far so good! Slightly similar to my natural lip color, but with a punch.


----------



## heiress-ox

hazeltt said:


> Has anyone purchased the new 159 brush? Any thoughts?



I just purchased it, but it is permanent so no rush. I was suckered in because the MUA said it's perfect to use as a blush brush with mineralized blushes or skinfinishes or just more pigmented powder blushes because it diffuses colour softer than a MAC 129.

Personally, I'm not the hugest fan only because the brush head is so small it's more of a detail/precise brush I'd use for highlighting rather than cheek - I have quite a bit of cheek space so it takes more time for me to cover the area. It does do a nice job of evenly dispersing and blending the colour. The 129 is still my fave blush brush they do.


----------



## leachelsea

Mac Blushes in: Rosy Outlook, Babyblush, Mocha, and Desert Rose 

Mac Lipstick in Diva.


----------



## pmburk

I recently picked up lipsticks in Retro and Rambling Rose, Satin Taupe eyeshadow pro pan, and (finally!) MSF Lightscapade.


----------



## HermesParis

I heart rambling rose enjoy


----------



## misstrine85

I just got: 

252 brush to use with concealer
Veluxe Brow Liner in strawberry blonde
Pro Longwear Concealer in NW15 and NW20. I'm a 15 when I don't have a tan and a 20 when I do, and then I can mix the two when I'm in between.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just a Bite lipstick from the Indulge collection


----------



## Mominnetje

Chatterbox 

I'm looking for some mac brushes. Do you all have some suggestions?


----------



## prplhrt21

Studio sculpt foundation
Vintage selection Paint pot
Deeply dashing pressed pigment
Party Line lipstick
spiked eye brow liner


----------



## guccilove

Stroke of Midnight Nude Eye.  

Not sure yet if I'm keeping it or returning.  Might be returning.  The paint pot (Utterly becoming) is too cool toned for my yellow skin.  I love the quality of it though...

Gonna get the Soft Ochre paint pot and the 239 brush instead.


----------



## peachy pink

need to get this thread out! 
I am soo excited. the dearest boyfriend is coming home tonight after a "short" USA trip (we re from Germany  ) aaaand not only that I am so happy to have him back, he brought me some new mac goodies. I ordered them from maccosmetics.com to his host families place (he stayed with them for a year a couple of years ago) aaand its SOOO much cheaper! HAPPY GIRL HERE


----------



## JazzyMac

Mac Lipstick in Hang Up and Diva.  I've got Sin in the mail on its way to me.

Pictured here along with Nars Fast Ride and Deborah.


----------



## Sariwoo

Loving this nude lipstick from MAC! It's called Pure Zen.


----------



## c0uture

JazzyMac said:


> Mac Lipstick in Hang Up and Diva.  I've got Sin in the mail on its way to me.
> 
> Pictured here along with Nars Fast Ride and Deborah.



Love!!


----------



## JazzyMac

c0uture said:


> Love!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

I recently just picked up 3 lipsticks by MAC today. Yash, Brave, and Kinda Sexy.


----------



## luvprada

Mac brush cleaner is the best


----------



## Ebby

Always worth a bump! Just purchased the Eyes on MAC Purple x Nine Palette. I love it!


----------



## jaijai1012

Just ordered the 125SE brush from the Wash & Dry collection


----------



## Arlene619

Mac prep n prime 

Extended play gigablack lash.//very good for length and getting corner lashes and bottom

Mac lipstick- Velvet teddy// nice formula but pretty much blends into my skin tone lol. Not going to use it

Conceal and correct palette Medium //I should've skipped out on this & purchased the nyx dupe instead 

Huggable lip color-I'm in//ok formula. Very glossy, nice soft pink.  Similar to the ysl lipsticks


----------



## misscocktail

Ruby Woo Lipstick and lipliner+ lip Prep and Prime.


----------



## RS1972

Hi Ladies,


Where would I be able to find the Alluring Aquatic collection bronzers and blushes? 


Thank you!


----------



## Staci_W

RS1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Where would I be able to find the Alluring Aquatic collection bronzers and blushes?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Ebay or glambot.


----------



## anglarry04

In store:

Creme in your coffee l/s
Spice l/l
Oak l/l
Painterly paint pot
Vamplify l/g in Tuned In
Concealer duo in NC35
Mineralize Concealer in NC35
Lightul C moisturizer in medium plus

Online:
Look in a box lips in Pretty Natural
Timecheck lotion
Fast response eye cream
Look in a box eye kit/classic black
Mineralize skinfinish in natural
Studio Fix powder plus


----------



## Staci_W

Patina eyeshadow 

Arena eyeshadow 

All that glitters eyeshadow (disappointed because this one and arena are too similar)

Nylon eyeshadow 

Natural skinfinish in light plus (bought as a backup)

Lightscapade  (new favorite highlighter !) 

Angel lipstick (backup because I'm going to be doing a no buy) 

Shy girl lipstick


----------



## IndigoRose

Format Blush
Viva Glam VI lipstick
Flat Out Fabulous lipstick


----------



## makeupbyomar




----------



## makeupbyomar




----------

